# El Shaarawy



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2012)

Topic dedicato alla giovane stella del *Milan* *Stephan El Shaarawy*, di nazionalità italiana, soprannominato il *Faraone* per le sue origini egiziane. Nato il *27 Ottobre 1992.

*Altezza*: 178 cm
*Peso*: 72 kg

Pareri, gol e prodezze di El Shaarawy con la maglia del Milan*


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma, scusate la domanda, soltanto a me questo pare ne carne ne pesce. Tutti dicono che ha grandi qualità ma tutte le volte in cui l'ho visto giocare io non le ho viste. Spero che quest'anno mi smentisca ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Diciamo che deve ancora trovare la sua collocazione in campo. Ha tecnica, ha velocità, ha giocate, ha dribbling. Deve semplicemente trovare il giusto posto in campo. Abbiate pazienza.


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

A me sembra che si stia un pò troppo sopravvalutandolo e si sta montando la testa.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Forse questo è l'unico forum in cui lo definiamo molto sopravvalutato 
Comunque fiducia a lui, deve giocare e segnare..


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forse questo è l'unico forum in cui lo definiamo molto sopravvalutato
> Comunque fiducia a lui, deve giocare e segnare..



E' proprio per questo che penso che questo sia il miglior forum, quando si parla di milan, perchè si può criticare un proprio giocatore senza venire attaccati.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che si stia un pò troppo sopravvalutandolo e si sta montando la testa.



Ma secondo te uno che gioca così male può montars ila testa? Ora più che mai pedalare e basta. Diamogli tempo e fiducia, ora con il 4-3-3 poi rientra nel suo vero ruolo.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (30 Agosto 2012)

Ci si aspetta un salto di qualità dal faraone che ancora, amichevoli estive e prima di campionato, non si è intravisto. Guardate Coutinho, ha certamente cambiato passo, qualitativamente il suo gioco pare migliorato e ha fatto vedere ottime cose. Elsha ancora ci ha fatto vedere poco. Questione di tempo? Speriamo..


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

Lunga, lunghissima vita a qualsiasi forum in cui sia possibile far critiche senza venire azzannati alla giugulare...

Sinceramente non me la sentirei proprio di criticare già adesso Elsha tecnicamente.

Però fuori dal campo pare effettivamente un discreto montato, come del resto già Gattuso sottolineò...inoltre ho sentito tante storie su lui che non condurrebbe esattamente un'irreprensibile vita da atleta...


----------



## Brain84 (30 Agosto 2012)

E' ancora giovane e deve trovare il suo modo di giocare e deve migliorare i movimenti in campo ma il talento c'è ed è palese


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2012)

lo avrei mandato in prestito...in serie b però,cosi si sarebbe reso conto della sua attuale dimensione


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Oggi è l'occasione della sua vita. Se sbaglia mi in***** come una bestia.

Ci vuole pazienza, ma da lui mi aspetto miglioramenti, agonismo ecc...ecc.. Tutto quello che un 19enne può e deve dare insomma.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

In questo inizio di stagione sta avendo tante belle chance, con un attacco completamente rinnovato e con gli infortuni dei due brasiliani ha l'occasione di prendersi il posto. Certo sbagliare potrebbe costare caro, ci sono tanti attaccanti affamati che vogliono un posto da titolare.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2012)

boh,spero di sbagliarmi,ma a me il faraone non ha mai convinto piu' di tanto.Temo che rimpiangeremo a lungo la scelta di averlo scambiato(annesso corposo conguaglio)con merkel


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

Deve tirare fuori lo scroto


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2012)

pensasse meno alla cresta e a rifarsi le sopracciglia (non molto etero,con tutto il rispetto)..


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Io sono sempre stato uno di quelli non favorevole allo scambio El Shaarawi-Merkel.

Comuque sia El, da sempre pompatissimo dai media, qui al Milan ha sempre giocato da attaccante cosa che in carriera non ha mai fatto ne con il Genoa ne con la nazionale italiana di categoria.

L'unico anno i cui la sua posizione è stata più avanzata è stato quello del Padova in cui comunque partiva da sinistra e da molto lontano. Non era certo una seconda punta.

Le sue caratteristiche sono la velocità, il dinamismo, una discreta visione di gioco... non proprio caratteristiche da attaccante


----------



## prebozzio (1 Settembre 2012)

Pieno sostegno e fiducia in ElSha92. Stasera è un'occasione importantissima, perché presto ci saranno i ritorni dei vari Robinho, Pato, Bojan sarà pronto per giocare, quindi Stephan molte chance di partire titolare anche nel futuro prossimo.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Questa sera ha dimostrato di non esser ancora pronto, gli mancano proprio i fondamentali della seconda punta. Poi che non mi è piaciuto è l'atteggiamento, voleva a tutti i costi fare qualcosa di grande per dimostrare, dimenticandosi che quello che ci si aspetta sono le cose semplici ma fatte bene.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2012)

Non sa stare in campo, non ha cattiveria agonistica. E' scomparso il ragazzo che ci stupì lo scorso anno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Settembre 2012)

Mah,io oggi l'ho visto male male male,sinceramente.

Tanta corsa a vuoto,nessun dribbling,nessun tiro pericoloso,nessuna azione degna di nota,niente di niente. Avesse fatto Pato una partita del genere come minimo avremmo organizzato un attentato.

E poi non salta nessuno in velocità.


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

ah! Nel topic di chi temo possa deludere, ho dimenticato ElSha... non so... lo vedo diverso dall'anno scorso, spero non si sia perso


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Due partite pessime, in campo è un fantasma, non punge, è troppo lontano dalla porta e non riesce a driblare l'avversario, così non va'


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2012)

Per me è un po' fuori forma. Dopo la sosta risorgerà.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Settembre 2012)

...le prime due le ha cannate in pieno..xò dai forza faraone!!!è uno dei piu tecnici che abbiamo in rosa è giovane e ha tutto per far bene se ha la testa apposto!si sentono tante cose su vita non da atleta in generale...la società deve essere intransigete su certe cose a mio parere


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

Però che sfiga..proprio adesso che El shaarawy mette dei calci d'angolo come il cielo comanda non c'é più thiago a buttarli dentro..


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (2 Settembre 2012)

E' una mia impressione o è più grosso rispetto al passato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione o è più grosso rispetto al passato?



Si è sicuramente ingrossato, spero che questa cosa però non gli crei dei problemi.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

bah...


----------



## Sindaco (2 Settembre 2012)

A gennaio via, in prestito, a calcare un po' di campi di patate per ricordarsi quanto è dura la vita del giovane calciatore.


----------



## bmb (2 Settembre 2012)

Forse è ingrossato ma non mi pare ne abbia risentito a livello di agilità. Più che altro dovrebbe essere più sfacciato. Provare a saltare l'uomo nell'1vs1 invece che appoggiare la palla indietro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Due prestazioni nettamente insufficienti, così non va. Passi perchè è giovane, ma deve avere un carattere ben più deciso se vuole incidere!


----------



## Sindaco (2 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Forse è ingrossato ma non mi pare ne abbia risentito a livello di agilità. Più che altro dovrebbe essere più sfacciato. Provare a saltare l'uomo nell'1vs1 invece che appoggiare la palla indietro.



Quando prova a saltare l'uomo perde sistematicamente palla. Dovrebbe provare a saltare un po' in panchina e chiarirsi le idee su cosa vuole essere: un calciatore o un tamarro da discoteca.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2012)

Ieri sotto tono. Un paio di tocchi al volo pregevoli, ma deve essere molto più presente in campo. La fase difensiva va bene, ripiega con impegno e non si dà per vinto facilmente, però deve creare superiorità numerica in avanti e incidere. Secondo me Allegri comunque è contento perché gli garantisce equilibrio


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Voleva a tutti i costi dimostrare qualcosa in più, dimenticandosi che si sarebbero apprezzate di più le cose semplici e fatte bene.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

è improponibile a certi livelli. caprari,classe 93 del pescara,non ha niente di meno di el sharaawy.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Settembre 2012)

ho fiducia. ha i mezzi, e li dimostrera'!.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma un cacchio di dribbling lo ha mai provato ieri?Si sta Patizzando...


----------



## JulesWinnfield (2 Settembre 2012)

facciamolo giocare


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

ne può sbagliare anche 6 di partite di fila, ma sempre forza ElSha, non vedo nè supponenza nè poca voglia di giocare in lui, l'impegno c'è, presto certe cose riusciranno, avanti Faraone


----------



## Albijol (2 Settembre 2012)

Io lo dico da tempi non sospetti, non ha una qualità che sia una. Al contrario di quello che si dice sono proprio I MEZZI che gli mancano. Preziosi ci ha rifilato il bidone, è ora di prenderne atto


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

anche se sta facendo male, mi auguro che allegri insista nel farlo giocare titolare o dargli comunque molti minuti, robinho e pato sono comunque fuori. forse è solo la preparazione, forse sono le difficoltà generali del milan, ma sono convinto che presto lo vedremo fare molto bene


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2012)

Non sta facendo il salto di qualità


----------



## Bawert (2 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo si riprenda, comunque é ancora giovane


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Completamente fuori dal gioco.Fa qualche bel tocchetto a metà campo ma per il resto zero.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da tempi non sospetti, non ha una qualità che sia una. Al contrario di quello che si dice sono proprio I MEZZI che gli mancano. Preziosi ci ha rifilato il bidone, è ora di prenderne atto


ma infatti non è colpa sua...tutte quelle qualità che gli si attribuiscono,come il dribbling,semplicemente non le ha.


----------



## Albijol (2 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma infatti non è colpa sua...tutte quelle qualità che gli si attribuiscono,come il dribbling,semplicemente non le ha.



Parole sante Dexter, anche se per il bene del Milan spero sempre che io e te ci stiamo sbagliando


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe stato meglio darlo in prestito secco al Pescara. Io farei giocare sempre Bojan al posto suo.


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da tempi non sospetti, non ha una qualità che sia una. Al contrario di quello che si dice sono proprio I MEZZI che gli mancano. Preziosi ci ha rifilato il bidone, è ora di prenderne atto



Non è proprio così. Semplicemente fa ancora fatica a trovare i TEMPI delle giocate in serie A. Sono molto diversi da quelli del campionato Primavera e della Serie B. E' un calcio differente ma lui i mezzi li ha. Fidatevi. Detto questo deve iniziare a calarsi nella parte altrimenti le opportunità prima o poi finiranno.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Concordo con Teq. Le qualità sono evidenti, gli manca quel qualcosa ovviamente. Sopratutto trovare il suo ruolo in campo. Al Milan gioca seconda punta, ruolo che in carriera non aveva mai fatto. Gli mancano proprio i movimenti. 

Bisogna avere pazienza ragazzi, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Bawert (2 Settembre 2012)

Il ragazzo ha qualità, deve solo cercare di tirarle fuori


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Si ma non riesco a capire perché l'anno scorso aveva il coraggio di provare certe giocate e gli riuscivano invece ora sembra un fantasma alle volte non ti accorgi neanche che sia in campo l'anno scorso in quasi tutte le partite dava nolto fastidio alla squadra avversaria


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

allora quest' anno preferisco un arrivo in punta di piedi del Faraone piuttosto che chi scende in campo con la brillantina e vuile fare colpi di tacco e semirovesciate da fenomeno senza concludere niente.....

secondo me sarà ottimo tra qualche partita......

mi piace tantissimo!!


----------



## peppe75 (2 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe meglio un pò di esperienza in qualche squadra minore...deve essere più tranquillo e agire con personalità...è troppo impacciato ultimamente....spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Settembre 2012)

Deve continuare a giocare, per crescere. Per ora però sono molto deluso, mi aspettavo molto di più... non me la sento di definirlo BIDONE, è ancora giovane, però ragazzi questo non eccelle in niente. Nè in velocità, nè in controllo di palla, nè in visione di gioco, nè in senso del goal, nè negli assist per i compagni. 

A me pare che abbia proprio dei limiti tecnici, non è abbastanza bravo per emergere a certi livelli secondo me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

bell'assist del faraone poco fa con l'under 21


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2012)

Adesso ha sbagliato un gol facile facile  prima s'è inciampato sulla palla....li torna, e fa un pallonetto sballatissimo


----------



## Frikez (6 Settembre 2012)

Sotto porta è imbarazzante, si è appena mangiato un gol


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2012)

altro gol mangiato clamorosamente.... robinho2


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

beh il faraone ha 20 anni deve crescere, robinho ormai e andato, non li paragonerei


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

gol faraone finalmente il primo gol


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo li dia fiducia


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2012)

ci voleva...speriamo lo sblocchi


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

che gol il faraone  doppietta benissimo almeno gli da fiducia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Settembre 2012)

Gli fara bene (speriamo) sta doppietta


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

sicuramente gli farà stra bene, aveva bisogna di una prestazione cosi


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2012)

ok che loro sono la rappresentativa alcolisti anonimi, ma Elsha dopo il primo gol si è sbloccato e ha provato a osare molto di più. Non vorrei che sia un pò bloccato psicologicamente


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ok che loro sono la rappresentativa alcolisti anonimi, ma Elsha dopo il primo gol si è sbloccato e ha provato a osare molto di più. Non vorrei che sia un pò bloccato psicologicamente



Speriamo, comunque la prossima penso partirà giustamente dalla panchina.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Con l'Eire sarà già un test molto più interessante.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Settembre 2012)

Dai, speriamo si sblocchi davvero. Ci voleva.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2012)

Bene. Anche se gli avversari, presumo, non fossero granchè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Il talento c'è, deve mettere la testa sulle spalle però.


----------



## robs91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ma ha giocato punta o esterno nel 4-4-2?


----------



## prd7 (6 Settembre 2012)

Esterno di sinistra


----------



## Albijol (6 Settembre 2012)

Adesso si farà lo sborone con le sue amichette su facebook 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFymQV-Dgco


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2012)

Oggi gli avversari erano molto mediocri. Detto questo oggi ancora una volta ha dimostrato quale sia il suo ruolo, ammesso ce ne fosse ancora bisogno, ala sinistra. 

Noi lo vogliamo schierare seconda punta, ala destra e chi più ne ha ne metta. Non ha ancora la maturità per giocare in altri ruoli a mio avviso.


----------



## 2515 (6 Settembre 2012)

2 gol e un assist, ma sto qua solo quando non gioca col milan si dimentica la fissazione per il tiro a giro e usa quel benedetto collo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ha fatto il fenomeno contro il Liechsteinadfeaxasxas.

In realtà è una ***** di dimensioni universali.


----------



## Pedrosa (7 Settembre 2012)

Se lo schiarassimo lì farebbe molto più male


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

A lui riesce naturale giocare esterno d'attacco di sinistra nel 4-3-3 oppure esterno offensivo a sinistra in un 4-4-2 oppure esterno alto a sinistra in un 4-2-3-1.

Lui ama accentrarsi per andare sul destro.


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene. Anche se gli avversari, presumo, non fossero granchè.



hanno anche giocato in superiorità numerica per gran parte della partita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso si farà lo sborone con le sue amichette su facebook
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFymQV-Dgco



il secondo gol è bellissimo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Settembre 2012)

Contro il Liechtestein o come si dice, pure io faccio il fenomeno!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2012)

è in campo ora contro l'irlanda, ancora una volta esterno nel 4-4-2

speriamo che max non lo trasformi in una mezz'ala sinistra


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

In questa partita non si vede molto, noto però che spesso fa dei movimenti che non gli facilitano la giocata. Nel senso che secondo me si muove male e riceve pochi passaggi. Infatti non tocca molti palloni. Invece ottimo nelle battute dei calci d'angolo. Prezioso visto che oggi il 30% delle reti viene da calcio piazzato.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Stasera tutte l'Italia era già in vacanza, ha perso 4-1 con l'uomo in più.


----------



## sheva90 (10 Settembre 2012)

Sono partite che lasciano il tempo che trovano, lo voglio vedere segnare con noi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2012)

Visto la partita, a sinistra nel 4-4-2 non ne ha beccata una...


Al suo gol avevo già spento per la pena dell'Ital-Juve U21


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Visto la partita, a sinistra nel 4-4-2 non ne ha beccata una...
> 
> 
> Al suo gol avevo già spento per la pena dell'Ital-Juve U21



Pure io. Anzi, me l'hai detto tu che ha segnato, l'ho scoperto adesso. Comunque spostato trequartista è entrato nel gioco in maniera più ficcante, però i tiri non sono il suo forte...


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Comunque nonostante una prestazione cosi cosi e una prestazione pessima della squadra in generale ha fatto un assist e un gol, le qualità non voglio ripetermi, ma ci sono. Serve semplicemente tempo.


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque nonostante una prestazione cosi cosi e una prestazione pessima della squadra in generale ha fatto un assist e un gol, le qualità non voglio ripetermi, ma ci sono. Serve semplicemente tempo.



Sì sì infatti, ma deve imparare a esprimerle.


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma bisogna dar lui tempo, perchè forse bisogna rendersi conto che El Shaarawy non è Messi, non è un fenomeno, non è nato pronto. Vedo che tanta gente pretende da lui che faccia il fenomeno, ma lui non lo è, c'ha 20 anni, ha bisogno di tempo per crescere. Ditemi che giocatori ci sono under 20 al mondo che fanno la differenza, ammesso che troviato dei nomi sono dei campioni di certo oppure giocano in campionati minori. 

Pazienza gente, pazienza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2012)

Comunque lo vedo sempre meglio dalla panchina, a gara in corso può dare una grossa mano


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2012)

con la nazionale si sembra ripreso finalmente, tre gol in due partite, e qualche assist, secondo me cmq deve partire dalla panchina, diamogli fiducia e bravo sto ragazzo non carichiamolo già di responsabilità


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2012)

Beh se parte titolare è perchè i brasiliani sono rotti, Bojan è appena arrivato...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Finora non ha dimostrato niente per vantare molto credito sinceramente. Mi auguro che esploda, ma a dire il vero comincio a pensare che il tessuto su cui lavorare non sia chissà cosa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Oggi comunque dovrebbe giocare, vedremo


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Vero che non ha dimostrato niente, ma ha 20 anni, a quell'età i nati pronti sono pochissimi. Se non abbiamo pazienza nei confronti di questo ragazzo saremmo pazzi.


----------



## Francy (15 Settembre 2012)

Dai Stephan, io credo in te!

Non siamo nelle condizioni di poter rifiutare un talento così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

sicuramente ha giocato meglio delle altre due partite ma mo basta vederlo titolare non e pronto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Non è un giocatore che risolve da solo le partite e si è capito, non lo critico perchè è difficile far bene in una squadra che non gioca

Nella Roma, ad esempio, farebbe molto bene


----------



## Barragan (16 Settembre 2012)

L'unico che giocava con Emanuelson (lì davanti). Purtroppo entrambi sono giovani, beh Urby ha 26 anni, però come esperienza e possibilità di incidere siamo lì.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vero che non ha dimostrato niente, ma ha 20 anni, a quell'età i nati pronti sono pochissimi. Se non abbiamo pazienza nei confronti di questo ragazzo saremmo pazzi.


Sì lo so.

Mi aspettavo di più sul piano tecnico, pensavo fosse un fenomeno. Poi Allegri lo sta facendo giocare fuori ruolo, perchè non sarà mai una seconda punta. Lui è un esterno, deve giocare sulla fascia sinistra.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ieri ha fatto qualcosina in più, sta facendo vedere che è in grado di accentrarsi e calciare. Per questo l'unico ruolo che può ricoprire è quello di esterno sinistro. Punto, non seconda punta, nè ala destra.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

Ieri secondo me ha fatto un'ottima partita, a livello di maturità la prova migliore da quando è al Milan.

Ha corso bene (non spaesato come al solito), ha fatto diversi recuperi ed è stato anche più incisivo in zona goal.

Insomma,* gli è bastata una settimana a contatto con un allenatore VERO, Mangia, per trasformarsi.*
Allegri, il feticista del fuori ruolo, sono due anni che lo butta nella mischia da seconda punta senza dargli uno straccio di indicazione su come si deve interpretare la seconda punta. Grazie che fa schifo.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Ieri comunque rispetto alle uscite con Samp e Bologna, in leggero miglioramento.
Ma non basta.
Quando si deciderà a far partire Bojan titolare?


----------



## Pedrosa (16 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente qualcosa, dai Elsha


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Ieri sera è l'unico che realmente abbia provato a dare una scossa con qualche bella azione...


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2012)

Ieri bene, ovviamente l'eroe che abbiamo in panchina in cambi ce li ha di default quindi sia che giochi bene o male il primo che esce è sempre lui.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Comunque ieri sera è uscito e gli hanno messo il ghiaccio al ginocchio, quindi può essere sia stato lui anche a chiedere il cambio.


----------



## peppe75 (16 Settembre 2012)

Meglio meglio ma più personalitàà!! e poi salta l'uomo una buona voltaa!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Settembre 2012)

Perde troppi palloni comunque


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2012)

Quando gioca esterno è molto meglio...scritto ciò i suoi limiti tecnici sono evidenti, infatti non riesce assolutamente a saltare l'uomo una volta che sia una.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (17 Settembre 2012)

Sabato si è salvato solo lui, prestazione così così ma l'unico a farsi vedere ogni tanto.
Se non facciamo giocare El Shaarawy, anche se fa ******, chiudiamo baracca e burattini.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quando gioca esterno è molto meglio...scritto ciò i suoi limiti tecnici sono evidenti, infatti non riesce assolutamente a saltare l'uomo una volta che sia una.



Tecnicamente a me non sembra affato male sinceramente, piuttosto i suoi limiti sono fisici, gli manca esplosività sulle gambe per lasciare li l'uomo.
Poi ha problemi tattici, ma questo perchè lo si vuole fare giocare punta dove ha tutto da imparare.


----------



## Prinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente a me non sembra affato male sinceramente, piuttosto i suoi limiti sono fisici, gli manca esplosività sulle gambe per lasciare li l'uomo.
> Poi ha problemi tattici, ma questo perchè lo si vuole fare giocare punta dove ha tutto da imparare.



ha problemi fisici perché al Milan riuscirebbero a far imballare pure Usain Bolt. Mettilo alla Juve e vedi che lascia l'uomo sul posto sistematicamente


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> ha problemi fisici perché al Milan riuscirebbero a far imballare pure Usain Bolt. Mettilo alla Juve e vedi che lascia l'uomo sul posto sistematicamente



E ti do ragione, fisicamente non li ho mai visti al top i ragazzi, se non qualche mese in 2 anni e passa. Troppo poco.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma la preparazione atletica dal post Ancelotti è sempre stata un pò così. Anche con Leonardo, nel secondo tempo erano tutti sistematicamente cotti.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

E ok, prima si diceva che erano cotti perchè erano vecchi. Ora sono ancora vecchi? L'età media è bassissima. Evidentemente non è un problema di età.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

oggi ha fatto veramente bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E ok, prima si diceva che erano cotti perchè erano vecchi. Ora sono ancora vecchi? L'età media è bassissima. Evidentemente non è un problema di età.


Problema di qualità


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2012)

Una settimana con Devis Mangia ed è cresciuto più di un anno al Milan. Strano vè?


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

è entrato davvero bene,bravo Elsha.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

Stasera bene, insieme a De Sciglio, l'unico che si salva. Ma il problema è un altro: non ha nessuno con cui giocare. Praticamente è entrato ed era l'unico in grado di fare qualcosa di tecnicamente decente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Con questa rabbia e convinzione deve giocare


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Come contro l'Atalanta è stato l'unico a dare vivacità dalla metò campo in su. Deve giocare, punto.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Molto bene stasera.. mi sta dando l'impressione che potrebbe essere uno di quei giocatori che rendono di più se subentrano a partita in corso (almeno al momento).


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Lo vedo meglio quando entra a partita in corso, ho avuto la stessa impressione l'anno scorso..di partite giocate bene partendo titolare ne ha fatte davvero poche.
Io darei fiducia a Bojan domenica o proverei un tridente con loro 2 assieme, è inutile insistere con Emanuelson o Boateng trequartisti.


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

fantastico!!

personalità, grinta e bravura!!

se solo fosse entrato quel tiro che ha fatto......


----------



## Francy (19 Settembre 2012)

In realtà le partite migliori l'anno passato le ha giocate da titolare, a Udine e contro la Roma, comunque per ora è meglio fargli fare così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

quando entra a partita in corso mi piace molto di piu booh


----------



## Pedrosa (19 Settembre 2012)

menomale che lui si è un po' acceso


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Una settimana con Devis Mangia ed è cresciuto più di un anno al Milan. Strano vè?



in effetti sembra tornato diverso dall'under. 

nelle primissime gare non mi era piaciuto, adesso sembra in crescita. 
forse quei gol gli hanno dato maggior convinzione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> in effetti sembra tornato diverso dall'under.
> 
> nelle primissime gare non mi era piaciuto, adesso sembra in crescita.
> forse quei gol gli hanno dato maggior convinzione.



come è giusto che sia , un ragazzino basa tutto sull'entusiasmo , se in panchina hai allegri con la sua faccia da morto non c'è molto da stare allegri


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> In realtà le partite migliori l'anno passato le ha giocate da titolare, a Udine e contro la Roma, comunque per ora è meglio fargli fare così.



Insomma..sono stati 2 casi isolati perchè per il resto ha sempre fatto malino.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Settembre 2012)

Sono d'accordo con chi dice che ElSha sembra essere molto più convinto, cattivo ed efficacie quando entra a partita in corso. Molto bene ieri sera.


----------



## Francy (19 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Insomma..sono stati 2 casi isolati perchè per il resto ha sempre fatto malino.



In realtà c'è stata qualche altra fiammata, tipo la rete contro l'Udinese all'andata, le partite di Coppia Italia dove ha sempre fatto abbastanza bene.

Rispondevo a chi diceva che il meglio lo da quando subentra, citavo quelle che furono belle partite per lui, secondo me le migliori l'anno passato, per dire che il meglio di sè l'anno passato l'ha dato da titolare.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2012)

l'anno scorso Elsha quando è stato chiamato in causa ha sempre fatto bene.
purtroppo quest'anno, è sembrato accontentarsi e pensare di essere già "arrivato"
per fortuna, sembra, e sottolineo SEMPRE, ha riportato alta la tensione e si è messo sotto.


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso Elsha quando è stato chiamato in causa ha sempre fatto bene.
> purtroppo quest'anno, è sembrato accontentarsi e pensare di essere già "arrivato"
> per fortuna, sembra, e sottolineo SEMPRE, ha riportato alta la tensione e si è messo sotto.



Ma non si tratta che è convinto di essere arrivato, si tratta che lui è ovviamente in linea con il rendimento della squadra, la squadra gioca male e lui è in linea con tutti i compagni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non si tratta che è convinto di essere arrivato, si tratta che lui è ovviamente in linea con il rendimento della squadra, la squadra gioca male e lui è in linea con tutti i compagni.



esatto!!un fenomeno non è..ed è normale che uno di 19 anni faccia fatica ad emergere quando sei circondato da certa gente


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> esatto!!un fenomeno non è..ed è normale che uno di 19 anni faccia fatica ad emergere quando sei circondato da certa gente



Esatto, bisogna rendersi conto che NON è un fenomeno, che è un giovane con talento che ha bisogno di crescere. Di Messi pronti a 17 anni o di un Pato che arriva dal Brasile e a 18 fa i numeri ce ne sono pochissimi e Stephan non fa parte di questa schiera di FENOMENI.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

per me può diventare un fenomeno, solo che non può crescere in una squadra del genere...contento per il grandissimo gol che ha fatto oggi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Contento per il gol, però sparisce troppo durante la partita


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy non ha ancora la capacità di caricarsi sulle spalle questa squadra, cosa ci aspettiamo scusate? che sia lui a titarci fuori dalle sabbie mobili? Non lo può fare, El Shaarawy è un giovane, che come oggi può fare bei colpi, ma i leader devono essere ben altri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Elsha,si sta riprendendo.


----------



## Francy (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non ha ancora la capacità di caricarsi sulle spalle questa squadra, cosa ci aspettiamo scusate? che sia lui a titarci fuori dalle sabbie mobili? Non lo può fare, El Shaarawy è un giovane, che come oggi può fare bei colpi, ma i leader devono essere ben altri.



D'accordo, ma noi i leader non li abbiamo più.


----------



## Bawert (23 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ma noi i leader non li abbiamo più.



E' questo il problema


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

La situazione della squadra è un peccato per giovani come El Sharaawy, De Sciglio e begli elementi come De Jong, Zapata o Bojan.


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2012)

Una delle poche cose da tenersi stretti insieme a De Sciglio.


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio e il Faraone MITICI!!


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ma noi i leader non li abbiamo più.



Esattamente, li è il problema di fondo. El Shaarawy è un ragazzo che ha bisogno di tempo, di crescere e di maturare. Ma che si devono prendere responsabilità sono altri giocatori. 

L'errore più grave, nei confronti del ragazzo, sarebbe pensare che siamo in crisi perchè fra le tante cose, uno come El Shaarawy ha dei limiti attualmente. El Shaarawy non deve avere nessuna responsabilità singola in questa crisi, a massimo di squadra.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Settembre 2012)

Grande Stephan.

Eh ma Insigne vale 4 Elsha, si alla playstation forse.
Se questo sta bene e viene messo nel giusto contesto diventa devastante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2012)

E' l'unico da trattare con i guanti di velluto, perchè è l'unico che sta mostrando di avere le carte in regola per indossare questa maglia.
Andrebbe gestito e valorizzato al meglio.
Ma riusciremo a bruciare anche lui visto il marciume generale della rosa in cui si trova.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Per un giovane non è facile giocare in una squadra in piena crisi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

E per alcuni è un montato, LOL.

El Shaarawy è un talento enorme costretto a giocare in una squadra allo sbando, senza gioco e con un livello tecnico bassissimo. Senza di lui probabilmente oggi non avremmo neanche tirato in porta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

gran bel gol, sempre all'udinese segna


----------



## tequilad (23 Settembre 2012)

Potenziale grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## Shallappalla (23 Settembre 2012)

non ti meritiamo stephen


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' l'unico da trattare con i guanti di velluto, perchè è l'unico che sta mostrando di avere le carte in regola per indossare questa maglia.
> Andrebbe gestito e valorizzato al meglio.
> Ma riusciremo a bruciare anche lui visto il marciume generale della rosa in cui si trova.


Quoto! Insieme a De Sciglio aggiungerei!


----------



## Francy (23 Settembre 2012)

Non passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Io resto della medesima opinione di quando arrivò. Ha delle bellissime potenzialità, e uno spunto notevole quando parte. Ha dei buoni numeri e riesce in bellissime giocate veloci. Per tipologia di giocatore, però, ha bisogno di altri giocatori per poter dialogare, cosa che noi, in questo momento, non possiamo offrire. Con un terzino sinistro come si deve e una punta di manovra in forma spaccherebbe per me.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Io resto della medesima opinione di quando arrivò. Ha delle bellissime potenzialità, e uno spunto notevole quando parte. Ha dei buoni numeri e riesce in bellissime giocate veloci. Per tipologia di giocatore, però, ha bisogno di altri giocatori per poter dialogare, cosa che noi, in questo momento, non possiamo offrire. Con un terzino sinistro come si deve e una punta di manovra in forma spaccherebbe per me.


Basterebbe un buon centrocampo e tutta la sqadra spaccherebbe secondo me!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2012)

Ha dei colpi clamorosi, deve trovare continuità e una squadra decente


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2012)

Tanto faremo una stagione pessima.
Non possiamo far giocare FISSI lui, de sciglio, e chiunque altro debba crescere un po' e possa rappresentare per noi il futuro?
E' così brutto? Tanto già alla quarta giornata abbiamo un distacco tale per cui tutto è andato in fumo. Davvero, usiamo questa stagione per porre delle basi. Non lo facciamo da anni e anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tanto faremo una stagione pessima.
> Non possiamo far giocare FISSI lui, de sciglio, e chiunque altro debba crescere un po' e possa rappresentare per noi il futuro?
> E' così brutto? Tanto già alla quarta giornata abbiamo un distacco tale per cui tutto è andato in fumo. Davvero, usiamo questa stagione per porre delle basi. Non lo facciamo da anni e anni.



Non dovrebbero giocare lui e De Sciglio perche' sono giovani ma perche' sono nettamente piu' forti della concorrenza,che è un buon motivo per giocare spesso e migliorare!
Aldila' di cio' quoto la tua idea,almeno in teoria è praticabile!


----------



## Francy (23 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Basterebbe un buon centrocampo e tutta la sqadra spaccherebbe secondo me!



Eh già. Purtroppo l'assenza di qualità del centrocampo limita molto i giocatori che si esprimo al meglio dialogando come lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Basterebbe un buon centrocampo e tutta la sqadra spaccherebbe secondo me!



La Juve ne è un esempio lampante,avendo anche un attacco potenzialmente inferiore al nostro!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (24 Settembre 2012)

a me piace.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2012)

Non ci va tanto a capire che El Shaarawy è un campione.
Ha colpi assurdi, va messo nel contesto giusto, ovviamente.


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2012)

Non abusiamo di certi termini. Ha qualità per diventare un campione, ma dovrà mangiare diversi panini. E la società, insieme allo staff tecnico, deve metterlo nelle condizioni di fare bene. E' un tipo di giocatore a cui piace molto l'1-2 nello stretto. Con Pazzini ed Emanuelson non è che sia una cosa che riesce benissimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve ne è un esempio lampante,avendo anche un attacco potenzialmente inferiore al nostro!



La Juve ha un gioco e un allenatore con due cosi quadrati. Un allenatore che, con questo Milan, sarebbe in grado di fare 78-80 punti.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2012)

Questo, secondo me, non è il caso dell'abusare certi termini.

Quando uno ha stoffa, ma la stoffa del campione, si vede subito. Ora, nel suo piccolo lo è. 

Poi chiaro, deve crescere perchè questo è solo al 50% delle sue potenzialità


----------



## Francy (24 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non abusiamo di certi termini. Ha qualità per diventare un campione, ma dovrà mangiare diversi panini. E la società, insieme allo staff tecnico, deve metterlo nelle condizioni di fare bene. E' un tipo di giocatore a cui piace molto l'1-2 nello stretto. Con Pazzini ed Emanuelson non è che sia una cosa che riesce benissimo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Credo che nemmeno il miglior Capello riuscirebbe nell'impresa di fare 75 punti con questo Milan. Ripeto, i giocatori non sono robot, se vendi in un sol colpo chi teneva le redini dello spogliatoio, chi guidava la difesa, chi guidava il centrocampo e chi guidava l'attacco e non li rimpiazzi finisci così, non ci si può fare niente.


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Questo, secondo me, non è il caso dell'abusare certi termini.
> 
> Quando uno ha stoffa, ma la stoffa del campione, si vede subito. Ora, nel suo piccolo lo è.
> 
> Poi chiaro, deve crescere perchè questo è solo al 50% delle sue potenzialità


La stoffa del campione ce l'ha anche Pato. E molto più del faraone. Ma, in entrambi casi, per motivi diversi, non si può parlare di campioni. Il primo è sempre rotto, il secondo deve fare tantissima strada. Anche se ha imbucato quella giusta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

ottimo El Shaarawy! la migliore prestazione fino adesso...continua così e rimani umile


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Settembre 2012)

Un montato...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

Sta facendo anche troppo, comunque sembra un altro giocatore rispetto alle prime uscite.


----------



## Hammer (26 Settembre 2012)

bene così, ma ci vuole ancora tanta pazienza e tanto tempo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2012)

benissimo oggi, deve sfruttare le occasioni


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Elsha,sta trovando la continuità che gli serve 
Speriamo solo che il Genio non lo panchini per far giocare Robambo


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Settembre 2012)

Insigne ne vale 4....

....all' X-Box.

Grande Stephanuccio mio


----------



## Snake (26 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente il ritard.ato quando ha fatto entrare Robinho l'ha spostato a destra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

il secondo gol è da grande attaccante...da attaccante vero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2012)

L'unico con del talento.

Chissà dove andrà a giocare


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Settembre 2012)

Il secondo gol è TANTISSIMA roba.


----------



## Nivre (26 Settembre 2012)

L'unico barlume di luce in questo Milan mediocre.

I 3 punti sono merito suo, GRAZIE Faraone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2012)

il faraone  se gioca cosi puo partire pure titolare, le partite all'under 21 gli ha fatto bene


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

Allora due settimane fa era un fallito, un mezzo giocatore, Insigne tanta roba.
Ora è un grande, campione, salvatore della patria. 

Io non biasimo i tifosi che lo hanno criticato recentemente, siamo il Milan, siamo abituati a campioni, a giocatori pronti.

Però credo sia ora che TUTTI cambiamo mentalità, quel Milan è finito. El Shaarawy in ottica futura può essere un grande giocatore, ma ha 20 anni e deve lavorare e crescere ancora tanto. Serve pazienza. Abbiamo la fortuna di averlo, aspettiamolo ragazzi. Non possiamo aspettarci che lui si carichi sulle spalle il Milan, non è in grado ancora, non possiamo pretendere che sia lui a fare il fenomeno ogni santa domenica.


----------



## Francy (26 Settembre 2012)

Oggi veramente bene. Ho visto solo l'ultima mezzora, ma a parte le due reti l'ho visto molto più all'interno del gioco del Milan. Veramente molto bene.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Settembre 2012)

Rispetto all'inizio della stagione ha tutta un'altra forma fisica, e fiducia. Bravissimo.


----------



## 2515 (26 Settembre 2012)

La cosa che mi ha fatto piacere più di ogni altra cosa non è il sacrificio, non è il gol, non è l'intelligenza tattica dimostrate.
Finalmente abbiamo visto l'El Shaarawy che aveva impressionato il Milan quando stava al Padova.
Perché finalmente El Shaarawy l'abbiamo visto SCATTARE, ma non appesantito, ma proprio con la sua velocità che da troppo non ho visto, e soprattutto PUNTARE L'UOMO e con successo. El Shaarawy sembrava aver perso questo e si stava iniziando a materializzare il dejavù di Pato, per fortuna oggi ha dimostrato che non ha perso il suo scatto, la progressione e il fatto di saper puntare l'avversario. Ottima cosa.

Ma a questo qui va affiancato Bojan come centravanti, El Shaarawy è uno che sa dialogare nello stretto, deve avere un compagno che tecnicamente sa farlo e che è dotato di una velocità simile alla sua. Bojan è perfetto per questo, quindi spero che ingrani bene fisicamente anche lui così questi due potranno mettere in luce delle belle triangolazioni.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Settembre 2012)

E siamo a quota 3.


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2012)

El Sharaawy-Bojan-Robinho deve essere il tridente titolare in attesa di Pato. Ma non lo vedremo mai.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> E siamo a quota 3.



A 7 entro Natale Ambro gli paga le ferie


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2012)

Sta crescendo, spero continui cosi senza montarsi troppo la testa.


----------



## Gollume (27 Settembre 2012)

Salvati da un ragazzino di 19 anni. E sperare che sia sempre così. Perchè sennò le castagne dal fuoco chi le toglie?
Pazzini? Montolivo? Campa cavallo...


----------



## SololaMaglia (27 Settembre 2012)

Era partito male in questa stagione a livello mentale, pensando di essere "arrivato", invece in queste partite sta tornando il ragazzo umile dello scorso anno che si sacrifica e si mette a disposizione della squadra (nella speranza che anche il boa faccia lo stesso), le qualità tecniche le conosciamo, continua così.


----------



## DannySa (27 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Salvati da un ragazzino di 19 anni. E sperare che sia sempre così. Perchè sennò le castagne dal fuoco chi le toglie?
> Pazzini? Montolivo? Campa cavallo...



Bisogna sperare nel ritorno di Pato e Binho a buoni livelli, allora si può sperare di non dover sempre pensare di farsi salvare le chiappe dal più giovane del gruppo.


----------



## Gollume (27 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bisogna sperare nel ritorno di Pato e Binho a buoni livelli, allora si può sperare di non dover sempre pensare di farsi salvare le chiappe dal più giovane del gruppo.



Pato ormai non lo considero più, Binho ci deve dare qualità la davanti.
Poi alla prima occasione Allegri farà giocare Boateng punta, che secondo me non sarebbe neanche poi così male.


----------



## DannySa (27 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Pato ormai non lo considero più, Binho ci deve dare qualità la davanti.
> Poi alla prima occasione Allegri farà giocare Boateng punta, che secondo me non sarebbe neanche poi così male.



Io preferisco un Pato fantasma piuttosto che Pazzini fantasma.
Boateng meno sta davanti e meglio è, influenza troppo il gioco e lo "ferma" per cercare la giocata, io lo riproverei al posto di Nocerino e darei spazio a Bojan che con El e Binho può fare bene.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (27 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Salvati da un ragazzino di 19 anni. E sperare che sia sempre così. Perchè sennò le castagne dal fuoco chi le toglie?
> Pazzini? Montolivo? Campa cavallo...


Concordo... El92 è fortissimo e bisogna che ce lo teniamo stretto, stretto... Sperando non faccia la fine di Pato...
Se esiste verametne un proggetto giovani. Spero che tutti siano come lui! Se verametne sarà così, tra qualche anno, ne vedremo delle belle! Altrimenti si salvi chi può...


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Concordo... El92 è fortissimo e bisogna che ce lo teniamo stretto, stretto... Sperando non faccia la fine di Pato...
> Se esiste verametne un proggetto giovani. Spero che tutti siano come lui! Se verametne sarà così, tra qualche anno, ne vedremo delle belle! Altrimenti si salvi chi può...



tra qualche anno per me in prima squadra ci finiranno quasi tutti i canterani rossoneri visto che abbiamo delle giovanili fortissime che rivaleggiano alla pari con quelle del barça.

Comunque io in campo ci metterei Cristante, è vero che ha 17 anni ma si può rischiare, così come De Feo e Carmona. Se poi vogliono uno che stia davanti e sappia fare gioco e sponde in casa c'abbiamo Petagna che vede benissimo la porta ma ancora meglio i compagni che si inseriscono.


----------



## Isao (27 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> altro gol mangiato clamorosamente.... robinho2





Frikez ha scritto:


> Sotto porta è imbarazzante, si è appena mangiato un gol





Albijol ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da tempi non sospetti, non ha una qualità che sia una. Al contrario di quello che si dice sono proprio I MEZZI che gli mancano. Preziosi ci ha rifilato il bidone, è ora di prenderne atto





robs91 ha scritto:


> Completamente fuori dal gioco.Fa qualche bel tocchetto a metà campo ma per il resto zero.





Dexter ha scritto:


> ma infatti non è colpa sua...tutte quelle qualità che gli si attribuiscono,come il dribbling,semplicemente non le ha.


.


prd7 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio darlo in prestito secco al Pescara. Io farei giocare sempre Bojan al posto suo.





Dexter ha scritto:


> è improponibile a certi livelli. caprari,classe 93 del pescara,non ha niente di meno di el sharaawy.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2012)

dalle prima partita che ha fatto contro la samp, alla partita con l'udinese alla partita contro il cagliari ha avuto una crescita impressionante, questo qua migliora di partita in partita e ricordiamoci che solo 19 anni, gli abbiamo dato fiducia ha sbagliato anche qualche partita ma adesso la fiducia la sta ripagando, grande faraone


----------



## S T B (27 Settembre 2012)

Diamogli tempo: non esaltiamolo per 3 gol in 2 partite, nè distruggiamolo quando fa pena, è giovane e ha bisogno di tempo. Vorrei vedere lui e Bojan dall'inizio insieme, ma temo che rimarrà solo un sogno...


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> *Diamogli tempo: non esaltiamolo per 3 gol in 2 partite, nè distruggiamolo quando fa pena, è giovane e ha bisogno di tempo.* Vorrei vedere lui e Bojan dall'inizio insieme, ma temo che rimarrà solo un sogno...




Esatto. Questo è il concetto che bisogna mettersi in testa, tutti. 

Non voglio fare paragoni, ma anche gente come Ibra è stata aspettata, Cristiano Ronaldo, Nedved, Sheva, Kakà e via dicendo. Di nati pronti, già imparati, Messi per dire, ne nasce uno ogni 50 anni. 

Non sto dicendo che El Shaarawy diventerà un pallone d'oro, ma una cosa è certa, il talento ce l'ha per arrivare al top. Bisogna aspettarlo e sperare che ci vada bene.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Settembre 2012)

....grazie faraone...impegnati al max che i numeri li hai!!ma x vederlo con bojan dobbiamo aspettare un miracolo???che allenatore...


----------



## Jaqen (27 Settembre 2012)

Bene bene.
Comunque, lui certi gol li può sbagliare, Robinho no. Lui è del '92, Binho ha 10 anni di esperienza in più.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Settembre 2012)

cmq quando nel secondo tempo è tornato giu a difendere dopo un loro ribaltone di fronte è stato commovente...ho pensato al nostro papero dalle uova da 4 milioni a stagione non l ho mai visto fare!Mi auguro che avere il cuore milanista lo aiuti davvero a impegarsi sempre al max e a sacrificarsi come ieri.Forza


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2012)

certo che elsha binho e pato insieme è tanta roba..se solo peto si svegliasse..


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Settembre 2012)

A farli giocare i giovani crescono, la scoperta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] spiegami il senso del tuo post.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bene bene.
> Comunque, lui certi gol li può sbagliare, Robinho no. Lui è del '92, Binho ha 10 anni di esperienza in più.



verissimo, binho non si può permettere più questi errori, soprattutto quest'anno


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> .



E quindi? Ora per una doppietta è diventato un fenomeno o un _eroe_ come hanno scritto oggi sulla gazza?



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] spiegami il senso del tuo post.



Il senso è che tutti quelli che l'hanno criticato sono degli imbecilli perchè è il nuovo Kakà, mi pare ovvio.


----------



## Isao (27 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E quindi? Ora per una doppietta è diventato un fenomeno o un _eroe_ come hanno scritto oggi sulla gazza?
> 
> 
> 
> Il senso è che tutti quelli che l'hanno criticato sono degli imbecilli perchè è il nuovo Kakà, mi pare ovvio.



Mi fa ridere che nonostante io non abbia detto nemmeno una parola tu sia già arrivato ad una conclusione. Questo la dice lunga. Comunque sia il mio post era per ricordare quanta ***** eravate stati pronti a buttargli addosso dopo 2 partite sbagliate. Nessuno dice che è un campione, nessuno dice che deve essere idolatrato per 2 gol. Però imparate a non buttare ***** dopo 2 partite perché se fosse per voi nemmeno doveva essere in campo così come non doveva essere al Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A farli giocare i giovani crescono, la scoperta.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] spiegami il senso del tuo post.



Tra i multi quote era finito pure un tuo post pro-elsha, scusami.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto. Questo è il concetto che bisogna mettersi in testa, tutti.
> 
> Non voglio fare paragoni, ma anche gente come Ibra è stata aspettata, Cristiano Ronaldo, Nedved, Sheva, Kakà e via dicendo. Di nati pronti, già imparati, Messi per dire, ne nasce uno ogni 50 anni.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che El Shaarawy diventerà un pallone d'oro, ma una cosa è certa, il talento ce l'ha per arrivare al top. Bisogna aspettarlo e sperare che ci vada bene.



parole sante


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere che nonostante io non abbia detto nemmeno una parola tu sia già arrivato ad una conclusione. Questo la dice lunga. Comunque sia il mio post era per ricordare quanta ***** eravate stati pronti a buttargli addosso dopo 2 partite sbagliate. Nessuno dice che è un campione, nessuno dice che deve essere idolatrato per 2 gol. Però imparate a non buttare ***** dopo 2 partite perché se fosse per voi nemmeno doveva essere in campo così come non doveva essere al Milan.



Un messaggio del genere crea soltanto flame IMHO
Non erano 2 partite ma qualcuna in più tra quelle dell'anno scorso, l'under e l'inizio di stagione..comunque credo che tutti qui dentro sperano che possa diventare un campioncino dal momento che è uno dei pochi rimasti con delle qualità importanti e vista la nostra situazione drammatica è un patrimonio da salvaguardare.


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> .



 Se si smettesse di dare giudizi da espertoni dopo 2 partite su tutti i giocatori..


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

Il problema è che gli si imputava di non avere i mezzi tecnici, non di giocare male per le motivazioni più svariate...


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2012)

In parte con Isao sono anche d'accordo.

Ci lamentiamo che non facciamo giocare i giovani, poi quando ne abbiamo uno FORTE, del '92, dopo 2 partite lo massacriamo.

Beh, nemmeno questo è proprio da geni eh.


----------



## Isao (27 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un messaggio del genere crea soltanto flame IMHO
> Non erano 2 partite ma qualcuna in più tra quelle dell'anno scorso, l'under e l'inizio di stagione..comunque credo che tutti qui dentro sperano che possa diventare un campioncino dal momento che è uno dei pochi rimasti con delle qualità importanti e vista la nostra situazione drammatica è un patrimonio da salvaguardare.



Ti hanno risposto loro...



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Se si smettesse di dare giudizi da espertoni dopo 2 partite su tutti i giocatori..





Francy ha scritto:


> Il problema è che gli si imputava di non avere i mezzi tecnici, non di giocare male per le motivazioni più svariate...





Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> In parte con Isao sono anche d'accordo.
> 
> Ci lamentiamo che non facciamo giocare i giovani, poi quando ne abbiamo uno FORTE, del '92, dopo 2 partite lo massacriamo.
> 
> Beh, nemmeno questo è proprio da geni eh.


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Settembre 2012)

E poi magari quelli che criticano elsha dopo 2 partite (ma non critiche del tipo deve svegliarsi ecc. ma più sentenze, tipo che non ha i mezzi tecnici ecc....dopo 2 partite) sono quelli che criticano la società perchè manca un progetto giovani. E' incoerenza...senza offesa per nessuno.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (27 Settembre 2012)

Per farci digerire sopracciglia e creste ne deve fare di doppiette e ne deve lasciare di polmoni sul campo che non vi dico..


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Per farci digerire sopracciglia e creste ne deve fare di doppiette e ne deve lasciare di polmoni sul campo che non vi dico..



Sinceramente non me puo' fregar de meno se si fa le creste o le ciglia.L'importante è che sul campo faccia bene e sputi sangue.Il resto è noia!


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Per farci digerire sopracciglia e creste ne deve fare di doppiette e ne deve lasciare di polmoni sul campo che non vi dico..



Io non capirò MAI perchè un ragazzo che c'ha le sopracciglia rifatte e una cresta debba dimostrare molto di più di qualunque altro con un look normale. Farci digerire?! Mah. 

Capisco se venisse criticato perchè fa vita notturna o va a tirare su sbronze, ma per la sua acconciatura mi sembra pazzesco. Poi, come se fosse l'unico a rifarsi le sopracciglia, se le rifanno mezzi, su. La maggior parte dei calciatori va a farsi lampade, tatuaggi, sopracciglia e trattamenti estetici.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2012)

Il partner ideale di el Shaarawy è Bojan. Gli serve un giocatoren che sappia mandarlo in profondità e col quale sappia dialogare.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il partner ideale di el Shaarawy è Bojan. Gli serve un giocatoren che sappia mandarlo in profondità e col quale sappia dialogare.



Esattamente, altrimenti predica nel deserto. El Shaarawy sa dialogare con i compagni, Bojan o Robinho gli servono vicino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbaglio o appena ha giocato esterno ha dato il meglio di se ?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2012)

Splè, e c'è chi lo scorso anno lo voleva trequartista....


----------



## Prinz (27 Settembre 2012)

grandissimo Stephan, continua così


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

è un metrosexual! (cit. Cecchi Paone). A parte gli scherzi, se decidiamo di mettere su un progetto giovani bisogna capire che questi sono, inizialmente, discontinui, è la loro natura, tranne in rari casi come Messi. A 20 anni ci sta di steccare un periodo, l'importante è il bilancio a fine stagione. Bisogna sempre aver fatto più della stagione precedente. E soprattutto, per noi, bisogna saper accettare senza dare giudizi sper i primi anni. Il bilancio definitivo, la decisione sulla reale dimensione di El Shaarawy (Campione, Ottimo giocatore, discreto giocatore, cattivo giocatore) si darà quando avrà 23-24 anni, valutando quanto ha fatto.


----------



## prd7 (27 Settembre 2012)

Sono rimasto piacevolmente sorpreso da questa sua crescita nelle ultime 3 apparizioni, mi piace perchè rientra molto in fase difensiva e sembra migliorato anche in velocità. Forse non era in forma? Era davvero sovrappeso?


----------



## Isao (27 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Per farci digerire sopracciglia e creste ne deve fare di doppiette e ne deve lasciare di polmoni sul campo che non vi dico..



Questo quote di seguito ti fa capire che è più digeribile lui di molti altri che stanno perdendo i capelli e hanno sopracciglia folte.



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> cmq quando nel secondo tempo è tornato giu a difendere dopo un loro ribaltone di fronte è stato commovente...ho pensato al nostro papero dalle uova da 4 milioni a stagione non l ho mai visto fare!Mi auguro che avere il cuore milanista lo aiuti davvero a impegarsi sempre al max e a sacrificarsi come ieri.Forza


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o appena ha giocato esterno ha dato il meglio di se ?



Chi l'ha visto a Padova sa bene dove sa giocare.


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

Comunque lui sa fare anche il trequartista. Ha già giocato lì i primi tempi a Padova. Però è innegabile che il suo ruolo è quello di ala, meglio se ala sinistra.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

Infatti a Padova nei primi 6 mesi in cui ha giocato trequartista dietro alle punte ha fatto maluccio. Da gennaio è stato spostato largo a sinistra e ha fatto sei mesi da paura. E te lo dice uno che seguiva il Padova, pure allo stadio a volte.


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti a Padova nei primi 6 mesi in cui ha giocato trequartista dietro alle punte ha fatto maluccio. Da gennaio è stato spostato largo a sinistra e ha fatto sei mesi da paura. E te lo dice uno che seguiva il Padova, pure allo stadio a volte.



Sì sì sono d'accordo. Dicevo solamente che può giocare da trequartista, il suo meglio lo da chiaramente partendo largo. Ieri ha fatto bene anche a destra, anche se il Cagliari era già in dieci mi pare.
Credo che anche nel Genoa Primavera scudettato giocasse ala sinistra.

Io credo che lui sia un'ala "classica", non proprio un attaccante esterno come Robinho, perchè ha anche grandi capacità di partecipazione alla fase difensiva e buon senso della posizione nella fase di non possesso.


----------



## Snake (27 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilli tanto mo che torna bingo il genio della panchina lo spedice ancora a destra, ieri ne abbiamo avuto un primo assaggio


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Tra i multi quote era finito pure un tuo post pro-elsha, scusami.



No ma non miravo a difendere il mio intervento, è che ste cose postume non sono assolutamente gradite...


Anche se in sto caso io ci avevo preso ( per una partita poi, calma ) non mi son messo a quotare tutti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Tranquilli tanto mo che torna bingo il genio della panchina lo spedice ancora a destra, ieri ne abbiamo avuto un primo assaggio


Eddai Snake non gufare


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sì sì sono d'accordo. Dicevo solamente che può giocare da trequartista, il suo meglio lo da chiaramente partendo largo. Ieri ha fatto bene anche a destra, anche se il Cagliari era già in dieci mi pare.
> Credo che anche nel Genoa Primavera scudettato giocasse ala sinistra.
> 
> Io credo che lui sia un'ala "classica", non proprio un attaccante esterno come Robinho, perchè ha anche grandi capacità di partecipazione alla fase difensiva e buon senso della posizione nella fase di non possesso.



Infatti Stephan nasce centrocampista offensivo. Basti guardare la sua media reti in carriera. Al Milan ha iniziato a giocare più avanti.


----------



## Milangirl (27 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti Stephan nasce centrocampista offensivo. Basti guardare la sua media reti in carriera. Al Milan ha iniziato a giocare più avanti.


ma nell' Under21 in che posizione gioca? perchè con la Nazionale segna spesso e volentieri


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> ma nell' Under21 in che posizione gioca? perchè con la Nazionale segna spesso e volentieri



Addirittura centrocampista sinistro.


----------



## Milangirl (27 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Addirittura centrocampista sinistro.


Figurati! ma allora non è una punta vera e propria


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2012)

sì ma in under 21 elsha gioca centrocampista esterno in fase difensiva, in fase offensiva l'italia gioca con un 4-3-3 e lui gioca esterno d'attacco.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me Elsha può essere una GRANDE seconda punta.

La media reti in carriera non vuol dire nulle, anche CR7 a 19 anni aveva segnato 2 goal in meno di lui addirittura, non vuol dire niente


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> ma nell' Under21 in che posizione gioca? perchè con la Nazionale segna spesso e volentieri



Di fatto in under 21 gioca esterno offensivo a sinistra. Dove appunto ama giocare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Elsha può essere una GRANDE seconda punta.
> 
> La media reti in carriera non vuol dire nulle, anche CR7 a 19 anni aveva segnato 2 goal in meno di lui addirittura, non vuol dire niente



Infatti pure Ronaldo era un'ala quandò arrivò a Manchester. Ecco perchè la sua media reti, come per El Shaarawy è di fatto quella di un centrocampista offensivo.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (28 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> tra qualche anno per me in prima squadra ci finiranno quasi tutti i canterani rossoneri visto che abbiamo delle giovanili fortissime che rivaleggiano alla pari con quelle del barça.
> 
> Comunque io in campo ci metterei Cristante, è vero che ha 17 anni ma si può rischiare, così come De Feo e Carmona. Se poi vogliono uno che stia davanti e sappia fare gioco e sponde in casa c'abbiamo Petagna che vede benissimo la porta ma ancora meglio i compagni che si inseriscono.


Giovanili fortissime!? Sei sicuro?


----------



## Isao (28 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No ma non miravo a difendere il mio intervento, è che ste cose postume non sono assolutamente gradite...
> 
> 
> Anche se in sto caso io ci avevo preso ( per una partita poi, calma ) non mi son messo a quotare tutti.



Secondo me era giusto. In quei giorni ho assistito a qualcosa di incredibile. Si buttava ***** su Elsha come se fosse un Antonini qualsiasi. Mi è sembrato giusto riproporre alcuni post per far capire che si deve cercare di essere equilibrati e pazienti con i giovani. Siamo tutti buoni a parlare sull'italia che non valorizza i giovani però poi siamo qui a criticarli aspramente dopo le prime 2 partite di campionato. Se al Barça si ragionasse così....


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Secondo me era giusto. In quei giorni ho assistito a qualcosa di incredibile. Si buttava ***** su Elsha come se fosse un Antonini qualsiasi. Mi è sembrato giusto riproporre alcuni post per far capire che si deve cercare di essere equilibrati e pazienti con i giovani. Siamo tutti buoni a parlare sull'italia che non valorizza i giovani però poi siamo qui a criticarli aspramente dopo le prime 2 partite di campionato. Se al Barça si ragionasse così....



Si ma è inutile,perdonami,in quanto alla prossima partita negativa qualcuno per ripicca ti cita tutto e si crea un vortice senza fine!


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tranquilli tanto mo che torna bingo il genio della panchina lo spedice ancora a destra, ieri ne abbiamo avuto un primo assaggio



tranquillo elsha giocherà sempre a sinistra con binho a destra


----------



## Isao (28 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si ma è inutile,perdonami,in quanto alla prossima partita negativa qualcuno per ripicca ti cita tutto e si crea un vortice senza fine!



Se dopo una partita mi quotano non hanno capito assolutamente niente di quello che voglio dire io.


----------



## 2515 (28 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Giovanili fortissime!? Sei sicuro?




Assolutamente, dagli allievi di Inzaghi in giù abbiamo molti talenti notevoli, e con Inzaghi in squadra oltre a Mastour che è un 98' ci sono anche diversi 97' che giocano anche titolari. Quelli ancora più giovani sono allo stesso livello della cantera blaugrana. E non è così strano visto che siamo la squadra che investe più di tutti in italia sul settore giovanile, sono 2 anni che spendiamo più per quel settore che per la prima squadra.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Settembre 2012)

Il nostro problema è che li mandiamo in prestito in provincia dove non giocherebbero MAI perchè davanti ci sono i "vecchi"

E' per quello che i giocatori si perdono

O credete che quest'anno Innocenti e Zigoni, ad esempio, a Vercelli giocheranno? lol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Ah che bella cosa far giocare i calciatori nei loro ruoli 
Con il 4-3-3 finalmente anche Twitter ha una collocazione, con Robinho o Bojan a destra, può essere un ottimo rincalzo a El Sharaawy.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah che bella cosa far giocare i calciatori nei loro ruoli
> Con il 4-3-3 finalmente anche Twitter ha una collocazione, con Robinho o Bojan a destra, può essere un ottimo rincalzo a El Sharaawy.



So' soddisfazioni!


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Il nostro problema è che li mandiamo in prestito in provincia dove non giocherebbero MAI perchè davanti ci sono i "vecchi"
> 
> E' per quello che i giocatori si perdono
> 
> O credete che quest'anno Innocenti e Zigoni, ad esempio, a Vercelli giocheranno? lol.



Ma crediamo davvero che per dire Zigoni faccia panchina perchè qualche pazzo preferische far giocare vecchi più scarsi?! Se va in panca si vede che c'è gente che da più garanzie di lui. Un calciatore se è forte emerge, punto.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (28 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, dagli allievi di Inzaghi in giù abbiamo molti talenti notevoli, e con Inzaghi in squadra oltre a Mastour che è un 98' ci sono anche diversi 97' che giocano anche titolari. Quelli ancora più giovani sono allo stesso livello della cantera blaugrana. E non è così strano visto che siamo la squadra che investe più di tutti in italia sul settore giovanile, sono 2 anni che spendiamo più per quel settore che per la prima squadra.


Spero tantissimo tu abbia ragione! Così facendo tra 3-4 anni avremo uno squadrone! Ripeto.. Speriamo!


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma crediamo davvero che per dire Zigoni faccia panchina perchè qualche pazzo preferische far giocare vecchi più scarsi?! Se va in panca si vede che c'è gente che da più garanzie di lui. Un calciatore se è forte emerge, punto.



In provincia non è sempre così, anzi.


----------



## 2515 (29 Settembre 2012)

Cosa stava facendo questo qui..! Avesse puntato il portiere avrebbe permesso a bojan di andare a un metro dalla porta da solo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

da centrocampo è partito e ha saltato 3 giocatori...a quel punto ha sbagliato non doveva passarla...una stecca in porta a occhi chiusi


----------



## Canonista (29 Settembre 2012)

Grande


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2012)

Bravissimo.


----------



## Snake (29 Settembre 2012)

Al di là di tutto ha fatto una partita in fase di ripiegamento clamorosa, soprattutto nel primo tempo


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2012)

Eh ma non ha le qualità.

Io mi sto innamorando. Fossero tutti come lui vinceremmo 30 partite su 38.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

sta avendo un buon momento e lo sta sfruttando...bravo Elsha


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2012)

Oggi la sua miglior partita, ha fatto tutto. Ovviamente quando gioca a sinistra, non a destra dove è sterilissimo.


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2012)

Solo Allegri poteva farlo giocare a destra. Non capisce proprio un ciufolo.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

Benissimo, ora si è anche sbloccato in zona gol. Oltre alle sue qualità che stanno emergendo sempre più, colpisce l'impegno e l'aiuto che dà alla squadra in difesa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Settembre 2012)

E' per distacco il miglior giocatore in rosa

Sono davvero contento, alla faccia di chi non ci credeva


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2012)

Se continua cosi, a quanto è data la sua cessione in estate?


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2012)

Deve lavorare molto sul tiro in porta e sull'uso del piede sinistro. 

E' molto bravo a smarcarsi, ma nel tiro in porta pecca molto, se migliora in questo senso troverebbe tante più reti. 

Bravo Elsha, continua a lavorare.


----------



## tequilad (29 Settembre 2012)

L'unico fenomeno della nostra squadra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2012)

oggi è stato praticamente l'unico del milan a fare qualcosa di decente con la palla

il triplo dribbling poi


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se continua cosi, a quanto è data la sua cessione in estate?



Ecco, questa è la grande grande paura.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> L'unico fenomeno della nostra squadra.



Teq, ti prego, puoi rincuorarci?


----------



## alexandre (29 Settembre 2012)

grande partita oggi, martedì ovviamente finirà in panca


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

grande faraone ancora in gol  già 4 gol in tre partite lo sempre detto che era forte fin da subito, le prime partite mi ha deluso non lo nascondo poi pero se sbloccato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2012)

A quel triplo dribbling ho controllato bene fosse lui. Fino a un mese fa non ne saltava neanche uno per sbaglio, finalmente ha ritrovato sicurezza nei suoi mezzi


----------



## SololaMaglia (30 Settembre 2012)

Grande partita, continua così!!!


----------



## sheva90 (30 Settembre 2012)

L'unica nota lieta.

E' un piacere vederlo correre palla al piede e lottare.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Settembre 2012)

Dalle ultime due partite sembra stia prendendo la strada giusta! Deve assolutamente continuare così!


----------



## Alekos (30 Settembre 2012)

Riusciremo a rovinarlo in stile Pato?


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

vabbè, ieri assolutamente encomiabile. E non solo per le giocate, ma anche per l'enorme spirito di sacrificio, a momenti sembrava stesse facendo il terzino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Ci starebbe bene nella Juve.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci starebbe bene nella Juve.



Pensare che non lo presero perchè da esterno mancino nel 4-2-4 si diceva non aveva la capacità di tornare a coprire  per fortuna non l'hanno preso, con Conte questo avrebbe fatto sfracelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pensare che non lo presero perchè da esterno mancino nel 4-2-4 si diceva non aveva la capacità di tornare a coprire  per fortuna non l'hanno preso, con Conte questo avrebbe fatto sfracelli.


Voglio dire, nel Milan, in questo Milan, sta facendo vedere grandi cose. Nella Juve, cosa avrebbe fatto ? Avrebbe vinto il pallone d'oro ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2012)

Eccolo qui, George Weah


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio dire, nel Milan, in questo Milan, sta facendo vedere grandi cose. Nella Juve, cosa avrebbe fatto ? Avrebbe vinto il pallone d'oro ?



Beh il pallone d'oro probabilmente no. Ma alla Juve avrebbe giocato in una squadra di calcio, con noi predica nel deserto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2012)

Spero solo continui così perchè mi sta piacendo un botto  ovviamente non mi aspetto che segni sempre, ma voglio quella partecipazione e determinazione che ci sta mettendo nelle ultime partite


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Eccolo qui, George Weah



IF a Fifa, convocazione in nazionale, titolare; come minimo, gran periodo questo.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2012)

Le ultime giornate sta facendo grandissime cose, ma è inevitabile a 20 anni passi anche per delle pessime partite. Serve equilibrio nel giudicarlo nelle ultime ottime partite e tant'altro nel giudicarlo nelle partite scialbe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Meno male che abbiamo trovato lui quest'anno. In ogni caso, da solo può fare poco e niente.


----------



## runner (30 Settembre 2012)

si tanto è vero che ci ha portato 4 punti in due partite da solo......


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Settembre 2012)

Che giocatore.

Grande Stephan


----------



## sheva90 (30 Settembre 2012)

Ieri ho rivisto Kakà.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho rivisto Kakà.



Ieri pomeriggio guardavo i video nel topic di Sheva e mi stavo proprio chiedendo con un po' di malinconia quando avrei rivisto quel genere di giocatori, quei gol o quelle azioni con rose come quella di quest'anno. Qualche ora dopo, quando il Faraone ha saltato tre giocatori del Parma con quella cavalcata sulla sinistra, mi ha un po' rincuorato.


----------



## Snake (30 Settembre 2012)

Ieri ho rivisto Pato


----------



## Petrecte (30 Settembre 2012)

L'antennaro già gode al pensiero di quanto ci ricaverà la prossima estate (per tenere il bilancio in pareggio ovviamente).


----------



## The P (30 Settembre 2012)

Il punto è che adesso, finalmente (!!!), sta partendo da più dietro e può riuscire a sfruttare le sue qualità migliori: la corsa, la capacità di saltare l'uomo, la dinamicità.

Prenderlo e metterlo seconda punta, con "dovere" di far goal, è stata una mossa che ha rischiato di gambizzarlo, anche perché prima di Padova non aveva mai giocato sulla linea degli attaccanti. Figuriamoci da punta!

E ci siamo quasi riusciti (c'è quasi riuscito mister feticista): vedere gli insulti per questo ragazzo nel topic dell'altro forum

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> L'unico fenomeno della nostra squadra.


E Pato?


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Il punto è che adesso, finalmente (!!!), sta partendo da più dietro e può riuscire a sfruttare le sue qualità migliori: la corsa, la capacità di saltare l'uomo, la dinamicità.
> 
> Prenderlo e metterlo seconda punta, con "dovere" di far goal, è stata una mossa che ha rischiato di gambizzarlo, anche perché prima di Padova non aveva mai giocato sulla linea degli attaccanti. Figuriamoci da punta!
> 
> ...



Pato potenzialmente non avrebbe pari in questa rosa, sarebbe il nostro terminale offensivo, il nostro leader tecnico. Ma visti i recenti anni è meglio guardare avanti.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Ottobre 2012)

Io son sempre stato uno dei primi fan di Pato, ma io tutto sto divario con Elsha non lo vedo eh, anzi.

Tecnicamente e palla al piede per me l'italiano è leggermente superiore.


----------



## 2515 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Io son sempre stato uno dei primi fan di Pato, ma io tutto sto divario con Elsha non lo vedo eh, anzi.
> 
> Tecnicamente e palla al piede per me l'italiano è leggermente superiore.



La discesa di El SHaarawy di 60 metri saltando le scivolate avversarie, Pato le faceva a 17 anni senza la minima fatica e con più velocità. Aveva un migliore controllo di palla e giocava da esterno a destra e a sinistra senza differenza, oltre ad essere più letale sotto rete. Prendendo il loro talento a parità di età Pato è nettamente superiore ad El Shaarawy, il Pato attuale, che non so neanche se sia la versione meno peggiore di Pazzini indietro con la preparazione atletica, è un altro discorso.

Così come il fatto che ci siano paragoni con Kakà, solo che Kakà faceva una cosa che se El Shaarawy sapesse fare avrebbe fatto 3 gol a partita, cioé tenersi il pallone incollato al piede, Kakà faceva 50 metri di campo e toccava il pallone almeno 30 volte, era imprendibile nel dribbling perché poteva cambiare direzione al pallone in qualsiasi istante senza mai rallentare la corsa.

El Shaarawy deve compensare col duro lavoro queste differenze, se continua a lavorare sodo, può diventare un campione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Io son sempre stato uno dei primi fan di Pato, ma io tutto sto divario con Elsha non lo vedo eh, anzi.
> 
> Tecnicamente e palla al piede per me l'italiano è leggermente superiore.



Ma assolutamente no. Pato era un nato pronto, El Shaarawy no. La capacità di Pato di vedere la porta, di saltare l'uomo sistematico, la velocità palla al piede, la tecnica, l'esplosività. Cose che Stephan si sogna di notte.

Questo non vuol dire però nulla. Un giocatore con meno talento e con il duro lavoro può anche diventare più forte di un campione nato pronto.


----------



## Francy (1 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no. Pato era un nato pronto, El Shaarawy no. La capacità di Pato di vedere la porta, di saltare l'uomo sistematico, la velocità palla al piede, la tecnica, l'esplosività. Cose che Stephan si sogna di notte.
> 
> Questo non vuol dire però nulla. Un giocatore con meno talento e con il duro lavoro può anche diventare più forte di un campione nato pronto.



Il problema di Pato, finchè è stato sano (2010) è che più o meno è sempre rimasto uguale. Ricordo che una delle sue più grandi difficoltà era la protezione della palla, che gli è sempre rimasta.


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2012)

Bah, non sono d'accordo. Ricordo che Pato spalle alla porta quando gli arrivava palla costringeva sempre il difensore al falletto da dietro, alla spintarella. 

Gli unici difetti di Pato erano difetti d'età, gli mancava la cattiveria, si assentava per lunghi tratti della partita, segnava poco secondo le sue potenzialità. Ricordo Ancelotti che una volta disse, Pato ha fatto gol? Beh vi esaltate? Per un gol? Con le sue potenzialità la normalità dovrebbero esser almeno due a partita.

A Pato a 19 anni mancava un'unghia per esser già un campione a 360°.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ricorda si il primo Pato, ma assolutamente son giocatori ora diversi

Pato era molto molto più forte


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ricorda Pato per la velocità, ma per me tutto si ferma li. El Shaarawy è un centrocampista. Pato era una punta.

El Shaarawy è velocità, sacrificio, resistenza e tecnica. 

Pato è velocità, accellerazioni, tecnica e gol.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2012)

In fase di movimento e di concretezza sembra migliorato di molto rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## 2515 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bah, non sono d'accordo. Ricordo che Pato spalle alla porta quando gli arrivava palla costringeva sempre il difensore al falletto da dietro, alla spintarella.
> 
> Gli unici difetti di Pato erano difetti d'età, gli mancava la cattiveria, si assentava per lunghi tratti della partita, segnava poco secondo le sue potenzialità. Ricordo Ancelotti che una volta disse, Pato ha fatto gol? Beh vi esaltate? Per un gol? Con le sue potenzialità la normalità dovrebbero esser almeno due a partita.
> 
> A Pato a 19 anni mancava un'unghia per esser già un campione a 360°.



Esattamente. Ancelotti stesso quando andò via dal Milan disse a Pato "una media da un gol ogni due partite per uno come te è troppo poco." Se Pato al posto degli infortuni avesse avuto le palle, a quest'ora avremmo uno con una media da 2 gol a partita, a 17 anni questo qua erano tutti sicuri che entro 2-3 anni sarebbe stato uno dei 5 attaccanti più forti del mondo e in lizza per il pallone d'oro..


----------



## Francy (1 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bah, non sono d'accordo. Ricordo che Pato spalle alla porta quando gli arrivava palla costringeva sempre il difensore al falletto da dietro, alla spintarella.
> 
> Gli unici difetti di Pato erano difetti d'età, gli mancava la cattiveria, si assentava per lunghi tratti della partita, segnava poco secondo le sue potenzialità. Ricordo Ancelotti che una volta disse, Pato ha fatto gol? Beh vi esaltate? Per un gol? Con le sue potenzialità la normalità dovrebbero esser almeno due a partita.
> 
> A Pato a 19 anni mancava un'unghia per esser già un campione a 360°.



Che avesse la pasta del Campione sono d'accordo, ma, riguardo ciò che ho scritto prima, ricordo che spesso gli soffiavano la palla dopo il primo controllo. Non quando era spalle alla porta, ma quando era viso contro viso al difensore avversario.


----------



## 2515 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Che avesse la pasta del Campione sono d'accordo, ma, riguardo ciò che ho scritto prima, ricordo che spesso gli soffiavano la palla dopo il primo controllo. Non quando era spalle alla porta, ma quando era viso contro viso al difensore avversario.



Per soffiare il pallone a quel Pato, che era forte anche nel dribbling, dovevi essere molto svelto perché aveva un'agilità che ora ha totalmente perso e una capacità di cambiare direzione palla al piede durante lo scatto pazzesca.


----------



## Maverick (2 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricorda Pato per la velocità, ma per me tutto si ferma li. El Shaarawy è un centrocampista. Pato era una punta.
> 
> El Shaarawy è velocità, sacrificio, resistenza e tecnica.
> 
> Pato è velocità, accellerazioni, tecnica e gol.




Pato l'hanno rovinato facendolo irrobustire. E' la causa di tutti i suoi mali.


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2012)

*Mesbah e il consiglio ad El Shaarawy: "Davanti alla porta fai come Pippo"*

"Quando stiamo per entrare in campo, dico sempre ad El Shaarawy: "Fa come Pippo, avanti alla porta devi essere cattivo come lui". Non so se poi lo fa, ma io gli dico sempre così, perchè Inzaghi avanti alla porta non sbagliava mai". Ospite di (E' sempre) Calciomercato su Sky, Djamel Mesbah ha svelato il consiglio che rivolge più di frequente al suo giovane compagno di squadra.

Per fortuna che c'è Mesbah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricorda Pato per la velocità, ma per me tutto si ferma li. El Shaarawy è un centrocampista. Pato era una punta.
> 
> El Shaarawy è velocità, sacrificio, resistenza e tecnica.
> 
> Pato era velocità, accellerazioni, tecnica e gol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Mesbah e il consiglio ad El Shaarawy: "Davanti alla porta fai come Pippo"*
> 
> "Quando stiamo per entrare in campo, dico sempre ad El Shaarawy: "Fa come Pippo, avanti alla porta devi essere cattivo come lui". Non so se poi lo fa, ma io gli dico sempre così, perchè Inzaghi avanti alla porta non sbagliava mai". Ospite di (E' sempre) Calciomercato su Sky, Djamel Mesbah ha svelato il consiglio che rivolge più di frequente al suo giovane compagno di squadra.
> 
> Per fortuna che c'è Mesbah



beh dai quà mi è piaciuto Mesbah


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricorda Pato per la velocità, ma per me tutto si ferma li. El Shaarawy è un centrocampista. Pato era una punta.
> 
> El Shaarawy è velocità, sacrificio, resistenza e tecnica.
> 
> Pato è velocità, accellerazioni, tecnica e gol.



Il primo Pato è superiore all'Elsha odierno ma non di tanto.Sara' che a me Pato non è mai piaciuto chissa quanto,ma l'enorme differenza con Stephan non la denota(non mi riferisco al tuo intervento,parlo in generale)!


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (2 Ottobre 2012)

Chissà a chi lo venderanno la prossima estate...

Ormai non mi voglio più affezionare ai giocatori.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Ottobre 2012)

sta facendo passi da gigante il ragazzino.Tutto da quando è stato messo nella posizione che esalta le sue caratteristiche,ossia largo a sinistra,in un 4-3-3 o in un 4-2-3-1.Non è una seconda punta,speriamo se ne sia accorto anche allegri finalmente


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Chissà a chi lo venderanno la prossima estate...
> 
> Ormai non mi voglio più affezionare ai giocatori.



Al PSG???Cosi' almeno rimane in "famiglia"!


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Al PSG???Cosi' almeno rimane in "famiglia"!



dopo che ha detto di ibra "L'unica cosa che devi fare se giochi con ibra è dargli il pallone, sennò si incazza".XD
Comunque il PSG non lo prenderà mai finché c'é ancelotti, un esterno nell'albero di natale è come la cioccolata sul salame.


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

comunque, per quanto si possa dire, el shaarawy non verrà ceduto, perché tanto galliani ha detto che con la cessione di ibra e thiago il milan sta rientrando bene nei parametri del FPF e quindi non ci sarà più bisogno di cessioni, e in ogni caso il prossimo ad essere ceduto sarà robinho e probabilmente pato se continua così.

El Shaarawy può scegliere se diventare un panchinaro o un gregario in una big, oppure stare nella squadra che ha sempre tifato e diventarne il leader per una rinascita fondata sui giovani (cosa nient'affatto improbabile, considerando i talenti del vivaio che sono tra i migliori d'italia, e alcuni sono tra i migliori d'europa al livello della cantera blaugrana). Non è una semplice questione di cuore, per la sua crescita professionale diventare il leader del Milan e giocare sempre sarebbe solo che un toccasana, se poi vorrà andarsene a 25-26 anni se non riusciremo a vincere nulla è un altro discorso, ma per ora gli conviene oggettivamente stare da noi. Non è come Ibra e Thiago che, anche se non volevano andare via, hanno colto l'occasione per andare in una squadra che mira a vincere tutto entro 3 anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che gol


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Ottobre 2012)

Madonna che spunti.

Peccato per le altre dieci pippe che lo circondano


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Cosa si è inventato?!


----------



## James Watson (3 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> comunque, per quanto si possa dire, el shaarawy non verrà ceduto, perché tanto galliani ha detto che con la cessione di ibra e thiago il milan sta rientrando bene nei parametri del FPF e quindi non ci sarà più bisogno di cessioni, e in ogni caso il prossimo ad essere ceduto sarà robinho e probabilmente pato se continua così.



Ah bè, se l'ha detto galliani.........


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

ha corso più di 11 km.. Sto qua al derby c'arriva senza fiato.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

No cioe questo quanto forte è?

A parte che segna, ma questo fa un lavoro anche difensivo pazzesco. Fa tutto!!

Mi raccomando andiamo a vederlo in estate


----------



## walter 22 (3 Ottobre 2012)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Ma, scusate la domanda, soltanto a me questo pare ne carne ne pesce. Tutti dicono che ha grandi qualità ma tutte le volte in cui l'ho visto giocare io non le ho viste. Spero che quest'anno mi smentisca ma ci credo poco.


 mi autofrusto


----------



## Ale (3 Ottobre 2012)

la quotazione sta salendo...


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Ottobre 2012)

ma chi sei? ma chi sei? sensazionale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Ottobre 2012)

Son curioso di vedere l'anno prossimo in che big europea giocherà


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2012)

Beh al Barcellona ci sta bene da matti. E' la squadra più adatta per lui.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Ottobre 2012)

Gol incredibile!
E grandissimo l'aiuto che ha dato alla squadra, praticamente faceva tutto lui su quella fascia, sia in fase offensiva che difensiva.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Mezzo giocatore. Insigne tutt'altra roba. Felice molti giudizi AFFRETTATI siano cambiati.


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Ottobre 2012)

Staranno già festeggiando per i 30 mln futuri che incasseranno..


----------



## Snake (3 Ottobre 2012)

se continua così scoppia, quello che sta dando in fase di non possesso non è normale, siamo ai livelli del primo Pedro che però giocava in una squadra che faceva 80% di possesso palla.


----------



## Butcher (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi aspettavo che sarebbe andato via così presto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2012)

purtroppo non l'ho vista tutta, ma che gol ragazzi...altro gol da campione


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Voglio vedere se Prandelli convoca lui o insigne la prossima volta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> se continua così scoppia, quello che sta dando in fase di non possesso non è normale, siamo ai livelli del primo Pedro che però giocava in una squadra che faceva 80% di possesso palla.


Magari ruba le siringhe di Vidal e si fa così tutta la stagione


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ora non ti allargare,altrimenti ti vendono gia' la prossima estate!


----------



## Bawert (3 Ottobre 2012)

Galliani: Plusvalenza


----------



## Graxx (3 Ottobre 2012)

sta venendo su alla grande...ma effettivamente non può durare tutta la stagione a correre come un pazzo anche se a 19 anni e cn un pò di turnover....


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissimo. Grandissimo!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sempre meglio, può diventare seriamente il nostro nuovo top player.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Ottobre 2012)

maro che giocatore *_*, e migliorato tanto da quando era al padova,e in forma e allegri la notato e dato fiducia, stasera ha fatto attacco difesa ecc si e sacrificato tantissimo ci mette sempre il cuore quando scende in campo, grande faraone continua cosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio, può diventare seriamente il nostro nuovo top player.


Non si fa il bagnetto di giugno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non l'ho vista perchè ero all'uni (tacci loro...) però che gol, che gol, che gol..


----------



## alcyppa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Partita sensazionale quest'oggi...A parte il gol, sto ragazzo c'ha una vogia di mettersi in gioco pazzesca...Dà veramente tutto.

Speriamo che questo periodo di forma psicofisica duri il più a lungo possibile...almeno per avere qualcosa da ammirare guardando il Milan


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Ottobre 2012)

Però che nessuno si azzardi a dire che non ha talento quando calerà di forma perchè succederà. Questo è un talento cristallino da far crescere.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Ottobre 2012)

in poco più di 1 mese di stagione ha già fatto più gol di tutto l'anno scorso.


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

M-a-m-m-a M-i-a


----------



## Francy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Gioca veramente benissimo, nulla da dire. Attacco, difesa, belle giocate, ripartenze, bellissimo il goal... Bravo Stephan!


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Però che nessuno si azzardi a dire che non ha talento quando calerà di forma perchè succederà. Questo è un talento cristallino da far crescere.



Tranquillo, accadrà.


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Però che nessuno si azzardi a dire che non ha talento quando calerà di forma perchè succederà. Questo è un talento cristallino da far crescere.



Non ha neanche 20 anni, mi stupirei se non accadesse.
5 gol in 4 partite, 19 anni, il Milan è in un periodo disastroso, è un talento pazzesco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Ottobre 2012)

da terzino meglio lui di abate


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera ha giocato più terzino che attaccante. Avesse una squadra decente alle spalle, che gli permetta di giocare più alto in serenità renderebbe ancora di più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Bravissimo. Dopo le prime partite poco convincenti, sta dimostrando il suo talento e sta maturando velocemente. Continua così!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

In versione Ronaldinho Gaucho


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Fra poco c'é la pausa, speriamo stringa i denti per il derby e poi può riposare. Ma com'é che a sto qua è bastato spostarlo 5-6 metri più a sinistra per farlo diventare così?XD


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2012)

Se a fare il 10 c'era Rui Costa e a fare la punta Shevchenko avevamo un attacco da far drizzare i capelli.


----------



## Tobi (3 Ottobre 2012)

peccato che debba andare a spaccarsi ogni azione dietro perchè abbiamo un centrocampo e una difesa di *****, praticamente questo ragazzo l'ultima mezz ora non gioca perchè è spremuto del grandissimo lavoro che fa avanti e indietro. avessimo una rosa che gli permetterebbe di spendere meno energie.....

Però questo sacrificio a 19 gli fa bene, capisce che deve sudare e sputare sangue, anzicchè ridere in tribuna e mandare cuoricini a destra e a manca..


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (3 Ottobre 2012)

Se va in doppia cifra, come bagno di espiazione delle mie colpe (l'ho mal digerito e mal sopportato all'inizio) mi faccio la cresta e le sopracciglia! 

Ancora di salvataggio..


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Ottobre 2012)

Pensavo fosse Insigne.

Stephan 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Ricorda Pato per la velocità, ma per me tutto si ferma li. El Shaarawy è un centrocampista. Pato era una punta.
> 
> El Shaarawy è velocità, sacrificio, resistenza e tecnica.
> 
> Pato è velocità, accellerazioni, tecnica e gol.



Io non capisco dove tu possa vedere El Shaarawy un centrocampista.

Boh,pure Shevchenko partita SEMPRE largo così.

Io adoro Pato, ma come potenzialità siamo li eh.


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse Insigne.
> 
> Stephan
> 
> ...



Sheva era una creatura disumana, sheva faceva gol in tutti i modi, se aveva la palla tra i piedi negli ultimi 30 metri i portieri si cagavano sotto.


----------



## DannySa (3 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Fra poco c'é la pausa, speriamo stringa i denti per il derby e poi può riposare. Ma com'é che a sto qua è bastato spostarlo 5-6 metri più a sinistra per farlo diventare così?XD



Va in nazionale..


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Bravo ElSha,continua così.


----------



## DannySa (4 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ha fatto un gol da grande fuoriclasse! Speriamo non sia solo un piccolo momento... Deve continuare così e crescere ancor di più!


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2012)

Sicuramente la condizione fisica lo sta aiutando molto, ma non credo sia un momento estemporaneo. Ha fatto 3 gol nelle ultime 3 partite che non fai solo perchè corri come un leprotto, devi avere tanta qualità per fare certe cose.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse Insigne.
> 
> Stephan
> 
> ...



Se parliamo di potenziale Pato era sopra. Se siamo realisti, Elsha può diventare molto più forte, alla luce del dafault del brasiliano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Ottobre 2012)

è tutto merito della cessione di ibra , cosi elsha puo crescere


----------



## gabuz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> peccato che debba andare a spaccarsi ogni azione dietro perchè abbiamo un centrocampo e una difesa di *****, praticamente questo ragazzo l'ultima mezz ora non gioca perchè è spremuto del grandissimo lavoro che fa avanti e indietro. avessimo una rosa che gli permetterebbe di spendere meno energie.....
> 
> Però questo sacrificio a 19 gli fa bene, capisce che deve sudare e sputare sangue, anzicchè ridere in tribuna e mandare cuoricini a destra e a manca..


http://www.milanworld.net/regolamento-e-comunicazioni/1111-linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti.html

Sono 2. Il prossimo è un richiamo


----------



## Dottorm (4 Ottobre 2012)

Dico solo che ieri questo ragazzino ha riacceso una scintilla. In occasione del gol mi sono sentito, per un attimo, come mi sentivo quando vedevo le prodezze di Kakà.

Poi è tutta questione di testa, nel non montarsela e continuare a impegnarsi con abnegazione, altrimenti fa la fine di Pato.
E soprattutto che la nostra amata società non decida di ricavarci una bella plusvalenza nella migliore delle tradizioni stile Udinese.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (4 Ottobre 2012)

è bello vedere che, nonostante la mediocrità generale della rosa attuale, il milan stia riuscendo comunque a formare un futuro campione per eventuali psg, real o farça di turno!


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

In Italia, nella stessa azione del gol, lo avrebbero atterrato prima di farlo arrivare in area.
Fortuna che in altri campionati non c'è la filosofia del "se sono sicuro che mi salti ti falcio"...

Comunque è proprio forte!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Dico solo che ieri questo ragazzino ha riacceso una scintilla. In occasione del gol mi sono sentito, per un attimo, come mi sentivo quando vedevo le prodezze di Kakà.
> 
> Poi è tutta questione di testa, nel non montarsela e continuare a impegnarsi con abnegazione, altrimenti fa la fine di Pato.
> E soprattutto che la nostra amata società non decida di ricavarci una bella plusvalenza nella migliore delle tradizioni stile Udinese.



Esattamente la stessa cosa per me


----------



## runner (4 Ottobre 2012)

giocatore già determinate!!

mi piace come riesce ad essere all' altezza sempre della situazione........


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2012)

Letto oggi sulla gazzetta, ieri s'è sciroppato 12 km, più di qualsiasi altro giocatore in campo, a Parma penso non abbia corso molto meno. 

Il giocatore più forte in rosa costretto a sgobbare manco fosse Gargano.


----------



## Principe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque avessimo il faraone e Pato....... Ovviamente il Pato sano e il Pato forte...... Assolutamente la coppia più forte del campionato altro che ps osvaldo Totti altro che Cassano milito....... Ci sarebbe cavani pandev ma potenzialmente i nostri sarebbero più forti...... Pato e' l'ultima chiamata facci ricredere


----------



## Jaqen (4 Ottobre 2012)

Che poi, ieri quando ha tirato è stato tipo buttato giù dal difensore in recupero. Buttato per terra. Ma lui ha tirato lo stesso. E' un pelino più cattivo di Pato, ma solo un pelino.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Letto oggi sulla gazzetta, ieri s'è sciroppato 12 km, più di qualsiasi altro giocatore in campo, a Parma penso non abbia corso molto meno.
> 
> Il giocatore più forte in rosa costretto a sgobbare manco fosse Gargano.



Costretto a fare gli straodinari perche c'è maria antonietta


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Letto oggi sulla gazzetta, ieri s'è sciroppato 12 km, più di qualsiasi altro giocatore in campo, a Parma penso non abbia corso molto meno.
> 
> Il giocatore più forte in rosa costretto a sgobbare manco fosse Gargano.



Vabbè dai, Cavani lo fa da una stagione!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Costretto a fare gli straodinari perche c'è maria antonietta



infatti , se solo le altre cariatidi inutili che abbiamo in squadra corressero la metà di quello che corre elsha sarebbe un successo


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Cavani corre moltissimo ed è agilissimo appunto perché non è pompato...spero che non ******* a mille anche El


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, Cavani lo fa da una stagione!



Quello che fa El Sharaway è altra cosa, Hulk ieri s'è trovato più volte 1vs1 contro il faraone che contro antonietta. Cavani fa pressing come lo fanno tanti altri attaccanti, non fa mica il terzino.


----------



## Milangirl (4 Ottobre 2012)

Io so solo che senza il Faraone la stagione l'avremmo iniziata ancora peggio di come abbiamo fatto...e non saremmo neanche a quota 4 punti in Cl


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Cavani corre moltissimo ed è agilissimo appunto perché non è pompato...spero che non ******* a mille anche El



Mi ha censurato pom.pino nel senso di "pompare lui", non nel senso erotico del termine 
Lavoriamo con gli accenti, pòmpino e non pompìno


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ripeto, Kakà e il faraone son due giocatori completamente diversi eh.

Cioè a me questo ricorda più il primo Shevchenko che partita SEMPRE da li.

Di Kakà non ha nulla dai.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, Kakà e il faraone son due giocatori completamente diversi eh.
> 
> Cioè a me questo ricorda più il primo Shevchenko che partita SEMPRE da li.
> 
> Di Kakà non ha nulla dai.



Diciamo che ha una progressione meno esplosiva nel lungo ma più esplosiva nello stretto. Sarebbe un Kak8 "ristretto"


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Ottobre 2012)

Anche perchè poi a Kakà togli la progressione e togli tutto, non a caso è calato incredibilmente.


----------



## Principe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Faraone e Pato sano hai 2 giocatori che ti ammazzano le partite speriamo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Ottobre 2012)

anche a me ricorda il primo sheva......magari dio!!!!


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

A me non ricorda ne il primo Pato, ne il primo Sheva, ne il primo Kakà. E' semplicemente El Shaarawy


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me non ricorda ne il primo Pato, ne il primo Sheva, ne il primo Kakà. E' semplicemente El Shaarawy



giusto


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2012)

a me ricorda un misto tra pato sheva e kaka..ha la velocità di kaka a tratti, l'agilità di pato quando entra in area e anche la freddezza di sheva sottoporta, almeno questa la sta dimostrando adesso e in più ha anche lo spirito di sacrificio, viene pure a fare il terzino, speriamo continui cosi, lo vorrei un po più continuo in attacco, spesso fa belle giocate ma poi tipo per mezz'ora non si vede più, è la che deve fare il salto di qualità


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me ricorda un misto tra pato sheva e kaka..ha la velocità di kaka a tratti, l'agilità di pato quando entra in area e anche la freddezza di sheva sottoporta, almeno questa la sta dimostrando adesso e in più ha anche lo spirito di sacrificio, viene pure a fare il terzino, speriamo continui cosi, lo vorrei un po più continuo in attacco, spesso fa belle giocate ma poi tipo per mezz'ora non si vede più, è la che deve fare il salto di qualità



Ma El Shaarawy non ha assolutamente freddezza sotto porta, non ha la freddezza di un attaccante. Il fatto che nelle ultime partite gli stiano andando tutte bene non vuol dire ce l'abbia, come non era una pippa che non segna neanche dopo morto prima. 

El Shaarawy non è una punta, ecco perchè secondo me non si può paragonare ne a Pato ne a Sheva. 

Piuttosto con Kakà qualche paragone lo si può anche fare, anche se parliamo di due calciatori con una fisicità totalmente differente. Diciamo che li si può paragonare perchè entrambi sono centrocampisti offensivi, anche se uno è esterno e l'altro centrale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma El Shaarawy non ha assolutamente freddezza sotto porta, non ha la freddezza di un attaccante. Il fatto che nelle ultime partite gli stiano andando tutte bene non vuol dire ce l'abbia, come non era una pippa che non segna neanche dopo morto prima.
> 
> El Shaarawy non è una punta, ecco perchè secondo me non si può paragonare ne a Pato ne a Sheva.
> 
> Piuttosto con Kakà qualche paragone lo si può anche fare, anche se parliamo di due calciatori con una fisicità totalmente differente. Diciamo che li si può paragonare perchè entrambi sono centrocampisti offensivi, anche se uno è esterno e l'altro centrale.



ma io infatti ho detto che un misto non è un trequartista come kaka ma neanche una punta come lo sono pato e sheva


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Piuttosto è molto simile al primo Robinho, se si vuole cercare un esempio. In fase offensiva parlo, perchè in fase difensiva c'ha uno spirito di sacrificio che a me ricorda il miglior Eto'o.


----------



## 2515 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ha una progressione che ricorda Kakà, ma il paragone sfuma nel momento in cui vedi quante volte tocca la palla, Kakà toccava la palla una volta ogni metro che faceva, per questo era impossibile fermarlo, cambiava direzione quando voleva senza calare mai la corsa.
Ricorda Pato per la velocità, ma Pato era più veloce e sotto porta era un assassino, in più aveva un'esplosività maggiore il brasiliano.
Di Sheva la capacità di angolare il tiro, ma la potenza di Sheva e il suo fisico erano tutta un'altra roba, sfuma anche qua.

Elsha è elsha, non ci sono paragoni adatti. Pato a 17 anni aveva sicuramente di più di quanto lui abbia adesso, era anche lui un esterno, a parte la testa dove erano uguali (a pato non è stato risparmiato nulla, interviste a gogò, incoronazioni dell'allenatore subito ogni volta che se ne parlava, contratto milionario, pompaggio fisico inutile).

El Shaarawy viene sempre idolatrato da Galliani come accadeva a Pato, ma per il resto è stato ben protetto.
Interviste quasi a 0 l'anno scorso, interviste brevi quest'anno post-partita, Allegri che lo tiene coi piedi per terra e l'anno scorso poche volte lo ha fatto giocare titolare, facendogli capire che doveva sudarsela la maglia, una famiglia che lo segue costantemente, poi memori di pato lo hanno perfezionato fisicamente, meno sottile ma con una massa che ha compensato e non gli ha fatto perdere niente in velocità e accelerazione.

Diciamo che se non abbiamo stuprato calcisticamente El SHaarawy è grazie a Pato che fa da esempio totalmente negativo.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Concordo con te 2515 sulla lettura dei giocatori, tranne che su un particolare di Pato. Pato non è che ha perso velocità, lo si è visto anche negli ultimi due anni che quando ha il coraggio mentale di accellerare la velocità non l'ha persa per nulla, vedesi il gol contro il Barca o in qualche altra occasione. 

Piuttosto se Pato non accellera più è perchè ha paura di rifarsi male. Che poi sia stato rovinato ok, i motivi sono piuttosto sconosciuti.


----------



## 2515 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo con te 2515 sulla lettura dei giocatori, tranne che su un particolare di Pato. Pato non è che ha perso velocità, lo si è visto anche negli ultimi due anni che quando ha il coraggio mentale di accellerare la velocità non l'ha persa per nulla, vedesi il gol contro il Barca o in qualche altra occasione.
> 
> Piuttosto se Pato non accellera più è perchè ha paura di rifarsi male. Che poi sia stato rovinato ok, i motivi sono piuttosto sconosciuti.



Giusto, Pato ha perso Agilità, non velocità in sé. Il fatto è che prima quando accelerava lo faceva con molta più facilità e naturalezza, partiva e non lo vedevi gà più, ora gli ci vogliono 2-3 secondi per ingranare, persino Zanetti nell'ultimo derby giocato lo ha superato nello scatto iniziale e gli ha fregato il pallone!!


----------



## Jaqen (6 Ottobre 2012)

Per ora è merito delle bastonate di Allegri. E pare che ElSha l'abbia capito. Umile fuori, presuntuoso e arrogante in campo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

A me sembra di vedere 3-4 Elsha in campo.E' dappertutto,ci manca solo che faccia il portiere!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo continui così senza montarsi la testa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2012)

*Milan, Shevchenko: "El Shaarawy mi somiglia molto"*

"Non voglio esagerare coi paragoni, ma il 'Faraone' ha qualcosa che ricorda me stesso"

Andriy Shevchenko, raggiunto dalla 'Gazzetta dello Sport', ha speso belle parole per il fenomeno rossonero del momento, Stephan El Shaarawy: "E' veloce e tecnico - dice l'ex attaccante del Milan -. Sa anche fare gol e mantenere lucidità e freschezza nei momenti importanti". Sul paragone Sheva-El Shaarawy: " Ci andrei piano - dice l'attaccante ucraino -. I paragoni possono essere dannosi e ogni giocatore è diverso. Però il 'Faraone' mi ricorda me stesso, soprattutto per la progressione". 


calciomercato.it


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Se non sbaglio c'è gia' un thread sull'argomento!


----------



## peppe75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

io non so se mi ricordo male ma Kakà fece goal allo stesso modo in Champions...in progressione saltando più avversari...


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

qualcuno può dire ad Allegri che se El Shaarawy continua a correre la maratona di New York ad ogni partita perchè lui vuole che faccia pure il terzino, il difensore, il mediano, il raccatapalle e lo scolapiatti, sto ragazzo a gennaio non ci arriva vivo?


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzesco levarlo.


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2012)

Vabè dai, l'ha tolto perchè era stanco, non aveva più la brillantezza delle ultime partite.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Ottobre 2012)

Non capisco perchè ha giocato il secondo tempo nel ruolo inutile in cui lo metteva ad inizio stagione, vabbè


----------



## peppe75 (8 Ottobre 2012)

è stanco cavolo...e adesso gioca anche in nazionale...siamo messi proprio male!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2012)

Io non l'avrei tolto, anche se era stanco, anche se ormai camminava in campo
Era l'unico che poteva metterla dentro inventandosi qualcuno.

Ora sono terrorizzato al pensiero che finisca in mano a Prandelli per due settimane.


----------



## runner (8 Ottobre 2012)

giocatore favoloso!!


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me la nazionale può fargli solo bene psicologicamente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Ottobre 2012)

Lo avrà capito il fenomeno che sta in panchina che è un esterno d'attacco o deve continuare a tappargli le ali mettendolo seconda punta accanto ad un paracarro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2012)

l'unico giocatore DA MILAN in questa squadra


----------



## Snake (20 Ottobre 2012)

Unico bagliore di luce, altro gol fantastico, altra prestazione di sacrificio, non è l'attacco del Milan, è il Milan adesso. 

Vergognosamente ingnorato per gran parte del secondo tempo, si preferiva andare da twitter e i suo cross a rientrare di m3rda


----------



## DannySa (20 Ottobre 2012)

Che palle che ha 'sto ragazzo, sotto 2-3 a 0 non ha mai mollato, tornava spessissimo a coprire le ****** di Santa Maria Antonietta dell'Addolorata e appena la squadra ha cominciato a crederci un pelo di più ha piazzato un gol stupendo da grande giocatore, lui non ha segnato praticamente tutti i gol del Milan è stato il 95% della squadra per 2 mesetti ormai e non ha neanche 20 anni.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

l'unica luce

se avesse fatto questi gol l'anno scorso..
spero che ne faccia di pesanti per punti pesanti


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2012)

E, durante la partita, quell'incapace continua a spostarlo a destra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Ottobre 2012)

ci servirebbero 11 el shaarawy, sta facendo benissimo dobbiamo costruire il futuro attorno a lui (sempre se un futuro c'è)


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Questo è forte, ma forte per davvero. E la cosa che più mi piace di lui è il carattere, di uno che non molla mai!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo continui così.. L'unico punto fermo ora come ora..


----------



## Pedrosa (21 Ottobre 2012)

le parole ormai sono superflue, un grande!


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque bravissimo. Forse se qualcuno lì in panchina deciderà di schierare lui, Pato e Bojan insieme vedremo qualche bella partita. Spero di divertirmi un po', almeno. In una stagione dove sai che finirai 8° e farai figuracce in giro per l'Europa speri almeno che ci scappi qualche giocata in attacco con questi tre ragazzi di talento.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2012)

E' il Milan. 

Mister antenna si starà gia rimboccando le maniche per fareee soldiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2012)

Un ragazzo in evidente e costante crescita. Una delle poche note positive.


----------



## 4312 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Al momento predica nel deserto, ringraziamo lui se abbiamo qualche punto in classifica.


----------



## 2515 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non so se ci rendiamo conto.. 3 punti su 4 di champions ce li abbiamo grazie a lui, in campionato abbiamo 4 punti su 7 grazie a lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2012)

l'unico che ci fa un po' divertire


----------



## Jaqen (21 Ottobre 2012)

L'unico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2012)

Unica luce in una squadra di pippe clamorose


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2012)

Plusvalenza in arrivo per coprire la mancanza di introiti della Champions


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sta ripagando le attese, sinceramente ad inizio stagione non mi aspettavo che riuscisse ad ergersi dalla mediocrità.

C'è solo da sperare che non vengano idee malsane all'antennaro


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Ottobre 2012)

Diventerei ripetitivo su di lui, che forte.


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2012)

mi auguro che possa diventare una bandiera!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Ottobre 2012)

Se c'è pure continuità..

L'unica cosa che gli manca è... La squadra intorno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Se c'è pure continuità..
> 
> L'unica cosa che gli manca è... La squadra intorno



concordo


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Ottobre 2012)

sono le sue le uniche occasioni oggi...


----------



## BB7 (24 Ottobre 2012)

l'unico buono che abbiamo in squadra...


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi non mi è piaciuto tantissimo, però gira e rigira è l'unico pericoloso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ha una sola pecca: gioca nel Milan.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2012)

Predica veramente nel deserto. E' un talento che deve crescere, ma attorno ha amebe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2012)

la cosa che più mi sorprende è che si sta prendendo anche la responsabilità di trascinare la squadra a 20 anni.... tanto di cappello... se pato avesse solo il 30% del carattere di elsha sarebbe una coppia mostruosa


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la cosa che più mi sorprende è che si sta prendendo anche la responsabilità di trascinare la squadra a 20 anni.... tanto di cappello...



un grande davvero....speriamo che barbarella non ci faccia un pensierino con gli attributi che sta facendo vedere...


----------



## Barragan (27 Ottobre 2012)

Auguri Stephan!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2012)

oggi 20 anni del faraone  una bella vittoria sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2012)

Auguri Stephan


----------



## Butcher (27 Ottobre 2012)

Fatti un bel regalino dai Stephan! Un paio di gol non sarebbero male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2012)

auguri Elsha!


----------



## Francy (27 Ottobre 2012)

Auguri Stephan. Stasera facciamoci un bel regalo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Ottobre 2012)

Immenso! Semplicemente immenso!


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2012)

Grande partita.


----------



## Alex (27 Ottobre 2012)

veramente ottimo, speriamo continui così la sua crescita


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2012)

i terzini fanno càgàrè, e allora lo va a fare lui

gli attaccanti fanno càgàré, e allora fa tutto lui

il centrocampo non recupera palloni e non da un minimo di spinta, e allora ci va lui

beh che dire... speriamo continui così


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Ottobre 2012)

Boh partita perfetta oggi, un leone!


----------



## alexandre (27 Ottobre 2012)

speriamo continui così ma che anche gli altri si diano una svegliata e si mettano a correre, questo arriva a dicembre finito come una calzetta


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Ottobre 2012)

11 el sharaawy. Anche solo per la grinta e la voglia che ci mette.


----------



## Nivre (27 Ottobre 2012)

In questo branco di mediocri e senza palle, è l'unico che ci mette veramente il cuore per questa maglia.

Grande Faraone


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Ottobre 2012)

E poi si schifano i giocatori magari non eccelsi tecnicamente, ma che danno l'anima. Avercene.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> E poi si schifano i giocatori magari non eccelsi tecnicamente, ma che danno l'anima. Avercene.



paloschi ? 
credo riuscirebbe a rendersi più utile di pazzini ad esempio in questo momento. 

cmq el sha va tutelato, non è possibile che debba fare tutto lui, rischiamo di farlo infortunare. 
gli altri devono darsi una svegliata.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2012)

Partita fantastica. era dappertutto.
Può migliorare ancora negli ultimi metri (tiro, dialogare col compagno...).
avanti così ragazzo!


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> paloschi ?
> credo riuscirebbe a rendersi più utile di pazzini ad esempio in questo momento.
> 
> cmq el sha va tutelato, non è possibile che debba fare tutto lui, rischiamo di farlo infortunare.
> gli altri devono darsi una svegliata.



Esatto brava. Avercene di paloschi, ora. Uno che entra e corre per tutto il campo indiavolato, per la maglia, per i tifosi. Per il Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2012)

bel regalo di compleanno


----------



## yelle (27 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> i terzini fanno càgàrè, e allora lo va a fare lui
> 
> gli attaccanti fanno càgàré, e allora fa tutto lui
> 
> ...


sì, così muore prima di gennaio, e a noi resta la certezza della serie b...


----------



## peppe75 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Buon compleanno Faraone!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (27 Ottobre 2012)

Dovrebbe prendere lo stipendio di tutti i suoi compagni di squadra. Si aspettava il salto di qualità che c'è stato, bene così. Mi ha fatto ricredere.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Corre troppo. Ho paura.


----------



## yelle (27 Ottobre 2012)

e pensare che a ogni partita giochiamo con lui affiancato a 10 pippe a caso.
Se solo avesse una buona squadra intorno...


----------



## vota DC (27 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi aspettavo più di un assist questo giro....invece ha fatto gol.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Auguri Stephan!
La strada è quella giusta,continua così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Corre troppo. Ho paura.


E gli juventini che dovrebbero fare ?


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Ottobre 2012)

Campionissimo. Oramai tutti gli aggettivi su di lui sono sprecati.

E' un predestinato, e son fiero di essere sempre stato dalla sua parte.


----------



## tequilad (28 Ottobre 2012)

Che giocatore!


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2012)

Sta veramente avendo una crescita verticale. Che sia perchè è stato caricato di responsabilità?
Se così fosse, si vede tutta la differenza psicologica fra lui e Pato.


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Fino alle prime 2-3 giornate di campionato si è preso una valanga di insulti perchè era considerato un mediocre. Adesso è pronto per il pallone d'oro?


----------



## CrisRs (28 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sta veramente avendo una crescita verticale. Che sia perchè è stato caricato di responsabilità?
> Se così fosse, si vede tutta la differenza psicologica fra lui e Pato.



bhè la differenza psicologica c'è...ma non perchè elsha è migliore...vorrei vedere se eslha subisse 14 infortuni in 2 anni, e stesse fuori 8 mesi...secondo voi starebbe bene psicologicamente??? non credo...comunque se pato ritrova fiducia in se stesso, e elsha rimane su questi livelli avremmo un attacco da ***** a 2 mani!!!


----------



## Francy (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto che la Gazzetta gli ha dato 8 in pagella. Io ho visto solo l'ultima mezzora della partita. Mi descrivereste come ha giocato?
Ieri ho iniziato ad avere un pò paura. Ha finito la partita con i crampi, se non gli togliamo qualche responsabilità difensiva la benzina finirà ben presto.

Per adesso godiamocelo, finalmente è sbocciato. Ha solo 20 anni, i margini di miglioramento sono incredibili.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Fino alle prime 2-3 giornate di campionato si è preso una valanga di insulti perchè era considerato un mediocre. Adesso è pronto per il pallone d'oro?


Ora è pronto per il Barca!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

che era bravo lo sapevo ma questa stagione e cresciuto tantissimo, grande faraone :mki:


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E gli juventini che dovrebbero fare ?



Ma Stephan vale molto di più di Giaccherini e Pepe. In questo momento é il patrimonio del Milan. Se fa quel lavoro in qualche partita va più che bene, ma che ogni maledetta partita deve farsi farsi 15 km no. Lui é un attaccante, non gli si chiede di fare quel lavoro. Quello che mi stupisce é che non perde neanche lucidità negli ultimi 20 metri.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ho visto che la Gazzetta gli ha dato 8 in pagella. Io ho visto solo l'ultima mezzora della partita. Mi descrivereste come ha giocato?
> Ieri ho iniziato ad avere un pò paura. Ha finito la partita con i crampi, se non gli togliamo qualche responsabilità difensiva la benzina finirà ben presto.
> 
> Per adesso godiamocelo, finalmente è sbocciato. Ha solo 20 anni, i margini di miglioramento sono incredibili.



Nel primo tempo è l'unico che ha provato a combinare qualcosa davanti. Prendendo palla a centrocampo e partendo in solitaria. A dire il vero comunque il primo tempo, secondo me, era da 6. Nel secondo tempo è stato formidabile, non solo per il gol e per quanto fatto in attacco ma perché ha fatto interventi decisivi a centrocampo e in difesa. Ha dimostrato di saper trascinare la squadra e in questo momento abbiamo bisogno di gente così (un altro è Yepes).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora è pronto per il Barca!



Se ci gioca Sanchez


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non è nemmeno alla metà del suo percorso di crescita. Può migliorare ancora tantissimo.


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Ottobre 2012)

Prendersi tante responsabilità in una squadra come il milan a 20 anni non è da tutti
Davvero un grandissimo giocatore!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2012)

altro bel gol...per adesso è ancora capocannoniere della Serie A


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera maluccio nel complesso, ma segna sempre. Enorme.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2012)

Senza EL saremmo sì e no a 3 punti


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2012)

Teniamoci stretto questo ragazzo di grande talento, una delle poche felicità di quest'annata.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Ottobre 2012)

è sulla buona strada per diventare il nostro Kakà....speriamo soprattutto in Champions..


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2012)

Piu gol piu appeal piu soldi per pareggiare il bilancio l'anno prossimo, si quel bilancio!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2012)

Se non ci fosse lui...


----------



## Jaqen (30 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile. Sia per il gol, sia per il gol sbagliato. Senza questo avremmo solo i 3 punti di Bologna.


----------



## DannySa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> altro bel gol...per adesso è ancora capocannoniere della Serie A



No lo è in solitudine, senza rigori tra l'altro.
Talento incredibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> No lo è in solitudine, senza rigori tra l'altro.
> Talento incredibile.



si sta facendo delle cose incredibili, tutti gol inventati (tranne quello contro il genoa)
però non può rimanere su questi livelli per tutto l'anno...non è ancora roba per lui il titolo di Capocannoniere, quello lo vincerà sicuramente Cavani


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2012)

Segna anche quando non tocca palla. Grande grande grande.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2012)

Quando uno segna anche nelle partite dove gioca male...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Bravo El, ci ha evitato una nuova sconfitta.


----------



## DannySa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si sta facendo delle cose incredibili, tutti gol inventati (tranne quello contro il genoa)
> però non può rimanere su questi livelli per tutto l'anno...non è ancora roba per lui il titolo di Capocannoniere, quello lo vincerà sicuramente Cavani



Ma sicuramente, certo se tirasse anche i rigori e ci dessero quelli plateali magari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2012)

L'unica speranza.
Non ci fosse stato lui sarebbe stata B certissima, con lui, forse, ci salviamo.

ps lo amo.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (30 Ottobre 2012)

voglio una statua a milanello per colui che ci salverà letteralmente nell'annata 2012-2013


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2012)

non ho piu aggettivi immenso mamma mia già a 7 reti o.o


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera era mezzo influenzato, tra l'altro.


----------



## vota DC (30 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si sta facendo delle cose incredibili, tutti gol inventati (tranne quello contro il genoa)
> però non può rimanere su questi livelli per tutto l'anno...non è ancora roba per lui il titolo di Capocannoniere, quello lo vincerà sicuramente Cavani



O El Shaarawy o Pato: Cavani ha fatto bene ora, quindi per lui vale il discorso di El Shaarawy. Ma la stampa dirà che il migliore è Giovinco erede di Del Piero.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Capocannoniere.......


----------



## goldenboy (31 Ottobre 2012)

magnifico, ha tutto, doti tecniche ma soprattutto carattere e umiltà.
Speriamo bene, tra 1 o 2 anni ci sarà anche ...Mastour e ci divertiremo ancora di piu'.
Saluti rossoneri a tutti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2012)

goldenboy ha scritto:


> magnifico, ha tutto, doti tecniche ma soprattutto carattere e umiltà.
> Speriamo bene, tra 1 o 2 anni ci sarà anche ...Mastour e *ci divertiremo ancora di piu'*.
> Saluti rossoneri a tutti.


Perché, adesso ti stai divertendo ?


----------



## DexMorgan (31 Ottobre 2012)

Che giocatore.

Ed è capocannoniere, a soli 20 anni


----------



## tequilad (31 Ottobre 2012)

Veramente strepitoso.


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2012)

goldenboy ha scritto:


> magnifico, ha tutto, doti tecniche ma soprattutto carattere e umiltà.
> Speriamo bene, tra 1 o 2 anni ci sarà anche ...Mastour e ci divertiremo ancora di piu'.
> Saluti rossoneri a tutti.



se si continua cosi... tra 2 o 3 anni ci sara mastour ma difficilmente ci sara ancora il faraone.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2012)

Si infatti 2-3 anni? Secondo me gia a maggio si incomincia a trattare per la sua cessione...Ricordatevi che no champions no money no praaareggio del bilancio...se arriva qualcuno con 40 mil lo danno in 2 secondi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si infatti 2-3 anni? Secondo me gia a maggio si incomincia a trattare per la sua cessione...Ricordatevi che no champions no money no praaareggio del bilancio...se arriva qualcuno con 40 mil lo danno in 2 secondi


Ma anche 20, con 20 milioni glielo impacchettano.


----------



## Tobi (31 Ottobre 2012)

ma sbaglio o è il capocannoniere del campionato fino ad ora?


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o è il capocannoniere del campionato fino ad ora?



lo è, ma finchè il milan sta in quella posizione è tutto quasi inutile...


----------



## runner (1 Novembre 2012)

mi ricorda mi ricorda......non lo dico se no pensate che esagero!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Novembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> mi ricorda mi ricorda......non lo dico se no pensate che esagero!!


adesso devi dirlo


----------



## runner (1 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> adesso devi dirlo



mi ricorda per dove gioca, per come calcia e per quello che dice un po' il buon Rivera!!

ok ho esagerato e me ne rendo conto, ma di sicuro un po' lo ricorda.....


----------



## hiei87 (1 Novembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> mi ricorda per dove gioca, per come calcia e per quello che dice un po' il buon Rivera!!
> 
> ok ho esagerato e me ne rendo conto, ma di sicuro un po' lo ricorda.....


Secondo me non si assomigliano molto, anche se chiaramente non ho visto giocare dal vivo Rivera, quindi non posso giudicare molto bene...
Da quanto ho visto però mi pare che l'ex capitano fosse maggiormente statico, più regista e partisse da posizione più centrale e forse un pelino più arretrata di El Sharaawi...diciamo che ai giorni nostri Rivera sarebbe un po' una via di mezzo tra Pirlo e il Totti del pre-Spalletti, ovvero quando giocava da trequartista...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

Giocatore illegale. Al di là dei gol che segna, questo fa tutto ha uno spirito di sacrificio immenso. E' il classe 92 piu forte in europa, e a giugno diremo ciao ciao


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Lo regalera' al suoi friends leotardo e perez a 10 milioni


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo regalera' al suoi friends leotardo e perez a 10 milioni



Con i prezzi folli, il suo valore dovrebbe essere over 45-50 (pastore venduto 40 eh)

Ma conoscendo l'antennaro, avrà bisogno di pareggiare il bilancio e lo darà per 2 centesimi


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

Talento pazzesco. Spirito di sacrificio innato già a 20 anni. Per ruolo e caratteristiche può esser davvero l'erede di Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2012)

Veramente devastante,e' la sua consacrazione, e a mio avviso ha ancora margini di miglioramento pazzeschi


----------



## Nivre (3 Novembre 2012)

Il nostro _top player_. 

El Faraone


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Novembre 2012)

Wayne, my Wayne


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2012)

oggi se non sbaglio ha fatto anche 2 assist, poi un passaggio di 40 metri a Boateng, più tutte le volte che torna dietro a difendere...bravo Elsha continua così


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Novembre 2012)

Clamoroso


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2012)

Non doveva far segnare il paracarro


----------



## tequilad (3 Novembre 2012)

È qui c'era pazzescamente chi lo criticava...ma questo era palesemente un fenomeno


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

Togliete la maglia numero 7 di sheva a quello scempio di robinho e datela a questo fenomeno! Oppure quello pseudo 10 che abbiamo in rosa


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> È qui c'era pazzescamente chi lo criticava...ma questo era palesemente un fenomeno



Già, a volte i giudizi sono sempre troppo affrettati. Ad inizio stagione ha fatto qualche brutta partita perchè veniva schierato, bloccato, ala destra. 

Questo partendo largo a sinistra, libero di fare ciò che il talento gli dice di fare è devastante, nonostante debbe ancora crescere tanto.


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oggi se non sbaglio ha fatto anche 2 assist, poi un passaggio di 40 metri a Boateng, più tutte le volte che torna dietro a difendere...bravo Elsha continua così



L'assist che conta è quello finale...gli altri li ha fatti bene ma sono andati sprecati.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Già, a volte i giudizi sono sempre troppo affrettati. Ad inizio stagione ha fatto qualche brutta partita perchè veniva schierato, bloccato, ala destra.
> 
> Questo partendo largo a sinistra, libero di fare ciò che il talento gli dice di fare è devastante, nonostante debbe ancora crescere tanto.


Ma oltre al ruolo soffriva perché è normale,alla sua età,sbagliare qualche partita e non avere la continuità di un campione affermato.
Sono sicuro che altri periodi bui per lui arriveranno ma bisogna aver pazienza.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma oltre al ruolo soffriva perché è normale,alla sua età,sbagliare qualche partita e non avere la continuità di un campione affermato.
> Sono sicuro che altri periodi bui per lui arriveranno ma bisogna aver pazienza.



Certo, avrà ancora periodi storti, magari già a breve. Ed è li che servirà equilibrio nel giudicarlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Grandissimo giocatore,in prospettiva nettamente il migliore della serie A.Sa far tutto,ha smarcato un paio di volte il Topastro di tacco,fa assist e lanci di 40 metri.Come abbiamo fatto a trovarlo non lo so,data la nostra incapacita'.Un miracolo!


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2012)

Nessun miracolo, El Sharaway sono 4 anni che se ne parla come un fenomeno, non a caso ridendo e scherzando l'hai pagato una quindicina di milioni (forse anche più...)


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Grande. Sinceramente pensavo che 8 gol, al massimo, potesse segnarli in tutto il campionato. Invece ha bruciato le tappe.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Novembre 2012)

Mi sembra di rivedere Sheva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

Questo ragazzo mi fa venire il nodo alla gola.


----------



## jaws (4 Novembre 2012)

Mi sbilancio, porterà l'Italia molto in alto nel mondiale 2014


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Novembre 2012)

Siamo passati da "Borini ed Insigne sono di una categoria superiore a lui" a "più forte giocatore dela Serie A, può farci vincere il mondiale"
CALMA


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Nessun miracolo, El Sharaway sono 4 anni che se ne parla come un fenomeno, non a caso ridendo e scherzando l'hai pagato una quindicina di milioni (forse anche più...)



e chissà quanti ne vale adesso..


----------



## sheva90 (4 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia... mi sto innamorando calcisticamente di Stephan.

Però devono essere bravi a non sovracaricarlo troppo di responsabiltà dato che ha solo vent'anni.


----------



## Graxx (4 Novembre 2012)

una partita non da elsha...poi in pochi minuti un gol alla pippo e un assist...ottimo direi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Novembre 2012)

L'assist è di un'intelligenza calcistica da fenomeno


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

adesso deve essere bravo a tenere i piedi per terra altrimenti saranno cavoli, deve continuare a giocare e essere umile come sta facendo fino ad ora


----------



## Francy (4 Novembre 2012)

Veramente un periodo incredibile. Ieri dal secondo tempo in poi non l'ha fatta vedere a nessuno. Prima soffriva palesemente i raddoppi che subiva col 5-3-2 del Chievo. Lui e Bojan parlano la stessa lingua. è bastato affiancargli uno che sapesse che vuol dire giocare a calcio e ha sfoderato un tempo folle per un 20enne.

Meno male che doveva allacciare gli scarpini a Insigne, a Destro e a Verratti.

Comunque ora piedi per terra e lavoro continuo per migliorare ancora.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2012)

Ma il lancio per Boateng ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma il lancio per Boateng ?



degno del pirlo dei tempi buoni


----------



## peppe75 (4 Novembre 2012)

è il nostro Kakà....


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Novembre 2012)

Preferisco che diventi il nostro Sheva, anche perchè come caratteristiche è molto più vicino all'Ucraino.

Comunque sia, pensavo fosse Insigne.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da "Borini ed Insigne sono di una categoria superiore a lui" a "più forte giocatore dela Serie A, può farci vincere il mondiale"
> CALMA



vero, ma è impressionante la sua esplosione. 
fino a 1-2 mesi fa era ancora lontanissimo da questi livelli, poi non so, da quando è stato via con l'under 21 e ha cominciato a segnare lì sembra essersi sbloccato, sprizza talento da tutti i pori. 

speriamo mantenga un certo livello di costanza e non lo rovinino perchè non voglio che faccia la fine di pato.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vero, ma è impressionante la sua esplosione.
> fino a 1-2 mesi fa era ancora lontanissimo da questi livelli, poi non so, *da quando è stato via con l'under 21* e ha cominciato a segnare lì sembra essersi sbloccato, sprizza talento da tutti i pori.
> 
> speriamo mantenga un certo livello di costanza e non lo rovinino perchè non voglio che faccia la fine di pato.



tutto parte dal fatto che da quando è andato in under 21 ha cominciato a giocare nel suo ruolo, esterno d'attacco a sinistra. Le prove offerte in quel ruolo in nazionale l'hanno fatto spostare dove ama, a parte quei 20 (disastrosi) primi minuti di Parma. 

ma è una cosa che si sapeva già PRIMA, dove il ragazzo rendesse forte. E' il nostro allenatore che deve sempre fare le cose a pippo di cane. 

cioè parliamo di un allenatore che considera emanuelson un trequartista, che schiera 4 o 5 mediani, che perde lo scudo nel super anno di Ibra, che schiera pato a fare il palo della luce, che mette Elsha ala destra e chi più ne ha ne metta.


----------



## Prinz (5 Novembre 2012)

fenomeno


----------



## bmb (5 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> tutto parte dal fatto che da quando è andato in under 21 ha cominciato a giocare nel suo ruolo, esterno d'attacco a sinistra. Le prove offerte in quel ruolo in nazionale l'hanno fatto spostare dove ama, a parte quei 20 (disastrosi) primi minuti di Parma.
> 
> ma è una cosa che si sapeva già PRIMA, dove il ragazzo rendesse forte. E' il nostro allenatore che deve sempre fare le cose a pippo di cane.
> 
> cioè parliamo di un allenatore che considera emanuelson un trequartista, che schiera 4 o 5 mediani, che perde lo scudo nel super anno di Ibra, che schiera pato a fare il palo della luce, che mette Elsha ala destra e chi più ne ha ne metta.



E ancora parlo con gente (nel mondo reale, non qua sul forum) che afferma: "eh ma Allegri cosa vuoi che faccia con questa rosa?". Beh, intanto potrebbe incominciare a trovare due centrali di difesa titolari, a mettere i giocatori al proprio posto e non a cambiare 10 moduli in 10 partite. Poi vediamo.


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2012)

E' passato da un estremo all'altro, dal non scansarsi dal 4-3-1-2 con cocciutaggine al cambiare ogni partita modulo. Pazzesco.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da "Borini ed Insigne sono di una categoria superiore a lui" a "più forte giocatore dela Serie A, può farci vincere il mondiale"
> CALMA



Chi ne sa di pallone, anche solo un minimo, su di lui ha sempre mantenuto lo stesso tipo di pensiero.

E' un campione, con colpi anche da fenomeno, e ha 20 anni.

Per me potrebbe anche fare 1 o 2 anni ancora in sordina, ciò non cambia il fatto che ha una tecnica e una personalità da vendere.


----------



## tequilad (5 Novembre 2012)

Ripeto, vedendolo giocare dal vivo già quando aveva 16 anni si capiva che era di un altro livello


----------



## The P (5 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> cioè parliamo di un allenatore che considera emanuelson un trequartista, che schiera 4 o 5 mediani, che perde lo scudo nel super anno di Ibra, che schiera pato a fare il palo della luce, che mette Elsha ala destra e chi più ne ha ne metta.



dal tono sembra quasi che tu voglia esagerare, e invece la cosa triste è che la lista potrebbe essere più lunga 

Hai sottolineato comunque un passaggio che nessuno ha mai accennato: la miglior stagione di Ibra


----------



## Frikez (5 Novembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> E ancora parlo con gente (nel mondo reale, non qua sul forum) che afferma: "eh ma Allegri cosa vuoi che faccia con questa rosa?". Beh, intanto potrebbe incominciare a trovare due centrali di difesa titolari, a mettere i giocatori al proprio posto e non a cambiare 10 moduli in 10 partite. Poi vediamo.



Io spero che adesso si continui con sto modulo e cambiando il meno possibile negli interpreti, cioè siamo a novembre mica a settembre e abbiamo lasciato per strada diversi punti..tra l'altro ora arriva un ciclo terribile con Fiorentina, Napoli, Juve e Catania quindi c'è poco da sperimentare.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> dal tono sembra quasi che tu voglia esagerare, e invece la cosa triste è che la lista potrebbe essere più lunga
> 
> Hai sottolineato comunque un passaggio che nessuno ha mai accennato: la miglior stagione di Ibra




credimi che è stato già sottolineato parecchie volte.....condivido in pieno,era da esonerare solo per questo,nessuno perde uno scudo con ibra in squadra da un decennio...perderlo con lui in stato di grazia è stato semplicemente osceno


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2012)

Rinnovo inutile, poi frignano per il FPF


----------



## Francy (6 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Rinnovo inutile, poi frignano per il FPF



Più che d'accordo, hai un contratto di 900mila euro all'anno per 5 anni, aspetta che almeno faccia una stagione intera a livello medio-alto per portarlo su. Anche se, in realtà, si parla di 1,2 mln e ci potrebbe stare. Poi però bisognerebbe che il giocatore si impegnasse a non chiedere ritocchi all'ingaggio per almeno 2-3 anni. Utopia, ma dovremmo iniziare a usare questa strategia per i giovani.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2012)

E' umano pure lui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2012)

oggi era un po' stanco...ci sta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2012)

Stava giocando ogni 3 giorni per 90 minuti da quanto? Un mese? Penso di sì, avrebbe dovuto riposare ed entrare nel secondo tempo per me


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2012)

Onestamente avrei tolto Emanuela.Quest ultimo stava giocando meglio,ma visto il periodo di forma di Elsha avrei rischiato sta mossa.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Oggi non bene, ma gliela si perdona


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Novembre 2012)

Un pò sottotono però ci sta.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Novembre 2012)

Non gli muovo nessuna critica, perché non le merita, però vi prego di non tirare fuori la stanchezza per un 20enne a novembre.


----------



## peppe75 (6 Novembre 2012)

Sta portando da solo a 20 anni avanti la carretta...è normale una partita sottotono...poi si è anche infortunato


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2012)

Una serata poco brillante ci può stare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2012)

iera sera sottotono ma capita nonstante sia un 92 giocare ogni 3 giorni non e semplice figuriamoci lui che si fa attacco difesa sempre


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2012)

Il giovane Stephan El Shaarawy parla alla vigilia dell'amichevole tra Italia e Francia. L'attaccante non vede l'ora di mettersi in mostra e di sfruttare al meglio l'occasione concessagli dal CT Prandelli: “Sono a completa disposizione del mister, con il Milan ho imparato ad alternare entrambe le fasi e spero di far bene con Balotelli. Prandelli mi ha dato tutte le indicazioni, ora devo dimostrare le mie qualità”, dice ai microfoni di Sky Sport.
Sul momento del Milan, che avanza tra alti e bassi in una stagione complessa: “Cerchiamo di risalire la classifica, è un momento difficile. La vicinanza di Berlusconi è importante”


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabato sera speriamo ci trascini lui, altrimenti già è grigia, se poi lui non è in serata lo è ancora di più.

Il goal in nazionale però secondo me gli avrà dato ancora più carica.

Dai faraone


----------



## vota DC (15 Novembre 2012)

Non è che avendo segnato in nazionale salta il gol contro il Napoli?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non gli muovo nessuna critica, perché non le merita, però vi prego di non tirare fuori la stanchezza per un 20enne a novembre.



E' giovane ma mica é un cyborg


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Novembre 2012)

Se tiri la carretta per un pò è chiaro che rallenti un attimo e sei stanco. Avrà fatto migliaia di km in questi 2 mesi, un pò di stanchezza è lecita.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

F-e-n-o-m-e-n-o !


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2012)

10 gol in 13 partite.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Novembre 2012)

Vedere El Shaarawi in questo Milan mi riporta alla mente quando nei vecchi PES si iniziava la master league con una squadra di cessi atroci e, appena si comprava un giocatore buono, si giocava solo con lui e segnava solo lui....
Veramente un grande....


----------



## walter 22 (17 Novembre 2012)

Magnifico.


----------



## Snake (17 Novembre 2012)

Sei la cosa più bella che c'è


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Teniamocelo stretto....


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Novembre 2012)

Si conferma il miglior talento italiano.


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2012)

Ho paura di doverlo già salutare a breve...


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Novembre 2012)

Non voglio immaginare dove sarebbe il Milan senza lui. 

Un idolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

sta segnando a raffica.  

e dire che mi sembrava uno che vedesse poco la porta....
incredibile come nonostante sia circondato da tanta mediocrità, riesca a rendere cosi bene. 

se solo fosse supportato da una squadra all'altezza...


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

Fantastico


----------



## Nivre (17 Novembre 2012)

L'erede di Sheva.


----------



## walter 22 (17 Novembre 2012)

Potete cancellare il mio post nella prima pagina perché ogni volta che lo leggo mi viene voglia di martellarmi le p...e.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2012)

Godiamocelo in questi mesi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Novembre 2012)

In una squadra seria avrebbe fatto il doppio dei gol considerando che metà li ha inventati da solo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2012)

tantissima roba

peccato per l'occasione fallita della tripletta ma in quel caso si sarebbe dovuta fare una statua


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Novembre 2012)

vorrei sentire quelli che lo criticavano 1 mese fa...


----------



## Snake (17 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sta segnando a raffica.
> 
> *e dire che mi sembrava uno che vedesse poco la porta*....



Il salto di qualità da questo punto di vista è clamoroso, ad un certo punto l'abbiamo definito un pò tutti Robinho 2.0 per la sua poca freddezza sotto porta.


----------



## Alex (17 Novembre 2012)

grandissimo, nel giro di due mesi ha avuto una trasformazione incredibile.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Novembre 2012)

CLONATELOOOOO!!!!!!!!!mAGNIFICO,,,STRAORDINARIO....INCOMENSURABILE!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2012)

Sicuramente PSG, chelsea, united o qualcun'altro verrà a bussare e dirà " 40 milioni"

Galliano lo venderà in due secondi..sono sicurissimo 

Meglio goderselo valà


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Novembre 2012)

Il più grande talento italiano


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il salto di qualità da questo punto di vista è clamoroso, ad un certo punto l'abbiamo definito un pò tutti Robinho 2.0 per la sua poca freddezza sotto porta.



robinho però è più rifinitore di lui, lui è più veloce e più freddo sottoporta grazie anche al fatto che è cresciuto tantissimo, lui elsha e bojan formerebbero un bellissimo attacco parlano tutti e 3 la stessa lingua calcistica


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Novembre 2012)

grandissimo, l'anno scorso era molto superficiale nelle conclusioni a rete,pian piano sta diventando praticamente letale davanti al portiere


----------



## vota DC (18 Novembre 2012)

Benissimo. L'avevo schierato perché mi faceva il gol essendo stato a secco l'altra volta. Invece ha fatto persino doppietta.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2012)

Incatanatelo a Milanello,altrimenti ad ogni estate saranno dolori de panza!


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Novembre 2012)

Stasera non si è vista bene la differenza ABISSALE tra Insigne ed Elsha?

lol.

Che fenomeno. 

Il primo goal è spettacolare... e se Nocerino l'avesse data prima...


----------



## Graxx (18 Novembre 2012)

che giocatore...il primo gol meraviglioso...il secondo da non sottovalutare...entra in piena corsa e la infila..grande grande grande...xò attenzione a non farlo pompare troppo...il fisico che ha adesso è perfetto...non facciamogli fare la fine del papero...


----------



## Hammer (18 Novembre 2012)

Fenomeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> grandissimo, l'anno scorso era molto superficiale nelle conclusioni a rete,pian piano sta diventando praticamente letale davanti al portiere



Come sempre si riduce tutto a una semplice questione di testa. In questo momento ha l'autostima a mille. E' importantissima la condizione psicologica.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Novembre 2012)

Che si calmi, sennò già dall'anno prossimo non l'avremo più con noi


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Novembre 2012)

non credo proprio che lo venderemo...a nessuna cifra!!ovvio che se arrivano 100 mln lo porto io!!


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non credo proprio che lo venderemo...a nessuna cifra!!ovvio che se arrivano 100 mln lo porto io!!



Non lo vendiamo fino a quando non vuole uno stipendio superiore a 6 milioni oppure abbiamo bisogno di ripianare. Ergo, se Galliani ha imparato a fare scouting e mercato, ce lo godremo ancora a lungo visto che non abbiamo particolari buchi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non credo proprio che lo venderemo...a nessuna cifra!!ovvio che se arrivano 100 mln lo porto io!!



Non ci illudiamo ....se in futuro arrivasse concretamente una buona offerta Galliani lo venderebbe subito.


----------



## CrisRs (18 Novembre 2012)

pensare che se non era per quei bastard di milan lab potevamo avere il miglior attacco del mondo x 10 anni...pato elsha...mamma mia rabbrividisco al solo pensiero del vero papero con questo faraone...peccato...


----------



## Brain84 (18 Novembre 2012)

Come già detto l'anno scorso, è un predestinato..tanto per dire, numeri alla mano, ha segnato più di Ibra l'anno scorso nello stesso periodo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non credo proprio che lo venderemo...a nessuna cifra!!ovvio che se arrivano 100 mln lo porto io!!



Eh sì perchè poi i 100 M vengono investiti per il bene della squadra


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

E' l'unico della rosa che sembra essersi mentalmente staccato dal gruppo. Nel senso che è l'unico della rosa a giocare con la mente totalmente libera e serena. E si vede.


----------



## bmb (18 Novembre 2012)

Non è importante solo in campo, è importante anche per riportare gente allo stadio. Può diventare (e lo sta già facendo) un nuovo idolo. Come Sheva e Ricardino.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' l'unico della rosa che sembra essersi mentalmente staccato dal gruppo. Nel senso che è l'unico della rosa a giocare con la mente totalmente libera e serena. E si vede.



E aggiungo che l'unico giocatore che ha prende la porta. Tra Boateng, Nocerino, Acerbi, Mexes avremo fatto 15 tiri e non ricordo parate di de Sanctis. Anche Montolivo non riusciva a prendere la porta, Bojan prima di segnare deve tirare 10 volte.


----------



## Prinz (18 Novembre 2012)

A un certo punto ho creduto nella tripletta e mi è venuto da pensare a quel Lazio - Milan 4-4 in cui Sheva si manifestò per la prima volta in tutto il suo divino splendore


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Novembre 2012)

L'unica eccellenza del Milan. Meno male che c'è, almeno ho un motivo valido per vedere le partite del Milan.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Un El Shaarawy così di fianco ad Ibra...


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Chi vuole stare su questo forum deve rispettare il regolamento che ha sottoscritto in fase di registrazione. Chi viene qui per provocare dura poco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un El Shaarawy così di fianco ad Ibra...



forse ibra un po lo limitava, lo costringeva più a giocare per lui e a cercare meno la porta ma poi sono opinioni


----------



## Snake (18 Novembre 2012)

Sono andato a vedere per curiosità i *giocatori con non più di 20 anni che sono andati in doppia cifra negli ultimi 5 anni nei principali campionati europei*, ovvero Serie A, Liga, Premier e Bundesliga. Ebbene il faraone si trova in compagnia di soli 9 giocatori e sono:

Pato
Aguero
Mata
Acquafresca
Giuseppe Rossi
Bojan
Schürrle
Thomas Muller
Messi

Se escludiamo l'intruso Acquafresca e Pato che per vari motivi è caduto in disgrazia si trova in buona compagnia, a da aggiungere che a parte Aguero e Pato tutti gli altri si sono fermati a non più di 12-13 gol, *El Shaarawy a nemmeno metà stagione ne ha già segnati 10*.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Grande post, Snake. Bravo


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2012)

se continua cosi si possono fare i paragoni con meazza che a 19 anni ne fece una trentina di gol


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Novembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> forse ibra un po lo limitava, lo costringeva più a giocare per lui e a cercare meno la porta ma poi sono opinioni


Condivido il discorso sulle opinioni.Si diceva che lo stesso Pato era limitato da Ibrahimovic..
Secondo me semplicemente El Sharaawi è esploso questa stagione.


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Beh che El Shaarawy con Ibra non si sarebbe esaltato cosi credo sia abbastanza chiaro. Per il semplice fatto che Ibra accentra su di se tutto il gioco. 

Ma il mondo del calcio è pieno di esempi di ragazzi che sono esplosi dal momento in cui viene venduto il campione davanti a loro, che fa da tappo.


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Condivido Jino. La Juventus ad esempio scelse di vendere a noi Roberto Baggio 28enne per far crescer Del Piero da titolare. Secondo me però l'anno passato El Shaarawy giocava anche fuori ruolo. Almeno per adesso non è una seconda punta (io credevo si potesse adattare velocemente, invece non è stato così). Ibra e El Shaarawy potevano giocare insieme, ad esempio in un 4-2-3-1, o in un 4-3-3 ma è innegabile che, come prima punta, Ibrahimovic non rendesse al meglio, almeno da noi. E, se la squadra avesse avuto ancora Ibra, El Shaarawy difficilmente avrebbe giocato da ala sinistra quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Novembre 2012)

che giocatore ragazzi...stava per fare anche la tripletta


----------



## sheva90 (18 Novembre 2012)

Acquafresca non si può vedere, per il resto tanta roba.


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Condivido Jino. La Juventus ad esempio scelse di vendere a noi Roberto Baggio 28enne per far crescer Del Piero da titolare. Secondo me però l'anno passato El Shaarawy giocava anche fuori ruolo. Almeno per adesso non è una seconda punta (io credevo si potesse adattare velocemente, invece non è stato così). Ibra e El Shaarawy potevano giocare insieme, ad esempio in un 4-2-3-1, o in un 4-3-3 ma è innegabile che, come prima punta, Ibrahimovic non rendesse al meglio, almeno da noi. E, se la squadra avesse avuto ancora Ibra, El Shaarawy difficilmente avrebbe giocato da ala sinistra quest'anno.



Con Ibra non puoi davvero uscire dalle 2 punte. Lo vuoi fare rendere al massimo giochi con il 4-4-2 o il 4-3-1-2. Davvero non riesco a credere che El Shaarawy con Ibrahimovic avrebbe reso a questi livelli, sopratutto realizzativi. Quindi da un lato va bene cosi, la partenza dello svedese è stata in parte ben digerita grazie al faraone.


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con Ibra non puoi davvero uscire dalle 2 punte. Lo vuoi fare rendere al massimo giochi con il 4-4-2 o il 4-3-1-2. Davvero non riesco a credere che El Shaarawy con Ibrahimovic avrebbe reso a questi livelli, sopratutto realizzativi. Quindi da un lato va bene cosi, la partenza dello svedese è stata in parte ben digerita grazie al faraone.



Lo puoi fare, ma in Campionati poco competitivi come la Ligue 1 dove Ibra renderebbe al massimo anche giocando da terzino destro. L'unica sarebbe stato esterno sinistro in un 4-4-2, ma dubito che avrebbe giocato su questi livelli.


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Chiaramente è un guardare il pelo nell'uovo, ma qualcuno lo seguiva nelle giovanili del Genoa? Perchè volevo sapere se ha nel DNA anche "l'ultimo pase", cioè il bel passaggio smarcante, e non riesce a sfruttarlo causa nostre carenze oppure se di begli assist ne sforna pochi di suo...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (18 Novembre 2012)

Ottimo. E' italiano e milanista. Sono due cose da sottolineare in futuro per sperare in una sua permanenza al Milan. Forse, ma solo forse, le straniere faranno fatica a portarselo via..


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Chiaramente è un guardare il pelo nell'uovo, ma qualcuno lo seguiva nelle giovanili del Genoa? Perchè volevo sapere se ha nel DNA anche "l'ultimo pase", cioè il bel passaggio smarcante, e non riesce a sfruttarlo causa nostre carenze oppure se di begli assist ne sforna pochi di suo...



Ai tempi del Genoa non ti so dire, ti posso parlare dei tempi di Padova dove l'ho seguito spesso e volentieri, pure dal vivo. 

Ti dico che l'assist non era affatto nelle sue corde. Lui non era tanto bravo a giocare per la squadra, se non nel chiedere al compagno l'1-2 nel quale era fenomenale già allora.


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Ottimo. E' italiano e milanista. Sono due cose da sottolineare in futuro per sperare in una sua permanenza al Milan. Forse, ma solo forse, le straniere faranno fatica a portarselo via..



Diciamo che sarà più difficile che voglia andar via per soldi o per cercare un successo più facile (a meno che il nostro ridimensionamento continui e peggiori), ma se verrà mandato via come Ibra e Thiago (che sarebbe volentieri rimasto anche senza prospettiva di competitività) credo che ci potremo fare poco. L'ideale sarebbe cercare di costruire un gruppo forte, non foltissimo, di giocatori affiatati. Soprattutto evitare gli aumenti frequenti e a casaccio che ci hanno caratterizzato da qualche anno. Certo, El Shaarawy sta facendo bene, ma ha comunque 5 anni di contratto, cosa gli andiamo a rinnovare ancora? Io sarei d'accordo se davvero andrebbe a prendere 1,2 mln, ma solo se poi promette di non chiedere aumenti e ritocchi almeno per 2-3 stagioni.

L'utopia è anche far capire che, se guadagni 4-5 milioni di euro (ed El Shaarawy arriverà a guadagnarli) stai bene comunque tutta la vita, e cercare di diminuire la "fame" di soldi dei nostri giocatori creando un bel gruppo. Parzialmente il Barça ci è riuscito, con Fabregas che guadagna meno di quanto prendeva all'Arsenal, ed è sicuramente più facile "formando" in casa i giocatori. Certo, poi la competitività aiuta e non poco.

Inciso: non so, e da quel che ho capito forse no, se El Shaarawy è uno ingordo di soldi. Il mio è un discorso generale, non incentrato su El Shaarawy che, magari, è la persona più semplice del mondo. Sia chiaro, intendevo che questa potrebbe essere una strategia da usare per riuscire a ricreare una squadra competitiva senza dover per forza vendere ogni tre anni il miglior giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Ai tempi del Genoa non ti so dire, ti posso parlare dei tempi di Padova dove l'ho seguito spesso e volentieri, pure dal vivo.
> 
> Ti dico che l'assist non era affatto nelle sue corde. Lui non era tanto bravo a giocare per la squadra, se non nel chiedere al compagno l'1-2 nel quale era fenomenale già allora.



Ok ho capito, grazie, almeno so cosa devo aspettarmi eheheh. In questo caso, secondo me, il 4-3-3 stile Barça (nel senso che la punta fa il movimento verso il centrocampo e le ali danno la profondità) è lo schema dove rende meglio.


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Diciamo che sarà più difficile che voglia andar via per soldi o per cercare un successo più facile (a meno che il nostro ridimensionamento continui e peggiori), ma se verrà mandato via come Ibra e Thiago (che sarebbe volentieri rimasto anche senza prospettiva di competitività) credo che ci potremo fare poco. L'ideale sarebbe cercare di costruire un gruppo forte, non foltissimo, di giocatori affiatati. Soprattutto evitare gli aumenti frequenti e a casaccio che ci hanno caratterizzato da qualche anno. Certo, El Shaarawy sta facendo bene, ma ha comunque 5 anni di contratto, cosa gli andiamo a rinnovare ancora? Io sarei d'accordo se davvero andrebbe a prendere 1,2 mln, ma solo se poi promette di non chiedere aumenti e ritocchi almeno per 2-3 stagioni.
> 
> L'utopia è anche far capire che, se guadagni 4-5 milioni di euro (ed El Shaarawy arriverà a guadagnarli) stai bene comunque tutta la vita, e cercare di diminuire la "fame" di soldi dei nostri giocatori creando un bel gruppo. Parzialmente il Barça ci è riuscito, con Fabregas che guadagna meno di quanto prendeva all'Arsenal, ed è sicuramente più facile "formando" in casa i giocatori. Certo, poi la competitività aiuta e non poco.
> 
> ...



Beh se le prestazioni del ragazzo continuano ad esser queste è ovvio che per fine stagione avrà un adeguamento contrattuale. Lui potrà anche esser felice con noi, milanista e tutto quanto ma ognuno vive per guadagnare. 

Poi certo concordo, il ragazzo se la società non lo vende si può anche accontentare di prendere 4-5 mln. Che parliamoci chiaro, in Italia sarà roba per pochi giocatori di qui in avanti.


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh se le prestazioni del ragazzo continuano ad esser queste è ovvio che per fine stagione avrà un adeguamento contrattuale. Lui potrà anche esser felice con noi, milanista e tutto quanto ma ognuno vive per guadagnare.
> 
> Poi certo concordo, il ragazzo se la società non lo vende si può anche accontentare di prendere 4-5 mln. Che parliamoci chiaro, in Italia sarà roba per pochi giocatori di qui in avanti.



Allora, a prescindere da considerazioni moraliste hai ragione. Un adeguamento, visto che prende 900mila euro all'anno, glielo possiamo anche fare. Si parlava, fra l'altro, di 1,2 mln all'anno e quindi di un esborso, per la squadra, al lordo, di 600mila euro all'anno di più. Però, e qui ci deve essere una soicietà in grado di gestire la situazione, bisogna anche far capire che più un giocatore chiede alla società meno questa sarà competitiva. Ormai non abbiamo più risorse infinite, quindi ogni euro risparmiato sarà un euro investito per una squadra più forte. Questo va fatto capire con parole e, chiaramente, fatti (è qui che non so se sapremo gestire la cosa). E bisogna puntare sul gruppo. Crei un gruppo forte e una forte alchimia, ma la cosa più importante, e qui sta la pecca della nostra società negli ultimi anni, è dare stipendi proporzionati al valore dei giocatori. Cioè, se è vero che Traorè prende 1,2 mln è chiaro che un El Shaarawy ti chiede adeguamenti continui. Non bisognerà più fare contratti a caso, altrimenti si creeranno escalation di monte-ingaggi che non potremo gestire se non cedendo i migliori. Non so se mi spiego.

P.S.: Chiaramente, e lo voglio sottolineare, non ce l'ho con El Shaarawy, siamo nel suo topic e cito lui come esempio, se cambiate il suo nome con quello di un qualsiasi altro nostro giocatore l'idea resta la stessa. Parlo di come cercare di costruire una squadra sostenibile. Se si confermerà a certi livelli, fra un paio di anni ritengo giusto fargli guadagnare "tanto" per la Serie A, cerco solo di far capire come, secondo me, si può fare una squadra competitiva con relativamente poche risorse.

Vivi per guadagnare ok, mi trovi d'accordo, ma lasciamo dire che la maggior parte dei calciatori di Serie A credo guadagni in un anno abbastanza per poter vivere tranquillamente una vita intera. (Questo è il moralismo che prende il sopravvento, lo so, giudicalo come tale)


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Ma si sa che i calciatori economicamente sono dei privilegiati, perlomeno quelli ad alto livello. Ma francamente se da qui a fine stagione continua su questa strada come fai a negarli un raddoppio dell'ingaggio? 

E' anche un modo per farlo sentire ripagato, felice nel club, mettere a tacere procuratori, club interessati. E un metterlo nelle condizioni di continuare a rendere al massimo. 

Aimè nel calcio cosi funziona e tutto perchè i contratti in questo mondo funzionano cosi, valgono meno di zero. Non si rispettano più, a differenza di ciò che accadeva fino a 20 anni fa.


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma si sa che i calciatori economicamente sono dei privilegiati, perlomeno quelli ad alto livello. Ma francamente se da qui a fine stagione continua su questa strada come fai a negarli un raddoppio dell'ingaggio?
> 
> E' anche un modo per farlo sentire ripagato, felice nel club, mettere a tacere procuratori, club interessati. E un metterlo nelle condizioni di continuare a rendere al massimo.
> 
> Aimè nel calcio cosi funziona e tutto perchè i contratti in questo mondo funzionano cosi, valgono meno di zero. Non si rispettano più, a differenza di ciò che accadeva fino a 20 anni fa.



Ok, sono d'accordo. Però c'è da fargli capire che, a fargli firmare un contratto quinquennale magari del doppio di adesso il club fa un grosso sforzo, e il club deve chiedere a lui direttamente, e non al procuratore, di non chiedere altri aumenti di stipendio per un pò di tempo. Perchè è vero che l'anno precedente l'aumento se l'è meritato, ma il contratto lo lega a certe cifre per 5 anni. è un atto di fiducia che fa la società nei confronti del ragazzo. Ripeto, a prescindere da quello che succede nel calcio, è questo che una società seria deve fare oggi per sopravvivere senza arabi nè russi nè cinesi. Se il giocatore poi vuole guadagnare più di una certa cifra allora lo si mette per tempo sul mercato cercando di avere il vivaio pieno di giovani promesse o avendo già in mano un degno sostituto.
Credo che molti giocatori capirebbero, e capirebbero anche i procuratori onesti.

Ah dimenticavo, evitare a questo punto come la peste i giocatori che hanno procuratori affamati di soldi come Raiola e Gilmar Veloz sarebbe una via altrettanto interessante.


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Purtroppo dire ad un calciatore di capire il momento della società e non aver pretese economiche mi sembra quasi un'utopia. Forse giocatori con la pancia e portafoglio pieni, con una certa maturità possono venire incontro alla società in questo senso. Penso ad un Ambrosini, che a prescindere dal lato economico da anni firma in bianco con noi. O Del Piero. O Zanetti. Ma questi sono casi ormai rarissimi.

Basti pensare a De Rossi, romano e romanista eppure ha "minacciato" di lasciare il club se non gli fosse stato concesso un ingaggio da big, un ingaggio che all'estero in molte garantivano. 

Ecco perchè non mi faccio fondamentalmente illusioni su El Shaarawy. Ora il Milan ha deciso, giustamente, di mettere un tetto ingaggi ben delimitato, si parla di 4-5 mln massimo. 
Se un giorno all'esterno offrissero al ragazzo 8-12 mln di euro non mi sorprenderei chiedesse al club di poter andare. Sarebbe una scelta pure condivisibile, soldi sono soldi, per tutti.


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Non che la vita cambi particolarmente fra 4 e 8 mln di euro comunque, le cose che vuoi fare te le fai comunque, a meno che tu non abbia volontà di fare il grande imprenditore o di entrare in politica.
Comunque sia noi dobbiamo cercare di fare così, di intraprendere questa strada, e cercare di avere pronti nel caso i sostituti in maniera tale da non farci trovare spaesati. Alla fine è la strada intrapresa dalle tedesche. Il Dortmund: via Sahin, c'è Kagawa, via Kagawa, c'è Gundogan, questo sempre al limite.

Ce la possiamo fare secondo me a fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non che la vita cambi particolarmente fra 4 e 8 mln di euro comunque, le cose che vuoi fare te le fai comunque, a meno che tu non abbia volontà di fare il grande imprenditore o di entrare in politica.
> Comunque sia noi dobbiamo cercare di fare così, di intraprendere questa strada, e cercare di avere pronti nel caso i sostituti in maniera tale da non farci trovare spaesati. Alla fine è la strada intrapresa dalle tedesche. Il Dortmund: via Sahin, c'è Kagawa, via Kagawa, c'è Gundogan, questo sempre al limite.
> 
> Ce la possiamo fare secondo me a fare una cosa del genere.



Sul fatto di avere sempre i sostituti pronti ti do ragione. Ma che non ci sia differenza tra 4 e 8 mln l'anno  su 4-5 anni di contratto si parla di una differenza di 16-20 mln


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul fatto di avere sempre i sostituti pronti ti do ragione. Ma che non ci sia differenza tra 4 e 8 mln l'anno  su 4-5 anni di contratto si parla di una differenza di 16-20 mln



Hai ragione, ma conducendo una vita anche di stravizi quanto vuoi spendere in un anno? 100.000 euro? Una casa, anche di lusso, ti può costare 4-5 mln di euro in Italia. Comunque un solo anno di contratto. Generalmente auto e altri servizi sono a carico degli sponsor, anche il cellulare volendo...

Ti cambia la vita se vuoi metter su un'industria o entrare in politica e candidarti alle elezioni. Al massimo se vuoi uno yacht. Alla fine 4 mln di euro per 5 anni sono soldi che ti bastano per una vita intera...

Questo intendo. Certo, alla fine avrai un conto in banca di 40 anzichè di 20, ma i 20 che hai in più nel 90% dei casi son 20 superflui che nella vita non toccherai mai...

Mi spiace per l'OT, volevo solo spiegare che, di fronte alla prospettiva di vincere con la squadra del cuore, se non ci sono casi di "disuguaglianza contrattuale" (nel senso, il Traorè di turno che prende più di te), a me di avere soldi superflui in più non è che me ne importerebbe più di tanto. E, secondo me, il Milan su questo deve puntare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Novembre 2012)

Il problema sono gli altri. El Shaarawy, se continuerà così negli anni, avrà diritto all'ingaggio che merita. E' la società che deve avere in mano la situazione e fissare dei paletti. Se ho un fuoriclasse che fa la differenza, gli do quanto merita. Se gli altri non sono indispensabili, decido io quanto è l'ingaggio adeguato altrimenti ti vendo e prendo un altro. 

In Italia purtroppo basta passare da una piccola squadra ad una grande per meritarsi almeno un paio di milioni


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma conducendo una vita anche di stravizi quanto vuoi spendere in un anno? 100.000 euro? Una casa, anche di lusso, ti può costare 4-5 mln di euro in Italia. Comunque un solo anno di contratto. Generalmente auto e altri servizi sono a carico degli sponsor, anche il cellulare volendo...
> 
> Ti cambia la vita se vuoi metter su un'industria o entrare in politica e candidarti alle elezioni. Al massimo se vuoi uno yacht. Alla fine 4 mln di euro per 5 anni sono soldi che ti bastano per una vita intera...
> 
> ...



Ma tu fai un ragionamento da persona economicamente normale quando parli che 100.000 € spesi l'anno sono già tanti  che i 20 mln di euro in vita tua non li toccherai mai. Quelli che hanno i soldi li spendono, c'è poco da fare. Un calciatore che prende 4-5 mln d'euro l'anno sono convinto che ne spende bene più di 100.000 € in 12 mesi.


----------



## Francy (19 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma tu fai un ragionamento da persona economicamente normale quando parli che 100.000 € spesi l'anno sono già tanti  che i 20 mln di euro in vita tua non li toccherai mai. Quelli che hanno i soldi li spendono, c'è poco da fare. Un calciatore che prende 4-5 mln d'euro l'anno sono convinto che ne spende bene più di 100.000 € in 12 mesi.



Ormai siamo molto OT lol, andrebbe creata una discussione a sè stante. Comunque spero tu abbia capito quello che intendevo, le linee guida che dovremmo avere secondo me.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Chiaramente è un guardare il pelo nell'uovo, ma qualcuno lo seguiva nelle giovanili del Genoa? Perchè volevo sapere se ha nel DNA anche "l'ultimo pase", cioè il bel passaggio smarcante, e non riesce a sfruttarlo causa nostre carenze oppure se di begli assist ne sforna pochi di suo...



Elsha è uno alla Shevchenko, l'ucraino aveva per caso l'ultimo passaggio?
No, partiva largo e l'unico suo scopo era quello di puntare la porta.
Ogni sua azione era sempre e solo legata alla conclusione in porta e al far goal.

Quindi, per rispondere anche alla tua domanda, l'ultimo passaggio non è compito del faraone.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

*El Shaarawy meglio di Ibrahimovic:*[h=3]Nelle prime 13 gare Stephan batte lo Zlatan delle due stagioni rossonere: 10 gol contro 7 (2010-11) e 8 (2011-12) dello svedese[/h]


----------



## Francy (19 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Elsha è uno alla Shevchenko, l'ucraino aveva per caso l'ultimo passaggio?
> No, partiva largo e l'unico suo scopo era quello di puntare la porta.
> Ogni sua azione era sempre e solo legata alla conclusione in porta e al far goal.
> 
> Quindi, per rispondere anche alla tua domanda, l'ultimo passaggio non è compito del faraone.



Capito, comunque ha un buon cross...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Elsha è uno alla Shevchenko, l'ucraino aveva per caso l'ultimo passaggio?
> No, partiva largo e l'unico suo scopo era quello di puntare la porta.
> Ogni sua azione era sempre e solo legata alla conclusione in porta e al far goal.
> 
> Quindi, per rispondere anche alla tua domanda, l'ultimo passaggio non è compito del faraone.



Capito, comunque ha un buon cross...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Elsha è uno alla Shevchenko, l'ucraino aveva per caso l'ultimo passaggio?
> No, partiva largo e l'unico suo scopo era quello di puntare la porta.
> Ogni sua azione era sempre e solo legata alla conclusione in porta e al far goal.
> 
> Quindi, per rispondere anche alla tua domanda, l'ultimo passaggio non è compito del faraone.


quotazzo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy meglio di Ibrahimovic:*[h=3]Nelle prime 13 gare Stephan batte lo Zlatan delle due stagioni rossonere: 10 gol contro 7 (2010-11) e 8 (2011-12) dello svedese[/h]



ho capito quel che si vuole intendere ma andiamoci piano!con ibra per me eravamo davanti all'inter e forse anche alla juve


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

Sì, ovviamente di parla solo di numeri


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2012)

Anche fossero rimasti ibra e t.silva , la juve sarebbe prima


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche fossero rimasti ibra e t.silva , la juve sarebbe prima



Non ci giurerei.


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2012)

Con allegri in panca solo nelle prime 5 partite avresti perso 5/7 punti.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

Preferisco un anno di transizione senza vincere nulla in cui ci siamo costruiti un autentico fenomeno piuttosto che fare un anno con Ibra ed Elsha in panca fissa.

Un lato positivo di questa annata lo vedo, ed è questo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Preferisco un anno di transizione senza vincere nulla in cui ci siamo costruiti un autentico fenomeno piuttosto che fare un anno con Ibra ed Elsha in panca fissa.
> 
> Un lato positivo di questa annata lo vedo, ed è questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2012)

Anche questa sera è a tua sera... avanti farone fai vedere al mondo chi sei..


----------



## vota DC (21 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche fossero rimasti ibra e t.silva , la juve sarebbe prima



Il derby lo avremmo vinto sicuramente. In difesa Silva magari avrebbe trasformato le perdite in pareggi visto che non mi pare il Milan abbia perso con molta differenza di punteggio.


----------



## Francy (21 Novembre 2012)

Più che altro mi sembra che, se l'attacco più o meno regge il colpo è la difesa dove siamo più in emergenza. Solo la Roma (di Zeman) ha una difesa molto più perforata della nostra, poi ci sono squadre che hanno preso 1-2 reti in più di noi, ma comunque abbiamo estremamente bisogno in quel reparto di un bel giocatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2012)

Non oso immaginare dove saremmo senza di lui.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2012)

Grazie Faraone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2012)

grandissimo...oggi gol e assist


----------



## Hammer (21 Novembre 2012)

Impressive


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2012)

Ci ha fatto vincere lui la partita, decisivo.


----------



## Alex (21 Novembre 2012)

eroe


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Novembre 2012)

altra prestazione monstre.


----------



## walter 22 (21 Novembre 2012)




----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Novembre 2012)

immenso il faraone non ho piu parole veramente


----------



## Nivre (21 Novembre 2012)

FARAONE.

Ai tuoi piedi mi prostro


----------



## bmb (21 Novembre 2012)

Il problema è che ha dovuto spaccare i c**i a tutte le difese che ha incontrato quest'anno per diventare titolare. E io son sicuro che il titolare lo poteva fare affianco ad Ibra lo scorso anno, facendo eventualmente svoltare in maniera diversa la stagione.


----------



## peppe75 (21 Novembre 2012)

INCOMENSURABILE........FANTSTICO.............ECCEZIONALE.................CLONATELOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francy (21 Novembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ha dovuto spaccare i c**i a tutte le difese che ha incontrato quest'anno per diventare titolare. E io son sicuro che il titolare lo poteva fare affianco ad Ibra lo scorso anno, facendo eventualmente svoltare in maniera diversa la stagione.



L'anno passato da gennaio a marzo è stato praticamente titolare, ma non incideva come quest'anno. Ha avuto una crescita esponenziale, dovuta anche al fatto che, adesso, gioca nel suo ruolo più congeniale. Comunque ci sta trascinando palesemente lui. Primo tempo un pò sotto tono, ha subito i raddoppi degli avversari, nel secondo tempo straripante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Novembre 2012)

Scandaloso, risolve le partite come faceva Ricky un tempo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2012)

Unico talento in rosa


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

Grandissimo talento, ma ancora non è un campione, almeno non lo è in 90 minuti. Per questo non deve smettere di lavorare ogni giorno.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma come non lo è in 90 minuti? Le uniche occasioni che creiamo è perchè lui tenta svariati uno/due con un compagno a caso.

Il campione anche se è in ombra te la risolve

Il nostro nuovo Sheva  cazz0 avrà di Kakà non so.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Tanto a giugno se ne va...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

No,io penso rimanga.Ora sto benedetto bilancio è puro come il sedere di un bebe'.In quanto alle qualita' tecniche che dire:ieri stop di sinistro al volo e col destro,di prima,all'angolino.Che giocatore!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

fantastico elsha.. anche ieri SUPER.... avanti cosi... 

anche a me sembra ricky


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Novembre 2012)

Non ho più parole ormai.


----------



## runner (22 Novembre 2012)

MAGNIFICO come sempre!!


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Novembre 2012)

Ci serve come il pane e ormai dipendiamo da lui. Un grande!


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Novembre 2012)

Non oso pensare dove saremmo senza di lui...


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma come non lo è in 90 minuti? Le uniche occasioni che creiamo è perchè lui tenta svariati uno/due con un compagno a caso.
> 
> Il campione anche se è in ombra te la risolve
> 
> Il nostro nuovo Sheva  cazz0 avrà di Kakà non so.



Perchè se pensassimo che Elsha fosse già arrivato e sia un campione ci accontenteremmo davvero di poca cosa. Ha potenzialità ancora ENORMI! Sentirsi campione gli farebbe probabilmente smettere di dare tutto ogni giorno per migliorare.


----------



## Francy (22 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè se pensassimo che Elsha fosse già arrivato e sia un campione ci accontenteremmo davvero di poca cosa. Ha potenzialità ancora ENORMI! Sentirsi campione gli farebbe probabilmente smettere di dare tutto ogni giorno per migliorare.



Fra l'altro secondo me alcuni suoi punti di forza, qualche giocata che avrebbe non riesce a sfruttarle perchè è assistito da giocatori non all'altezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Deve continuare così, stop.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fantastico elsha.. anche ieri SUPER.... avanti cosi...
> 
> anche a me sembra ricky



Kakà partiva centralmente, e aveva SOLO la progressione.

Sheva partiva largo, si accentrava, faceva tutto li davanti. Elsha è unico nel suo genere ma davvero sforzandomi non capisco cosa ci vedete in lui di Kakà, io, sinceramente, nulla. Come tipologia è vicinissimo all'ucraino, e del brasiliano addirittura ha più tecnica.


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

Scrivere che Kaka aveva solo la progressione è un offesa al calcio


----------



## Schism75 (23 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Scrivere che Kaka aveva solo la progressione è un offesa al calcio



Si ok aveva il primo controllo in velocitá fuori dal comune, visto che poteva prendere qualsiasi direzione. Aveva anche un bel tiro. Ma altre qualitá come dribling da fermo, visione di gioco, cambi di gioco, lanci, assist (si ogni tanto ne faceva uno, come accade a boateng peró, o ambrosini) non ne ha mai avute. Insomma ad un Zidane, gli allacciava le scarpe. Cosi come al ronaldinho dei tempi d'oro.

E infatti si vede bene che, dal 2008 cominciati i suoi problemi fisici é completamente scomparso dalla scena europea. Ad appena 30 anni è oramai solo un discreto giocatore. 

El sharaawi non ha niente a che spartire con kaká.


----------



## Prinz (23 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè se pensassimo che Elsha fosse già arrivato e sia un campione ci accontenteremmo davvero di poca cosa. Ha potenzialità ancora ENORMI! Sentirsi campione gli farebbe probabilmente smettere di dare tutto ogni giorno per migliorare.



Ma mi pare chiaro che non sia ancora nel suo prime, considerata anche l'età. Ma sta facendo comunque cose molto importanti

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si ok aveva il primo controllo in velocitá fuori dal comune, visto che poteva prendere qualsiasi direzione. Aveva anche un bel tiro. Ma altre qualitá come dribling da fermo, visione di gioco, cambi di gioco, lanci, assist (si ogni tanto ne faceva uno, come accade a boateng peró, o ambrosini) non ne ha mai avute. Insomma ad un Zidane, gli allacciava le scarpe. Cosi come al ronaldinho dei tempi d'oro.
> 
> E infatti si vede bene che, dal 2008 cominciati i suoi problemi fisici é completamente scomparso dalla scena europea. Ad appena 30 anni è oramai solo un discreto giocatore.
> 
> El sharaawi non ha niente a che spartire con kaká.



Kakà assist come BOATENG e AMBROSINI???


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si ok aveva il primo controllo in velocitá fuori dal comune, visto che poteva prendere qualsiasi direzione. Aveva anche un bel tiro. Ma altre qualitá come dribling da fermo, visione di gioco, cambi di gioco, *lanci, assist (si ogni tanto ne faceva uno, come accade a boateng peró, o ambrosini)* non ne ha mai avute. Insomma ad un Zidane, gli allacciava le scarpe. Cosi come al ronaldinho dei tempi d'oro.
> 
> E infatti si vede bene che, dal 2008 cominciati i suoi problemi fisici é completamente scomparso dalla scena europea. Ad appena 30 anni è oramai solo un discreto giocatore.
> 
> El sharaawi non ha niente a che spartire con kaká.



Capisco che in molti qui abbiamo cancellato quel ricordo......però diavolo, io ancora negli occhi ce l'ho....


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Novembre 2012)

Grande Faraone. Ma col tempo deve imparare a giocare da punta. I movimenti ce li ha (ho visto un taglio sul primo palo da vera punta). Si dovrà spostare più sul centro del campo e se riuscirà ad essere decisivo da ogni posizione sarà davvero un top player.


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2012)

Quando Boateng e Ambrosini faranno 13 assist in una sola stagione fatemi un fischio


----------



## jaws (23 Novembre 2012)

c'è gente con la memoria davvero troppo corta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Novembre 2012)

Ma ragazzi mi fate cadere le braccia quando parlate male di Kakà..

Kakà era IL CALCIO...


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Novembre 2012)

Infatti si vede quanto Kakà abbia ancora inciso una volta finita la progressione assurda che aveva.
Dire che Kakà era il calcio, questa si, è un offesa al calcio stesso.
E tecnicamente non era nemmeno un mostro eh.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Novembre 2012)

Se si continua la discussione in questi termini uscirà fuori che O.Martins era più forte di Kaka. Dai non facciamoci condizionare dal Kaka di oggi..


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Infatti si vede quanto Kakà abbia ancora inciso una volta finita la progressione assurda che aveva.
> Dire che Kakà era il calcio, questa si, è un offesa al calcio stesso.
> E tecnicamente non era nemmeno un mostro eh.



Tecnicamente non era un mostro perchè?
Perchè non faceva i lanci? Il video sopra mi sembra indicativo.
Perchè non aveva il dribbling secco?




O lo stop?
AC Milan - Siena 2-1 2003/04 (gol del 1-0 di Kakà) - YouTube
Era abbastanza tecnico da dribblare col controllo, non robina.

Non so se è chiaro che kak8 ha subito il trattamento "Pato". L'hanno inspessito a sangue e ha preso botte da orbi per due anni buoni (secondo e terzo anno). Ha subito degli infortuni che avrebbero fermato un cavallo. Nonostante questo ha retto botta. Io non lo rivorrei mai al milan, parliamone, perchè ora è un giocatore che costa 5 volte il suo valore, ma non è che siccome ha perso la progressione è diventato scarso. In Italia sarebbe ancora probabilmente la seconda punta più forte in assoluto.

Sorry per l'OT


----------



## jaws (23 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Infatti si vede quanto Kakà abbia ancora inciso una volta finita la progressione assurda che aveva.
> Dire che Kakà era il calcio, questa si, è un offesa al calcio stesso.
> E tecnicamente non era nemmeno un mostro eh.



Hai iniziato a seguire il Milan nel 2008 mi sembra ovvio, e mi spiace veramente perchè non hai potuto vedere il grande Milan europeo.
Spero che avrai occasione di rifarti in futuro


----------



## cris (23 Novembre 2012)

Godiamocelo, verrà venduto al miglior offerente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Novembre 2012)

Facesse un gol così....


----------



## Francy (23 Novembre 2012)

Un inciso su Kakà. Non sono d'accordo con chi dice che avesse solo la progressione palla al piede, aveva tantissime altre qualità che molti di voi hanno elencato, ma è innegabile che il suo punto di forza principale era proprio la progressione fuori dal comune.

El Shaarawy, nonostante il suo idolo sia Kakà, ha delle qualità diverse. Fa più fase difensiva per adesso, parte largo e va ad accentrarsi, sono due giocatori diversi.


----------



## Prinz (23 Novembre 2012)

fra gli utenti di sto forum gira roba buona. fatemi un fischio se vi avanza qualcosa...


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2012)

Paragoni sia con Kakà che con Sheva secondo me non sussistono. Il primo era un centrocampista offensivo, che amava però giocare al centro, Sheva era una punta.

El Shaarawy è un esterno, non ama giocare al centro come Kakà. Come non è punta come lo era Sheva.


----------



## Francy (23 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paragoni sia con Kakà che con Sheva secondo me non sussistono. Il primo era un centrocampista offensivo, che amava però giocare al centro, Sheva era una punta.
> 
> El Shaarawy è un esterno, non ama giocare al centro come Kakà. Come non è punta come lo era Sheva.



Nulla da aggiungere. Anzi, una cosa sì, generalmente fare paragoni fra giocatori è sempre azzardato.


----------



## Canonista (23 Novembre 2012)

Kakà era sia questo:

Kaka humilla a Messi - YouTube

che questo:







Eeeh sì, la progressione, solo quella...già


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Kakà era sia questo:
> 
> Kaka humilla a Messi - YouTube
> 
> ...


Madonna, nel primo video non l'avrebbe preso neanche Bolt, che progressione.
Le sue progressioni resteranno proverbiali.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Novembre 2012)

Ma cosa gli stanno facendo fare quelli della Nike? Andate sul suo profilo 

Guardate i commenti delle bimbeminkia che cercano di impietosirlo con i commenti per farsi invitare


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma cosa gli stanno facendo fare quelli della Nike? Andate sul suo profilo
> 
> Guardate i commenti delle bimbeminkia che cercano di impietosirlo con i commenti per farsi invitare



Si praticamente hanno preso i giovani !"piu forti in Europa" per fare una pubblicita delle scarpe.
Ci dovrebbero essere eriksen, gotze, sterling, hazard e walcott


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2012)

Una delle progressioni piu' belle che ho mai visto palla al piede fu proprio quella di kaka' in un milan parma del 2003/2004 finita 3 a 1 per noi (mi sembra), se non ricordo male annullarono ingiustamente un gol a biliardino


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paragoni sia con Kakà che con Sheva secondo me non sussistono. Il primo era un centrocampista offensivo, che amava però giocare al centro, Sheva era una punta.
> 
> El Shaarawy è un esterno, non ama giocare al centro come Kakà. Come non è punta come lo era Sheva.



Riguardati il primo Shevchenko, quello di Kyev.
E io sono convinto che Elsha possa diventare una seconda punta fortissima.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Riguardati il primo Shevchenko, quello di Kyev.
> E io sono convinto che Elsha possa diventare una seconda punta fortissima.



Certo, El Shaarawy è destinato a diventare una seconda punta. Non discuto il ruolo, discuto le caratteristiche. 

Sheva c'aveva una cattiveria, un'aggressività, una fisicità, una fame che non appartiene ad El Shaarawy. Il faraone ha altre doti.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo, El Shaarawy è destinato a diventare una seconda punta. Non discuto il ruolo, discuto le caratteristiche.
> 
> Sheva c'aveva una cattiveria, un'aggressività, una fisicità, una fame che non appartiene ad El Shaarawy. Il faraone ha altre doti.



Ma in generale siamo d'accordo  

Io intendevo semplicemente che in alcune caratteristiche può ricordare il primo Sheva, invece di Kakà non ha proprio nulla.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (24 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo faccia la storia nel Milan come Shevchenko e Kakà.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Novembre 2012)

Grande, grandissimo El Shaarawy... ma non toccate il Kakà rossonero, altrimenti vi vengo a cercare a casa uno a uno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo, El Shaarawy è destinato a diventare una seconda punta. Non discuto il ruolo, discuto le caratteristiche.
> 
> Sheva c'aveva una cattiveria, un'aggressività, una fisicità, una fame che non appartiene ad El Shaarawy. Il faraone ha altre doti.


Sheva era un bomber, El Sharaawy è un funambolo, son due cose diverse.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grande, grandissimo El Shaarawy... ma non toccate il Kakà rossonero, altrimenti vi vengo a cercare a casa uno a uno






Questo goal è qualcosa di...boh


----------



## Harvey (25 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sheva era un bomber, El Sharaawy è un funambolo, son due cose diverse.



Concordo, ambidestro e colpo di testa pazzesco, attaccanti con la completezza di Sheva fatico a vederne attualmente!


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Novembre 2012)

El Shaarawy funambolo, si...


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Concordo, ambidestro e colpo di testa pazzesco, attaccanti con la completezza di Sheva fatico a vederne attualmente!



In parte Cavani secondo me s'avvicina. Stessa straripanza fisica.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo goal è qualcosa di...boh


Kakà e Sheva sono stati la storia recente del Milan: palloni d'oro, i numeri uno nel loro ruolo al mondo per anni, trascinatori a trionfi internazionali. El Shaarawy ne deve fare di strada per meritarsi il minimo confronto, campioni di abnegazione, carattere e umiltà... ma il ragazzo lo sa, e sta lavorando per diventare un vero campione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy funambolo, si...


Non bisogna essere necessariamente Ronaldinho per esserlo, El Sharaawy è quello che crea la superiorità numerica, quello che inventa la giocata, quello che crea gioco, quello che da del tu al pallone, in questo senso.


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Ci vuole ancora moooolto tempo e poca pressione. Spero che i giornalai evitino di sbandierare frasi simil "il nuovo ...". Se non si monta la testa questo diventa un fenomeno


----------



## Francy (25 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ci vuole ancora moooolto tempo e poca pressione. Spero che i giornalai evitino di sbandierare frasi simil "il nuovo ...". Se non si monta la testa questo diventa un fenomeno



Prendo spunto. Io sinceramente mi sono stufato di sentire dire "il nuovo di qui, il nuovo di qua..." ogni giocatore ha le sue caratteristiche, nessuno è il nuovo Shevchenko, nessuno è il nuovo Kakà e via discorrendo. Tutti i giocatori sono diversi fra loro. Poi quando sento dire che Ganso e Alvarez sono i nuovi Kakà e osservo le loro caratteristiche allibisco.


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Poi quando sento dire che *Ganso e Alvarez sono i nuovi Kakà* e osservo le loro caratteristiche allibisco.



Chi scrive una frase del genere è in malafede


----------



## Francy (25 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Chi scrive una frase del genere è in malafede



Eppure è stato scritto e detto più e più volte...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2012)

bravissimo anche oggi


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Partita di sacrificio,ma va benissimo così.


----------



## Francy (25 Novembre 2012)

Una gara di sacrificio enorme, avanti e indietro, mi interesserebbe sapere quanto chilometri ha percorso oggi. Bravo bravo bravo. Ha fatto poco là davanti come tutti, ma la Juve è forte, e ha saputo dare la superiorità numerica in fase difensiva dalla sua parte.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Indispensabile.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Novembre 2012)

Era l'uomo ovunque


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Novembre 2012)

un mostro


----------



## peppe75 (25 Novembre 2012)

Che dire....un giocatore universale!
Clonateloooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2012)

Oggi un sacrificio per la squadra pazzesco. Grande Stephan.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Questa sera ha disputato la miglior partita da quando è al Milan. Pazzesco.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma quanto ha corso? Pazzesco, avrà fatto 15 km


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ha una maturità impressionante questo ragazzino!!! Dev'essere da esempio!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (26 Novembre 2012)

Grande partita di sacrificio del faraone, sempre più idolo!!!


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Novembre 2012)

Ma quanto ha corso? Ma quante volte avrà fatto su e giù per il campo? Ha fatto il TERZINO, pazzesco.
Che giocatore.

E in più ha fatto 3 o 4 colpi mica da ridere


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Novembre 2012)

Che saremmo senza El shaarawy


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

Fortissimo, a Giugno al Real.


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2012)

Pazzesco, pazzesco, pazzesco


----------



## DannySa (30 Novembre 2012)

Se si andassero a rivedere i suoi gol si scopre che di gol belli e difficili ne ha fatti un botto.. giocatore incredibile a soli 20 anni e 1 mese


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2012)

ma che cecchino sta diventando ? ormai fa doppiette in scioltezza  anche giocando a sprazzi, e circondato da cessi che non azzeccano 2 passaggi di fila. 

boh, senza parole. 
mi stupisce sempre di più.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2012)

Godo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Novembre 2012)

Senza El Shaarawy saremmo ultimi.


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2012)

Secondo gol da fuoriclasse, alla Del Piero


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Novembre 2012)

Come ho detto durante la partita, anche se si trovano a porta vuota dovrebbero girarsi e cercarlo perchè lui è una sicurezza

C'è sempre, grande Stephan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2012)

nonostante una partita non bellissima ha fatto doppietta...grande faraone!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia che fenomeno, circondato da cessi a solo 20 anni stra trascinando il Milan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Novembre 2012)

Il secondo gol è folle


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Novembre 2012)

Troppo forte per essere giovane. Se continua con questo rendimento fino ai 25 anni, tanto per dire un' età avanzata, diventerà un fenomeno sto qui. Anche perchè sta trascinando una squadra, cosa non da poco per un ventenne.


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2012)

Poteva farne 4 di gol oggi, se solo fosse stato servito decentemente, almeno in altre due tre circostanze si è trovato lanciato a rete in campo aperto, più l'occasione dove ha sbagliato davanti ad Andujar.


----------



## honestsimula (30 Novembre 2012)

se vuole ci fa vincere la champions quest'anno.
forse gli manca un alternativa al tiro a giro, prova sempre e solo quello.


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2012)

E' veramente forte e sinceramente non avrei pensato che sarebbe esploso proprio quest'anno. 
Comunque ogni volta che segna anch'io ho motivo di gioire assieme a voi:mi sta facendo fare una marea di punti e gol al fantacalcio


----------



## BB7 (30 Novembre 2012)

Grandissimo. Per l'occasione sbagliata non mi sono arrabbiato li sembra facile ma aveva lo specchio della porta quasi completamente coperto e inoltre c'erano già due giocatori del Catania dietro al portiere lanciati in scivolata in caso l'avesse tirata nell'angolino.... in quei casi ci vuole anche un pò di fortuna... poi però ha dimostrato di essere un vero campione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2012)

mi fa paura oramai,mai visto un ventenne da quando seguo il calcio così forte

voi pregate il vostro dio che io venero il mio faraone


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2012)

Giocatore straordinario ed il bello deve ancora venire.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> se vuole ci fa vincere la champions quest'anno.
> forse gli manca un alternativa al tiro a giro, prova sempre e solo quello.



Capisco l'entusiasmo, ma voliamo basso ragazzi.

Comunque è un giocatore fantastico! Se lavora e continua così questo diventerà un grandissimo.


----------



## Nivre (30 Novembre 2012)

Ha sbagliato un gol clamoroso pero ne ha fatto un altro PAZZESCO. 

Il nostro Fenomeno


----------



## Francy (30 Novembre 2012)

Ormai ho esaurito gli aggettivi e la pelle sulle mani da quanto lo applaudo. Veramente un grande. Speriamo che diventi un grandissimo con noi.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Novembre 2012)

El 92 El 92 EL 92........Cloniamolooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fry Rossonero (30 Novembre 2012)

sappiamo da chi ripartire finalmente!

peccato manchino almeno altri 7-8 giocatori


----------



## 2515 (30 Novembre 2012)

Ho riguardato e riguardato il gol sbagliato, là l'unico modo per metterla dentro era alzare la palla all'altezza del portiere sul secondo palo. Perché il primo era coperto benissimo e il secondo pure, ha allargato bene la gamba per intercettarlo. El Shaarawy il tiro a giro non è più una fissazione, l'anno scorso lo era, quest'anno segna di destro, sinistro, a incrociare e di potenza. Aveva bisogno di un gran gol o rischiava di fare il percorso inverso, perché dopo il mancato gol ha fatto diversi errori semplici, poi si è ripreso facendo gol alla del piero.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2012)

....e sono 12.....


----------



## 2515 (30 Novembre 2012)

Ahia, è diffidato. Speriamo che ci sia almeno fino contro la roma, lui in quella difesa di cartapesta ci sguazza. Speriamo prenda il giallo contro la roma.


----------



## DannySa (30 Novembre 2012)

Oggi poteva fare 4-5 gol se contiamo i rigori e il "miracolo" di Andujar anche se poteva angolarla meglio o dribblarlo verso sinistra.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oggi poteva fare 4-5 gol se contiamo i rigori e il "miracolo" di Andujar anche se poteva angolarla meglio o dribblarlo verso sinistra.



Non essere incontentabile......


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Novembre 2012)

ormai è una certezza,spero solo non si monti la testa


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oggi poteva fare 4-5 gol se contiamo i rigori e il "miracolo" di Andujar anche se poteva angolarla meglio o dribblarlo verso sinistra.



Io credo a volte bisogni dare anche merito ai portieri e questo è il caso, il portiere è stato bravissimo a non cadere in terra.


----------



## smallball (30 Novembre 2012)

enorme immenso non ci sono piu' aggettivi


----------



## alexandre (1 Dicembre 2012)

quanto schifosamente forte sei. spero a breve ti mettano intorno compagni decenti. e sarebbe anche il caso di calciare qualche punizione


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ho appena visto il secondo gol. Roba da pochi eletti.


----------



## SololaMaglia (1 Dicembre 2012)

Importante ripartire da questo ragazzo e da altri 4-5 elementi e costruire una squadra per vincere il campionato l'anno prossimo, sperando che già a Gennaio si muova qualcosa, in modo che non predichi nel deserto, anche perchè il Robinho di stasera (e di quest'anno in generale) è scandaloso


----------



## Tobi (1 Dicembre 2012)

siamo appena appena a dicembre e già 14 gol... fenomeno!


----------



## Graxx (1 Dicembre 2012)

mamma mia che giocatore....la cosa paurosa è che a volte sembra sia fuori dal gioco...che per lui sia una partita storta...e li che gli altri devono cagarsi addosso...ieri sera sembrava cosi...tac...due gol...mostro...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Dicembre 2012)

immeso.Mi fai tornare il sorriso dopo mesi ...grazie farone continua cosi.Che gol il secondo di ieri...una meraviglia e come diceva qualcuno per pochi eletti


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Dicembre 2012)

Il secondo goal è da cineteca. Mi accodo a quelli che dicono che il goal sbagliato è più per merito di Andujar, è rimasto in piedi fino all'ultimo e gli ha coperto tutto lo specchio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Dicembre 2012)

la cresta di ieri però


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2012)

ieri ho visto Robinho battere una punizione...ma perchè non può battere lui punizioni e rigori??


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Dicembre 2012)

si vede che ci teneva a segnare e a ristabilire la parità, io non l'avrei fatto giocare cmq


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque ha fatto più lui in 10' che tutti quei paracarri di attaccanti che abbiamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2012)

Lo stesso atteggiamento di Pato


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ancora un pò segna.
E comunque sono anche io dell'opinione dell'utente più sopra, non doveva nemmeno entrare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

anche quando gioca male segna...bravo Faraone


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

Un pò sottotono, ma è ovvio che prima o poi avrebbe dovuto rifiatare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2012)

segna anche quando non gioca


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche quando gioca male segna...bravo Faraone



.... e fa segnare...


----------



## DannySa (9 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un pò sottotono, ma è ovvio che prima o poi avrebbe dovuto rifiatare.



Sottotono per la partita brutta che si stava vedendo da entrambe le squadre, comunque non è il gol oggi ma l'assist per il vantaggio in cui invece di andare come al solito sulla destra va sul fondo e la mette in mezzo, è furbo il ragazzo..
Tirando le somme anche oggi ha messo lo zampino per la vittoria finale.


----------



## 2515 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Preghiamo San Siro che questo non si faccia ammonire contro il Pescara, perché sennò salta la Roma e viste le rispettive difese e attacchi El Shaarawy se non gioca contro la Roma siamo fregati. Col pescara può arrivare a fare tripletta in scioltezza, ma quasi quasi lo metterei in panchina per non fargli rischiare di saltare la roma. Appena il risultato è al sicuro lo tiro fuori.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Dicembre 2012)

Non tiriamocela...non ne parliamo proprio di questo rischio.


----------



## DannySa (9 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo San Siro che questo non si faccia ammonire contro il Pescara, perché sennò salta la Roma e viste le rispettive difese e attacchi El Shaarawy se non gioca contro la Roma siamo fregati. Col pescara può arrivare a fare tripletta in scioltezza, ma quasi quasi lo metterei in panchina per non fargli rischiare di saltare la roma. Appena il risultato è al sicuro lo tiro fuori.



Come oggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2012)

grande faraone rapinatore d'area  sono d'accordo speriamo che non si faccia ammonire, io speravo si facesse ammonire ieri almeno saltava il pescara che sulla carta potevamo vincere pure senza di lui


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sottotono per la partita brutta che si stava vedendo da entrambe le squadre, comunque non è il gol oggi ma l'assist per il vantaggio in cui invece di andare come al solito sulla destra va sul fondo e la mette in mezzo, è furbo il ragazzo..
> Tirando le somme anche oggi ha messo lo zampino per la vittoria finale.



Diciamo che ha fatto una partita sottotono se paragonata con le sue ultime prestazioni, ma come dici te anche ieri ci ha messo lo zampino vincente.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Dicembre 2012)

Quest'anno fa capocannoniere.

Col Pescara dovrà giocare molto con la testa e non cadere nelle provocazioni ed evitare la foga.

Poi va fatto giocare anche perchè secondo me ne mette due in scioltezza.


----------



## 2515 (10 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Quest'anno fa capocannoniere.
> 
> Col Pescara dovrà giocare molto con la testa e non cadere nelle provocazioni ed evitare la foga.
> 
> Poi va fatto giocare anche perchè secondo me ne mette due in scioltezza.



basta che non lo facciano rincorrere in difesa, col pescara non serve, deve evitare di andare a rubare palla e limitarsi a pressare senza intervenire, e restare a centrocampo. Mettiamo il risultato al sicuro li primo tempo e poi togliamolo e inseriamo Niang.


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Il rapporto dei gol sui tiri che fa è 1/3, cioé questo qui segna un gol ogni tre tiri in porta!!


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il rapporto dei gol sui tiri che fa è 1/3, cioé questo qui segna un gol ogni tre tiri in porta!!



Ti posso chiedere dove prendi le statistiche? No perché vorrei vedere il rapporto gol/tiri di Boateng


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ti posso chiedere dove prendi le statistiche? No perché vorrei vedere il rapporto gol/tiri di Boateng



1/48


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> 1/48



E' già tanto se su 48 tentativi prende la porta.


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ti posso chiedere dove prendi le statistiche? No perché vorrei vedere il rapporto gol/tiri di Boateng


l'anno detto prima della partita con il torino.


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Io uso QUESTO sito per le statistiche, è davvero ben fatto (; 

Segna 2.9 come media tiri per Elsha e 3.2 per Prince


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io uso QUESTO sito per le statistiche, è davvero ben fatto (;
> 
> Segna 2.9 come media tiri per Elsha e 3.2 per Prince



Grazie era proprio quello che cercavo!


----------



## de sica (16 Dicembre 2012)

14 gol senza rigori in 17 partite!! ditemi quello che volete ma il faraone,per me,chiuderà la stagione con 24 reti


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo che questo momento di forma duri,è difficile che un giocatore di quell'età mantenga un tale livello per tutta la stagione.


----------



## Snake (16 Dicembre 2012)

Io ci metto ora la firma se arriva a 20-22, avvicinare i 30 gol sarebbe un risultato clamoroso, roba che a memoria non ha fatto nessun 20enne negli ultimi 10-15 anni, bisogna tornare ai tempi di Ronaldo col Barca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

anche oggi l'ha messa...speriamo che supera i 20 gol in Campionato


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi così così, ma alla fine, segna sempre


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questo momento di forma duri,è difficile che un giocatore di quell'età mantenga un tale livello per tutta la stagione.



ancora la roma e poi può riposare infatti.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sarà dura per lui vincere la classifica cannonieri, perchè Cavani è più punta e un giocatore più maturo e completo. Però che sia li davanti da mesi è motivo di grande orgoglio a 19/20 anni.


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Impressionante la regolarità con cui segna pazzesco sarebbe bello se vincesse la classica cannonieri senza tirare rigori vorrebbe dire che siamo davanti a un fenomeno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Impressionante la regolarità con cui segna pazzesco sarebbe bello se vincesse la classica cannonieri senza tirare rigori vorrebbe dire che siamo davanti a un fenomeno



se Cavani per miracolo va via a gennaio la può vincere seriamente...altrimenti se la gioca


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io ci metto ora la firma se arriva a 20-22, avvicinare i 30 gol sarebbe un risultato clamoroso, roba che a memoria non ha fatto nessun 20enne negli ultimi 10-15 anni, bisogna tornare ai tempi di Ronaldo col Barca.



benzema nel 2007-08 31 gol stagionali, però "solo" 20 in campionato.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se Cavani per miracolo va via a gennaio la può vincere seriamente...altrimenti se la gioca



No beh, a gennaio è impossibile il matador vada via...


----------



## Snake (16 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> benzema nel 2007-08 31 gol stagionali, però "solo" 20 in campionato.



parlavo solo di campionato infatti


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Solo i grandi giocatori sono decisivi anche quando non sono al meglio, anche se qua el shaarawy è stato ignorato troppe volte e non ha mai potuto fare un tiro da dentro l'area di rigore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2012)

che giocatore maro assist + gol


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2012)

Giocatore immenso oltre a segnare fa tutto. Perche non fa solo l'attaccante, ma anche il terzino centrocampista...
Madò...fortissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2012)

Così si esplode, mostri prima le qualità(fino all'anno scorso) e poi fai il salto di qualità(come quest'anno), non come Peto che si è fatto attendere per anni per poi mancare all'appuntamento.


----------



## CrisRs (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Così si esplode, mostri prima le qualità(fino all'anno scorso) e poi fai il salto di qualità(come quest'anno), non come Peto che si è fatto attendere per anni per poi mancare all'appuntamento.



concordo ma non pienamente...sul salto di qualità ok...ma pato manca all'appuntamento per cause ormai conosciute...infortuni a gogo...per colpa di milan lab o chicchessia...io credo che chiunque con la frequenza di pato non potrebbe farlo il salto...purtroppo è la realtà...avremmo potuto avere un attacco pazzesco x i prossimi 10 anni...(elsha, pato, niang, manstour)...mamma mia...e invece tutto andato a escort x colpa di qualcuno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> concordo ma non pienamente...sul salto di qualità ok...ma pato manca all'appuntamento per cause ormai conosciute...infortuni a gogo...per colpa di milan lab o chicchessia...io credo che chiunque con la frequenza di pato non potrebbe farlo il salto...purtroppo è la realtà...avremmo potuto avere un attacco pazzesco x i prossimi 10 anni...(elsha, pato, niang, manstour)...mamma mia...e invece tutto andato a escort x colpa di qualcuno...


Grosse colpe sul fallimento di Pato sono anche nostre, però prima che inanellasse una serie improbabile d'infortuni, neanche lui ha dato mai la sensazione di poter seriamente esplodere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Pato non doveva nemmeno esplodere, bastava rimanesse quello della prima partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grosse colpe sul fallimento di Pato sono anche nostre, però prima che inanellasse una serie improbabile d'infortuni, neanche lui ha dato mai la sensazione di poter seriamente esplodere.



Dai Splendidi,il Pato sano era qualcosa che si era visto poche volte in giro.E ha iniziato a farsi male a 19/20 anni,più giovane dell'attuale Elsha.


----------



## CrisRs (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grosse colpe sul fallimento di Pato sono anche nostre, però prima che inanellasse una serie improbabile d'infortuni, neanche lui ha dato mai la sensazione di poter seriamente esplodere.



stavolta non concordo per niente...a 19 anni come poteva dare la sensazione di esplodere??? in quel milan??? purtroppo gi infortuni lo hanno bloccato...era presto x esplodere, che poi scusami ma segni di esplosione li ha dati con leonardo...poi xò è successo quel che è successo e ora pato è l'ombra di se stesso...


----------



## Shallappalla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> benzema nel 2007-08 31 gol stagionali, però "solo" 20 in campionato.


c'è un po' di differenza fra i campionati francesi- spagnoli e la serie A...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Shallappalla ha scritto:


> c'è un po' di differenza fra i campionati francesi- spagnoli e la serie A...



Bé oddio questa Serie A è mediocre, ma tanto. Con questo non voglio sminuire quanto fatto da Stephan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Dicembre 2012)

Continuità che non mi sarei mai aspettato.

La cosa che più mi piace è la sua intelligenza/saggezza tattica degna di un veterano, non rischia mai un dribbling, un passaggio per caso, è tutto pensato

Ieri gol e due assist se contiamo quello per Jonathas 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé oddio questa Serie A è mediocre, ma tanto. Con questo non voglio sminuire quanto fatto da Stephan.



In serie A le difese si chiudono a riccio come al solito e sicuramente non siamo 10 spanne sopra gli avversari come lo era il Lione dei bei tempi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> stavolta non concordo per niente...a 19 anni come poteva dare la sensazione di esplodere??? in quel milan??? purtroppo gi infortuni lo hanno bloccato...era presto x esplodere, che poi scusami ma segni di esplosione li ha dati con leonardo...poi xò è successo quel che è successo e ora pato è l'ombra di se stesso...





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dai Splendidi,il Pato sano era qualcosa che si era visto poche volte in giro.E ha iniziato a farsi male a 19/20 anni,più giovane dell'attuale Elsha.



Capisco quello che volete dire, però Pato anche al 100% è sempre stato una promessa, avrebbe sempre potuto dare quel di più che non ha mai dato, avrebbe potuto raggiungere quella consacrazione che non ha mai raggiunto e sia chiaro, con ciò non voglio dire che fosse scarso  forse il commento su El Sha su può fuorviare ma anche da El Sha voglio di più, di più nel senso di conferma, dovrà confermarsi e se dio vuole, essere il trascinatore di una squadra un attimino più forte di questa.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Dicembre 2012)

Giocatore clamoroso. Chiudiamo in bellezza Stephan a Roma


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2012)

sconcerti ieri a sky diceva che segna quasi sempre a risultato acquisito e quindi non è sempre determinante


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grosse colpe sul fallimento di Pato sono anche nostre, però prima che inanellasse una serie improbabile d'infortuni, neanche lui ha dato mai la sensazione di poter seriamente esplodere.



Pato più che esplodere doveva solo limare qualche diffettuccio di giovinezza, limando quelli sarebbe stato un alieno. Appena arrivato era già un grande giocatore, a 18 anni. Poi il destino ha deciso cosi, peccato. Da quando seguo il Milan indubbiamente è la mia più gran delusione, era fenomenale. 

Per fortuna ora c'è El Shaarawy, che mi aiuta non poco a digerire questa cosa. Grande Elsha.


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pato più che esplodere doveva solo limare qualche diffettuccio di giovinezza, limando quelli sarebbe stato un alieno. Appena arrivato era già un grande giocatore, a 18 anni. Poi il destino ha deciso cosi, peccato. Da quando seguo il Milan indubbiamente è la mia più gran delusione, era fenomenale.
> 
> Per fortuna ora c'è El Shaarawy, che mi aiuta non poco a digerire questa cosa. Grande Elsha.



Pato doveva perfezionare il cinismo sotto porta, sarebbe bastato quello. Maledetto quell'infortunio con la fiorentina da cui iniziò tutto.
Ammazza che sfiga che ci porta la fiorentina oh.. Tra Pato e lo scudetto dell'anno scorso..
E da quando c'é l'allenatore toscano siamo pieni di infortunati ogni anno.
Ma che siamo allergici alla toscana?


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sconcerti ieri a sky diceva che segna quasi sempre a risultato acquisito e quindi non è sempre determinante



lol.

Dopo questa le ho sentite tutte, almeno la metà dei nostri punti [contando goal e assist] la dobbiamo a Stephan

Ma lo sappiamo che Sconcerti è un maiale anti milan per eccellenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pato più che esplodere doveva solo limare qualche diffettuccio di giovinezza, limando quelli sarebbe stato un alieno. Appena arrivato era già un grande giocatore, a 18 anni. Poi il destino ha deciso cosi, peccato. Da quando seguo il Milan indubbiamente è la mia più gran delusione, era fenomenale.
> 
> Per fortuna ora c'è El Shaarawy, che mi aiuta non poco a digerire questa cosa. Grande Elsha.


Sicuramente, Peto era, *era* illegale. Ricordo mio padre che disse qualcosa del tipo "Se continua così può diventare come Maradona" volutamente esagerato, però


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Io ho avuto la fortuna di vedere Pato dal vivo a 18 anni. Dai era di un altro pianeta. El Shaarawy ha molto meno talento, però questo vuol dire fin la, visto che non è sempre garanzia di successo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto la fortuna di vedere Pato dal vivo a 18 anni. Dai era di un altro pianeta. El Shaarawy ha molto meno talento, però questo vuol dire fin la, visto che non è sempre garanzia di successo.



Aspe' Jino,ci sono vari tipi di "talento".Elsha è molto piu' completo di Pato,sa fare tutto.E' anche piu' cinico sotto porta,rispetto al Pato ventenne.Ad esempio Sheva era meno talentuoso di Pato,ma molto piu' forte,piu' completo.E Stephan come costanza,poliedricita',somiglia molto allo Zar!


----------



## SololaMaglia (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto la fortuna di vedere Pato dal vivo a 18 anni. Dai era di un altro pianeta. El Shaarawy ha molto meno talento, però questo vuol dire fin la, visto che non è sempre garanzia di successo.



Mah pur nel suo essere fenomeno Pato fin dalla prima partita non aveva idea di cosa volesse dire giocare in una squadra, testa bassa e puntava la porta, solo che con le sue qualità tecniche e di velocità riusciva a far bene lo stesso, la cosa grave che in questi 4 anni non è assolutamente migliorato da questo punto di vista, nel frattempo ha anche perso velocità ed esplosività.

El Shaarawy è nettamente superiore, Pato mi è sempre sembrato un "ignorante del calcio" anche quando faceva il fenomeno...


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2012)

El Sharaway più cinico di Pato sotto porta? Seriously?


----------



## SololaMaglia (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> El Sharaway più cinico di Pato sotto porta? Seriously?



Un gol ogni 3 tiri penso sia una media che ha solo Messi


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Pato non era solo puntare la porta a testa bassa... aveva tecnica, velocità, senso del gol. 3 semplici cose, ma già ad un livello pazzesco per la sua età... El Shaarawy è più completo è vero, perchè sa fare tutto, anche se non a dei livelli illegali quali aveva Pato... 

Però Sheva ed Elsha hanno una cosa che ad esempio il papero non aveva...quella tremenda voglia di diventare sempre più forte! Pato troppo spesso si è gigioneggiato troppo del suo immenso talento. 

El shaarawy ha la testa giusta per arrivare molto in alto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Un gol ogni 3 tiri penso sia una media che ha solo Messi



Comunque ha ragione Snake, Pato sotto porta era micidiale dai. Segnava con una facilità disarmante, Pato era il gol.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Un gol ogni 3 tiri penso sia una media che ha solo Messi



*Adesso* ha questa media,bisogna valutare nel tempo.Pato ha mantenuto,finchè stava in piedi,una media di un gol ogni due partite,era un cecchino.


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ma cosa c'entra la media, allora El Sharaway è più cinico pure di cristina, per favore siamo seri, qui mi sa che l'odio nei confronti di Pato v'ha un pò annebbiato la memoria, se Pato aveva una qualità straordinaria era proprio quella della freddezza sotto porta, questo qui a 19 anni aveva una velocità e una faciltà di esecuzione fuori dal normale.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ci si dimentica spesso, il calcio è cosi, ha memoria breve.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> El Sharaway più cinico di Pato sotto porta? Seriously?



Si,serissimo!


----------



## SololaMaglia (19 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Adesso* ha questa media,bisogna valutare nel tempo.Pato ha mantenuto,finchè stava in piedi,una media di un gol ogni due partite,era un cecchino.



Si un gol ogni due partite dormendo lì avanti aspettando la palla buona da buttar dentro, Elsha viene indietro a fare il terzino, fa assist, quanti ne ha fatti Pato in 4 anni?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la media, allora El Sharaway è più cinico pure di cristina, per favore siamo seri, qui mi sa che l'odio nei confronti di Pato v'ha un pò annebbiato la memoria, se Pato aveva una qualità straordinaria era proprio quella della freddezza sotto porta, questo qui a 19 anni aveva una velocità e una faciltà di esecuzione fuori dal normale.



Non è un fatto di odiare il calciatore(poi perche' mai,non m'ha fatto nulla).Semplicemente non ho ritenuto mai il ragazzo un fuoriclasse nè un campione,ma solo un buonissimo calciatore.Ha (aveva)sicuramente le qualita' per essere un grandissimo,ma col solo talento ci fai nulla.Sheva era meno talentuoso di Pato,ma ne valeva 5-6 messi insieme!


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si,serissimo!



non te lo ricordi bene quel pato mi sa, no rendiamoci conto El Sharaway nel giro di 4 mesi è passato da nuovo Robinho a cecchino infallibile? Priceless


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Si un gol ogni due partite dormendo lì avanti aspettando la palla buona da buttar dentro, Elsha viene indietro a fare il terzino, fa assist, quanti ne ha fatti Pato in 4 anni?



Capisco che stia sulle palle,ma l'antipatia non può cancellare la memoria.Rivediti i gol dei primi due anni di Pato,perchè non te li ricordi bene.Per quanto riguarda Elsha,chapeu.Sta giocando alla grandissima,e spero che continui così,ma non si può fare un bilancio su un calciatore sulla base di 3 mesi giocati al top.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> non te lo ricordi bene quel pato mi sa, no rendiamoci conto El Sharaway nel giro di 4 mesi è passato da nuovo Robinho a cecchino infallibile? Priceless



Me lo ricordo benissimo e ti ripeto di averlo sempre ritenuto un dal talento enorme(piu' talentuoso di sheva ed elsha,come ho detto prima),ma nonostante cio' non un campione o fuoriclasse ma un buonissimo calciatore,cioe' un qualcosa,una terminologia che necessita oltre che del talento di altro.Poi sono opinioni,possiamo stare fino a mezzanotte,ma non riusciremo mai a trovare un punto in comune.Poi siamo nel thread di Elsha,quindi stiamo andando troppo O.T.!


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Dicembre 2012)

Beh ragazzi, a medie, siamo li.
Pato la media di un goal ogni due partite l'ha mantenuta per due anni e mezzo.
Elsha sotto porta è migliorato un sacco, ed è anche lui molto molto cinico.


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2012)

Se il faraone continuerà così,diventerà sicuramente molto più completo di quel pato a soli 20 anni!! il brasiliano sarà anche stato devastante quando era un giocatore,ma non l'ho mai visto farsi il campo su e giù come el shaarawy.Potete citarmi che i ruoli siano differenti,ma per me conta molto anche l'impegno oltre al gol


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Quello che mi rende più felice è la continuità di Elsha.Grandi giocate gol e d assist che mette in mostra ad ogni partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo che uccelli Piqué come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2012)

Lo voglio vedere col Barcellona, spero farà sfracelli


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Dicembre 2012)

Lo scorso anno si presentò con dribbling e sombrero secco a Pique e Puyol. Dai campione facci sognare!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Dicembre 2012)

dopo l'errore del posisbile 1-1 ho capito come sarebbe andata a finire la partita


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;84972 ha scritto:


> dopo l'errore del posisbile 1-1 ho capito come sarebbe andata a finire la partita



Idem, io ho detto "no!" dopo che ho visto il secondo tocco su quello scatto, ho capito che non l'avrebbe messa dentro. Si è allungato troppo il pallone e là non poteva piazzarla perché aveva lo specchio chiuso. Doveva solo sistemarselo per colpire col tiro sul secondo palo e invece ha spinto troppo.
Putroppo dopo il gol sbagliato El Shaarawy è andato decrescendo perché, come a catania, si è demoralizzato. Poi si è ripreso ma la lucidità gli era sfuggita ormai, doveva segnare subito per sbloccarsi, quando segna gioca due volte meglio perché non sbaglia più nulla.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ieri ha sbagliato un gol, sembra strano ma può capitare.

La palla che ha dato a Pazzini sul gol del 4-2 è stata incredibile. Neanche disegnandola a mano sarebbe uscita meglio


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ieri non ha giocato affatto una buona partita, ma d'altronde non è già un fenomeno come è stato dipinto gratuitamente troppe volte negli ultimi mesi. El Shaarawy ha capacità enormi, deve ancora svilupparle, il che è normale. 

La partita di ieri di Totti, quella è una partita da leader, da trascinatore. E sono convinto che con il tempo Stephan arriverà ad esser un giocatore con un impatto tale sulle partite.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi una partita a vuoto ci sta, ed è stato comunque il più pericoloso dei nostri. 
Certo è che l'errore pesa, ma a 20 anni, gli si possono perdonare tante cose.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri non ha giocato affatto una buona partita, ma d'altronde non è già un fenomeno come è stato dipinto gratuitamente troppe volte negli ultimi mesi. El Shaarawy ha capacità enormi, deve ancora svilupparle, il che è normale.
> 
> La partita di ieri di Totti, quella è una partita da leader, da trascinatore. E *sono convinto che con il tempo Stephan arriverà ad esser un giocatore con un impatto tale sulle partite*.


Sicuramente, ha enormi qualità e la testa sulle spalle, vive le sue partite negative come quella di ieri quindi non può che crescere bene, a differenza di tanti pseudo fenomeni passati di qua, prevedo un futuro roseo per El Sha, ha bisogno anche di quella maturità che guadagni solo negli anni.


----------



## Snake (23 Dicembre 2012)

Doveva batterlo lui il rigore, se possiamo toglierci una soddisfazione quest'anno è vederlo vincere la classifica marcatori, siccome eravamo sul 4-0 ho trovato di poco senso farlo battere a Pazzini, e poi è ora che prenda confidenza a battere i rigori visto che se se ne va Robinho con Pazzini non titolare fisso dovrebbe toccare a lui.

Nell'occasione del primo tempo ha voluto fare il fenomeno, quando pensi troppo alla fine sbagli, secondo me nel complesso non ha giocato poi così male, per me ha giocato peggio nelle partite precedenti dove aveva segnato golletti inutili.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Doveva batterlo lui il rigore, se possiamo toglierci una soddisfazione quest'anno è vederlo vincere la classifica marcatori, siccome eravamo sul 4-0 ho trovato di poco senso farlo battere a Pazzini, e poi è ora che prenda confidenza a battere i rigori visto che se se ne va Robinho con Pazzini non titolare fisso dovrebbe toccare a lui.
> 
> Nell'occasione del primo tempo ha voluto fare il fenomeno, quando pensi troppo alla fine sbagli, secondo me nel complesso non ha giocato poi così male, per me ha giocato peggio nelle partite precedenti dove aveva segnato golletti inutili.



Non è capace di calciarli per sua stessa ammissione, quindi giusto si rispettino le gerarchie.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ha 20 anni e ci sta tenendo a galla praticamente da solo, ci sta che stecchi qualche partita..il problema è che in questa squadra è l'unico in grado di creare qualcosa saltando l'uomo..ci sarebbero anche Bojan e Robinho ma uno non gioca e l'altro ha la testa tra le nuvole.


----------



## DexMorgan (31 Dicembre 2012)

Così, tanto per.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2013)

Anche ieri mamma mia che giocatore, il salvataggio su lichestainer è una cosa pazzesca.

Questo giocatore ha un senso di sacrificio pure in una partita di coppa Italia. Pazzesco. Avesse gente decente intorno a lui, potrebbe benissimo fare piu gol.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Gennaio 2013)

Il recupero ieri su Lichsteiner ha del clamoroso per qualsiasi giocatore, figuriamoci per un attaccante 20enne


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto diavolo ha corso ieri? Voglio i chilometri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2013)

bravo Stephan non solo ha segnato, ha fatto pure dei recuperi fantastici


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Gennaio 2013)

Costruiamo una squadra forte anche per lui, non merita di stare in squadra con certi scarpari...


----------



## runner (10 Gennaio 2013)

ieri sera è stato un mito!!


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tra due annetti questo sarà mostruosamente forte.


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra due annetti questo sarà mostruosamente forte.



auguriamoci che abbia un'altra esplosione l'anno prossimo, voglio Stephan mentalmente pronto per la fascia tra 3 anni, con De Sciglio come vice.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2013)

più che gol è stato troppo bello quel salvataggio davanti alla porta dopo una corsa supersonica


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> più che gol è stato troppo bello quel salvataggio davanti alla porta dopo una corsa supersonica



Quel salvataggio vale più di qualsiasi altro gol. Era una situazione disperata, il rischio di fare rigore enorme, intervento strepitoso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra due annetti questo sarà mostruosamente forte.


Non succede ma se succede


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2013)

è stanco ma andava tenuto dentro...


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Gennaio 2013)

oggi non è sceso in campo.Glielo si può sicuramente perdonare ma avrei tolto bojan al suo posto!


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto averlo tolto, non ne aveva fin dal primo minuto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ci sta una prestazione opaca dopo mesi di altissimo livello.Il problema è che se non gioca lui,non gioca la squadra.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Gennaio 2013)

Un passaggio a vuoto in una partita così complicata è più che giustificato. Ci mancherebbe


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2013)

ci sta dai è normale dopo la grande prestazione contro la Juve deve riposare


----------



## vota DC (14 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho visto la partita ma dato che non ha segnato presumo abbia giocato come difensore.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Gennaio 2013)

Non ne aveva, semplicemente. Dopo 120 min ad alto livello ci sta. Io lo avrei lasciato in panca, forse.. o forse no. Cmq una nota generale, quando smetterà di giocare largo e comincerà ad avere dimestichezza a giocare anche centralmente diventerà uno dei top mondo. Per me somiglia molto al primo del piero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che ha bisogno di qualche giorno di riposo.


----------



## Francy (14 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto così. Un passaggio a vuoto dopo aver corso come un matto per mesi ci sta. Adesso deve lavorare bene e riprendere energie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Si anche perchè per inciso per chi non si fosse accorto ieri per la prima volta nella sua carriera ha subito una marcatura a uomo... e per questo che giocavano a 4 dietro...


----------



## Schism75 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Resta il fatto che un giocatore del genere, in una stagione così, NON si toglie mai. Anche se in serata non eccelsa (non è che poi avesse sbagliato chissà cosa) la sua presenza è fondamentale. Perchè un tiro a giro, una ribattuta, qualcosa la può sempre inventare. Lasciare poi in campo un Bojan, inutile, è un'altra delle follie di Allegri


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Male ieri, ma non l'avrei tolto ugualmente. Per un campione come lui la giocata è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Concordo. Temo il calo e parlo anche fantacalcisticamente parlando, ma non possiamo prescindere da lui. Che si conservi al meglio per l'amor del cielo!


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sta calando, e l'avevo detto prima che non potrebbe continuare a sto ritmo fino alla fine.
Il Milan ha bisogna di una prima punta FORTE. Elsha non può fare tutto da solo.
E poi c'è chi dice che siamo a posto in attacco.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Concordo. Temo il calo e parlo anche fantacalcisticamente parlando, ma non possiamo prescindere da lui. Che si conservi al meglio per l'amor del cielo!



che ancora mancano 9 punti alla salvezza.. XD


----------



## 2515 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Per me metà prestazione negativa è stata colpa del collettivo, Constant non gli ha mai dato un'alternativa valida di passaggio, spesso ha dovuto cercare di fare tutto da solo ma se Constant non lo accompagna lui è da solo contro tre. Quel pirla di montolivo, poi, invece di calciare col mancino alla bip poteva dargli un passaggio facilissimo in verticale rasoterra, Elsha era in linea con l'ultimo difensore e sarebbe stato davanti al portiere.
Ieri per forza di cose fuori dalla partita, abbiamo giocato quasi tutto il tempo sulla zona destra del campo e, per forza di cose, è stato escluso.
Sono sicuro che se Rossi avesse schiarato il suo modulo, il 3-5-2, Stephan avrebbe giocato molto meglio, così come Niang e Bojan, perché così potevano infilarsi alle spalle del marcatore diretto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ci sta il calo.


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Gennaio 2013)

Dopo i 120 minuti di sacrificio con la Juventus, era ampiamente pronosticabile una partita così così.
Io comunque, non l'avrei mai e poi mai tolto. Nel forcing finale poteva far la differenza.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Dopo i 120 minuti di sacrificio con la Juventus, era ampiamente pronosticabile una partita così così.
> Io comunque, non l'avrei mai e poi mai tolto. Nel forcing finale poteva far la differenza.



Uno può esser forte e talentuoso quanto vuole, ma se è in difficoltà è giusto togliere anche il grande giocatore. Ieri sera non ne ha azzeccata una che sia una. Ci sta per carità, non lo sto certo criticando.


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2013)

Hai mai visto un grande allenatore togliere la sua punta di diamante anche quando non ne imbroccava una?

No. O comunque sono cose che, difficilmente si vedono. E ti parlo di Big.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto un grande allenatore togliere la sua punta di diamante anche quando non ne imbroccava una?
> 
> No. O comunque sono cose che, difficilmente si vedono. E ti parlo di Big.



ancora non è mica un fenomeno, il ragazzo deve migliorare certo non dal punto di vista realizzativo e del sacrificio ma sotto altri aspetti


----------



## Francy (15 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ancora non è mica un fenomeno, il ragazzo deve migliorare certo non dal punto di vista realizzativo e del sacrificio ma sotto altri aspetti



Infatti, mettiamoci in testa che El Shaarawy è all'inizio di un processo di maturazione calcistica, non è assolutamente un calciatore arrivato. Ha segnato tanto, ma deve lavorare ancora moltissimo su molti aspetti. Calma ragazzi, calma. Detto questo la sua stagione rimane sorprendente, ma, come diceva Jino, se ci accontentassimo di questo El Shaarawy, ci accontenteremmo di un solo antipasto rispetto alla cena completa che può offrirci al massimo del potenziale.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Infatti, mettiamoci in testa che El Shaarawy è all'inizio di un processo di maturazione calcistica, non è assolutamente un calciatore arrivato. Ha segnato tanto, ma deve lavorare ancora moltissimo su molti aspetti. Calma ragazzi, calma. Detto questo la sua stagione rimane sorprendente, ma, come diceva Jino, se ci accontentassimo di questo El Shaarawy, ci accontenteremmo di un solo antipasto rispetto alla cena completa che può offrirci al massimo del potenziale.



El Shaarawy deve lavorare molto sul tiro in porta, sull'uso del piede mancino, di testa, sul diventare punta, sui calci da fermo. E' un ragazzo con doti straordinarie e si vedono, ma per esser considerato un fenomeno deve crescere in tutte quelle cose che ho scritto sopra. 

Ragazzi per quanto stia facendo bene non stiamo parlando ne di Messi ne di Maradona. Non capisco cosi ci sia stato di male nel togliere un giovanotto che è vero sta facendo una grande stagione, è il nostro diamante, ma stava disputando una partita scadente.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (15 Gennaio 2013)

Deve imparare a giocare di Punta, straquotone di [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ma infatti l'obiettivo principe è quello, piano piano farlo crescere anche nel ruolo di punta. Serve tempo ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy deve lavorare molto sul tiro in porta, sull'uso del piede mancino, di testa, sul diventare punta, sui calci da fermo. E' un ragazzo con doti straordinarie e si vedono, ma per esser considerato un fenomeno deve crescere in tutte quelle cose che ho scritto sopra.



Beh cristina si è megliorato andando al Manchester United, non rimanendo allo sporting. Oramai una squadra senza ambizioni non farà che farli perdere tempo. Se Ferguson lo portasse con se allo United, tutto quello che hai scritto lo imparebbe. In 2 anni potrebbe diventare un top 5


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy deve lavorare molto sul tiro in porta, sull'uso del piede mancino, di testa, sul diventare punta, sui calci da fermo. E' un ragazzo con doti straordinarie e si vedono, ma per esser considerato un fenomeno deve crescere in tutte quelle cose che ho scritto sopra.



E sul gioco con i compagni, mi permetterei di dire. Cerca poco la triangolazione.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E sul gioco con i compagni, mi permetterei di dire. Cerca poco la triangolazione.



Eheh nono, El Shaarawy nel chiedere il triangolo è bravissimo. Una delle sue doti migliori, te l'assicuro. Il punto è che il triangolo si fa in due, se non hai uno bravo a ridarti palla c'è poco da fare. Fai giocare Stephan con i Pirlo, Cassano, Ibrahimovic e poi vedi se i triangoli non li fa. 

A chi chiede uno-due? A Pazzini o Boateng? Nocerino o Emanuelson?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eheh nono, El Shaarawy nel chiedere il triangolo è bravissimo. Una delle sue doti migliori, te l'assicuro. *Il punto è che il triangolo si fa in due, se non hai uno bravo a ridarti palla c'è poco da fare*. Fai giocare Stephan con i Pirlo, Cassano, Ibrahimovic e poi vedi se i triangoli non li fa.
> 
> A chi chiede uno-due? A Pazzini o Boateng? Nocerino o Emanuelson?



Ed è esttamente quello che ho scritto nell'altro topic, quello dell'ipotetico nuovo ruolo.
D'altro canto credo che sia un atteggiamento che prescinde dalla tecnica individuale del compagno. Ma forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ancora non è mica un fenomeno, il ragazzo deve migliorare certo non dal punto di vista realizzativo e del sacrificio ma sotto altri aspetti



Nessuno ha detto che ad oggi lo si può considerare un fenomeno, ma ora è la nostra punta di diamante, e ha ampiamente dimostrato che se pure in serata no, la giocata te la può sempre tirare fuori. Tutto qua. Poi che debba migliorare sotto molti aspetti è palese, ha solo 20 anni, mi parrebbe strano il contrario.


----------



## runner (18 Gennaio 2013)

con Niang in mezzo che lo aiuta negli spazi sarebbe ancora più micidiale!!


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eheh nono, El Shaarawy nel chiedere il triangolo è bravissimo. Una delle sue doti migliori, te l'assicuro. Il punto è che il triangolo si fa in due, se non hai uno bravo a ridarti palla c'è poco da fare. Fai giocare Stephan con i Pirlo, Cassano, Ibrahimovic e poi vedi se i triangoli non li fa.
> 
> A chi chiede uno-due? A Pazzini o Boateng? Nocerino o Emanuelson?



Sottoscrivo, contro la Juve la scena esemplare.
Stephan salta l'avversario, è a 5 metri dall'area per vie centrali, davanti c'é Pazzini che tiene la zona, El Shaarawy gli propone il passaggio e Pazzini deve solo fargli una facile sponda alla propria sinistra per farlo tirare PERFETTAMENTE SMARCATO e cosa fa Pazzini quando Elsha gli da il pallone? Si gira e scatta verso la porta col difendore dietro di lui, con cui stava lottando per non farsi passare davanti tra l'altro, che prende palla e calcia via. Infatti Stephan si è incazzato da morire in quel momento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2013)

questo se gioca con gente che sa giocare a calcio fa molti più gol...ma per adesso l'importante è crescere


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Uno come El Shaarawy se giocasse con gente come Kakà, Ibra et simili avrebbe un rendimento ancora più alto. Io sono sempre dell'idea che un giocatore TECNICO rende con compagni TECNICI.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Deve essere più continuo nel corso della partita, un po' lo stesso problema che ha Montolivo, che tiene in mano il centrocampo 60-65 minuti a partita intervallati da pause di evanescenza


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

un po sottotono ma non male


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi ha fatto la solita partita di sacrificio e attacco.Necessita di qualcuno che sappia fare una cosa basilare,per sfruttarne le qualità:giocare a calcio.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

El Shaarawy sta giocando come uno o due mesi fa eh, con l'unica differenza che non fa il golletto. Ma a livello di prestazioni non è che sia calato, questo era El Shaarawy anche prima. Un talento pazzesco che deve maturare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Gli manca il gol, ma può starci

Prestazione eccellente anche oggi


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

E' capace di uscire da certe situazioni in maniera impeccabile, sulla sinistra siamo messi molto bene c'è solo da capire se Boateng si integrerà bene come mezzala sinistra perché potrebbe saltarci fuori qualcosa di interessante se facciamo il giusto acquisto davanti.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy sta giocando come uno o due mesi fa eh, con l'unica differenza che non fa il golletto. Ma a livello di prestazioni non è che sia calato, questo era El Shaarawy anche prima. Un talento pazzesco che deve maturare.



invece lo vedo un po' meno "pratico". deve giocare più a testa alta, esattamente come un mese fa. Anche oggi in 3 o 4 occasioni aveva la possibilità di servire un comopagno smarcato e invece ha fatto un retropassaggio in 2 occasioni, e in altre 2 si è avventurato in dribbling e ha perso palla: se gli riuscivano non avrebbe guadagnato nulla se non 2 metri.
Ma non si sta fermando mai... sarebbe cosa buona e giusta farlo riposare, ma non abbiamo ricambi.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Gennaio 2013)

Il fatto è che se non tira lui non creiamo mai. Oltre i due goal, i tiri verso lo specchio sono stati solo suoi.

Peccato, oggi avrebbe meritato il goal


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ma poi oltretutto è normale che venga marcato di più e meglio. La novità è passata. Ciò non toglie che per me il rendimento è assolutamente lo stesso dei mesi precedenti, ciò che è cambiata è la media reti.


----------



## Graxx (20 Gennaio 2013)

è un giocatore che oltre il gol fa prestazioni importanti...sempre o quasi...e ha solo 20anni....non aggiungo altro...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ma il bolide che ha tirato al 90' uscito di un soffio col portiere immobile ? Parliamone.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma il bolide che ha tirato al 90' uscito di un soffio col portiere immobile ? Parliamone.



Sarebbe stato un goal meritatissimo.

Detto questo, ripeto, se non tira lui facciamo fatica a creare. Anche quando è in ombra [non oggi] può tirarti fuori dal cilindro la giocata del campione.


----------



## Dapone (20 Gennaio 2013)

è sempre importantissimo solo che ora rispetto a 2 mesi fa appena lo vedono palla al piede lo murano in 3


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non segna, la prestazione è maiuscola: attacca, dribbla, gioca per la squadra, torna a difendere.
Rispetto agli inizi l'unica cosa che manca è il gol, ma ci va benissimo così. Strepitoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2013)

va bene così Stephan


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tornato sui livelli pre-sosta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ha tirato un attimo il fiato, ma già oggi ha dimostrato enormi progressi per tornare ai livelli che ci ha abituato quest'anno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora una volta non trova il gol, spiace e nei secondi tempi ultimamente cala un pò. Nulla da rimproverargli comunque, vista l'età ci sta. FORZA STEPHAN!


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta non trova il gol, spiace e nei secondi tempi ultimamente cala un pò. Nulla da rimproverargli comunque, vista l'età ci sta. FORZA STEPHAN!



Non so cosa tu abbia visto, ieri il secondo tempo è stato ancora più incisivo.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Poi comunque ad oggi Stephan non è un bomber. Lo diventerà sicuro, ma non era sicuramente lui il designato a segnare così tanto.

Per inciso, secondo me quest'anno va oltre i 20, e per un ragazzo così giovane sarebbe strepitoso, anche in ottica maturazione.


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2013)

Era ora che tornasse al gol....speriamo tripletta così raggiunge Cavani


----------



## rossovero (27 Gennaio 2013)

Fantastico il gol, ma per la posizione che occupa in campo è importante che impari a usare anche il sinistro.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Fantastico il gol, ma per la posizione che occupa in campo è importante che impari a usare anche il sinistro.



A prescindere da tutto, un campione usa entrambi i piedi e lui sul mancino deve crescere tanto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sento come se potesse dare ancora di più, non mi soddisfa


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutto, un campione usa entrambi i piedi e lui sul mancino deve crescere tanto.



Un campione si misura da quello che fa in campo,i piedi che usa contano poco (almeno per me).
Altrimenti Messi non sarebbe un campione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sento come se potesse dare ancora di più, non mi soddisfa


Infatti può dare di più ma bisogna dargli tempo.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un campione si misura da quello che fa in campo,i piedi che usa contano poco (almeno per me).
> Altrimenti Messi non sarebbe un campione.



Non tiriamo in ballo la categoria degli alieni, quale Messi. Parliamo di grandi giocatori, devo ancora trovarlo un campione che sappia usare solamente un piede. C. Ronaldo, Cavani, Falcao, Ibra, Sheva, Ronaldo hanno segnato e segnano indifferentemente con l'uno o l'altro piede. 

Se El Shaarawy non imparerà ad usare anche l'altro piede sarà molto più facile da marcare, visto che fa sempre la solita cosa, accentrarsi sul piede forte. Ormai l'hanno capito pure i muri, infatti non salta più gli uomini come i mesi precedenti, ormai lo conoscono.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non tiriamo in ballo la categoria degli alieni, quale Messi. Parliamo di grandi giocatori, devo ancora trovarlo un campione che sappia usare solamente un piede. C. Ronaldo, Cavani, Falcao, Ibra, Sheva, Ronaldo hanno segnato e segnano indifferentemente con l'uno o l'altro piede.
> 
> Se El Shaarawy non imparerà ad usare anche l'altro piede sarà molto più facile da marcare, visto che fa sempre la solita cosa, accentrarsi sul piede forte. Ormai l'hanno capito pure i muri, infatti non salta più gli uomini come i mesi precedenti, ormai lo conoscono.



Quelli che hai citato sono campioni a prescindere,il buon uso del piede debole serve,ma a mio parere è un plus rispetto invece al talento puro.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Per me no, un attaccante che non usa entrambi i piedi è prevedibile, ergo non è un top. Ha tutto il tempo di imparare a calciare in porta ed di usare il mancino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quelli che hai citato sono campioni a prescindere,il buon uso del piede debole serve,ma a mio parere è un plus rispetto invece al talento puro.


Non è un di più, è necessaria. Dà più possibilità al giocatore di attaccare e toglie chance all'avversario di difendere. I Grandi campioni sono tali perché imprevedibili.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è un di più, è necessaria. Dà più possibilità al giocatore di attaccare e toglie chance all'avversario di difendere. I Grandi campioni sono tali perché imprevedibili.




 Esatto!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bah,continuo a non essere d'accordo.Robben sarebbe un campione se fosse più continuo,ma usa il destro solo per appoggiarsi.
Lo stesso Elsha che motivo avrebbe di avere un sinistro al livello del destro,lui che non è un attaccante "centrale" (a differenza,guardacaso,di tutti quelli riportati da Jino).Lui rientra sul destro perchè è la posizione in campo che lo "impone",e anche quando invece va sul fondo ha doti tecniche tali da permettergli tranquillamente il cross di esterno.Ribadisco,per un attaccante esterno,per come la vedo io,essere ambidestri è solo un plus.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bah,continuo a non essere d'accordo.Robben sarebbe un campione se fosse più continuo,ma usa il destro solo per appoggiarsi.
> Lo stesso Elsha che motivo avrebbe di avere un sinistro al livello del destro,lui che non è un attaccante "centrale" (a differenza,guardacaso,di tutti quelli riportati da Jino).Lui rientra sul destro perchè è la posizione in campo che lo "impone",e anche quando invece va sul fondo ha doti tecniche tali da permettergli tranquillamente il cross di esterno.Ribadisco,per un attaccante esterno,per come la vedo io,essere ambidestri è solo un plus.



Il discorso di fondo è che il futuro di El Shaarawy sarà quello di diventare una seconda punta e di agire anche per vie centrali. Quei nomi che ho citato io sono un Cavani che era attaccante esterno, Ronaldo un'ala destra. Vuoi far scommessa che pure Stephan con il passare degli anni diventerà più punta di quanto non sia ora? 

Ogni giocatore ha un piede preferito, è ovvio, il destro gli rimarrà sempre ma è ovvio che con il sinistro debba crescere, anche se non ai livelli del piede naturale. Il cross di esterno lo sa fare, vero, ma anche oggi un cross di esterno l'ha totalmente sbagliato, perchè farlo di esterno non è il concetto giusto.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2013)

cmq a oggi, se non sbaglio è a quota 22 gol stagionali (contando anche nazionale e under). 

mostruoso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso di fondo è che il futuro di *El Shaarawy sarà quello di diventare una seconda punta e di agire anche per vie centrali*. Quei nomi che ho citato io sono un Cavani che era attaccante esterno, Ronaldo un'ala destra. *Vuoi far scommessa che pure Stephan con il passare degli anni diventerà più punta di quanto non sia ora? *
> 
> Ogni giocatore ha un piede preferito, è ovvio, il destro gli rimarrà sempre ma è ovvio che con il sinistro debba crescere, anche se non ai livelli del piede naturale. Il cross di esterno lo sa fare, vero, ma anche oggi un cross di esterno l'ha totalmente sbagliato, perchè farlo di esterno non è il concetto giusto.



Io spero di no,onestamente.Lui È un esterno,è la sua natura.
Cavani ha giocato esterno solo nel suo peggior anno per far spazio ad Amauri (33 presenze,5 gol),non è mai stato un esterno.Su Ronaldo hai ragionissima,ma parliamo di un perfezionista,uno che si allena a 2000 all'ora tutti i giorni e che vuole essere il più forte.


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è un di più, è necessaria. Dà più possibilità al giocatore di attaccare e toglie chance all'avversario di difendere. I Grandi campioni sono tali perché imprevedibili.



Giusta considerazione, ma chi è veloce come El Shaarawy da poter saltare secco l'avversario non ha bisogno di avere un gran mancino. Ovvio che debba lavorarci sopra per avere un buon sinistro, ma non è fondamentale per lui,


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Anche Constant usa solo il sinistro, eppure ogni pallone che tocca è un cioccolatino prelibato


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Più che altro deve imparare a non rientrare sempre sul destro. Magari dovrebbe imparare a tirare di esterno destro ad esempio. E, come dite voi, migliorare un pò il piede sinistro. La cosa fondamentale nel cambiare movimento non sta tanto nel primo marcatore, che più o meno si posiziona sempre nello stesso modo, ma nell'uomo che raddoppia che sa che se fai sempre un determinato movimento si mette a presidiare la tua zona di arrivo.


----------



## rossovero (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non è necessario che diventi un fenomeno anche col sinistro, quanto che ogni tanto, quando la situazione lo richiede, sappia usarlo. Non sempre si può accentrare per il tiro e quando si allarga potrebbe mettere palle interessanti in mezzo: ed è meglio che usi il sinistro piuttosto che fare un movimento innaturale (e più lento) per calciare col destro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Giusta considerazione, ma chi è veloce come El Shaarawy da poter saltare secco l'avversario non ha bisogno di avere un gran mancino. Ovvio che debba lavorarci sopra per avere un buon sinistro, ma non è fondamentale per lui,


Diventa più prevedibile se lavora solo di destro, poi chiaro che possa continuare esclusivamente con il destro ma nel suo bagaglio tecnico l'utilizzo del sinistro è fondamentale per il salto di qualità.


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diventa più prevedibile se lavora solo di destro, poi chiaro che possa continuare esclusivamente con il destro ma nel suo bagaglio tecnico l'utilizzo del sinistro è fondamentale per il salto di qualità.



E' vero, ma El Sha si sposta su entrambe le zone, non fa un solo movimento ad accentrarsi, come Emanuelson che è scritto quello che fa. Pure Constant usa sempre il sinistro ma quando è in giornata ti infila 10 dribbling secchi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma El Sha si sposta su entrambe le zone, non fa un solo movimento ad accentrarsi, come Emanuelson che è scritto quello che fa. Pure Constant usa sempre il sinistro ma quando è in giornata ti infila 10 dribbling secchi.


Capisco ma qui si parla di un El Sharaawy come di un Robben, come di un Ronaldo, cioè come di un fenomeno tout court per i prossimi anni. In questo senso deve divenire un attaccante completo, cioè deve saper fare tutto e ad oggi ha ancora alcune carenze


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il goal a Parma è la risposta a tutto quanto detto nelle ultime due pagine.

Detto questo, strepitoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

bravo Stephan che torna al gol


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non riuscirà mai a diventare una seconda punta. Si sta abituando a giocare in un ruolo che ne esalta le caratteristiche. La più importante soprattutto: spostamento della palla sull'esterno e movimento ad accentrarsi.
Avete citato Robben. Io ve ne cito un altro secondo me più simile a lui come interpretazione del ruolo: Ronaldinho.

Da seconda punta avrebbe più difficoltà a partire in velocità (così come punta). Non roviniamolo... lasciamolo in quel ruolo. Che se lo rovini chi lo comprerà da noi in futuro!


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2013)

C'é da dire che il povero stephan non ha mai nessuno che lo sappia lanciare in velocitá, o comunque un gioco che gli consenta di essere ancora piú incisivo. Pensate a un Pirlo che lo lancia con palla sul piede. Secondo avrebbe fatto altri 6-7 goal.


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dato interessante? Cavani senza rigori ha segnato quanto El Shaarawy che non ne ha mai battuti.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Dato interessante? Cavani senza rigori ha segnato quanto El Shaarawy che non ne ha mai battuti.



Ok, però per onor di cronaca bisogna dire che il faraone ha giocato 22 partite mentre Cavani 19 

cavani è ad oggi di un altro pianeta dai, pensare che stephan potesse fregarlo era utopia.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, però per onor di cronaca bisogna dire che il faraone ha giocato 22 partite mentre Cavani 19
> 
> cavani è ad oggi di un altro pianeta dai, pensare che stephan potesse fregarlo era utopia.



Per fare un confronto bisogna aspettare 5 anni, ora come ora non vale nulla.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per fare un confronto bisogna aspettare 5 anni, ora come ora non vale nulla.



Ma esatto, è quello che sostengo pure io. Cavani è un campione affermato, El Shaarawy è un giovane. Esser stato davanti a Cavani per mesi nella classifica cannonieri dev'esser già di per se un motivo di orgoglio. Lo sapevamo fin dall'estate che Edinson avrebbe vinto la classica cannonieri, è l'unico top player rimasto li davanti in Italia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

Il Faraone twitta:

"Ormai anche i limoni crescono così...Ahahahah!!!".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

si vede che è un po' stanco...e ci sta visto che ci ha tenuto lui in piedi fino a dicembre


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera ha fatto una partitone e non è per niente stanco altrimenti al 92 non faceva quello scatto che ha procurato il rigore. Ormai lo si analizza troppo spesso solo per i gol che fa, per il fatto che è capocannoniere della squadra, cerchiamo di guardarlo a 360 gradi. Ha fatto 2-3 recuperi nella nostra trequarti da paura ed ha corso tantissimo.


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2013)

ha salvato un gol fatto e fondamentale in entrambi i gol, se perfeziona l'intesa con gli altri due ci ritroviamo un attacco atomico..e giocano insieme da 2 giorni!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ha anche impedito il tiro a Merkel in area nostra. Per dire


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Superbo stasera, immenso. Ma con Balotelli secondo me segnerà molto meno di prima.


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha anche impedito il tiro a Merkel in area nostra. Per dire



gli ha fatto capire perchè l'hanno sacrificato per comprarlo.XD


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha anche impedito il tiro a Merkel in area nostra. Per dire



Esatto,un recupero mostruoso.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2013)

Grande partita. Anzi, grandissima. Il gol non deve diventare una ossessione.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande partita. Anzi, grandissima. Il gol non deve diventare una ossessione.


.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il Faraone è molto maturo, con Balotelli può solo fare bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Bene, benissimo, ma nel corso della partita si prende delle pause in cui sparisce, un po' come fa Montolivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2013)

Migliore in campo come sempre troppo forte


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

gran bella partita con quei tre li davanti e tutt'altra musica, vero il rigore non c'era ma a primo impatto sembrava netto poi va beh visto 3000 volte poi si vede che non c'è


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ho rivisto gli highlights e mi sono accorto che in occasione dell'azione che ha portato al rigore era stato lui a recuperare palla in difesa, poi è riuscito ad avere la forza per scattare fino a dentro l'area.
Mostruoso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bene, benissimo, ma nel corso della partita si prende delle pause in cui sparisce, un po' come fa Montolivo.


Le pause in realtà sono tanto lavoro sporco.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande partita. Anzi, grandissima. Il gol non deve diventare una ossessione.


Quotone!


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Veramente ammirevole. Vedere uno col suo talento giocare a tutto campo e sacrificarsi in quel modo......Grandissimo giocatore


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Veramente ammirevole. Vedere uno col suo talento giocare a tutto campo e sacrificarsi in quel modo



Merito del nostro Mister !


----------



## If Everyone Cared (4 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Merito del nostro Mister !



spero ti legga un tifoso padovano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> spero ti legga un tifoso padovano.



Spera pure

- - - Aggiornato - - -

“sto hoglioncello presuntuoso, perché ha fatto du gol in B pensa d’esse un fenomeno”


(cit.)


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> spero ti legga un tifoso padovano.



Io sono tifoso padovano e fidati che El Shaarawy non si sacrificava così in copertura prima al Padova, lo stesso Sacchi lo ha detto e tantissimi altri mister.


----------



## prd7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

El Shaarawy è assolutamente un prodotto di Allegri


----------



## If Everyone Cared (4 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io sono tifoso padovano e fidati che El Shaarawy non si sacrificava così in copertura prima al Padova, lo stesso Sacchi lo ha detto e tantissimi altri mister.



da quel che so è sempre stata una sua peculiarità, confermata peraltro da un mio amico tifoso del padova e da diversi utenti padovani in un altro forum.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> da quel che so è sempre stata una sua peculiarità, confermata peraltro da un mio amico e tifoso del padova e da diversi utenti padovani in un altro forum.



Alla fine il lavoro tattico su El Shaarawy e Niang, è l’unico grande merito di Allegri, se gli levi anche questo.


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> da quel che so è sempre stata una sua peculiarità, confermata peraltro da un mio amico e tifoso del padova e da diversi utenti padovani in un altro forum.



El Shaarawy ha sempre corso tanto ma spesso anche perché si giocava di contropiede e stava nella metà campo del padova per poi partire in velocità, elsha non tornava così indietro e così bene prima. Nemmeno il primo anno al milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

C'è un bell'articolo in Sportmediaset a proposito, la mia citazione è solo un estratto, fatto sta che l'anno passato ElSha non tornava.

Anche se a Padova magari tornava ( cosa peraltro non molto confermata mi pare ), un trasferimento al Milan non è una stupidaggine, facile davvero convincersi di essere un fenomeno.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ferme restando che il lavoro di Allegri su lui e Niang, è una cosa di cui si deve giustamente prendere tutti i meriti. In rete si trovano queste parole di chi a Padova l’ha allenato:

Alessandro Dal Canto: “_Stephan, carattere forte e determinato, è un esterno offensivo *che si muove bene pure in fase di non possesso palla*. E' dotato di qualità tecniche eccezionali. Ha colpi geniali da rifinitore e da finalizzatore. A Padova è diventato un beniamino. Il ragazzo necessita di crescere e irrobustirsi anche se già adesso è difficile portargli via il pallone_.

Direi che anche Dal Canto l’aveva inquadrato perfettamente.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono simpatizzante Padova, lo seguo e vado spesso allo stadio, tra l'altro in quella meravigliosa stagione con Stephan sono pure andato tante volte allo stadio. 

El Shaarawy tornava e copriva pure all'epoca, ve l'assicuro. Se poi volete star qui a sindacare sul fatto che non lo facesse bene come ora ok, ma comunque lo faceva, è una sua peculiarità da sempre.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> da quel che so è sempre stata una sua peculiarità, confermata peraltro da un mio amico e tifoso del padova e da diversi utenti padovani in un altro forum.



Confermo.


----------



## Francy (5 Febbraio 2013)

Non ho ancora sottolineato la sua ottima prestazione ieri.


----------



## DannySa (5 Febbraio 2013)

C'è la fidanzata su SI con la sua maglia


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> C'è la fidanzata su SI con la sua maglia



L'ha trovata?


----------



## DannySa (5 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'ha trovata?



Credo proprio di sì, magrissima ma discreta gnocca..


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Foto?


----------



## DannySa (5 Febbraio 2013)

Non saprei, dovresti riguardarti la replica della puntata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Io non ho capito perchè è stato cambiato, in un'ora non ha POTUTO far nulla che la palla non passava mai dalle sue parti.

Con lui nel finale qualcosa in più si faceva..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

poca roba oggi il faraone sta pagando un po l'ottima stagione che sta facendo, rientra comunque per dare una mano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2013)

non concepisco che ora sia praticamente ignorato in campo, oggi o si andava da ABATE sulla destra o niente!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

meglio lui stanco che Robinho


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Un pò appannato, ma di certo non viene aiutato dai compagni. Oggi ad esempio De Sciglio non gli ha offerto una sovrapposizione neanche morire, a destro non gli hanno fatto un cambio gioco che sia uno, Muntari l'ha appoggiato poco. Insomma, il periodo non è magico, ma non lo aiuta nessuno.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma solo io lo vedo in difficoltà perché stanchissimo?


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma secondo me non è che sia stanco fisicamente, altrimenti per dire non avrebbe fatto quello scatto contro l'Udinese al 93esimo minuto. Secondo me è stanco mentalmente, perchè in fondo ha tirato da solo la carretta per mesi e mesi, perchè gioca sempre, perchè ora tutti si aspettano tanto da lui. 

Qualche partita fuori non gli farebbe male, mentalmente. Ma alternative ce ne stanno poche, a sinistra potresti schierare a fare quel lavoro solo Robinho, peccato abbia staccato la spina. Oppure cambi modulo e giochi con due punte la davanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me non è che sia stanco fisicamente, altrimenti per dire non avrebbe fatto quello scatto contro l'Udinese al 93esimo minuto. Secondo me è stanco mentalmente, perchè in fondo ha tirato da solo la carretta per mesi e mesi, perchè gioca sempre, perchè ora tutti si aspettano tanto da lui.
> 
> Qualche partita fuori non gli farebbe male, mentalmente. Ma alternative ce ne stanno poche, a sinistra potresti schierare a fare quel lavoro solo Robinho, peccato abbia staccato la spina. Oppure cambi modulo e giochi con due punte la davanti.


Può anche continuare, noi possiamo concentrarci su Balo in compenso.


----------



## Canonista (11 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un pò appannato, ma di certo non viene aiutato dai compagni. Oggi ad esempio De Sciglio non gli ha offerto una sovrapposizione neanche morire, a destro non gli hanno fatto un cambio gioco che sia uno, Muntari l'ha appoggiato poco. Insomma, il periodo non è magico, ma non lo aiuta nessuno.



Secondo me De Sciglio non ha spinto solo perché la difesa ed il centrocampo dalla sua parte non glielo permettevano.
Con un po' di copertura (sicura) dietro e aiuto in appoggio avanti avrebbe avuto praterie, ma la situazione di oggi non era bellissima. 
Sempre secondo me è stato anche maturo nel capire che spingere=lasciare spazio vitale per il Cagliari.


Comunque nessuno di noi può permettersi di parlare "male" di El, fino ad ora è stato lui il Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me soffre Balotelli un pò..


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me soffre Balotelli un pò..



E' da dicembre che le sue prestazioni sono su questo standard, quindi non è che c'entri Balotelli alla fine.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Secondo me De Sciglio non ha spinto solo perché la difesa ed il centrocampo dalla sua parte non glielo permettevano.
> Con un po' di copertura (sicura) dietro e aiuto in appoggio avanti avrebbe avuto praterie, ma la situazione di oggi non era bellissima.
> Sempre secondo me è stato anche maturo nel capire che spingere=lasciare spazio vitale per il Cagliari.
> 
> ...



Io credo che De Sciglio a sinistra faccia tanta fatica a spingere. Non è a suo agio con il mancino. A sinistra difende bene, ma spinge poco. Ieri El Shaarawy non è stato per niente aiutato dalla catena di sinistra.


----------



## S T B (11 Febbraio 2013)

beh sulla sinistra non abbiamo giocato ieri. Inoltre con un centrocampo del genere è difficile rifornire le punte... io lo assolvo!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' da dicembre che le sue prestazioni sono su questo standard, quindi non è che c'entri Balotelli alla fine.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Con Balotelli per me c'è rischio che peggiori. Può anche soffrirlo "psicologicamente".


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono per un'idea, un calciatore tecnico dotato di classe si trova bene con compagni tecnici dotati di classe. Ergo non vedo in cosa si possano pestare i piedi, francamente. Anzi, per me è tutt'altro. 

Poi se avessero lo stesso ruolo allora può essere che l'uno penalizzi l'altro, ma non mi sembra certo il caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Con Balotelli per me c'è rischio che peggiori. Può anche soffrirlo "psicologicamente".



Contro l'Udinese è stato il migliore.Poi oh,appena giochiamo una partita maluccio(peraltro con qualche attenuante,tipo l'esordio di qualche lungodegente,Monto fuori) rispuntano tutti gli aspeti negativi di questo mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli non c'entra nulla con El Sharaawy. Il faraone non sta, semplicemente, segnando un goal a partita, per il resto le sue prestazioni son le solite, cioè di alto livello.


----------



## yelle (11 Febbraio 2013)

boh, secondo me il fatto che non gli arrivi una palla decente conta qualcosa.
Ieri si continuava a salire sulla fascia destra per poi passare palla a Balotelli o Niang (o, peggio ancora, Flamini).
A stephan saranno arrivati si e no 3 palloni giocabili decenti.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], hanno confermato fastidi al ginocchio per El Shaarawy a causa dell'eccessivo utilizzo. Un problema che aveva dalla scorsa stagione.
Mettiamoci che è alla prima stagione in cui gioca sempre... mettiamoci che ha giocato in nazionale...

Mi sembra tutto così logico e ... fisiologico che non ci sarebbe nemmeno da discutere.

Panchina obbligatoria contro il Parma se no crolla.


----------



## tequilad (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eh si, è colpa di Balotelli anche la crisi nel mondo...e le dimissioni del Papa...ma dai!


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2013)

É il centrocampo il problema del faraone, ieri avevamo 3 mediani che non hanno recuperato una palla, e ogni santa azione lui deve farsi il maxzo avanti e.indietro per dare 1 po piu di copertura visto che abbiamo una difesa imbarazzante e un centrocampo nullo. Ogni azione deve farsi 70 metri per riprender palla e ripartire.. avessimo un centrocampo adeguato e.un allenatore piu capace il faraone farebbe ancora meglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Febbraio 2013)

non centra niente Balotelli


----------



## MisterBet (11 Febbraio 2013)

Semplicemente dopo aver tirato la carretta per quattro mesi, non è brillante come ottobre/novembre...detto questo contro l'Udinese appena otto giorni fa ha fatto un'ottima partita entrando in tutte le occasioni chiave (il primo gol del Balo ed il rigore...)...

In più ieri ha sofferto lo sbilanciamento a destra del gioco...quando torneranno Costant e Boateng ci sarà un riequilibrio che gioverà di riflesso anche a lui...


----------



## Principe (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> É il centrocampo il problema del faraone, ieri avevamo 3 mediani che non hanno recuperato una palla, e ogni santa azione lui deve farsi il maxzo avanti e.indietro per dare 1 po piu di copertura visto che abbiamo una difesa imbarazzante e un centrocampo nullo. Ogni azione deve farsi 70 metri per riprender palla e ripartire.. avessimo un centrocampo adeguato e.un allenatore piu capace il faraone farebbe ancora meglio.



Problema centrato , metti elsha nel Barcellona poi vediamo se sta una partita senza segnare


----------



## jaws (11 Febbraio 2013)

Più che per la presenza di Balotelli ha sofferto per la mancanza di Boateng e Constant, speriamo che venerdì ci siano entrambi


----------



## pennyhill (11 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Problema centrato , metti elsha nel Barcellona poi vediamo se sta una partita senza segnare



In squadra con Messi, allora anche più di una partita. 
Sanchez, Pedro, Villa, Tello, in quattro hanno fatto 16 gol in campionato.

Avrebbe bisogno di riposare, ma in questo periodo non so quanto possa permetterselo, il Milan...


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me soffre Balotelli un pò..



C'entra assolutamente niente con Balotelli. E' dal mese di dicembre che sta calando il ritmo. E l'avevo notato.

Prima dell'arrivo di Balotelli. 
Per me l'arrivo di Balotelli è un bene perche non avrà più tutta la risponsabilità dei gol. Ma lo sapevo che non poteva tenere sto ritmo tutto l'anno. Impossibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], hanno confermato fastidi al ginocchio per El Shaarawy a causa dell'eccessivo utilizzo. Un problema che aveva dalla scorsa stagione.
> Mettiamoci che è alla prima stagione in cui gioca sempre... mettiamoci che ha giocato in nazionale...
> 
> Mi sembra tutto così logico e ... fisiologico che non ci sarebbe nemmeno da discutere.
> ...


Panchina col Parma anche perché giocherà sicuramente con il Barça ed io lo farei riposare anche in quell'occasione.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Panchina col Parma anche perché giocherà sicuramente con il Barça ed io lo farei riposare anche in quell'occasione.



Quoto


----------



## 2515 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Facciamolo giocare solo un tempo a parma e basta. Lui ha detto che sto problema ce l'ha da padova.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldo che soffriva di problemi ai tendini già da ragazzetto, pagò un utilizzo sicuramente eccessivo (era arrivato a giocare 70 partite a stagione), ma il vero problema è che lo trasformarono da segaligno a Captain America. 
Considerando che di questi problemi di El Shaarawy si parlava già anni fa, ho sempre sperato non lo trasformassero come Pato


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset,Stephan El Shaarawy prolungherà il suo contratto di un anno,con scadenza 2018,aumentando gli emolumenti dagli odierni 800 mila euro a 3 mln + bonus.*


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Febbraio 2013)

contrario. non ha senso aumentargli il contratto adesso visto che il recente prolungamento scade nel 2017. e sopratutto un aumento cosi alto deve ancora meritarselo. Sono stato tra i pochi a sostenere sin dacsubito che fosse un fenomeno, e me lo tengo strettissimo, tuttavia non incensiamolo troppo.


----------



## MisterBet (13 Febbraio 2013)

Non credo proprio a 3 M più bonus...secondo me, giustamente, intorno ai 2 M...


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Scoperà troppo, sarà un po' stanco


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

La solita sparata di sportmediaset.


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sembra strano passi direttamente a 3 mln l'anno. Detto questo un aumento di ingaggio se lo merita.


----------



## jaws (13 Febbraio 2013)

800mila effettivamente erano troppo pochi sia per l'alto rendimento sia per il ritorno economico e di immagine che El Shaarawy porta al Milan


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Febbraio 2013)

...cmq tutta sta grande ansia che abbiamo di rinnovare i contratti.Anche se elsha se lo merita un adeguamento io tirerei le somme a fine stagione pure con eventuali altri giocatori che non sono in scadenza!E tenderei se fosse possibile tenere lo stipendio base piu basso ma offrire piu bunus...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2013)

No vedo l'ora che torni già mi manca 

El-balo-niang che attacco...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Febbraio 2013)

è mancato anche a me...ci ha tenuti a galla per mesi...è il migliore


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2013)

col barça se non recuperasse...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2013)

Lo preserverei per il derby sinceramente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo sia al 100% sia per il Barça che per l'Inter, già l'assenza di mercoledì di Balotelli sarà un lusso che non ci potremmo permettere.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

L'importante è non rischiarlo, Barca o non Barca. Deve stare bene per giocare, la stagione è ancora lunga e importante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Spero che non lo mettano in campo se non è in condizione.

Sarebbe una catastrofe.

Champions del cavolo.


----------



## 2515 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Io lo farei giocare un'ora col barça, finché ha fiato, senza farlo sforzare. Poi fresco con l'inter, avrà bisogno di tutte le energie, Zanetti ha ancora gambe forti e esperienza da vendere, quindi gli servirà tutta la sua esplosività nello scatto. A ranocchia ci pensa balotelli, a Naganano ci pensa Niang.XD


----------



## runner (19 Febbraio 2013)

indipendentemente da tutto nella partita col barcellona dovrà sfruttare molto il fatto di riuscire a tagliare in mezzo nell' area.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

bella partita con un assist favoloso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bella partita con un assist favoloso


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2013)

grande assist..bravo faraone


----------



## Canonista (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sempre a testa alta, con il Chievo o con il Barcellona. Vai campione!


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto segnare Muntari contro il barcellona.. Assist del secolo.XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ha fatto segnare Muntari contro il barcellona.. Assist del secolo.XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto è forte sto ragazzo, mamma mia.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2013)

Che sacrificio ragazzi, pazzesco Stephan.


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

All'inter rode di più la sua presenza al milan che quella di balotelli, e li capisco devo dire. Esce appena inizia a sentire i crampi, giusto così. Domenica lavorerà più dove gli compete, in avanti!!


----------



## sheva90 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tutto apposto il ginocchio?


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Tutto apposto il ginocchio?



aveva i crampi, non era il ginocchio, infatti saltellava poco prima di essere sostituito ma si teneva entrambe le gambe.


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto 1 assist al bacio, conquistato la punizione che ha portato l 1 a 0 e si è sacrificato fino allo stremo, questi giocatori ti fanno innamorare ancora di piu del MILAN


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2013)

assist alla roberto baggio


----------



## Gekyn (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mi piace di più adesso, di quando segnava a raffica


----------



## prebozzio (21 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatore vero.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Febbraio 2013)

sei il mio eroe!!!!!immenso in tutto sto ragazzo!!!


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi ma vogliamo parlare di questo genio in campo?
recupera, corre e fa delle cose pregevoli!!

lo adoro!!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ma quanto è forte? E' fortemente imbarazzante... cioe faceva avanti indietro come un mostro...lo trovavi in difesa poi nell'azione di attacco era già in area avversaria...mamma mia fortissimo

L'assist per muntari è un capolavoro, un 20 enne contro il barca con calma è tranquillità fa quelle cose...bravissimo...non si tocca


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto un assist delizioso. Ma quanto si sacrifica questo ragazzo, da esempio per tutti.


----------



## Graxx (21 Febbraio 2013)

non una partita bella da vedere la sua...ma quanto ha corso e poi che assist...che assist...mamma mia senza parole...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Febbraio 2013)

solo l'assist. immenso. lo amo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un assist delizioso. Ma quanto si sacrifica questo ragazzo, da esempio per tutti.


Secondo me in quell'assist c'è molto di più del gesto tecnico, c'è maturità. Un altro ragazzo magari avrebbe tirato e avrebbe buttato al vento il 2-0, invece lui lucidamente e abilmente ha servito un bocconcino a Muntari che ha perforato Valdes.


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non mi sorprende, l'anno scorso al camp nou un minuto dopo il suo ingresso uccellò Pique..

Punizione dell'1-0 procurata e assist del secondo, praticamente un ninja, lavora nell'ombra ma colpisce come pochi comunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

che assist poi ha corso come un matto come sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

Bah... io credo di non aver visto mai un 20 enne cosi decisivo ovunque... 

Siamo dove siamo solo grazie a lui in campionato
Ed in CL è merito suo se abbiamo passato quel girone ridicolo.

Per me è semplicemente under 21 piu forte e decisivo al mondo. Altro che quel bluff neymar


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2013)

Stephan ha lo spirito di sacrificio che difficilmente un ragazzino ha, è una delle cose più complicate da trasmettere ad un giovane attaccante. Questa cosa lui ce l'ha innata, da sempre, è un generoso.


----------



## Tobi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Il recupero su daniel alves nella nostra area mi ha fatto venire le lacrime agli occhi, questo è uno dei motivi per cui il milan continua ad emozionarmi ancora


----------



## MisterBet (23 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stephan ha lo spirito di sacrificio che difficilmente un ragazzino ha, è una delle cose più complicate da trasmettere ad un giovane attaccante. Questa cosa lui ce l'ha innata, da sempre, è un generoso.



Ora la sfida consisterà nel mantenere quest'attitudine e questa applicazione anche quando sarà affermato davvero...se ci riuscirà, SKY is the limit...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

grandissima partita e ha ritrovato il gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

grande il faraone gli mancava il gol già da un po ora speriamo che si sia di nuovo sbloccato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

E che gol... Supremo


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ha una maturità UNICA per avere 20 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Un pilastro per il Milan del presente e del futuro.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

tocco di esterno. questo sa giocare a Calcio ragazzi


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2013)

Per me è sbagliato sostituirlo così....è il tipico giocatore che ti può segnare all'ultimo minuto se gli capita l'occasione. Se vogliono farlo riposare lo facciano partire dalla panchina nelle partite contro le squadre minori.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Gol stratosferico. Peccato per la sostituzione, ma non dimentichiamoci che arrivava da un infortunio e dai 90 minuti contro il Barça.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissimo Elsha,gol di rara bellezza e intelligenza.Ora sotto con la Lazio.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliato sostituirlo così....è il tipico giocatore che ti può segnare all'ultimo minuto se gli capita l'occasione. Se vogliono farlo riposare lo facciano partire dalla panchina nelle partite contro le squadre minori.



El Shaarawy è il più sostituito del Milan quest'anno, c'è da dire che è anche quello che corre, si sacrifica e si sbatte più di tutti. Quindi ci sta.


----------



## runner (25 Febbraio 2013)

stratosferico!!

il gol poi è da fuoriclasse!!


----------



## Canonista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Gollasso e partitona, sostituzione inutile (per non farlo stancare poteva sostituirlo molto prima, inutile sostituirlo a 5 minuti dalla fine).


----------



## yelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Gollasso e partitona, sostituzione inutile (per non farlo stancare poteva sostituirlo molto prima, inutile sostituirlo a 5 minuti dalla fine).


io avrei tolto uno spento Balotelli, altro che lui.


----------



## Canonista (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> io avrei tolto uno spento Balotelli, altro che lui.



Anche.
Ma siccome Balotelli non gioca in coppa è meglio se si stanca lui al posto di un altro.

Ripeto, inutile la sostituzione a 5 minuti dalla fine.


----------



## yelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Anche.
> Ma siccome Balotelli non gioca in coppa è meglio se si stanca lui al posto di un altro.


vero, ma come dici te a 5 minuti tanto valeva vedere se ElSha insieme a Niang riuscivano a vincerla, invece che accontentarsi del pareggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ci si lamenta delle sue sostituzioni ma le sue sostituzioni sono necessarie perché il ragazzo da sempre tutto e chiaramente non ce la fa a fare avanti e indietro novanta minuti.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

non dimentichiamoci del problema al ginocchio
"non l'avrei tolto"...poi fa la fine di Pato e in ogni caso si da la colpa ad Allegri. anche quei 5 minuti sono importanti.
E poi teoricamente Bojan avrebbe dovuto collegare i reparti e servire buoni palloni a balotelli e niang. ma questo spagnolo è una delusione totale


----------



## Graxx (25 Febbraio 2013)

La tranquillità e la freddezza di questo ragazzo...non è assolutamente " l'anno che gli va tutto bene "....assolutamente...questo è un grande...ha delle qualità incredibili...vogliamo parlare del gol...scatta...si ferma per non andare in fuorigioco...una volta ricevuta la palla stop ed esterno nell'angolo alto...fuoriclasse...


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci si lamenta delle sue sostituzioni ma le sue sostituzioni sono necessarie perché il ragazzo da sempre tutto e chiaramente non ce la fa a fare avanti e indietro novanta minuti.



Se consideriamo il recupero lo si è preservato per una decina di minuti, per come si era messa la partita si è giocato per il pari che a noi tutto sommato andava pure bene dopo la Champions.


----------



## Canonista (25 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> vero, ma come dici te a 5 minuti tanto valeva vedere se ElSha insieme a Niang riuscivano a vincerla, invece che accontentarsi del pareggio.






Danny, il recupero viene dato negli ultimi due minuti, non poteva saperlo nessuno.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Imbarazzantemente forte... l'angolo per balotelli? Ne vogliamo parlare? 

Mamma mia miglior under 20 al mondo...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Febbraio 2013)

Partita di grande sacrificio, coronata da uno splendido gol d'esterno da grande centravanti!


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Graxx (2 Marzo 2013)

non ha fatto niente di che nel video...cmq è un grande sto ragazzo...un umiltà incredibile...che Dio ce lo preservi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Se mangiato un paio di gol stasera,peccato non abbia segnato, comunque determinate per l'espulsione di Candreva ci ha semplificato la partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


>


Se non è tecnica questa, guardate che tocco e con che semplicità fa quelle cose. Boateng ci prova ma non è assolutamente al suo livello, Nocerino rotfl la prende direttamente di mano


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma quanti assist ha fatto?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Marzo 2013)

fantastico stasera il faraone,gli è mancato solo il gol


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Il Faraone è decisivo pure quando non segna.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

bello puntare sui giovani cacciando i vari vecchiacci che avevamo e scoprire poi elsha niang desciglio e tutti gli altri...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Faraone è decisivo pure quando non segna.



.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Marzo 2013)

che giocatore.*_________________*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Bella partita, ma doveva essere un po' più freddo ieri davanti al portiere, si è mangiato 2 gol piuttosto semplici per lui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ha perso la continuità del gol, ma resta comunque troppo fondamentale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

il gol non è un problema, ieri l'azione del primo gol è sua


----------



## pipporo (3 Marzo 2013)

sempre protagonista .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Mi raccomando, vendiamolo il prima possibile. Abbiamo un patrimonio pazzesco con El Sha, pazzesco, secondo me se ne rendono conto in pochi di quanto sia fondamentale 'sto ragazzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma perche non prova qualche punizione? Ieri ad esempio non c'èra balo, perche non ha provato a calciare? Invece di quell'aborto che hanno fatto?

E' un peccato tutti i piu grandi attaccanti sanno calciare punizione e rigori, sarebbe una cosa in meno


----------



## sion (3 Marzo 2013)

quoto tifo'o,dovrebbe andarci di piu' sui calci piazzati,di certo non gli manca la tecnica e la precisione...a quest'ora magari sarebbe capocannoniere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2013)

In quel ruolo meglio di lui solo Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perche non prova qualche punizione? Ieri ad esempio non c'èra balo, perche non ha provato a calciare? Invece di quell'aborto che hanno fatto?
> 
> E' un peccato tutti i piu grandi attaccanti sanno calciare punizione e rigori, sarebbe una cosa in meno



Non è capace di battere le punizioni, altrimenti lo farebbe. La punizione al limite era corretta come idea, toccare fuori per la botta del compagno. Peccato Boateng l'abbia toccata male.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Stasera fantasma.


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Partita indecente per chi vorrebbe diventare uno dei migliori al mondo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Partita indecente per chi vorrebbe diventare uno dei migliori al mondo



In campo internazionale per ora è veramente nullo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

quando ha saltato Piquè doveva fare un tiro alla Del Piero, e invece l'ha presa male


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In campo internazionale per ora è veramente nullo.



Non solo ho notato una cosa quando la squadra soffre lui nn riesce mai da solo a fare una giocata decisiva o per ripartire o per fare male , i grandi giocatori ti servono proprio per questo a prendere per mano la squadra e aveva anche un discreto spazio dal momento che Dani alves faceva l'ala destra


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non solo ho notato una cosa quando la squadra soffre lui nn riesce mai da solo a fare una giocata decisiva o per ripartire o per fare male , i grandi giocatori ti servono proprio per questo a prendere per mano la squadra e aveva anche un discreto spazio dal momento che Dani alves faceva l'ala destra



Concordo con te, gli manca ancora qualcosa per essere un giocatore importante. Comunque, in generale, è nettamente in calo in questa seconda parte di stagione.


----------



## Sheldon92 (12 Marzo 2013)

Anche se non ha giocato bene, non riesco a dargli addosso. Ricordiamoci che se siamo arrivati dove siamo, è quasi esclusivamente merito suo.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Le critiche non le ho capite, ha dovuto difendere più che attaccare. Rimane il nostro diamante, nonostante i suoi normalissimi difetti di un ventenne.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le critiche non le ho capite, ha dovuto difendere più che attaccare. Rimane il nostro diamante, nonostante i suoi normalissimi difetti di un ventenne.


Perfettamente d'accordo.Nel primo tempo, anzi, si è reso discretamente pericoloso.
Per chi dice che in Europa è nullo, ricordo il gol allo Zenit, arrivato in un momento delicatissimo della stagione, oltre che di pregevole fattura.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2013)

Bah, era l'unico che nei primi 20 minuti di panico correva avanti e indietro come un folle a recuperare e gestire palloni, poi dopo un pò, anche perchè non arrivava più nulla, si è spento ma se veramente si crede che un ragazzino di 20 anni possa decidere da solo contro una squadra di mostri...


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Marzo 2013)

Sinceramente non capisco le critiche ad El Sha. Ha 20 anni, nemmeno Messi segnava quanto lui a quella età (e giocava con gente di tutt'altro spessore), ma neanche Cristiano Ronaldo (ricordo cosa dicevamo su MW quando le suonavamo puntualmente al Manchester). 

Nonostante le difficoltà oggettive della squadra e la prestazione poco brillante è comunque, dati alla mano, il giocatore che ha corso più di tutti questa sera. Bisogna avere pazienza ed un giorno deciderà questo tipo di partite.

Bisogna solo realizzare che El Shaarawy sta facendo una stagione mostruosa e che non gioca in una squadra del livello della Roma di Totti o della Juve di Del Piero dell'epoca.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Stephan anche quando è poco decisivo davanti da comunque un contributo nel non possesso pazzesco. Raramente il ragazzo prende quindi l'insufficenza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2013)

El Sha non si tocca!


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Marzo 2013)

Purtoppo oggi nella fase offensiva e di ripartenza non ha funzionato quasi nulla, a causa di qualche imprecisione di troppo nostra a centrocampo, ma anche di un Barca in versione monstre, ma d'altronde si sapeva, si era detto: avremo poche opportunità e quelle poche vanno sfruttate, peccato oggi non sia andata così.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2013)

serve cattiveria
troppo molle stasera


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2013)

E' da inizio anno che sta trascinando la squadra da solo. E' normalissimo un calo soprattutto dal punto di vista fisico. Peccato che questo calo sia arrivato nel momento topico della stagione, ma era preventivabile. Non lo crocifiggo per la sua prestazione, anche se è chiaro che mi aspettavo di più.


----------



## pipporo (13 Marzo 2013)

vendiamolo , boh


----------



## robs91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Nella doppia sfida poteva sicuramente fare di più viste le lacune difensive di Dani Alves.
Ovviamente la sua stagione resta cmq ultra positiva.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

S'è preoccupato più di difendere su Dani Alves che di attaccare. Secondo me il brasiliano poteva esser lasciato anche più libero. 

PS. ieri sera si è sottolineato un suo limite che da tempo segnalo, tirare in porta. Deve imparare a calciare meglio. Anche di collo. Tenta sempre e solo di piazzare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


> vendiamolo , boh


?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> S'è preoccupato più di difendere su Dani Alves che di attaccare. Secondo me il brasiliano poteva esser lasciato anche più libero.
> 
> PS. ieri sera si è sottolineato un suo limite che da tempo segnalo, tirare in porta. Deve imparare a calciare meglio. Anche di collo. Tenta sempre e solo di piazzare.


Vero ma secondo me è una questione di lucidità, farsi tutta la fascia per poi tirare stanco non può che dare questi risultati


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Ma poi ripensandoci, ma dove avrebbe fatto una partita "sottotono"? Cioè se dovessimo fare le pulci ad Elsha per la partita sottotono allora dovremmo farle a tutto l'11 titolare. Delle 4 grandi occasioni da gol che abbiamo avuto 2 sono targate El Shaarawy, come al solito si è fatto per tutti i 90' la fascia avanti e indietro ed anche in modo non malvagio. Se ci aspettavamo da El Shaarawy, alla prima al Camp Nou da protagonista, una prestazione stile Ronaldo e Messi allora mi viene da dire che lo abbiamo sopravvalutato tutti. Perché lui non è né Ronaldo e né Messi. E soprattutto ha 20 anni!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi ognuno dice la propria opinione, ma se si critica El allora dobbiamo farci un esame di coscienza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> PS. ieri sera si è sottolineato un suo limite che da tempo segnalo, tirare in porta. Deve imparare a calciare meglio. Anche di collo. Tenta sempre e solo di piazzare.



già...quando ha saltato Piquè voleva provare il tiro a giro che gli è uscito male...certe volte bisogna tirare sventole di collo piede


----------



## pipporo (13 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ognuno dice la propria opinione, ma se si critica El allora dobbiamo farci un esame di coscienza.



gia , poi si domanda perche non si da fiducia a giovani ; 

io voglio vedere elsha quando lui sara aiutato dalla squadra , e non l'opposto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non solo ho notato una cosa quando la squadra soffre lui nn riesce mai da solo a fare una giocata decisiva o per ripartire o per fare male , i grandi giocatori ti servono proprio per questo a prendere per mano la squadra e aveva anche un discreto spazio dal momento che Dani alves faceva l'ala destra



beh da settembre a dicembre la squadra l'ha praticamente trascinata lui da solo!!mi sembra un pò ingeneroso dire una cosa del genere.


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Marzo 2013)

Elsha non si tocca e non si discute


----------



## honestsimula (14 Marzo 2013)

io chiuderei il topic preventivamente a una visita di el92


----------



## rossovero (14 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già...quando ha saltato Piquè voleva provare il tiro a giro che gli è uscito male...certe volte bisogna tirare sventole di collo piede



Giá, con dentro tanta grinta e voglia di spaccare il mondo. Non é una critica, sia chiaro, il Faraone é encomiabile per quanto si sacrifica.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Follia follia criticarlo, siamo dove siamo solo grazie a lui. In Cl ci siamo qualificati grazie a lui segnando due gol pesantissimi..


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2013)

in ogni caso sarebbe ora che ritrovasse la continuità del gol, ci servono ora che siamo nelle ultime 10 partite

per il resto non si discute dai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2013)

Non lo critico, ma deve ritrovare il gol. Così è troppo poco, da un attaccante mi aspetto gol o assist. Non basta fare su e giù sulla fascia.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2013)

Serve un allenatore che riesca a fargli capire come variare un po' il suo tipo di gioco. Oltre a un compagno di centrocampo decente.


----------



## runner (16 Marzo 2013)

pretendere che segni ancora di più è totalmente irrealistico

corre sempre tantissimo e spesso riesce a trovare il tiro facendo tutto da solo


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Serve un allenatore che riesca a fargli capire come variare un po' il suo tipo di gioco. Oltre a un compagno di centrocampo decente.



Credo abbia semplicemente bisogno di tempo. Ha alcuni difetti, normalissima vista l'età, che con il tempo sono certo saprà limare. 

Mi riferisco: maggior utilizzo del piede mancino, sapersela cavare anche in altra collocazione tattica, tiri in porta. 

Quando avrà messo a posto questi suoi difetti sarà un top mondo senz'altro.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Io non mi capacito di come si possa criticare un ragazzo in evidente debito d'ossigeno che ci ha parato il fondo schiena per tutto il girone d'andata. Davvero non lo capisco.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> sapersela cavare anche in altra collocazione tattica, tiri in porta.



Allegri fino a quando Mangia non l'ha fatto esplodere con l'under 21 non ci aveva capito niente sul Faraone, appunto dico serve un altro allenatore. Per i tiri in porta qual è il problema?


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allegri fino a quando Mangia non l'ha fatto esplodere con l'under 21 non ci aveva capito niente sul Faraone, appunto dico serve un altro allenatore. Per i tiri in porta qual è il problema?



Perchè deve imparare a tirare anche con il collo del piede. Non sempre provare a piazzare la palla è la scelta giusta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2013)

per me non deve imparare a tirare meglio, deve imparare a giocare a testa alta, a vedere meglio il gioco, deve migliorare l'ultimo passaggio e deve ancora capire meglio quando si deve accentrare e quando si deve allargare e soprattutto deve imparare a giocare anche centralmente non solo sulla fascia, criticarlo perchè non segna piu come prima è da pazzi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Serve un allenatore che riesca a fargli capire come variare un po' il suo tipo di gioco. Oltre a un compagno di centrocampo decente.



se giocasse boa a centrocampo a sinistra vedremo delle belle cose la in quella zona, ma allegri non lo capisce


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

E' stanco e si vede giusto fare la sostituzione, non mi è piaciuto il fatto che non è rimasto in panchina  piu che altro ora con il fatto che non ci sono le partite la prossima settimana monteranno un caso su di lui sicuro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Per lui questa pausa sarà manna dal cielo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

criticarlo è da pazzi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per lui questa pausa sarà manna dal cielo.



penso che giocherà giovedì contro il Brasile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> criticarlo è da pazzi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Fancuglio  spero che pascoli in campo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fancuglio  spero che pascoli in campo



nono deve far vedere a Neymar che è più forte di lui


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2013)

E' stanchissimo, e si vede. Anche oggi prestazione sottotono


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

El Shaarawy a realmente bisogno di riposo, non deve partire titolare oggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nono deve far vedere a Neymar che è più forte di lui


Per carità, Neymar è un buffone e non c'è bisogno di dimostrarlo, lui riposi.


----------



## Dexter (17 Marzo 2013)

ha fatto bene a rientrare negli spogliatoi. dimostra personalità,lo preferisco cosi. è stato fin qui il giocatore più determinante,e viene sostituito a neanche un'ora di gioco: pazzesco. il fatto che sia stanco non giustifica un bel niente,perchè è un talento e può tirar fuori il colpo determinante che ti fa vincere la partita anche al 90esimo


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ero convintissimo che oggi era meglio che avesse fatto panchina per ricaricare le pile,con Bojan al suo posto,invece nada.Speriamo che dopo la pausa ritorni ad arare il campo in modo perpetuo.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Spero che non sarà titolare in Nazionale per il prossimo amichevole. Occorre che comincia sulla panchina, egli ha bisogno di riposarsi.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ha fatto bene a rientrare negli spogliatoi. dimostra personalità,lo preferisco cosi. è stato fin qui il giocatore più determinante,e viene sostituito a neanche un'ora di gioco: pazzesco. il fatto che sia stanco non giustifica un bel niente,perchè è un talento e può tirar fuori il colpo determinante che ti fa vincere la partita anche al 90esimo



Nessuno è esente la poter esser sostituito. Oggi avevamo bisogno di 9 cambi, se si guardano i meriti in campo. E' uscito Stephan e non è affatto scandaloso secondo me.


----------



## Dexter (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' uscito Stephan e non è affatto scandaloso secondo me.


esce sempre lui,non è solo oggi. fra l'altro muntari non si reggeva in piedi,boateng era mezzora che giocava con la spalla spaccata...che doveva essere sostituito ci sta,ma di certo non per primo e al 55° di gioco.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Esce lui più di tutti perchè è anche quello che più di tutti si sacrifica in copertura. 

Oggi ripeto, poteva uscire chiunque, perchè a parte 2-3 elementi oggi meritava chiunque di uscire dal campo.

E' toccato a lui e non ci vedo niente di male, stava giocando molto sottotono.


----------



## Nivre (17 Marzo 2013)

Oggi ha fatto schifo pero non me la sento di criticarlo. Ricordiamoci che fino all'arrivo di Balotelli è stato quasi solo lui a tirare avanti la baracca..


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> esce sempre lui,non è solo oggi. fra l'altro muntari non si reggeva in piedi,boateng era mezzora che giocava con la spalla spaccata...che doveva essere sostituito ci sta,ma di certo non per primo e al 55° di gioco.



El Shaarawy ha un ginocchio che se gli va male lo fa stare fuori più di Pato, sostituirlo finché si è in vantaggio va sempre bene, deve arrivare sano fino a fine campionato così che poi possano farlo lavorare senza l'affaticamento e lo sforzo delle partite per rimetterlo bene in sesto, la tendinopatia è una rogna tremenda.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Compie molto sforzo perché ritorna spesso difendere anche


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2013)

Ultimamente non gioca bene, ma mi sembra troppo relegato in una posizione del campo dove fatica a mettersi in evidenza.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Il milan se fosse furbo, troverebbe una scusa per non farlo andare in nazionale!!! Necessita di riposo! L'appannamento attuale è frutto di stanchezza, il nervosismo pure!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2013)

negli ultimi tempi sta facendo veramente male, considerando inizio campionato

la sosta per lui arriva al momento giusto


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

El Shaa convocato in Nazionale. Ancora una volta, non deve essere titolare contro il Brasile. Soltanto per la partita di qualificazione contro Malta.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Normale che stia faticando e tirando il fiato. E' uno che si fa la fascia 30 volte a partita.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Marzo 2013)

speriamo che non soffra veramente mario...poi c'è anche il fastidio del ginocchio...cosa da non sottovalutare!


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Normale che stia faticando e tirando il fiato. E' uno che si fa la fascia 30 volte a partita.



Esatto. Ai tifosi piace quando torna a coprire tutta la fascia, però questo genere di tifoso dev'esser consapevole che non può esser lucido poi negli ultimi trenta metri. A maggior ragione se questa mole di lavoro la sta facendo da settembre.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> negli ultimi tempi sta facendo veramente male, considerando inizio campionato
> 
> la sosta per lui arriva al momento giusto



Tanto va in nazionale, cambia poco, la sosta non esiste.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il milan se fosse furbo, troverebbe una scusa per non farlo andare in nazionale!!! Necessita di riposo! L'appannamento attuale è frutto di stanchezza, il nervosismo pure!!



Non ci dev'esser nessuna scusa per la nazionale, noi piuttosto lo possiamo lasciare fuori, ci sono Robinho e Bojan la davanti, non siamo senza attaccanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Oggi 45 minuti di buoio, totale secondo me c'entra poco il fatto che c'è balotelli ed è "oscurato". E' chiaramente scoppiato, ha tirato avanti la caretta per mesi ovviamente inzia a sentire il calo. Parliamo di un 20 enne non di 24-25 anni eh


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Deve imparare a entrare di più nel vivo del gioco. A volte ha spazi per proporsi ma non lo fa e resta defilato


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Fisicamente invece ho visto Elsha molto bene.Un po' di riposo gli farà bene,giocando praticamente 45 minuti nell'arco di 9-10 giorni.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Marzo 2013)

Io, il calo, l'avevo visto arrivare da lontano. Giocava a un ritmo troppo anormale. Non poteva tenere questo ritmo fino alla fine. E' per questo che volevo assolutamente Balotelli. Non esiste un giovane di 20 anni capace di essere il trascinatore di una grande squadra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Marzo 2013)

speriamo che contro malta da titolare faccia una buona partita e magari segni un gol per il morale 

d'altronde se in questa stagione è esploso secondo me è per le partite di settembre in under21 in cui finalmente allegri capì il suo ruolo


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Più stanco mentalmente che fisicamente comunque.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2013)

per me comunque non risente di balotelli, forse fisicamente, ma quello che lo fa giocare male è la difficoltà nel segnare, già se sbaglia un controllo si vede che perde la tranquillità


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Marzo 2013)

Anche io leggevo da qualche parte che il rendimento del Faraone è diminuito a causa di Balotelli...
Ma io non sono assolutamente d'accordo.E' normale per un giovane non riuscire a mantenere uno stato di forma psicofisica ottimale per tutto l'arco della stagione.


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2013)

A me fisicamente sembra apposto, è tatticamente che è troppo avulso dal gioco, va bene che è un esterno ma non puoi stare 80 minuti su 90 attaccato alla linea laterale...serve un allenatore che gli insegna come stare in campo, purtroppo Allegri è un asino in questo senso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2013)

molto bene per ora stasera, grandissimi agganci in corsa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

Gioca meglio se libero di muoversi in attacco, nel Milan gioca troppo statico a sinistra, uno come lui deve avere libertà di movimento


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gioca meglio se libero di muoversi in attacco, nel Milan gioca troppo statico a sinistra, uno come lui deve avere libertà di movimento



Lui stesso ama essere statico a sinistra comunque. Certo può giocare anche più libero, il suo futuro credo sarà quello, seconda punta li davanti. Comunque sia il ruolo conta poco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Un dubbio mi sorge spontaneo
Ma ElSha sà saltare l'uomo?
faccio fatica a ricordare un dribbling riuscito

Anche ieri è stato l'unico degli attaccanti a non riuscire mai a dribblare un maltese


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Un dubbio mi sorge spontaneo
> Ma ElSha sà saltare l'uomo?
> faccio fatica a ricordare un dribbling riuscito
> 
> Anche ieri è stato l'unico degli attaccanti a non riuscire mai a dribblare un maltese


Vai a pagina 30 e vedi il mio commento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

a Parma ne aveva saltati 3 di fila


----------



## The Ripper (29 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Un dubbio mi sorge spontaneo
> Ma ElSha sà saltare l'uomo?
> faccio fatica a ricordare un dribbling riuscito
> 
> Anche ieri è stato l'unico degli attaccanti a non riuscire mai a dribblare un maltese


è una trollata voglio sperare


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a Parma ne aveva saltati 3 di fila


Pure contro lo Zenith ne ha saltati 3 di fila..


----------



## jaws (29 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Un dubbio mi sorge spontaneo
> Ma ElSha sà saltare l'uomo?
> faccio fatica a ricordare un dribbling riuscito
> 
> Anche ieri è stato l'unico degli attaccanti a non riuscire mai a dribblare un maltese


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Marzo 2013)

Umh
non sono convinto del tutto
Uno come lui , nel suo ruolo dovrebbe farlo almeno 2/3 volte a partita
non mi pare che accade

Anche nel filmato caricato da Splendidi Incisivi a pg 30 ne salta 2 in velocità sulla fascia, ma quando c'è da puntare direttamente l'uomo negli spazi stretti e non in velocità lo vedo impacciato,
magari è solo un problema di crescita
Certo che lo stop e controllo in corsa è eccezionale
In teoria non gli manca niente per essere un ottimo dribblatore ma è un dato di fatto che in queste ultime partite non salta l'uomo, forse è un problema di forma

Per capire cosa intendo pensate a Ronaldo Cassano e Ronaldinho che anche in uno stato di forma da paralitici saltano l'uomo anche da fermi in un francobollo, penso che gli manchi proprio questo per diventare un fuoriclasse


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Umh
> non sono convinto del tutto
> Uno come lui , nel suo ruolo dovrebbe farlo almeno 2/3 volte a partita
> non mi pare che accade
> ...



sei fissato co sto Cassano


----------



## Hammer (29 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è una trollata voglio sperare



Ma davvero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Umh
> non sono convinto del tutto
> Uno come lui , nel suo ruolo dovrebbe farlo almeno 2/3 volte a partita
> non mi pare che accade
> ...


Oppure il goal contro la Lazio, ne salta uno e la piazza... dai, adesso non possiamo stare qui a ricordare tutti i suoi dribbling però è esagerato dire che non sia capace di saltare l'uomo dal momento che è proprio la sua caratteristica principale


----------



## 2515 (29 Marzo 2013)

basta guardare il gol dello zenit, percussione per via centrale.


----------



## Canonista (29 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma ElSha sà saltare l'uomo?



Ti rispondo io: purtroppo no, non gli riesce saltare un uomo.

Lui ne deve saltare minimo due, è fatto così.


----------



## runner (29 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo io: purtroppo no, non gli riesce saltare un uomo.
> 
> Lui ne deve saltare minimo due, è fatto così.



Grande!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Marzo 2013)

Va bene, tra l'altro io sono un suo fans
però mi obbligate e tenere il conteggio dei suoi dribbling per capire chi ha ragione

Inizio con Italia Malta:
mai saltato l'uomo
tutti d'accordo?


----------



## robs91 (29 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me la verità sta nel mezzo.El shaarawy sa dribblare(soprattutto in progressione) ma non è spettacolare come i tre che ha citato tifoso evorutto.
Diciamo che è un giocatore che bada molto al sodo e che paradossalmente gioca in maniera semplice.Però è tremendamente efficace in zona gol,credo sia questa la sua forza maggiore.


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2013)

El Shaarawy ha un ottimo dribbling in velocità, da fermo meno perchè non ha chiaramente la tecnica di un Ronaldinho. Lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo che sopra vedo citato è un giocatore straordinario a saltare l'uomo in velocità, ma da fermo giochetti di gambe a parte non è neanche paragonabile a Ronaldinho, Zidane, Rui Costa, Pirlo che hanno una tecnica individuale che da fermo non ti fanno vedere palla.


----------



## 2515 (29 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy ha un ottimo dribbling in velocità, da fermo meno perchè non ha chiaramente la tecnica di un Ronaldinho. Lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo che sopra vedo citato è un giocatore straordinario a saltare l'uomo in velocità, ma da fermo giochetti di gambe a parte non è neanche paragonabile a Ronaldinho, Zidane, Rui Costa, Pirlo che hanno una tecnica individuale che da fermo non ti fanno vedere palla.



infatti nel milan quello che dribbla da fermo è balotelli che nasconde il pallone, oppure niang che fa le finte, ma elsha deve correre per dribblare a dovere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] ...Ronaldinho da fermo ( da noi in pratica  ) l'uomo non lo saltava manco per sbaglio, si spostava la palla e lanciava, stop.


Seedorf, Pirlo...Quella è gente che saltava l'uomo da fermo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Va bene, tra l'altro io sono un suo fans
> però mi obbligate e tenere il conteggio dei suoi dribbling per capire chi ha ragione
> 
> Inizio con Italia Malta:
> ...


Ma non possiamo contare dove lo salta e dove non lo salta, che discorso è  bisogna guardare gli episodi dove salta l'avversario per capire che *è capace* di farlo. La partita contro Malta rientra in questo periodo di riposo che sta facendo El Sharaawy perché, ripeto, dopo l'illegale inizio campionato di quest'anno, deve necessariamente tirare un po' il fiato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo contare dove lo salta e dove non lo salta, che discorso è  bisogna guardare gli episodi dove salta l'avversario per capire che *è capace* di farlo. La partita contro Malta rientra in questo periodo di riposo che sta facendo El Sharaawy perché, ripeto, dopo l'illegale inizio campionato di quest'anno, deve necessariamente tirare un po' il fiato.



Jino e 2515 hanno capito cosa intendo
la conta parte da Maltal, non è detto che da ora in poi non driblii 20 uomini a partita
Certo che se si conferma che non salta l'uomo se non negli spazi in velocità 
diventa problematico in una squadra come il milan che affronta quasi sempre avversari molto chiusi


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> @Jino ...Ronaldinho da fermo ( da noi in pratica  ) l'uomo non lo saltava manco per sbaglio, si spostava la palla e lanciava, stop.
> 
> 
> Seedorf, Pirlo...Quella è gente che saltava l'uomo da fermo



Non faceva veder palla agli avversarsi Ronaldinho, da fermo o gli facevi fallo o andava via, questa è la realtà. Se discutiamo anche la capacità di dribbling di Dinho siamo messi male, almeno le sue armi forti lasciamogliele


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non faceva veder palla agli avversarsi Ronaldinho, da fermo o gli facevi fallo o andava via, questa è la realtà. Se discutiamo anche la capacità di dribbling di Dinho siamo messi male, almeno le sue armi forti lasciamogliele



Mi sa che ho frainteso il tuo ''da fermo'' 

Certo, quando era in forma, da fermo ti lasciava lì sempre...


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Marzo 2013)

La seconda parte di stagione del 2010-2011 di ibra è stata praticamente nulla,avendo fatto gli straordinari nella prima parte,trascinando incredibilmente la squadra...la stessa cosa sta succedendo a stephan..l'anno prossimo potrà gestirsi sicuramente in modo piu equilibrato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Jino e 2515 hanno capito cosa intendo
> la conta parte da Maltal, non è detto che da ora in poi non driblii 20 uomini a partita
> Certo che se si conferma che non salta l'uomo se non negli spazi in velocità
> diventa problematico in una squadra come il milan che affronta quasi sempre avversari molto chiusi


Beh, le sue qualità nel dribbling si evidenziano soprattutto negli spazi aperti e in velocità, non ha la tecnica necessaria per mandarti fuori di testa in un fazzoletto di campo, tuttavia questo non credo sia un problema.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, le sue qualità nel dribbling si evidenziano soprattutto negli spazi aperti e in velocità, non ha la tecnica necessaria per mandarti fuori di testa in un fazzoletto di campo, tuttavia questo non credo sia un problema.



esattamente, però secondo me può migliorare anche sotto questo aspetto


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ho frainteso il tuo ''da fermo''
> 
> Certo, quando era in forma, da fermo ti lasciava lì sempre...



Great Skill of Ronaldinho -AC Milan vs. Chievo - 16/10/2010 - YouTube


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Great Skill of Ronaldinho -AC Milan vs. Chievo - 16/10/2010 - YouTube



Ah, e così l'ha dribblato ? ho capito.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ah, e così l'ha dribblato ? ho capito.



A parte i primi 4 secondi che sembra lotta greco-romana direi di sì.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2013)

Spero tanto in un suo gol oggi, ne ha proprio bisogno


----------



## peppe75 (30 Marzo 2013)

Sono fiducioso...stasera El 92 fa una doppietta!!!!!!!!!!!
alla faccia di tutti i denigratori...


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Sono fiducioso...stasera El 92 fa una doppietta!!!!!!!!!!!
> alla faccia di tutti i denigratori...


Ci sono denigratori tra i tifosi?

Non è una domanda polemica... se fosse vero ci meritiamo i Robinho e i Ronaldinho finiti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

gran partita nel secondo tempo


----------



## 2515 (30 Marzo 2013)

eccolo quello che non salta l'uomo.XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

ottimo veramente, nel secondo tempo ha fatto certi numeri


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

Non segna più come in autunno è vero...ma questo non è un attaccante...è un ala...un robben un ribery non una punta...i gol che ha fatto sono già troppi secondo me...


----------



## Tobi (30 Marzo 2013)

Lavora tantissimo per la.squadra. grande stephan!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Oggi partitone,soprattutto nella ripresa.Bella Stephan!


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

peccato per il mancato gol, il tiro finale finito su balotelli era destinato al 7


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Allegri stava togliendo lui e nn robinho poi c'è stata l'espulsione e ha aspettato un attimo altrimenti usciva

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Allegri stava togliendo lui e nn robinho poi c'è stata l'espulsione e ha aspettato un attimo altrimenti usciva


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Ieri ha dovuto giocare in un campo assolutamente non adeguato alle sue caratteristiche di velocità, la palla non correva. Eppure grande prova.


----------



## peppe75 (31 Marzo 2013)

difende appena può attacca....ma che deve fare di più ha già fatto 16 goal!


----------



## 2515 (31 Marzo 2013)

Campo anti-faraonesco quello di ieri, quindi fotte l'avversario con un aggancio al volo di esterno e con un sombrero.XD Fantastico, deve solo imparare a usare più il sinistro, non può sempre passare in mezzo di esterno destro.


----------



## Milanscout (31 Marzo 2013)

Ieri se non ci fosse stato balo avrebbe fatto un altra magia con un bolide al 7 grande stephan


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2013)

Ieri ha puntato la porta come non faceva da un po'.


Presto tornerà al gol.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Il bello è che fino a venerdi c'era chi diceva che non salta mai l'uomo  ieri ha fatto vedere che lo fare eccome, ancora se ce ne fosse bisogno.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2013)

Col Napoli torna al gol.
Almeno spero


----------



## iceman. (9 Aprile 2013)

per come la vedo io tende ad allungarsi il pallone un po' troppo


----------



## The Ripper (10 Aprile 2013)

ora deve fare un ulteriore salto di qualità in fase offensiva. Dai Faraò!!!


----------



## peppe75 (12 Aprile 2013)

Vatti a conquistare la classifica cannonieri!!!!
forza Faraoneee!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Aprile 2013)

in queste partite deve riprendere la squadra come nel girone d'andata


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2013)

Per certi versi temo un suo gol.
I giornali la menerebbero con l'incompatibilità con Balo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Sono convinto che metterà il suo zampino domenica sera.Ne sono certo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Aprile 2013)

Oggi conto su di lui. Segna ragazzo che stasera ci servono solo i 3 punti.


----------



## 2515 (14 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per certi versi temo un suo gol.
> I giornali la menerebbero con l'incompatibilità con Balo.



non c'entra una mazza, semplicemente per caratteristiche tecniche e fisiche se gioca balotelli deve essere lui il fulcro del gioco offensivo, se non c'è balotelli l'unica fonte del gioco è el sha.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2013)

fossi in lui me ne andrei dopo stasera


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> fossi in lui me ne andrei dopo stasera



E perchè? Perchè è stato lasciato fuori per un ginocchio malandato?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E perchè? Perchè è stato lasciato fuori per un ginocchio malandato?



ho i miei dubbi su questo

era sicuramente meglio di robinho

- - - Aggiornato - - -

in intervista allegri ha appena confermato di averlo lasciato fuori perchè non all'altezza


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ho i miei dubbi su questo
> 
> era sicuramente meglio di robinho



Si ma non è un robot, ha giocato tutto l'anno, potrà stare in panchina anche lui ogni tanto, o no!?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E perchè? Perchè è stato lasciato fuori per un ginocchio malandato?



Allegri ha esplicitamente chiarito che è stata scelta tecnica.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allegri ha esplicitamente chiarito che è stata scelta tecnica.



Si ho visto. Ma ciò non cambia che anche lui può stare in panchina.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma non è un robot, ha giocato tutto l'anno, potrà stare in panchina anche lui ogni tanto, o no!?



poteva aspettare la partita col catania per queste cose


----------



## Dexter (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ho visto. Ma ciò non cambia che anche lui può stare in panchina.


si ma mancava balotelli


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ho visto. Ma ciò non cambia che anche lui può stare in panchina.



Nella partita più importante della stagione?Io direi di no


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2013)

Allegri spiega l'esclusione di El Shaarawy ---) http://www.milanworld.net/allegri-su-milan-napoli-robinho-ha-fatto-bene-vt5960.html#post165751


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

Si ma avete visto quant'è mentalmente scarico Stephan nelle ultime settimane?! Da qui alla fine sono tutte importanti, tutte. Prima o poi deve rimanere fuori anche lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2013)

Non sto dicendo che avrebbe fatto tutto da solo, ma per far peggio di Robinho e Boateng si sarebbe dovuto impegnare sul serio.
Il giocatore tecnicamente più forte che abbiamo in attacco (anche se non sta giocando benissimo ultimamente) non si può tener fuori nella partita più importante del campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Elsha soffre del famose problema al tendine ed ultimamente era stato poco brillante,per tale motivo l'ha messo in panchina,altrimenti l'avrebbe messo al posto del Boa,postando Binho a destra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Elsha soffre del famose problema al tendine ed ultimamente era stato poco brillante,per tale motivo l'ha messo in panchina,altrimenti l'avrebbe messo al posto del Boa,postando Binho a destra.



In realtà a Sky ha detto che l'ha messo in panchina non per problemi fisici ma perchè deve recuperare mentalmente.

Anche Allegri da stasera dovrebbe andare in un centro di recupero mentale.


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Aprile 2013)

boban su elshaarawy:Non è il problema Balotelli, è che El Sharaawy è troppo prevedibile, fa sempre la solita cosa: rientra è tira


----------



## Principe (14 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Elsha soffre del famose problema al tendine ed ultimamente era stato poco brillante,per tale motivo l'ha messo in panchina,altrimenti l'avrebbe messo al posto del Boa,postando Binho a destra.



Sono cavolate , basta l'ha detto in diretta che nn aveva giocato abbastanza bene e quindi ha messo robinho perché gli serviva un uomo più tecnico in mezzo alle linee , allora basta la parola di allegri o dovete inventare altro ? Ho sentito 3 interviste e nn accenna a problemi fisici , perciò e' stata scelta tecnica


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sono cavolate , basta l'ha detto in diretta che nn aveva giocato abbastanza bene e quindi ha messo robinho perché gli serviva un uomo più tecnico in mezzo alle linee , allora basta la parola di allegri o dovete inventare altro ? Ho sentito 3 interviste e nn accenna a problemi fisici , perciò e' stata scelta tecnica



Non fare il cafone,se ha detto così allora mi sbagliavo,punto.


----------



## Principe (14 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non fare il cafone,se ha detto così allora mi sbagliavo,punto.



Io non faccio il cafone , e' che spacci come dei fatti opinioni personali , finché sono tue opinioni personali puoi dire sempre ciò che vuoi e nn e' detto che io abbia ragione anzi , ma se parliamo di un fatto diamo informazioni precise tutto qui , cmq nn era un attacco ma una precisazione


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io non faccio il cafone , e' che spacci come dei fatti opinioni personali , finché sono tue opinioni personali puoi dire sempre ciò che vuoi e nn e' detto che io abbia ragione anzi , ma se parliamo di un fatto diamo informazioni precise tutto qui , cmq nn era un attacco ma una precisazione



Non avevo letto nulla e sentito Allegri e pensavo,come accaduto negli scorsi mesi,avesse il solito problema che lo attanaglia da anni.Tu stai a farne una dramma perchè ho detto,in precedenza,che Niang ha fatto ridere i polli.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non avevo letto nulla e sentito Allegri e pensavo,come accaduto negli scorsi mesi,avesse il solito problema che lo attanaglia da anni.Tu stai a farne una dramma perchè ho detto,in precedenza,che Niang ha fatto ridere i polli.



Nn certo per questo ma perché hai la difesa d'ufficio su allegri e ti metti a sparare a 0 su Niang ( sono d'accordo ha giocato male ) ma oggi i primi bersagli dovrebbero essere allegri la sua gestione dei giovani la formazione iniziale , il robinho e' un campione ecc ecc nn ti sto a fare la pappardella perche sai già il resto


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Nn certo per questo ma perché hai la difesa d'ufficio su allegri e ti metti a sparare a 0 su Niang ( sono d'accordo ha giocato male ) ma oggi i primi bersagli dovrebbero essere allegri la sua gestione dei giovani la formazione iniziale , il robinho e' un campione ecc ecc nn ti sto a fare la pappardella perche sai già il resto



io non sono il difensore d'ufficio di Allegri,a me non piace neanche come allenatore,però non pretendo come te,con i morti,di fare un grande calcio.Tutto qui.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> io non sono il difensore d'ufficio di Allegri,a me non piace neanche come allenatore,però non pretendo come te,con i morti,di fare un grande calcio.Tutto qui.



Nn si tratta di fare un grande calcio ma almeno di nn essere così mediocri dal considerare ancora robinho un giocatore di calcio, e di nn sbagliare tutte le volte la formazione titolare


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Nn si tratta di fare un grande calcio ma almeno di nn essere così mediocri dal considerare ancora robinho un giocatore di calcio, e di nn sbagliare tutte le volte la formazione titolare



Ma chi dovrebbe mettere,fammi sentire.Tranne qualche raro caso,abbiamo o morti di sonno o ragazzi acerbi come le fragole a marzo.Suvvia.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi dovrebbe mettere,fammi sentire.Tranne qualche raro caso,abbiamo o morti di sonno o ragazzi acerbi come le fragole a marzo.Suvvia.


Eh sha oggi , poi salomon a centrocampo nn lo abbiamo mai visto , bojan oggi nn c'era ma cmq potrebbe provarlo al posto di robinho o Niang dal momento che almeno e' un giocatore futuribile , qualcosa si può fare ma bisogna essere un allenatore nn mediocre


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh sha oggi , poi salomon a centrocampo nn lo abbiamo mai visto , bojan oggi nn c'era ma cmq potrebbe provarlo al posto di robinho o Niang dal momento che almeno e' un giocatore futuribile , qualcosa si può fare ma bisogna essere un allenatore nn mediocre



Salamon non è ancora pronto per certi livelli,altrimenti come ha messo pian piano desci e Niang avrebbe messo anche lui.Bojan e Binho stiamo li.Alla fine la pochezza a centrocampo,nostro male,sarebbe rimasta.


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Salamon non è ancora pronto per certi livelli,altrimenti come ha messo pian piano desci e Niang avrebbe messo anche lui.Bojan e Binho stiamo li.Alla fine la pochezza a centrocampo,nostro male,sarebbe rimasta.



Sto Salamon ha 22 anni, quando sarà pronto??


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sto Salamon ha 22 anni, quando sarà pronto??



Arriva dalla serie B, che è tutt'altra categoria. Se non gioca evidentemente gli si vogliono preservare possibili figuracce che potrebbero bruciarlo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Salamon fno a 3 mesi fa faceva un altro sport.


----------



## robs91 (21 Aprile 2013)

Dispiace dirlo ma da due mesi a questa parte è un fantasma.


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2013)

Un fantasma... boh... si danna, si sacrifica sempre... per fantasma si intende che non segna!? Vero, ma c'è da dire che nessuno lo sa servire, lo sa mettere in porta...


----------



## robs91 (21 Aprile 2013)

Fantasma nella fase offensiva,chiaro.Non è solo una questione di gol(verissimo che il centrocampo non aiuta affatto lui e gli altri attaccanti)ma proprio di pericolosità,di giocate importanti,di dribbling,di assist per i compagni.Negli ultimi due mesi non ho visto nulla di tutto ciò,vedo che si limita al compitino.
Da lui evidentemente mi aspetto ben altro,non basta il sacrificio.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

E' l'unico stasera che davanti ha provato a fare qualcosa.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Bisogna aspettare l'anno prossimo per un giudizio più chiaro: vedremo quale sarà il vero El Shaarawy. Se quello della prima parte di stagione o quello degli ultimi mesi. O, magari, una via di mezzo.


----------



## 2515 (21 Aprile 2013)

poveretto, uno che gli desse un pallone decente non c'era in campo. De Sciglio, Balo e Niang sono gli unici che riescono a giocare insieme a lui, gli altri sono troppo scarsi dai.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

per me è l idolo indiscusso di questa squadra...che lavoro..ci mette l anima sempre.Ha ragione jino deve giocare anche col sinistro,perchè ora è diventato troppo prevedibile .Se inizia a giocare con quello può diventare devastante.A volte mi sembra troppo defilato lo farei tagliare di piu dentro l area invece che servirlo sempre all esterno...


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

" Se gioca male la colpa è di Balotelli"


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

driiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnn
svegliaaaaaaaa

tira più ambrosini che il faraone ormai...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Involuzione paurosa nel girone di ritorno, inutile stare qui a trovare scusanti,


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

e se qualcuno lo giustifica "eeeh ma ha 20 anni", allora non si meravigliasse se fa panchina!
Si deve svegliare, STOP. E' in letargo da 3 mesi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e se qualcuno lo giustifica "eeeh ma ha 20 anni", allora non si meravigliasse se fa panchina!
> Si deve svegliare, STOP. E' in letargo da 3 mesi.



Quoto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e se qualcuno lo giustifica "eeeh ma ha 20 anni", allora non si meravigliasse se fa panchina!
> Si deve svegliare, STOP. E' in letargo da 3 mesi.



credo sia semplicemente insicurezza la sua....non è ancora un campione "dentro", nel senso che se smette di segnare va in crisi e non redne più come dovrebbe..fateci caso: si è praticamente bloccato con il gol sbagliato a tu per tu con Goicoechea in Roma-MIlan dell'andata. Gol che sarebbe stato facilissimo per lui, e sarebbe stato tipo il quindicesimo di fila. 
Sbagliato quello, ha realizzato soltanto tre gol, ma molto sparsi e aleatori. E' come se nel vedersi inceppato per più di una partita, cosa a cui lui non era abituato, lo avesse bloccato anche mentalmente...probailmente lo abbiamo troppo elogiato nel suo momento migliore, "nuovo fenomeno", "come Del Piero", "stessa media gol di Messi" e lui lì un pochettino non dico che si è montato la testa perchè alla fine è molto maturo, ma certamente da ventenne qual è ha creduto di essere una sorta di dio in terra e il salvatore del Milan..quando ha visto che prima Pazzini poi Balotelli sono stati in grado di risolvere le partite anche senza il suo apporto si è definitivamente "demoralizzato"..fate caso anche a questo: i gol che segnava prima a raffica erano quasi tutti spettacolari, pensate a Udinese Milan 1-1 o a Catania - Milan 1-3, spettacolari e anche richiedenti una certa dosa di personalità nel fare quei tiri...beh, se notate il faraone non ha più la serenità necessaria per tentare quei tiri, si limita al compitino proprio perchè ha un problema di natura psicologica, e Balotelli c'entra assai poco in questo.
A questo punto bisogna solo sperare che riparta l'anno prossimo con più fame di prima, e magari con una maggiore maturità sia dal punto di vista calcistico (l'uso del sinistro, la varietà del gioco, io sono mesi che lo osservo e mi accorgo che l'ottanta per cento delle volte fa il movimento a rientrare e poi la passa indietro, troppo prevedibile, troppo) che dal punto di vista psicologico (uno che aspira a diventare un fuoriclasse non deve lasciarsi andare all'involuzione se non segna un gol a partita).


E' una mia opinione, io la vedo così, non aggreditemi, fra l'altro è il mio primo post di una certa serietà su questo bel forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me gli è successo qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega questo calo, le potenzialità ci sono tutte, ma c'è qualcosa che ora lo blocca.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli è successo qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega questo calo, le potenzialità ci sono tutte, ma c'è qualcosa che ora lo blocca.



come ho detto, il problema è solo psicologico...non è possibile che prima provasse come niente gol difficilissimi come quelli di Udine o Catania (ma anche Napoli) o San Pietroburgo, e adesso non li provi più. Il talento se c'è resta sempre, e Stephan ha dimostrato ampiamente di averlo, 23 gol in stagione senza rigori non si fanno per caso (ricordo che Messi alla sua età, non per fare un paragone blasfemo ma solo per rendere l'idea, ne segnò 26, è a tre gol dal Messi del 2008 tanto per essere chiari), e soprattutto non si fanno per caso gol di quella fattura.

Ha bisogno solo di ritrovarsi, probabilmente in una squadra senza particolari pressioni e con un gioco funzionale ai giovani come il Borussia segnerebbe caterve di reti.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

Se giocasse nella Juve sarebbe capocannoniere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2013)

Per la prima volta comincio ad essere un po' preoccupato e perplesso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Nelle ultime 15 partite ha fatto 2 gol e 2 assist. Apprezzo il lavoro sporco, ma da un'ala offensiva mi aspetto gol e assist soprattutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Non è un attaccante non lo è mai stato, è inutile continuare a pretendere che segni.. è un'ala, un centrocampista che fa il difensore aggiunto... 

Ma perchè continate ad aspettarvi che segna? Bechakm mica faceva gol ad ogni partita, è un centrocampista ragà è un centrocampista... è già tanto 16 gol


----------



## 2515 (22 Aprile 2013)

Gli sono successe due cose semplicissime.
1) Gli avversari ora non sono più sorpresi, sanno come marcarlo e soprattutto senza balotelli sanno tutti che lui è l'unica fonte di gioco offensiva, specie se niang è in panchina.
2) HA IL DESERTO VICINO. Elsha in nazionale e anche a parma, non giorni lontani, ha fatto ottime partite pur non segnando. Ma cristo santo se ha accanto Pazzini che si tocca il ginocchio dopo 5 minuti e non gli fa una sponda neanche a sparargli perché è lento come il traffico nell'ora di punta è colpa sua? Ieri sera non faceva che allargare le braccia, non c'era un giocatore di calcio che gli desse un pallone decente. El Shaarawy per giocare bene e rendere deve avere qualcuno che sappia almeno passargli un pallone decente, dargli un'occasione da gol. Se ogni volta che attacca si ritrova triplicato che cacchio deve fare? Non è mica Shevchenko che va dritto e gli avversari cascano per terra. Prima questo era meno influente perché gli avversari anzitutto ci sottovalutavano perché giocavamo da schifo e facevamo pochi punti, lui è stato la sorpresa e ha trascinato la squadra.

Gli unici che sanno giocare con El Shaarawy sono De Sciglio, Balotelli, Niang e Montolivo, che ieri doveva rimediare alle st****ate di muntari ambrosini e boateng e quindi era lontano 10 chilometri.

Quindi il suo problema non è né fisico né psicologico, il suo problema è la tecnica. La tecnica dei suoi compagni.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se giocasse nella Juve sarebbe capocannoniere.



Se giocasse nella Juve non avrebbe mai visto il campo, al limite sarebbe stato schierato esterno sinistro a centrocampo.




> Nelle ultime 15 partite ha fatto 2 gol e 2 assist. Apprezzo il lavoro sporco, ma da un'ala offensiva mi aspetto gol e assist soprattutto.


a livello di assist questo ragazzo ha davvero dei limiti enormi per il momento.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Il periodo nero che sta vivendo non mi sorprende affatto.
E' normale, alla sua età.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

altro che scandalo per la panchina contro il Napoli.... questo era da panchinare pure ieri, altroché! Non c'è proprio!!!
Vediamo domenica che combina. Balotelli potrebbe aprirgli gli spazi.


----------



## Prinz (22 Aprile 2013)

ma ieri sera era costantemente raddoppiato e triplicato, cosa doveva fare? Se non fosse per sto ragazzo saremmo quintultimi, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è un attaccante non lo è mai stato, è inutile continuare a pretendere che segni.. è un'ala, un centrocampista che fa il difensore aggiunto...
> 
> Ma perchè continate ad aspettarvi che segna? Bechakm mica faceva gol ad ogni partita, è un centrocampista ragà è un centrocampista... è già tanto 16 gol



Esatto, ma la gente sembra non vederla questa cosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

ripeto che per me è normalissimo questo calo, ha già fatto tantissimo in questa stagione


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

el Shaarawy centrocampista? Oh decidetevi.... c'è chi dice che questo è il suo ruolo naturale, c'è chi dice che è trequartista, c'è chi dice che è esterno di centrocampo, c'è chi dice che dovrebbe imparare addirittura a giocare come punta. Decidetevi!

Dico solo che da centrocampista sarebbe un disastro completo perché non ha l'assist nel sangue.
Se non segna è perché non gli riesce più a liberarsi al tiro (per demeriti suoi e dei compagni, il più delle volte).
El Shaarawy, per me, ha un ruolo dal punto di vista di collocazione tattica alla Eto'o con Mourinho).
Beckham è tutt'altra cosa. Altro sport.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è un attaccante non lo è mai stato, è inutile continuare a pretendere che segni.. è un'ala, un centrocampista che fa il difensore aggiunto...
> 
> Ma perchè continate ad aspettarvi che segna? Bechakm mica faceva gol ad ogni partita, è un centrocampista ragà è un centrocampista... è già tanto 16 gol


Un'ala deve fare o gol o assist. Non solo lavoro sporco. Per carità, non dico che il problema del Milan sia El Shaarawy, dico solo che non combina una mazza da 15 partite.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un'ala deve fare o gol o assist. Non solo lavoro sporco. Per carità, non dico che il problema del Milan sia El Shaarawy, dico solo che non combina una mazza da 15 partite.



Ma assist a chi?????? Ieri ne aveva fatti fuori 3, Pazzini li a guardarlo fermo come un palo. Robinho ad ogni passaggio e tocco faceva ripartire la rubentus 

Che poi Giggs era un'ala uno delle più forti non ha mai superato raggiunto 16 gol in una stagione. Parliamo di un ragazzo di 20 anni, che in avanti quando non c'è balo, c'è il nulla.. maddai


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma assist a chi?????? Ieri ne aveva fatti fuori 3, Pazzini li a guardarlo fermo come un palo. Robinho ad ogni passaggio e tocco faceva ripartire la rubentus
> 
> Che poi Giggs era un'ala uno delle più forti non ha mai superato raggiunto 16 gol in una stagione. Parliamo di un ragazzo di 20 anni, che in avanti quando non c'è balo, c'è il nulla.. maddai



se ti privi delle qualità di el shaarawy in attacco saresti da ergastolo.
Non è un'ala. Dove l'avete visto ala se nel 4-3-3 di Dal Canto giocava dove sta giocando adesso?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma assist a chi?????? Ieri ne aveva fatti fuori 3, Pazzini li a guardarlo fermo come un palo. Robinho ad ogni passaggio e tocco faceva ripartire la rubentus
> 
> Che poi Giggs era un'ala uno delle più forti non ha mai superato raggiunto 16 gol in una stagione. Parliamo di un ragazzo di 20 anni, che in avanti quando non c'è balo, c'è il nulla.. maddai


Vabbè ma allora così facendo non si critica nessuno se si parte dal presupposto che sia intoccabile.
Sinceramente non me la sento di affermare che El Shaarawy ha fatto male nelle ultime partite perchè i compagni di reparto sono scarsi, soprattutto se consideriamo i reparti offensivi delle altre squadre. Per me abbiamo il reparto di attacco migliore della serie A.
In questo momento Stephan piuttosto lo vedo un po' appannato.


----------



## robs91 (22 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi ieri l'unico che puntava l'uomo era Costant.
Io questo me l'aspetto da El Shaarawy,mi aspetto dei cross,degli assist per il Pazzini o il Balotelli di turno.Non pretendo che faccia sempre gol, anche perchè ne ha fatti già parecchi.
Spero possa riprendersi in queste ultime partite perchè ha le qualità per fare meglio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Poi tra l'altro aggiungo che Giggs giocava esterno in un 4-4-2. El Shaarawy è un'ala con compiti offensivi ben maggiori visto che di fatto è un attaccante esterno. E da un giocatore che gioca in quella posizione gli assist e i gol me li aspetto eccome.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2013)

in questa stagione ormai penso che non sarà al meglio più di così, per essere alla prima stagione da titolare va bene, ma dalla prossima deve andare meglio!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> in questa stagione ormai penso che non sarà al meglio più di così, per essere alla prima stagione da titolare va bene, ma dalla prossima deve andare meglio!



Beh per un'ala,fare più di 20 gol(cioè meglio di quest'anno),sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh per un'ala,fare più di 20 gol(cioè meglio di quest'anno),sarebbe qualcosa di straordinario.



mi riferivo al calo che ha da 2 mesi


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2013)

Ieri ha avuto qualche buono spunto,non è mica colpa sua se aveva intorno Spazzini,Robambo ed il rottame Pannocchia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> mi riferivo al calo che ha da 2 mesi



Magari se l'allenatore del prossimo anno non gli fa fare il terzino non arriva ad aprile con le batterie così scariche


----------



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2013)

si fa 12 kilometri a partita, corre piu dei mediani e dei terzini.. grazie che in zona gol arriva senza fiato, poi non è meno supportato da un centrocampo capace di servire gli attaccanti..


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

Si ma non è colpa di Allegri se va pure a difendere, Allegri ha detto che ultimamente gli ha detto di restare li davanti e non venire a difendere ma lui lo fa perchè lo vuole fare perchè vuole aiutare la squadra quando è in difficolta.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> in questa stagione ormai penso che non sarà al meglio più di così, per essere alla prima stagione da titolare va bene, ma dalla prossima deve andare meglio!



Fortunamente i problemi che ha sono facilmente risolvibili.
Poi secondo me nel Real sarebbe ancora più brillante...con una squadra molto forte renderebbe di più...


----------



## Dexter (22 Aprile 2013)

per me ieri era in crescita rispetto alle altre partite  ha fatto una buona gara dai,cosa doveva fare? d'altronde palle gol per il milan non ce ne sono state.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per me ieri era in crescita rispetto alle altre partite  ha fatto una buona gara dai,cosa doveva fare? d'altronde palle gol per il milan non ce ne sono state.



tirare?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Magari se l'allenatore del prossimo anno non gli fa fare il terzino non arriva ad aprile con le batterie così scariche



magari se all'allenatore danno giocatori buoni...... le chiusure di el92 ci hanno portato PUNTI. dove c'era lui non c'erano né i difensori e né i mediani.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

siete ingiusti però con El Shaarawy, leggo troppe critiche col dente avvelenato quasi fosse una questione personale tra questi utenti e lui,,ricordatevi che gli dobbiamo il 50 per cento dei meriti se ancora speriamo nel terzo posto.

Non sta giocando bene, è vero, ma ad oggi è proprio l'ULTIMNO con cui prendersela.

Come detto ancora più volte, se intorno avesse una squadra DI CALCIO e non una squadra di scarpari, che gioca a calcio e lo serva come dio comanda avrebbe già superato i record di Meazza e Piola. Nel Borussia Dortmund farebbe faville, per me ha molte più potenzialità di Gotze.


----------



## Dexter (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tirare?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ti smentisci da solo nello stesso post  parli di elsha che doveva tirare e poi lamenti che allegri non ha giocatori buoni. sono gli stessi che erano in campo con stephan...doveva prender palla,saltarne 5 e tirare? giocava con pazzini e robinho,e dietro muntari e ambrosini...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2013)

Primo titolo del Corriere dello Sport di domani, El Sharaawy al City per 35 milioni.

Per fortuna che è un giornale inutile, ma adesso non ricominceremo di nuovo con un'estate come la scorsa eh?
Che a forza di smentire ogni giorno ste notizie poi era successo davvero quello che sappiamo...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Per me possono fare sinceramente quel che vogliono,oramai ho fiducia zero nei loro confronti,quindi anche smentissero non cambia nulla.Sappiamo cosa sia successo l'anno scorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2013)

Si parla comunque anche dell'interesse del Dortmund per El Shaarawy considerato il sostituto di Goetze. Vediamo che succede, di sicuro dopo le tante bugie che ci hanno detto non mi sorprenderebbe se durante l'estate vendessero anche il faraone.


----------



## Hammer (26 Aprile 2013)

Se lo vendono, io chiudo.


----------



## runner (27 Aprile 2013)

a mio avviso il faraone è incedibile....


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Aprile 2013)

E' in fase calante, ok.
Però non bisogna dimenticarsi che senza di lui, Montolivo e De Sciglio (i 3 migliori rossoneri di quest'anno) saremmo 7° o 8°.
Cedere El Shaarawy nei prossimi anni sarebbe pura follia e significa che non esiste alcun progetto.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Per ora direi che è invendibile.
Generalmente vendiamo la gente quando è all'apice, ma una sua eventuale cessione mi farebbe girare non poco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2013)

Il campionato si gioca in circa 9 mesi

Fino alla fine del settimo è stato a dir poco perfetto, perché leggo così tante critiche?

Una sua cessione sarebbe scandalosa a dir poco


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' in fase calante, ok.
> Però non bisogna dimenticarsi che senza di lui, Montolivo e De Sciglio (i 3 migliori rossoneri di quest'anno) saremmo 7° o 8°.
> Cedere El Shaarawy nei prossimi anni sarebbe pura follia e significa che non esiste alcun progetto.



Sei stato troppo positivo,io direi anche al 13°-14° posto.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2013)

ma el shaarawy sarà ceduto. non subito ma sarà ceduto. "significa che non c'è un progetto": ma perché? credete che ci sia? Una squadra che vende in un colpo solo Ibrahimovic, Pato e Thiago Silva intascando 90 mln e si ritrova ancora con i conti in rosso. Dai su...siamo legati a troppi "se".
Se cristante sarà un bel giocatore
se el shaarawy si ripeterà
se compriamo un portiere
se compriamo difensori
se compriamo centrocampisti
se esplode niang
se rinforziamo il centrocampo
ecc...ecc...
Questo non è un progetto.

L'unico progetto che c'è in via Turati è abbassare i costi per non pesare al gruppo mediaset. Stop.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma el shaarawy sarà ceduto. non subito ma sarà ceduto. "significa che non c'è un progetto": ma perché? credete che ci sia? Una squadra che vende in un colpo solo Ibrahimovic, Pato e Thiago Silva intascando 90 mln e si ritrova ancora con i conti in rosso. Dai su...siamo legati a troppi "se".
> Se cristante sarà un bel giocatore
> se el shaarawy si ripeterà
> se compriamo un portiere
> ...



Penso che tutti sanno che la realtà è quella da te prospettata,solo che bisogna stringere le chiappe e aspettare tempi migliori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

Quest'estate a mio avviso non parte di sicuro, venderanno Boateng e qualcun'altro ma per quanto riguarda EL io sono traquilla.


----------



## samburke (28 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me dobbiamo fare due considerazioni: dal punto di vista del tifoso spero che resti, ma se guardo al professionista gli auguro di andersene perché qui non vincerà nulla...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma el shaarawy sarà ceduto. non subito ma sarà ceduto. "significa che non c'è un progetto": ma perché? credete che ci sia? Una squadra che vende in un colpo solo Ibrahimovic, Pato e Thiago Silva intascando 90 mln e si ritrova ancora con i conti in rosso. Dai su...siamo legati a troppi "se".
> Se cristante sarà un bel giocatore
> se el shaarawy si ripeterà
> se compriamo un portiere
> ...



Non sono d'accordo, il progetto c'è e il punto di partenza è quello che dici te, cioè abbassare i costi, ma con i pochi fondi disponibili da questa stagione secondo me ci stiamo muovendo bene, inevitabilmente quando si parla di giovani ci si lega ai se, l'unico modo per non avere se è comprare Thiago Silva, Xabi Alonso e Messi, ma non ce lo possiamo permettere, che facciamo allora, ci spariamo ?


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

Anche per oggi niente gol, ma ottima prestazione.


----------



## 2515 (28 Aprile 2013)

bella prestazione, quando ha sbagliato il gol ha avuto fretta di calciare e si è capito che la lucidità è mancata, persino in Champions su palloni così è stato spesso gelido senza fretta, direi che la pressione della partita si è fatta sentire anche su di lui. Deve restare sereno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

gran partita oggi, ma sotto porta non ha lucidità


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

si però non può sbagliare l'impossibile....


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Come sempre, uno di quelli che ha corso di più.

Quest'anno ha fatto anche troppo. Ha tirato la carretta fino a Febbraio alla prima stagione da titorale, è comprensibile che faccia fatica adesso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2013)

Non segna più oh


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Uff finche non segna se bloccato e boh gli manca un po di fiducia si vede


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2013)

a me è piaciuto ma si vede che sta soffrendo questo periodo, lo si nota chiaramente dalla sua faccia dopo il gol di Pazzini


----------



## Graxx (28 Aprile 2013)

un involuzione sotto porta incredibile...ma fa parte della crescita che un ragazzo di 20 (venti) anni deve avere...


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

E' come se stesse rifiatando dopo il girone d'andata che ha fatto sorreggendo e spingendo la squadra nella posizione in cui si trova adesso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

comunque cavani tra gennaio e marzo è stato 10 partite senza segnare (compresa la europa league)

ci sta di non segnare ogni tanto, alla fine sul suo errore ha segnato pazzini


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Ha giocato bene, molte volte ha saltato l'uomo, ma si è mangiato certi gol ...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha giocato bene, molte volte ha saltato l'uomo, ma si è mangiato certi gol ...



Esatto... deve fare mea culpa per le troppe occasioni sprecate... lui deve comunque rimanere sereno, perchè il primo motivo per cui non segna è proprio quello, manca la serenità!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

ragazzi non dobbiamo MAI dimenticarci che è un '92.... se a vent'anni si gioca un girone di ritorno sottotono dal punto di vista realizzativo non ne farei affato un dramma, oltretutto dopo averne fatto uno d'andata sopra i suoi limiti.

Non crediate che i vari Goetze, Isco, Eriksen e gli altri grandi '92 d'Europa abbiano esordito da titolare nei loro campionati in maniera in maniera migliore.

Solo Neymar ha fatto meglio di lui, ma il campionato paulista è ridicolo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



samburke ha scritto:


> Secondo me dobbiamo fare due considerazioni: dal punto di vista del tifoso spero che resti, ma se guardo al professionista gli auguro di andersene perché qui non vincerà nulla...




Bravo. Lo "amo" talmente tanto, sportivamente parlando, che quasi vorrei finisse in una grande squadra per vincere tutto. In un Bayern segnerebbe il doppio.


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Se vuole diventare un campione deve imparare a usare il sinistro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Bravo. Lo "amo" talmente tanto, sportivamente parlando, che quasi vorrei finisse in una grande squadra per vincere tutto. In un Bayern segnerebbe il doppio.



la penso come te...se un giorno andrà via dal Milan non mi strapperò i capelli...voglio solo che diventa un Campione


----------



## runner (29 Aprile 2013)

continuo a sostenerlo perchè se lo merita infatti ieri secondo me ha fatto un' ottima partita anche senza essere brillante come nel girone di andata!!


----------



## Dexter (29 Aprile 2013)

ha dei limiti...a livello di testa però,non tecnici...perchè io non ci credo che non sa' tirare di collo...non puoi sperare sempre di piazzarla,è ridicola la cosa. ieri sul gol sbagliato su sponda di pazzini ha tirato di collo,e ha fatto un tiro tremendo..se non ci tiri mai ovvio che disimpari quel tipo di tiro...mi ha fatto incacchiare anche il fatto che abbia ritardato il suo ingresso in campo nel secondo tempo per rifarsi la cresta (che sapeva sarebbe durata poi max 5 minuti causa pioggia). boh. è un buon giocatore,ma deve migliorare ancora tanto. anche il fatto di cercare ossessivamente il gol è un atteggiamento infantile,nella posizione in cui gioca deve cercare più spesso l'assist.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

ieri al gol del 3-2 mangiato, ribadito in porta dal Pazzo non ha nemmeno esultato....sta tutto in quella fotografia il suo stato d'abnimo attuale: come dire "avevo la possibilità di essere l'eroe della partita invece questo posto me l'ha soffiato Pazzini", lui si era abituato dopo l'andata ad essere la stella del Milan, adesso prima Pazzini, poi Balotelli e adesso ancora Pazzini hanno preso il suo posto come "risolvi partite" e questo a lui pesa, si vede lontano un miglio.

A mio avviso è un giocatore parecchoi umorale, ma se si sblocca non si ferma più.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ha dei limiti...a livello di testa però,non tecnici...perchè io non ci credo che non sa' tirare di collo...non puoi sperare sempre di piazzarla,è ridicola la cosa. ieri sul gol sbagliato su sponda di pazzini ha tirato di collo,e ha fatto un tiro tremendo..se non ci tiri mai ovvio che disimpari quel tipo di tiro...*mi ha fatto incacchiare anche il fatto che abbia ritardato il suo ingresso in campo nel secondo tempo per rifarsi la cresta* (che sapeva sarebbe durata poi max 5 minuti causa pioggia). boh. è un buon giocatore,ma deve migliorare ancora tanto. anche il fatto di cercare ossessivamente il gol è un atteggiamento infantile,nella posizione in cui gioca deve cercare più spesso l'assist.



Questa cosa ha dato molto fastidio anche a me.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2013)

il fatto della cresta mi ricorda Coco. Una volta Berlusconi disse "Passasse più tempo a pensare cosa fare in campo anziché pettinarsi sarebbe un campione vero".


----------



## 2515 (29 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il fatto della cresta mi ricorda Coco. Una volta Berlusconi disse "Passasse più tempo a pensare cosa fare in campo anziché pettinarsi sarebbe un campione vero".



Non per dire ma Nesta ogni volta che veniva inquadrato aveva le mani nei capelli eh


----------



## MisterBet (29 Aprile 2013)

Che sia tornato tardi dallo spogliatoio per sistemarsi la cresta l'ha detto il telecronista comunque...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

Finisca presto questa stagione. Deve trovare un po' di serenità e di riposo, mentale soprattutto.


----------



## Dexter (29 Aprile 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Che sia tornato tardi dallo spogliatoio per sistemarsi la cresta l'ha detto il telecronista comunque...


il telecronista ha detto un'ovvietà,era evidente la cosa..nel tunnel stava ancora ad aggiustarsi la capigliatura


----------



## MisterBet (29 Aprile 2013)

Mah, evidente perchè è rientrato di nuovo con la cresta "laccata"? Potrebbe tranquillamente averlo fatto appena rientrato negli spogliatoi ed aver tardato per mille altri motivi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> il telecronista ha detto un'ovvietà,era evidente la cosa..nel tunnel stava ancora ad aggiustarsi la capigliatura



Sto qui pensa alla cresta, invece di pensare a giocare.


----------



## jaws (1 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sto qui pensa alla cresta, invece di pensare a giocare.



Alla cresta e a rifarsi le sopracciglia, come nelle prime 2 giornate di campionato. Poi si è tagliato la cresta ed ha iniziato a segnare e adesso che gli è ricresciuta non segna più.

Ah no aspetta....


----------



## Sheldon92 (2 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Alla cresta e a rifarsi le sopracciglia, come nelle prime 2 giornate di campionato. Poi si è tagliato la cresta ed ha iniziato a segnare e adesso che gli è ricresciuta non segna più.
> 
> Ah no aspetta....



quoto col sangue.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (2 Maggio 2013)

Ma smettiamola di scrivere *******te. ''Non segna perchè pensa ai capelli'' però quando segnava a ogni partita ''La nostra cresta che fa gol!'' ''Che forte il faraone con la cresta''..

Siete R.I.D.I.C.O.L.I.!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sto qui pensa alla cresta, invece di pensare a giocare.



tutti i giocatori del mondo sono fissati con capelli,ciglia,tatuaggi e pirlate varie.E' solo un momento d'appannamento,non la farei tragica.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2013)

Ha bisogno di staccare la spina e finire questa stagione, per lui straordinaria.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2013)

Come se stesse giocando male poi, non segna ma non gioca male, che poi è un esterno d'attacco, mica è Cristiano Ronaldo, quanti gol deve fare ? ne ha già fatti tantissimi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2013)

Osceno anche oggi

L'esclusione con il Napoli deve assolutamente essere rivalutata


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2013)

L'anno prossimo capiremo di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2013)

Sta diventando un caso ormai. E non ditemi che è colpa di Balotelli, ha giocato da schifo anche senza il nostro Marione


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

troppo brutto per essere vero.
spero che il giocatore ammirato fino a febbraio non sia stato un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2013)

lapidatemi,per me per 40 sacchi può partire domani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2013)

Deve stringere i denti,mancano poche partite e c'è bisogno di lui.
Dai Elsha!


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Maggio 2013)

A 20 anni si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle...

A lui le partite oscene si possono perdonare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A 20 anni si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle...

A lui le partite oscene si possono perdonare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Maggio 2013)

io gli perdono tutto fino a fine stagione perchè se lo merita se non fosse per lui non saremmo dove siamo adesso ma insieme alla lazio a lottare per l'europa league,forse.
Però è evidente che l'esclusione col napoli era tutt'altro che giustificata,vedremo l'anno prossimo che giocatore è davvero


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

E' totalmente fuori fase e si vede, deve staccare la spina e stop.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

Sta giocando molto male, ma si è pur sempre caricato la squadra sulle spalle per mezzo campionato.
Non credo sia il peggiore in campo di oggi, Balotelli e soprattutto Boateng non sono stati da meno.


----------



## peppe75 (5 Maggio 2013)

involuto....speriamo che si riprende!


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

Boateng ha giocato decisamente meglio di lui oggi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

il peggiore in campo oggi e lo dico a malincuore ma purtroppo da circa 2 mesi a questa parte non è più lui, l'ultima partita buona fatta è quella con la lazio vinta 3-1


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

prendetemi per pazzo ma lo lascerei in panca da qui alla fine.
l'esclusione contro il napoli a questo punto era sacrosanta...anzi... è anche poco!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *prendetemi per pazzo ma lo lascerei in panca da qui alla fine*.
> l'esclusione contro il napoli a questo punto era sacrosanta...anzi... è anche poco!


Stavo entrando per scrivere appunto questo. Non so se da qui fino alla fine, però già dalla prossima partita lo farei rifiatare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stavo entrando per scrivere appunto questo. Non so se da qui fino alla fine, però già dalla prossima partita lo farei rifiatare.



la prossima si col pescara si deve fare rifiatare per forza, ne ha bisogno non ce la fa più a scattare per adesso, si trascina in campo e facendo cosi non fa bene ne a lui ne alla squadra, migliore partita per farlo riposare di quella col pescara non ce ne


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2013)

E' palesemente cotto, fisicamente e mentalmente. E purtroppo si vede chiaramente.


----------



## 2515 (5 Maggio 2013)

non ha più fiato, è palese.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la prossima si col pescara si deve fare rifiatare per forza, ne ha bisogno non ce la fa più a scattare per adesso, si trascina in campo e facendo cosi non fa bene ne a lui ne alla squadra, migliore partita per farlo riposare di quella col pescara non ce ne


col pescara mancherà anche boateng che è squalificato...non penso che starà in panchina


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

Deve fare ore e ore di allenamento per il sinistro, ormai qualunque difensore di serie A sa che movimento farà è troppo prevedibile


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Dai,è da Marzo che gioca male. Non può un ragazzo di 20 anni spomparsi dopo soli 6-7 mesi.

Per me il suo problema è più che altro psicologico,senza contare che dovrebbe cambiare il modo di giocare. Non può fare sempre la stessa cosa,altrimenti rischia di fare la fine di Krasic.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> col pescara mancherà anche boateng che è squalificato...non penso che starà in panchina



neanche io conoscendo allegri, però io lo farei riposare lo stesso facendo giocare niang e robinho

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dai,è da Marzo che gioca male. Non può un ragazzo di 20 anni spomparsi dopo soli 6-7 mesi.
> 
> Per me il suo problema è più che altro psicologico,senza contare che dovrebbe cambiare il modo di giocare. Non può fare sempre la stessa cosa,altrimenti rischia di fare la fine di Krasic.



anche ma poi secondo me ha bisgno di qualcuno che gli insegni un po meglio i movimenti che deve fare anche senza palla, deve variare le giocate, ormai i difensori lo conoscono e poi ci metti che la condizione fisica non è quellla di inizio stagione diventa troppo facile fermarlo cosi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> neanche io conoscendo allegri, però io lo farei riposare lo stesso facendo giocare niang e robinho
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Eh si,se provi sempre ad accentrarti per fare il tiro a giro dopo un po' chiunque ti ferma. Deve variare il suo repertorio.
Certo,vero è che giocare con 3 scarsoni a centrocampo non aiuta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2013)

paga le fatiche di inizio campionato

lo farei giocare contro il pescara, li si deve assolutamente sbloccare, poi lo lascerei in panchina fino alla fine, considerando che c'è la confederation cup tra un mese e li giocherà di sicuro sempre titolare


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> paga le fatiche di inizio campionato
> 
> lo farei giocare contro il pescara, li si deve assolutamente sbloccare, poi lo lascerei in panchina fino alla fine, considerando che c'è la confederation cup tra un mese e li giocherà di sicuro sempre titolare



Questo El Shaarawy non è cosi detto che la Confederation la giochi da titolare, anzi. Mentalmente è proprio giu.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo El Shaarawy non è cosi detto che la Confederation la giochi da titolare, anzi. Mentalmente è proprio giu.



non penso proprio che prandelli lo lasci fuori, che alternativa c'è in nazionale che può fare il titolare?


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non penso proprio che prandelli lo lasci fuori, che alternativa c'è in nazionale che può fare il titolare?



L'aspetto mentale non si può sottovalutare, nelle competizioni come questa gioca chi sta meglio in quel preciso momento a prescindere dalla qualità. Se Stephan arriva all'appuntamento cosi fa panchina.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Maggio 2013)

secondo me avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero che gli insegnasse i movimenti da fare giusti...ricordo che da noi Pirlo fu fatto sbocciare da Ancelotti. Quell'Ancelotti che ha fatto fare il salto di qualità a un Verratti che proveniva dalla serie B italiana e adesso è titolare nello stellare PSG.

I grandi allenatori sono quelli che sanno fare esplodere in maniera ottimale i propri giocatori, in questo Klopp è un fenomeno, Allegri è un inadeguato.


----------



## Milanscout (6 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> secondo me avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero che gli insegnasse i movimenti da fare giusti...ricordo che da noi Pirlo fu fatto sbocciare da Ancelotti. Quell'Ancelotti che ha fatto fare il salto di qualità a un Verratti che proveniva dalla serie B italiana e adesso è titolare nello stellare PSG.
> 
> I grandi allenatori sono quelli che sanno fare esplodere in maniera ottimale i propri giocatori, in questo Klopp è un fenomeno, Allegri è un inadeguato.


Beh El senza allegri probabilmente 20 gol non li avrebbe fatti


----------



## Brain84 (6 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> secondo me avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero che gli insegnasse i movimenti da fare giusti...ricordo che da noi Pirlo fu fatto sbocciare da Ancelotti. Quell'Ancelotti che ha fatto fare il salto di qualità a un Verratti che proveniva dalla serie B italiana e adesso è titolare nello stellare PSG.
> 
> I grandi allenatori sono quelli che sanno fare esplodere in maniera ottimale i propri giocatori, in questo Klopp è un fenomeno, Allegri è un inadeguato.



Non si fanno 20 gol a caso se non hai un allenatore che sa metterti a tuo agio. Allegri ha cambiato modulo proprio perchè c'era il Faraone che gioca bene solo da esterno. Deve semplicemente ricaricare le batterie e maturare mentalmente.


----------



## 2515 (6 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> secondo me avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero che gli insegnasse i movimenti da fare giusti...ricordo che da noi Pirlo fu fatto sbocciare da Ancelotti. Quell'Ancelotti che ha fatto fare il salto di qualità a un Verratti che proveniva dalla serie B italiana e adesso è titolare nello stellare PSG.
> 
> I grandi allenatori sono quelli che sanno fare esplodere in maniera ottimale i propri giocatori, in questo Klopp è un fenomeno, Allegri è un inadeguato.



allegri ha cambiato modulo proprio per el shaarawy, chiamalo non metterlo nelle condizioni migliori..

Ancelotti mise Pirlo dove doveva stare, cioè al centro del campo, poi grazie tante, ancelotti praticamente era il predecessore di pirlo quando giocava, sapeva obbligatoriamente cosa insegnargli, infatti il miglior lavoro di tassotti è stato de sciglio.


----------



## Frikez (6 Maggio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non penso proprio che prandelli lo lasci fuori, che alternativa c'è in nazionale che può fare il titolare?



Osvaldo e Balotelli se giochiamo con 2 punte, ne abbiamo di soluzioni là davanti.


----------



## Canonista (6 Maggio 2013)

Avete rotto le balle a criticare El Shaarawy.

Criticate Mexés che con tutta la sua esperienza fa una cappellata ogni 2 partite e ci fa prendere gol, non un ragazzo di 20 anni che per tre quarti di stagione ha guidato la squadra DA SOLO.

Già parlate di mandarlo via per qualche soldo quando fino a due giorni fa volevate una squadra di giovani.
Prima volete i giovani e poi non siete in grado di rispettarli, come funziona?

I giovani hanno bisogno di carburare, di sbagliare e di vivere alti e bassi, non sono mica tutti perfetti come i Baresi e i Maldini (2 in 100 anni di calcio). Per me quest'anno ha fatto anche troppo, una pepita d'oro in un mare di m3rda. 
Viva il Faraone.


----------



## ROQ (6 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi non scherziamo, questo ha 21 anni e anche oggi dove ha sbagliato movimenti e tocchi si è impegnato e ha corso tanto, è per distacco il migliore nel ruolo in italia, e chicaz gli leva il posto in nazionale che a destra gioca Giaccherini??? di certo non Osvaldo (che mi piace) che se gioca dovrebbe farlo al posto di Giaccherini appunto (o Cerci). E ovviamente parlare di cessione è da PAZZI, questo l'anno prossimo deve fare il botto per davvero soprattutto in europa e raddoppiare il proprio valore. E rimanere comunque. Ora però davvero sarebbe come comprare una azione a 10, e rivenderla quando vale 20 ma domani può valere 40


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo che si sblocchi prima che sia la fine del campionato,si vede che ci tiene al gol e l'hanno capito sia il Pazzo che Balo che ad ogni gol lo vanno sempre a cercare, la cosa positiva e che nonostante non segni da un bel po non si fa innervosire e non si fa ammonire, ormai e in diffida da tantissime partite.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2013)

Forse per tutti i chilometri che ha macinato e per il gioco che fa, Allegri avrebbe dovuto dosarlo meglio, anche se non mi sembra scarico fisicamente ma mentalmente.
Comunque non bisogna dimenticarsi che è al primo vero campionato e il bilancio della stagione è ampiamente positivo (girone d'andata da migliore della classe, girone di ritorno molto sottotono).
Dall'anno prossimo, però, deve migliorare molto, perché, e forse già in parte è successo in questo finale di stagione, se fa sempre le stesse giocate il rischio che diventi prevedibilissimo c'è eccome.
Criticarlo non nell'ottica di questo periodo ma alla luce della stagione è davvero eccessivo.
Senza i suoi gol avremmo gli stessi punti del Bologna o del Parma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Maggio 2013)

Un problema c'è, forse mentale ma c'è..E va risolto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> neanche io conoscendo allegri, però io lo farei riposare lo stesso facendo giocare niang e robinho



E' la mossa giusta secondo me, è pure diffidato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2013)

le ultime 2 partite le ha giocate da incubo


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2013)

tira solo di piatto a giro e gioca solo col destro. punta troppe poche volte l'uomo. oltre ad esserci un problema mentale c'è anche un grave,gravissimo problema tecnico. potrei marcarlo anche io perchè tanto so già cosa fa.

sinceramente io ho dubbi che possa migliorare più di tanto su questi limiti...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2013)

Il rapporto con il tecnico sembra un pò inceppato...


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> secondo me avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero che gli insegnasse i movimenti da fare giusti...ricordo che da noi Pirlo fu fatto sbocciare da Ancelotti. Quell'Ancelotti che ha fatto fare il salto di qualità a un Verratti che proveniva dalla serie B italiana e adesso è titolare nello stellare PSG.
> 
> I grandi allenatori sono quelli che sanno fare esplodere in maniera ottimale i propri giocatori, in questo Klopp è un fenomeno, Allegri è un inadeguato.



Se c'è uno che non si può lamentare del mister è proprio Stephan. Ha creato una squadra attorno a lui, cambiando modulo. I movimenti spesso li sbaglia perchè sa usare solamente il destro e di fatto solo rientrare sul piede buono. Ormai anche i muri lo sanno e marcarlo è diventato alquanto prevedibile e facile. Oppure un'altra sua peculiarità è partire alle spalle del difensore, ma conoscendolo ormai raramente lasciano al ragazzo campo aperto. Ed in ogni caso in questo momento non è che siamo dotati di centrocampisti con particolari qualità nel lancio lungo o filtrante. 

Il ragazzo si riprenderà, stagione prossima.


----------



## 2515 (7 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se c'è uno che non si può lamentare del mister è proprio Stephan. Ha creato una squadra attorno a lui, cambiando modulo. I movimenti spesso li sbaglia perchè sa usare solamente il destro e di fatto solo rientrare sul piede buono. Ormai anche i muri lo sanno e marcarlo è diventato alquanto prevedibile e facile. Oppure un'altra sua peculiarità è partire alle spalle del difensore, ma conoscendolo ormai raramente lasciano al ragazzo campo aperto. Ed in ogni caso in questo momento non è che siamo dotati di centrocampisti con particolari qualità nel lancio lungo o filtrante.
> 
> Il ragazzo si riprenderà, stagione prossima.



Saponara e Cristante potranno essere molto importanti anche in favore di elsha proprio per questo, in attesa che perfezioni il mancino potrà iniziare a sfruttare l'inserimento per segnare, non solo il dribbling in velocità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> le ultime 2 partite le ha giocate da incubo


Col Catania secondo me ha giocato bene, ha sbagliato troppo davanti alla porta ma le sue azioni sono sempre state pericolose. Col Torino invece non pervenuto purtroppo :<


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Saponara e Cristante potranno essere molto importanti anche in favore di elsha proprio per questo, in attesa che perfezioni il mancino potrà iniziare a sfruttare l'inserimento per segnare, non solo il dribbling in velocità.



lo credo anch'io...


----------



## Gnagnazio (7 Maggio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Col Catania secondo me ha giocato bene, ha sbagliato troppo davanti alla porta ma le sue azioni sono sempre state pericolose. Col Torino invece non pervenuto purtroppo :<



Quoto


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> tira solo di piatto a giro e gioca solo col destro. punta troppe poche volte l'uomo. oltre ad esserci un problema mentale c'è anche un grave,gravissimo problema tecnico. potrei marcarlo anche io perchè tanto so già cosa fa.
> 
> sinceramente io ho dubbi che possa migliorare più di tanto su questi limiti...


Ha 20 anni, eh.
I limiti sono evidenti, ma può (e deve) migliorare.
Quello che dici è vero ma, appunto, può migliorare.Anche Robben, tanto per citare un certo tipo di giocatore, usa il piede destro solo per salire sul tram


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Maggio 2013)

secondo me diventa un fenomeno.


----------



## arcanum (7 Maggio 2013)

Il paragone con Cerci...ehm...Robben ci sta tutto


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Il paragone con Cerci...ehm...Robben ci sta tutto


Onestamente non sono riuscito a capire quanto tu sia serio 
Volevo solo portare come esempio un giocatore che usa pochissimo il piede opposto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2013)

Scandaloso anche ieri quando è entrato...


----------



## Jaqen (9 Maggio 2013)

Questo ha bisogno di stare fermo un mese.
E' cotto.


----------



## Sheldon92 (9 Maggio 2013)

Ultimamente è in calo, indubbiamente...ma anche se da qui alla fine dovesse prendere 4 in pagella sarebbe ugualmente da non criticare, anzi...ricordo a tutti che se siamo dove siamo al 70% é solo grazie a lui. Per la partita di ieri secondo me é ingiudicabile...sullo 0-4 sembrava un allenamento ed era palese il fatto di non voler infierire su una squadra ormai già retrocessa che giocava in casa.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Maggio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente è in calo, indubbiamente...ma anche se da qui alla fine dovesse prendere 4 in pagella sarebbe ugualmente da non criticare, anzi...ricordo a tutti che se siamo dove siamo al 70% é solo grazie a lui. Per la partita di ieri secondo me é ingiudicabile...sullo 0-4 sembrava un allenamento ed era palese il fatto di non voler infierire su una squadra ormai già retrocessa che giocava in casa.



Mannò, è tutto merito di Balotelli.
El Shaarawy è un montato e sopravvalutato, invece Balotelli è un fuoriclasse assoluto.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2013)

Non è sereno da mesi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è sereno da mesi...



Esatto. 
Ma non è un problema calcistico a mio parere, c'è qualcos'altro che non sappiamo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

il problema è capire da cosa derivi questa mancanza di serenità.
inconciliabilità tecnico-tattica di mario? eccessivo egotismo che lo porta a soffrire oltre ogni limite la presenza dell'ex citizen? rapporto incrinato con l'allenatore? 
comunque c'è pura da tenere conto il problema alla caviglia destra, che lo sta attanagliando da mesi.


----------



## runner (9 Maggio 2013)

ovviamente stanco, ma lo adoro troppo!!

tutti a cantare quando è entrato....lo amiamo tutti e lo deve sapere


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il problema è capire da cosa derivi questa mancanza di serenità.
> inconciliabilità tecnico-tattica di mario? eccessivo egotismo che lo porta a soffrire oltre ogni limite la presenza dell'ex citizen? rapporto incrinato con l'allenatore?
> comunque c'è pura da tenere conto il problema alla caviglia destra, che lo sta attanagliando da mesi.



E' il ginocchio che gli da noia, non la caviglia, ma comunque questo problema ce l'ha dai tempi di Padova. Io credo che la serenità all'abbia persa perchè è caduto nella sindrome di ogni attaccante, la mancanza di gol. Ne ha fatto una malattia. I giornali sopratutto gliel'hanno fatta venire la malattia. Lo vedi proprio in viso che non gioca tranquillo, sereno, senza pressioni come era nel 2012. 

Si riprenderà.


----------



## Serginho (9 Maggio 2013)

E' giovane i cali sono normalissimi e poi non è una punta che deve segnare per forza


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' giovane i cali sono normalissimi e poi non è una punta che deve segnare per forza



Infatti non lo è, ma dopo quel girone di andata lo è diventato agli occhi dei tifosi, dei media e del ragazzo stesso.


----------



## 2515 (10 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' il ginocchio che gli da noia, non la caviglia, ma comunque questo problema ce l'ha dai tempi di Padova. Io credo che la serenità all'abbia persa perchè è caduto nella sindrome di ogni attaccante, la mancanza di gol. Ne ha fatto una malattia. I giornali sopratutto gliel'hanno fatta venire la malattia. Lo vedi proprio in viso che non gioca tranquillo, sereno, senza pressioni come era nel 2012.
> 
> Si riprenderà.



anche perché problemi con balotelli non li ha, anche senza di lui el shaarawy non ha segnato, è calato all'inizio del girone di ritorno, quasi un mese prima che mario arrivasse e quando è stato squalificato non ha segnato comunque. Elsha è semplicemente arrivato cotto in questa fase della stagione, ha corso come un dannato a 20 anni, cioè dove la condizione fisica non può ancora essere a piena maturazione, se fai 12 km a partita e sei quello che gioca di più, pure più del portiere, ovvio che crolli fisicamente. Senza contare che, anche se non tutte, le partite nel suo girone di ritorno non sono state negative, in certe ha fatto la prestazione più che positiva, pur non segnando, ma quando non l'ha fatto l'intera squadra faceva molta fatica. Problemi con allegri meno di 0, allegri lo ha trattato meglio che poteva, ha persino cambiato modulo per aiutarlo a rendere al meglio e elsha lo considera un padre.

Elsha l'anno prossimo farà anche meglio, anche perché potrà farci divertire molto insieme a mario, arriveranno insieme al meglio, freschi e con tanto da offrire, soprattutto se avremo altri giovani bravi a servirli, come saponara e cristante per cominciare, specie il primo che in vena l'assist come pochi della sua età.

Senza considerare il fatto che ora sanno come marcarlo, quando era una sorpresa era appunto la sorpresa, contava anche su questo per dribblare, ora sanno cosa farà e gli negano il destro. Deve prendere più confidenza con l'altro piede, se farà questo non lo fermerà più nessuno.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> anche perché problemi con balotelli non li ha, anche senza di lui el shaarawy non ha segnato, è calato all'inizio del girone di ritorno, quasi un mese prima che mario arrivasse e quando è stato squalificato non ha segnato comunque. Elsha è semplicemente arrivato cotto in questa fase della stagione, ha corso come un dannato a 20 anni, cioè dove la condizione fisica non può ancora essere a piena maturazione, se fai 12 km a partita e sei quello che gioca di più, pure più del portiere, ovvio che crolli fisicamente. Senza contare che, anche se non tutte, le partite nel suo girone di ritorno non sono state negative, in certe ha fatto la prestazione più che positiva, pur non segnando, ma quando non l'ha fatto l'intera squadra faceva molta fatica. Problemi con allegri meno di 0, allegri lo ha trattato meglio che poteva, ha persino cambiato modulo per aiutarlo a rendere al meglio e elsha lo considera un padre.
> 
> Elsha l'anno prossimo farà anche meglio, anche perché potrà farci divertire molto insieme a mario, arriveranno insieme al meglio, freschi e con tanto da offrire, soprattutto se avremo altri giovani bravi a servirli, come saponara e cristante per cominciare, specie il primo che in vena l'assist come pochi della sua età.
> 
> Senza considerare il fatto che ora sanno come marcarlo, quando era una sorpresa era appunto la sorpresa, contava anche su questo per dribblare, ora sanno cosa farà e gli negano il destro. Deve prendere più confidenza con l'altro piede, se farà questo non lo fermerà più nessuno.



Il problema secondo me non è affatto fisico, perchè il ragazzo ha corso sempre comunque tanto. E' mentale. Tutti gli attaccanti passano per momenti come questi.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

se continua a fare sempre le stesse cose diventerà semplicissimo marcarlo.
deve crescere.
si è bloccato mentalmente: vorrebbe il gol e fa quello che gli riesce più facile per farlo. Quando segnava tentava (con successo) anche altri numeri, aveva altre movenze. A un ragazzo di 20 anni che vuoi dirgli? 
Gli serve anche un giocatore che riesca a liberarlo in area... non è possibile che i suoi gol debbano arrivare sempre e solo da azioni personali.
Un fantasista gioverebbe a lui e a tutta la squadra.

comunque mi sembra un po' "disamorato".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2013)

Il problema di questo ragazzo è che fa pure pochi assist... cioè se non segna quale contributo dà in fase offensiva? In fase difensiva si sacrifica, per carità, ma è un attaccante esterno e mi aspetto gol e assist.
Li ha fatti quest'anno i gol, solo che nella seconda parte di stagione non ha combinato più nulla... non so arriva davanti al portiere e si emoziona, sbaglia l'ultimo controllo... non so ecco, a me pare più un problema mentale che fisico...


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il problema di questo ragazzo è che fa pure pochi assist... cioè se non segna quale contributo dà in fase offensiva? In fase difensiva si sacrifica, per carità, ma è un attaccante esterno e mi aspetto gol e assist.
> Li ha fatti quest'anno i gol, solo che nella seconda parte di stagione non ha combinato più nulla... non so arriva davanti al portiere e si emoziona, sbaglia l'ultimo controllo... non so ecco, a me pare più un problema mentale che fisico...



.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Maggio 2013)

sì e comunque mercoledì era ingiudicabile su...in un quarto d'ora senza nessuno che lo servisse perchè ormai tutta la squadra aveva tirato i remi in barca (e vorrei anche vedere sul 4-0 cosa volevate che lo combinasse?

Io non lo avrei proprio fatto entrare, avrei preefrito far esordire Cristante.


----------



## samburke (10 Maggio 2013)

Comunque il problema non si pone se fossero vere le voci che il prossimo anno lo danno a Manchester


----------



## Jaqen (10 Maggio 2013)

C'avete mai lavorato con dei giovani talenti?

Io ultimamente sì.
In un altro sport, ma la situazione è uguale:
Sono cotti, hanno bisogno solo di riposo. Cotti perché non conoscono il proprio fisico, il proprio limite e si spremono.

El Sha ha bisogno di un mese di non calcio, semplicemente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> C'avete mai lavorato con dei giovani talenti?
> 
> Io ultimamente sì.
> In un altro sport, ma la situazione è uguale:
> ...



Tutto quello che vuoi, ma per me il discorso della stanchezza lascia il tempo che trova. Può andar bene per un mese, un mese e mezzo va.. ma El Shaarawy è imbarazzante da Gennaio e sono ben 5 mesi.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi, ma per me il discorso della stanchezza lascia il tempo che trova. Può andar bene per un mese, un mese e mezzo va.. ma El Shaarawy è imbarazzante da Gennaio e sono ben 5 mesi.



senza mai riposare....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi, ma per me il discorso della stanchezza lascia il tempo che trova. Può andar bene per un mese, un mese e mezzo va.. ma El Shaarawy è imbarazzante da Gennaio e sono ben 5 mesi.


Ma credi che il riposo sia come per noi dopo la partitella con gli amici? La fatica si accumula e prima di smaltirla ce ne vuole e ce ne vuole anche perché El Sha ha fatto un lavoro almeno fino a gennaio disumano: tutte le partite, e dico tutte, a correre avanti e indietro per 90' senza mancare di lucidità negli ultimi metri, cibernetico. Quando lo faceva tutti contenti e adesso giù critiche, per piacere con 'ste critiche ad El Sha... che se andiamo in CL è soprattutto grazie a lui che ha tenuto la baracca in piedi da solo, a vent'anni, giocando con Traoré, Nocerino, Muntari e Flamini. A Milanello dovrebbero fargli un monumento, altroché.


----------



## Gnagnazio (10 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi, ma per me il discorso della stanchezza lascia il tempo che trova. Può andar bene per un mese, un mese e mezzo va.. ma El Shaarawy è imbarazzante da Gennaio e sono ben 5 mesi.



Criticare un giovanetto che ha salvato DA SOLO il Milan è imbarazzante. Senza El Shaarawy, non saremmo in zona champions. Ricordate che Elsha ha segnato 16 reti quest'anno. Cosa inimmaginabile ad inizio stagione.

Il calo di El Sha l'avevo visto. Non poteva giocare allo stesso ritmo fino alla fine.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Criticare un giovanetto che ha salvato DA SOLO il Milan è imbarazzante.* Senza El Shaarawy, non saremmo in zona champions*. Ricordate che Elsha ha segnato 16 reti quest'anno. Cosa inimmaginabile ad inizio stagione.
> 
> Il calo di El Sha l'avevo visto. Non poteva giocare allo stesso ritmo fino alla fine.



Hai ragione, ma per me l'anno prossimo sarà l'anno definitivo per sapere se è un Fenomeno o un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma per me l'anno prossimo sarà l'anno definitivo per sapere se è un Fenomeno o un fuoco di paglia.



Esattamente. Perchè il difficile non è affermarsi (come ha fatto nei primi mesi) ma confermarsi e questo lo capiremo la prossima stagione.


----------



## 2515 (11 Maggio 2013)

Avessimo avuto un centrocampo serio saremmo molto più su e lui avrebbe pure segnato parecchio di più, anche perché avrebbe dovuto ripiegare molto meno


----------



## Jaqen (11 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma per me l'anno prossimo sarà l'anno definitivo per sapere se è un Fenomeno o un fuoco di paglia.



Su questo hai ragionissima.
Vedremo cosa combinerà l'anno prossimo! Ma quest'anno direi voto 8,5. Ci ha tenuti in piedi.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Avessimo avuto un centrocampo serio saremmo molto più su e lui avrebbe pure segnato parecchio di più, anche perché avrebbe dovuto ripiegare molto meno



Esatto. Mettiamo un trequartista dietro le punte e sarà un altra cosa. Elsha adora giocare nella profondità. Manca solo un centrocampista forte che sa dare assist per gli attacanti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Esatto. Mettiamo un trequartista dietro le punte e sarà un altra cosa. Elsha adora giocare nella profondità. Manca solo un centrocampista forte che sa dare assist per gli attacanti.



si ma elsha da punta esterna deve anche sapere fare altro a mio modo di vedere, tipo deve aver un controllo di palla migliore di quello che ha, tende spesso ad allungarsela e giocando in questo modo è costretto a correre il doppio di quanto ce ne bisogno, normale che poi arrivi spompato a fine stagione


----------



## Elshafenomeno (11 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma per me l'anno prossimo sarà l'anno definitivo per sapere se è un Fenomeno o un fuoco di paglia.



ma anche no, voglio dire se i limiti di compatibilità con Balo fossero veri a quel punto non avresti l'attendibilità nè verso una nè verso l'altra direzione.

Ci sono tante cose che non sappiamo, noi vediamo solo l'involucro dall'esterno e ci sorbiamo le dichiarazioni di facciata delle parti...ma siamo sicuri che il suo non sia un problema dio serenità? Se fosse possibile testare un giocatore mandandolo per qualche mese in un'altra realtà tipo appunto Manchester per vedere di che pasta è realmente fatto lo farei subito, purtroppo non si può fare.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma anche no, voglio dire se i limiti di compatibilità con Balo fossero veri a quel punto non avresti l'attendibilità nè verso una nè verso l'altra direzione.
> 
> Ci sono tante cose che non sappiamo, noi vediamo solo l'involucro dall'esterno e ci sorbiamo le dichiarazioni di facciata delle parti...ma siamo sicuri che il suo non sia un problema dio serenità? Se fosse possibile testare un giocatore mandandolo per qualche mese in un'altra realtà tipo appunto Manchester per vedere di che pasta è realmente fatto lo farei subito, purtroppo non si può fare.



E un problema di serenità infatti. Ma non è che la possa ritrovare solamente andando via dal Milan, è semplicemente un momento difficile che ogni attaccante vive, non ricordo un grande attaccante del passato che non abbia vissuto mesi complicati nel trovare il gol. 
La serenità la ritroverà la prossima stagione. Quando si dice che il prossimo anno si capirà il vero valore di Stephan è la verità, è quello dei primi sei mesi, quello dei secondi sei oppure una via di mezzo? Il prossimo anno lo vedremo.


----------



## Albijol (11 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma anche no, voglio dire se i limiti di compatibilità con Balo fossero veri a quel punto non avresti l'attendibilità nè verso una nè verso l'altra direzione.



Il Faraone è in calo da prima dell'arrivo di Balo e poi senza Balo ha fatto schifo uguale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2013)

Sono preoccupato* zero*


Sicurissimo delle sue qualità, teniamocelo stretto e andiamo avanti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2013)

Una cosa che,se fossi Allegri,farei per l'anno prossimo è dire al Faraone di rientrare meno.Apprezzabilissimo il lavoro in ripiegamento,per carità,ma si sta dimostrando troppo sfiancante.E poi mi da fastidio vedere i due esterni offensivi più bassi dei centrocampisti.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una cosa che,se fossi Allegri,farei per l'anno prossimo è dire al Faraone di rientrare meno.Apprezzabilissimo il lavoro in ripiegamento,per carità,ma si sta dimostrando troppo sfiancante.E poi mi da fastidio vedere i due esterni offensivi più bassi dei centrocampisti.



Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## 2515 (11 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una cosa che,se fossi Allegri,farei per l'anno prossimo è dire al Faraone di rientrare meno.Apprezzabilissimo il lavoro in ripiegamento,per carità,ma si sta dimostrando troppo sfiancante.E poi mi da fastidio vedere i due esterni offensivi più bassi dei centrocampisti.



allegri per me sarebbe felice di evitarglielo, ma a conti fatti dopo montolivo è il giocatore che recupera più palloni escludendo i difensori, avessimo gente brava coi piedi a centrocampo dovrebbe correre molto meno indietro.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2013)

Avete sentito le dichiarazioni della mamma di Elsha a SkySport 24?


----------



## 2515 (12 Maggio 2013)

no che ha detto?


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

Cos'ha detto?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una cosa che,se fossi *Allegri*,farei per l'*anno prossim*o è dire al Faraone di rientrare meno.Apprezzabilissimo il lavoro in ripiegamento,per carità,ma si sta dimostrando troppo sfiancante.E poi mi da fastidio vedere i due esterni offensivi più bassi dei centrocampisti.



Ma anche no :O


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no :O



Rassegnati,almeno un altro anno lo dobbiamo subire


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cos'ha detto?





2515 ha scritto:


> no che ha detto?



Ho sentito poco, diceva che El Shaarawy ha sempre avuto un buon rapporto con gli allenatori ma che di Allegri in particolare le parla molto bene, che l'ha accolto alla grande, gli dà attenzioni e consigli di vita, che lei si sente tranquilla a sapere che è nelle sue mani. E' stata l'ultima domanda che le hanno fatto, buttata un po' lì a casaccio, non ha dato l'idea di essere preparata.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Maggio 2013)

Boh...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Boh...



ormai è un mese e mezzo mese che è su questi livelli, non è una novità

in ogni modo per l'espulsione di muntari oggi ha fatto praticamente il centrocampista, bisongerà evitare questo enorme carico la prossima stagione


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

Giocatore monotono. Corre e rientra col destro oppure si ferma e la passa col destro. Fa sempre le stesse cose, usasse il sinistro qualche volta.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Maggio 2013)

E' il giocatore che ha giocato e ha corso più di tutti, è proprio scarico ...
Il "problema" del Milan è che, escludendo Montolivo, i giocatori più forti sono i più giovani, da cui non si può pretendere un rendimento costante per tutta la stagione.
Teniamoceli stretti che El Shaarawy è proprio l'ultimo problema di questa squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo che la prossima stagione torna bello carico.


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

Ha solo bisogno di staccare la spina. Ha vent'anni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha solo bisogno di staccare la spina. Ha vent'anni.



A vent'anni non è normale essere scarichi già a dicembre, dai. El Sharaawy MENTALMENTE è una pippa.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Io non sono d'accordo, però pareri...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo, però pareri...



Per me l'anno prossimo è l'anno in cui si stabilirà se è un fenomeno o è stato solo un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Quello senza dubbio...


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A vent'anni non è normale essere scarichi già a dicembre, dai. El Sharaawy MENTALMENTE è una pippa.


Lol.
E' tutto un discorso di maturità, cosa che c'entra anche nel saper gestire le proprie risorse, anche fisiche.
Considerando l'età mi sembra ovvio che possa crescere anche mentalmente.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2013)

ripeto: non solo l'esclusione di El Shaarawy contro il Napoli era giustificata (è un mediocre Allegri, non un pazzo squilibrato), ma avrebbe dovuto fare panchina anche in queste partite. Giochiamo costantemente in 10. Parliamo di "manovre offensive": ma che manovre vogliamo fare se siamo sempre 1 in meno in attacco?
Ci vediamo alla prossima stagione Stephan. Siamo tutti con te.

p.s. comunque prestazioni dedicate a Silvio Berlusconi.



> A vent'anni non è normale essere scarichi già a dicembre, dai. El Sharaawy MENTALMENTE è una pippa.


E' alla sua prima stagione da titolare in Serie A nel Milan. Un Milan che ha dovuto caricarsi sulle spalle quasi da inizio stagione. 
E' il problema che avremo SEMPRE negli anni a venire se continuiamo a prendere giocatori, seppur bravi, dalla Serie B. Vergara, Salamon, Saponara e compagnia bella.... aspettatevi stagioni altalenanti da questi qui. Quantomeno la prossima (o le prossime 2).


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2013)

Io su di lui avevo espresso forti perplessità da punto di vista tecnico, poi la prima parte della stagione mi ha smentito clamorosamente. Adesso i miei dubbi su di lui sono tornati.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2013)

Ragà ma vogliamo parlare della sua diffida?

E' sulla lista dei diffidati dal medioevo ormai e non ha ancora preso il giallo 

Credo che sia il record, ma da quante giornate???


----------



## robs91 (13 Maggio 2013)

Mi sembrava più vivo del solito ieri,poi ovviamente l'espulsione ha complicato le cose per lui e Balotelli.
Detto questo, quando sei in campo aperto,uno contro uno, l'uomo(Marquinhos se non sbaglio) me lo devi puntare e non apoggiare sempre il pallone in orizzontale al compagno.
Altrimenti da ragione all'utente, che qualche pagina addietro, diceva che non sa dribblare.


----------



## 2515 (13 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma vogliamo parlare della sua diffida?
> 
> E' sulla lista dei diffidati dal medioevo ormai e non ha ancora preso il giallo
> 
> Credo che sia il record, ma da quante giornate???



da catania all'andata, tra l'altro giallo inesistente per una simulazione che non aveva fatto, era calcio di rigore..


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> da catania all'andata, tra l'altro giallo inesistente per una simulazione che non aveva fatto, era calcio di rigore..



Più di tutte le partite del girone di ritorno...


----------



## jaws (13 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma vogliamo parlare della sua diffida?
> 
> E' sulla lista dei diffidati dal medioevo ormai e non ha ancora preso il giallo
> 
> Credo che sia il record, ma da quante giornate???




Forse avrebbe fatto meglio a prenderlo un giallo, magari si riposava


----------



## Dexter (13 Maggio 2013)

è scarico di testa chiaramente,è tutta una questione mentale. se parlate di stanchezza fisica,a VENTI anni,non avete mai fatto sport in vita vostra,di sicuro non a livello agonistico. a 20 anni spacchi tutto,non scherziamo..e parliamo di atleti eh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A vent'anni non è normale essere scarichi già a dicembre, dai. El Sharaawy MENTALMENTE è una pippa.


Mentalmente rende molto più un trentenne di un ventenne.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (14 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me l'anno prossimo è l'anno in cui si stabilirà se è un fenomeno o è stato solo un fuoco di paglia.



o magari una via di mezzo, mezze misure mai eh?
O fenomeno o pippa, possibilità che possa diventare comunque un semplice "campione" zero?


----------



## Nicco (19 Maggio 2013)

Sento puzza di cessione, è come un brutto presentimento.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di cessione, è come un brutto presentimento.



basta cacciare colui che si ostina a preferire robinho, ci siamo vicini ormai

comunque sia oggi non gioca, conclude quindi una stagione da incorniciare, peccato il calo finale


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2013)

La Gazzetta l'altro giorno scrisse che Allegri si era lamentato con Galliani dell'atteggiamento di alcuni giocatori, che lui ritiene troppo "molli". Che uno di questi sia El Shaarawy?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mentalmente rende molto più un trentenne di un ventenne.



Dipende. Mentalmente ha reso più Paloschi di Gilardino.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di cessione, è come un brutto presentimento.



Ma figuriamoci, dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende. Mentalmente ha reso più Paloschi di Gilardino.


Ci sono casi e casi, generalmente un trentenne è più integro mentalmente di un ventenne, questo per giustificare il fatto che El Sharaawy mentalmente non potesse essere ancora in grado, cosa che gli si imputa perché ventenne, come se la testa fosse strettamente legata al fisico.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (19 Maggio 2013)

Non credo che sia più scarso di Niang.....


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci sono casi e casi, generalmente un trentenne è più integro mentalmente di un ventenne, questo per giustificare il fatto che El Sharaawy mentalmente non potesse essere ancora in grado, cosa che gli si imputa perché ventenne, come se la testa fosse strettamente legata al fisico.



Perfetto, però c'è chi a 20 anni ha già la consapevolezza dei suoi mezzi. Ed è quello che differenzia i talenti dai mostri.
Stephan non ce l'ha, è questo il suo limite.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci sono casi e casi, generalmente un trentenne è più integro mentalmente di un ventenne, questo per giustificare il fatto che El Sharaawy mentalmente non potesse essere ancora in grado, cosa che gli si imputa perché ventenne, come se la testa fosse strettamente legata al fisico.



Perfetto, però c'è chi a 20 anni ha già la consapevolezza dei suoi mezzi. Ed è quello che differenzia i talenti dai mostri.
Stephan non ce l'ha, è questo il suo limite.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perfetto, però c'è chi a 20 anni ha già la consapevolezza dei suoi mezzi. Ed è quello che differenzia i talenti dai mostri.
> Stephan non ce l'ha, è questo il suo limite.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Che Stephan non fosse un mostro si sapeva ma d'altronde i mostri chi sono? Messi? Ronaldo? E anche Ronaldo ha avuto bisogna della sua bella maturazione, eh.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2013)

Gliela passano poco


----------



## CrisRs (19 Maggio 2013)

fa sempre le stesse cose...è prevedibile...deve cambiare modo di giocare...


----------



## Dapone (19 Maggio 2013)

per me è solo stanco, soprattutto mentalmente.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che Stephan non fosse un mostro si sapeva ma d'altronde i mostri chi sono? Messi? Ronaldo? E anche Ronaldo ha avuto bisogna della sua bella maturazione, eh.



Anche Mario a 20 anni mi sembrava più pronto. Poi ce ne sono altri che a quest'età già esplodono...

Detto questo guai a chi tocca Stephan...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche Mario a 20 anni mi sembrava più pronto. Poi ce ne sono altri che a quest'età già esplodono...
> 
> Detto questo guai a chi tocca Stephan...


Dipende da caso e caso, mi sembrano in ogni caso accettabili i cali di concentrazione del faraone.

Ps: Balo è di un'altra pasta rispetto a Stephan, sicuramente.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Balotelli si diceva era uno da pallone d'oro quando aveva 17 anni ragazzi eh, cosi come lo si diceva di Pato... Di El Shaarawy si diceva era uno forte, con un grande futuro, ma di pallone d'oro non se ne parlava! Questo per far capire che la pasta appunto è diversa... ma Stephan è fortissimo, ha tutto il futuro dalla sua.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Ha fatto due gol nelle ultime 25 partite.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

ora puoi riposare faraò. la prossima stagione deve essere migliore, a partire da agosto.


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

guardalinee incapace gli ha tolto l'occasione di essere l'eroe della partita


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2013)

Prima parte della stagione mostruosa... seconda da giocatore normale della sua età ... l'anno prossimo andrà ancora meglio e poi ancora meglio... 

cmq grazie di tutto con De Sciglio il futuro di questo milan ..


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dipende da caso e caso, mi sembrano in ogni caso accettabili i cali di concentrazione del faraone.
> 
> Ps: Balo è di un'altra pasta rispetto a Stephan, sicuramente.




Punti di vista, per me è il contrario. Balotelli è sicuramente un grande ma ho l'impressione che sia arrivato al limite della sua maturazione calcistica, Stephan è già fortissimo e ho l'impressione che possa migliorare il triplo.

Poi che significa "altra pasta"? Sembra quasi che vogliate dire che Sterphan è un giocatore "normale".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Punti di vista, per me è il contrario. Balotelli è sicuramente un grande ma ho l'impressione che sia arrivato al limite della sua maturazione calcistica, Stephan è già fortissimo e ho l'impressione che possa migliorare il triplo


Quindi che vuoi dire? Il fine del mio discorso è semplicemente dire che il calo di El Sharaawy, nonostante l'età, è assolutamente accettabile.



Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Poi che significa "altra pasta"? Sembra quasi che vogliate dire che Sterphan è un giocatore "normale".


Con altra pasta intendo dire che Balotelli è un fenomeno, se non altro potrà esserlo, El Sharaawy è più normale di lui ma ciò non vuol dire che sia normale, se Balotelli è un fenomeno, Stephan è un campione.


----------



## Albijol (20 Maggio 2013)

Per adesso 4 gironi, uno da fenomeno e 3 da mediocre. Come altri dicono il prossimo anno sarà quello che finalmente ci farà dire chi è veramente il Faraone.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gliela passano poco



anche questo è vero secondo me

l'anno prossimo deve confermarsi con periodi "di riflessione" più brevi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

L'anno prossimo si saprà se è un vero campione o è stato solo un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per adesso 4 gironi, uno da fenomeno e 3 da mediocre.




cosa assolutamente non vera.
2 gironi da abbonato alla tribuna (per merito di Allegri), 1 girone da fenomeno, 1 girone da buon giocatore.
Mediocre non lo è mai stato, come al solito il problema è nel volerlo vedere segnare a tutti i costi,.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Mah stiamo parlando del nulla.

Terzo miglior marcatore della serie A e ha solo 20 anni. Dietro solo a Cavani (uno dei top 5 al mondo) è Di Natale ( che negli ultimi anni, è sempre stato li nelle classifiche marcatori).

Contando poi che El non è manco un attaccante, ha disputato una grande stagione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2013)

La prossima è la terza stagione di El Shaarawy al Milan, fortunatamente pur essendo del 1992 compierà i suoi 21 anni appunto nel corso di questa terza stagione.

*Dal 2014/2015 di conseguenza diventerà un prodotto del vivaio rossonero* ( se sarà ancora con noi )


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah stiamo parlando del nulla.
> 
> Terzo miglior marcatore della serie A e ha solo 20 anni. Dietro solo a Cavani (uno dei top 5 al mondo) è Di Natale ( che negli ultimi anni, è sempre stato li nelle classifiche marcatori).
> 
> Contando poi che El non è manco un attaccante, ha disputato una grande stagione.



Tifo' si sa che il calcio è questo, cioè ad inizio stagione Elsha era un brocco, poi è diventare un potenziale "craque do futbol" per finire la stagione da rimandato, valutabile solo l'anno venturo. Di cosa ti sorprendi?


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo' si sa che il calcio è questo, cioè ad inizio stagione Elsha era un brocco, poi è diventare un potenziale "craque do futbol" per finire la stagione da rimandato, valutabile solo l'anno venturo. Di cosa ti sorprendi?



Io dico la mia. Secondo me è veramente un craque do futbol.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo' si sa che il calcio è questo, cioè ad inizio stagione Elsha era un brocco, poi è diventare un potenziale "craque do futbol" per finire la stagione da rimandato, valutabile solo l'anno venturo. Di cosa ti sorprendi?


Dai Andre ha fatto un girone di ritorno penoso. Poi il problema di El Shaarawy è che fa pochissimi assist. Nel girone di ritorno ha fatto il terzino aggiunto in termini di prestazioni. 
Lui è un'ala, deve fare o assist o gol. Il ripiegamento è qualcosa in più, ma non la cosa principale che deve fare un esterno offensivo.


----------



## Graxx (4 Giugno 2013)

deve cambiare modo di giocare...troppo prevedibile...fa sempre le stesse cose...ormai hanno imparato come fermarlo...e cmq non dimentichiamoci che ha solo 20 anni...questo non dimentichiamocelo mai..ha ampi margini di miglioramento...e migliorerà ne sono certo...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai Andre ha fatto un girone di ritorno penoso. Poi il problema di El Shaarawy è che fa pochissimi assist. Nel girone di ritorno ha fatto il terzino aggiunto in termini di prestazioni.
> Lui è un'ala, deve fare o assist o gol. Il ripiegamento è qualcosa in più, ma non la cosa principale che deve fare un esterno offensivo.



Beh se l'allenatore gli richiede questi movimenti,il ragazzo non può far altro che obbedire.Fin quando ha retto la condizione fisica è stato devastante,su questo non v'è ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh se l'allenatore gli richiede questi movimenti,il ragazzo non può far altro che obbedire.Fin quando ha retto la condizione fisica è stato devastante,su questo non v'è ombra di dubbio.



Come detto anche in un altro topic, l'anno prossimo sarà l'anno in cui si definirà se è un campione o un bidone. Ha ancora tanto da dimostrare.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come detto anche in un altro topic, l'anno prossimo sarà l'anno in cui si definirà se è un campione o un bidone. Ha ancora tanto da dimostrare.



Ma quale bidone,ma dai,ma poi dovete capire una volta per tutte che è un'ala,non un centravanti o seconda punta,quindi l'apporto sotto rete non sarà mai paragonabile a quello di un Balotelli o Cavani,per dire.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bidone,ma dai,ma poi dovete capire una volta per tutte che è un'ala,non un centravanti o seconda punta,quindi l'apporto sotto rete non sarà mai paragonabile a quello di un Balotelli o Cavani,per dire.



L'ala deve comunque creare gioco in fase offensiva, fare assist e garantire almeno secondo me la doppia cifra in termini di reti. El Sha nel girone di ritorno era tutto fuorchè un'ala.
Comunque, è per dire che se fa tutta la stagione prossima giocando come nel girone di ritorno di quest'anno qualche dubbio mi viene.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'ala deve comunque creare gioco in fase offensiva, fare assist e garantire almeno secondo me la doppia cifra in termini di reti. El Sha nel girone di ritorno era tutto fuorchè un'ala.
> Comunque, è per dire che se fa tutta la stagione prossima giocando come nel girone di ritorno di quest'anno qualche dubbio mi viene.



Era spompato e comunque l'anno prossimo aspettiamo quantomeno i primi 2-3 mesi prima di giudicare il suo apporto, non è che alle prime 3-4 partite giocate male intoniamo il de profundis....


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bidone,ma dai,ma poi dovete capire una volta per tutte che è un'ala,non un centravanti o seconda punta,quindi l'apporto sotto rete non sarà mai paragonabile a quello di un Balotelli o Cavani,per dire.



Poi, voglio dire, fra campione e bidone ci sono trenta categorie di giocatori diversi. E poi non è necessario che giochi da campione già dall'anno prossimo. Deve migliorare in costanza e nei movimenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Poi, voglio dire, fra campione e bidone ci sono trenta categorie di giocatori diversi. E poi non è necessario che giochi da campione già dall'anno prossimo. Deve migliorare in costanza e nei movimenti.



Il punto è proprio questo, abbiamo un ragazzino che ce lo invidio l'intera serie A e quasi quasi lo definiamo bidone.


----------



## jaws (5 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il punto è proprio questo, abbiamo un ragazzino che ce lo invidio l'intera serie A e quasi quasi lo definiamo bidone.



Poi però vogliamo il progetto giovani...


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2013)

A chi parla dei pochi assist,ho scritto in un altro topic che Elsha è al terzo posto tra i nostri con 5 assist,preceduto solo dai 6 del Tamarro e di Robinho.
Da questi numeri si capisce facilmente che è il nostro gioco ridicolo ad inibire l'inventiva dei nostri (pochi) giocatori tecnici.


----------



## runner (5 Giugno 2013)

secondo me chi lo critica sbaglia enormemente....

a parte il fatto che non so se avete seguito il Milan anni '90 perchè spesso quando prendiamo grandi campioni del passato e guardiamo le loro medie si discostano di poco da quelle di alcuni attuali giocatori

io mi ricordo di tanti eroracci e di partite sbagliate anche dai miti del passato e spesso ricordiamo solo le prodezze

il Faraone ha fatto un' annata ottima a mio avviso!!


----------



## 2515 (5 Giugno 2013)

Io trovo semplicemente RIDICOLO che Pato due anni fa fece stra bene solo 4-5 partite del girone di ritorno venga definito da molti come un giocatore che ha fatto una grande stagione o è stato importantissimo e fondamentale per la vittoria finale. Solo perché era nella seconda parte? Se Elsha avesse fatto al contrario la sua stagione ora tutti a dire che è il nuovo Shevchenko, ci scommetterei la casa.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io trovo semplicemente RIDICOLO che Pato due anni fa fece stra bene solo 4-5 partite del girone di ritorno venga definito da molti come un giocatore che ha fatto una grande stagione o è stato importantissimo e fondamentale per la vittoria finale. Solo perché era nella seconda parte? Se Elsha avesse fatto al contrario la sua stagione ora tutti a dire che è il nuovo Shevchenko, ci scommetterei la casa.



Concordo.
Per tutto il girone d'andata si parlava di lui come il miglior attaccante giovane di sempre in serie A.


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai Andre ha fatto un girone di ritorno penoso. Poi il problema di El Shaarawy è che fa pochissimi assist. Nel girone di ritorno ha fatto il terzino aggiunto in termini di prestazioni.
> Lui è un'ala, deve fare o assist o gol. Il ripiegamento è qualcosa in più, ma non la cosa principale che deve fare un esterno offensivo.



E lo ripeto ancorà una volta.
Elsha NON è un ala. Non lo è MAI stato, e non lo sarà MAI. E' per questo che non fa assist. Perche non è il suo gioco. Il suo gioco è di fare la secondo punta. Basta paragonnarlo con Robben e Ribery. Il discorso "assist" non c'entra nulla con El Shaarawy.

Se El Shaarawy ha fatto 19 gol stagionale, è solo perche è una PUNTA. Ecco la verità.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E lo ripeto ancorà una volta.
> Elsha NON è un ala. Non lo è MAI stato, e non lo sarà MAI. E' per questo che non fa assist. Perche non è il suo gioco. Il suo gioco è di fare la secondo punta. Basta paragonnarlo con Robben e Ribery. Il discorso "assist" non c'entra nulla con El Shaarawy.
> 
> Se El Shaarawy ha fatto 19 gol stagionale, è solo perche è una PUNTA. Ecco la verità.



El Shaarawy le sue più belle partite le ha sempre fatte da ala. L'anno scorso ha giocato da punta, facendo 2 reti in 22 partite. Poi se vogliamo chiamarlo attaccante esterno è un altro conto, ma lui non è una punta, ad oggi non è nemmeno una seconda punta. Poi può darsi che lo diventi col passare del tempo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il punto è proprio questo, abbiamo un ragazzino che ce lo invidio l'intera serie A e quasi quasi lo definiamo bidone.



Ma veramente, certi tifosi sono vergognosi. Poi tutti a riempirsi la bocca con il progetto giovani, mi raccomando.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

a mio parere elshaarawy è una seconda punta che parte da sinistra,ma che non deve lavorare troppo in fase difensiva.Da seconda punta reale avrebbe meno compiti difensivi e sarebbe piu' presente in area di rigore avversaria.Ne trarremmo solo vantaggio perchè il faraone la porta la vede eccome


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> io trovo semplicemente ridicolo che pato due anni fa fece stra bene solo 4-5 partite del girone di ritorno venga definito da molti come un giocatore che ha fatto una grande stagione o è stato importantissimo e fondamentale per la vittoria finale. Solo perché era nella seconda parte? Se elsha avesse fatto al contrario la sua stagione ora tutti a dire che è il nuovo shevchenko, ci scommetterei la casa.



punto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2013)

Magari rende meglio ala, però c'è un discorso fiducia che è cambiato completamente nel corso della stagione, a inizio anno veniva criticato perchè '' cuccava su facebook ''


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2013)

Io preferivo tenere il modulo di prima per El, vediamo venerdi come si comporta visto che dalle ultime giocano con montolivo dietro e davanti el-Balo


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

Come seconda punta di sicuro tenderà meno a difendere (e non è un male). C'è da dire che lì ha sempre deluso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io trovo semplicemente RIDICOLO che Pato due anni fa fece stra bene solo 4-5 partite del girone di ritorno venga definito da molti come un giocatore che ha fatto una grande stagione o è stato importantissimo e fondamentale per la vittoria finale. Solo perché era nella seconda parte? Se Elsha avesse fatto al contrario la sua stagione ora tutti a dire che è il nuovo Shevchenko, ci scommetterei la casa.



Quoto e sottoscrivo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy deve solo avere la voglia e l'umiltà di completarsi: imparare qualche movimento nuovo palla al piede e ad usare il sinistro. 

Non diventerà Shevchenko, ma un ottimo attaccante sì. E' lo stesso discorso di Balotelli, ma al contrario: lui è mentalmente a livelli ottimi e tecnicamente deve ancora lavorare molto

Basta avere pazienza


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy deve solo avere la voglia e l'umiltà di completarsi: imparare qualche movimento nuovo palla al piede e ad usare il sinistro.
> 
> Non diventerà Shevchenko, ma un ottimo attaccante sì. E' lo stesso discorso di Balotelli, ma al contrario: lui è mentalmente a livelli ottimi e tecnicamente deve ancora lavorare molto
> 
> Basta avere pazienza



Nessuno diventerà mai Shevchenko, tra l'altro




Comunque son d'accordo, può risparmiarsi fisicamente e completarsi a livello tecnico.


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io trovo semplicemente RIDICOLO che Pato due anni fa fece stra bene solo 4-5 partite del girone di ritorno venga definito da molti come un giocatore che ha fatto una grande stagione o è stato importantissimo e fondamentale per la vittoria finale.



14 gol in 25 partite in una stagione in cui ha avuto millemila infortuni. E' stato fondamentale. Punto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 14 gol in 25 partite in una stagione in cui ha avuto millemila infortuni. E' stato fondamentale. Punto.



esatto,diamo a pato quel che è di pato.Durante la lunga assenza di ibra nell'anno dell'ultimo scudetto non fosse stato per il papero avremmo assistito al trionfo di leonardo sulla panchina dell'inter,ricordiamolo bene


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2013)

il fatto che el shaarawy possa giocare solo largo a sinistra nonè vero!che giocando lì ha avuto l'exploit quest'anno si, ma non credo che sia dovuto a ciò..infatti nella secondo parte di stagione,pur giocando in quella posizione non ha fatto bene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2013)

Per me non sarà mai una seconda punta. Lui è un esterno, lì dà il meglio di sé e lì deve giocare.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2013)

Sicuramente meglio da esterno. Ma gli ho visto fare in nazionale buonissime partite con Balotelli giocando più centrale. Una cosa è importante, bisogna sia libero di svariare, poi poco cambia se rimane statico in fascia o si muove di più sul fronte d'attacco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sicuramente meglio da esterno. Ma gli ho visto fare in nazionale buonissime partite con Balotelli giocando più centrale. Una cosa è importante, bisogna sia libero di svariare, poi poco cambia se rimane statico in fascia o si muove di più sul fronte d'attacco.



da centrale può fare ancora meglio secondo me perchè non è più costretto a sempre le solite giocate inutili che ripete sempre e poi per lui è più facile trovare la porta, naturalmente deve ancora capire che movimenti fare cioè quando si deve allargare sulla sinistra e quando accentrarsi


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2013)

domani sera giocherà seconda punta col Balo, con Montolivo trequartista... una bella occasione per vedere all'opera un trio offensivo tutto rossonero, soprattutto per vedere come se la cava Elsha


----------



## folletto (7 Giugno 2013)

Per me troppo "bloccato" sull'esterno sinistro diventa più prevedibile, anche se quando è al 100% da esterno è già tanta roba. Certo è che come esterno di un 4-5-1 spacciato per 4-3-3 le sue potenzialità vengono clamorosamente soffocate. 
Non lo vedo affatto male con Balo a svariare davanti senza dare punti di riferimento, con l'appoggio di un fantasista (il problema è trovare il fantasista, Saponara potrebbe anche farlo ma sarà pur sempre il suo primo anno in A)


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2013)

Se è davvero forte renderà anche come seconda punta.Anche perchè a mio parere,la sua qualità migliore è proprio la capacità di fare gol,la freddezza sotto porta.Non è un assist man o un'ala che salta costantemente l'uomo e va sul fondo per crossare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2013)

Totalmente spaesato stasera,spero vivamente che la storia del 4-3-1-2 sia un cinema di Galliani.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Inguardabile da seconda punta oggi, boh


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Giugno 2013)

Che poi non so se avete notato, ma da un pò di tempo non svaria più. Stasera seconda punta, avrebbe potuto girare intorno a Balotelli, invece rimane troppo ancorato sulla sinistra.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Inguardabile da seconda punta oggi, boh



restava sempre ancorato a sinistra 
Non svaria...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> restava sempre ancorato a sinistra
> Non svaria...



E' quello il suo problema, si muove più per andare a recuperare dietro che per creare qualcosa. C'è da dire che l'unica palla decente gliel'ha data De Rossi se non sbaglio, Balotelli manco a pagarlo gli concede una triangolazione degna (solo tacchi nel vuoto)

Non si capisce con Balotelli ed è molto grave, è palese


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2013)

Deve affinare l'intesa con Balo e cercare quantomeno di svariare maggiormente rispetto al suo lavoro odierno.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2013)

senza palla in fase offensiva sa muoversi davvero male devo dire.
quasi quasi passiamo al 4-4-2 e lo mettiamo esterno di centrocampo 


e se si provasse dall'altro lato.. a destra?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Giugno 2013)

Può fare la seconda punta (cit.)


----------



## 2515 (7 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> senza palla in fase offensiva sa muoversi davvero male devo dire.
> quasi quasi passiamo al 4-4-2 e lo mettiamo esterno di centrocampo
> 
> 
> e se si provasse dall'altro lato.. a destra?



dagli un cappio e una trave sul soffitto molto solida a sto punto, el shaarawy a destra pure da esterno è un omicidio.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2013)

Comunque è andato meglio degli altri. Balotelli così così, Giovinco non s'è mai visto, e non per l'altezza.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè ragazzi la partita di ieri sera non fa testo, non si salvava nessuno. Non so che richiamo di preparazione abbiano fatto, ma erano tutti fuori fase.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi la partita di ieri sera non fa testo, non si salvava nessuno. Non so che richiamo di preparazione abbiano fatto, ma erano tutti fuori fase.



Boh, ormai non si fa che critarlo a priori.

A me sembra un giocatore con grandissime doti, ha fatto 16 gol solo Cavani e Di Natale hanno fatto di più. Ha dato 200% in tutta la prima parte del campionato. Mi sembra che da febbraio sia scoppiato. D'altronde cosa ci si aspetta da uno che fa terzino, ala e attacccante per 6 mesi?
Bah ora tutti lo vogliono vendere, uno che ha 21 anni. Che poi 40 milioni non prendiamo nessuno poi. Perdiamo solo un grande giocatore


----------



## Morghot (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, ormai non si fa che critarlo a priori.
> 
> A me sembra un giocatore con grandissime doti, ha fatto 16 gol solo Cavani e Di Natale hanno fatto di più. Ha dato 200% in tutta la prima parte del campionato. Mi sembra che da febbraio sia scoppiato. D'altronde cosa ci si aspetta da uno che fa terzino, ala e attacccante per 6 mesi?
> Bah ora tutti lo vogliono vendere, uno che ha 21 anni. Che poi 40 milioni non prendiamo nessuno poi. Perdiamo solo un grande giocatore


Straquotone, mi ripeterò fino alla fine, chi vuole vendere il faraone di calcio ne capisce davvero poco... ma infatti non penso che esiste qualcuno che voglia davvero darlo via, son tutti i soliti piagnistei momentanei.


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, ormai non si fa che critarlo a priori.
> 
> A me sembra un giocatore con grandissime doti, ha fatto 16 gol solo Cavani e Di Natale hanno fatto di più. Ha dato 200% in tutta la prima parte del campionato. Mi sembra che da febbraio sia scoppiato. D'altronde cosa ci si aspetta da uno che fa terzino, ala e attacccante per 6 mesi?
> Bah ora tutti lo vogliono vendere, uno che ha 21 anni. Che poi 40 milioni non prendiamo nessuno poi. Perdiamo solo un grande giocatore



Grandissimo


----------



## rossovero (8 Giugno 2013)

Le valutazioni di un calciatore si fanno per quel che ha fatto e per il futuro che potrá avere se gestito bene. ElSha ha dimostrato doti tecniche, atletiche e professionalitá. Per questo 40 milioni mi sembrano pochi. E poi, scusate, se la Juve valuta Marrone, MARRONE!!, centrocampista panchinaro di 23 anni, 10-15 milioni di euro, potrá ElSha, attaccante titolare di nemmeno 21, valerne 40??


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Boh la vedo brutta , ero convinta che rimanesse ancora 1-2 stagioni e invece ora ho la convizione che vada via ,che tristezza, dopo kakà mi sa che verserò lacrime pure per lui


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Le valutazioni di un calciatore si fanno per quel che ha fatto e per il futuro che potrá avere se gestito bene. ElSha ha dimostrato doti tecniche, atletiche e professionalitá. Per questo 40 milioni mi sembrano pochi. E poi, scusate, se la Juve valuta Marrone, MARRONE!!, centrocampista panchinaro di 23 anni, 10-15 milioni di euro, potrá ElSha, attaccante titolare di nemmeno 21, valerne 40??



vabbe ma le valutazioni valgono fino ad un certo punto , possono valutare marrone pure 100 mil poi bisogna vedere se trovano chi glieli paga veramente


----------



## rossovero (9 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe ma le valutazioni valgono fino ad un certo punto , possono valutare marrone pure 100 mil poi bisogna vedere se trovano chi glieli paga veramente



Vero. C.Zenoni fu valutato 30 miliardi, mi pare, nell´affare Inzaghi . Bei tempi...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, ormai non si fa che critarlo a priori.
> 
> A me sembra un giocatore con grandissime doti, ha fatto 16 gol solo Cavani e Di Natale hanno fatto di più. Ha dato 200% in tutta la prima parte del campionato. Mi sembra che da febbraio sia scoppiato. D'altronde cosa ci si aspetta da uno che fa terzino, ala e attacccante per 6 mesi?
> Bah ora tutti lo vogliono vendere, uno che ha 21 anni. Che poi 40 milioni non prendiamo nessuno poi. Perdiamo solo un grande giocatore



scusa, ma CHI lo vuole vendere? Già qui non mi pare nessuno e mi sembra che la stra-maggioranza dei tifosi lo voglia tenere


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

E' andato dai. Praticamente è venduto. Bella roba.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Giugno 2013)

Galliani......, che odio, che odio non ho parole.

No parolacce dai, specialmente a personi reali.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Giugno 2013)

Mi stavo un pò allontanando dal Milan usato come oggetto da un presidente mafioso, poi un tizio dal nome strano mi ci ha fatto riappassionare fortemente per la sua passione, il suo impegno, la sua dedizione e la sua grandissima voglia di riportare il Milan in alto...

...e giustamente lo dobbiamo salutare senza neanche capire le sue vere qualità

Il Milan è il Milan per gente come Ambrosini, Gattuso, Inzaghi, Maldini e tanti altri. Io credevo che El Shaarawy, così come De Sciglio, potesse entrare in quella categoria di grandi giocatori che han fatto la storia

A sto punto non so se sperare in un'esplosione di De Sciglio (anche perchè di terzini validi e ambidestri, se ne vedono veramente pochi)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2013)

Calma


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

State calmi su. Mi preoccuperei di più se dicesse che è incedibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Giugno 2013)

comunque ha la sfiga addosso  non gli entra un pallone neanche per sbaglio


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> comunque ha la sfiga addosso  non gli entra un pallone neanche per sbaglio



Davvero.
Oggi non ha fatto male, forse è quello che ha fatto meglio in attacco, nonostante abbia giocato poco.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Se facesse un gol cambierebbe tutto. E' in crisi per quello, palese.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Giugno 2013)

In questo periodo nn riesce a segnare neanche se la porta fosse senza portiere. E' in crisi e si vede


----------



## Elshafenomeno (12 Giugno 2013)

Un mix di sfiga, insicurezza e distrazioni dal mercato che ci mancavano prpoprio...un combo micidiale.

Se ne segna uno però secondo me non si ferma più. Il massimo sarebbe che si sbloccasse in confederations, ma la vedo agra.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Giugno 2013)

mi spiace per il momento che sta passando, ma tanto so che non giocherà con noi la prossima stagione


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma voi vedete, seriamente, dei margini di miglioramento in lui? A me pare abbia il giusto atteggiamento, su questo nulla da eccepire. Ma non mi pare proprio un potenziale campione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma voi vedete, seriamente, dei margini di miglioramento in lui? A me pare abbia il giusto atteggiamento, su questo nulla da eccepire. Ma non mi pare proprio un potenziale campione.



.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma voi vedete, seriamente, dei margini di miglioramento in lui? A me pare abbia il giusto atteggiamento, su questo nulla da eccepire. Ma non mi pare proprio un potenziale campione.



Io ne vedo tantissimi. Più in lui che in Pato alla sua età.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma voi vedete, seriamente, dei margini di miglioramento in lui? A me pare abbia il giusto atteggiamento, su questo nulla da eccepire. Ma non mi pare proprio un potenziale campione.



dovrebbe averli perhcè ha 20 anni anche se per ora la penso pure io come te ma spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy è un simbolo del Milan, sarebbe una pessima operazione di immagine


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io ne vedo tantissimi. Più in lui che in Pato alla sua età.



Pato. Avessi detto. Uno che scalda la panchina pure al Corinthians.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

E' bravo, ed i gol segnati nella prima parte di stagione lo dimostrano ampiamente. Però, come detto, bisogna vedere se ci siano ancora margini di crescita o se quello che abbiamo visto sia effettivamente il massimo.

Uno come Boban (che se ne intende) mi è sembrato sempre molto scettico su di lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Elsha è monocorde, cioè può divenire una grandissima ala destra, un Robben destro per intenderci (anche se con meno potenza e tecnica ma più cinismo), però non so se possa essere uno che trascina il Milan a grandi livelli. Un conto è aiutare un Milan penultimo in una desolante serie A, un conto è fare la differenza a ben altri livelli( champions).


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' bravo, ed i gol segnati nella prima parte di stagione lo dimostrano ampiamente. Però, come detto, bisogna vedere se ci siano ancora margini di crescita o se quello che abbiamo visto sia effettivamente il massimo.
> 
> Uno come Boban (che se ne intende) mi è sembrato sempre molto scettico su di lui.



Però tu mi insegni che i gol si pesano, non si contano 

Anche gilardno fece 19 gol il primo anno al Milan. Non dimentichiamo che l'anno scorso El Shaarawi era più o meno ai livelli del Bojan di quest anno. A me onestamente non piace molto come calciatore, per 40 Mln poi non mi faccio problemi a vederlo andare eventualmente via


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Però tu mi insegni che i gol si pesano, non si contano
> 
> Anche gilardno fece 19 gol il primo anno al Milan. Non dimentichiamo che l'anno scorso El Shaarawi era più o meno ai livelli del Bojan di quest anno. A me onestamente non piace molto come calciatore, per 40 Mln poi non mi faccio problemi a vederlo andare eventualmente via


Per prendere Tevez che ha 2-3 anni a certi livelli? Stiamo parlando di un '92, probabilmente tra i 3-4 più forti del mondo. Come si può pensare di riaprire un ciclo così?


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per prendere Tevez che ha 2-3 anni a certi livelli? Stiamo parlando di un '92, probabilmente tra i 3-4 più forti del mondo. Come si può pensare di riaprire un ciclo così?



infatti..il progetto giovani andrebbe cosi a farsi benedire solo per avere il piacere di essere forti per un anno, pianificazione futura zero praticamente


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per prendere Tevez che ha 2-3 anni a certi livelli? Stiamo parlando di un '92, probabilmente tra i 3-4 più forti del mondo. Come si può pensare di riaprire un ciclo così?



Io infatti non prenderei Tevez. Ma la cessione in sé non é un errore imho. 

Comunque credo le due operazioni sarebbero scollegate, non ce lo vedo Galliani ad accettare contropartite per abbassare il prezzo


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

Nel calcio aimè conta il presente, conta vincere. Se vendere El Shaarawy ti consente di fare un mercato per tornare fin da subito a vincere lo scudetto ed esser forte anche solo per 2-3 anni è normale pensarci. Poi nel corso degli anni qualcuno di forte su cui puntare nasce sempre. 

Il calcio non è Stephan El Shaarawy per forza. 

Detto questo ovvio mi dispiacerebbe se ne vada, perchè per me è bravo e sono legato a lui.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nel calcio aimè conta il presente, conta vincere. Se vendere El Shaarawy ti consente di fare un mercato per tornare fin da subito a vincere lo scudetto ed esser forte anche solo per 2-3 anni è normale pensarci. Poi nel corso degli anni qualcuno di forte su cui puntare nasce sempre.
> 
> Il calcio non è Stephan El Shaarawy per forza.
> 
> Detto questo ovvio mi dispiacerebbe se ne vada, perchè per me è bravo e sono legato a lui.


Ma se non riesci ad assemblare una squadra perchè ogni anno vendi qualcuno e devi cambiare modulo e gioco non tornerai mai a vincere, al massimo si vincerà qualcosa quando capiterà un anno di grazia. Barcelona e Bayern ne hanno collezionato di figure barbine fino a qualche anno fa, però hanno insistito su un determinato progetto. Noi cambiano ogni anno per tirare a campare...

Ripeto che stiamo vendendo il '92 più forte al mondo nel suo ruolo


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Pato. Avessi detto. Uno che scalda la panchina pure al Corinthians.



Pato era indicato come potenziale vincitore del pallone d'oro negli anni a venire. Lo scorso anno (19 anni)El Sha dimostrava più maturità di Pato alla sua età. 

Comunque per me non è questione che deve restare per forza. Per me può partire ma voglio un giocatore degno al suo posto, giovane e forte. Io indico Muriel.
E ovviamente Tevez, che deve essere un'operazione separata.

Ma se vendono El Shaarawy e si presentano con Cerci o Diamanti.....



Però il problema è sempre il solito: devi dar tempo alle nuove punte di conoscersi, alla squadra di sistemarsi, ai nuovi di adattarsi..ecc...ecc..

Cambiamo attacco ogni anno, dal 2005. Per me è una cosa vergognosa.

In tutto questo tra poco più di 2 mesi abbiamo il preliminare.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Su quello siam d'accordo, ma la cessione di el shaarawi non può essere giudicata sbagliata solo in base al calciatore che prenderà il suo posto. 40 Mln per uno come lui sono, secondo me, una manna dal cielo. Almeno il doppio di quello che vale ora come ora


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Su quello siam d'accordo, ma la cessione di el shaarawi non può essere giudicata sbagliata solo in base al calciatore che prenderà il suo posto. *40 Mln per uno come lui sono, secondo me, una manna dal cielo. Almeno il doppio di quello che vale ora come ora



Ma come no? Scusa, sono soldi che arrivano in tasca di noi tifosi. In tasca tua? Come fai a dire che la cessione di un giocatore non può essere giudicata in base a chi arriverà al suo posto? Posso capire le cessioni "minori", come potrebbe essere quella di Emanuelson, ma stiamo parlando di un ragazzo, di un titolare, di un giocatore che ha segnato 20 gol.
Se permetti, per giudicare GIUSTA la cessione del giocatore, pretendo che al suo posti arrivi un giocatore degno...soprattutto in virtù del fatto che stiamo parlando di un TITOLARE.

Se vendi el Shaarawy e prendi Diamanti, e il resto dei soldi se li intascano il nano e il pelato, tu dici che è una cessione giusta? Contento tu...
Io non sono stato mica felice di veder andare via Shevchenko e di vedere Ricardo Oliveira al suo posto...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2013)

Ah beh. Magari finiamo decimi perché lo sostituiamo con Diamanti,ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di fare una plusvalenza?

Che importa se non lo sostituiamo con nessuno.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ah beh. Magari finiamo decimi perché lo sostituiamo con Diamanti,ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di fare una plusvalenza?
> 
> Che importa se non lo sostituiamo con nessuno.



Da quanti anni vinciamo lo Scudetto del bilancio? L'anno prossimo avremo la stella?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Da quanti anni vinciamo lo Scudetto del bilancio? L'anno prossimo avremo la stella?



Considerando che in Europa tutti quanti spendono e spandono,direi che l'anno prossimo si punta alla Champions del Bilancio


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Considerando che in Europa tutti quanti spendono e spandono,direi che l'anno prossimo si punta alla Champions del Bilancio



Evvai! Faccio subito l'abbonamento !!!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (12 Giugno 2013)

Io mi sono già espresso: dipendesse da me sarebbe incedibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy non sarà mai un fenomeno, sveglia. Ha la personalità di un piccione.


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non sarà mai un fenomeno, sveglia. Ha la personalità di un piccione.



ma cosa ne puoi sapere tu? sveglia


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy deve rimanere. Se non rimane, a prescindere dalla sua personalità, viene sconfessato il progetto. Nessuno sa, ad oggi, se diventerà un Campione. Se dovesse andare via comunque l'ordine è reinvestire tutto, ma siccome non verrà fatto bisogna tenerlo assolutamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> ma cosa ne puoi sapere tu? sveglia



Basta giudicare quello che si vede sul campo.


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non sarà mai un fenomeno, sveglia. Ha la personalità di un piccione.



Eh certo a 20 anni neanche doveva sfondare tutto e tutti senza il minimo calo, okok.
Non so cosa succederà ma El Shaarawy è tutto tranne che un giocatore fatto e finito, lo stesso Pato quando l'abbiamo ceduto aveva avuto più o meno l'apice della sua carriera con lo scudetto e negli anni i suoi golletti li ha fatti, non vedo perché non si debba aspettare El Shaarawy che diciamoci la verità era al primo anno da titolare al Milan a neanche 20 anni, mica briciole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma come no? Scusa, sono soldi che arrivano in tasca di noi tifosi. In tasca tua? Come fai a dire che la cessione di un giocatore non può essere giudicata in base a chi arriverà al suo posto? Posso capire le cessioni "minori", come potrebbe essere quella di Emanuelson, ma stiamo parlando di un ragazzo, di un titolare, di un giocatore che ha segnato 20 gol.
> Se permetti, per giudicare GIUSTA la cessione del giocatore, pretendo che al suo posti arrivi un giocatore degno...soprattutto in virtù del fatto che stiamo parlando di un TITOLARE.
> 
> *Se vendi el Shaarawy e prendi Diamanti, e il resto dei soldi se li intascano il nano e il pelato, tu dici che è una cessione giusta? *Contento tu...
> Io non sono stato mica felice di veder andare via Shevchenko e di vedere Ricardo Oliveira al suo posto...


Io dico che vendono El Sharaawy e arriva Tevez.


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Basta giudicare quello che si vede sul campo.



20 gol stagionali in uno dei peggiori Milan degli ultimi 20 anni, senza gioco e senza risultati e tutto ciò all'età di 20 anni, si hai ragione, basta giudicare quello che si vede sul campo


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

E' un vero peccato aver venduto sheva a soli 45 milioni. Lo avessimo ora , varrebbe minimo 70 milioni.
Detto cio' , forse in pochi si rendono conto di quanti soldi abbiamo intascato. Tralasciando le cessioni eccellenti da shevchenko a ibra e thiago;ma i soldi della champion del 2003???? anche perche' quell'estate arrivarono kaka',pancaro e cafu'. Nel 2005 prendiamo stam dorasoo e crespo in prestito, quell'anno arrivammo in finale di cl = altri milioni incassati, nel 2006 di importante arrivo' il solo gilardino (25 milioni circa), semifinali di champions e altrettanti milioni incassati. Va via sheva (altri soldi) , vinciamo la champions (altri milioni ) non compriamo nessuno , dopo tre anni vendiamo kaka'...
poi ibra e thiago. A tutti questi milioni aggiungeteci quelli degli sponsor.

cioe' qua' stiamo parlando di milioni e milioni di euro. La smettessero di parlare di bilanci in rosso perche' i soldi ci son sempre stati.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Se Ronaldo e Bale valgono 100 milioni, Sheva oggi ne costerebbe almeno 130-140


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma poi con chi lo abbiamo sostituito ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io infatti non prenderei Tevez. Ma la cessione in sé non é un errore imho.
> 
> Comunque credo le due operazioni sarebbero scollegate, non ce lo vedo Galliani ad accettare contropartite per abbassare il prezzo


Son d'accordo... la cessione di El Shaarawy per quanto mi riguarda non sarebbe una tragedia, voglio dire non perdiamo George Best. Il problema semmai è sapere cosa faranno dei soldi ricavati. Se (come accaduto negli ultimi anni) il ricavato andrà a rimpinguare il bilancio, allora mi tengo il faraone.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma come no? Scusa, sono soldi che arrivano in tasca di noi tifosi. In tasca tua? Come fai a dire che la cessione di un giocatore non può essere giudicata in base a chi arriverà al suo posto? Posso capire le cessioni "minori", come potrebbe essere quella di Emanuelson, ma stiamo parlando di un ragazzo, di un titolare, di un giocatore che ha segnato 20 gol.
> Se permetti, per giudicare GIUSTA la cessione del giocatore, pretendo che al suo posti arrivi un giocatore degno...soprattutto in virtù del fatto che stiamo parlando di un TITOLARE.
> 
> Se vendi el Shaarawy e prendi Diamanti, e il resto dei soldi se li intascano il nano e il pelato, tu dici che è una cessione giusta? Contento tu...
> Io non sono stato mica felice di veder andare via Shevchenko e di vedere Ricardo Oliveira al suo posto...


Non dico questo, ma dico che cedere el shaarawi a 40 Mln sarebbe una mossa intelligente. Poi ci sarebbe da fare una seconda mossa intelligente, ossia sostituirlo in modo degno, ma sono affari scollegati


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non dico questo, ma dico che cedere el shaarawi a 40 Mln sarebbe una mossa intelligente. Poi ci sarebbe da fare una seconda mossa intelligente, ossia sostituirlo in modo degno, ma sono affari scollegati



Io ti do anche ragione quando dici che devono cedere Elsha per mantenere Balo in rosa almeno 2-3 anni, ma miseriaccia, per quale motivo hai acquistato Mario, quando ogni anno, nonostante sto benedetto bilancio sia a posto ed hai anche acciuffato i preliminari di coppa, devi cedere qualcuno per non ritrovarti con l'acqua alla gola l'anno venturo???


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

C'erano le elezioni


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Cioè fatemi capire, l'acquisto di Balotelli davvero ha mosso consensi in modo considerevole??? Ora sono tutti milanisti in Italia?? A me sembra una pirlata.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Ronaldo e Bale valgono 100 milioni, Sheva oggi ne costerebbe almeno 130-140



sheva quanto mi manchi....150 sicuri...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non sarà mai un fenomeno, sveglia. Ha la personalità di un piccione.



Commenti come questo mi disgustano.


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2013)

Per me Insigne ha una potenzialità superiore al Faraone, adesso falciatemi pure


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me Insigne ha una potenzialità superiore al Faraone, adesso falciatemi pure



Don't worry, verrai falciato senza problemi.....


----------



## Hammer (16 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non sarà mai un fenomeno, sveglia. Ha la personalità di un piccione.



Che astio, ti ha fatto qualcosa di brutto?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me Insigne ha una potenzialità superiore al Faraone, adesso falciatemi pure



Insigne ha i suoi stessi problemi, con meno capacità organica e finalizzativa...


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Insigne ha i suoi stessi problemi, con meno capacità organica e finalizzativa...



Ma tecnicamente è di un altro livello. Tutto imho


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma tecnicamente è di un altro livello. Tutto imho



Tecnicamente secondo me si equivalgono, Insigne ha anche un anno in più mi pare. Voglio vedere quest'anno se non ha giocato per colpa di Mazzarri o perchè rende di più Pandev...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Che astio, ti ha fatto qualcosa di brutto?



No, semplice constatazione personale. Anche altri esperti di calcio, tra cui Boban ( che di calcio se ne intende), hanno molte riserve su El Shaarawy.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Giugno 2013)

Avessimo una squadra di fuoriclasse, potrei in parte anche capire le perplessità sul Faraone.
Ma viste tutte le pippe che abbiamo in squadra, alla luce della stagione che ha fatto nel complesso come si fa a criticarlo?
Non sto dicendo che diventerà certamente un campione, magari già dall'anno prossimo si perderà per strada, ma alla sua prima vera stagione in Serie A è comunque uno dei primi 5 cannonieri, non è una prima punta e non tira i calci di rigore, a differenza di quasi tutti quelli che stanno nelle prime posizioni.
In squadra di buoni ne abbiamo 4/5, su questi dovremmo cercare di costruire una squadra che quantomeno sappia giocare a calcio.
Se si critica lui (deve crescere e migliorare tantissimo ovviamente), allora bisogna sparare a vista ad almeno 15 giocatori della rosa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Giugno 2013)

Io ho paura abbia qualcosa di brutto al ginocchio...altrimenti non avrebbe senso una sua cessione..sembra sia il Milan a proporlo a tutti...


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Insigne ha i suoi stessi problemi, con meno capacità *organica* e finalizzativa...



Cioè?!?! Ca.ga di meno?!?!


----------



## Mithos (21 Giugno 2013)

Ogni anno o al massimo due dobbiamo cedere qualcuno..Del resto abbiamo una squadra piena zeppa di fuoriclasse con delle giovanili che sfornano fenomeni.Possiamo permetterci di certo di cedere uno dei pochi buoni della squadra. Del resto ha già 21 anni e non diventerà di certo un grande giocatore. Meglio il nome da copertina.Di Gente alla Ronaldinho abbiamo bisogno che di correre in campo non ne sentiva più il bisogno. Ma che club siamo diventati?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

Vi meritereste Paloschi.


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma da quante partite consecutive gioca di melma? Venti? Trenta?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Giugno 2013)

non doveva andare in nazionale quest'estate, era meglio se recuperava un pò


----------



## 2515 (22 Giugno 2013)

Prandelli che diavolerie si fuma???????? Cioè giochi col 4-2-3-1 senza poter schierare né pirlo né de rossi per squalifica ed el shaarawy, che è esterno sinistro, lo tieni in panchina per MARCHISIO che oltre ad essere un oltraggio al gioco del calcio con la maglia azzurra sull'esterno è il nulla personificato. E poi lo fai entrare a 20 dalla fine nel ruolo di seconda punta quando 4/5 del brasile sta dietro e non concede un contropiede neanche a morire??? E per di più quando il giorno prima non si è neanche allenato a causa di un infortunio! Ma che razza di allenatore sei!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma Prandelli,che lo ha panchinato fino ad oggi,lo schiera il giorno dopo che ha preso una botta e non si è allenato?


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Giugno 2013)

Ha solo bisogno di riposo, poi sta coppa delle confederazioni non serve a nulla. Guardate quanti giocatori si sono infortunati nella partita.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

E' un bollito.
Ha fatto quasi gli stessi gol di Sau, solo che lui gioca in Nazionale perché è raccomandato.
Anzi, i gol che ha fatto nel girone di andata li ha fatti tutti per caso.
Bisogna vendere il prima possibile anche lui.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' un bollito.
> Ha fatto quasi gli stessi gol di Sau, solo che lui gioca in Nazionale perché è raccomandato.
> Anzi, i gol che ha fatto nel girone di andata li ha fatti tutti per caso.
> Bisogna vendere il prima possibile anche lui.


pazzesco
lo metto in firma. 
ci sarà da divertirsi tra qualche mese...


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> pazzesco
> lo metto in firma.
> ci sarà da divertirsi tra qualche mese...



Sta trollando


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sta trollando



Esatto! 
Il problema è che questo è il pensiero di alcuni tifosi rossoneri.
E nemmeno così pochi eh.


----------



## Mithos (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> Il problema è che questo è il pensiero di alcuni tifosi rossoneri.
> E nemmeno così pochi eh.



Quei tifosi rossoneri, sono tifosi da playstation!!!


----------



## peppe75 (24 Giugno 2013)

speriamo che con l'assenza di Mario El 92 si carichi la squadra contro la spagna...ne guadagnerebbe anche il mercato!


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' un bollito.
> Ha fatto quasi gli stessi gol di Sau, solo che lui gioca in Nazionale perché è raccomandato.
> Anzi, i gol che ha fatto nel girone di andata li ha fatti tutti per caso.
> Bisogna vendere il prima possibile anche lui.



Edit: visto solo in seguito l'altro post


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2013)

vie di mezzo, queste sconosciute


----------



## Mirko (27 Giugno 2013)

Ciao sig. El Shaarawy le volevo dire che lei e il mio idolo spero che non cambi squadra,e poi dove sei tu tifero io  attendo risposta


----------



## Elshafenomeno (27 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> Il problema è che questo è il pensiero di alcuni tifosi rossoneri.
> E nemmeno così pochi eh.




hai proprio ragione, basta entrare nel topic dello scambio con jovetic...io ho esaurito le parole. Va bene che il tifoso si esalta e si deprime come una fisarmonica, a seconda delle circostanze, ma qui esageriamo proprio.


----------



## iceman. (27 Giugno 2013)

Galliani lo sta offrendo a mezzo mondo, secondo me gli e' stato riferito qualcosa.


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

io nella prima stagione al milan dissi che è un mezzo giocatore. parlai anche di una superiorità di insigne,forse sbagliando. ad oggi la mia opinione non è cambiata,ma rispetto tuttavia quella di molti tifosi che considerano questo giocatore un semi-dio.


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Mirko ha scritto:


> Ciao sig. El Shaarawy le volevo dire che lei e il mio idolo spero che non cambi squadra,e poi dove sei tu tifero io  attendo risposta


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Galliani lo sta offrendo a mezzo mondo, secondo me gli e' stato riferito qualcosa.



secondo me sono giornalai che scrivono per vendere copie.
galliani ha detto "gli dovrò parlare"... come se fosse invece el shaarawy a voler andare via (magari perché ha ricevuto una grossa offerta).

Anche perché, onestamente, se vendi El Shaarawy chi prendi? Sul mercato è rimasto ben poco... (e hai 2 attaccanti titolari da comprare: la seconda punta e il trequartista).


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Giugno 2013)

el sharaawy ha problemi fisici. ecco il motivo per cui verrà ceduto. io credo a buffa.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy, a meno che non esista qualcosa di cui non siamo a conoscenza, ma della quale non possiamo essere sicuri, va tenuto. Se impara due o tre cose diventa un Campione.

Poi secondo me Galliani lo vuole cedere, soprattutto dopo le parole di oggi. Che dire, speriamo che sappia veramente quello che fa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Giugno 2013)

A me sembra sempre più probabile che il ragazzo abbia problemi fisici dei quali non siamo a conoscenza


----------



## runner (27 Giugno 2013)

secondo me deve solo staccare la spina per un po'

poi torna al top!!


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A me sembra sempre più probabile che il ragazzo abbia problemi fisici dei quali non siamo a conoscenza



Può darsi.
Però il sostituto non può essere certo Matri o Vucinic.
Smetto di seguire il calcio all'istante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Può darsi.
> Però il sostituto non può essere certo Matri o Vucinic.
> Smetto di seguire il calcio all'istante.



vucinic gia mi piacerebbe di piu ma non lo prenderei mai al posto di elsha, ma matri proprio non si può sentire


----------



## Morghot (28 Giugno 2013)

Io davvero sono triste, questo poveretto ha tenuto in piedi da solo la baracca per metà stagione, e adesso lo "stiamo" (inteso come società di m*erda) sbolognando manco fosse un boriello qualunque... boh davvero sto male, io spero in una bomba sulla sede, è quello che si meriano sti 1nfami.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

dai che tra qualche mese ci divertiremo a vedere El Sha e Balotelli lì davanti!
Saranno l'unica soddisfazione di una stagione anonima... salvo miracoli: d'altronde lui e Balo sono due fattori...


----------



## Mithos (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai che tra qualche mese ci divertiremo a vedere El Sha e Balotelli lì davanti!
> Saranno l'unica soddisfazione di una stagione anonima... salvo miracoli: d'altronde lui e Balo sono due fattori...



Sai The Ripper, sono d'accordo con te. Con una proprietà che ha rinunciato a competere, queste sono le uniche cose che possono allietare l'esistenza di un tifoso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai che tra qualche mese ci divertiremo a vedere El Sha e Balotelli lì davanti!
> Saranno l'unica soddisfazione di una stagione anonima... salvo miracoli: d'altronde lui e Balo sono due fattori...


Speriamo, El Sha potrebbe fare il salto di qualità da seconda punta.


----------



## Butcher (28 Giugno 2013)

Io sono curioso di sapere il parere di [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] su Stephan! Magari anche su tutto ciò che sta accadendo intorno a questo ragazzo.


----------



## tequilad (28 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io sono curioso di sapere il parere di [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] su Stephan! Magari anche su tutto ciò che sta accadendo intorno a questo ragazzo.



Diciamo che il talento c'è, e si vede...io a parte i dubbi fisici lo terrei...c'è da dire che ora si vende a un prezzo molto elevato, in futuro dovesse fare una stagione come la seconda parte di quest'anno varrebbe meno della metà...sicuramente è stato troppo troppo "sfruttato" nella prima parte di stagione a livello calcistico e mediatico....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Giugno 2013)

è in crisi,è evidente,ma non capisco perchè sia stato convocato per la confederations cup se non gioca nemmeno se vengono a mancare i titolari.Il ragazzo aveva l'urgente bisogno di staccare la spina per un po' dopo il finale di stagione deludente...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

un mese senza calcio, nemmeno in spiaggia, e torna ad essere un fenomeno.
Si è trovato lanciato verso l'Olimpo troppo in fretta. Anche in Nazionale...

Deve solo ritrovare serenità. In genere con le vacanze e nel ritiro pre-campionato un giocatore torna come nuovo dal punto di vista psico-fisico.


----------



## 2515 (28 Giugno 2013)

Elsha deve semplicemente variare il suo stile di gioco e poi sarà inarrestabile, quando avrà lavorato bene sul mancino sarà tutto un altro paio di maniche. Ma serve anche gente a centrocampo capace di fornirgli una triangolazione come si deve e degli assist decenti. Speriamo che Saponara mantenga le aspettative, perché ha davvero una visione di gioco che per balotelli ed elsha è tutta da sfruttare.


----------



## jaws (28 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è in crisi,è evidente,ma non capisco perchè sia stato convocato per la confederations cup se non gioca nemmeno se vengono a mancare i titolari.Il ragazzo aveva l'urgente bisogno di staccare la spina per un po' dopo il finale di stagione deludente...



Magari Prandelli voleva puntare su di lui inizialmente, poi l'ha visto in allenamento e ha cambiato idea


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un mese senza calcio, nemmeno in spiaggia, e torna ad essere un fenomeno.
> Si è trovato lanciato verso l'Olimpo troppo in fretta. Anche in Nazionale...
> 
> Deve solo ritrovare serenità. In genere con le vacanze e nel ritiro pre-campionato un giocatore torna come nuovo dal punto di vista psico-fisico.



si hai perfettamente ragione....

anche perchè non penso che cedendolo ci rafforzeremmo....


----------



## addox (28 Giugno 2013)

Poi un giorno qualcuno mi spiegherà perché questo qui improvvisamente è stato scaricato da tutti, tifosi compresi. Se qualcuno fosse atterrato da Marte ieri, penserebbe che ha stuprato la nonna a Galliani, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe un accanimento così virulento nel volerlo cedere a partire dai suoi propri tifosi.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Davvero, sto Galliani e' un genio del male. Lo sta offrendo a mezzo mondo....e l'altro giorno suma a sportitalia "galliani si e' visto con i dirigenti del monaco solo per un incontro conoscitivo, credetemi"


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Davvero, sto Galliani e' un genio del male. Lo sta offrendo a mezzo mondo....e l'altro giorno suma a sportitalia "galliani si e' visto con i dirigenti del monaco solo per un incontro conoscitivo, credetemi"



Ha ragione Suma. Conoscitivo nel senso che voleva fare conoscere al Monaco la disponibilità di cedere El Shaarawy.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

che gentaglia....con queste persone non uscirei manco a prendere un caffe'


----------



## jaws (29 Giugno 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Poi un giorno qualcuno mi spiegherà perché questo qui improvvisamente è stato scaricato da tutti, tifosi compresi. Se qualcuno fosse atterrato da Marte ieri, penserebbe che ha stuprato la nonna a Galliani, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe un accanimento così virulento nel volerlo cedere a partire dai suoi propri tifosi.



Vogliamo il progetto giovani (cit.)


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

prevedo un'altra partita balorda per lui...lo stesso Prandelli ha detto che è scarico mentalmente e si deve riprendere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2013)

oggi segna


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2013)

Con un po' di fortuna segnerà,pare che abbia la porta nel mirino.


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2013)

Un utente su facebook: "Se metto la mano nelle mutande tocco più palle di quante ne abbia toccate oggi El Shaarawy."


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Giugno 2013)

Il suo problema è sempre quello: resta troppo avulso dal gioco, oggi ha fatto un bel tiro e ha conquistato la punizione del 2-1, ma deve entrare più nel vivo dell'azione.


----------



## robs91 (30 Giugno 2013)

Non ho visto il primo tempo,ma il resto è stato insufficiente purtroppo.


----------



## Serginho (30 Giugno 2013)

Pochissimi palloni sono arrivati in attacco dal secondo tempo in poi. Quando puntava la porta era difficile da controllare comunque, ha subito parecchi falli per questo


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Giugno 2013)

se avesse sbagliato il rigore probabilmente si ritirava


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me è tutto un problema psicologico il suo, fisicamente non l'ho visto male. Dopotutto i giovani le soffrono queste "perdite di continuità", sono sicuro che tornerà presto fenomeno e l'anno prossimo farà ancora meglio, sperando che guadagni un posto da titolare nel mondiale.


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è sempre quello: resta troppo avulso dal gioco, oggi ha fatto un bel tiro e ha conquistato la punizione del 2-1, ma deve entrare più nel vivo dell'azione.



se confrontiamo il faraone ad altri grandi giocatori che giocano in quella zona del campo i primi che mi vengono in mento sono ribery e robben.
toccano tantissimi palloni in piu rispetto a stephan... ma e sopratutto perche vengono cercato con continuita dai 2 centrali di centrocampo che appena prendono palla la passano a loro.

ma rispetto a quelli due, stephan aiuta tantissimo in fase difensiva.
ribery se la cava con i due piedi e quindi ha piu scelta rispetto al faraone.
invece robben ha un solo piede e fa sempre la stessa cosa ma e inarestabile comunque.

molti dicono che aspetta troppo sulla fascia... ma se gioca in un 433 o in un 4231 e logico farlo.
deve aprire la difesa avversaria... e anche se non tocca la palla perche non viene servito, allarga la difesa... 
rientra bene sul piede destro... al posto di allegri vieterei ad elsha di usare il destro in allenamento


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2013)

Lasciamolo andare in vacanza povero...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2013)

Il rigore lo ha battuto con freddezza,secondo me è stata semplicemente la mancanza prolungata del gol,e le conseguenti migliaia di articoli denigratori,ad averlo "depresso".

Ah,su Twitter ha detto che,insieme agli altri nazionali,inizierà il ritiro a Milanello il 24.Ci crediamo?


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il rigore lo ha battuto con freddezza,secondo me è stata semplicemente la mancanza prolungata del gol,e le conseguenti migliaia di articoli denigratori,ad averlo "depresso".
> 
> Ah,su Twitter ha detto che,insieme agli altri nazionali,inizierà il ritiro a Milanello il 24.Ci crediamo?



"_Rimane, certo che rimane_"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Il suo valore scende ogni partite che gioca ormai.


----------



## 2515 (30 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se confrontiamo il faraone ad altri grandi giocatori che giocano in quella zona del campo i primi che mi vengono in mento sono ribery e robben.
> toccano tantissimi palloni in piu rispetto a stephan... ma e sopratutto perche vengono cercato con continuita dai 2 centrali di centrocampo che appena prendono palla la passano a loro.
> 
> ma rispetto a quelli due, stephan aiuta tantissimo in fase difensiva.
> ...



A parte la *******ta ciclopica dell'incompatibilità con balotelli, perché tale è (elsha ha smesso di segnare un mese prima del suo arrivo), il solo problema che può aver causato balotelli è il fatto che, come è logico vista la sua stazza, la sua capacità di fare sponde e il suo saper tenere palla, passano più palloni a lui che a stephan che, nella prima parte di stagione, era il giocatore più cercato da ogni compagno di squadra. E con meno palloni vengono anche meno occasioni e di conseguenza meno possibilità di andare in rete. Guardiamo Cavani, quando non segnava era semplicemente osceno, ma come si tirava su? Segnando i rigori che, nel milan, non potrebbe mai tirare perché non è un rigorista, non è mai stato abituato a batterli, diversamente da pazzini, montolivo e soprattutto balotelli.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Anche questa sera, poco presente nel gioco.
Non si è praticamente quasi mai visto.
Fisicamente non mi sembra fuori forma.
L'anno prossimo speriamo di vedere un El Shaarawy più simile a quello della prima parte di stagione rispetto a quello della seconda.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il suo valore scende ogni partite che gioca ormai.



a noi interessa il suo apporto alla squadra, non il suo valore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2013)

Ma che intervista ha rilasciato ???? " finalmente è entrata anche se su rigore ma è entrata " ... e va via... 

ma dai !!!! dai 20 anni sei milionario e giochi a calcio !!!! susu un pò di vita ..... 

non capisco questo abbattersi più del dovuto ... per l'età che ha è normale avere dei cali.. non può pensare di essere Ibra ...


----------



## Morghot (1 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che intervista ha rilasciato ???? " finalmente è entrata anche se su rigore ma è entrata " ... e va via...
> 
> ma dai !!!! dai 20 anni sei milionario e giochi a calcio !!!! susu un pò di vita .....
> 
> non capisco questo abbattersi più del dovuto ... per l'età che ha è normale avere dei cali.. non può pensare di essere Ibra ...


E' chiaro che qualche problema ce l'ha, non fisico ovviamente ma di testa (non per forza grave come la maggior parte vuole pensare, potrebbero essere ********* assurde ha pur sempre 20anni)... non possiamo saperlo dobbiamo solo sperare si riprenda in fretta!


----------



## Albijol (1 Luglio 2013)

Monetizzare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Comunque solo per la cronaca; ieri prestazione insufficiente però si dice che è in ripresa perchè ha segnato su rigore.


----------



## 2515 (1 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che intervista ha rilasciato ???? " finalmente è entrata anche se su rigore ma è entrata " ... e va via...
> 
> ma dai !!!! dai 20 anni sei milionario e giochi a calcio !!!! susu un pò di vita .....
> 
> non capisco questo abbattersi più del dovuto ... per l'età che ha è normale avere dei cali.. non può pensare di essere Ibra ...



sempre meglio uno che si abbatte e dimostra di tenerci rispetto a uno che sorride e se ne frega. Pensa a boateng, ha detto che il primo anno al milan restava arrabbiato 5 giorni dopo una sconfitta tanto era l'agonismo che aveva, mentre adesso dopo neanche una giornata gli passa ed è tranquillissimo. E in campo si vede il suo rendimento infatti com'è crollato. La cosa importante è che ora al ritiro col milan stia sereno, ormai è tutto in mano al mister.


----------



## Albijol (1 Luglio 2013)

Boban: "El Shaarawy deve migliorare molto altrimenti diventa banale, lo hanno capito tutti il suo movimento quando si accentra." Ha aggiunto che al Milan non lo considerano un fuoriclasse, ma un buon giocatore e niente più.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Boban: "El Shaarawy deve migliorare molto altrimenti diventa banale, lo hanno capito tutti il suo movimento quando si accentra." Ha aggiunto che al Milan non lo considerano un fuoriclasse, ma un buon giocatore e niente più.



Critica sacrosanta, però sono sicuro che Stephan col tempo migliorerà. Non per nulla ha 20 anni......


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque solo per la cronaca; ieri prestazione insufficiente però si dice che è in ripresa perchè ha segnato su rigore.



per la cronaca: hai stancato.


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque solo per la cronaca; ieri prestazione insufficiente però si dice che è in ripresa perchè ha segnato su rigore.


ma basta pero'..sempre negativo..abbiamo capito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo di non pentircene, dai Stephan


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Luglio 2013)

il problema del Faraone è che è troppo buono: dice che Allegri è come un padre, ma non può dire altro del suo padre-padrone, come l'ultima baldracca che teme il magnaccia, non può permettersi di criticarlo, anche per non far casino nello spogliatoio
e non critica mai i compagni che non gli passano la palla
sta solo cercando di capire come comportarsi in mezzo a delle capre, si sente solo e spaesato e pare che non abbia fatto niente al milan
addirittura la critica che sa solo rientrare col destro, riguardatevi i gol, forse ve li siete dimenticati
Stephan El Shaarawy - Il Faraone - Goals & Skills - HD - YouTube
Tutti i goal di El Shaarawy 12/13 : Andata serie A 12/13 - YouTube


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> il problema del Faraone è che è troppo buono: dice che Allegri è come un padre, ma non può dire altro del suo padre-padrone, come l'ultima baldracca che teme il magnaccia, non può permettersi di criticarlo, anche per non far casino nello spogliatoio
> e non critica mai i compagni che non gli passano la palla
> sta solo cercando di capire come comportarsi in mezzo a delle capre, si sente solo e spaesato e pare che non abbia fatto niente al milan
> addirittura la critica che sa solo rientrare col destro, riguardatevi i gol, forse ve li siete dimenticati
> ...



I video di Youtube non fanno testo, potrei postare video di decine di giocatori molto più scarsi di El Shaarawy che su Youtube sembrano femomeni


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Luglio 2013)

stai criticando youtube., non quello che ho scritto... cmq ok, allora ElSha sembra un fenomeno grazie ai video, come uno sconosciuto qualsiasi
ma io ho visto tutte le sue partite col Milan, i video mi servono solo per ricordare i gol, anche se molti sono indelebili


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> stai criticando youtube., non quello che ho scritto... cmq ok, allora ElSha sembra un fenomeno grazie ai video, come uno sconosciuto qualsiasi
> ma io ho visto tutte le sue partite col Milan, i video mi servono solo per ricordare i gol, anche se molti sono incancellabili



Se non leggi quello che scrivo è inutile che continuo a risponderti; quindi chiudo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se non leggi quello che scrivo è inutile che continuo a risponderti; quindi chiudo.



Vi richiamo all ordine e al rispetto per gli altri utenti... tutti e due calmatevi ...


----------



## runner (2 Luglio 2013)

Quello che penso sul Elshaa

1 - livello fisico, il giocatore mi sembra solo provato da una stagione in cui le energie fisiche e mentali sono state utilizzate parecchio, ma gli applausi che ha ricevuto a inizio stagione quando le cose andavano molto male gli hanno dato la carica per onorare sempre la Maglia Rossonera
2 - livello tecnico, il giocatore dovrà sicuramente migliorare come tutti, ma per il livello tecnico della rosa mi sembra al di sopra di quasi tutti e per quanto riguarda i margini di miglioramento direi che ci sono visto che potrà lavorare ancora più serenamente quest' estate in ritiro
3 - livello tattico, Elshaa dovrà essere guidato dallo staff tecnico per giocare seconda punta e non gli si può chiedere che lo faccia da un giorno all' altro (esempio pratico, pure Pirlo è stato agevolato dallo staff quando passo a fare il play basso)
4 - livello di gruppo, mi sembra che voglia diventare una bandiera o quantomeno un giocatore importante per noi e mi pare che potrebbe essere da esempio per tutti i nuovi giovani che inseriremo anche quest' anno, senza dimenticarci che è amico di Balo e insieme si stanno comportando da professionisti quindi anche da questo lato non ci sono problemi
5 - livello nazionale, gioca nell' Italia ed è Italiano quindi non avrà quasi mai trasferte pesanti come i sudamericani e questo può giovare anche da un punto di vista fisico, senza ovviamente dimenticarci dell' orgoglio di avere un attaccante nostro in Nazionale
6 - livello economico, il giocatore non è arrivato per pochi denari quindi merita una rivalutazione del cartellino molto più alta di quella di quest' anno e inoltre aggiungerei che se dovesse diventare una bandiera potremmo realizzare con sponsor e Magliette molti più soldi che con un altro giocatore, concludo dicendo che mi sembra un ragazzo interessato a diventare un "grande giocatore" e che non pensa solo ai soldi quindi potrebbe essere anche un risparmio su un altro parimenti forte....

insomma che lo vendiamo a fare?
sarebbe solo da deterrente per i nuovi giocatori che compreremmo....
ci siamo distinti da sempre per legarci ai campioni e lo vogliamo vendere alla prima offerta?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Smentiscimi ragazzo!


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

partita ottima e ci ha salvato la faccia!!

thanks Faraone!!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Ha un tocco di palla splendido. Si è mangiato pure un gol, ma la doppietta fa morale. Avanti così ragazzo! E cuci la bocca a chi ti denigra!


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Luglio 2013)

Pippa immonda.
L'unico scarso in una squadra di fenomeni.
Vattene via.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ha un tocco di palla splendido.



Fra l'altro in queste prime uscite lo vedo migliorate anche nel dialogo coi compagni, suo vero punto debole l'anno passato.


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro in queste prime uscite lo vedo migliorate anche nel dialogo coi compagni, suo vero punto debole l'anno passato.



ma e difficile dialogare con scarsoni


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro in queste prime uscite lo vedo migliorate anche nel dialogo coi compagni, suo vero punto debole l'anno passato.



In generale sì... ma si è allenato poco con i compagni. Il lavoro paga sempre, soprattutto se hai i mezzi per migliorare. E lui li ha. Se lavora su alcune cose diventa perfetto. 
Vorrei far notare che nei movimenti da seconda punta stasera ha fatto bene.
Ovviamente i primi 35 minuti è stato pessimo. C'è da dire che palloni giocabili non ne sono arrivati e in quei pochi toccati si trovava con Petagna troppo lontano e nessuno a supporto.


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

E' quasi impossibile per un cioccolatino farsi sentire in mezzo a 10 pezzi di emme, lui ci è riuscito, di sicuro non è comune.

Comunque dialoga proprio bene con Petagna, specie nell'azione del secondo gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

Questa doppietta sicuramente fa morale bene cosi


----------



## Graxx (31 Luglio 2013)

speriamo il suo sia solo un blocco psicologico...e che quindi questi due gol di oggi...


----------



## peppe75 (31 Luglio 2013)

speriamo che da adesso in poi non si ferma più....forza faraoneee!!!


----------



## Frikez (31 Luglio 2013)

Via via, è scarso.


----------



## arcanum (31 Luglio 2013)

Noto, come c'era da aspettarselo, che spesso prendeva palla e si posizionava sulla sinistra del campo com'è abituato....c'è ancora da lavorare sui movimenti da seconda punta penso.
Fosse per me lo lascerei giocare nell'area di sua competenza onestamente però son dettagli questi e ci vuole tempo per vedere dei cambiamenti.

Son MOLTO ma MOLTO contento per la sua tenuta fisica, il fatto che abbia ripreso a vedere la porta nonchè la solita generosità (notare la palla servita a Boateng che poi ha ovviamente sprecato)

Grande Faraone...continua così!!!


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

Dopo il primo gol aveva la faccia "Ho capito, qua devo arrangiarmi"


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

rende di piu quando sa che deve fare tutto lui


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> rende di piu quando sa che deve fare tutto lui



bè è anche meglio direi, uno che da il massimo quando la pressione è massima significa che è un grande giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Bidone, via al più presto.....


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Agosto 2013)

Puntualissimo, vi propongo la sua partita .


----------



## Denni90 (1 Agosto 2013)

i giornali domani diranno che ha fatto gol perchè nn c era balo...attenzione giallo in casa milan!!!


----------



## 2515 (1 Agosto 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> i giornali domani diranno che ha fatto gol perchè nn c era balo...attenzione *giallo in casa milan!!! *



Honda non è ancora del Milan..


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Agosto 2013)

E' tornato.

Oggi in campo l'UNICO da Milan. (De Jong ha giocato?)


----------



## Serginho (1 Agosto 2013)

no ma vendiamolo, ha toccato mezzo pallone


----------



## 2515 (1 Agosto 2013)

Eh già, ha realizzato due palle gol su tre.

Oggi in campo solo lui De Jong e Petagna nel primo tempo. Se c'erano pure Balotelli e Montolivo, anche con questo aborto di difesa, la vincevamo.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Dopo il primo gol aveva la faccia "Ho capito, qua devo arrangiarmi"



deve essere frustrante giocare assieme ai vari traorè, nocerino, amelia, zaccardo....
dopo il gol mi è sembrato che non avesse neanche voglia di esultare, è tornato a centrocampo a testa bassa. 

cmq sono contenta che abbia fatto doppietta, nell'attesa che rientri un pò di gente un pò più tecnica con cui dialogare meglio. 

e mi è piaciuto anche il fatto che nonostante fosse un'amichevole estiva non s'è risparmiato e tornava fino alla nostra area a fare quasi il terzino.


----------



## 2515 (1 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> deve essere frustrante giocare assieme ai vari traorè, nocerino, amelia, zaccardo....
> dopo il gol mi è sembrato che non avesse neanche voglia di esultare, è tornato a centrocampo a testa bassa.
> 
> cmq sono contenta che abbia fatto doppietta, nell'attesa che rientri un pò di gente un pò più tecnica con cui dialogare meglio.
> ...



Chi è che esulta quando la squadra è sotto di cinque gol? Non lo farebbe nessuno.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Agosto 2013)

A me piace troppo sto ragazzo...forza faraone!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Agosto 2013)

Come ha giocato oggi? Io non ho visto i primi 45 min


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Agosto 2013)

con il sinistro è troppo limitato.deve imparare a concludere anche con il piede più debole.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato oggi? Io non ho visto i primi 45 min



Prestazione nella media. Ha un'ottima intesa con Petagna, però oggi ha brillato di più quest'ultimo. Ha sbagliato un'occasione facile, fallendo il controllo.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

è il mio nuovo Savicevic!!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

secondo me deve sorridere di più


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

*Elshaarawy intervistato dalla Gazzetta ribadisce il concetto ed è carico per il nuovo anno col suo Milan: "Io sono sempre stato convinto di rimanere, o e Galliani abbiamo parlato e abbiamo deciso di continuare il percorso insieme. Era una decisione di tutti e due, semplice da prendere". *


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2013)

Avrei voluto prendere la sua maglia, ma con la 92 no grazie. Fosse stata un 7 o 10.... mi chiedo come si faccia a tenere sti numeri orribili, che palle con la 7 sarebbe stato stupendo...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2013)

La 7 è di Binho. Fine della discussione....


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La 7 è di Binho. Fine della discussione....



Lo so ma mi da fastidio che non posso prendermi la maglia di un giocatore perchè il numero è imbarazzante... sto cesso di Robinho fosse andato via credo avrebbero dato la 7 ad El...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo so ma mi da fastidio che non posso prendermi la maglia di un giocatore perchè il numero è imbarazzante... sto cesso di Robinho fosse andato via credo avrebbero dato la 7 ad El...



Se ti piace il numero 7 prenditi quella di Binho....


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se ti piace il numero 7 prenditi quella di Binho....



E' questo il problema il nome  quel cesso....


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Chi è che esulta quando la squadra è sotto di cinque gol? Non lo farebbe nessuno.



Pippo sì


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pippo sì



ma lo farebbe mentre corre per prendere la palla in rete per portarla in mezzo al campo come se fosse la finale di champions con il milan in svantaggio a 3 minuti della fine.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Agosto 2013)

Pippo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2013)

L ho visto molto meglio fisicamente ... Aveva bisogno di uno stop


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2013)

Il ragazzo sta bene, ha voglia e si vede. Il primo tempo finchè c'era brillantezza ha fatto un'ottima partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Fisicamente sta meglio, ma non mi convince molto la posizione in campo. Talvolta era talmente decentrato e arretrato da star dietro alla linea dei centrocampisti. Dovrebbe giocare più avanzato, ampliare il suo bagaglio tecnico-tattico, perchè ha tutte le qualità per essere un calciatore TOTALE!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Agosto 2013)

IO invece sono convinto che quella sia la sua posizione
non credo sarà mai una vera punta


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fisicamente sta meglio, ma non mi convince molto la posizione in campo. Talvolta era talmente decentrato e arretrato da star dietro alla linea dei centrocampisti. Dovrebbe giocare più avanzato, ampliare il suo bagaglio tecnico-tattico, perchè ha tutte le qualità per essere un calciatore TOTALE!



Lui ce l'ha nel DNA di partire molto più indietro, lui torna in maniera naturale a coprire a centrocampo, non è mai servito Allegri glielo incucchi. 

Un giorno potrà anche diventare più punta, ma per ora credo sia inutile snaturarlo, piuttosto si deve concentrare su altri difetti.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Lo so, ma così rischia di essere poco pungente davanti. Nei primi mesi faceva lo stesso lavoro, però lo vedevo più nel vivo del gioco ed era più presente in area.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma così rischia di essere poco pungente davanti. Nei primi mesi faceva lo stesso lavoro, però lo vedevo più nel vivo del gioco ed era più presente in area.



Perchè all'inizio nessuno conosceva il suo tipo di gioco, ora l'hanno imparato tutti.
Fa sempre la stessa azione, se imparasse qualche movimento diverso farebbe passi in avanti.


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Agosto 2013)

il suo problema è che a livello posturale cerca sempre di metter il corpo in maniera tale che possa stoppare la palla con l'esterno destro e poi tirare.dovrebbe imparare anche quando taglia verso il centro a capire quando è utile fare come fa di solito o quando è meglio stoppare il pallone con il sinistro e tirare subito con il piede debole.se avete notato in quasi ogni partita c'è un'azione potenzialmente pericolosa con lui lanciato a rete da chi si trova dalla fascia opposta,dove lui viene puntualmente scavalcato dal pallone consentendo il rientro degli avversari perchè ha il vizio di dover stoppare il pallone con il destro e quindi va troppo incontro alla palla.io gli regalerei un dvd di robben e ribery da vederselo ogni giorno prima di andare a dormire.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo sta bene, ha voglia e si vede. Il primo tempo finchè c'era brillantezza ha fatto un'ottima partita.



Anche secondo me ieri ha giocato bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Agosto 2013)

Migliore in campo. Altro che finito.

Era ovunque. Faceva avanti e indietro per il campo....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2013)

Dappertutto. Il migliore secondo me, con Montolivo.


----------



## Solo (20 Agosto 2013)

Buono questa sera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Benissimo.


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Benissimo, più per il gol perché è stato l'unico ad attaccare la profondità e a farsi trovare davanti alla porta andando vicino più volte al secondo gol, credo che anche come seconda punta andrebbe benissimo ma si perderebbe il lavoro di sacrificio che fa quando la squadra non sale più.


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2013)

Molto bene. All'inizio ha sbagliato un paio di stop semplici, ma si è ripreso alla grande. Corsa e giocate, ovvero quello che deve fare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2013)

migliore in campo stasera

anche se quando riceve palla in area non deve sempre tentare di controllarla altrimenti come oggi si fa sempre murare, ma tira di prima!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

Sta tornando.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Deve migliorare, ancora sbaglia un po' troppi palloni, ma questa sera mi è piaciuto molto.
Davanti è stato sicuramente l'unico che ha creato pericoli ogni volta che partiva in velocità.
Dobbiamo puntare molto su di lui, sperando che faccia un salto di qualità rispetto alla scorsa stagione e che diventi più continuo nel rendimento.
Forza Faraone!!!
Attendo il giudizio di [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Agosto 2013)

Tanto cuore come sempre,gli è mancata un po' di lucidità sotto porta in certe occasioni,dove si poteva segnare....sta tornado e se torna per me sarà fondamentale!!


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

fortuna che non ha intesa con balotelli.. se prendiamo honda o ljajic questo segna il doppio dei gol.


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Agosto 2013)

Il migliore questa sera. Ma ha sbagliato di troppo davanti alla porta. Peccato.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Agosto 2013)

Stasera migliore in campo. Belle giocate, ha dispensato anche ottimi passaggi. resta il fatto che col mancino non scende nemmeno dall'autobus.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

Bella prova, ma più cattiveria in area Stephan.


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Stasera migliore in campo. Belle giocate, ha dispensato anche ottimi passaggi. resta il fatto che col mancino non scende nemmeno dall'autobus.



lui non scende dal bus, antonini gli fa da autista.XD


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2013)

ha giocato bene ma davanti la porta dorme. se stasera era più deciso poteva farne 3.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

benissimo Elsha...quest'anno è l'anno della verità


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2013)

Deve essere più cattivo... È il nuovo pannocchia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Manca di cattiveria e davanti la porta non è tutto sto campione.
E' molto limitato come giocatore, il resto è noia.
Poi che ieri sia stato uno dei meno peggio, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Manca di cattiveria e davanti la porta non è tutto sto campione.
> E' molto limitato come giocatore, il resto è noia.
> Poi che ieri sia stato uno dei meno peggio, sono d'accordo.



Ieri ha fatto un gol di testa, l'anno scorso ha sbagliato diversi gol di questo tipo, significa che ci sono stati dei miglioramenti


----------



## rossovero (21 Agosto 2013)

Fanno 24 gol in 75 partite. Vale a dire ogni 3 partite segna un gol. La media di Kakà e poco sotto quella di Inzaghi (per entrambi parlo di medie nelle stagioni milaniste). Però lui è scarso e senza personalità, gli altri due sono fenomeni. Contenti voi...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bella prova, ma più cattiveria in area Stephan.



Beh se fa avanti ed indietro tra difesa ed attacco per tutta la partita, mi sembra normale che quando arriva davanti alla porta si affosci.. cioe avete visto che parte da terzino?

Ieri ho visto stop pazzeschi e cambi di gioco da fenomeno


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Manca di cattiveria e davanti la porta non è tutto sto campione.
> E' molto limitato come giocatore, il resto è noia.
> Poi che ieri sia stato uno dei meno peggio, sono d'accordo.



Uno dei meno peggio? Bah
E' più limitato (di testa) Balotelli che continua a prendere gialli stupidi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Uno dei meno peggio? Bah
> E' più limitato (di testa) Balotelli che continua a prendere gialli stupidi.



Lo hai detto stesso tu, Balotelli è limitato di testa. El Shaarawy è limitato proprio come giocatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Lo hai detto stesso tu, Balotelli è limitato di testa. El Shaarawy è limitato proprio come giocatore.



Anche Robben è limitato come giocatore e fa sempre gli stessi movimenti. E' un giocatore mediocre quindi?
Balotelli comunque non è limitato solamente di testa, ancora non gioca con continuità.
Di Balotelli anche quando gioca male si fa notare il fatto che giochi per la squadra, El Shaarawy lo ha fatto per tutto il girone di ritorno ed è stato criticato da stampa e tifosi. Pur essendo limitato (e per il momento dico che è vero, deve migliorare), certi gol che ha fatto nella scorsa stagione Balotelli se li sogna.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche Robben è limitato come giocatore e fa sempre gli stessi movimenti. E' un giocatore mediocre quindi?
> Balotelli comunque non è limitato solamente di testa, ancora non gioca con continuità.
> Di Balotelli anche quando gioca male si fa notare il fatto che giochi per la squadra, El Shaarawy lo ha fatto per tutto il girone di ritorno ed è stato criticato da stampa e tifosi. Pur essendo limitato (e per il momento dico che è vero, deve migliorare), certi gol che ha fatto nella scorsa stagione Balotelli se li sogna.



Quindi, secondo te, potenzialmente El Shaarawy è più forte di Balotelli?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, potenzialmente El Shaarawy è più forte di Balotelli?



Se si parla di potenzialità sì.
Se si va a vedere quello che hanno dimostrato finora sul campo, ha fatto meglio Balotelli, non tanto in ambito nazionale quanto in quello internazionale, basti pensare ai gol contro la Germania in semifinale dell'europeo, contro il Brasile in amichevole e ha fatto una buona Confederations, ma quella dell'anno scorso è stata la prima vera stagione del Faraone nel calcio che conta. Balotelli ha anche un paio di anni in più oltretutto.
In realtà, poi, sono 2 giocatori molto diversi, teoricamente comporrebbero il reparto d'attacco ideale in prospettiva. Purtroppo da quando giocano assieme nel Milan non lo hanno ancora dimostrato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche Robben è limitato come giocatore e fa sempre gli stessi movimenti. E' un giocatore mediocre quindi?
> Balotelli comunque non è limitato solamente di testa, ancora non gioca con continuità.
> Di Balotelli anche quando gioca male si fa notare il fatto che giochi per la squadra, El Shaarawy lo ha fatto per tutto il girone di ritorno ed è stato criticato da stampa e tifosi. Pur essendo limitato (e per il momento dico che è vero, deve migliorare), certi gol che ha fatto nella scorsa stagione Balotelli se li sogna.


Robben però ha una fisicità e una tecnica superiore a quella di Stephan.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Agosto 2013)

Adesso tutti a idolatrarlo, vedremo al primo errore o al primo periodo no cosa direte. Certi tifosi non riuscirò mai a capirli, lasciamolo crescere con calma sto ragazzo!


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Robben però ha una fisicità e una tecnica superiore a quella di Stephan.



Sì, non intendevo dire che Elsha è come Robben 
Volevo solo dire che, nonostante sia un grande campione, anche Robben è limitato tecnicamente. Tutto qua.
Ripeto, deve imparare ad essere più continuo, ad accettare le critiche e ad essere più imprevedibile, ma se ci mettiamo a criticare sempre uno dei pochi buoni che abbiamo e uno dei più limpidi talenti del nostro calcio, all'80% dei giocatori che ci sono in rosa bisogna sparare a vista.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti a idolatrarlo, vedremo al primo errore o al primo periodo no cosa direte. Certi tifosi non riuscirò mai a capirli, lasciamolo crescere con calma sto ragazzo!



Io in questo sono coerente, il mio parere verso di lui non cambia nonostante il golletto.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh se fa avanti ed indietro tra difesa ed attacco per tutta la partita, mi sembra normale che quando arriva davanti alla porta si affosci.. cioe avete visto che parte da terzino?
> 
> Ieri ho visto stop pazzeschi e cambi di gioco da fenomeno



E' ovvio che l'enorme lavoro che fa per la squadra ne tolga brillantezza, però ieri in due-tre occasioni si trattava di attaccare la palla con più cattiveria agonistica, qui non c'entra la stanchezza perchè ti sacrifichi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì, non intendevo dire che Elsha è come Robben
> Volevo solo dire che, nonostante sia un grande campione, anche Robben è limitato tecnicamente. Tutto qua.
> Ripeto, deve imparare ad essere più continuo, ad accettare le critiche e ad essere più imprevedibile, ma se ci mettiamo a criticare sempre uno dei pochi buoni che abbiamo e uno dei più limpidi talenti del nostro calcio, all'80% dei giocatori che ci sono in rosa bisogna sparare a vista.


Lo so che non volevi paragonarli però Robben pur essendo limitato per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo del piede, compensa con una tecnica fuori dal comune ed un atletismo eccezionale nonostante la propensione agli infortuni. El Sha non ha la sua tecnica, né la sua fisicità quindi deve necessariamente limare i suoi limiti, Robben si è potuto permettere di lasciarseli.


----------



## robs91 (24 Agosto 2013)

Male anche lui.Voglio qualcosa in più oltre alla geerosità.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Non salta l'uomo da secoli, il mio parere è sempre quello che doveva essere venduto.
A quest'ora stavamo parlando di un Milan sicuro con Tevez e un Eriksen.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2013)

E a chi lo vendevi? Hanno parlato di 40 milioni offerti dall'Anzhi...

Ma l'Anzhi ha chiuso i rubinetti e sta vendendo pure la tappezzeria...


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non salta l'uomo da secoli, il mio parere è sempre quello che doveva essere venduto.
> A quest'ora stavamo parlando di un Milan sicuro con Tevez e un Eriksen.



Io sono del parere che se vendi un ottimo giocatore come ElSha e riesci al suo posto a prendere due giocatori come quelli che hai detto tu è da fare. 

Resta il fatto però che l'unica squadra ad aver cercato il faraone e a volercelo pagare cosi tanto resta una squadra russa, nella quale Stephan a prescindere non sarebbe MAI andato.


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non salta l'uomo da secoli, il mio parere è sempre quello che doveva essere venduto.
> A quest'ora stavamo parlando di un Milan sicuro con Tevez e un Eriksen.



Quando segna con il PSV però queste cose non ce le vieni a dire eh?Patetico


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non salta l'uomo da secoli, il mio parere è sempre quello che doveva essere venduto.
> A quest'ora stavamo parlando di un Milan sicuro con Tevez e un Eriksen.



Dai,lo sai benissimo che avrebbero preso un Matri per poi intascarsi il resto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Quando segna con il PSV però queste cose non ce le vieni a dire eh?Patetico



Patetico magari lo dici a qualcun'altro, esprimi il tuo parere senza insultare chi non la pensa come te.
Non sarà un gol col PSV a farmi cambiare idea su di lui, gol che peraltro se non faceva sarebbe stato scandaloso visto che era solo davanti la porta.


----------



## James Watson (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non salta l'uomo da secoli, il mio parere è sempre quello che doveva essere venduto.
> A quest'ora stavamo parlando di un Milan sicuro con Tevez e un Eriksen.



Un po' come quando cedettero sheva, kakà, pat... oh, wait!


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Patetico magari lo dici a qualcun'altro, esprimi il tuo parere senza insultare chi non la pensa come te.
> Non sarà un gol col PSV a farmi cambiare idea su di lui, gol che peraltro se non faceva sarebbe stato scandaloso visto che era solo davanti la porta.



Patetico lo dico a chi continua scientemente a insultare un nostro giocatore per i suoi interessi. Visto che è tanto scarso gioca tu e vediamo cosa combini..


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

Boh non so che pensare veramente, oggi non ha fatto nulla di nulla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Patetico lo dico a chi continua scientemente a insultare un nostro giocatore per i suoi interessi. Visto che è tanto scarso gioca tu e vediamo cosa combini..



rispetta le opinioni altrui, c'è un regolamento, non puoi fare come ti pare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Patetico lo dico a chi continua scientemente a insultare un nostro giocatore per i suoi interessi. Visto che è tanto scarso gioca tu e vediamo cosa combini..



Manco se mi pagassero per criticarlo; la penso cosi su di lui punto. Il mondo è bello perchè vario, non tutti la pensiamo allo stesso modo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2013)

Il Faraone non è libero di giocare come vuole, soprattutto dopo l'arrivo del Balo. Se sta largo sulla fascia ad aspettare il pallone è perchè così vuole Allegri. Robinho invce è subentrato con la libertà di spaziare e inventare, per forza si è visto di più.
Per me non è valorizzato dal mister, se non come terzino, in qualsiasi altra squadra farebbe sfracelli. Non ci vorrebbe tanto, basterebbe passargli la palla e fraseggiare con lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Faraone non è libero di giocare come vuole, soprattutto dopo l'arrivo del Balo. Se sta largo sulla fascia ad aspettare il pallone è perchè così vuole Allegri. Robinho invce è subentrato con la libertà di spaziare e inventare, per forza si è visto di più.
> Per me non è valorizzato dal mister, se non come terzino, in qualsiasi altra squadra farebbe sfracelli. Non ci vorrebbe tanto, basterebbe passargli la palla e fraseggiare con lui.



In parte sono d'accordo con te, però è anche vero che si eclissa troppo dal gioco. Oggi non mi ricordo un'azione degna di nota. Con il PSV, invece, nonostante si sia mangiato un paio di gol, mi è piaciuto molto. Speriamo giochi di nuovo bene sempre col PSV al ritorno 
Ogni tanto mi dà l'idea di essere troppo molle, senza personalità. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2013)

È stanco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È stanco



Ha bisogno di staccare col calcio


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2013)

In queste 2 partite, nel complesso, è stato meglio lui di Balotelli, IMHO.
Ma è reato affermarlo, anzi forse rischio il carcere.
El Shaarawy è il cancro da estirpare e si sarebbe dovuto vendere, mentre Balotelli è un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Faraone non è libero di giocare come vuole, soprattutto dopo l'arrivo del Balo. Se sta largo sulla fascia ad aspettare il pallone è perchè così vuole Allegri. Robinho invce è subentrato con la libertà di spaziare e inventare, per forza si è visto di più.
> Per me non è valorizzato dal mister, se non come terzino, in qualsiasi altra squadra farebbe sfracelli. Non ci vorrebbe tanto, basterebbe passargli la palla e fraseggiare con lui.



Ma lui stesso ama stare largo a sinistra! Robinho di natura è un giocatore che ha sempre svariato, Stephan no. Per certi tratti della partita ho guardato sempre e solo Stephan, era statico, non faceva mai movimenti. Diventa difficile combinare qualcosa e vieni marcato facile. 

Poi chiaro non sia stato sostenuto per niente da Constant, di questo bisogna dar atto.

Non a caso Niang ha fatto leggermente meglio proprio perchè Abate ha combinato qualcosa di più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In queste 2 partite, nel complesso, è stato meglio lui di Balotelli, IMHO.
> Ma è reato affermarlo, anzi forse rischio il carcere.
> El Shaarawy è il cancro da estirpare e si sarebbe dovuto vendere, mentre Balotelli è un fuoriclasse.



no col psv lui segna ma ma meglio balotelli, mentre col verona balotelli gioca malissimo ma almeno fa l'assist e tenta qualche spunto mentre elsha non si vede MAI, cioè un esterno che è quello che deve portare palla dalla trequarti fino all'area avversaria non si vede mai, non tenta mai uno spunto, per me malissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In queste 2 partite, nel complesso, è stato meglio lui di Balotelli, IMHO.
> Ma è reato affermarlo, anzi forse rischio il carcere.
> El Shaarawy è il cancro da estirpare e si sarebbe dovuto vendere, mentre Balotelli è un fuoriclasse.



Rispetto la tua opinione ma mi permetto di non condividerla.
Ad El Shaarawy do un 6 contro il PSV e un 4 contro il Verona; nella prima partita ha si segnato ma quel gol sarebbe stato da galera non segnarlo per la sua semplicità poi si è divorato altri tre gol coi quali poteva chiudere la partita mostrando scarsa lucidità sotto porta. Col Verona inutile manco soffermarci, un fantasma.
Balotelli invece pur essendo svogliato qualche colpo di genio dal nulla l'ha creato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma lui stesso ama stare largo a sinistra! Robinho di natura è un giocatore che ha sempre svariato, Stephan no. Per certi tratti della partita ho guardato sempre e solo Stephan, era statico, non faceva mai movimenti. Diventa difficile combinare qualcosa e vieni marcato facile.
> 
> Poi chiaro non sia stato sostenuto per niente da Constant, di questo bisogna dar atto.
> 
> Non a caso Niang ha fatto leggermente meglio proprio perchè Abate ha combinato qualcosa di più.



te lo dico io perchè..niang almeno dialogare col nostro terzino che si sovrappone per l'azione offensiva questo lo sa fare molto bene, elsha non sa dialogare, sa solo andare via con azione personale, passaggi filtranti assist o passagi precisi per i compagni non sono nel suo bagaglio tecnico, a descirverlo cosi sembra quasi una prima punta, visto che l'unica cosa che sa fare è far gol


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> te lo dico io perchè..niang almeno dialogare col nostro terzino che si sovrappone per l'azione offensiva questo lo sa fare molto bene, elsha non sa dialogare, sa solo andare via con azione personale, passaggi filtranti assist o passagi precisi per i compagni non sono nel suo bagaglio tecnico, a descirverlo cosi sembra quasi una prima punta,* visto che l'unica cosa che sa fare è far gol*



Sapeva fare gol quando nessuno lo conosceva; poi si sono adeguati all'unica azione che sa fare e manco quelli fa più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sapeva fare gol quando nessuno lo conosceva; poi si sono adeguati all'unica azione che sa fare e manco quelli fa più.



per me rimane sempre uno che vede la porta come pochi, quando un minimo spiraglio cerca sempre la porta, è il resto che mi fa preoccupare, lui i gol li farà sempre imho


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione ma mi permetto di non condividerla.
> Ad El Shaarawy do un 6 contro il PSV e un 4 contro il Verona; nella prima partita ha si segnato ma quel gol sarebbe stato da galera non segnarlo per la sua semplicità poi si è divorato altri tre gol coi quali poteva chiudere la partita mostrando scarsa lucidità sotto porta. Col Verona inutile manco soffermarci, un fantasma.
> Balotelli invece pur essendo svogliato qualche colpo di genio dal nulla l'ha creato.



Sono d'accordo.
El Shaarawy ha giocato da 4 col Verona a voler essere generosi.
Col PSV si è mangiato più di un gol, ma quando lo fa Balotelli sento dire: "Eh, però lui c'era, le occasioni se le è create".
Io li considero più o meno allo stesso modo, nel senso che sono 2 giocatori che hanno enormi potenzialità che, chi per un motivo chi per un altro, al momento sono ben lontani dall'essere considerati campioni. Probabilmente il campionato italiano negli ultimi anni si è così talmente indebolito che basta che un giocatore abbia grandi colpi e sia tecnicamente ben al di sopra della media allora si possa considerare un campione.
Veramente faccio fatica a comprendere questa così evidente disparità di giudizio.
Mi riferisco ai giornalisti in questo caso, non ai tifosi.
Ho una mia idea in merito ma preferisco tacere 

- - - Updated - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> te lo dico io perchè..niang almeno dialogare col nostro terzino che si sovrappone per l'azione offensiva questo lo sa fare molto bene, elsha non sa dialogare, sa solo andare via con azione personale, passaggi filtranti assist o passagi precisi per i compagni non sono nel suo bagaglio tecnico, a descirverlo cosi sembra quasi una prima punta, visto che l'unica cosa che sa fare è far gol



Beh, l'anno scorso in parecchie partite mi sembra che con De Sciglio abbiano creato non pochi problemi agli avversari.
Poi dovrebbe imparare ad essere più continuo e più imprevedibile, è normale.
Sono convinto che se avessimo dei campioni in squadra parleremmo probabilmente di questi giocatori in maniera meno critica. Non avendo grandi giocatori e dato che i migliori che abbiamo sono quasi tutti i ragazzotti (cit.), i loro periodi no, che ci possono anche stare alla loro età, hanno un impatto molto negativo sui risultati della squadra.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> te lo dico io perchè..niang almeno dialogare col nostro terzino che si sovrappone per l'azione offensiva questo lo sa fare molto bene, elsha non sa dialogare, sa solo andare via con azione personale, passaggi filtranti assist o passagi precisi per i compagni non sono nel suo bagaglio tecnico, a descirverlo cosi sembra quasi una prima punta, visto che l'unica cosa che sa fare è far gol



Non è assolutamente vero secondo me. El Shaarawy quando ha avuto De Sciglio sul suo binario ha fatto bene e dialogato, sempre. Anche in nazionale tutti si esaltavano per il binario mancino rossonero.

Sabato Constant era piantonato a terra, non gli faceva mai una sovrapposizione, non scambiava mai posizione. No comment dai.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> El Shaarawy ha giocato da 4 col Verona a voler essere generosi.
> Col PSV si è mangiato più di un gol, ma quando lo fa Balotelli sento dire: "Eh, però lui c'era, le occasioni se le è create".
> Io li considero più o meno allo stesso modo, nel senso che sono 2 giocatori che hanno enormi potenzialità che, chi per un motivo chi per un altro, al momento sono ben lontani dall'essere considerati campioni. Probabilmente il campionato italiano negli ultimi anni si è così talmente indebolito che basta che un giocatore abbia grandi colpi e sia tecnicamente ben al di sopra della media allora si possa considerare un campione.
> ...



Su questo sono d'accordo, se si critica Balotelli sei quasi visto come un eretico invece se si critica El Shaarawy è tutto ok.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, se si critica Balotelli sei quasi visto come un eretico invece se si critica El Shaarawy è tutto ok.



vero e l'avevo fatto notare in questo Topic http://www.milanworld.net/se-il-vero-faraone-e-quello-della-prima-parte-vt9775.html come si cambia idea facilmente nel Calcio


----------



## tequilad (26 Agosto 2013)

Sicuramente deve iniziare a variare un pò il suo gioco e a lavorare sui suoi lati deboli ma non si può criticare un classe '92 del genere...anche perché è uno dei pochi potenzialmente buoni della nostra rosa...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma lui stesso ama stare largo a sinistra! Robinho di natura è un giocatore che ha sempre svariato, Stephan no. Per certi tratti della partita ho guardato sempre e solo Stephan, era statico, non faceva mai movimenti. Diventa difficile combinare qualcosa e vieni marcato facile.
> 
> *Poi chiaro non sia stato sostenuto per niente da Constant*, di questo bisogna dar atto.
> 
> Non a caso Niang ha fatto leggermente meglio proprio perchè Abate ha combinato qualcosa di più.



Il campione sostiene non deve essere sostenuto.
Vedi Ibrahimovic con Nocerino e Boateng.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il campione sostiene non deve essere sostenuto.
> Vedi Ibrahimovic con Nocerino e Boateng.



Vero.
Ma visto che campione non lo è, così come non lo è Balotelli, sarebbe il caso di non fare una squadra che punti sulle individualità di giocatori che devono ancora crescere, ma di creare un gioco quantomeno decente, con una squadra di 11 giocatori che si sostengono l'un l'altro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Ma visto che campione non lo è, così come non lo è Balotelli, sarebbe il caso di non fare una squadra che punti sulle individualità di giocatori che devono ancora crescere, ma di creare un gioco quantomeno decente, con una squadra di 11 giocatori che si sostengono l'un l'altro.



Concordo di brutto. E indovina cosa si deve fare per creare un gioco decente.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Concordo di brutto. E indovina cosa si deve fare per creare un gioco decente.





Ancora per quest'anno Acciuga rimane


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente vero secondo me. El Shaarawy quando ha avuto De Sciglio sul suo binario ha fatto bene e dialogato, sempre. Anche in nazionale tutti si esaltavano per il binario mancino rossonero.
> 
> Sabato Constant era piantonato a terra, non gli faceva mai una sovrapposizione, non scambiava mai posizione. No comment dai.



più per la bravura di de sciglio, elsha sa fare solo passaggi semplici, non sa servire l'uomo in profondità, è più bravo boateng a servire l'uomo che lui e con questo ho detto tutto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> più per la bravura di de sciglio, elsha sa fare solo passaggi semplici, non sa servire l'uomo in profondità, è più bravo boateng a servire l'uomo che lui e con questo ho detto tutto



L'uomo menzionato nei nostri nick invece coi passaggi in profondità


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il campione sostiene non deve essere sostenuto.
> Vedi Ibrahimovic con Nocerino e Boateng.



Non c'entra nulla, quello è un altro discorso. Io parlo del lavoro che deve fare una corsia esterna, il lavoro terzino-esterno alto. Fare sovrapposizioni, tagliare, interscambiare etc etc. 

Un esterno alto se non ha la collaborazione del terzino fa più fatica, perchè non ti da mai possibilità di passaggio o di portarti via l'uomo.

Guarda le finaliste della scorsa coppa campioni, hanno un lavoro sugli esterni di squadra pazzesco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'uomo menzionato nei nostri nick invece coi passaggi in profondità



la visione di gioco e la tecnica che aveva lui non l'ha avuta mai nessuno nella storia del calcio, forse solo zidane platini e maradona, per me in questo è il più forte di tutti i tempi, è il re


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2013)

io voglio vedere giocare un colletivo... non e che sto aspettando che elsha ne superi 5 prima di segnare facendo tutto da solo.
e proprio per questo che ero contento del modulo... perche e un modulo che ti permette di fare un migliore gioco di squadra rispetto al 4312... dove sei quasi sempre troppo dipendente del trequartista...

voglio vedere triangolazioni, sovraposizioni, passagi di prima, cross, tiri da fuori...

invece NIENTE


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'uomo menzionato nei nostri nick invece coi passaggi in profondità



Senza Antonini che gli portava via l'uomo erano tutte partite da 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Senza Antonini che gli portava via l'uomo erano tutte partite da 4



o forse antonini con lui era sembrato quasi un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> o forse antonini con lui era sembrato quasi un giocatore di calcio



Antonini e Dinho avevano un'ottima intesa, quando parlo di lavoro sul binario fra i due esterni parlo di quello. Fecero entrambi un'ottima stagione, perchè lavoravano insieme.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Antonini e Dinho avevano un'ottima intesa, quando parlo di lavoro sul binario fra i due esterni parlo di quello. Fecero entrambi un'ottima stagione, perchè lavoravano insieme.



si ma appunto ti capisco, elsha pure lo sa fare questo tipo di lavoro, l'importante è che il terzino si propone..ma elsha non ha visione di gioco, per fare un passaggio più difficile si confonde, non ce l'ha nelle sue corde, eppure deve migliorare questa caratteristica, perchè a mio avviso la tecnica per fare questo ce l'avrebbbe, forse non sa ancora come muoversi


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma appunto ti capisco, elsha pure lo sa fare questo tipo di lavoro, l'importante è che il terzino si propone..ma elsha non ha visione di gioco, per fare un passaggio più difficile si confonde, non ce l'ha nelle sue corde, eppure deve migliorare questa caratteristica, perchè a mio avviso la tecnica per fare questo ce l'avrebbbe, forse non sa ancora come muoversi



Ma che t'aspetti? Che El Shaarawy faccia le giocate o i passaggi alla Ronaldinho?!


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma che t'aspetti? Che El Shaarawy faccia le giocate o i passaggi alla Ronaldinho?!



no che c'entra, ma che sappia almeno fare un cambio di gioco o servire la punta si, o ad esempio che salti l'uomo, lui non fa niente di tutto ciò, ma lo dico a malincuore, perchè secondo me è un giocatore che potrebbe fare queste cose


----------



## andre (26 Agosto 2013)

se non c'è movimento come fa a saltare l'uomo o fare passaggi?
il calcio è fatto di sovrapposizioni e movimenti, se nessuno ti porta via l'uomo o si propone non puoi far niente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> se non c'è movimento come fa a saltare l'uomo o fare passaggi?
> il calcio è fatto di sovrapposizioni e movimenti, se nessuno ti porta via l'uomo o si propone non puoi far niente.



ma guardatelo in campo..se lui non alza mai la testa, quando cammina guarda solo il pallone è ovvio che poi non può servire nessuno, ripeto in rosa c'è robinho che di certo non è un fenomeno ma se el shaarawy imparasse a muoversi anche al 50 per cento di come si muove lui sarebbe gia tantissimo, il fatto che è giovane non c'entra nulla, per dire insigne che ha la sua stessa età queste cose già le sa fare, magari non vede la porta come il faraone però elshaè un giocatore facilissimo da fermare per i difensori, basta stringere gli spazi che già lo abbiamo perso, l'unica cosa che sa fare a livello offensivo è scattare in profondità e tirare in porta, troppo poco per quello che si richiede a un esterno d'attacco


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma guardatelo in campo..se lui non alza mai la testa, quando cammina guarda solo il pallone è ovvio che poi non può servire nessuno, ripeto in rosa c'è robinho che di certo non è un fenomeno ma se el shaarawy imparasse a muoversi anche al 50 per cento di come si muove lui sarebbe gia tantissimo, il fatto che è giovane non c'entra nulla, per dire insigne che ha la sua stessa età queste cose già le sa fare, magari non vede la porta come il faraone però elshaè un giocatore facilissimo da fermare per i difensori, basta stringere gli spazi che già lo abbiamo perso, l'unica cosa che sa fare a livello offensivo è scattare in profondità e tirare in porta, troppo poco per quello che si richiede a un esterno d'attacco



Guarda la partita col PSV, ha fatto un paio di ottimi cambi di gioco, più un paio di passaggi smarcanti veramente ottimi.
La partita col Verona l'ha cannata, mi sembra evidente, ma comunque al giorno d'oggi l'uomo non lo salti mai se sei costantemente uno contro due e se nessuno ti fa le sovrapposizioni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Agosto 2013)

Si ragazzi ma tenete conto che nella sua fascia c'erano Constant e Nocerino,e in cabina di regia c'era un Montolivo inguardabile.
Come si fa a dialogare quando giochi con Nocerino? Ti inserisci e aspetti l'assist del compagno,scatti sul filo del fuorigioco aspettando il passaggio decisivo,provi l'uno-due,che devi fare?
Come dialoghi con un giocatore che ormai sa solo correre a testa bassa alla ricerca del gol,lasciando sguarnito il centrocampo? E con Muntari che manda in curva tutti i lanci lunghi,come dialoghi?

Dai su,El Shaarawy sarà anche limitato tatticamente,ma con i suoi compagni di reparto anche il Ronaldinho nel 2005-2007 faticherebbe a giocare.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

Il sacrificio del Faraone (inteso come vendita di uno dei pochi nostri giocatori ambiti da grandi club) ci avrebbe probabilmente portato il centrocampista ed il trequartista dei quali abbiamo tanto bisogno. Sarebbe stata una scelta molto dolorosa ma (probabilmente) anche fruttuosa.

Comunque, visto che resta, cerchiamo di sfruttare il suo talento come si deve. Basta con sto 4.3.3 (che poi imho non è manco un 4.3.3), prendiamo sto trequartista, non voglio più vedere sto ragazzo incollato all'out di sinistra come uno Zuniga qualsiasi.


----------



## rickymoto (26 Agosto 2013)

dato che robinho ormai non la mette dentro nemmeno se la porta va incontro alla palla che lui tira
però
è forse l'unico che ha i piedi buoni
e visto che celo siamo tenuto
perchè non trasformarlo definitivamente in trequartista e uomo assist
gioca un pò più avanti di montolivo che non ne azzecca uno di assist e fa viaggiare lui el sharawy e il balo


----------



## DLVideo (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao ragazzi cosa ne pensate di questo video? 
â–ºSthepan El Shaarawy â˜… Ola- I'm in Love â˜… Ac Milan â˜…13-14 â—„ HD - YouTube


----------



## DannySa (26 Agosto 2013)

DLVideo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi cosa ne pensate di questo video?
> â–ºSthepan El Shaarawy â˜… Ola- I'm in Love â˜… Ac Milan â˜…13-14 â—„ HD - YouTube



Bel video, dovresti presentarti!


----------



## danyaj87 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma se doveva fare il terzino aggiunto sabato.... Dai il problema e generale della squadra non solo dei singoli.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

il ruolo dell'ala è ben diverso da quello della punta...aspettiamoci buone ottime prestazioni ma non tantissimi gol...aspettiamoci i gol che fa ribery o robben o altri giocatori simili ma non i 20 gol dell'anno passato...poi se gioca seconda punta allora cambia tutto...


----------



## CrisRs (27 Agosto 2013)

andava ceduto per quei bei 40 milioni...l'ho sempre detto che è un giocatore molto sopravvalutato...ciò non significa che è scarso...ma solo che è molto sopravvalutato...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> andava ceduto per quei bei 40 milioni...l'ho sempre detto che è un giocatore molto sopravvalutato...ciò non significa che è scarso...ma solo che è molto sopravvalutato...



.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Agosto 2013)

si deve assolutamente svegliareee!!
deve essere più continuo....


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

per me è favoloso....con un altro tecnico farebbe meglio!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2013)

oggi ha giocato veramente bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2013)

oggi benissimo, ma ci voleva veramente impegno per mandare fuori quella palla nel secondo tempo


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Buonissima partita.
Ah,immancabile sostituzione


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

Oggi molto bene, e molto sfortunato


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Oggi molto bene, per ora ha steccato su tre partite solo quella con il Verona ma siamo stati osceni tutti


----------



## 2515 (28 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> oggi benissimo, ma ci voleva veramente impegno per mandare fuori quella palla nel secondo tempo



impegno un corno, guardati il replay, il difensore avversario lo ha platealmente spinto con entrambe le mani e l'ha sbilanciato, fosse caduto sarebbe stato rigore netto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Quello che mi emoziona di piu...forza faraone!!!se entrava la botta di sinistro ci regalava lui la qulificazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Grande elsha anche oggi benissimo ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

sono contentissimo della sua prestazione, avevamo detto che lui per migliorare doveva variare le giocate e oggi ha dimostrato di muoversi in maniera diversa, si è accentrato di più e cosi è stato molto nel vivo del gioco, èstato bravissimo in questo, ha dato un segnale di grande maturità, speriamo continui cosi, non deve intestardirsi nel cercare il gol, quello arriverà dopo, quello che deve fare è muoversi di più tra le linee e giocare più a testa alta perchè lui ha grande tecnica per farlo, deve migliorare ancora ma se gioca sempre cosi sono contento

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> oggi benissimo, ma ci voleva veramente impegno per mandare fuori quella palla nel secondo tempo



critica senza senso, è stato molto bravo in quella giocata quanto sfortunato


----------



## Graxx (29 Agosto 2013)

se arriva Matri non penso arrivi per 12 mln per fare la riserva,altrimenti avremmo aspettato pazzini,penso elsha se ne scenderà ancora di più...diciamo addio al ns patrimonio più grande...


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Bravo Stephan!
Purtroppo è anche molto sfortunato.
Sull'assist di De Sciglio ha tirato benissimo, se lo rifà altre 10 volte quel tiro va dentro tranquillamente.
Ha sbagliato solamente la partita col Verona, col PSV è stato uno dei giocatori decisivi per il passaggio del turno.
Deve giocare lui titolare, Matri stia pure alla Juve.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

idolo vero!!

lo amo!!


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Sono spariti tutti quelli che dicevano che balotelli lo limitava a quanto pare.XD Questi due di partita in partita stanno crescendo insieme.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sono spariti tutti quelli che dicevano che balotelli lo limitava a quanto pare.XD Questi due di partita in partita stanno crescendo insieme.



Era chiarissimo che non fosse così. Hanno dovuto semplicemente adattarsi l'uno all'altro (senza contare che fino all'anno passato El Shaarawy non giocava di squadra), e El Shaarawy era spompatissimo.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Si vede che ha ottime capacità, ora deve fare un ulteriore definitivo salto di qualità per esser un grande del calcio, confido in lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si vede che ha ottime capacità, ora deve fare un ulteriore definitivo salto di qualità per esser un grande del calcio, confido in lui.



Si passa al 4-3-1-2 e farà la riserva di Matri,che salto di qualità ti aspetti?


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> critica senza senso, è stato molto bravo in quella giocata quanto sfortunato



no beh non è una critica, è un appunto  ieri è stato tra i migliori


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> no beh non è una critica, è un appunto  ieri è stato tra i migliori



si ma secondo me è stato sfortunato, quando arrivi senza equilibrio a colpire quel pallone non puoi essere preciso, no gli si puo dare una colpa


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si passa al 4-3-1-2 e farà la riserva di Matri,che salto di qualità ti aspetti?



Se uno è veramente forte gioca. Punta, mezzapunta o esterno che sia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se uno è veramente forte gioca. Punta, mezzapunta o esterno che sia.



Luogo comune troppo semplice da tirare in balldio fare sempre gli stessi esempi,ma Ribery,Robben o Di Maria nessuno si sognerebbe di toglierli dalla fascia,semplicemente perchè quello è il loro ruolo e non c'è alcun motivo di depotenziare un giocatore andandolo a snaturare.Dovevano venderlo in estate Elsha,se avevano previsto ciò che sta accadendo ora.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Luogo comune troppo semplice da tirare in balldio fare sempre gli stessi esempi,ma Ribery,Robben o Di Maria nessuno si sognerebbe di toglierli dalla fascia,semplicemente perchè quello è il loro ruolo e non c'è alcun motivo di depotenziare un giocatore andandolo a snaturare.Dovevano venderlo in estate Elsha,se avevano previsto ciò che sta accadendo ora.



A me Elsha ultimamente quando gioca largo a sinistra in fase di possesso ad esempio piace poco e niente. Prevedibile e raramente pericoloso. Invece ogni volta che si accentra diventa pericoloso e crea occasioni da gol. 

Non vedo nessun problema nell'accentrarlo, anzi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me Elsha ultimamente quando gioca largo a sinistra in fase di possesso ad esempio piace poco e niente. Prevedibile e raramente pericoloso. Invece ogni volta che si accentra diventa pericoloso e crea occasioni da gol.
> 
> Non vedo nessun problema nell'accentrarlo, anzi.



Parte sempre da sinistra per poi accentrarsi per dialogare con Balo,non vedo ragioni per cambiare.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Giocare con le due punte ed un trequartista non vuol dire che Elsha deve stare li in mezzo punto, può svariare tranquillamente anche sulla corsia esterna. Ieri sera poco dopo l'inizio di fatto in fase di possesso abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2, perchè il Boa si accentrava, Elsha rimaneva largo e Balo faceva il punto di riferimento. 

Per questo in caso di 4-3-1-2 non vedo perchè Stephan debba rimetterci in qualche modulo, anzi secondo me farebbe pure meglio!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Per il tuo bene, vattene via il prima possibile da qui.
Ti stanno rovinando la carriera.


----------



## Serginho (30 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocare con le due punte ed un trequartista non vuol dire che Elsha deve stare li in mezzo punto, può svariare tranquillamente anche sulla corsia esterna. Ieri sera poco dopo l'inizio di fatto in fase di possesso abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2, perchè il Boa si accentrava, Elsha rimaneva largo e Balo faceva il punto di riferimento.
> 
> Per questo in caso di 4-3-1-2 non vedo perchè Stephan debba rimetterci in qualche modulo, anzi secondo me farebbe pure meglio!



Pure quando giocavamo con Sheva e il 4-3-1-2, lui si allargava molto per poi accentrarsi


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Agosto 2013)

Io ho delle perplessità su questo giocatore. Nel senso che sa fare una sola cosa ma la fa bene. Duetta bene con De Sciglio e si sbatte ma diciamo che non sarà mai un fuoriclasse, a mio parere.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Io ho delle perplessità su questo giocatore. Nel senso che sa fare una sola cosa ma la fa bene. Duetta bene con De Sciglio e si sbatte ma diciamo che non sarà mai un fuoriclasse, a mio parere.



Anche secondo me non diventerà un fuoriclasse, ma non esistono solamente quelli nel calcio. Ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare un buonissimo giocatore o un campione. Però si preferisce far giocare Mitra Matri che tecnicamente è 100 spanne sotto il Faraone. Che tristezza.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me, attualmente, Matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al Milan contano anche i risultati


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me, attualmente, Matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al Milan contano anche i risultati



certo, matri l'anno scorso ci avrebbe trascinato da solo 
matri puo solo spingerla in rete.
altro non puo fare.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me, attualmente, Matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al Milan contano anche i risultati



La ritengo calcisticamente una bestemmia


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Avessi detto niente. Il compito di un attaccante è segnare, mica sfogliare le margherite


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Avessi detto niente. Il compito di un attaccante è segnare, mica sfogliare le margherite



infatti e elsha invece non segna mai 
ma poi elsha quanti gol si e inventato da SOLO... cosa che matri non puo fare.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Elshaarawi sono più i gol che sbaglia di quelli che fa, ad eccezione della parentesi straordinaria dell'inizio stagione dell'anno scorso. Straordinaria nel senso che è imho difficilmente ripetibile, almeno nel breve periodo.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Elshaarawi sono più i gol che sbaglia di quelli che fa, ad eccezione della parentesi straordinaria dell'inizio stagione dell'anno scorso. Straordinaria nel senso che è imho difficilmente ripetibile, almeno nel breve periodo.



sbaglia tantissimo e vero... ma lui le occasioni le puo creare dal nulla.
spunto in velocita, dribbling, tiro da fuori...

matri se non lo metti solo davanti al portiere con un cross/lancio perfetto allora non segnera MAI.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Elshaarawi sono più i gol che sbaglia di quelli che fa, ad eccezione della parentesi straordinaria dell'inizio stagione dell'anno scorso. Straordinaria nel senso che è imho difficilmente ripetibile, almeno nel breve periodo.



Verissimo che si mangia i gol.
Ma al momento in questa stagione, nonostante tutto, ha segnato quanto il "fenomeno" Balotelli, giocando anche meglio complessivamente. Se il centrocampo e la difesa rimarranno queste, il Faraone è importante perché ripiega a fare anche il terzino e in più di qualche occasione ci ha aiutato eccome. Quali altri attaccanti della nostra rosa fanno quello che fa lui?
Tenere fuori uno col suo talento per far giocare un discreto attaccante e nulla più è una follia, IMHO.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me, attualmente, Matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al Milan contano anche i risultati



No dai, questo non lo dico manco io che di certo non sono un fan del faraone.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2013)

Diró un'eresia, ma io proverei a fare di stephan una mezz'ala tecnica. Ha corsa e resistenza, una buonissima tecnica, coadiuvata anche da un bel palleggio e una buona visione di gioco (ricordo alcuni passaggi meravigliosi di 30-40 metri, come quello a boateng in milan-chievo). Cosí per lui si risolve mentalmente il problema del goal, e anche la pressione cala. Potremmo avere un grandissimo centrocampista.


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me, attualmente, Matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al Milan contano anche i risultati


Aiuto non respiro più... Ahahhhhhhhhhhhahhhahhahhahahah


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me, attualmente, Matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al Milan contano anche i risultati



In cosa sarebbe superiore ? Partendo dal presupposto che parliamo di un Ala (elsha) e di una prima punta (matri), io penso che potenzialmente Elsha possa diventare molto superiore a matri:magari non in termini di gol, ma di qualità per la squadra, di assist e perchè no anche qualche rete ha dimostrato di poterla realizzare. Ora è in una fase cupa (speriamo ne stia uscendo, la prestazione col psv è stata positiva in questo senso) ma è giovane e deve costruirsi. Ma se dovessi cedere uno dei due non avrei dubbi, sbolognerei matri.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> In cosa sarebbe superiore ? Partendo dal presupposto che parliamo di un Ala (elsha) e di una prima punta (matri), io penso che potenzialmente Elsha possa diventare molto superiore a matri:magari non in termini di gol, ma di qualità per la squadra, di assist e perchè no anche qualche rete ha dimostrato di poterla realizzare. Ora è in una fase cupa (speriamo ne stia uscendo, la prestazione col psv è stata positiva in questo senso) ma è giovane e deve costruirsi. Ma se dovessi cedere uno dei due non avrei dubbi, sbolognerei matri.


Potenzialmente non vi è dubbio, io parlavo di valore attuale. Purtroppo c'è qualche cerebroleso che non riesce ad afferrare nozioni basilari scritte in lingua italiana, limitandosi a grugnire, ma io mi riferivo a quello. Matri, da riserva, l'anno scorso, ha fatto quasi tanti gol quanti ne ha fatti el shaarawi giocando 40 partite da 90'. Io ci andrei cauto a definirlo cesso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> In cosa sarebbe superiore ? Partendo dal presupposto che parliamo di un Ala (elsha) e di una prima punta (matri), io penso che potenzialmente Elsha possa diventare molto superiore a matri:*magari non in termini di gol*, ma di qualità per la squadra, di assist e perchè no anche qualche rete ha dimostrato di poterla realizzare. Ora è in una fase cupa (speriamo ne stia uscendo, la prestazione col psv è stata positiva in questo senso) ma è giovane e deve costruirsi. Ma se dovessi cedere uno dei due non avrei dubbi, sbolognerei matri.


Anche perchè El92 l'anno scorso ha fatto il doppio dei gol di Matri,giocando da terzino.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Potenzialmente non vi è dubbio, io parlavo di valore attuale. Purtroppo c'è qualche cerebroleso che non riesce ad afferrare nozioni basilari scritte in lingua italiana, limitandosi a grugnire, ma io mi riferivo a quello. Matri, da riserva, l'anno scorso, ha fatto quasi tanti gol quanti ne ha fatti el shaarawi giocando 40 partite da 90'. Io ci andrei cauto a definirlo cesso.



ancora con questa storia... elsha ha giocato di piu ma quasi tutti i gol che ha fatto non li deve a nessuno... insomma ha creato DAL NULLA. DA SOLO.
se per te non ci sono differenze allora benissimo...

e come se vai a dire che gilardino ha segnato piu gol di sheva pur giocando di meno... ma l'ucraino i gol li faceva DA SOLO... biliardino invece li faceva solo se doveva spingerla dentro.


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Si però poi si è perso. E non so se il gol sia il suo talento migliore: vede la porta ma non come una punta, può migliorare. Questa stagione è indicativa per capire la sua vera dimensione secondo me.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Potenzialmente non vi è dubbio, io parlavo di valore attuale. Purtroppo c'è qualche cerebroleso che non riesce ad afferrare nozioni basilari scritte in lingua italiana, limitandosi a grugnire, ma io mi riferivo a quello. Matri, da riserva, l'anno scorso, ha fatto quasi tanti gol quanti ne ha fatti el shaarawi giocando 40 partite da 90'. Io ci andrei cauto a definirlo cesso.



A chi ti riferisci? Comunque matri è punta, elsha parte più lontano dalla porta, e matri giocava nella macchina da gioco detta juve degli ultimi 2 anni, elsha intorno aveva muntari, pazzini, antonini.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Avessi detto niente. Il compito di un attaccante è segnare, mica sfogliare le margherite



matri da centravanti ha segnato la metà di elshaarawy che gioca esterno d'attacco. Quindi qua l'unico dubbio è capire cosa ti sei fumato.


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Si ma elsha ha fatto 16 gol e da gennaio tipo 2. Deve trovare la sua dimensione, poi magari farà meno gol e più assisti, chi lo sa. Di sicuro vedremo se le 16 reti segnate l'anno scorso (parlo in termini di finalizzazione e concretezza) sono state un exploit o sono veramente nelle sue corde.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si però poi si è perso. E non so se il gol sia il suo talento migliore: vede la porta ma non come una punta, può migliorare. Questa stagione è indicativa per capire la sua vera dimensione secondo me.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Non a te. Elsha non è punta e proprio per questo ci rende schiavi del 433


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> matri da centravanti ha segnato la metà di elshaarawy che gioca esterno d'attacco. Quindi qua l'unico dubbio è capire cosa ti sei fumato.



Matri è andato in doppia cifra pure l'anno scorso, da riserva


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Matri è andato in doppia cifra pure l'anno scorso, da riserva



In una squadra che gioca bene e che mette le punte nelle condizioni ideali.Elsha gli ha segnati tutti da solo i suoi gol.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Non mi pare proprio che vucinic, per fare un nome, abbia finito la stagione come capocannoniere. I gol devi saperli fare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

dai Luca non puoi paragonare Matri al Faraone


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non mi pare proprio che vucinic, per fare un nome, abbia finito la stagione come capocannoniere. I gol devi saperli fare



Indubbiamente è un bravissimo finalizzatore,ma non puoi paragonare uno che ha avuto i suoi gol serviti su un piatto d'argento con uno che se li è creati da solo perchè la sua squadra non giocava.


----------



## Mithos (30 Agosto 2013)

livestrong ha scritto:


> secondo me, attualmente, matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al milan contano anche i risultati



ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbrotfl,Matri l'anno scorso ha fatto 8 gol in campionato,El Shaarawy 16.

Ah,e Matri nel suo anno migliore,e giocando da stra-titolare,ne ha fatti 13.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non mi pare proprio che vucinic, per fare un nome, abbia finito la stagione come capocannoniere. I gol devi saperli fare



vucinic non ha segnato molto ANCHE perche era occupato a fare ASSIST a matri perche se no, matri non arrivava a segnare 5 !
dai.

metti matri nel milan del anno scorso al posto di elsha e a gennaio potevamo anche prendere balotelli, ronaldo e thiagone che non si arrivava in champions !


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Paragonare El Shaarawy a Matri è da codice penale


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Con i fanboy non mi piace ragionare, mi spiace


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Paragonare El Shaarawy a Matri è da codice penale



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Certo che se ai Faraoners tocchi El Shaarawy si prendono più collera di se gli offendessi la madre


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Certo che se ai Faraoners tocchi El Shaarawy si prendono più collera di se gli offendessi la madre



gente che scopa poco


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> gente che scopa poco




scopo poco perche ritengo elsha piu forte di matri ? 
se vuoi continuo... per me sarebbe stato NETTAMENTE meglio prendere CERCI piutosto che matri.


----------



## Albijol (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me, attualmente, Matri è superiore ad el shaarawi. Chiaro che se vuoi far crescere un giovane devi farlo giocare, ma al Milan contano anche i risultati



Sono tutto meno che un fan di Elsha ma quello che hai scritto non sta né in cielo né in terra. Uno è un buon giocatore spacciato da troppi come fuoriclasse, l'altro è un pipponazzo che non sa stoppare un pallone.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Assurdi 'sti fanboy oh,adesso per difendere il loro beniamino dicono che 19>10.

Adesso che si inventeranno? Che El Shaarawy è più alto di Giovinco? Che ha più capelli di Berlusconi?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> scopo poco perche ritengo elsha piu forte di matri ?
> se vuoi continuo... per me sarebbe stato NETTAMENTE meglio prendere CERCI piutosto che matri.



Non mi riferisco a te che hai intavolato un discorso, ma a quelli che si limitano a rispondere con post stupidi, con risate e grugniti


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Assurdi 'sti fanboy oh,adesso per difendere il loro beniamino dicono che 19>10.
> 
> Adesso che si inventeranno? Che El Shaarawy è più alto di Giovinco? Che ha più capelli di Berlusconi?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono tutto meno che un fan di Elsha ma quello che hai scritto non sta né in cielo né in terra. Uno è un buon giocatore spacciato da troppi come fuoriclasse, l'altro è un pipponazzo che non sa stoppare un pallone.



Se el shaarawi avesse la stessa età di matri sarebbe nel catania. Io ho semplicemente scritto che ATTUALMENTE secondo me è inferiore, punto. Ed i numeri delle ultime 2 stagioni lo dimostrano. Poi pensatela come volete


----------



## Albijol (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se el shaarawi avesse la stessa età di matri sarebbe nel catania. Io ho semplicemente scritto che ATTUALMENTE secondo me è inferiore, punto. Ed i numeri delle ultime 2 stagioni lo dimostrano. Poi pensatela come volete



Vatti a vedere dove stava Matri a 21 anni, anzi te lo dico io stava nel LUMEZZANE. Poi parlando dello scorso anno il confronto è impietoso, il trombatore di veline ne esce con le ossa rotte ovviamente.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

vabbè dai, evidentemente è troppo difficile comprendere l'italiano. Saluti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Aiuto cosa leggo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Live,se leggessi i commenti degli altri invece di caricare a testa bassa scrivendo schifezze del tipo _"cerebrolesi che grugniscono ma scopano poco"_,ti accorgeresti che:

1) Nessuno ha detto che El Shaarawy è il giocatore più forte del Mondo.

2) Matri ed El Shaarawy sono imparagonabili,perché uno è un centravanti e l'altro un attaccante esterno sinistro. Una comparazione tra i due è abbastanza insensata,è come chiedersi chi sia più forte tra Eriksen e Lewandowski.

3) Matri nell'ultima stagione ha segnato praticamente la metà dei goal di El Shaarawy. Anche se Matri era una riserva (mah) non è il massimo fare 8 gol in campionato nella squadra campione d'Italia,con Vucinic,Pogba e Pirlo come rifinitori e sfruttando i cross di Licht,quando poi un ragazzino ne fa 16 in una squadra DISASTRATA.

4) Se dici che Matri è "attualmente" più forte di El Shaarawy non capisco che senso ha vedere il rendimento di DUE STAGIONI FA. È come dire che ora come ora Seedorf è più forte di Gotze e Reus,perché il rendimento degli ultimi 20 anni lo dimostra.


Poi oh,va bene non gradire El Shaarawy (nemmeno io,malgrado qualcuno pensi il contrario,credo che possa diventare un top player assoluto,perché ha ancora dei limiti evidenti),ma da qui a paragonarlo con Matri,uno che è sempre stato deriso da tutti,uno che l'anno scorso ha segnato meno di Borriello e Gilardino...dai su,Matri è scarsissimo.


----------



## Mithos (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se el shaarawi avesse la stessa età di matri sarebbe nel catania. Io ho semplicemente scritto che ATTUALMENTE secondo me è inferiore, punto. Ed i numeri delle ultime 2 stagioni lo dimostrano. Poi pensatela come volete


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Live,se leggessi i commenti degli altri invece di caricare a testa bassa scrivendo schifezze del tipo _"cerebrolesi che grugniscono ma scopano poco"_,ti accorgeresti che:
> 
> 1) Nessuno ha detto che El Shaarawy è il giocatore più forte del Mondo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong deve fare sempre l'alternativo, il diverso. E no, non ti riesce.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Se si prende l'Elsha dell'ultima partita col Psv allora Matri lo spedisco sulla luna.
Se si prende l'Elsha del girone di ritorno del campionato scorso,allora Matri è Maradona ...credo che la verità stia nel mezzo,ovvero Matri è un buon giocatore cosi come lo è Elsha,che è però ancora incostante e ha qualche (pochi..) margini di miglioramento...C'è da precisare che è un paragone no-sense,tipo Hazard-Lukaku .


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se si prende l'Elsha del girone di ritorno del campionato scorso,allora Matri è Maradona .




Falsissimo, a meno che (come al solito) si guardino solo i gol che ha fatto e non il lavoro che ha fatto per la squadra, ma non mi stupisce, ormai fate sempre lo stesso identico errore.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2013)

se prendi come termine di paragone il peggior El Sha devi prendere il peggior Matri.
E il peggior El Sha urina in testa al peggior Matri.
Ergo, a parità di condizione El Sha è sempre meglio di Matri.

Ma, con i dovuti paragoni, in termini di ruolo si sta paragonando Del Piero a Trezeguet, Totti a Batistuta, Raul a Van Nistelrooy


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Falsissimo, a meno che (come al solito) si guardino solo i gol che ha fatto e non il lavoro che ha fatto per la squadra, ma non mi stupisce, ormai fate sempre lo stesso identico errore.


pareri,ognuno ha la sua opinione. per me l'el shaarawy visto nella seconda parte di stagione è un giocatorino veramente mediocre,quello visto nella prima e a san siro col psv un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> pareri,ognuno ha la sua opinione. per me l'el shaarawy visto nella seconda parte di stagione è un giocatorino veramente mediocre,quello visto nella prima e a san siro col psv un ottimo giocatore.



non è questione di pareri, nella prima parte di stagione si è dedicato più al gol, nella seconda faceva pure il terzino aggiunto e il rifornitore dell'unica punta, che era o Balo o Pazzini. L'assist che fa a Muntari nel 2-0 al Barca, per esempio, è il compendio perfetto di quello che deve fare lui, anche in una partita in cui non segna.


----------



## Serginho (31 Agosto 2013)

Pensavo di averle lette tutte, e invece: Matri>El Shaarawy


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non è questione di pareri, nella prima parte di stagione si è dedicato più al gol, nella seconda faceva pure il terzino aggiunto e il rifornitore dell'unica punta, che era o Balo o Pazzini. L'assist che fa a Muntari nel 2-0 al Barca, per esempio, è il compendio perfetto di quello che deve fare lui, anche in una partita in cui non segna.


ognuno ha la propria opinione,che vuol dire non è una questione di pareri  il lavoro sporco lo faceva anche nella prima parte di stagione,nè più nè meno. la differenza è che prima faceva la differenza,pur non segnando,mente nel girone di ritorno è stato davvero pessimo,tralasciando il discorso gol. spero si dia una svegliata come è successo col psv,magari cambiando ruolo.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ognuno ha la propria opinione,che vuol dire non è una questione di pareri  il lavoro sporco lo faceva anche nella prima parte di stagione,nè più nè meno. la differenza è che prima faceva la differenza,pur non segnando,mente nel girone di ritorno è stato davvero pessimo,tralasciando il discorso gol. spero si dia una svegliata come è successo col psv,magari cambiando ruolo.



Sono d'accordo. Nella seconda parte di stagione è stato troppo discontinuo. Nell'ultimo mese e mezzo, ha giocato male, ma proprio male, completamente avulso dal gioco.
Ma la stessa svegliata non se la deve dare pure Balotelli, che va ad intermittenza pure lui e in aggiunta si fa ammonire sempre?
Non deve crescere solamente il Faraone eh. Tutti i giovani che abbiamo in squadra devono migliorare ancora molto. Quello che trovo più maturo è De Sciglio, ma ancora non ha mostrato tutto il suo potenziale nemmeno lui.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Nella seconda parte di stagione è stato troppo discontinuo. Nell'ultimo mese e mezzo, ha giocato male, ma proprio male, completamente avulso dal gioco.
> Ma la stessa svegliata non se la deve dare pure Balotelli, che va ad intermittenza pure lui e in aggiunta si fa ammonire sempre?
> Non deve crescere solamente il Faraone eh. Tutti i giovani che abbiamo in squadra devono migliorare ancora molto. Quello che trovo più maturo è De Sciglio, ma ancora non ha mostrato tutto il suo potenziale nemmeno lui.


c'è da dire per De Sciglio che è più facile trovare continuità in difesa,il suo ruolo da questo punto di vista è più semplice. Balotelli invece deve darsi una svegliata da un punto di vista comportamentale...A parte Verona ha praticamente sempre fatto buone prestazioni. El shaarawy deve darsi una svegliata totale  è più complicato,mi auguro ce la faccia.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> c'è da dire per De Sciglio che è più facile trovare continuità in difesa,il suo ruolo da questo punto di vista è più semplice. Balotelli invece deve darsi una svegliata da un punto di vista comportamentale...A parte Verona ha praticamente sempre fatto buone prestazioni. El shaarawy deve darsi una svegliata totale  è più complicato,mi auguro ce la faccia.



Per me invece è più complesso il ruolo del terzino, altro che più semplice. 
Anche il Faraone, a parte Verona, dove è stato disastroso, ha fatto bene. Per me anche meglio di Balotelli, ma è una mia idea.
Li trovo troppo discontinui ancora entrambi, però mi pare che stiano trovando un'ottima intesa e questo mi fa piacere.
Purtroppo finirà tutto qua perché da ora i titolari saranno Kakà-Matri-Balotelli.
A mio avviso, comunque, si è troppo sovrastimato il Faraone all'inizio, non è che ora sia scarso.
Parliamoci chiaro: se El Shaarawy fosse stato da subito davvero quello del girone di andata, non sarebbe nemmeno più al Milan perché sarebbe già stato venduto per 60 milioni.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro: se El Shaarawy fosse stato da subito davvero quello del girone di andata, non sarebbe nemmeno più al Milan perché sarebbe già stato venduto per 60 milioni.


quindi da una parte è meglio che è un buon giocatore e nulla più


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> quindi da una parte è meglio che è un buon giocatore e nulla più



Verrà venduto l'anno prossimo di sicuro, oltretutto svalutato


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Verrà venduto l'anno prossimo di sicuro, oltretutto svalutato


tra cartellini di giovini,cash,contropartite,cene da giannino e vacanze a forte dei marmi è stato pagato una ventina di milioni,mica noccioline. e ad oggi vale quella cifra,quindi penso aspettino ancora un paio di anni almeno per arrivare a 25 e fare _*plusvalenza*_


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

l'allenatore giunto dalle viscere della maremma per l'ennesima volta lo relega in panchina al posto di robinho

se ne andrà di certo entro una stagione, e con buona ragione


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> l'allenatore giunto dalle viscere della maremma per l'ennesima volta lo relega in panchina al posto di robinho
> 
> se ne andrà di certo entro una stagione, e con buona ragione



Più rispetto per il mister!!!!!


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

ma se deve andare via spero non per 4 spiccioli a sto punto..perciò dico è un patrimonio da salvaguardare...


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2013)

deve restare....


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

5 minuti


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

3 minuti giusto per prenderlo per i fondelli, allegri mi disgusta


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Poteva evitare di farlo entrare al 43 mah a sto punto spero che domani lo vendano perchè non merita di fare panca


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

Lo stiamo rovinando, fine


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo rovinando, fine



lo STA rovinando


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

io non so che c'ha in testa quell'altro...spero che l'idea è partita da Galliani o Berlusconi, sennò è da pazzi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Anche oggi nullo,ormai il treno è passato,non troveremo più una squadra disposta ad offrire più di 250.000 euro per lui.


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

Abbiamo bruciato Pato, stiamo bruciando anche El Sharaway, complimenti.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2013)

ma perché allegri lo deve umiliare così, poraccio ? 

ogni tanto lo inquadravano mentre era in panca, aveva una faccia....e anche quando è entrato non sembrava il massimo della felicità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi nullo*,ormai il treno è passato,non troveremo più una squadra disposta ad offrire più di 250.000 euro per lui.



avrebbe anche giocato pressapoco 240 secondi di partita...


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 3 minuti giusto per prenderlo per i fondelli, allegri mi disgusta


Anche a me, e mi sta facendo addirittura disgustare il milan finche lui è l'allenatore, prego dio affinche lo accolga presto fra le sue braccia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bruciato Pato, stiamo bruciando anche El Sharaway, complimenti.


HA quel gran pezzo di sterco che abbiamo in panchina, io giuro sto implodendo di rabbia e disgusto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perché allegri lo deve umiliare così, poraccio ?
> 
> ogni tanto lo inquadravano mentre era in panca, aveva una faccia....e anche quando è entrato non sembrava il massimo della felicità.



poretto...poi per Matri che ha segnato il gol dell'1-1...ahh che rabbia


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Settembre 2013)

Boh, ci vorrebbe una perizia psichiatrica per l'uomo in panchina


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Boh, ci vorrebbe una perizia psichiatrica per l'uomo in panchina


Un colpo alla tempia e risolviamo prima


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> avrebbe anche giocato pressapoco 240 secondi di partita...



Credo sia ironico  (sbaglio, [MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] ?)


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

se ci pensate è veramente deprimente che una società del genere non riesca a valorizzare quei pochi patrimoni che abbiamo andando alla ricerca di mediocri o cadaveri bolliti con ingaggi folli. Saremmo capaci di cedere De Sciglio per prendere Salgado, ma ammazzatevi.


----------



## bmb (1 Settembre 2013)

Prima di prendermela, ancora una volta, con quello in panchina voglio vedere le prossime partite.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Credo sia ironico  (sbaglio, [MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] ?)



Già.


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2013)

Potrebbe essere stata l'ultima in maglia rossonera


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

e da quanto ho capito allegri ha in mente un 4-3-1-2 con balotelli-matri come coppia d'attacco, elsha proprio tagliato fuori

schifo e brividi


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Dio santo che rabbia, ma perchè a noi? Per 4anni lo stiamo subendo, cosa abbiamo fatto di male?

Oddio pensavo di essere nel topic di allegri, ovviamente è lui il destinatario della frase.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bruciato Pato, stiamo bruciando anche El Sharaway, complimenti.



.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 3 minuti giusto per prenderlo per i fondelli, allegri mi disgusta



Ahem, abbiamo vinto nel caso non ve ne foste accorti


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ahem, abbiamo vinto nel caso non ve ne foste accorti


Infatti ancora peggio, non riesco neanche a gustarmi una vittoria, son quasi al punto di godere di eventuali sconfitte ma purtroppo tifo troppo milan per farlo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ahem, abbiamo vinto nel caso non ve ne foste accorti



non me lo sono dimenticato


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Infatti ancora peggio, non riesco neanche a gustarmi una vittoria, son quasi al punto di godere di eventuali sconfitte ma purtroppo tifo troppo milan per farlo.



Se preferisci vedere in campo el shaarawi piuttosto che vincere, mi viene il dubbio sul fatto che tu tifi milan onestamente


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

Allenatore disgustoso.comunque vorrei davvero sapere che ha fatto matri per allegri dato che elsha lo ha salvato dall esonero la scorsa stagione.con questo nulla contro matri........forza faraone tieni botta,il prox anno allegri se ne deve andre per forza


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Il trattamento che ha subito El Shaarawy da marzo in poi è stato semplicemente vergognoso.
Allegri dovrebbe baciargli i piedi visto che se è ancora su quella panchina lo deve al Faraone.
Non è un campione (almeno per il momento) e non so se mai lo diventerà.
Ma è abissalmente meglio di Matri. Anche Pazzini è meglio di Matri, IMHO.
Un allenatore che preferisce Matri ad El Shaarawy merita di essere rapito dagli alieni.


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se preferisci vedere in campo el shaarawi piuttosto che vincere, mi viene il dubbio che tu tifi milan onestamente


io voglio solo vedere quel semiuomo che abbiamo in panchia fuori dai maroni, il prima possibile, mi schifa, mi provoca repulsione alla vista, è uno degli uomini di calcio che odio maggiormente al momento... e purtroppo è il nostro allenatore.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> io voglio solo vedere quel semiuomo che abbiamo in panchia fuori dai maroni, il prima possibile, mi schifa, mi provoca repulsione alla vista, è uno degli uomini di calcio che odio maggiormente al momento... e purtroppo è il nostro allenatore.


Il tutto perché ha chiesto matri che toglie spazio ad el shaarawi?


----------



## 2515 (1 Settembre 2013)

secondo me la prossima la gioca da titolare e segna pure, mi pare il remake dell'anno scorso, la terza di campionato è la sua partita.


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il tutto perché ha chiesto matri che toglie spazio ad el shaarawi?


No perchè non lo sopporto già da due anni, per il suo anticalcio proposto e la sua totale inadeguatezza per essere allenatore del milan.
E il trattamento che sta riservando ad elsha negli ultimi mesi è stata la famosa goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Matri mi piace pure.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

guardate che el shaarawy non è ancora nessuno, eh? ne deve mangiare del pane... le panchine può farle anche lui... a verona è rimasto spettatore pur essendo sul campo...


----------



## peppe75 (1 Settembre 2013)

forse visto che abbiamo giocato mercoledì...l'ho ha tenuto un pò a riposo...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> guardate che el shaarawy non è ancora nessuno, eh? ne deve mangiare del pane... le panchine può farle anche lui... a verona è rimasto spettatore pur essendo sul campo...



Giustissimo, però inutile umiliarlo facendolo giocare solo 5 minuti.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giustissimo, però inutile umiliarlo facendolo giocare solo 5 minuti.



se facevi giocare niang 5 minuti umiliavi niang, idem per un altro... in rosa devono essere trattati tutti allo stesso modo... poi se è stato tenuto in panchina per le voci di mercato non lo so, lo scopriremo domani sera...


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> forse visto che abbiamo giocato mercoledì...l'ho ha tenuto un pò a riposo...


non regge più la storia del riposo, lo toglie due volte al 70', e poi se deve tenerlo a riposo, magari anche per un semplice infortunio, per quale motivo lo fa entrare 4minuti? Per rischiarlo a casissimo? Non ha senso, è semplicemente un mentecatto.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> guardate che el shaarawy non è ancora nessuno, eh? ne deve mangiare del pane... le panchine può farle anche lui... a verona è rimasto spettatore pur essendo sul campo...



A Verona ha giocato male anche Balotelli.
Nelle altre 2 partite ha giocato bene invece.
Ma ormai va criticato a prescindere.
Non è nessuno El Shaarawy, ma non è nessuno nemmeno Balotelli al momento.
Se a uno che al momento non è nessuno ma che in futuro potrà diventare qualcuno (21 anni) preferite uno che non è nessuno e mai lo sarà (30 anni), allora mi arrendo.


----------



## Albijol (1 Settembre 2013)

Io spero sempre che venga venduto per una bella cifrozza


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma il fatto è che pare evidente che allegri non gli da fiducia, cioè è palese, e non puoi non dare fiducia ad uno così giovane e talentuoso.... non potrà mai fare il salto di qualità se non ha un allenatore che gli da fiducia e lo faccia migliorare, lo bruciamo e basta, è questo che fa imbestialire.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto è che pare evidente che allegri non gli da fiducia, cioè è palese, e non puoi non dare fiducia ad uno così giovane e talentuoso.... non potrà mai fare il salto di qualità se non ha un allenatore che gli da fiducia e lo faccia migliorare, lo bruciamo e basta.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A Verona ha giocato male anche Balotelli.
> Nelle altre 2 partite ha giocato bene invece.
> Ma ormai va criticato a prescindere.
> *Non è nessuno El Shaarawy, ma non è nessuno nemmeno Balotelli al momento.*



riguardo alla frase in grassetto, ci metto un bel "mah..."

per il resto, non era una critica ma un far capire che tutti valgono uguale... oggi è stato scelto robinho e ha segnato, buon per il milan... sul 2-1 sarebbe entrato el shaarawy, poi Balotelli l'ha chiusa e max ha preferito fare entrare Matri... se poi El92 fa altre 3 panchine di fila ne riparliamo, ma mi sembra assurdo montare ogni volta un caso quando non gioca...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Si fa una panchina e ora montano il caso su premium non fanno che parlare di el e la panca mah


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma non è solo oggi dai non prendiamoci in giro, sono mesi che lo panchina a caso, lo fa uscire a caso, ecc ecc... ormai è evidente che allegri ne farebbe volentieri a meno, non è in grado di valorizzarlo, avranno litigato a morte, chennesò, ma la fiducia tra i due non è mai esistita o è definitivamente cessata, basta... a parte quei mesi in cui segnava come un ossesso e grazie al piffero quando le cose van strabene tutti son capaci di andar d'amore e d'accordo.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> riguardo alla frase in grassetto, ci metto un bel "mah..."
> 
> per il resto, non era una critica ma un far capire che tutti valgono uguale... oggi è stato scelto robinho e ha segnato, buon per il milan... sul 2-1 sarebbe entrato el shaarawy, poi Balotelli l'ha chiusa e max ha preferito fare entrare Matri... se poi El92 fa altre 3 panchine di fila ne riparliamo, ma mi sembra assurdo montare ogni volta un caso quando non gioca...



Certo che tutti valgono uguale, ma è palese che Allegri non tolleri il Faraone, dai.
La sfuriata che ha fatto dopo Verona era rivolta praticamente a lui, anche se in quella partita sono stati tutti osceni dal primo all'ultimo.
Posso non capire perché non abbia giocato nonostante mi pare sia in forma?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Deve lavorare lavorare e lavorare! Deve crescere per diventare un perno del Milan, non può far altro.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Certo che tutti valgono uguale, ma è palese che Allegri non tolleri il Faraone, dai.
> La sfuriata che ha fatto dopo Verona era rivolta praticamente a lui, anche se in quella partita sono stati tutti osceni dal primo all'ultimo.
> Posso non capire perché non abbia giocato nonostante mi pare sia in forma?



Un conto è non capire, un altro è quando non si vuole capire, Allegri ha già risposto stasera stessa che El Shaarawy non è un caso... e dire che non lo tollera mi sembra davvero ridicolo (ha giocato sempre titolare lo scorso anno tranne contro il Napoli, anche lì per una partita scoppia la guerra civile), non si sa davvero più a cosa attaccarsi... per certi tifosi era meglio perdere stasera, io cambio volentieri 85' di panca di El92 per i tre punti conquistati


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deve lavorare lavorare e lavorare! Deve crescere per diventare un perno del Milan, non può far altro.


D'accordissimo ma... come fa con un allenatore del genere? A me sembra evidente la mancanza di fiducia nei suoi confronti, posso sbagliarmi ovviamente eh, però io non vedo come possa far miglioramenti in questa situazione, tanto vale vada altrove.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un conto è non capire, un altro è quando non si vuole capire, Allegri ha già risposto stasera stessa che El Shaarawy non è un caso... e dire che non lo tollera mi sembra davvero ridicolo (ha giocato sempre titolare lo scorso anno tranne contro il Napoli, anche lì per una partita scoppia la guerra civile), non si sa davvero più a cosa attaccarsi... per certi tifosi era meglio perdere stasera, io cambio volentieri 85' di panca di El92 per i tre punti conquistati



No, per me El Shaarawy lo possono pure vendere. Non mi interessa. Non credo di essere né un bimbominkia né un faraoner.
Sono contento che il Milan abbia vinto, tifo Milan e non El Shaarawy.
Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che il Faraone abbia giocato tantissimo l'anno scorso. La mia impressione è dettata dal fatto che sia stato sul mercato praticamente per tutto il periodo del calciomercato e credo che l'allenatore, in caso di arrivo di qualche centrocampista in grado di aumentare il tasso tecnico della squadra, abbia tutto sommato avallato un'eventuale cessione.
E' possibile dire che trovo grottesco il fatto che El Shaarawy rischi quest'anno di giocare molto meno per far spazio a Matri e a quel bollito di Kakà?


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deve lavorare lavorare e lavorare! Deve crescere per diventare un perno del Milan, non può far altro.



Non può certo crescere guardando Robinho dalla panchina. In quale squadra al mondo El Shaarawy farebbe panchina per Robinho?

Se dopo Pato riusciamo a bruciare anche El Shaarawy siamo da manicomio


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo ma... come fa con un allenatore del genere? A me sembra evidente la mancanza di fiducia nei suoi confronti, posso sbagliarmi ovviamente eh, però io non vedo come possa far miglioramenti in questa situazione, tanto vale vada altrove.



Non è una questione di mancanza di fiducia, anche lui non può saper giocare solamente con una tipologia di gioco, per poterlo fare devi esser devastante, lui non lo è parliamoci chiaro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non può certo crescere guardando Robinho dalla panchina. In quale squadra al mondo El Shaarawy farebbe panchina per Robinho?
> 
> Se dopo Pato riusciamo a bruciare anche El Shaarawy siamo da manicomio



Pato non c'entra nulla, la s'è bruciato per un fisico non all'altezza del talento.

Poi concordo sul discorso con Robinho, certo una rondine non fa primavera, staremo a vedere da qui in avanti..


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' possibile dire che trovo grottesco il fatto che El Shaarawy rischi quest'anno di giocare molto meno per far spazio a Matri e a quel bollito di Kakà?



Secondo me non rischia perché giocherà chi se lo meriterà... oggi Robinho segnando e propiziando col traversone da destra l'azione del secondo gol ha dimostrato di essersi meritato la fiducia del mister, anche se nessuno qua, incluso il sottoscritto, lo avrebbe fatto giocare. El Sha deve semplicemente imparare (può farlo perché deve ancora crescere) a giocare più vicino alla porta e diventare una seconda punta a tutti gli effetti. E non avrà problemi a trovare spazi.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2013)

Esatto... deve lavorare per imparare a giocare anche in posizione più centrale... non può saper fare solamente un tipo di gioco... perchè non è Robben!


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non rischia perché giocherà chi se lo meriterà... oggi Robinho segnando e propiziando col traversone da destra l'azione del secondo gol ha dimostrato di essersi meritato la fiducia del mister, anche se nessuno qua, incluso il sottoscritto, lo avrebbe fatto giocare. El Sha deve semplicemente imparare (può farlo perché deve ancora crescere) a giocare più vicino alla porta e diventare una seconda punta a tutti gli effetti. E non avrà problemi a trovare spazi.



Sì sì certo. Deve crescere molto.
Dico, però, che anche il Faraone dovrebbe capire che è nel Milan e quindi è normale che ci sia della concorrenza.
Se sta fuori qualche partita non deve deprimersi ma mettercela sempre tutta per far cambiare idea all'allenatore, altrimenti è meglio che vada a giocare altrove.


----------



## marco89 (2 Settembre 2013)

Da metà settembre giocheremo quasi sempre...per il tipo di gioco che ha il Faraone secondo me a tutta può avere 70minuti...quindi non sarebbe male a volte farlo riposare per giocare con Robhinio o Kaka o chi per lui..oppure anche entrare a partita in corsa può fare la differenza...lui deve solo stare tranquillo e continuare a lavorare...è ovvio che non potrà fare sempre il titolare...

Lo stesso Balotelli non può giocarle tutte...per questo penso abbiamo preso Matri...anche perché qualche partita Balo sarà sicuramente squalificato...


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2013)

Un caso sul nulla. Non è che le deve giocar tutte per forza.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Da metà settembre giocheremo quasi sempre...per il tipo di gioco che ha il Faraone secondo me a tutta può avere 70minuti...quindi non sarebbe male a volte farlo riposare per giocare con Robhinio o Kaka o chi per lui..oppure anche entrare a partita in corsa può fare la differenza...lui deve solo stare tranquillo e continuare a lavorare...è ovvio che non potrà fare sempre il titolare...
> 
> Lo stesso Balotelli non può giocarle tutte...per questo penso abbiamo preso Matri...anche perché qualche partita Balo sarà sicuramente squalificato...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

Esatto , un caso che non esiste ... Se continuerà a fare bene giocherà in attacco con Balo e ricky


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Settembre 2013)

Dai, per Allegri è un giocatore quasi inutile, anzi è più che inutile *è un fastidio*. Tutte le squadre mettono in campo i loro giocatori migliori se disponibili. E li mettono anche acciaccati. L' anno scorso in Milan Napoli c'erano tanti tifosi contenti per la sua panchina, quelli del Napoli. E oggi erano contenti quelli del Cagliari.
L' ha sempre e solo criticato, sostituito, mortificato, quando invece Stephan è una persona umile e onesta, forse troppo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

el shaarawy non sa fare tutto, non è ancora un fenomeno, anzi senza palla non sempre sa muoversi e da seconda punta è presso che inutile per adesso, ma può migliorare, l'unica cosa che non mi è piaciuta è stato il fatto di farlo entrare a 2 dalla fine, una ventina di minuti glieli poteva far fare, ma la scelta tecnica non è sbagliatissima visto che non abbiamo giocato col 4-3-3

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , un caso che non esiste ... Se continuerà a fare bene giocherà in attacco con Balo e ricky



intato vediamo ricky in che condizioni arriva..


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Quando Ancelotti faceva fare la panchina a pato però era un grande, lo gestiva al meglio


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A Verona ha giocato male anche Balotelli.
> Nelle altre 2 partite ha giocato bene invece.
> Ma ormai va criticato a prescindere.
> Non è nessuno El Shaarawy, ma non è nessuno nemmeno Balotelli al momento.
> Se a uno che al momento non è nessuno ma che in futuro potrà diventare qualcuno (21 anni) preferite uno che non è nessuno e mai lo sarà (30 anni), allora mi arrendo.


Io mi arrendo davanti al fanboyare dilagante su el shaarawy. Ormai è più importante lui del Milan, sembra di rivedere i vecchi patofags


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> No, per me El Shaarawy lo possono pure vendere. Non mi interessa. Non credo di essere né un bimbominkia né un faraoner.
> Sono contento che il Milan abbia vinto, tifo Milan e non El Shaarawy.
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che il Faraone abbia giocato tantissimo l'anno scorso. La mia impressione è dettata dal fatto che sia stato sul mercato praticamente per tutto il periodo del calciomercato e credo che l'allenatore, in caso di arrivo di qualche centrocampista in grado di aumentare il tasso tecnico della squadra, abbia tutto sommato avallato un'eventuale cessione.
> E' possibile dire che trovo grottesco il fatto che El Shaarawy rischi quest'anno di giocare molto meno per far spazio a Matri e a quel bollito di Kakà?



Se si rivelerà più forte giocherà lui senza dubbio, non capisco sti castelli in aria che vi fare a volte. La stagione è lunga, lo spazio lo hanno tutti. Non esistono i titolari fissi per 90 partite in un anno solare, a meno che si chiamino messi o cristiano ronaldo


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io mi arrendo davanti al fanboyare dilaganti su el shaarawy. Ormai è più importante lui del Milan, sembra di rivedere i vecchi patofags



FrZa El ShAAraWy!!! <3
6 iL mEgLiO!!!
Nn T nE aNdaRe!!!
Visto che ora sono diventato un bimbominkia e un fanatico di El Shaarawy, è giusto che lo faccia nel miglior modo possibile


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Hai dimenticato qualche "h" e qualche !!!!!1111 poi saresti stato perfetto


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se si rivelerà più forte giocherà lui senza dubbio, non capisco sti castelli in aria che vi fare a volte. La stagione è lunga, lo spazio lo hanno tutti. Non esistono i titolari fissi per 90 partite in un anno solare, a meno che si chiamino messi o cristiano ronaldo



Castelli in aria?
E' stato sul mercato per tutta l'estate, dai.
Ho scritto che in tutte le squadre è giusto che ci siano concorrenza e turnover.
Dimostrerà sul campo e in allenamento che merita di scendere in campo.
Quello che mi dà più fastidio sono l'arrivo di Kakà e il budget speso per Matri (che come arrivo ci sta vista l'assenza di Pazzini e che come prima punta c'era solamente Balotelli). Tutto qui.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Castelli in aria?
> E' stato sul mercato per tutta l'estate, dai.
> Ho scritto che in tutte le squadre è giusto che ci siano concorrenza e turnover.
> Dimostrerà sul campo e in allenamento che merita di scendere in campo.
> Quello che mi dà più fastidio sono l'arrivo di Kakà e il budget speso per Matri (che come arrivo ci sta vista l'assenza di Pazzini e che come prima punta c'era solamente Balotelli). Tutto qui.


Non è stato sul mercato, fosse stato sul mercato lo si sarebbe venduto anche ad una cifra inferiore rispetto al suo valore. È normale che se ti arriva un'offerta da 40 Mln per uno come el shaarawy che non ha dimostrato ancora nulla ci puoi pensare su, non vedo niente di scandaloso


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quando Ancelotti faceva fare la panchina a pato però era un grande, lo gestiva al meglio



Senza obiettivi da raggiungere Inzaghi in campo e in panca Pato


Quanto l'ho odiato


----------



## Bawert (2 Settembre 2013)

Io spero che resti. 
Oggi credo sia stato in panca per il turn-over


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Senza obiettivi da raggiungere Inzaghi in campo e in panca Pato
> 
> 
> Quanto l'ho odiato



2-3 partite in panchina, qualcosa di scandaloso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> e da quanto ho capito allegri ha in mente un 4-3-1-2 con balotelli-matri come coppia d'attacco, elsha proprio tagliato fuori
> 
> schifo e brividi



matri credo gli serva a partita in corso o almeno lo spero

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> 2-3 partite in panchina, qualcosa di scandaloso.



ma appunto, ma poi secondo me se a un ragazzo di 20 anni gli dai il posto fisso assicurato da titolare senza metterlo mai in discussione non fai altro che fargli montare la testa, giusto gestirlo cosi, anche perchè non è che stiamo parlando di maradona si tratta sempre di el shaarawy e poi è la prima partita che non gioca quest'anno, 3 partite su 4 le ha fatte da titolare, ma di cosa stiamo parlando già si fa un caso con lo stiamo rovinando, lo stiamo bruciando, ma non scherziamo dai..


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 2-3 partite in panchina, qualcosa di scandaloso.



Magari 2-3


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è stato sul mercato, fosse stato sul mercato lo si sarebbe venduto anche ad una cifra inferiore rispetto al suo valore. È normale che se ti arriva un'offerta da 40 Mln per uno come el shaarawy che non ha dimostrato ancora nulla ci puoi pensare su, non vedo niente di scandaloso



non facciamo altro che sopravvalutarlo continuamente, è un ottimo giocatore ma non è che è una tragedia se su 4 partite 3 le gioca da titolare e una va in panca..


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari 2-3



Se scrivi _Senza obiettivi da raggiungere_ mi viene facile ipotizzare che tu ti riferisca alla stagione 2008-09, considerando che nella precedente un obiettivo da raggiungere c'è stato fino al'ultimo.
E nella stagione 2008-09, Pato nelle ultime 12 partite, quando il distacco dal primo posto era troppo, e il vantaggio sul quinto era rassicurante, quindi quando era un Milan _senza obiettivi da da raggiungere_, Pato finì in panchina 3 volte, e ci fu anche uno dei suoi primi problemi muscolari in quel periodo.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2013)

Ve lo dico io perchè era in panca...Allegri ha voluto adottare la stessa tattica che ha usato contro il PSV,dove ha fatto partire Muntari titolare in modo da poter poi spaccare la partita con Poli  ieri sera ha fatto partire Robinho cosi se la situazione non si sbloccava entrava El Shaarawy e magari si segnava...Ignoranti. Nella prossima di campionato gli addetti ai lavori parlano di una possibile panca di Balotelli a favore di Niang...Balotelli dalla panchina ti segna di sicuro,con gli avversari stanchi fa tripletta gli ultimi venti minuti...Più rispetto per il mister ragazzi,più rispetto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ve lo dico io perchè era in panca...Allegri ha voluto adottare la stessa tattica che ha usato contro il PSV,dove ha fatto partire Muntari titolare in modo da poter poi spaccare la partita con Poli  ieri sera ha fatto partire Robinho cosi se la situazione non si sbloccava entrava El Shaarawy e magari si segnava...Ignoranti. Nella prossima di campionato gli addetti ai lavori parlano di una possibile panca di Balotelli a favore di Niang...Balotelli dalla panchina ti segna di sicuro,con gli avversari stanchi fa tripletta gli ultimi venti minuti...Più rispetto per il mister ragazzi,più rispetto.



la scelta assurda più di el shaarawy in panca è montolivo trequartista per me..


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

Io non vedo tutto questo problema attualmente, aveva già giocato contro il Psv facendo bene e Allegri gli ha preferito Robinho (che ora DEVE dimostrare ancora) sicuramente più fresco e che lo ha ripagato con 1 gol, quanto basta in queste partite dove contano solo i 3 punti.
Sicuramente è anche un modo per tenerlo sulla corda e fargli tirare fuori sempre il massimo anche perché dopo una buona prova il rischio che mentalmente sia meno concentrato come a Verona è sempre bello grande; dalla panchina imparasse un po' da Balotelli cosa vuol dire caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle pure con un centrocampo indegno e messo (non nei singoli a parte Muntari ma nella manovra e nell'idea di gioco che penso sia di Allegri?!) da cani, robe Ibresche come quando giocavamo con Ambrosini ed Emanuela o Nocerino o Muntari o Flamini o > inserisci cesso a caso.
Poi oh magari domani lo vendono e pazienza, ma la vedo difficile, poi chi prendiamo? Cossu come ciliegina da 500.000€ alle 22.30 perché manca un vice Kakà?


----------



## Patokarioka (2 Settembre 2013)

Oggi in squadra c'è un giocatore, giovane e milanista, si chiama El Sharaawy, che l'anno scorso ci ha portati al terzo posto, che si svena in campo, correndo su e giù, trattato come merce avariata, umiliato e messo sul mercato in virtù del Dio Pareggio di Bilancio. Tifosi che non hanno voglia di aspettare e alla prima occasione: "Se mi danno 40/50 miln lo impacchetto". 

Forse il suo difetto è che gioca in un Milan che non lotta per vincere ma per raggiungere il terzo posto, certo le vittorie si ricordano più facilmente dell'ultimo gradino del podio... Ma le sue "colpe" si fermano qui: l'anno scorso l'obiettivo era entrare in CL e se lo abbiamo raggiunto lo dobbiamo soprattutto a questo ragazzino.

Se i goal di El Sha avessero portato lo scudo, in molti ora al sol pensiero di cederlo, darebbero di matto.
Il punto è che le vittorie arrivano e/o arriveranno se intorno ai goal di un giovane milanista costruisci una squadra che punti a vincere.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Settembre 2013)

Anche se io non ho ancora capito chi sono 'sti tizi che dovrebbero fregargli il posto.
Niang è in partenza,Petagna non c'è più,Robinho ha venti minuti di autonomia,Kakà non giocherà mai da seconda punta perché il diktat presidenziale consiste nel farlo giocare come trequartista,mentre Pazzini ne avrà per un bel po'.
Praticamente dovremmo venderlo per tenerci Matri,Robinho e Balotelli,così se a SuperMario viene un raffreddore siamo spacciati.

Non ho nemmeno capito perché un '92 da attaccante esterno non possa reinventarsi come seconda punta. Amen,imparerà i movimenti,non dobbiamo mica trasformarlo in un difensore centrale.

Il progetto tecnico di: Balotelli rifinitore alla Ibra con Matri punta rapace che riempie di gol gli avversari fallirà miseramente. Balotelli non è un assist man,è bravo a dialogare con i compagni ma non ha certo il passaggio e la visione di gioco di Ibrahimovic. E Matri non è Inzaghi,non ne prende una,deve essere l'alternativa di Mario.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche se io non ho ancora capito chi sono 'sti tizi che dovrebbero fregargli il posto.
> Niang è in partenza,Petagna non c'è più,Robinho ha venti minuti di autonomia,Kakà non giocherà mai da seconda punta perché il diktat presidenziale consiste nel farlo giocare come trequartista,mentre Pazzini ne avrà per un bel po'.
> Praticamente dovremmo venderlo per tenerci Matri,Robinho e Balotelli,così se a SuperMario viene un raffreddore siamo spacciati.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jerry West (2 Settembre 2013)

Come ho detto da altre parti, e qui sono stato preceduto da [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION], il più grande alleato di Elsha è Mario. Balotelli non giocherà un'altra partita come quella di Cagliari, Matri è il suo sostituto (un riserva strapagata), mentre Elsha è il suo patner perfetto. Non esiste che Balotelli si metta a correre a centrocampo come ha fatto ieri, lui è prima punta e vuole giocare centrale. Giocheremo col l'albero di natale, con Elsha e Kaka mezze punte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

Sarà quasi impossibile,ma spero che in qualche modo lo cedano in queste poche ore.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sarà quasi impossibile,ma spero che in qualche modo lo cedano in queste poche ore.


Ha appena detto a Coverciano che resta al Milan e che Kakà è il suo idolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ha appena detto a Coverciano che resta al Milan e che Kakà è il suo idolo.



Vabbè,se ci tiene a vedere dalla panca il suo idolo scorrazzare per il campo con Matri...


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vabbè,se ci tiene a vedere dalla panca il suo idolo scorrazzare per il campo con Matri...



"Quello che ci serviva" gli farà vedere come si attacca la profondità


----------



## morokan (2 Settembre 2013)

ok.......ho visto passar fior di campioni vista la mia età.......e capisco che in periodo di austerity,un elsha, possa passare per chissà che........ma gente, rendiamoci conto che non ha dimostrato ancora niente, lo scorso anno ha fatto una gran partenza, grazie al fatto di essere uno sconosciuto con ottima tecnica, ma prese le dovute contromisure è sparito, e non per mario, ma perchè sa fare solo il rientro sul destro........ok copre molto, è un ottimo giocatore, ma a me sembra tanto un evani ( per chi lo ha visto giocare) con un pò più di tecnica,..... questo al momento,.... poi, se avrà voglia di crescere, le occasioni le avrà.......ricordiamoci, che quì dentro c'era gente che si strappava i capelli alla cessione di merkel......io tra questi.......ha avuto ragione la società....ma sopratutto allegri!


----------



## Graxx (2 Settembre 2013)

kakà balo elsha sarebbe un gran trio...speriamo elsha cresca come seconda punta...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Settembre 2013)

Comunque tranquilli,i movimenti glieli insegna Matri


----------



## Stex (4 Settembre 2013)

cioe come si fa a rinunciare a un giocatore come lui??? corre per due ti fa il 5 in difesa il 4 a centrocampo e la punta...


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Settembre 2013)

Se non è totalmente rimbambita, anche in caso di cessione a fine anno, non credo che la società si possa permettere di svalutare così tanto un giocatore, sia rispetto a quanto potrebbe valere sia rispetto a quanto è stato pagato.
Stephan, fatti valere e tira fuori i cosiddetti.
Nel frattempo, l'ho preso al fantacalcio a 2. Clamoroso.


----------



## Nicco (5 Settembre 2013)

Io mi stupisco di come si possa decidere di non puntare su un giocatore così. Sono allibito e dispiaciuto perché così se ne andrà nell'anonimato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Settembre 2013)

Non vorrei fosse colpa della cresta


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2013)

Solo un folle può mettere questo giocatore in panca...al posto di Matri per di più


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Settembre 2013)

Su sportitalia han parlato di Man.United, e il Milan che non schiererebbe mai Stephan in Champions per venderlo meglio


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Su sportitalia han parlato di Man.United, e il Milan che non schiererebbe mai Stephan in Champions per venderlo meglio



Su Sportitalia hanno bevuto.


----------



## Mithos (5 Settembre 2013)

Finisco di ragionare da tifoso milanista e gli auguro ogni bene, qualsiasi siano le sue decisioni future. Purtroppo lui come qualsiasi giovane in questo paese deve essere messo in discussione a priori per una scelta di comodo, per un grande nome pur se bollito, per la solita mentalità italiota. Stefan da tifoso mi auguro che alla fine tu riesca a superare il momento no, ma se proprio non dovesse andare ti auguro ogni fortuna ovunque tu vada.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

Si ma ragazzi, in questo inizio di campionato ha fatto 1 panchina su 4 partite giocate ravvicinate ogni tre giorni. E si deve fare tutto questo popo!? Cioè sono i giornalisti che da otto mesi a questa parte hanno sempre sparato a zero su questo ragazzo, gli basta fare una panchina per montare un caso, UNA!!!

E perchè la maggior parte dei tifosi gli deve andare dietro in questa maniera!? Cioè capisco se tra qualche mese le panchina fossero una consuetudine, ma montare un caso ora mi sembra esagerato!

Ok, si cambia modulo e si deve un pochino adattare, ma non è cosi scontato che da seconda punta possa far male, anzi!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Settembre 2013)

Per me potrebbe fare benissimo da seconda punta, anzi è quello il suo ruolo futuro. Con un altro allenatore.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

Piuttosto ciò che mi ha lasciato deluso in tutto questo è che la società ha preso troppo poco le difese del ragazzo in questa campagna di smantellamento da parte dei media.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi, in questo inizio di campionato ha fatto 1 panchina su 4 partite giocate ravvicinate ogni tre giorni. E si deve fare tutto questo popo!? Cioè sono i giornalisti che da otto mesi a questa parte hanno sempre sparato a zero su questo ragazzo, gli basta fare una panchina per montare un caso, UNA!!!
> 
> E perchè la maggior parte dei tifosi gli deve andare dietro in questa maniera!? Cioè capisco se tra qualche mese le panchina fossero una consuetudine, ma montare un caso ora mi sembra esagerato!
> 
> Ok, si cambia modulo e si deve un pochino adattare, ma non è cosi scontato che da seconda punta possa far male, anzi!


E' follia metterlo in panca per mettere Matri dai

El shaaarawy ha fatto un buon precampionato, Mazzola diceva che deve impegnarsi e rendere di più... ma io non capisco e non capisco i commenti di alcuni.

Ha giocato contro il psv ed ha segnato.. contro il Verona ha fatto pena come tutta la squadra, contro il psv il ritorno è stato tra i migliori in campo non so se mi spiego, in quella partita ha fatto praticamente tutti i ruoli non era bloccato in una posizione... poi boh contro il Cagliari è stato spedito in panca per non so cosa....

Sommando i due preliminari è stato il migliori e noi lo siluriamo in panca, mamma mia in Italia è davvero impossibile dare possibilità


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' follia metterlo in panca per mettere Matri dai
> 
> El shaaarawy ha fatto un buon precampionato, Mazzola diceva che deve impegnarsi e rendere di più... ma io non capisco e non capisco i commenti di alcuni.
> 
> ...



Dai abbiamo giocato ogni tre giorni, quattro partite, è finito in panca all'ultima, cosa c'è di male? Il tuo discorso ci può stare se tra qualche mese avesse racattato solamente panche. Veramente qua si va a braccetto con i giornali a montare casi anche quando non ci sono ancora.

Ci si fascia la testa prima del tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai abbiamo giocato ogni tre giorni, quattro partite, è finito in panca all'ultima, cosa c'è di male? Il tuo discorso ci può stare se tra qualche mese avesse racattato solamente panche. Veramente qua si va a braccetto con i giornali a montare casi anche quando non ci sono ancora.
> 
> Ci si fascia la testa prima del tempo.


Si ma secondo me già dalla prossima rischia di non giocare titolare...


----------



## alexrossonero (5 Settembre 2013)

Finora ha giocato, secondo me anche molto bene, ma non c'era in rosa ancora Matri. 
Il rischio è quello di perderlo mentalmente e sarebbe fatale. Già le voci di cessioni secondo me lo hanno condizionato: non è stato protetto e coccolato come avrebbe meritato, è stato un grave errore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Settembre 2013)

Ho tanta stima di El e si sa ma non è che se si fa due panchine deve buttarsi giù come non so cosa, sono d'accordo che quest'estate è stato ridicolo il teatrino fatto , offerto a tutto il mondo, si sapeva che ne nuovo modulo non avrebbe trovato spazio con o senza Matri, l'unico modulo che andrebbe bene per è 3-1 el-kakà-binho dietro a Balotelli boh, aspettiamo vendiamo un pò, tanto si sa che a gennaio massimo giugno lo vendono.


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' follia metterlo in panca per mettere Matri dai



Tecnicamente anche Matri è partito dalla panca, ma ha avuto mezzo tempo, El Shaarawy l'hanno fatto andare quando mancavano due minuti giusto per abbassargli la media partita giocata/gol segnati


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma secondo me già dalla prossima rischia di non giocare titolare...



vero ma parliamo sempre di un ragazzo di 21 anni, talentuoso ma che deve ancora imparare bene il ruolo, qualche panchina male non gliene fa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



vota DC ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente anche Matri è partito dalla panca, ma ha avuto mezzo tempo, El Shaarawy l'hanno fatto andare quando mancavano due minuti giusto per abbassargli la media partita giocata/gol segnati



questo è un vizio sbagliato di allegri secondo me, è brutta questa cosa non fai altro che demoralizzare il ragazzo, ma lo fa con tutti quindi non credo lo faccia per male, lo ha fatto con ronaldinho con inzaghi con robinho a volte anche con pazzini


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero ma parliamo sempre di un ragazzo di 21 anni, talentuoso ma che deve ancora imparare bene il ruolo, qualche panchina male non gliene fa
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ronaldinho e Inzaghi per lui non contavano niente infatti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2013)

Allora sono arrivato ad una conclusione ...

Elsha non deve avere un trattamento di favore ... Vuole giocare e non stare in panca ? Ok si deve impegnare e dare il massimo ...
Tutti scandalizzati per l arrivo di Kakà ... Si può dire quel che si vuole la acciuga non è così babbo da mettere o non mettere un giocatore in forma o non in forma ... Lo scorso campionato ne è la dimostrazione ..

Quindi perché elsha dovrebbe essere titolare inamovibile ?? Elsha giocherà se se lo meriterà ... Allora Niang perché sta in panca ?? Anche lui secondo il vostro ragionamento dovrebbe sclerare...

Comunque non ho capito una cosa... Vera spadini di sky ieri ha detto una cosa interessate ... Che a febbraio la società ha " tirato le orecchie " ad elsha perché " era diventato troppo schiavo del suo personaggio " pubblico si intende ...

Cosa voglia dire non lo so ... Ha aggiunto che elsha con l arrivo di Balo ha voluto fare il balotelli e meno il giocatore ..

Boh ... Non è che creda alla spadini però ... Lei è lì tutto l anno ..


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2013)

Non si tratta di favorire El Shaarawy, penso che il ragionamento da fare sia un altro: o credi nel giocatore o non ci credi. E non stiamo parlando di un Niang qualsiasi: è giovane fin che volete, ma a differenza di tanti altri, ha già dimostrato di poter offrire tantissimo da subito e di poter diventare un punto fermo del futuro. Quindi la domanda vera, anche in considerazione del tentativo di cessione o comunque del mancato veto sulla cessione, è: ci credono in società a questo ragazzo oppure no? Secondo me la risposta è che non ci credono più come prima. Che poi i motivi siano comportamentali o tecnici, non lo so.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di favorire El Shaarawy, penso che il ragionamento da fare sia un altro: o credi nel giocatore o non ci credi. E non stiamo parlando di un Niang qualsiasi: è giovane fin che volete, ma a differenza di tanti altri, ha già dimostrato di poter offrire tantissimo da subito e di poter diventare un punto fermo del futuro. Quindi la domanda vera, anche in considerazione del tentativo di cessione o comunque del mancato veto sulla cessione, è: ci credono in società a questo ragazzo oppure no? Secondo me la risposta è che non ci credono più come prima. Che poi i motivi siano comportamentali o tecnici, non lo so.



la risposta è che non lo considerano un campione ma solo un buon giocatore e sicuramente lo stanno anche trattando un po male, dovrebbero proteggerlo di piu..


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma secondo me già dalla prossima rischia di non giocare titolare...



Ovvio, torna dalla nazionale mentre Matri e Kakà si stanno allendando con tutto il gruppo, è normale che Allegri tenderà a schierare quelli con cui potrà lavorare in questi dieci giorni per preparare la partita.


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la risposta è che non lo considerano un campione ma solo un buon giocatore e sicuramente lo stanno anche trattando un po male, dovrebbero proteggerlo di piu..


Se questo che dici è vero, a parte che secondo me sarebbe un grosso errore di valutazione, ma allora dovrebbero esser chiari con il ragazzo escludendolo dal progetto con la cessione. Altrimenti gli fai solo del male, e rischi poi di doverlo svendere.


----------



## Mithos (6 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Se questo che dici è vero, a parte che secondo me sarebbe un grosso errore di valutazione, ma allora dovrebbero esser chiari con il ragazzo escludendolo dal progetto con la cessione. Altrimenti gli fai solo del male, e rischi poi di doverlo svendere.



Che poi a guardare bene è da parecchi mesi che va avanti un processo di marginalizzazione di El Shaarawy da parte di tutte le componenti del mondo Milan, come se lui da solo dovesse vincere gli incontri e se non lo fa apriti cielo.Io sinceramente non capisco tutto il carico di aspettative, di responsabilità e di pressioni che grava sulle spalle di questo ventenne e che non ha nessun altro giocatore in rosa, quando financo la società per cui dovresti essere un capitale tecnico, non solo economico ti lascia solo e anzi prova a venderti a più riprese.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Che poi a guardare bene è da parecchi mesi che va avanti un processo di marginalizzazione di El Shaarawy da parte di tutte le componenti del mondo Milan, come se lui da solo dovesse vincere gli incontri e se non lo fa apriti cielo.Io sinceramente non capisco tutto il carico di aspettative, di responsabilità e di pressioni che grava sulle spalle di questo ventenne e che non ha nessun altro giocatore in rosa, quando financo la società per cui dovresti essere un capitale tecnico, non solo economico ti lascia solo e anzi prova a venderti a più riprese.


.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

con tutte queste critiche..in allenamento dovrebbe ammazzarsi! vediamo come si svilupperà la vicenda nei prossimi mesi. quel che certo è che nè allegri,nè prandelli nè i media lo stanno aiutando.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> con tutte queste critiche..in allenamento dovrebbe ammazzarsi! vediamo come si svilupperà la vicenda nei prossimi mesi. quel che certo è che nè allegri,nè prandelli nè i media lo stanno aiutando.



Sono d'accordo, ma avrà un solo modo per smentire tutti i suoi detrattori. 
Per il momento, non c'è un caso.
Non ha giocato contro il Cagliari, ma aveva giocato le prime 3 partite.
Vedremo ora che ci sono anche Kakà e Matri come verrà utilizzato.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Settembre 2013)

io a questo punto spero VIVAMENTE che a gennaio se ne vada. Non lo meritiamo, e non può rischiare di bruciarsi la carriera solo perchè abbiamo una dirigenza e un allenatore allucinantemente incompetente. Qui c'è anche la nazionale in ballo, gradirei che per i prossimi anni avessimo qualche altro campione in rosa, non solo Balotelli.


Non oso pensare in un Borussia Dortmund QUANTO potrebbe esplodere, ad esempio. Sarebbe la soluzione migliore.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Settembre 2013)

Mah, per una panchina vedo gente che già scrive che abbiamo bruciato un campione. Stiamo calmi, aspettiamo a giudicare.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> io a questo punto spero VIVAMENTE che a gennaio se ne vada. Non lo meritiamo, e non può rischiare di bruciarsi la carriera solo perchè abbiamo una dirigenza e un allenatore allucinantemente incompetente. Qui c'è anche la nazionale in ballo, gradirei che per i prossimi anni avessimo qualche altro campione in rosa, non solo Balotelli.
> 
> 
> Non oso pensare in un Borussia Dortmund QUANTO potrebbe esplodere, ad esempio. Sarebbe la soluzione migliore.



Dai, non fasciamoci la testa prima di romperla 
Il sospetto che ora verrà impiegato di meno ce l'ho anch'io, ma al momento ha giocato 3 partite su 4.
Vedremo da ora in poi come verrà impiegato.
Sinceramente se salta una partita ogni tanto tra quelle più facili in modo tale da non arrivare senza forze a fine campionato non è un'idea sbagliata. Visti i problemi della squadra, in attacco abbiamo abbondanza, si può anche fare del turnover ogni tanto.
Il problema maggiore è in difesa, dove già abbiamo gli uomini contati, in più al momento sono infortunati gli unici 2 difensori buoni che abbiamo.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Settembre 2013)

Trovo davvero grottesca tutta questa situazione.
O si crede nel giocatore e si fa giocare oppure si doveva vendere questa estate.
So solamente che trovo davvero nauseante tutta la stampa che sembra abbia deciso che El Shaarawy sia diventato improvvisamente un brocco. Non dico che vada coccolato (quello deve avvenire solamente per il fenomeno Balotelli) e debba pretendere sempre il posto da titolare (se così fosse è sbagliatissimo), però non credo nemmeno sia giusto affossare un giocatore di 20 anni a cui il Milan deve tantissimo. Senza i suoi gol e gennaio saremmo stati ancora in zona retrocessione o quasi. La società sta gestendo la questione El Shaarawy in maniera semplicemente pessima. Ora altro che 40 milioni, è già tanto se te ne danno 20.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Trovo davvero grottesca tutta questa situazione.
> O si crede nel giocatore e si fa giocare oppure si doveva vendere questa estate.
> So solamente che trovo davvero nauseante tutta la stampa che sembra abbia deciso che El Shaarawy sia diventato improvvisamente un brocco. Non dico che vada coccolato (quello deve avvenire solamente per il fenomeno Balotelli) e debba pretendere sempre il posto da titolare (se così fosse è sbagliatissimo), però non credo nemmeno sia giusto affossare un giocatore di 20 anni a cui il Milan deve tantissimo. Senza i suoi gol e gennaio saremmo stati ancora in zona retrocessione o quasi. La società sta gestendo la questione El Shaarawy in maniera semplicemente pessima. Ora altro che 40 milioni, è già tanto se te ne danno 20.



Vediamo cosa succede, alla fine può darsi sia tutta una supposizione della stampa, che va a creare, spesso, dei casi dal nulla.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa succede, alla fine può darsi sia tutta una supposizione della stampa, che va a creare, spesso, dei casi dal nulla.



Sì sì infatti vediamo.
Però capisci che è ridicolo che si dica che lui si è montato la testa e crea problemi (poi magari è vero, ma apparentemente è sempre stato impeccabile da questo punto di vista), quando il compagno di reparto non è un professionista esemplare come Shevchenko ma uno come Balotelli, che veramente non si impegna al 100%, si sente arrivato e si fa sempre ammonire in modo stupido. Finora è stato tenuto fuori solamente in un caso, vedremo da sabato.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sì infatti vediamo.
> Però capisci che è ridicolo che si dica che lui si è montato la testa e crea problemi (poi magari è vero, ma apparentemente è sempre stato impeccabile da questo punto di vista), quando il compagno di reparto non è un professionista esemplare come Shevchenko ma uno come Balotelli, che veramente non si impegna al 100%, si sente arrivato e si fa sempre ammonire in modo stupido. Finora è stato tenuto fuori solamente in un caso, vedremo da sabato.



è vero, alla fine però questo lo dice la stampa, non la società. Alla fine è palese che, secondo me, che se Stephan sta bene fisicamente e mentalmente gioca.

Diverso è il discorso della società che ha deciso di puntare forte su Balotelli cercando di "coccolarlo" e di creargli l'ambiente ideale per farlo rendere al meglio. Magari è una scelta sbagliata, questo lo potremo dire a fine anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Settembre 2013)

Se acciuga non lo fa giocare è da rinchiudere ...


----------



## Albijol (12 Settembre 2013)

Cmq quest'anno troppe critiche, nelle due partite col Psv ha giocato bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Settembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq quest'anno troppe critiche, nelle due partite col Psv ha giocato bene.



Ma si è mangiato troppi gol in Olanda e al ritorno ha preso una traversa, quindi è una pippa.
A Verona la squadra ha perso solamente per colpa sua, gli altri 10 hanno giocato da 8 in pagella.
Poi si tiene tutto dentro, è enigmatico, deve far uscire le sue emozioni.
Nel calcio moderno possono scendere in campo solamente i giocatori solari e logorroici.


----------



## Morghot (12 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se acciuga non lo fa giocare è da rinchiudere ...



Ma ancora si hanno dubbi su quanto sia mentecatto sto qui? Purtroppo ce lo bruciamo, è scritto, finché abbiamo un INCAPACE in panchina questi son i risultati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma ancora si hanno dubbi su quanto sia mentecatto sto qui? Purtroppo ce lo bruciamo, è scritto, finché abbiamo un INCAPACE in panchina questi son i risultati.



allegri è l'unico allenatore d'europa in grado di preferire scarsoni del tipo di robinho o MATRI a un giovane che sta per fare il salto di qualità

spero se proprio deve passare la stagione in panchina che resista quest'anno che poi dall'anno prossimo allegri si leva dalle balls


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma ancora si hanno dubbi su quanto sia mentecatto sto qui? Purtroppo ce lo bruciamo, è scritto, finché abbiamo un INCAPACE in panchina questi son i risultati.



Eh certo, perchè fino ad ora l'ha tenuto in panchina sempre...certo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Settembre 2013)

Sebbene per me El Shaarawy sia veramente un sopravvalutato, non trovo giusto il modo con cui sta lentamente finendo nel dimenticatoio. E soprattutto è meglio di Matri.
Fatto sta che ce lo stiamo svalutando con le nostre stesse mani, attualmente non vale più di 25 milioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2013)

CVD acciuga è un ASINO ...e domani terrà elsha in panca... ma io non lo capisco.. che cacchio ha nel cervello ... come fai a preferire bingo al posto suo ..


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

Madonna ragazzi, ma che caso state montando!? State andando a braccetto con i giornalisti. Avrà il suo spazio e farà bene dai!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi, ma che caso state montando!? State andando a braccetto con i giornalisti. Avrà il suo spazio e farà bene dai!



anch'io ero molto tranquillo, ma Allegri per me preferisce Robinho e Matri...ora il Faraone deve svegliarsi sennò perde il posto da titolare nel Milan e nella Nazionale


----------



## vota DC (14 Settembre 2013)

No dai, Matri il posto di titolare nella nazionale non riesce a fregarlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> No dai, Matri il posto di titolare nella nazionale non riesce a fregarlo.



no, non dico che glielo frega Matri...un Cerci, Gilardino, Insigne


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Settembre 2013)

Bah,non ancora toccato palla.
Se ne deve andareh!1


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma l'avete vista la nuova pubblicità della Ringo con El Shaarawy?

*"Ricordati che la palla buona può arrivare anche alla fine. Do you Ringo?"* (cit.)


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2013)

è molto meglio robinho non c'è dubbio, robinho sa fare il ruolo!!

lasciamo stare va


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2013)

ma un comunicato schifosissimo sui tempi di recupero di 'sto poveraccio?
Sarà mica pretattica?


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Si deve attendere il prossimo esame per capire i tempi, credo verrà fatto domani o martedi. Servono determinati tempi.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Pare si sia fatto male al termine dell'allenamento facendo la foca


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pare si sia fatto male al termine dell'allenamento facendo la foca



in che senso?


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> in che senso?



per fare giochetti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2013)

W la Foca !!


----------



## Dexter (17 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pare si sia fatto male al termine dell'allenamento facendo la foca


al termine dell'allenamento dovrebbe lavorare sul piede sinistro piuttosto  ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2013)

ma è ancora fuori per infortunio?
perchè ora nella scala gerarchica è dietro a Matri e Robinho...o fa il fenomeno (anche in allenamento) o nada


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma è ancora fuori per infortunio?
> perchè ora nella scala gerarchica è dietro a Matri e Robinho...o fa il fenomeno (anche in allenamento) o nada



Tenerlo fuori per far giocare quei due, con tutto il rispetto, sarebbe solo da imbecilli. Avessi detto Ronaldo e Bale...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Tenerlo fuori per far giocare quei due, con tutto il rispetto, sarebbe solo da imbecilli. Avessi detto Ronaldo e Bale...



infati è da imbecilli...ma qualsiasi allenatore, giocatore, tifoso farebbe giocare El Shaarawy...forse lo mette fuori per farlo incazzar e e tornare quello dello scorso anno...oppure è matto


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2013)

E' ancora infortunato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Tenerlo fuori per far giocare quei due, con tutto il rispetto, sarebbe solo da imbecilli. Avessi detto Ronaldo e Bale...



sopravvalutiamo troppo el shaarawy purtroppo..


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sopravvalutiamo troppo el shaarawy purtroppo..



El Shaarawy non è un fenomeno né un campione, ma preferisco 100.000 volte lui a Matri a e Robinho.
Secondo me giocherà parecchio anche quest'anno.
Se è in forma, nella condizione in cui siamo, è indispensabile come lo è Balotelli, con tutti i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti.


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sopravvalutiamo troppo el shaarawy purtroppo..



Non si tratta di sopravvalutare nessuno, ma di dare la giusta dimensione ad ogni giocatore. Matri non è il partner ideale di Balotelli, Robinho invece per quanto mi sia sempre piaciuto ha staccato la spina del professionismo da quasi due stagioni.
El Shaarawy, al di là che ora non possa giocare, non si può considerare meno di un titolare. Punto e basta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di sopravvalutare nessuno, ma di dare la giusta dimensione ad ogni giocatore. Matri non è il partner ideale di Balotelli, Robinho invece per quanto mi sia sempre piaciuto ha staccato la spina del professionismo da quasi due stagioni.
> El Shaarawy, al di là che ora non possa giocare, non si può considerare meno di un titolare. Punto e basta.



per me si deve considerare uno che si deve guadagnare il posto non un titolare fisso altrimenti perde la testa come ha dimostrato l'anno scorso, è uno che la cosa che sa fare meglio è fare gol ma a mio parere ha dei limiti nel suo modo di giocare, limiti che ad esempio robinho non ha, ad esempio deve migliorare il sinistro deve imparare a servire i compagni e a giocare a testa alta mia è roba da poco, ha 21 anni, lasciamolo crescere ma non dimaogli il posto da titolare assicurato altrimenti facciamo solo il suo male..


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me si deve considerare uno che si deve guadagnare il posto non un titolare fisso altrimenti perde la testa come ha dimostrato l'anno scorso, è uno che la cosa che sa fare meglio è fare gol ma a mio parere a dei limiti nel suo modo di giocare, limiti che ad esempio robinho non ha, ad esempio deve migliorare il sinistro deve imparare a servire i compagni e a giocare a testa alata mia è roba da poco, ha 21 anni, lasciamolo crescere ma non dimaogli il posto da titolare assicurato altrimenti facciamo solo il suo male..



Non ho parlato di inamovibilità, nessuno deve esser considerato tale ed è ovvio che tutti debbano migliorare, soprattutto lui che non è il prototipo del calciatore perfetto. Detto ciò, credo che finora abbia meritato la fiducia e soprattutto si debba preferire in un'ottica a medio-lungo termine rispetto a chi, da tanto, ha dimostrato di non esser più mentalmente un giocatore di calcio professionista ad alti livelli.


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me si deve considerare uno che si deve guadagnare il posto non un titolare fisso altrimenti perde la testa come ha dimostrato l'anno scorso, è uno che la cosa che sa fare meglio è fare gol ma a mio parere ha dei limiti nel suo modo di giocare, limiti che ad esempio robinho non ha, ad esempio deve migliorare il sinistro deve imparare a servire i compagni e a giocare a testa alta mia è roba da poco, ha 21 anni, lasciamolo crescere ma non dimaogli il posto da titolare assicurato altrimenti facciamo solo il suo male..



il posto di titolare e assicurato per manifesta scarsita dei concorrenti 
se fara la riserva sara solo per manifesta cretinita dell allenatore


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non ho parlato di inamovibilità, nessuno deve esser considerato tale ed è ovvio che tutti debbano migliorare, soprattutto lui che non è il prototipo del calciatore perfetto. Detto ciò, credo che finora abbia meritato la fiducia e soprattutto si debba preferire in un'ottica a medio-lungo termine rispetto a chi, da tanto, ha dimostrato di non esser più mentalmente un giocatore di calcio professionista ad alti livelli.



infatti secondo me è gestito male, gli abbiamo fatto credere l'anno scorsoche era un titolare inamovibile un campione un fenomeno, mentre è solamente un buon giocatore che migliorando può diventare grandissimo e adesso lo stiamo trattando come se si stesse parlando di un bidone, coi giovani si ci deve andare piano invece mi sembra ceh allegri da questo punto di vista stia un po sbagliando, nonda serenità al ragazzo, dico allegri ma dico anche la società, anche quando non gioca biosgnerebbe parlare di elsha come di un patrimonio della società e invece sembra quasi che non esistesse certe volte, per me l'anno scorso si è un po montato la testa per tanti fattori, ha vuto anche fortuna a fare quei gol parliamoci chiara, è stato catapultato troppo in fretta in paragoni assurdi con grandi campioni, e adesso sembra che stia facendo passi indietro, dobbiamo solo lasciarlo tranquillo e quando verrà chiamato in causa sono sicuro che si farà trovare pronto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> il posto di titolare e assicurato per manifesta scarsita dei concorrenti
> se fara la riserva sara solo per manifesta cretinita dell allenatore



non è cosi matri ha altre caratteristiche e per me elsha tecnicamente su come muoversi in campo su come gestire il pallone ha solo da imparare da robinho, i difetti di robinho in questo momento sono solo dal punto di vista fisico, ma uno che indossa la maglia numero 10 al real in quel real pieno di campioni, secondo me ci vuole coraggio a definirlo scarso..


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è cosi matri ha altre caratteristiche e per me elsha tecnicamente su come muoversi in campo su come gestire il pallone ha solo da imparare da robinho, i difetti di robinho in questo momento sono solo dal punto di vista fisico, ma uno che indossa la maglia numero 10 al real in quel real pieno di campioni, secondo me ci vuole coraggio a definirlo scarso..



io dico che questo robinho e SCARSO FORTE.
Ma non sto parlando del robinho di 2, 5 o 10 anni fa.
parlo di quello che QUESTO giocatore puo fare ORA.

non crea e non aiuta... piu inutile di cosi...


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti secondo me è gestito male, gli abbiamo fatto credere l'anno scorsoche era un titolare inamovibile un campione un fenomeno, mentre è solamente un buon giocatore che migliorando può diventare grandissimo e adesso lo stiamo trattando come se si stesse parlando di un bidone, coi giovani si ci deve andare piano invece mi sembra ceh allegri da questo punto di vista stia un po sbagliando, nonda serenità al ragazzo, dico allegri ma dico anche la società, anche quando non gioca biosgnerebbe parlare di elsha come di un patrimonio della società e invece sembra quasi che non esistesse certe volte, per me l'anno scorso si è un po montato la testa per tanti fattori, ha vuto anche fortuna a fare quei gol parliamoci chiara, è stato catapultato troppo in fretta in paragoni assurdi con grandi campioni, e adesso sembra che stia facendo passi indietro, dobbiamo solo lasciarlo tranquillo e quando verrà chiamato in causa sono sicuro che si farà trovare pronto


Credo che ad esaltarlo l'anno scorso sia stata la stampa, oltre che molti tifosi, mentre sicuramente la società e l'allenatore non lo hanno protetto ed incoraggiato quest'estate nel maggior momento del bisogno, sia nella forma che nella sostanza: di certo voci di mercato, cambio (insensato) di modulo ed acquisti (insensati) di altri giocatori offensivi non sono stati un gran parafulmine per il ragazzo. Alla fine sono convinto che tutti i nodi verranno al pettine ed El Shaarawy dimostrerà di esser prezioso più di quanto i suoi stessi datori di lavoro non abbiano mai creduto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> io dico che questo robinho e SCARSO FORTE.
> Ma non sto parlando del robinho di 2, 5 o 10 anni fa.
> parlo di quello che QUESTO giocatore puo fare ORA.
> 
> non crea e non aiuta... piu inutile di cosi...



non sono d'accordo , capisco che non è quello di qualche anno fa, ma la tecnica non è che si perde nel corso degli anni sempre quello è, quando è in forma può fare bene, mi sembra che stia migliorando dal punto di vista fisico in settimana ha giocato solo 10 minuti e credo che sia fresco e pronto per giocare, poi lui contro le grandi gioca meglio, è risaputo, da quel qualcosa in più, contro le square piccole che si chiudono spesso gli capita di perdere una marea di palloni in zona offensiva perchè si intestardisce in giocate difficili come è accaduto contro il torino..


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo , capisco che non è quello di qualche anno fa, ma la tecnica non è che si perde nel corso degli anni sempre quello è, quando è in forma può fare bene, mi sembra che stia migliorando dal punto di vista fisico in settimana ha giocato solo 10 minuti e credo che sia fresco e pronto per giocare, poi lui contro le grandi gioca meglio, è risaputo, da quel qualcosa in più, contro le square piccole che si chiudono spesso gli capita di perdere una marea di palloni in zona offensiva perchè si intestardisce in giocate difficili come è accaduto contro il torino..



La tecnica e importantissima... ma non e capace di giocare da fermo come poteva farlo ronaldinho.
Non lo farei MAI partire titolare proprio perche fisicamente rischia di giocare solo 15 minuti.
Preferisco buttarlo dentro nei momenti finali.

In piu neanche balotelli aiuta la squadra... e ultimamente sembra sempre piu un pallo della luce.
Non possiamo giocare con 2 attacanti che non si muovono.

Almeno Elsha (anche se deve migliorare in tante cose) offre velocita, aiuto in fase difensiva e GOL.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> La tecnica e importantissima... ma non e capace di giocare da fermo come poteva farlo ronaldinho.
> Non lo farei MAI partire titolare proprio perche fisicamente rischia di giocare solo 15 minuti.
> Preferisco buttarlo dentro nei momenti finali.
> 
> ...



ma infatti se ci fosse stato elsha non avremmo avuto dubbi contro il napoli, almeno ad oggi, io sono d'accordo ma elsha non c'è mettere birsa o emanuleson al suo posto mi sembra assurdo, meglio lui da fermo d'accordo che non sia ronaldinho ma credo che se non subisce infortuni allenandosi costantemente la reucupera la forma migliore


----------



## 2515 (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma infatti se ci fosse stato elsha non avremmo avuto dubbi contro il napoli, almeno ad oggi, io sono d'accordo ma elsha non c'è mettere birsa o emanuleson al suo posto mi sembra assurdo, meglio lui da fermo d'accordo che non sia ronaldinho ma credo che se non subisce infortuni allenandosi costantemente la reucupera la forma migliore



E' IL TERZO ANNO CHE DEVE RECUPERARE LA FORMA MIGLIORE, quindi smettila di sognare ciò che non esiste.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sopravvalutiamo troppo el shaarawy purtroppo..



invece lo sottovalutiamo noi Milanisti...per diventare un Campione gli manca "solo" la testa...la tecnica c'è


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' IL TERZO ANNO CHE DEVE RECUPERARE LA FORMA MIGLIORE, quindi smettila di sognare ciò che non esiste.



l'anno scroso è stato infortunato e poi da gennaio ha staccato la spina, il primo anno bene il secondo cosi cosi ma il suo lo ha fatto 10 gol li ha segnato tra campionato e champions con 12 assit solo in campionato..tranne l'anno scorso a conti fatti non è che sia andato male, è ovvio che è lecito aspettarsi di piu

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> invece lo sottovalutiamo noi Milanisti...per diventare un Campione gli manca "solo" la testa...la tecnica c'è



c'è è vero ma deve imparare ad usarla, a variare il suo gioco a muoversi meglio in campo e a usare anche quel mnaledetto sinistro non dico che deve imparare a calciare con quel piede magari quando controlla il apllone potere usare tutti e due i piedi non sarebbe male


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'anno scroso è stato infortunato e poi da gennaio ha staccato la spina, il primo anno bene il secondo cosi cosi ma il suo lo ha fatto 10 gol li ha segnato tra campionato e champions con 12 assit solo in campionato..tranne l'anno scorso a conti fatti non è che sia andato male, è ovvio che è lecito aspettarsi di piu


Guarda, ti parla uno che ha ammirato e stimato Robinho sin dai tempi del Santos ed è stato felice del suo acquisto 3 anni fa. E' stato un grande giocatore, per me uno dei più belli da vedere in assoluto.
Ma...
Nel calcio, come nello sport e nella vita, le motivazioni sono l'essenza di ogni gesto che compiamo, senza motivazioni perdiamo lo spirito di emergere, la voglia di brillare. Robinho ha letteralmente smesso di allenarsi, giocare e fare il professionista per una stagione e mezza. E non è qualcosa per cui basta riattaccar la spina e tutto torna come prima, come per incanto. Se ciò che ami fare perde del significato che ha sempre avuto prima, non c'è nulla che possa fartelo riacquistare. Potremo rivedere qualche sprazzo, un colpo di talento, come chi sa andare in bici non disimpara più, ma credo che non ci si possa aspettare niente di diverso, e lo dico con rammarico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti parla uno che ha ammirato e stimato Robinho sin dai tempi del Santos ed è stato felice del suo acquisto 3 anni fa. E' stato un grande giocatore, per me uno dei più belli da vedere in assoluto.
> Ma...
> Nel calcio, come nello sport e nella vita, le motivazioni sono l'essenza di ogni gesto che compiamo, senza motivazioni perdiamo lo spirito di emergere, la voglia di brillare. Robinho ha letteralmente smesso di allenarsi, giocare e fare il professionista per una stagione e mezza. E non è qualcosa per cui basta riattaccar la spina e tutto torna come prima, come per incanto. Se ciò che ami fare perde del significato che ha sempre avuto prima, non c'è nulla che possa fartelo riacquistare. Potremo rivedere qualche sprazzo, un colpo di talento, come chi sa andare in bici non disimpara più, ma credo che non ci si possa aspettare niente di diverso, e lo dico con rammarico.



secondo me dobbiamo solo aspettare un po di giornate e poi tireremo le somme, dipende da come si allenerà..


----------



## Serginho (20 Settembre 2013)

Se El Shaarawy deve prendere spunto da Robinho stiamo freschi, sopratutto per i problemi di testa Robinho è l'ultimo da prendere in considerazione, ormai un ex giocatore che non ha più alcuna motivazione


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se El Shaarawy deve prendere spunto da Robinho stiamo freschi, sopratutto per i problemi di testa Robinho è l'ultimo da prendere in considerazione, ormai un ex giocatore che non ha più alcuna motivazione



no no, non ci siamo capiti, i movimenti tra le linee che fa binho, imparare a giocare sullo stretto sono cose che elsha non sa fare, da chi deve imparare in rosa, l'unico con quelle caraterristiche è lui, se sbaglio dimmelo..


----------



## Serginho (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no no, non ci siamo capiti, i movimenti tra le linee che fa binho, imparare a giocare sullo stretto sono cose che elsha non sa fare, da chi deve imparare in rosa, l'unico con quelle caraterristiche è lui, se sbaglio dimmelo..



Sbagli perché non avendo alcuna motivazione va pascolando per il campo, il più delle volte in modo sbagliato. Quindi no, El non ha nulla da imparare da Robinho e lo dico da ex fan di Robinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no no, non ci siamo capiti, i movimenti tra le linee che fa binho, imparare a giocare sullo stretto sono cose che elsha non sa fare, da chi deve imparare in rosa, l'unico con quelle caraterristiche è lui, se sbaglio dimmelo..


Tutte cose che Robinho sa fare se al 100%, peccato che Robinho al 100% l'abbiamo visto soltanto in tre anni di carriera.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2013)

Ti prego el torna, non ne posso più vedere quel nullo di Matri


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutte cose che Robinho sa fare se al 100%, peccato che Robinho al 100% l'abbiamo visto soltanto in tre anni di carriera.



li sa fare anche al 30%, il problema è che se è al 30 per cento risulta poco efficace, se elsha sapesse muoversi come lui con la riapidità e con la freschezza atletica che ha per me non avrebbe problemi, sarebbe fortissimo


----------



## Graxx (20 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ti prego el torna, non ne posso più vedere quel nullo di Matri



mi sa che anche se torna giocherà sempre il mitra....a meno che magari gioca e fa benissimo...speriamo...


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Ormai torna dopo la sosta delle nazionali mi sa. Metà ottobre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> li sa fare anche al 30%, il problema è che se è al 30 per cento risulta poco efficace, se elsha sapesse muoversi come lui con la riapidità e con la freschezza atletica che ha per me non avrebbe problemi, sarebbe fortissimo


Robinho rende soltanto al 100% e al 100% lo è stato per tre stagioni soltanto in tutta la sua carriera, stop. El Sharaawy bisogna aspettarlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Ma non si sa niente dei tempi di recupero?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non si sa niente dei tempi di recupero?



In teoria per l'inizio di ottobre, ma mi sa che i tempi, stranamente, si sono allungati.
Ti manca?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In teoria per l'inizio di ottobre, ma mi sa che i tempi, stranamente, si sono allungati.
> Ti manca?



Vabbè è risaputo che a me non piace  Però lo reputo meglio di Matri.
Fatto sta che per me l'infortunio è solo una cosa di facciata, c'è altro sotto.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che per me l'infortunio è solo una cosa di facciata, c'è altro sotto.



Beh, mi pare che la società nei suoi confronti sia stata chiarissima, a torto o a ragione (per me, a torto), non credo ci sia bisogno di inventarsi gli infortuni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh, mi pare che la società nei suoi confronti sia stata chiarissima, a torto o a ragione (per me, a torto), non credo ci sia bisogno di inventarsi gli infortuni



Vabbè però quando fecero quell'incontro ridicolo a luglio misero quell'annuncio ancor pià ridicolo sul sito.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè è risaputo che a me non piace  Però lo reputo meglio di Matri.
> Fatto sta che per me l'infortunio è solo una cosa di facciata, c'è altro sotto.



Parli di infortunio inventato? Eddai, non esiste al mondo una cosa del genere. Non solo perchè un calciatore non accetterebbe mai un teatrino del genere che va solo a suo danno, ma anche perchè figurati se devono far giocare Birsa per un teatrino per chissà quale scopo. S'è fatto male, punto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parli di infortunio inventato? Eddai, non esiste al mondo una cosa del genere. Non solo perchè un calciatore non accetterebbe mai un teatrino del genere che va solo a suo danno, ma anche perchè figurati se devono far giocare Birsa per un teatrino per chissà quale scopo. S'è fatto male, punto.



Più che altro di infortunio che fa comodo ad Allegri e alla società.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Robinho rende soltanto al 100% e al 100% lo è stato per tre stagioni soltanto in tutta la sua carriera, stop. El Sharaawy bisogna aspettarlo.



anche el shaarawy se è per questo, non parliamo di gente come ronaldinho che può rendere anche da fermo, io parlavo di movimenti, robinho sempre fa quei movimenti che elsha non riesce ancora a fare spesso si mantiene troppo largo, gioca poco tra le linee, non si accentra diventa prevedibile, per questo dico che dovrebbe imparare a muoversi in questa maniera, poi il discorso della condizione è un altro discorso


----------



## 2515 (21 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro di infortunio che fa comodo ad Allegri e alla società.



molto comodo visto che svaluta il giocatore. Meno canne please.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche el shaarawy se è per questo, non parliamo di gente come ronaldinho che può rendere anche da fermo, io parlavo di movimenti, robinho sempre fa quei movimenti che elsha non riesce ancora a fare spesso si mantiene troppo largo, gioca poco tra le linee, non si accentra diventa prevedibile, per questo dico che dovrebbe imparare a muoversi in questa maniera, poi il discorso della condizione è un altro discorso


Me ne frego, onestamente, della teoria. Robinho ad oggi non serve a nulla, su El Sha bisogna puntarci perché è giovane e ha ampi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro di infortunio che fa comodo ad Allegri e alla società.



Ha giocato BIRSA mercoledi, eddai!!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro di infortunio che fa comodo ad Allegri e alla società.



Quindi alla società fa comodo perdere o rischiare di perdere .


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Me ne frego, onestamente, della teoria. Robinho ad oggi non serve a nulla, su El Sha bisogna puntarci perché è giovane e ha ampi margini di miglioramento.



e non trascuriamo il fatto che è più esplosivo e ha maggior talento


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma solo a me puzza la cosa?
Questo è andato in Nazionale e stava bene e tornato (senza neanche aver giocato) e si rompe, doveva tornare in una settimana poi boh è scomparso dai radar


----------



## 2515 (22 Settembre 2013)

Già con il rientro di NIANG adesso Matri è in dubbio per il posto da titolare. Non so come la pensate voi, ma questo per me significa soltanto che appena rientra torna al suo posto in campo affianco a balotelli.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me puzza la cosa?
> Questo è andato in Nazionale e stava bene e tornato (senza neanche aver giocato) e si rompe, doveva tornare in una settimana poi boh è scomparso dai radar



Non puzza solo a te, ma voi pochi che le pensate cosi fate dei viaggi mentali assurdi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Quindi alla società fa comodo perdere o rischiare di perdere .



Perchè El Shaarawy è uno che decide le partite?


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè El Shaarawy è uno che decide le partite?



Meglio far giocare Birsa. Niang. Elsha fuori per infortunio inventato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio far giocare Birsa. Niang. Elsha fuori per infortunio inventato.



Vabbè se me lo paragoni a Birsa e Niang, grazie che è meglio El Shaarawy.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè El Shaarawy è uno che decide le partite?



beh direi di si, l'anno scorso quante ne ha decise? 10 come minimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> beh direi di si, l'anno scorso quante ne ha decise? 10 come minimo



Anche Zarate ne ha decise tante oppure Pato se vogliamo guardare in casa nostra.
El Shaarawy è stato un grande fuoco di paglia secondo me. Questo è quanto.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se me lo paragoni a Birsa e Niang, grazie che è meglio El Shaarawy.



Beh scusa, quelli stanno giocando eh! Secondo la teoria di qualcuno Stephan è fuori per un infortunio inventato per lasciar spazio a quei due  Un pò folle come pensiero no!?


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anche Zarate ne ha decise tante oppure Pato se vogliamo guardare in casa nostra.
> El Shaarawy è stato un grande fuoco di paglia secondo me. Questo è quanto.



Carriera finita quindi.
Già tutto deciso.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Settembre 2013)

L'Alvarez sul quale adesso tutti si spippettano fino a un mese fa aveva mostrato un decimo di quanto mostrato da El Shaarawi, ed ha 3 anni di più. Anch'io nutro qualche dubbio sul Faraone, perchè è legitimo, ma è da pazzi metterlo in disparte e bollarlo come un signor nessuno in questo momento. Siamo in difficoltà economiche, abbiamo bisogno di giocatori di talento e giovani. Se ne abbiamo uno bisogna puntarci alla grande finchè non sarà sicuro al 100% che era effettivamente un fuoco di paglia.
Preferirgli gente come Matri o addirittura Robinho poi è da arresto e isolamento a vita...


----------



## peppe75 (22 Settembre 2013)

speriamo che brucia le tappe e si presenta pronto per le prossime partite soprattutto champions e juve....


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Raga quando rientra Stephan??? Qualcuno ha news fresche???


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anch'io nutro qualche dubbio sul Faraone, perchè è legitimo, ma è da pazzi metterlo in disparte e bollarlo come un signor nessuno in questo momento. Siamo in difficoltà economiche, abbiamo bisogno di giocatori di talento e giovani. Se ne abbiamo uno bisogna puntarci alla grande finchè non sarà sicuro al 100% che era effettivamente un fuoco di paglia.
> Preferirgli gente come Matri o addirittura Robinho poi è da arresto e isolamento a vita...



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga quando rientra Stephan??? Qualcuno ha news fresche???



Tra qualche giorno farà altri esami per capire a che punto è. Comunque sia ormai credo torni dopo la sosta.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra qualche giorno farà altri esami per capire a che punto è. Comunque sia ormai credo torni dopo la sosta.



Avevo letto che lo stop era di 2-3 settimane, quindi il suo rientro era previsto per l'Ajax, al massimo per la Juve.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè El Shaarawy è uno che decide le partite?



è più facile vincere con lui o con Birsa secondo te?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> è più facile vincere con lui o con Birsa secondo te?



Con Borsa, come direbbe qualcuno...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra qualche giorno farà altri esami per capire a che punto è. Comunque sia ormai credo torni dopo la sosta.



ma io sapevo che rientrava non questa settimana, ma la prossima. la settimana in cui abbiamo l'ajax, tanto per intenderci.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Si inizialmente avevano detto questo ma qualche giorno fa ho letto che quasi sicuro non torna per Amsterdam.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2013)

Mammamia, scappa da sto marciume finché sei in tempo


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Mandate una mail in via Turati che sospendano la storiella del finto infortunio dai.


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Settembre 2013)

Sembrava che lui fosse il vero problema del Milan. Cerchiamo di venderlo a tutti per far posto al grande martri.
Magari no ne' un campione, ma paragonato a matri robinho e birsa e' un fenomeno! Allegri riuscira' a distruggerlo e poi venderlo per completare il suo capolavoro


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

ti prego torna, tanto robinho è come non averlo in squadra, davvero spero che torni lui


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2013)

Solo lui può salvarci la stagione, altro che Giallotelli!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma quand'è che torna??? Dai Stephan, maledizione.


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Solo lui può salvarci la stagione, altro che Giallotelli!!



Senza Balotelli, niente Champions League quest'anno. E credere che El Shaarawy da solo ti salverà la stagione è da ridere.

Abbiamo bisogno di tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Senza Balotelli, niente Champions League quest'anno. E credere che El Shaarawy da solo ti salverà la stagione è da ridere.
> 
> Abbiamo bisogno di tutti.



Certo che abbiamo bisogno di tutti! Ma c'era chi diceva "Basta Balotelli". Basta Balotelli un corno! 
El Shaarawy è l'unico giocatore che può far esaltare Balotelli e che può far giocare meglio la squadra. E' l'unico giocatore che può davvero far cambiare il volto alla squadra in questo momento.


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Certo che abbiamo bisogno di tutti! Ma c'era chi diceva "Basta Balotelli". Basta Balotelli un corno!
> El Shaarawy è l'unico giocatore che può far esaltare Balotelli e che può far giocare meglio la squadra. E' l'unico giocatore che può davvero far cambiare il volto alla squadra in questo momento.



No, questo milan ha bisogno di tutti. El Shaarawy non sarà il salvatore della patria. A questo Milan manca tutti. Da Pazzini, a Montolivo, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio etc. Senza loro, il Milan non potrà fare nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

Già ma quando torna?? ne contro il Bologna ne contro la Samp ci sarà, mistero


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;291729 ha scritto:


> Già ma quando torna?? ne contro il Bologna ne contro la Samp ci sarà, mistero



si è infortunato la settimana scorsa e ce ne doveva avere per un mese, quindi ancora 3 settimane minimo

in ogni caso sono convinto che sia una messa in scena


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno parlava che sarebbe tornato per Amsterdam, ma le mie fonti mi dicono che torna dopo la sosta cioè metà ottobre!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2013)

Meno male che qualcuno sperava nella sua cessione in estate...
Non vedo l'ora che torni, non ne posso più di Mitra


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Meno male che qualcuno sperava nella sua cessione in estate...
> Non vedo l'ora che torni, non ne posso più di Mitra



.

Può seriamente cambiare la nostra stagione il Faraone.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Sto qui già è limitato di suo, ora che tutti lo etichettano come il Messia, colui che ci farà vincere la Champions si sentirà ancor più carico di responsabilità e farà male.


----------



## 2515 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sto qui già è limitato di suo, ora che tutti lo etichettano come il Messia, colui che ci farà vincere la Champions si sentirà ancor più carico di responsabilità e farà male.



Senti persino Gilardino sembrerebbe il messia in confronto a Matri. Non è che deve rimpiazzare un boss, deve rimpiazzare un incapace totale che ha avuto 20 palle gol tutti i compagni di reparto infortunati e non è stato capace di fare bella figura comunque!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Senti persino Gilardino sembrerebbe il messia in confronto a Matri. Non è che deve rimpiazzare un boss, deve rimpiazzare un incapace totale che ha avuto 20 palle gol tutti i compagni di reparto infortunati e non è stato capace di fare bella figura comunque!



Ma non è seconda punta El Shaarawy.


----------



## Dexter (29 Settembre 2013)

tanto farà panchina a Robinho,al 100%


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me può fare bene,ha avuto quasi un mese di tempo per studiare i movimenti di Matri.

In particolare,spero che abbia capito che anziché partire dalla sinistra,deve giocare stando due metri in fuorigioco,e che non può fare sempre tiri a giro sul secondo palo,ma deve tirare addosso al portiere.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2013)

Ci facciamo troppi viaggi mentali sulla posizione di Elsha, lui davanti può giocare ovunque ragazzi dai, l'importante è che fisicamente stia bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> ha avuto quasi un mese di tempo per studiare i movimenti di Matri.



Spero sia un pessimo studente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Spero sia un pessimo studente



Anch'io,così possiamo rispedire il pacco al Genoa,e usare i soldi derivanti dalla cessione per sistemare centrocampo e difesa con Avèlar e Biondini.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2013)

ora che rientra, magari non contro l'ajax ma contro la juve (e in ogni caso dopo la sosta, e NON deve andare in nazionale) deve spaccare il mondo, sperando che allegri glielo consenta, sapete com'è... robinho...


----------



## Mithos (30 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è seconda punta El Shaarawy.



Perchè Matri è un giocatore di calcio?ahahahahahaha


----------



## Graxx (30 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Perchè Matri è un giocatore di calcio?ahahahahahaha




ahuahauah....


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (30 Settembre 2013)

Da tifoso esterno credo che Elsha non sia un giocatore forte. E' come per noi giovinco, solo che essendo più giovane non può essere etichettato come il nano ovvero uno da piccola squadra. Per intenderci se ci proponessero lo scambio ElSh-Giovinco non lo accetterei mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2013)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Da tifoso esterno credo che Elsha non sia un giocatore forte. E' come per noi giovinco, solo che essendo più giovane non può essere etichettato come il nano ovvero uno da piccola squadra. Per intenderci se ci proponessero lo scambio ElSh-Giovinco non lo accetterei mai.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (30 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>


Per intenderci la sua assenza domenica non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo. Quella di Balo mi rende felice. Per quanto possa essere testa di ciuccio è cmq un attaccante fenomenale


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2013)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Per intenderci la sua assenza domenica non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo. Quella di Balo mi rende felice. Per quanto possa essere testa di ciuccio è cmq un attaccante fenomenale



Vabbè, lasciamo perdere....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Settembre 2013)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Per intenderci la sua assenza domenica non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo. Quella di Balo mi rende felice. Per quanto possa essere testa di ciuccio è cmq un attaccante fenomenale



Beh, anche per me è più grave l'assenza di Balotelli che ti cambia gli equilibri e nonostante i suoi limiti ti fa fare il salto di qualità. Cosa che non fa El92.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (30 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Beh, anche per me è più grave l'assenza di Balotelli che ti cambia gli equilibri e nonostante i suoi limiti ti fa fare il salto di qualità. Cosa che non fa El92.



Esatto


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Settembre 2013)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Da tifoso esterno credo che Elsha non sia un giocatore forte. E' come per noi giovinco, solo che essendo più giovane non può essere etichettato come il nano ovvero uno da piccola squadra. Per intenderci *se ci proponessero lo scambio ElSh-Giovinco non lo accetterei mai*.



problemi tuoi


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2013)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Da tifoso esterno credo che Elsha non sia un giocatore forte. E' come per noi giovinco, solo che essendo più giovane non può essere etichettato come il nano ovvero uno da piccola squadra. *Per intenderci se ci proponessero lo scambio ElSh-Giovinco non lo accetterei mai*.



Sisi beh, a me proponessero lo scambio Nocerino-Marchisio non lo accetterei mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Beh, anche per me è più grave l'assenza di Balotelli che ti cambia gli equilibri e nonostante i suoi limiti ti fa fare il salto di qualità. Cosa che non fa El92.



L'anno scorso tifavi per il Sassuolo? 
Non capisco davvero questa battaglia personale contro Elsha. Faresti prima a dire che ti sta sulle balls e basta.
Magari sarà un fuoco di paglia, magari sarà sempre rotto, chi lo sa, ma per quello che ha fatto vedere l'anno scorso dà l'idea di essere tutto tranne che un giocatore mediocre. In questa nuova annata ha giocato 3 partite: lasciando perdere Verona dove tutti hanno giocato male (lui è stato uno dei peggiori in campo), nella doppia sfida col PSV è stato più importante lui di Balotelli.
Contro la Juve l'anno scorso El Shaarawy è stato uno dei migliori in campo in campionato all'andata e in Coppa Italia ha anche segnato. Non è un campione (magari lo diventerà, magari no, così come Balotelli), ma non è una pippa, un giocatore mediocre oppure uno che quando sta bene ed è in forma non si nota in campo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Da tifoso esterno credo che Elsha non sia un giocatore forte. E' come per noi giovinco, solo che essendo più giovane non può essere etichettato come il nano ovvero uno da piccola squadra. Per intenderci se ci proponessero lo scambio ElSh-Giovinco non lo accetterei mai.



Lo stesso vale per me per altri 2 giocatori. Se la Juve proponesse uno scambio Nocerino-Pogba (alla pari ovviamente) e il Milan accettasse, smetterei di tifare Milan all'istante.


----------



## Dexter (30 Settembre 2013)

Concordo con entrambi gli utenti milanisti,e aggiungo che neanche se mi proponessero uno scambio Muntari-Pogba accetterei. Nonostante il ghanese non mi piaccia,lo ritengo superiore a Paul. Pogba è proprio sopravvalutato,un giocatore da piccola.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2013)

Scusate eh, ma come mai sta da tanto fuori? Che problemi ha?


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma come mai sta da tanto fuori? Che problemi ha?



Stanno ponderando la cessione "cit


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Concordo con entrambi gli utenti milanisti,e aggiungo che neanche se mi proponessero uno scambio Muntari-Pogba accetterei. Nonostante il ghanese non mi piaccia,lo ritengo superiore a Paul. Pogba è proprio sopravvalutato,un giocatore da piccola.



Trollata?


----------



## 2515 (30 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stanno ponderando la cessione "cit



certo, quindi siccome ponderano la cessione fanno tutto il possibile e immaginabile per abbassare il prezzo e ricavarci meno possibile, tutto il peggio si può dire di galliani tranne che non sappia vendere un giocatore di talento o al meglio della condizione carrieristica.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (1 Ottobre 2013)

non si tocca raga, suvvia...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Quando torna deve subito mettersi bene, altrimenti rischia il mondiale questo ragazzo, e mi dispiacerebbe tanto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando torna deve subito mettersi bene, altrimenti rischia il mondiale questo ragazzo, e mi dispiacerebbe tanto



quoto...forza Elsha!


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando torna deve subito mettersi bene, altrimenti rischia il mondiale questo ragazzo, e mi dispiacerebbe tanto



Ha tempo per il mondiale. Ciò che conta per andarci saranno ovviamente gli ultimi mesi di campionato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo tutte le frignate per il 4312 adesso che torniamo al 433 non lo tira più in ballo nessuno ?


----------



## 2515 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dopo tutte le frignate per il 4312 adesso che torniamo al 433 non lo tira più in ballo nessuno ?



Meglio così. Quando torna e zittisce tutti sul campo sarà ancora più divertente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Meglio così. Quando torna e zittisce tutti sul campo sarà ancora più divertente.



Ma penso proprio non abbia nessuno da zittire guarda, nell'ambiente Milan la fiducia è e sarà sempre alta


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che torni, vedrete che con lui la nostra fase difensiva subirà molto ma molto meno. Subiremo meno gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2013)

Speriamo che torni presto e che la sfiga se ne vada


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che torni, vedrete che con lui la nostra fase difensiva subirà molto ma molto meno. Subiremo meno gol



lol tifo'o lo vuoi per la fase difensiva io non vedo l'ora che torni a fare gol


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2013)

indispensabile come pochi in questo milan.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che torni, vedrete che con lui la nostra fase difensiva subirà molto ma molto meno. Subiremo meno gol



Sicuramente, aiuta come pochi nella copertura della fascia.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

Auguri Stephan e torna al più presto.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

quanto ci manca.....


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Ottobre 2013)

Rientra dopo Barcelona?


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Rientra dopo Barcelona?



Torna per la prossima sosta delle nazionali, dicono... cos'è a metà novembre?


----------



## runner (27 Ottobre 2013)

allora l' ano scorso c' era lui e galleggiavamo....

adesso senza siamo messi male


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ma gioca ancora per noi?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Rientra dopo Barcelona?



Si parla del Chievo. Conoscendo i miei polli torna dopo la sosta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

Auguri Stephan!


----------



## BB7 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Mi sembra di rivivere la situazione di Pato


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2013)

chissà che forse la buona stagione passata di costant non fosse dovuta anche a lui


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> chissà che forse la buona stagione passata di costant non fosse dovuta anche a lui



Eggià! Ricordi che stagione pazzesca fece Antonini raggiungendo la nazionale con Dinho davanti? Elsha è straordinario nel complesso, ed è colui che ci farà monetizzare per stare a galla.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Ottobre 2013)

Deve andarsene al più presto. Qui per lui ci sono solo 5 mesi di infortuni l'anno,un AD che cerca di venderti all'Al Jhazira per prendere con il ricavato della cessione Astori e un allenatore che ti rimprovera perché hai fatto solo 19 gol,però tutti rientrando col destro e quindi sei scarso e devi imparare i movimenti da MatriMitra.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2013)

tra el shaarawy(se sta bene)e balotelli scelgo assolutamente il primo..più serio,giovane e professionista...quindi se si deve sacrificare qualcuno che si sacrifichi balotelli..molto ovviamente dipenderà dall'offerta..
purtroppo penso che se si dovrà scegliere uno dei 2 sceglieranno il faraone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Tutta la vita vendo Balotelli, El Shaarawy almeno è una persona seria.


----------



## 2515 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Elsha io non lo cederei mai e poi mai, tornerà e farà meglio di prima, non ne dubito minimamente. L'unico giocatore della squadra che, se dovessi scegliere per forza di cederne uno, preferirei tenere rispetto a lui è De Sciglio, uno che oltre ad avere un talento mostruoso per me può diventare un grandissimo capitano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Elsha io non lo cederei mai e poi mai, tornerà e farà meglio di prima, non ne dubito minimamente. L'unico giocatore della squadra che, se dovessi scegliere per forza di cederne uno, preferirei tenere rispetto a lui è De Sciglio, uno che oltre ad avere un talento mostruoso per me può diventare un grandissimo capitano.



anche perchè de sciglio dei tre è quello con cui ricaveremmo meno soldi da un ipotetica cessione..per questo credo che se ci sarà esigenza di cedere qualcuno,la scelta ricaderà tra el shaarawy e balotelli


----------



## Hammer (28 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Deve andarsene al più presto. Qui per lui ci sono solo 5 mesi di infortuni l'anno,un AD che cerca di venderti all'Al Jhazira per prendere con il ricavato della cessione Astori e un allenatore che ti rimprovera perché hai fatto solo 19 gol,però tutti rientrando col destro e quindi sei scarso e devi imparare i movimenti da MatriMitra.



.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tra el shaarawy(se sta bene)e balotelli scelgo assolutamente il primo..più serio,giovane e professionista...quindi se si deve sacrificare qualcuno che si sacrifichi balotelli..molto ovviamente dipenderà dall'offerta..
> purtroppo penso che se si dovrà scegliere uno dei 2 sceglieranno il faraone



Il faraone ha mercato, Balotelli no. Qui vi fermo e vi faccio già intuire lo scenario.


----------



## runner (2 Novembre 2013)

El Shaa adesso è invendibile per i problemi fisici quindi dovrebbe fare una stagione pazzesca da qui alla fine e poi fare pure il Mondiale per prendere anche solo la metà di quello che si legge sui giornali


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> El Shaa adesso è invendibile per i problemi fisici quindi dovrebbe fare una stagione pazzesca da qui alla fine e poi fare pure il Mondiale per prendere anche solo la metà di quello che si legge sui giornali



A maggior ragione, viste le qualità del ragazzo, ci possono essere tante squadre interessate proprio ora che vale meno di quanto potrebbe potenzialmente valere. Ma non credo la società lo voglia vendere perché attualmente non ci ricaverebbe più di tanto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2013)

Ma quando torna ??????


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

Non prima della sosta, quindi metà novembre. E non è nemmeno detto che ci torni subito dopo, si faranno a breve gli esami per stabilirlo. Quanto ci manca.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Un infortunio, i cui tempi di recupero, sono stimati in 30 giorni, non da la certezze che il ragazzo torni il 24, dopo la sosta. Una situazione patetica!!!


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

non era un pestone allora. c'è qualcosa sotto che non vogliono dire.


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Novembre 2013)

Come sempre, nelle situazioni poco chiare, corrono le male lingue. Dalle mie parti c'è chi giura di averlo visto dalla comunità Cenacolo di Saluzzo, la stessa comunità dove è stato per mesi Iaquinta. 
Non è una trollata. Riporto solo delle voci.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Ma dobbiamo chiamare Chi l'ha visto? Che fine ha fatto? :S


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

Stiamo rovinando 2 giovani che tutte le squadre ci invidiano, molto più di Balotelli.
Non posso credere che siano bolliti entrambi, c'è da cacciare in toto lo staff medico prima che faccia altri danni irreparabili.


----------



## Brontolo (4 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Come sempre, nelle situazioni poco chiare, corrono le male lingue. Dalle mie parti c'è chi giura di averlo visto dalla comunità Cenacolo di Saluzzo, la stessa comunità dove è stato per mesi Iaquinta.
> Non è una trollata. Riporto solo delle voci.



e cosa ci fa là (o cosa ci faceva iaquinta)?


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Novembre 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> e cosa ci fa là (o cosa ci faceva iaquinta)?



E' un centro di recupero per giovani. Conosciutissimo in zona.
Iaquinta (ma non fu mai data una conferma ufficiale) venne per disintossicarsi dalla droga se non sbaglio. Ma non vanno tutti li per quello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

se devono rovinarlo meglio che lo vendono a quel Top Club europeo...non voglio un Pato 2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se devono rovinarlo meglio che lo vendono a quel Top Club europeo...non voglio un Pato 2



Il Borussia è la squadra perfetta per lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Borussia è la squadra perfetta per lui.



già, però a me piacerebbe di più all'Arsenal se proprio lo devono vendere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> E' un centro di recupero per giovani. Conosciutissimo in zona.
> Iaquinta (ma non fu mai data una conferma ufficiale) venne per disintossicarsi dalla droga se non sbaglio. Ma non vanno tutti li per quello.



Quindi sarebbe fuori per non incappare nell' antidoping? Ma il piede era stato immobilizzato o no?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> E' un centro di recupero per giovani. Conosciutissimo in zona.
> Iaquinta (ma non fu mai data una conferma ufficiale) venne per disintossicarsi dalla droga se non sbaglio. Ma non vanno tutti li per quello.



Ragà, piano con sta roba. Sto forum è molto seguito, qui si incappa in denunce per diffamazione.


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ragà, piano con sta roba. Sto forum è molto seguito, qui si incappa in denunce per diffamazione.



Diffamazione? E per cosa? Ho solo riportato delle voci. Mica sto dicendo che è un drogato. E' un pourparler!
Su Balotelli se ne dicono ogni giorno di peggio.


----------



## runner (4 Novembre 2013)

l' anno scorso fino a natale ha fatto tutto lui

quest' anno non gioca perchè infortunato e noi non combiniamo niente


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Come sempre, nelle situazioni poco chiare, corrono le male lingue. Dalle mie parti c'è chi giura di averlo visto dalla comunità Cenacolo di Saluzzo, la stessa comunità dove è stato per mesi Iaquinta.
> Non è una trollata. Riporto solo delle voci.



Può anche esser vero, ma si sa che molti personaggi famosi vanno in posti cosi per aiutare la gente all'interno, non sarebbe una novità.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2013)

molti si chiedono come faccia a rimanere fuori 1 mese e passa per un pestone...non capisco perchè ogni cosa che succede ci debba essere sotto qualcosa secondo molti tifosi!si è rotto il metatarso,non ha preso una botta


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> molti si chiedono come faccia a rimanere fuori 1 mese e passa per un pestone...non capisco perchè ogni cosa che succede ci debba essere sotto qualcosa secondo molti tifosi!si è rotto il metatarso,non ha preso una botta



Perché va tutto male e allora bisogna vedere ogni cosa in ottica negativa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Ma quando torna  EL-Balo-Kakà


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> molti si chiedono come faccia a rimanere fuori 1 mese e passa per un pestone...non capisco perchè ogni cosa che succede ci debba essere sotto qualcosa secondo molti tifosi!si è rotto il metatarso,non ha preso una botta



Comunque quando mi sono rotto il metatarso sono stato fuori per un tempo minore.


----------



## Morghot (5 Novembre 2013)

Per me è morto


----------



## Stex (5 Novembre 2013)

il mio amico se le rotto un mese fa e ha tenuto il gesso un mese. ora non lo ha ma ha ancora la frattura...
el lo ha tenuto 15 gg, ovvio che non può andare a correre subito ci vuole il suo tempo...
tornera.


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi davvero non vi ricorda nulla? a me l'infortunio (finto ) di el 92 ricorda molto le cessioni di pirlo ,sheva,e ibra che sono sempre stati bene e l'anno in cui sono stati ceduti erano diventati infortunati cronici... la triste realtà è che la società cosi si para il **** dai tifosi dicendo: si è un grande campione però non ci da sicurezze. secondo me el92 è gia stato ceduto senza dire niente a nessuno


----------



## Serginho (5 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> ragazzi davvero non vi ricorda nulla? a me l'infortunio (finto ) di el 92 ricorda molto le cessioni di pirlo ,sheva,e ibra che sono sempre stati bene e l'anno in cui sono stati ceduti erano diventati infortunati cronici... la triste realtà è che la società cosi si para il **** dai tifosi dicendo: si è un grande campione però non ci da sicurezze. secondo me el92 è gia stato ceduto senza dire niente a nessuno



Tu secondo me guardi troppa televisione


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tu secondo me guardi troppa televisione



tu secondo me non ti ricordi quante volte la società ha raccontato balle ai tifosi....segnati sto post che ne riparliamo a gennaio o al max a giugno


----------



## Serginho (5 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> tu secondo me non ti ricordi quante volte la società ha raccontato balle ai tifosi....segnati sto post che ne riparliamo a gennaio o al max a giugno



E' proprio vero che la propaganda e i giornali riescono a condizionare le menti


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> tu secondo me non ti ricordi quante volte la società ha raccontato balle ai tifosi....segnati sto post che ne riparliamo a gennaio o al max a giugno



può essere che a giugno venga venduto ma l'infortunio sono sicuro al 200% che è verissimo..e smettiamola con questi ragionamenti che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2013)

Si, questi complotti senza senso davvero non li comprendo, è rotto, punto. Figuriamoci se la società di proposito lascia fuori uno dei più forti della rosa, per far giocare gente scarsa, in un momento di crisi totale. Oltretutto lasciare fuori uno è solo motivo per far abbassare il prezzo di un cartellino, non certo di alzarlo.


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tu secondo me guardi troppa televisione





Serginho ha scritto:


> E' proprio vero che la propaganda e i giornali riescono a condizionare le menti



propaganda?ma te sei fuori apparte che il 99% dei giornalisti che si occupano di milan sono pagati da berlusconi e compagnia,chi farebbe propaganda? pellegatti?suma? i giornalisti mediaset? hahahahahah cmq basta guardare la storia recente....vuoi degli esempi? thiago silva e ibra sono incedibili(5 giorni dopo erano a parigi), kaka non si vende(compra il libro di berlusconi dove afferma che lui lo avrebbe venduto subito al city ma c'erano le elezioni di mezzo e vendendo il nostro pallone d'oro avrebbe perso voti),ecc ecc. se vuoi difendere sta società di bugiardi fallo pure ma non offendere gli altri e la loro intelligenza visto che le figuracce da elencare nei confronti dei tifosi oramai sono innumerevoli.


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, questi complotti senza senso davvero non li comprendo, è rotto, punto. Figuriamoci se la società di proposito lascia fuori uno dei più forti della rosa, per far giocare gente scarsa, in un momento di crisi totale. Oltretutto lasciare fuori uno è solo motivo per far abbassare il prezzo di un cartellino, non certo di alzarlo.



ragazzi ma vi manca la memoria allora? vi ricordo che col modulo che voleva usare allegri (il 4.3.1.2) il faraone avrebbe fatto panchina per lasciare spazio a matri...me lo sono sognato io oppure da quando è arrivato matri un giocatore che non ha mai avuto manco i crapi è diventato ospite fisso dell'infermeria...io non mi invento complotti,guardo la storia recente e do le mie conclusioni....per gli altri è andata cosi e cosi sarà anche adesso


----------



## Serginho (5 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> propaganda?ma te sei fuori apparte che il 99% dei giornalisti che si occupano di milan sono pagati da berlusconi e compagnia,chi farebbe propaganda? pellegatti?suma? i giornalisti mediaset? hahahahahah cmq basta guardare la storia recente....vuoi degli esempi? thiago silva e ibra sono incedibili(5 giorni dopo erano a parigi), kaka non si vende(compra il libro di berlusconi dove afferma che lui lo avrebbe venduto subito al city ma c'erano le elezioni di mezzo e vendendo il nostro pallone d'oro avrebbe perso voti),ecc ecc. se vuoi difendere sta società di bugiardi fallo pure ma non offendere gli altri e la loro intelligenza visto che le figuracce da elencare nei confronti dei tifosi oramai sono innumerevoli.



Fanno propaganda tutti quelli che per vendere copie scrivono boiate incredibili, come ad esempio le teorie complottistiche sull'infortunio di El Shaarawy e purtroppo (come nel tuo caso) ci sono fessi che ci cascano e si bevono queste boiate. Le teorie poi che vengono costruite dietro queste tesi ridicole fanno ancora più ridere delle tesi stesse


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Fanno propaganda tutti quelli che per vendere copie scrivono boiate incredibili, come ad esempio le teorie complottistiche sull'infortunio di El Shaarawy e purtroppo (come nel tuo caso) ci sono fessi che ci cascano e si bevono queste boiate. Le teorie poi che vengono costruite dietro queste tesi ridicole fanno ancora più ridere delle tesi stesse



a me ste cose non fanno ridere per niente sopratutto quando i veri fessi,quelli che difendono una società indifendibile (quelli come te) continuano a pensare che il milan sia quello che viene raccontato,e non capiscono che sotto ci sono interessi economici e che chi li gestisce non ha problemi a prendere per i fondelli i tifosi....
p.s. non offendere la gente che non conosci so che dietro la tastiera ti senti un leone ma sii educato con chi non ti ha offeso e cerca solo una discussione


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

e cmq non l'ho letto da nessuna parte che.....è solo una mia idea basata su fatti gia accaduti


----------



## Serginho (5 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> a me ste cose non fanno ridere per niente sopratutto quando i veri fessi,quelli che difendono una società indifendibile (quelli come te) continuano a pensare che il milan sia quello che viene raccontato,e non capiscono che sotto ci sono interessi economici e che chi li gestisce non ha problemi a prendere per i fondelli i tifosi....
> p.s. non offendere la gente che non conosci so che dietro la tastiera ti senti un leone ma sii educato con chi non ti ha offeso e cerca solo una discussione



Il bello è che sei convinto che io voglia difendere la società. Non la difendo, ma se si deve fare una critica, bisogna farla seriamente


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il bello è che sei convinto che io voglia difendere la società. Non la difendo, ma se si deve fare una critica, bisogna farla seriamente



su questo siamo d'accordo ma in passato ho visto che la società ha mentito spudoratamente ai tifosi riguardo alle cessioni importanti e secondo me è la stessa identica cosa che sta succedendo oggi...è una mia opinione sono libero di averla oppure se mi esprimo è perchè mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello,sono un fesso, e guardo troppa tv? tu pensala come vuoi .ma io mi aspetto di tutto dai pregiudicati che guidano il milan mi dispiace ma non mi fido di chi ha mentito per tutta la vita


----------



## Serginho (5 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> su questo siamo d'accordo ma in passato ho visto che la società ha mentito spudoratamente ai tifosi riguardo alle cessioni importanti e secondo me è la stessa identica cosa che sta succedendo oggi...è una mia opinione sono libero di averla oppure se mi esprimo è perchè mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello,sono un fesso, e guardo troppa tv? tu pensala come vuoi .ma io mi aspetto di tutto dai pregiudicati che guidano il milan mi dispiace ma non mi fido di chi ha mentito per tutta la vita



Va bene pensala come vuoi, ma per me sei parecchio fuori strada


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

solo il tempo ci dirà chi ha ragione,ma sono certo che ne riparleremo


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> solo il tempo ci dirà chi ha ragione,ma sono certo che ne riparleremo



Si ma fai un ragionamento da capitan ovvio scusami eh  

Cioè, si sa che se arrivano offerte buone per Elsha si accettano, come lo è stato in estate. Stephan non viene ritenuto fondamentale e lo sappiamo. E' ovvio che può partire da una sessione all'altra di mercato. Ma questo non c'entra con il discorso dell'esser fuori per un complotto.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma fai un ragionamento da capitan ovvio scusami eh
> 
> Cioè, si sa che se arrivano offerte buone per Elsha si accettano, come lo è stato in estate. Stephan non viene ritenuto fondamentale e lo sappiamo. E' ovvio che può partire da una sessione all'altra di mercato. Ma questo non c'entra con il discorso dell'esser fuori per un complotto.


Si può ampiamente discutere sul fatto che sia un errore l'accantonamento di El Shaarawy (per me è un errore madornale), ma gli infortuni non sono inventati. Sarebbero dei pazzi scriteriati.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Dai ragazzo, riprenditi!


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi pensate quello che volete.....quello che si sbaglia sono io.... ma sono troppe le volte che la dirigenza ha mentito in ogni circostanza o volete negarlo? ripeto per l'ennesima volta io mi attengo ai fatti voi pensatela come volete siamo nelle mani degli stessi bugiardi che il giorno in cui è stato ceduto boateng affermavano che il ghanese era a milanello infortunato mentre in realtà si trovava in germania a firmare il trasferimento. gli stessi che dopo aver giurato e spergiurato che ibra e thiago sarebbero rimasti,li hanno venduti come se si trattasse di binho e zaccardo.gli stessi che pochi mesi fa giuravano che superati i preliminari di champion avremmo usato i famosi 30 milioni per rinforzare la squadra salvo poi dimenticarsene e non spendere un'euro.o ancora la vicenda kaka RIPETO berlusconi ha detto chiaro e tondo che voleva vendere kaka ma non lo ha fatto per non perdere voti e tutto questo mentre faceva la pantomima in diretta da biscardi. ora forse io viaggio un pò troppo con la fantasia ma mi baso sulla realtà siamo in mano a dei bugiardi che in questi anni hanno raccontato ogni sorta fregnaccia per metterla in quel posto ai tifosi,e da sta gente mi aspetto ogni genere di bassezza anche fingere gli infortunii per preservare un'affare economico...voi pensatela come volete ma la storia recente del milan ci insegna che ogni 4 dichiarazioni del milan ci sono almeno 3 bugie...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> ragazzi pensate quello che volete.....quello che si sbaglia sono io.... ma sono troppe le volte che la dirigenza ha mentito in ogni circostanza o volete negarlo? ripeto per l'ennesima volta io mi attengo ai fatti voi pensatela come volete siamo nelle mani degli stessi bugiardi che il giorno in cui è stato ceduto boateng affermavano che il ghanese era a milanello infortunato mentre in realtà si trovava in germania a firmare il trasferimento. gli stessi che dopo aver giurato e spergiurato che ibra e thiago sarebbero rimasti,li hanno venduti come se si trattasse di binho e zaccardo.gli stessi che pochi mesi fa giuravano che superati i preliminari di champion avremmo usato i famosi 30 milioni per rinforzare la squadra salvo poi dimenticarsene e non spendere un'euro.o ancora la vicenda kaka RIPETO berlusconi ha detto chiaro e tondo che voleva vendere kaka ma non lo ha fatto per non perdere voti e tutto questo mentre faceva la pantomima in diretta da biscardi. ora forse io viaggio un pò troppo con la fantasia ma mi baso sulla realtà siamo in mano a dei bugiardi che in questi anni hanno raccontato ogni sorta fregnaccia per metterla in quel posto ai tifosi,e da sta gente mi aspetto ogni genere di bassezza anche fingere gli infortunii per preservare un'affare economico...voi pensatela come volete ma la storia recente del milan ci insegna che ogni 4 dichiarazioni del milan ci sono almeno 3 bugie...



Si, ma io ti chiedo: perchè spacciarlo per infortunato facendo abbassare il suo valore?


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si, ma io ti chiedo: perchè spacciarlo per infortunato facendo abbassare il suo valore?



se lo hai gia venduto o almeno opzionato non ne abbassi il valore anzi lo preservi per la sua futura squadra.non dico che el 92 deve essere venduto e quindi non gioca. dico che non gioca cosi non rischia di farsi male essendo gia stato ceduto


----------



## Gas (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> se lo hai gia venduto o almeno opzionato non ne abbassi il valore anzi lo preservi per la sua futura squadra.non dico che el 92 deve essere venduto e quindi non gioca. dico che non gioca cosi non rischia di farsi male essendo gia stato ceduto



Spero che ti sbagli ma non è impossibile che sia come dici tu


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Novembre 2013)

Capisco quello che intendi [MENTION=1193]mankikani[/MENTION]. Tutto è possibile eh (con la società che abbiamo magari davvero il Borussia o l'Arsenal lo hanno opzionato), ci credo poco, ma magari hai ragione te. Speriamo di no


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

sono il primo a sperare di sbagliarmi ma devi sempre pensare al peggio con sti delinquenti


----------



## Serginho (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> se lo hai gia venduto o almeno opzionato non ne abbassi il valore anzi lo preservi per la sua futura squadra.non dico che el 92 deve essere venduto e quindi non gioca. dico che non gioca cosi non rischia di farsi male essendo gia stato ceduto



Eh infatti gli ultimi due infortuni se li è fatti in allenamento  , tesi che non regge


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

gia....un ragazzo che non ha mai avuto un raffreddore si è infortunato correndo o giocando a torello ed è fuori da 3 mesi.....hai ragione sbaglio io


----------



## Serginho (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> gia....un ragazzo che non ha mai avuto un raffreddore si è infortunato correndo o giocando a torello ed è fuori da 3 mesi.....hai ragione sbaglio io



Purtroppo non sai le cose e vuoi per forza avere ragione. Quale torello? le notizie le leggi? prima di scrivere bisogna pensare bene a ciò che si scrive, altrimenti le tesi vengono prontamente sbugiardate


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

non sono un giornalista ne ho mai detto di sapere le cose per certo ho sempre affermato che è una mia idea...è difficile da capire?


----------



## Serginho (6 Novembre 2013)

Scrivi grossolane inesattezze, è per questo che vieni prontamente sbugiardato. E' una tua idea ma se scrivi falsità è ovvio che la gente viene a contraddirti


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

ancora.....falsità non ne ho scritte...ho solo esposto una mia opinione supportata dalla storia recente del milan..non ho detto ho parlato con el92 e lui mi ha detto questo....ho solo fatto 1+1 dirigenza bugiarda+infortunio strano+soldi=presa per il ****...non credi sia cosi? sono felice per te che evidentemente hai più fiducia di me in dei preiudicati


----------



## Serginho (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> ancora.....falsità non ne ho scritte...



"un ragazzo che non ha mai avuto un raffreddore si è infortunato correndo o giocando a torello ed è fuori da 3 mesi"

1) In realtà già al Padova aveva avuto dei problemi e l'anno scorso qualcosa al ginocchio
2) Ci sono le diagnosi degli infortuni, lesione muscolare e frattura del metatarso

Queste sono inesattezze


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

è chiaro che parlavo di infortunii gravi.....anche io mi sono fatto male al ginocchio e non gioco manco a calcio....vuoi per forza spaccare il capello in 4 per dimostrare non so cosa? fai pure ma ti ripeto per la miliardesima volta questa è solo una mia opinione non mi sobbarco l'onere di essere il custode della verità assoluta...per quello ci sei tu


----------



## Serginho (6 Novembre 2013)

No ma io faccio così perché vorrei capire da dove saltano fuori queste teorie strampalate. Ancora non ho capito perché non dovrebbero non farlo giocare, me lo spieghi? La prima tesi sul fatto di preservarlo dagli infortuni è già stata sbugiardata, ne hai altre?


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

non ho altre tesi va tranquillo ho gia spiegato tutto quello che penso e per me è cosi...poi tu vivi delle tue certezze assolute,il milan è una società onesta,bugie non ne raccontano,e se vendono i giocatori pellegatti e suma lo direbbero subito....vai tranquillo che ste certezze non te le porta via nessuno


----------



## Serginho (6 Novembre 2013)

Ho mai detto questo? altre inesattezze...bisognerebbe organizzare i pensieri prima di scrivere


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

vabbe mentre mi organizzo i pensieri te fai pace col cervello...ciao


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Contro il Chievo titolare, dobbiamo recuperare punti...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Contro il Chievo titolare, dobbiamo recuperare punti...



E' indisponibile.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Ma non tornava proprio contro il Chievo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non tornava proprio contro il Chievo?



In principio si ma sai come funziona da noi, ci son sempre complicazioni.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Raga, torna *dopo la sosta* e lo si dice da settimane!


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2013)

A quanto pare non è sicuro che torni dopo la sosta. Secondo me è morto e non ce lo vogliono dire,hanno trovato un sosia e serve tempo per imparargli a giocare a pallone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Come sempre, nelle situazioni poco chiare, corrono le male lingue. Dalle mie parti c'è chi giura di averlo visto dalla comunità Cenacolo di Saluzzo, la stessa comunità dove è stato per mesi Iaquinta.
> Non è una trollata. Riporto solo delle voci.



Altre persone lo hanno visto, e hanno chiesto rassicurazioni a Gandini su Twitter.

Ovviamente non bisogna giungere a nessuna conclusione affrettata, riporto solo per cronaca.


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altre persone lo hanno visto, e hanno chiesto rassicurazioni a Gandini su Twitter.
> 
> Ovviamente non bisogna giungere a nessuna conclusione affrettata, riporto solo per cronaca.



E Gandini che ha detto? Andiamo bene...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E Gandini che ha detto? Andiamo bene...



Non ha risposto per ora, ma credo che non risponderà.

Può comunque andare nella comunità per trovare un amico o un parente... bisogna andarci molto cauti con queste cose.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2013)

Bah, sto ragazzo è un mistero continuo. Chiamate Adam Kadmon e vedete che dice....


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ha risposto per ora, ma credo che non risponderà.
> 
> Può comunque andare nella comunità per trovare un amico o un parente... bisogna andarci molto cauti con queste cose.



Quoto,davano del cocainomane anche a Pato,figuriamoci...


----------



## runner (12 Novembre 2013)

io mi auguro che torni e sia già bello pronto perchè è l' unico che ci può far vincere qualche partita


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Dubito che con Allegri lo vedremo molto in campo, da Maggio ad oggi ha giocato appena 8 partite in cui, togliendo i 90 minuti giocati all'andata con il PSV, ha una media di 43 minuti a partita...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dubito che con Allegri lo vedremo molto in campo, da Maggio ad oggi ha giocato appena 8 partite in cui, togliendo i 90 minuti giocati all'andata con il PSV, ha una media di 43 minuti a partita...



Allegri lo detesto con tutta l'anima, ma El Shaarawy l'anno scorso è stato il giocatore di gran lunga più utilizzato della squadra ed è stato fuori da settembre 2012 solamente 3/4 volte per scelta tecnica. In tutte le conferenze stampa dice che gli manca El Shaarawy. Magari è pazzo eh (cosa che è anche probabile a giudicare dall'intervista post-Chievo).


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2013)

E' stato anche il giocatore più sostituito, mandavano proprio lui in panca negli ultimi venti minuti anche quando la giocata del singolo avrebbe fatto la differenza.


----------



## 2515 (12 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' stato anche il giocatore più sostituito, mandavano proprio lui in panca negli ultimi venti minuti anche quando la giocata del singolo avrebbe fatto la differenza.



quando uno corre 12 chilometri a partita per tutto il campo, ha 20 anni e quindi ancora non sa gestirsi bene lungo tutti i 90 minuti e giochi ogni 3 giorni che fai? E' ovvio che lo cavi, Elsha da stanco non ha la giocata del singolo, è un giocatore fondato sulla velocità.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2013)

El Shaarawy è completamente andato di testa. Tempo fa mi dissero delle cose sul ragazzo che poi, puntualmente, sono state pubblicate nel famoso servizio di Alessandra Bocci della Gazzetta. E sulla vicenda infortunio io ho tante perplessità che tengo per me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy è completamente andato di testa. Tempo fa mi dissero delle cose sul ragazzo che poi, puntualmente, sono state pubblicate nel famoso servizio di Alessandra Bocci della Gazzetta. E sulla vicenda infortunio io ho tante perplessità che tengo per me.


Cioè ?? 
Non ho letto l articolo


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ??
> Non ho letto l articolo



Che il ragazzo non fa più vita da atleta da tempo, che ama le serate e che non si impegna a dovere in allenamento. Questo è quanto c'era in quell'articolo e questo è quello che mi fu detto tempo fa. Poi ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti, magari ha messo la testa a posto e quando torna dall'infortunio tornerà a spaccare come prima. Ed è quello che tutti ci auguriamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo ... Ma oramai sono depresso se penso al Milan .. Non vedo una via D uscita ..


----------



## Gollume (12 Novembre 2013)

Se non torna neanche dopo la sosta c'è sicuramente sotto qualcosa di losco.
Poi ditemi voi se si è mai visto che per una microfrattura al mignolo del piede si stà fuori 2 mesi.


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> quando uno corre 12 chilometri a partita per tutto il campo, ha 20 anni e quindi ancora non sa gestirsi bene lungo tutti i 90 minuti e giochi ogni 3 giorni che fai? E' ovvio che lo cavi, Elsha da stanco non ha la giocata del singolo, è un giocatore fondato sulla velocità.



Ma finché era contro le piccole andava bene non rischiare, io dico nelle partite più impegnative dove spesso si vedevano cadaveri come Ambrosini che rimanevano in campo fino alla fine.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2013)

rimango della mia idea.. ad oggi il nostro migliore attacco è balo e elsha con alle spalle kaka... poi dove vada Honda rimane un dubbio ... 

per Matrire.. boh meglio stia a casa a farsi la donna


----------



## 2515 (13 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma finché era contro le piccole andava bene non rischiare, io dico nelle partite più impegnative dove spesso si vedevano cadaveri come Ambrosini che rimanevano in campo fino alla fine.



non per fartelo notare, ma era l'unico modo se non volevi vedere muntari e nocerino in campo contemporaneamente quello di tenere Ambrosini in campo, visto che de jong era spaccato. Comunque negli ultimi minuti quelli che stanno più facilmente in campo sono quelli alti e buoni di testa, sempre stato così.


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' stato anche il giocatore più sostituito, mandavano proprio lui in panca negli ultimi venti minuti anche quando la giocata del singolo avrebbe fatto la differenza.



Proprio perchè è un giocatore che spendeva tantissimo in campo e aveva giocato tanto nella prima parte di stagione è stati anche uno dei più sostituiti...


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Da esterno non capisco come abbia fatto a "essere stanco" dopo la mezza stagione ad alto livello dell'anno scorso. A 20 anni.


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Da esterno non capisco come abbia fatto a "essere stanco" dopo la mezza stagione ad alto livello dell'anno scorso. A 20 anni.


quando giochi in una squadra disorganizzata e corri per colpa degli errori altrui...è normale essere stanco


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quando giochi in una squadra disorganizzata e corri per colpa degli errori altrui...è normale essere stanco



Per carità un calo di forma ci sta, ma lui non si è più ripreso per tutta la stagione! E tuttora fa fatica a rimettersi in moto. Che sia stanchezza fisica o psicologica, rimane comunque un mistero...


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Per carità un calo di forma ci sta, ma lui non si è più ripreso per tutta la stagione! E tuttora fa fatica a rimettersi in moto. Che sia stanchezza fisica o psicologica, rimane comunque un mistero...


quest anno quando ha giocato è stato determinante...vedi preliminari champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Per carità un calo di forma ci sta, ma lui non si è più ripreso per tutta la stagione! E tuttora fa fatica a rimettersi in moto. Che sia stanchezza fisica o psicologica, rimane comunque un mistero...



io penso che sono solo cali normali di concentrazione...è normale a 21 anni su

scommetto che daresti Marchisio per El Shaarawy


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io penso che sono solo cali normali di concentrazione...è normale a 21 anni su
> 
> scommetto che daresti Marchisio per El Shaarawy



Assolutamente sì! Perché Marchisio non ha "cali normali di concentrazione", è da più di una stagione che si è perso senza l'attenuante di essersi preso la squadra sulle spalle.


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì! Perché Marchisio non ha "cali normali di concentrazione", è da più di una stagione che si è perso senza l'attenuante di essersi preso la squadra sulle spalle.


siete abituati bene per disprezzare marchisio...noi abbiamo muntari


----------



## Dexter (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Da esterno non capisco come abbia fatto a "essere stanco" dopo la mezza stagione ad alto livello dell'anno scorso. A 20 anni.



Invenzioni giornalistiche e della tifoseria,chi fa e ha fatto sport sa bene che a 20 anni certe affermazioni sono incredibili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì! Perché Marchisio non ha "cali normali di concentrazione", è da più di una stagione che si è perso senza l'attenuante di essersi preso la squadra sulle spalle.



la è diverso, c'è stata l'esplosione di pogba che lo ha condizionato, lui è un buon giocatore nulla di più che se motivato bene riusciva ad avere un buonissimo rendimento, col fatto di non essere più un titolare intoccabile si sta un po perdendo


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Da esterno non capisco come abbia fatto a "essere stanco" dopo la mezza stagione ad alto livello dell'anno scorso. A 20 anni.



L'anno scorso fino a inizio marzo, ha avuto un rendimento incredibile (tutti dicono che già da dicembre era in declino, ma mi ricordo grandi partite con la Juve in Coppa Italia, con l'Atalanta e soprattutto con Inter, Lazio e Barcellona). Ha fatto per tutta la stagione l'ala, il centrocampista e anche il terzino per sopperire alle mancanze dei suoi compagni. Negli ultimi mesi del campionato ha giocato male, non ne aveva più e Allegri lo avrebbe dovuto centellinare meglio, ma stiamo pur sempre parlando di un giovane di 21 anni appena compiuti che può avere anche un momento negativo. Da gennaio i giornalisti hanno iniziato a dire che non c'era sintonia con Balotelli, che non era più lo stesso El Shaarawy, ecc... In Confederations sembrava addirittura diventato una pippa immonda, aggiungiamoci anche il fatto che Galliani abbia cercato di venderlo a cani e porci per tutta l'estate. Ora si è infortunato, ma questa stagione l'aveva iniziata molto bene, essendo stato in entrambe le sfide del preliminare uno dei migliori in campo.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso fino a inizio marzo, ha avuto un rendimento incredibile (tutti dicono che già da dicembre era in declino, ma mi ricordo grandi partite con la Juve in Coppa Italia, con l'Atalanta e soprattutto con Inter, Lazio e Barcellona). Ha fatto per tutta la stagione l'ala, il centrocampista e anche il terzino per sopperire alle mancanze dei suoi compagni. Negli ultimi mesi del campionato ha giocato male, non ne aveva più e Allegri lo avrebbe dovuto centellinare meglio, ma stiamo pur sempre parlando di un giovane di 21 anni appena compiuti che può avere anche un momento negativo. Da gennaio i giornalisti hanno iniziato a dire che non c'era sintonia con Balotelli, che non era più lo stesso El Shaarawy, ecc... In Confederations sembrava addirittura diventato una pippa immonda, aggiungiamoci anche il fatto che Galliani abbia cercato di venderlo a cani e porci per tutta l'estate. Ora si è infortunato, ma questa stagione l'aveva iniziata molto bene, essendo stato in entrambe le sfide del preliminare uno dei migliori in campo.



Rimango sempre perplesso quando un 20enne, che dovrebbe avere voglia di spaccare il mondo e di affermarsi contro tutto e tutti, col sangue negli occhi, è "stanco". So benissimo che ci può stare un momento di minore lucidità fisica, ma con El mi è sembrata una cosa più lunga del previsto, se mi capisci. 
Allegri lo ha spremuto, ma se non spreme queste forze fresche, chi deve spremere? Anche dal punto di vista mentale. La presenza di Balotelli lo avrebbe dovuto alleggerire, anche perché tutta la pressione mediatica ora è altrove, ma lo stesso Prandelli ha parlato di un ragazzo cotto psicologicamente più che fisicamente. Questo mi sorprende, e per questo non mi stupisco che la sua "stanchezza" abbia influito sul suo fisico.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Rimango sempre perplesso quando un 20enne, che dovrebbe avere voglia di spaccare il mondo e di affermarsi contro tutto e tutti, col sangue negli occhi, è "stanco". So benissimo che ci può stare un momento di minore lucidità fisica, ma con El mi è sembrata una cosa più lunga del previsto, se mi capisci.
> Allegri lo ha spremuto, ma se non spreme queste forze fresche, chi deve spremere? Anche dal punto di vista mentale. La presenza di Balotelli lo avrebbe dovuto alleggerire, anche perché tutta la pressione mediatica ora è altrove, ma lo stesso Prandelli ha parlato di un ragazzo cotto psicologicamente più che fisicamente. Questo mi sorprende, e per questo non mi stupisco che la sua "stanchezza" abbia influito sul suo fisico.



Sì sì ho capito cosa intendi. Qualche perplessità la nutro anch'io. Visto il talento che ha, però, è un giocatore che Milan e Nazionale non possono permettersi di buttare via. Certamente anche lui deve crescere, dal punto di vista tecnico, tattico e della personalità. Sinceramente c'è sempre un velo di mistero, forse è la maledizione del Faraone, è difficile capire quale sia stato o quale sia il problema. Comunque Prandelli avrebbe anche potuto evitare di convocarlo per la Confederations, IMHO.
Spero che al suo ritorno saprà zittire tutti, anche per la mia gioia visto che ce l'ho al fantacalcio


----------



## Milo (13 Novembre 2013)

ma quando cavolo rientra????


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sì ho capito cosa intendi. Qualche perplessità la nutro anch'io. Visto il talento che ha, però, è un giocatore che Milan e Nazionale non possono permettersi di buttare via. Certamente anche lui deve crescere, dal punto di vista tecnico, tattico e della personalità. Sinceramente c'è sempre un velo di mistero, forse è la maledizione del Faraone, è difficile capire quale sia stato o quale sia il problema. Comunque Prandelli avrebbe anche potuto evitare di convocarlo per la Confederations, IMHO.
> Spero che al suo ritorno saprà zittire tutti, anche per la mia gioia visto che ce l'ho al fantacalcio



Sul talento non si discute, probabilmente il migliore acquisto del Milan negli ultimi 5/6 anni. Lo vorrei alla Juventus anche adesso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì! Perché Marchisio non ha "cali normali di concentrazione", è da più di una stagione che si è perso senza l'attenuante di essersi preso la squadra sulle spalle.



tutto come previsto


----------



## 2515 (13 Novembre 2013)

Elsha non risolve sovente le partite da solo, le giocate individuali le ha ma ha bisogno di un gioco costruito per funzionare bene e soprattutto di una mezzala e di un terzino che coprano e gli tolgano responsabilità, oltre a dargli un mano. Anche perché col suo calo di realizzazione (ogni tanto nella seconda metà di stagione, seppur non segnando, ha fatto belle partite correndo e servendo bei palloni non sfruttati) sono coincisi l'andamento osceno di muntari e il calo di constant (con de sciglio elsha va molto meglio, s'è visto col psv quest'anno e anche con l'inter nell'1-1 di ritorno). Un Poli sulla mancina e un de Sciglio dietro gli darebbero una mano enorme, e allora potrebbe davvero sfruttare al meglio balotelli (quando hanno giocato insieme le poche partite, a parte verona, all'inizio di quest'anno hanno fatto belle combinazioni.) che deve essere marcato da due avversari. Nella seconda parte di stagione elsha era chiuso a volte anche da tre avversari senza uno straccio di appoggio, con muntari che non sapeva da che parte guardare e constant che ogni tanto azzeccava dribbling ma sbagliava anche, costringendo elsha a rientrare come un disperato. In un GIOCO come quello della Roma, del Napoli o della Fiorentina Elsha sarebbe devastante, semplicemente, visto che il loro gioco è tutto basato sulla rapidità delle fasce.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2013)

Allora rientra col Genoa???


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora rientra col Genoa???



partirà dalla panca


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2013)

Mi aspetto un meteorite che gli cade sul piede


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

ti prego sbrigati a tornare


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ti prego sbrigati a tornare



Tanto il Capello di Livorno lo piazzerà fuori ruolo per due o tre gare in modo da farlo giocare male e poterlo panchinare in santa pace.
Spero,per lui,che venga davvero ceduto a gennaio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tanto il Capello di Livorno lo piazzerà fuori ruolo per due o tre gare in modo da farlo giocare male e poterlo panchinare in santa pace.
> Spero,per lui,che venga davvero ceduto a gennaio.



anch'io ho paura di questo e infatti dipende tutto dal Faraone...se fa il mostro gioca quì e si prende il posto da titolare in Nazionale...è il giocatore più forte che abbiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2013)

Potrà fare qualche gol in più, ma dubito che da solo aggiusterà la baracca come l'anno scorso.


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Novembre 2013)

Manson era lui il problema del Milan?
Non era lui quello da cedere a tutti I costi perche' balotelli gioca meglio con una punta che da profondita'?
Ma non era lui che era un sopravvalutato?


----------



## Mithos (24 Novembre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Manson era lui il problema del Milan?
> Non era lui quello da cedere a tutti I costi perche' balotelli gioca meglio con una punta che da profondita'?
> Ma non era lui che era un sopravvalutato?



Lascia stare, quei tifosi hanno svenduto l'anima che al Milan era di giocatori davvero professionisti con personaggi da riviste patinate. Hanno voluto il glamour e ora pedalino. Io spero che El vada via da qui, perchè per lui non c'è futuro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Su Fb ha scritto che da mercoledi dovrebbe tornare a disposizione.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (25 Novembre 2013)

Non scrivete boiate. Non si tocca. balotelli da cedere, non lui.


----------



## 2515 (25 Novembre 2013)

E' penultimo giocatore che si possa anche solo immaginare di cedere.


----------



## Belfast Boy (28 Novembre 2013)

Sta per tornare??? Gli facciamo prendere condizione con un paio di sgambate in Dicembre dopo averlo preservato da infortuni pregiudicanti per una cessione...quindi cederlo a Gennaio? Spero non sia così perchè gli indizi portan tutti li


----------



## 2515 (28 Novembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Sta per tornare??? Gli facciamo prendere condizione con un paio di sgambate in Dicembre dopo averlo preservato da infortuni pregiudicanti per una cessione...quindi cederlo a Gennaio? Spero non sia così perchè gli indizi portan tutti li



già, sicuramente galliani vuole venderlo a 10 milioni, perché di più non ti danno da uno che rientra da un infortunio e che ha fatto 3 gol nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## Belfast Boy (28 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> già, sicuramente galliani vuole venderlo a 10 milioni, perché di più non ti danno da uno che rientra da un infortunio e che ha fatto 3 gol nell'ultimo anno.



Tu dai per scontato che non l'abbian già venduto o quanto meno "promesso" mesi addietro. Il mio cruccio è proprio quello.
Ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi ma trovo poche differenze dal caso Thiago Silva nella gestione...a questo aggiungiamo che al momento in quel ruolo ci gioca il miglior giocatore in rosa (Riki Kakà) ma spero di sbagliarmi, spero non ci diano questa delusione.
Il dubbio però a fronte dei precedenti è legittimo


----------



## 2515 (28 Novembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Tu dai per scontato che non l'abbian già venduto o quanto meno "promesso" mesi addietro. Il mio cruccio è proprio quello.
> Ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi ma trovo poche differenze dal caso Thiago Silva nella gestione...a questo aggiungiamo che al momento in quel ruolo ci gioca il miglior giocatore in rosa (Riki Kakà) ma spero di sbagliarmi, spero non ci diano questa delusione.
> Il dubbio però a fronte dei precedenti è legittimo



elsha dovrebbe giocare seconda punta o esterno, infatti con kakà trequartista hanno detto che sarebbe stato seconda punta, ma ormai tornerà sull'esterno, specie da gennaio. Attualmente l'unico che gli contende il posto è Matri, dici che Elsha ce la fa a fare meglio di lui?
Galliani ne ha di difetti ma se deve cedere un grande talento che ha già avuto un'esplosione lo fa sempre al miglior prezzo possibile, non certo adesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Novembre 2013)

Domenica gli farei fare uno spezzone di partita speriamo.


----------



## Belfast Boy (28 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> elsha dovrebbe giocare seconda punta o esterno, infatti con kakà trequartista hanno detto che sarebbe stato seconda punta, ma ormai tornerà sull'esterno, specie da gennaio. Attualmente l'unico che gli contende il posto è Matri, dici che Elsha ce la fa a fare meglio di lui?
> Galliani ne ha di difetti ma se deve cedere un grande talento che ha già avuto un'esplosione lo fa sempre al miglior prezzo possibile, non certo adesso.


Il discorso sulla posizione in campo è una pippa (perdona il termine) tutta giornalistica. Kakà ed El Sha sono due seconde punte che partono da sinistra ed amano accentrarsi, insomma lo stesso ruolo.
Che poi Riki abbia acquisito una maggior esperienza tattica che gli permetta di giocare anche altrove è fuor di dubbio ma la natura è quella (ovvero partire da sinistra ed accentrarsi).
In sintesi la coesistenza tra i due ci può essere, grazie a Kakà, ma limitata.
Io su Fester la penso come te, nel senso che se l'ha venduto o quanto meno promesso l'ha fatto ad un prezzaccio...in tal senso rimango con le antenne dritte per eventuali cessioni del PSG (Lavezzi su tutti) e sul City a Gennaio.
Quelli se vendono è perchè hanno già comprato/strapagato
*Io, SOTTOLINEO, spero che il faraone non rientri in tutto questo, ma non potete biasimarmi sui dubbi a fronte del momento attuale societario e del recente passato* e nota aggiuntiva...la parsimonia del suo ritorno in campo oltre ad infortuni piuttosto fumosi...non sono un agonista, ma questi parlavan di rotture del metatarso, minga del migniolino...manco il gesso? bah...non mi fido più, tutto qui.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Novembre 2013)

Ma chi è che venderebbe Stephan ? O che l'ha già venduto poco tempo fa ?


----------



## Stex (29 Novembre 2013)

anche perche se lo vendi a gennaio non ricavi nulla... rispetto ai 30/40 di sta estate... x cui resta!


----------



## 2515 (29 Novembre 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che scenda in campo contro l'Ajax così si smetteranno di dire certe cose. Vai Elsha!


----------



## Jaqen (29 Novembre 2013)

Sogno un Saponara Elsha balo


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

Contento per il suo rientro. Forza Faraone!


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Troppo importante averlo rivisto finalmente in campo, ora si attende una condizione fisica migliore.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Dicembre 2013)

Bentornato.
Ingiudicabile per i 15 minuti che ha giocato.
Speriamo torni in condizione molto presto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

Finalmente è tornato il Nostro Giocatore Più Forte


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ha corso, si è mosso molto, fisicamente sembra recuperato anche se ovviamente non può essere subito al meglio della condizione al rientro. Ma la differenza di gamba si è vista eccome, ha proprio un altro passo rispetto a quasi tutti gli altri.


----------



## Gas (1 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Finalmente è tornato il Nostro Giocatore Più Forte



Concordo !


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2013)

Molto felice di averlo rivisto in campo


----------



## Graxx (1 Dicembre 2013)

da gennaio uno intelligente mette honda kakà elsha dietro balo(attacco più forte d'italia)...uno intelligente...appunto...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Dicembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> da gennaio uno intelligente mette honda kakà elsha dietro balo(attacco più forte d'italia)...uno intelligente...appunto...



esatto, con Monto De Jong cerniera difensiva. Abbiamo gli uomini adatti per un 4231, ma ormai Galliani ha deciso che bisogna giocare col 4321 e Allegri esegue, quindi sarà alberello fino a fine stagione.


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> da gennaio uno intelligente mette honda kakà elsha dietro balo(attacco più forte d'italia)...uno intelligente...appunto...



è rara l'intelligenza al giorno d'oggi eh, basta vedere quante volte Berlusconi è andato al potere per capirlo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> da gennaio uno intelligente mette honda kakà elsha dietro balo(attacco più forte d'italia)...uno intelligente...appunto...



Non sono d'accordo, con l'età di Kakà e Honda che non può fare la Champions fino a giugno per me è più logico continuare col 4321 ( o 433, stessa roba ) e fare rotazione tra il brasiliano e il giapponese


----------



## 2515 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, con l'età di Kakà e Honda che non può fare la Champions fino a giugno per me è più logico continuare col 4321 ( o 433, stessa roba ) e fare rotazione tra il brasiliano e il giapponese



Ti dimentichi di Robinho e Saponara, con Honda avremo 6 giocatori da poter schierare dietro la punta unica, considerando la possibilità di balotelli di arretrare con pazzini davanti a lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi di Robinho e Saponara, con Honda avremo 6 giocatori da poter schierare dietro la punta unica, considerando la possibilità di balotelli di arretrare con pazzini davanti a lui.



No no, me li ricordo benissimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi di Robinho e Saponara, con Honda avremo 6 giocatori da poter schierare dietro la punta unica, considerando la possibilità di balotelli di arretrare con pazzini davanti a lui.



ma soprattutto cosa più importante si rinuncia a fare giocare muntari con quel modulo la


----------



## 2515 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma soprattutto cosa più importante si rinuncia a fare giocare muntari con quel modulo la



lui, nocerino...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> lui, nocerino...



nocerino (tocchiamo ferro) dovrebbe andare via, si parla di samp genoa o torino


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2013)

bah, io non capisco perché in 60 minuti abbia avuto si e no 5 palloni giocabili...


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bah, io non capisco perché in 60 minuti abbia avuto si e no 5 palloni giocabili...



Dai, si vede che fisicamente è la metà! Ha bisogno di tempo ed allenarsi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, si vede che fisicamente è la metà! Ha bisogno di tempo ed allenarsi!



ma oltre questo, nel secondo tempo non siamo MAI andati sulla sinistra, ma proprio mai, solo a destra dal disastroso poli terzino (bravo allegri), dall'odioso niang e compagnia bella


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Dicembre 2013)

Non mi sembrava ancora pronto, non mi è piaciuto affatto, mentre secondo me aveva giocato benino a Catania.
Speriamo torni in forma in prima possibile.
Ho il timore che si sia fatto male di nuovo, speriamo di no.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2013)

Non importa come gioca, basta metta minuti nelle gambe e recuperi forma psico-fisica.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non importa come gioca, basta metta minuti nelle gambe e recuperi forma psico-fisica.



Esatto...


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bah, io non capisco perché in 60 minuti abbia avuto si e no 5 palloni giocabili...



giocatore che per rendere ha bisogno di stare al 100 per cento, da fermo è praticamente inutile, non ha la giocata, il colpo che ti risolve la partita, deve stare bene per fare la differenza


----------



## Belfast Boy (10 Dicembre 2013)

Il mio cruccio è che non faccia la fine di Giovinco...ruoli diversi ovvio ma caratterialmente entrambi parecchio introversi.
Questo è l'anno del Mondiale ed il Faraone (basta leggere le dichiarazioni di Prandelli su Cassano ed in generale...) ha le sue buone chances, ora non è al meglio della condizione ma giudicato il fisico leggero mi aspetto ci entri in fretta con minuti giocati.
Sta a lui...Allegri da quel punto di vista non è un ostacolo, l'ha dimostrato l'anno scorso, al limite lo è Kakà...


----------



## Gollume (11 Dicembre 2013)

Vediamo se Allegri riuscirà a farlo infortunare domani facendogli fare i 90 min. con mezz ora nelle gambe in 2 mesi.
Si aprono scommesse? Film già visti e rivisti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Allegri riuscirà a farlo infortunare domani facendogli fare i 90 min. con mezz ora nelle gambe in 2 mesi.
> Si aprono scommesse? Film già visti e rivisti.



Si vabbè ma allora quando devono giocare? Se uno è recuperato , è recuperato.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè ma allora quando devono giocare? Se uno è recuperato , è recuperato.



Non lasciarlo in campo con due gol di scarto, per esempio.


----------



## folletto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè ma allora quando devono giocare? Se uno è recuperato , è recuperato.



Vedi Muntari, non appena ha rimesso un piede sui campi di Milanello e taaac, titolare dal 1° minuto


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Io non capisco niente di queste cose, ma come è possibile che appena rientra abbia di nuovo male al piede rotto?!?!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sempre sostenuto che è fracico; si è rifatto male al piede. E stavolta Allegri c'entra veramente nulla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non gliene va bene una.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io non capisco niente di queste cose, ma come è possibile che appena rientra abbia di nuovo male al piede rotto?!?!



Come dico da un mese più o meno l'infortunio è rognoso, voi invece state li a parlare di complotti societari e cessioni già firmate. Ficcatevelo in testa, questo infortunio è lungo da guarire perchè parliamo di frattura al piede, che guardacaso è ciò che un calciatore usa per fare il proprio dovere!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come dico da un mese più o meno l'infortunio è rognoso, voi invece state li a parlare di complotti societari e cessioni già firmate. Ficcatevelo in testa, questo infortunio è lungo da guarire perchè parliamo di frattura al piede, che guardacaso è ciò che un calciatore usa per fare il proprio dovere!!



Io non ho mai parlato di complotti, ma si presume che un giocatore rientri sano. Voglio dire, è una frattura. Lo vedi se c'è ancora o no


----------



## Belfast Boy (11 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come dico da un mese più o meno l'infortunio è rognoso, voi invece state li a parlare di complotti societari e cessioni già firmate. Ficcatevelo in testa, questo infortunio è lungo da guarire perchè parliamo di frattura al piede, che guardacaso è ciò che un calciatore usa per fare il proprio dovere!!



Domanda stupida (ma neanche tanto). Il ragazzo fuma? Non gliene farei una colpa sia chiaro, fuma pure Messi tanto per dire. Ma è provato come l'osso si calcifichi con cospicuo ritardo nei fumatori


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai parlato di complotti, ma si presume che un giocatore rientri sano. Voglio dire, è una frattura. Lo vedi se c'è ancora o no



Io ho avuto una microfrattura al pollicione, m'è durata 5-6 mesi, che facevo stavo fuori tutto quel tempo?! Dopo un pò ho ricominciato a giocare, con difficoltà, a volte stavo meglio a volte peggio, m'aiutavo con cerotti speciali e via dicendo. 

Serve pazienza, tutto li!


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Domanda stupida (ma neanche tanto). Il ragazzo fuma? Non gliene farei una colpa sia chiaro, fuma pure Messi tanto per dire. Ma è provato come l'osso si calcifichi con cospicuo ritardo nei fumatori



no non fuma.


----------



## Belfast Boy (11 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> no non fuma.



Allora è solo sfigato


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo non sia nulla di che  altrimenti sai che mazzata.


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ha preso un pestone, gioca a calcio non a scacchi


----------



## Gollume (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè ma allora quando devono giocare? Se uno è recuperato , è recuperato.



Si è fatto male dio p.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sarebbe uscito per precauzione, forse questo pestone non è una cosa grave.

Se si fosse fatto ancora male seriamente, a questo punto l'arrivo di Honda servirebbe come il pane, anche perchè Kakà ogni tanto ha bisogno di rifiatare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque è anche da dire che prima dell'uscita dal campo, stava giocando da 4.
Ci si aspetta troppo da lui, IMHO. Bisognerebbe prendere coscienza delle sue reali potenzialità che vengono sin troppo volte pompate a dismisura.
Campa ancora di rendita per tre mesi giocati bene; dopodichè il buio più totale.
Il bello è che a Pato, quando si infortunava, non ci si pensava più di un secondo a dargli contro; se si infortuna El Shaarawy è colpa della sfiga e di Allegri.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è anche da dire che prima dell'uscita dal campo, stava giocando da 4.
> Ci si aspetta troppo da lui, IMHO. Bisognerebbe prendere coscienza delle sue reali potenzialità che vengono sin troppo volte pompate a dismisura.
> Campa ancora di rendita per tre mesi giocati bene; dopodichè il buio più totale.
> Il bello è che a Pato, quando si infortunava, non ci si pensava più di un secondo a dargli contro; se si infortuna El Shaarawy è colpa della sfiga e di Allegri.



Ragazzo mio, è stato completamente fermo per mesi causa la frattura, che t'aspetti che sia zac e tac in formissima? Lasciagli se non altro qualche partita in cui possa riprendere un pò di ritmo per giudicarlo. Mamma mia!


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2013)

Non è che un giocatore rientra dopo mesi e in 15 minuti iniziali fa il miracolo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzo mio, è stato completamente fermo per mesi causa la frattura, che t'aspetti che sia zac e tac in formissima? Lasciagli se non altro qualche partita in cui possa riprendere un pò di ritmo per giudicarlo. Mamma mia!



Si è reinfortunato. A cosa l'addebiti sta cosa?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ma quando Pato si infortunava si è sempre inveiti contro Milan Lab...


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si è reinfortunato. A cosa l'addebiti sta cosa?



A quello che vi dico da mesi, che questo infortunio è delicato, mentre voi parlate di infortuni inventati perchè è già venduto! Questo infortunio durerà ancora per molto tempo, avrà settimane buone ed altre meno buone, serve pazienza. Comunque ha preso un pestone sullo stesso piede, naturale possa creare qualche problema la cosa.

Solo che non può sempre esistere il bianco o il nero, ci saranno pure delle sfumature nel tuo pensiero. Ieri sera non era partito al meglio ma ha tutte le attenuanti del caso visto che era *TOTALMENTE *fermo da almeno due mesi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma quando Pato si infortunava si è sempre inveiti contro Milan Lab...



Pato è stato accusato di essere bidone eppur i gol che ha fatto El Shaarawy non li fa manco a Playstation. Pato ha dato al Milan più di El Shaarawy eppure non gli vengono riconosciuti meriti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma quando Pato si infortunava si è sempre inveiti contro Milan Lab...



Pato lo considerano tutti bidone qui sopra.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A quello che vi dico da mesi, che questo infortunio è delicato, mentre voi parlate di infortuni inventati perchè è già venduto! Questo infortunio durerà ancora per molto tempo, avrà settimane buone ed altre meno buone, serve pazienza. Comunque ha preso un pestone sullo stesso piede, naturale possa creare qualche problema la cosa.
> 
> Solo che non può sempre esistere il bianco o il nero, ci saranno pure delle sfumature nel tuo pensiero. Ieri sera non era partito al meglio ma ha tutte le attenuanti del caso visto che era *TOTALMENTE *fermo da almeno due mesi.



Non ho giudicato la prestazione, giudico l'essersi reinfortunato. E ho chiesto solo una coerenza tra quello che si pensa di El Shaarawy e quello che si pensa di Pato.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pato lo considerano tutti bidone qui sopra.



Ne quoto uno per tutti. Penso che a Pato siano state date più opportunità, in termini di tempo soprattutto. Inoltre in El Shaarawy credo sia evidente l'impegno, lo starci con la testa, mentre in Pato queste cose non si vedevano sempre. Tutto qua, senza voler fare troppi paragoni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ne quoto uno per tutti. Penso che a Pato siano state date più opportunità, in termini di tempo soprattutto. Inoltre in El Shaarawy credo sia evidente l'impegno, lo starci con la testa, mentre in Pato queste cose non si vedevano sempre. Tutto qua, senza voler fare troppi paragoni.



Pato ha fatto gol pazzeschi al limite delle leggi della fisica, ti invito a rivederli.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pato ha fatto gol pazzeschi al limite delle leggi della fisica, ti invito a rivederli.



Sì ma non lo metto in dubbio, però non c'entra una mazza con quello che ho detto. Anche io stravedevo per lui, però di fronte ai fatti è doveroso cambiare posizione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

semplicemente ieri si è fatto di necessità virtù,con l'espulsione doveva uscire uno tra lui e kakà,lui tornava da un infortunio e ha sentito un piccolo fastidio,la partita era importante,ricky invece stava meglio fisicamente. Non ne farei un dramma,con la roma probabilmente sarà titolare


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ho giudicato la prestazione, giudico l'essersi reinfortunato. E ho chiesto solo una coerenza tra quello che si pensa di El Shaarawy e quello che si pensa di Pato.



Ma che stai a dire!? Hai giudicato eccome la prestazione visto che gli hai appioppato un *4*!! 

Coerenza?! Ma hai la minima idea per quanti anni Pato sia stato difeso dai tifosi?! Tranne gli ultimi tempi in cui la gente era stanca fosse infortunato da anni i tifosi l'hanno sempre difeso!

Se El Shaarawy tra un anno sarà ancora costantemente infortunato vedrai che rimarranno in pochi a volerlo ancora come fu per Pato.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ho trovato questa foto, non penso sia un fotomontaggio.
Molto sobria la sua camera da letto, non trovate? 
Tutti i tamarri megalomani li abbiamo noi


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa foto, non penso sia un fotomontaggio.
> Molto sobria la sua camera da letto, non trovate?
> Tutti i tamarri megalomani li abbiamo noi



Tutti quei soldi dovranno pure spenderli.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tutti quei soldi dovranno pure spenderli.



Eh sì, hai ragione, son problemi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Di come spenda i soldi non mi interessa, a meno che non compri cose che possano diminuire le sue prestazioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa foto, non penso sia un fotomontaggio.
> Molto sobria la sua camera da letto, non trovate?
> Tutti i tamarri megalomani li abbiamo noi



Se ad ogni suo grammo di tamarraggine corrispondesse una buona prestazione in campo, sarebbe un campione.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ho paura di vedere quella di Balotelli.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2013)

Bisogna spenderli in qualche modo i denari!


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Dicembre 2013)

L'immagine l'ha postata lui stesso in questi giorni, salvo poi eliminarla qualche ora dopo (forse anche a causa dei numerosi commenti polemici... alcuni paragonavano la stanza alla casa di Balotelli).


----------



## robs91 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa foto, non penso sia un fotomontaggio.
> Molto sobria la sua camera da letto, non trovate?
> Tutti i tamarri megalomani li abbiamo noi



Pietà


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Dicembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> L'immagine l'ha postata lui stesso in questi giorni, salvo poi eliminarla qualche ora dopo (forse anche a causa dei numerosi commenti polemici... alcuni paragonavano la stanza alla casa di Balotelli).



Beh, mi sembra ovvio.
Questa cosa a mio avviso mette in luce quanto Elsha non abbia purtroppo una grande personalità. Sembra una cavolata, ma ci ho già fatto caso in più di qualche occasione al fatto che voglia imitare in tutto e per tutto Balotelli. Non dico che non possa avere una camera del genere (non sono proprio il tipo che si scandalizza, può spendere i soldi come meglio crede), diciamo che è stato poco furbo a postare una foto del genere in questo momento dato che non ha praticamente mai giocato negli ultimi mesi e data la posizione in campionato della squadra 
A parte ciò io credo ancora molto in lui (per le caratteristiche che ha continuo a reputarlo più importante rispetto a Balotelli), spero recuperi al più presto e che non venga ceduto, ma le perplessità ovviamente ci sono.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa foto, non penso sia un fotomontaggio.
> Molto sobria la sua camera da letto, non trovate?
> Tutti i tamarri megalomani li abbiamo noi



Ma dai.....non ci credo


----------



## 666psycho (28 Dicembre 2013)

ormai si sta giocando le possibilità di andare al mondiale….che sfiga! Torna presto!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Dicembre 2013)

Il mondiale non lo vedrà nemmeno in cartolina. Ora che torna in forma sarà Aprile inoltrato, e aggiungete che da un anno faceva già schifo di suo...fatta


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2013)

allegri lo ha distrutto, altro giocatore che al posto di migliorare è andato solo a peggiorare, senza considerare l'infortunio, parlo delle cose fatte in campo


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il mondiale non lo vedrà nemmeno in cartolina. Ora che torna in forma sarà Aprile inoltrato, e aggiungete che da un anno faceva già schifo di suo...fatta



Al mondiale secondo me non ci sarebbe andato comunque. Prandelli al momento gli preferisce altri giocatori, tra cui anche Insigne (che io invece reputo inferiore al Faraone). La sua stagione comunque è praticamente finita, l'importante è recuperarlo per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allegri lo ha distrutto, altro giocatore che al posto di migliorare è andato solo a peggiorare, senza considerare l'infortunio, parlo delle cose fatte in campo



Vabbè ma stai a giudicare uno che non gioca da maggio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma stai a giudicare uno che non gioca da maggio?



lo giudico per le poche volte che c'è stato e anche per il periodo gennaio maggio e ci metto anche la confederation, allegri non gli ha dato nulla, tutto quello che ha dimostrato lo ha fatto da solo, ma un allenatore che ti faccia crescere è importante averlo per un giovane come lui e allegri non mi pare il tipo giusto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Dicembre 2013)

Per me comunque,l'anno prossimo verrà mandato in prestito al Genoa (dove potrebbe rigenerarsi nel 3-4-3 di Gasperini).


----------



## zico (30 Dicembre 2013)

Elsha ha bisogno di recuperare fisicamente e magari se troviamo un allenatore che abbia un minimo di idee di gioco senza dare i numeri come quello che abbiamo ora ( siamo passati dal 433 al 4321 tra un po passiamo al 4222 ) potremmo capire se il giocatore e' forte anche se nelle prime16 gionate qualcosa si era intravisto.


----------



## Dave (30 Dicembre 2013)

zico ha scritto:


> Elsha ha bisogno di recuperare fisicamente e magari se troviamo un allenatore che abbia un minimo di idee di gioco senza dare i numeri come quello che abbiamo ora ( siamo passati dal 433 al 4321 *tra un po passiamo al 4222 *) potremmo capire se il giocatore e' forte anche se nelle prime16 gionate qualcosa si era intravisto.


Il Brasile campione del mondo nel 2002 giocava cosi


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Dicembre 2013)

nel 2002 giocava 3-4-2-1.ti confondi con il 2006.


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ottima stagione del campioncino, continuando così il mondiale lo farà divinamente, a Sky HD...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ottima stagione del campioncino, continuando così il mondiale lo farà divinamente, a Sky HD...



Cosa? :S


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me El Shaarawy sarà uno dei giocatori che potrà beneficiare di più dell'arrivo di Seedorf.
Clarence lo ha sempre considerato un giocatore forte (nel suo ultimo anno al Milan il Faraone era appena arrivato) e lo stesso Elsha ha detto che l'olandese è stato un punto di riferimento per lui durante il suo primo anno qui. Sempre che ritorni tra noi, penso che Seedorf punterà molto su di lui.



O Animal ha scritto:


> Ottima stagione del campioncino, continuando così il mondiale lo farà divinamente, a Sky HD...


Al Mondiale probabilmente non ci sarebbe andato comunque, visto che anche Giovinco è davanti nelle gerarchie per Prandelli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me El Shaarawy sarà uno dei giocatori che potrà beneficiare di più dell'arrivo di Seedorf.
> Clarence lo ha sempre considerato un giocatore forte (nel suo ultimo anno al Milan il Faraone era appena arrivato) e lo stesso Elsha ha detto che l'olandese è stato un punto di riferimento per lui durante il suo primo anno qui. Sempre che ritorni tra noi, penso che Seedorf punterà molto su di lui.



In estate qualcuno deve salutarci per forza, a sto punto penso sia il 45 l'indiziato numero uno.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In estate qualcuno deve salutarci per forza, a sto punto penso sia il 45 l'indiziato numero uno.



Inizio a pensarlo anch'io.
Io pensavo che la società avrebbe deciso di vendere il Faraone, ma ora alla luce della stagione, dell'attuale valore di mercato e dell'arrivo di Seedorf il posto di El Shaarawy, nonostante non abbia praticamente mai giocato quest'anno, è molto meno a rischio rispetto a quello di Balotelli, IMHO.
Io spero che riesca a raddrizzare la testa a Mario, ma purtroppo non ci è riuscito nemmeno Mourinho, credo sia impossibile.


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Al Mondiale probabilmente non ci sarebbe andato comunque, visto che anche Giovinco è davanti nelle gerarchie per Prandelli.



Se continua così anche Giovinco vedrà il mondiale su Sky HD e al mondiale ci andrà Cassano...


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se continua così anche Giovinco vedrà il mondiale su Sky HD e al mondiale ci andrà Cassano...



Cassano è l'unico che di sicuro non ci va. Prandelli è stato chiaro, per la competizione in quelle condizioni climatiche è fondamentale chiamare ATLETI. Questo preclude totalmente fantantonio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cassano è l'unico che di sicuro non ci va. Prandelli è stato chiaro, per la competizione in quelle condizioni climatiche è fondamentale chiamare ATLETI. Questo preclude totalmente fantantonio.



lo spero...Cassano non deve fare nessun Mondiale...3 Europei e 0 Mondiali lol


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Al Mondiale giusto vada Berardi, meglio sicuro di Osvaldo e Giovinco e anche del Faraone attualmente.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Al Mondiale giusto vada Berardi, meglio sicuro di Osvaldo e Giovinco e anche del Faraone attualmente.



Più che di merito bisognerrebe parlare di utilità. Non so quanto possa essere utile in un mondiale un ragazzo di 18 anni. Certo se fosse un fenomeno non ci sarebbe neanche da parlare, però penso possa sentire troppo la pressione uno abituato finora solo al Sassuolo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Gennaio 2014)

Spero si riprenda in tempo per il mondiale, è forte e se lo merita.


----------



## alexrossonero (15 Gennaio 2014)

El Shaarawy cambierà posizione in campo e dovrà adattarsi a giocare seconda punta, ruolo che secondo me può svolgere con grandi risultati e tanti gol.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Gennaio 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Spero si riprenda in tempo per il mondiale, è forte e se lo merita.



Se sta bene e torna in forma, El Shaarawy non può non essere convocato. Tra i nazionali ha caratteristiche che gli altri non hanno, uno come lui può tornare utile eccome. In questo momento però è un "se" grande quanto una casa.


----------



## Graxx (15 Gennaio 2014)

spero solo che con il prof questo qui torni a fare bene...se lo merita...è un bravo ragazzo...


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che fine ha fatto? Ma boh a me viene un nervoso...Ma siam sicuri che s'è spaccato veramente? Dall'inizio della stagione ha fatto DUE partite


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto? Ma boh a me viene un nervoso...Ma siam sicuri che s'è spaccato veramente? Dall'inizio della stagione ha fatto DUE partite



torna a marzo, è stato operato.


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> torna a marzo, è stato operato.


S'era fratturato il ditino del piede,poi ha giocato una partita e s'è rispaccato. Dove si è operato? Di nuovo al dito? Tutto sto casino per un dito?


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> S'era fratturato il ditino del piede,poi ha giocato una partita e s'è rispaccato. Dove si è operato? Di nuovo al dito? Tutto sto casino per un dito?



intervento duro e s'è fatto male. CHe razza di teorie complottistiche fai? Non gioca così perde valore sul mercato? Geniale, come tirarsi un pugno nei maroni prima di andare a letto con belen.


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> intervento duro e s'è fatto male. CHe razza di teorie complottistiche fai? Non gioca così perde valore sul mercato? Geniale, come tirarsi un pugno nei maroni prima di andare a letto con belen.


??? Non mi pare di averlo insinuato  Lo dissi a novembre/dicembre,adesso non ha senso infatti non ho accennato a niente di tutto questo.


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ??? Non mi pare di averlo insinuato  Lo dissi a novembre/dicembre,adesso non ha senso infatti non ho accennato a niente di tutto questo.



comunque sto casino per un dito del piede? Vai a spezzare un dito della mano a lebron James.


----------



## O Animal (19 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> comunque sto casino per un dito del piede? Vai a spezzare un dito della mano a lebron James.



Wrong example...


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> comunque sto casino per un dito del piede? Vai a spezzare un dito della mano a lebron James.


Si ma non puoi star fuori 2/3 di stagione per una frattura (manco rottura) del dito del piede. Sto accusando i medici,non il ragazzo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo torni in forma, nel 4-2-3-1 può calzarci a pennello. Dai ragazzo!


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo torni in forma, nel 4-2-3-1 può calzarci a pennello. Dai ragazzo!


Più che altro, speriamo che torni


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Se non erro Allegri qualche settimana fa disse che Elsha non sarebbe tornato prima di 3 mesi.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non erro Allegri qualche settimana fa disse che Elsha non sarebbe tornato prima di 3 mesi.


Una settimana fa? Un conto tornare a Marzo un altro a maggio...vabbè dai stagione over. Midispiace per il ragazzo si è giocato anche ilmondiale


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una settimana fa? Un conto tornare a Marzo un altro a maggio...vabbè dai stagione over. Midispiace per il ragazzo si è giocato anche ilmondiale



Mi pare, non voglio sbagliare, di averlo sentito nella conferenza pre-Sassuolo.


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo torni in forma, nel 4-2-3-1 può calzarci a pennello. Dai ragazzo!



appunto, poveretto lui e pure pazzini. Il modulo perfetto per entrambi e si fanno male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una settimana fa? Un conto tornare a Marzo un altro a maggio...vabbè dai stagione over. Midispiace per il ragazzo si è giocato anche ilmondiale



purtroppo pare di si, soero lui che torni e faccia minimo 6-7 partite ottime, non chiedo di più, solo cosi può ritrovare la nazionale


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> appunto, poveretto lui e pure pazzini. Il modulo perfetto per entrambi e si fanno male.



il pazzo avrebbe fatto la riserva di balo ma sarebbe stato utilissimo


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il pazzo avrebbe fatto la riserva di balo ma sarebbe stato utilissimo



non ho detto che sarebbe stato titolare, ma anche dalla panchina con tre trequartisti dietro sarebbe stato molto più servito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> non ho detto che sarebbe stato titolare, ma anche dalla panchina con tre trequartisti dietro sarebbe stato molto più servito.



concordo assolutamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2014)

lui è perfetto per il4 -2-3-1...sbrigati a tornare


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2014)

Quando tornerà ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

ci serve velocità, dai elsha.


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2014)

sapete per quando è previsto il suo rientro?


----------



## pennyhill (19 Gennaio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> sapete per quando è previsto il suo rientro?



A marzo.


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A marzo.



Caspita! Ci mancherà parecchio purtroppo.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

E' un giocatore chiave per noi, è un esterno che fa entrambe le fasi.
Con questo modulo è ancora più importante, peccato davvero averlo fuori ancora per 2 mesi e mezzo.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A marzo.



E sottolineo che a marzo riprendere la preparazione, ergo si vedrà per aprile, vista l'annata credo rientri in condizioni fisiche precarie. 

Risultato?

Meglio pensi a tornare bene per il prossimo anno, questa stagione ormai è andata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E sottolineo che a marzo riprendere la preparazione, ergo si vedrà per aprile, vista l'annata credo rientri in condizioni fisiche precarie.
> 
> Risultato?
> 
> Meglio pensi a tornare bene per il prossimo anno, questa stagione ormai è andata.



buono dai...altro che prossima stagione questo si deve prendere i Mondiali e può farcela a convincere Prandelli in 1 mese


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> buono dai...altro che prossima stagione questo si deve prendere i Mondiali e può farcela a convincere Prandelli in 1 mese



Capisco lui ci possa credere nel mondiale, ma sinceramente ha pochissime possibilità. In ogni caso parlo egoisticamente, per il Milan è meglio se ne stia a casa e da luglio possa cominciare da subito la preparazione con la squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Capisco lui ci possa credere nel mondiale, ma sinceramente ha pochissime possibilità. In ogni caso parlo egoisticamente, per il Milan è meglio se ne stia a casa e da luglio possa cominciare da subito la preparazione con la squadra.



gli farebbe benissimo un Mondiale...spero che si spaccano Osvaldo, Giovinco, Gilardino, Toni così è costretto a chiamarlo


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Boh, preferisco stia con Seedorf e la squadra a lavorare come si deve...


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Gennaio 2014)

Stefanino ci manca come il pane per la dinamicità che riesce a dare.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Stefanino ci manca come il pane per la dinamicità che riesce a dare.



Se fosse stato in campo lo avremmo insultato come tutti gli altri.
E' una stagione nerissima. A turno si salva qualcuno, ma sostanzialmente stanno giocando tutti molto male quest'anno.
Non sono tutti scarsi e non si possono cacciare tutti, per cui è meglio sospendere i giudizi sui giocatori che possono avere un futuro in questa squadra (sì e no 6/7 giocatori di questa rosa, gli altri andrebbero cacciati in toto).


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> gli farebbe benissimo un Mondiale...spero che si spaccano Osvaldo, Giovinco, Gilardino, Toni così è costretto a chiamarlo



Giovinco per me non lo chiama a prescindere. Prandelli è stato chiaro sulla fisicità e il nanetto gobbo non rientra nell'identikit (idem Cassano)


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Giovinco per me non lo chiama a prescindere. Prandelli è stato chiaro sulla fisicità e il nanetto gobbo non rientra nell'identikit (idem Cassano)



Anche perchè Giovinco gioca tanto quanto Stephan infortunato... mai


----------



## Dave (23 Gennaio 2014)

Sulla gazza dice che il ritorno è "Incerta 26° giornata" ovvero Milan-Juventus, ma spero almeno ci sia per il ritorno con l'Atletico.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Sulla gazza dice che il ritorno è "Incerta 26° giornata" ovvero Milan-Juventus, ma spero almeno ci sia per il ritorno con l'Atletico.



Tranquillo che non ci prendono mai. Le formazioni per il fanta le seguo là.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2014)

torna presto! stufo di vedere quel mezzo giocatore di Robinho


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato in campo lo avremmo insultato come tutti gli altri.
> E' una stagione nerissima. A turno si salva qualcuno, ma sostanzialmente stanno giocando tutti molto male quest'anno.
> Non sono tutti scarsi e non si possono cacciare tutti, per cui è meglio sospendere i giudizi sui giocatori che possono avere un futuro in questa squadra (sì e no 6/7 giocatori di questa rosa, gli altri andrebbero cacciati in toto).


Hai ragione sulla stagione nerissima, ma io penso che El Shaarawy è proprio quel tipo di giocatore che ci manca davanti. Secondo me se fosse disponibile sarebbe costantemente il migliore in campo e avremmo subito anche meno gol. Ne sono straconvinto.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sulla stagione nerissima, ma io penso che El Shaarawy è proprio quel tipo di giocatore che ci manca davanti. Secondo me se fosse disponibile sarebbe costantemente il migliore in campo e avremmo subito anche meno gol. Ne sono straconvinto.



Che El Shaarawy sia importante per questa squadra è evidente, a maggior ragione con questo modulo. Sono d'accordo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Che El Shaarawy sia importante per questa squadra è evidente, a maggior ragione con questo modulo. Sono d'accordo.



anche per il lavoro sporco che fa. Anche solo l'El Shaarawy della seconda parte della stagione scorsa sarebbe un gran cosa per noi. Avremmo subito sai quanti gol in meno? Poi, lì a sx soprattutto, dove abbiamo lacune mostruose (a memoria è il lato da cui sono arrivati il maggior numero di gol subiti).


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche per il lavoro sporco che fa. Anche solo l'El Shaarawy della seconda parte della stagione scorsa sarebbe un gran cosa per noi. Avremmo subito sai quanti gol in meno? Poi, lì a sx soprattutto, dove abbiamo lacune mostruose (a memoria è il lato da cui sono arrivati il maggior numero di gol subiti).



Concordo.
Ma è stato definito da alcuni una meteora o una pippa per la seconda parte di stagione.
C'è poco da fare, ci si accorge dell'importanza di un giocatore quando è assente, anche se stesse giocando avrebbe la stessa forma che hanno gli altri.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

lui è quello che più ci manca!!


----------



## Dave (23 Gennaio 2014)

Il suo agente dice che sta recuperando secondo i tempi previsti


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Il suo agente dice che sta recuperando secondo i tempi previsti



Sisi, ma quando sarà ora di calcare i campi ci saranno i soliti ritardi, problemini etc etc... parliamo chiaro, Stephan lo vediamo per le ultime giornate di campionato disponibile...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ci manca, ma sono convinto che il giocatore della prima metà della scorsa stagione non lo rivedremo mai più. Soprattutto oggi ci serve sì uno che sappia pressare alto, ma anche uno con grandissime doti tecniche (capace di saltar l'uomo con facilità) e con qualche capacità in più di un tiro a giro...

Gli esterni che ci servirebbero sono esterni come Cuadrado o Iturbe.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ah già. C'è anche lui


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ci manca tanto


----------



## O Animal (29 Gennaio 2014)

Su edreams Milano-Lourdes è a 19€... te lo offro io...


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2014)

La sua mancanza si sente parecchio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2014)

Pare abbia mollato la tipa (gran gnocca) 
Dai Stè,meno vulva e più calcio


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Peccato...


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Gennaio 2014)

Se dovesse ritornare verso aprile e fosse in forma ai Mondiali ci dovrebbe andare di corsa, invece Prandelli non lo convocherà di sicuro, preferendogli Gioperdo e/o Insigne  Per me il Faraone vale 3 volte Insigne.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se dovesse ritornare verso aprile e fosse in forma ai Mondiali ci dovrebbe andare di corsa, invece Prandelli non lo convocherà di sicuro, preferendogli Gioperdo e/o Insigne  Per me il Faraone vale 3 volte Insigne.



Non puoi dare un giudizio cosi, la condizione fisica è fondamentale in una manifestazione che dura un mese. Non lo si può far passare in secondo piano, Stephan se è fermo dall'estate scorsa è evidente sarà in condizione fisica molto approssimativa.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non puoi dare un giudizio cosi, *la condizione fisica è fondamentale in una manifestazione che dura un mese*. Non lo si può far passare in secondo piano, Stephan se è fermo dall'estate scorsa è evidente sarà in condizione fisica molto approssimativa.



Assolutamente.
Infatti ho scritto SE torna in forma per maggio 
Se è in una condizione approssimativa, come sarà probabile, è chiaro che non sia il caso di convocarlo.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

Torna, ti prego, non ce la faccio più a vedere quel brasiliano in infradito che gioca sulla fascia sinistra.
A tutti quelli che lo hanno criticato l'anno scorso nella seconda parte di stagione solamente perché non segnava nonostante tutto il lavoro svolto con grandissima generosità (ha fatto davvero anche il terzino) auguro dal profondo del cuore 100 anni di Robinho.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2014)

Un anno di carriera buttato al cesso ...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ho visto il video delle foto ufficiali che c'è su sportmediaset... si intravede elsha sempre con le stampelle


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video delle foto ufficiali che c'è su sportmediaset... si intravede elsha sempre con le stampelle



Quindi figurati se per metà marzo sarà disponibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ah già abbiamo anche lui in squadra


----------



## O Animal (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ringo regala un allenamento con lui... classico esempio di pubblicità ingannevole...


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ringo regala un allenamento con lui... classico esempio di pubblicità ingannevole...



 ahaha grande!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2014)

10 Marzo .. quindi ?? non doveva tornare a disposizione agli inizi di marzo ? ... Pato 2 ?


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 10 Marzo .. quindi ?? non doveva tornare a disposizione agli inizi di marzo ? ... Pato 2 ?



Veramente fin da subito si è detto che sarebbe tornato ad aprile.


----------



## Serginho (10 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 10 Marzo .. quindi ?? non doveva tornare a disposizione agli inizi di marzo ? ... Pato 2 ?



E' stato detto fine marzo-inizio aprile. Pare quasi che la gente voglia che sia un Pato due


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' stato detto fine marzo-inizio aprile. Pare quasi che la gente voglia che sia un Pato due



.

Brucia troppo ammettere che questo Milan era solo El Shaarawy e che il ragazzo è un gran giocatore.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Brucia troppo ammettere che questo Milan era solo El Shaarawy e che il ragazzo è un gran giocatore.



Anche perchè poi non c'entra una beneamata pippa con Pato.

Elsha si è rotto un piede, potrebbe succedere a chiunque.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2014)

La prossima settimana avrà l'ultimo consulto e se l'esito sarà positivo tornerà ad allenarsi sul campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2014)

a ok ok .. bene bene.. no no io sono un tifoso di Elsha ci mancherebbe..


----------



## Alecio (10 Marzo 2014)

Non aspettiamoci chissa cosa con il suo ritorno comunque.


----------



## iceman. (10 Marzo 2014)

Ormai questa stagione è andata, anche dovesse fare qualche comparsa, la prossima stagione salvo imprevisti sarà quella decisiva.


----------



## Alecio (10 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ormai questa stagione è andata, anche dovesse fare qualche comparsa, la prossima stagione salvo imprevisti sarà quella decisiva.



Quale è il vero Elsha?quello della prima metà di stagione che segnava tanto o quello della seconda che combinava poco?
Quella marea di gol ha inizio anno scorso per me lo ha eccessivamente caricato di aspettattive che obbiettivamente(mi dispiace dirlo) dubito riuscirà a sostenere.


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2014)

A inizio stagione c'era anarchia, a fine stagione è stato imposto il non gioco.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 10 Marzo .. quindi ?? non doveva tornare a disposizione agli inizi di marzo ? ... Pato 2 ?



No, se tutto andava bene a metà marzo tornava in gruppo e ad aprile è pensabile salvo complicazioni possa tornare in campo.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Alecio ha scritto:


> Non aspettiamoci chissa cosa con il suo ritorno comunque.



Esatto, pensare che un calciatore che è fuori da tutta la stagione torni in campo e faccia grandi prestazioni è impossibile. Per quest'anno ormai si farà qualche sgambata, il prossimo anno speriamo torni un giocatore sano ed importante.


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, pensare che un calciatore che è fuori da tutta la stagione torni in campo e faccia grandi prestazioni è impossibile. Per quest'anno ormai si farà qualche sgambata, il prossimo anno speriamo torni un giocatore sano ed importante.



io sono comunque molto curioso di vederlo nello schema di seedorf... ben sapendo che non sara il faraone che si fa tutta la fascia... ma tanto non e che robinho, kaka o honda si fanno tutta la fascia.

voglio vederlo giocare "da fermo" per vedere se se lo puo permettere o se la sua tecnica non e sufficiente.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Ma Stephan in quel modulo gioca dove e come sa, non ho dubbi su questo...


----------



## Dexter (10 Marzo 2014)

Una stagione saltata per il mignolino del piede fratturato. Io che lo sbatto tutte le mattine sul comodino di casa non potrei mai fare il calciatore


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Stephan in quel modulo gioca dove e come sa, non ho dubbi su questo...



e anche se molti su questo forum non saranno daccordo... io spero di vederlo in brasile.
potrebbe essere in forma nel momento giusto... proprio perche non arriva stanco da una stagione difficile con 40 partite.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> e anche se molti su questo forum non saranno daccordo... io spero di vederlo in brasile.
> potrebbe essere in forma nel momento giusto... proprio perche non arriva stanco da una stagione difficile con 40 partite.




beh mi piacerebbe vederlo al mondiale...ma dubito che Prandelli lo convochi, fosse stato Balotelli, lo avrebbe convocato...ma lui é un titolare fisso e indiscusso...El Shaarawy non ancora..


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh mi piacerebbe vederlo al mondiale...ma dubito che Prandelli lo convochi, fosse stato Balotelli, lo avrebbe convocato...ma lui é un titolare fisso e indiscusso...El Shaarawy non ancora..



in attaco non abbiamo molto...
balo e cerci e poi?
anche su insigne, osvaldo, gilardino... e compagni ci sono tante incognite.


----------



## Gnagnazio (10 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche perchè poi non c'entra una beneamata pippa con Pato.
> 
> Elsha si è rotto un piede, potrebbe succedere a chiunque.



Un infortunio al piede succede a chiunque, ma stare fuori per almeno 6 mesi per un infortunio al piede è MOLTO sospetto. 
Non mi ricordo un giocatore essere fermato per almeno 6 mesi per un infortunio al piede.


----------



## Serginho (10 Marzo 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Un infortunio al piede succede a chiunque, ma stare fuori per almeno 6 mesi per un infortunio al piede è MOLTO suspetto.
> Non mi ricordo un giocatore essere fermato per almeno 6 mesi per un infortunio al piede.



Sei un medico?


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> in attaco non abbiamo molto...
> balo e cerci e poi?
> anche su insigne, osvaldo, gilardino... e compagni ci sono tante incognite.




beh gente c'é..oltre a Osvaldo, Gilardino e balo sicuri di essere al mondiale, si può recuperare anche Rossi, poi c'é Insigne, Immobile, Giovinco, Gabbiadini... Non sarà semplice per El Shaarawy... dovrà dimostrare di stare bene e giocare più che bene le poche partite che potrà giocare entro fine stagione...


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh gente c'é..oltre a Osvaldo, Gilardino e balo sicuri di essere al mondiale, si può recuperare anche Rossi, poi c'é Insigne, Immobile, Giovinco, Gabbiadini... Non sarà semplice per El Shaarawy... dovrà dimostrare di stare bene e giocare più che bene le poche partite che potrà giocare entro fine stagione...



recuperare rossi... si, come si puo recuperare il faraone.
insigne sarebbe da prendere.
immobile non ha le stesse caratteristiche?
giovinco non gioca mai con la juve... gabbiadini non e male.
ma a parte rossi (infortunato), tutti quelli che hai citato sono inferiori al faraone.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> recuperare rossi... si, come si puo recuperare il faraone.
> insigne sarebbe da prendere.
> immobile non ha le stesse caratteristiche?
> giovinco non gioca mai con la juve... gabbiadini non e male.
> ma a parte rossi (infortunato), tutti quelli che hai citato sono inferiori al faraone.



ma non dico che sono più forti...ma El shaarawy non ha giocato per tutta la stagione..non é mica un fatto così banale, non si sa neanche com'é la sua condizione fisica...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Un infortunio al piede succede a chiunque, ma stare fuori per almeno 6 mesi per un infortunio al piede è MOLTO sospetto.
> Non mi ricordo un giocatore essere fermato per almeno 6 mesi per un infortunio al piede.



E' successo questo, te lo dico perchè su questo fatto sono ben informato:

el Sha ha avuto questo problema al piede, che prevedeva un paio di mesetti per una terapia conservativa, durante questa terapia si sapeva già che nel 25% per cento dei casi bisogna ricorrere ad un intervento. Purtroppo El Sha è finito in questa casistica del 25%, e si è dovuto operare, e da li i normali tempi di guarigione.

Fidati non c'è nessun caso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2014)

Ma è ancora vivo?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è ancora vivo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


>



Eh oh! Sto iniziando a preoccuparmi visto che è sparito dalla circolazione da mesi ormai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo si riprenda, l'anno prossimo voglio vedere lui e Cerci sgroppare sulle fasce con Taarabt al centro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2014)

Ha ripreso ad allenarsi in palestra da più di una settimana!
Ma ancora non lo si è visto correre mi pare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ha ripreso ad allenarsi in palestra da più di una settimana!
> Ma ancora non lo si è visto correre mi pare



Forzare il recupero ora serve a nulla. Piò anche tornare a settembre per quanto mi riguarda, senza che rischiamo di mandarlo in campo non pronto e si fa altri 17 mesi fuori.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh oh! Sto iniziando a preoccuparmi visto che è sparito dalla circolazione da mesi ormai





Credo che non si stia nemmeno forzando..tanto i mondiali non credo possa conquistarli..la stagione è compromessa..si faranno le cose con la massima calma..


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2014)

Non stanno forzando il recupero. e fanno bene.
Se si dovesse passare stasera allora rientrerebbe sicuramente anche prima del previsto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Forzare il recupero ora serve a nulla. Piò anche tornare a settembre per quanto mi riguarda, senza che rischiamo di mandarlo in campo non pronto e si fa altri 17 mesi fuori.


assolutamente d'accordo

che strootman sia d'esempio (se ho capito bene la vicenda)


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> e anche se molti su questo forum non saranno daccordo... io spero di vederlo in brasile.
> potrebbe essere in forma nel momento giusto... proprio perche non arriva stanco da una stagione difficile con 40 partite.



Io spero proprio egoisticamente (ma tanto non ci va!) che non vada al mondiale, preferisco rimanga a casa ed al primo giorno di ritiro sia presente a milanello per preparare al massimo la prossima stagione per lui fondamentale per rinascere.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ha ripreso ad allenarsi in palestra da più di una settimana!
> Ma ancora non lo si è visto correre mi pare



E' in linea con il percorso di recupero, sarebbe tornato a fare sedute in gruppo solamente dopo metà marzo, quindi tutto nella norma ancora.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io spero proprio egoisticamente (ma tanto non ci va!) che non vada al mondiale, preferisco rimanga a casa ed al primo giorno di ritiro sia presente a milanello per preparare al massimo la prossima stagione per lui fondamentale per rinascere.



Coi nostri preparatori soprattutto


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Coi nostri preparatori soprattutto



Mi auguro, per l'ennesima estate, con Seedorf la cosa venga rivista e messa a doc.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io spero proprio egoisticamente (ma tanto non ci va!) che non vada al mondiale, preferisco rimanga a casa ed al primo giorno di ritiro sia presente a milanello per preparare al massimo la prossima stagione per lui fondamentale per rinascere.


Ma tanto pure se verrà convocato (cosa improbabilissima) non giocherà mai. Al 100% rimarrà a casa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

il più grande rimpianto di questa stagione...amico mio


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

E' da uno come Stephan che si deve ripartire anno prossimo.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' da uno come Stephan che si deve ripartire anno prossimo.


Ho qualche dubbio. Non nascono da punti di vista tecnici, ma da altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ho qualche dubbio. Non nascono da punti di vista tecnici, ma da altro.



dubbi sul fisico o sulla capoccia del ragazzo?


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dubbi sul fisico o sulla capoccia del ragazzo?



Tutti e due, ma più sulla testa. Non so nulla eh, è solo una sensazione. E pensa che io spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho questa paura su di lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tutti e due, ma più sulla testa. Non so nulla eh, è solo una sensazione. E pensa che io spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho questa paura su di lui.



io sul fisico...sulla testa un po' di paura c'è, ma è normale


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' da uno come Stephan che si deve ripartire anno prossimo.



Ci vuole molto di più di El Shaarawy per ripartire.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' da uno come Stephan che si deve ripartire anno prossimo.



si ma neanche lui è uno in grado di fare la differenza, non illudiamoci, sicuramente ripartirei da lui ma ci vogliono giocatori di tasso tecnico superiore per tornare grandi..


----------



## 2515 (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io sul fisico...sulla testa un po' di paura c'è, ma è normale



Un giocatore senza testa sarebbe affondato con tutta la baracca in zona retrocessione nella prima metà della scorsa stagione, non l'avrebbe tenuta a galla per una rimonta. In una squadra che funziona lui può solo che fare bene.

Il problema non è Elsha, ma chi sta attorno a lui e soprattutto chi la costruisce sta squadra. E francamente anche se ci fosse stato senza infortuni adesso sarebbe già morto fisicamente, visto come "difende" Emanuelson avrebbe dovuto arrangiarsi di nuovo per tutta la fascia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore senza testa sarebbe affondato con tutta la baracca in zona retrocessione nella prima metà della scorsa stagione, non l'avrebbe tenuta a galla per una rimonta. In una squadra che funziona lui può solo che fare bene.
> 
> Il problema non è Elsha, ma chi sta attorno a lui e soprattutto chi la costruisce sta squadra. E francamente anche se ci fosse stato senza infortuni adesso sarebbe già morto fisicamente, visto come "difende" Emanuelson avrebbe dovuto arrangiarsi di nuovo per tutta la fascia.



non sto dicendo che non ha testa perchè non è assolutamente vero, ma visto che è giovane e ancora non lo conosciamo bene c'è quella paura normale che può perdersi...io mi fido di Elsha, per me si deve puntare su di lui non su Balotelli


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ci vuole molto di più di El Shaarawy per ripartire.



Può essere uno dei tanti tasselli.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Assolutamente LUI deve essere il giocatore da cui ripartire. Lui e De Sciglio. Gli altri 9 devono essere tutti giocatori nuovi.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Assolutamente LUI deve essere il giocatore da cui ripartire. Lui e De Sciglio. Gli altri 9 devono essere tutti giocatori nuovi.



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Assolutamente LUI deve essere il giocatore da cui ripartire. Lui e De Sciglio. Gli altri 9 devono essere tutti giocatori nuovi.



non sarei cosi drastico ma almeno 4 acquisti ci vogliono..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sarei cosi drastico ma almeno 4 acquisti ci vogliono..



prima 4 ora 5...portiere, terzino sinistro, centrale da affiancare a Rami, centrocampista di qualità vicino a De Jong e una punta


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> prima 4 ora 5...portiere, terzino sinistro, centrale da affiancare a Rami, centrocampista di qualità vicino a De Jong e una punta



io coi soldi di balotelli prenderei isco dal real ad esempio anche a costo di giocare con pazzo titolare ma lo considero importante avere un trequartista di quel livello, avere tipo un trio elsha isco e taarabt dietro una punta sarei contentissimo, investirei pesamente su centrale terzino e portiere, la difesa ha veramente bisogno di una rifondazione..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io coi soldi di balotelli prenderei isco dal real ad esempio anche a costo di giocare con pazzo titolare ma lo considero importante avere un trequartista di quel livello, avere tipo un trio elsha isco e taarabt dietro una punta sarei contentissimo, investirei pesamente su centrale terzino e portiere, la difesa ha veramente bisogno di una rifondazione..



più facile che torna Ibrahimovic  Ancelotti qualche giorno fa ha detto che lo vede come il nuovo Seedorf...puntano molto su di lui a Madrid anche se sta facendo panchina


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> più facile che torna Ibrahimovic  Ancelotti qualche giorno fa ha detto che lo vede come il nuovo Seedorf...puntano molto su di lui a Madrid anche se sta facendo panchina



si ma non era proprio cosi, per ancelotti adesso è una riserva e siccome lui non gioca col trequartista alla domanda isco non trova spazio perchè è un trequartista lui ha risposto anche seedorf quando allenavo il milan era un trequartista, poi lavorandoci riusci a diventare una grandissima mezzala, isco ha il vantaggio di essere più giovane..ma questo non significa che se vai li con una buona offerta il real non lo cede anche perchè il centrocampo titolare del real per il momento è xabi alonso modric di maria e poi hanno altra gente come khedira e illaramendi, isco per il momento è solamente la riserva di modric in quest'ottica..


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Superdì, ma secondo te ISCO che sta cercando di lanciare la sua carriera ad alti livelli ed è nel posto giusto, nel REAL, una squadra che compete col Barça per vincere la Liga e che gioca stabilmente in Champions, si riduce a venire a giocare nel MILAN? Squadra fuori dalle competizioni europee e senza progetto?
Suvvia...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Superdì, ma secondo te ISCO che sta cercando di lanciare la sua carriera ad alti livelli ed è nel posto giusto, nel REAL, una squadra che compete col Barça per vincere la Liga e che gioca stabilmente in Champions, si riduce a venire a giocare nel MILAN? Squadra fuori dalle competizioni europee e senza progetto?
Suvvia...


----------



## Moruboshy (16 Marzo 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Diffamazione? E per cosa? Ho solo riportato delle voci. Mica sto dicendo che è un drogato. E' un pourparler!
> Su Balotelli se ne dicono ogni giorno di peggio.


Abito vicino a Saluzzo. Una psicologa mi ha detto la stessa cosa 5 giorni fa. Ovviamente relata refero..


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2014)

*Lasciate perdere certi discorsi per cortesia. 

Torniamo a parlare di calcio e di cose serie.*


----------



## Milo (17 Marzo 2014)

sbaglio o in questi giorni ci doveva essere l'ultima visita per l'ok definitivo? si sa nulla??


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2014)

Il Faraone è il più forte del Milan, altro che Balo. Almeno stando fuori lui s'è visto quanto è un leader il Mario..


----------



## Belfast Boy (18 Marzo 2014)

A me basta che faccia vita d'atleta...gli infortuni si superano con determinazione e costanza nel lavoro. Non ho dubbi sul recupero, ho qualche dubbio sulla "testa"...si fa un gran parlare di Mario ovunque, ma Elsha non è un angelo. E' più giovane, questo si, sperem che torni con determinazione e con la testa sul CALCIO al 100%


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo si riprenda, ma ho sentito cose davvero agghiaccianti sul ragazzo.

Forza Stephan


----------



## 2515 (19 Marzo 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> A me basta che faccia vita d'atleta...gli infortuni si superano con determinazione e costanza nel lavoro. Non ho dubbi sul recupero, ho qualche dubbio sulla "testa"...si fa un gran parlare di Mario ovunque, ma Elsha non è un angelo. E' più giovane, questo si, sperem che torni con determinazione e con la testa sul CALCIO al 100%



scusa ma son solo cavolate, nessuno si è mai lamentato di come si allena, non fa mai scenate su twitter o altro, non fa mai parlare per problemi creati con gente al di fuori dal campo, nelle interviste è sempre stato umile. Solo perché si veste un po' tamarro tutti pensano che non faccia niente.


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusa ma son solo cavolate, nessuno si è mai lamentato di come si allena, non fa mai scenate su twitter o altro, non fa mai parlare per problemi creati con gente al di fuori dal campo, nelle interviste è sempre stato umile. Solo perché si veste un po' tamarro tutti pensano che non faccia niente.



Io parlo di troppe serate in disco e te lo dico per certo, ma parlo dell'anno scorso, non questo. Inoltre ribadisco che vista l'età l'ho trovato anche normale e fisiologico un momento di "sbandamento". Se torna convinto e focalizzato sul lavoro, non ho alcun dubbio che rivedremo un grande campione, magari non nel breve ma nel medio termine sicuramente si.


----------



## 2515 (19 Marzo 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Io parlo di troppe serate in disco e te lo dico per certo, ma parlo dell'anno scorso, non questo. Inoltre ribadisco che vista l'età l'ho trovato anche normale e fisiologico un momento di "sbandamento". Se torna convinto e focalizzato sul lavoro, non ho alcun dubbio che rivedremo un grande campione, magari non nel breve ma nel medio termine sicuramente si.



Oh be' se giudichiamo le serate in discoteca.. Ci andava sempre quando il giorno dopo aveva il giorno libero, e poi doveva andarci, c'aveva un pezzo di f**a di fidanzata che voleva divertirsi, doveva pur accontentarla.XD


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Oh be' se giudichiamo le serate in discoteca.. Ci andava sempre quando il giorno dopo aveva il giorno libero, e poi doveva andarci, c'aveva un pezzo di f**a di fidanzata che voleva divertirsi, doveva pur accontentarla.XD



Minga solo per il giorno libero e non solo per la ragazzina "ufficiale"...ma va beh, io parlo per l'anno passato e ripeto come le ritenga debolezze fisiologiche per un ragazzo giovanissimo ma soprattutto popolarissimo in quel frangente. E' facile esser affiancati da affaristi che si fingon amici. Spero per lui ( e per il Milan) che abbia imparato la lezione. Altri dubbi non ne ho, ripeto.


----------



## 2515 (19 Marzo 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Minga solo per il giorno libero e non solo per la ragazzina "ufficiale"...ma va beh, io parlo per l'anno passato e ripeto come le ritenga debolezze fisiologiche per un ragazzo giovanissimo ma soprattutto popolarissimo in quel frangente. E' facile esser affiancati da affaristi che si fingon amici. Spero per lui ( e per il Milan) che abbia imparato la lezione. Altri dubbi non ne ho, ripeto.


francamente c'è poca lezione da imparare eh, in campo ha sputato l'anima sempre e comunque, non è che le serate in discoteca gli rovinavano la mira davanti alla porta, visto che si faceva più di 10 km a partita lo stesso (e solo 7 gol presi nel girone di ritorno sono stati tali perché lui e de sciglio coprivano quella fascia alla perfezione). Avesse camminato in campo avrei anche capito, finché va in disco e non fa niente di male (se ci va per sentire la musica e stare con gli amici non c'è niente di male) per me va benissimo. Non sono tutti De Sciglio, ma nemmeno tutti Boateng.


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> francamente c'è poca lezione da imparare eh, in campo ha sputato l'anima sempre e comunque, non è che le serate in discoteca gli rovinavano la mira davanti alla porta, visto che si faceva più di 10 km a partita lo stesso (e solo 7 gol presi nel girone di ritorno sono stati tali perché lui e de sciglio coprivano quella fascia alla perfezione). Avesse camminato in campo avrei anche capito, finché va in disco e non fa niente di male (se ci va per sentire la musica e stare con gli amici non c'è niente di male) per me va benissimo. Non sono tutti De Sciglio, ma nemmeno tutti Boateng.



Beh dai, le prestazioni nel girone di ritorno furono da censura, io mi riferisco a quelle. Che poi possano o non possano esser dipendenti dal fare serata, non sta a me giudicarlo, certamente non ne ha giovato visti i risultati.
Sul fatto della corsa...se non lo facesse a 20 anni sarebbe più che allarmante, i tempi di recupero a quell'età sono inezie anche per un professionista,mentre a lungo andare no...ma ribadisco (ultima volta giuro) come lo possa concepire un momento di "defaillance". L'ìmportante è poi superarlo con i fatti. E non gli chiedo miracoli per maggio, anche se una porticina aperta per i Mondiali la potrebbe ancora avere ed in ottica azzurra il suo pieno recupero potrebbe valere qualcosa. Per il Milan ci penseremo da settembre, quest'annata è bella che andata e forse è stato meglio anche per lui esserne rimasto fuori.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere certi discorsi per cortesia.
> 
> Torniamo a parlare di calcio e di cose serie.*



*Non lo ripetiamo più.

Ed è l'ultima volta che cancello determinati messaggi il cui contenuto non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.

Poi, se volete beccarvi qualche denuncia continuate pure...

Il topic riaprirà quando El Shaarawy tornerà in campo. Quindi speriamo il prima possibile.

Basta chiacchiere. *


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2014)

Bene, ci siamo!


----------



## davoreb (2 Maggio 2014)

In tutto il girone di ritorno el shaarawy avrà sbagliato 3-4 partite massimo, facendo sempre grandi prestazioni.

In tante partite è stato quello che ha corso di più di tutta la squadra, più dei terzini, mediani e abbiamo tutti visto com'è andata senza di lui in questa stagione.

Io spero di vederlo al mondiale!


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2014)

Vedremose sarà almeno convocato per il derby, riassaggiare il gruppo durante le partite sarebbe già importante.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2014)

Non vedo l'ora che ritorni. Per il mondiale è impossibile secondo me.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che ritorni. Per il mondiale è impossibile secondo me.



purtroppo..ma forse se riesce a dimostrare che é in forma e totalmente recuperato forse prendevi ci fa un pensierino.. speriamo...


----------



## aleslash (2 Maggio 2014)

Se fosse rientrato qualche partita fa il mondiale era assicurato IMHO


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> purtroppo..ma forse se riesce a dimostrare che é in forma e totalmente recuperato forse prendevi ci fa un pensierino.. speriamo...



Ma le alternative comunque non mancano, con Cerci e Candreva che hanno fatto un bel campionato.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Maggio 2014)

Spero riesca a giocare nelle ultime 2 di campionato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2014)

Ottimo rientro,grande Ste.


----------



## Dexter (11 Maggio 2014)

L'unica nota positiva in una giornata che sfiora il ridicolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Bravo Stephan. Un pò di luce in mezzo a tanto buio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Quanto è mancato


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Felice di rivederlo, nonostante non abbia mai giocato quest'anno ha fatto 45 minuti molto importanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Se solo Taarabt gli avesse passato quel pallone alla fine, la partita avrebbe avuto tutt'altro epilogo.


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2014)

Il suo recupero su nonmiricordochi a velocità supersonica verso la fine della partita è stato orgasmico


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2014)

Vedere Stephan al posto di Birsa, Robinho e Honda, che gioia


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Stefanino, quanto ci sei mancato quest'anno!


----------



## Principe (11 Maggio 2014)

Io lo porterei ai mondiali senza dubbio


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Stefanino, quanto ci sei mancato quest'anno!



Questa è la verità, uno come El Shaarawy non lo sostituisci in questo Milan!


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2014)

se taarabt avesse passato ad elsha quel pallone e non a pazzini a quest'ora avremmo sicuramente vinto, gran partita, per non parlare del recupero sul calcio d'angolo al 95esimo, si è fatto 100 metri in 12 secondi netti


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> se taarabt avesse passato ad elsha quel pallone e non a pazzini a quest'ora avremmo sicuramente vinto, gran partita, per non parlare del recupero sul calcio d'angolo al 95esimo, si è fatto 100 metri in 12 secondi netti



Dopo 8 mesi a letto lo facevo anche io .. Detto questo gran rientro .


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Con lui, Taarabt, Balotelli e Kakà/Poli il 4-2-31 funzionerebbe davvero bene


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io lo porterei ai mondiali senza dubbio



Eogisticamente dico NO. Lo voglio al primo giorno di ritiro a milanello a prepararsi come si deve per la prossima stagione.


----------



## rossovero (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eogisticamente dico NO. Lo voglio al primo giorno di ritiro a milanello a prepararsi come si deve per la prossima stagione.



Però andare al Mondiale ti carica a mille, eh!


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Però andare al Mondiale ti carica a mille, eh!



Quello che vuoi, ma fisicamente ha troppo bisogno di ripartire da zero. Non so quanto bene gli facciano quelle settimane brasiliane, saltando tutta la prima parte di preparazione con il Milan. Ripeto, parlo in maniera egoista, per il bene del Milan.


----------



## rossovero (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quello che vuoi, ma fisicamente ha troppo bisogno di ripartire da zero. Non so quanto bene gli facciano quelle settimane brasiliane, saltando tutta la prima parte di preparazione con il Milan. Ripeto, parlo in maniera egoista, per il bene del Milan.



Lo so, lo so. Mi ero per un attimo immedesimato in uno che potrebbe andare al suo primo Mondiale


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quello che vuoi, ma fisicamente ha troppo bisogno di ripartire da zero. Non so quanto bene gli facciano quelle settimane brasiliane, saltando tutta la prima parte di preparazione con il Milan. Ripeto, parlo in maniera egoista, per il bene del Milan.



Però integrando quello che ha detto [MENTION=558]rossovero[/MENTION] un'esperienza del genere lo farebbe crescere. Stare a contatto tutt i giorni con una pressione del genere ti cambia in tutto secondo me.

D'altro canto hai ragione anche tu.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Si ma Stephan andrebbe in Brasile per fare il titolare o quasi oppure stile confederation andrebbe a fare un mese di panchina!? Perchè nella seconda ipotesi, per quanto sia un'esperienza bella per lui, non lo sarebbe per il Milan. 

I milanisti che vanno al mondiale saltano la prima parte di preparazione, quella che viene fatta a milanello è comincerà verso metà luglio. Si presentano direttamente nella tournè americana verso i primi di agosto. E sappiamo bene che chiamare preparazione quello che fanno in america è utopia.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma Stephan andrebbe in Brasile per fare il titolare o quasi oppure stile confederation andrebbe a fare un mese di panchina!? Perchè nella seconda ipotesi, per quanto sia un'esperienza bella per lui, non lo sarebbe per il Milan.
> 
> I milanisti che vanno al mondiale saltano la prima parte di preparazione, quella che viene fatta a milanello è comincerà verso metà luglio. Si presentano direttamente nella tournè americana verso i primi di agosto. E sappiamo bene che chiamare preparazione quello che fanno in america è utopia.



Beh se deve fare il 23esimo ovviamente no. Però se lo porta (cosa impossibile secondo me eh) lo farà giocare a sinistra. Ma è una mia supposizione.


----------



## Principe (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma Stephan andrebbe in Brasile per fare il titolare o quasi oppure stile confederation andrebbe a fare un mese di panchina!? Perchè nella seconda ipotesi, per quanto sia un'esperienza bella per lui, non lo sarebbe per il Milan.
> 
> I milanisti che vanno al mondiale saltano la prima parte di preparazione, quella che viene fatta a milanello è comincerà verso metà luglio. Si presentano direttamente nella tournè americana verso i primi di agosto. E sappiamo bene che chiamare preparazione quello che fanno in america è utopia.



Ma chi deve giocare ? Gilardino, immobile ? Destro? Osvaldo? È sul livello Di balotelli, e si sacrifica su tutta la fascia.


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2014)

Grande Elsha.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2014)

unica nota positiva della giornata, mi è piaciuto tantissimo. 

speriamo che tutti i problemi siano alle spalle.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Maggio 2014)

l'unica nota psotiva di questa partita! dopo una stagione fuori, il rientro non era cosi facile! buona partita la sua! Bravo El shaarawy!


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2014)

Per me non è da escludere che vada ai Mondiali. 
Prandelli ci tiene molto a lui e con una prestazione di primo livello contro il Sassuolo potrebbe convincersi definitivamente.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma chi deve giocare ? Gilardino, immobile ? Destro? Osvaldo? È sul livello Di balotelli, e si sacrifica su tutta la fascia.



Beh Prandelli ultimamente giocava con il 4-3-2-1...Stephan per questo motivo era relegato ai margini della nazionale... per me è difficilissimo lo convochi e come detto prima ne sarei felice!


----------



## Principe (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Prandelli ultimamente giocava con il 4-3-2-1...Stephan per questo motivo era relegato ai margini della nazionale... per me è difficilissimo lo convochi e come detto prima ne sarei felice!



Scusa ma lei i mondiali bisogna guardare il bene della nazionale , almeno è la mia opinione .


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Scusa ma lei i mondiali bisogna guardare il bene della nazionale , almeno è la mia opinione .



El Shaarawy al mondiale per me non è un bene ne per il ragazzo, ne per il Milan ne tantomeno per la nazionale. Ovviamente ognuno ha le sue opinioni.


----------



## Dexter (11 Maggio 2014)

Ai mondiali andranno Balotelli,Immobile,Rossi,Cerci e l'ultimo posto se lo giocano Insigne,Destro e Cassano. Non credo proprio che El Shaarawy possa rientrare nei 23,a meno che lo chiama fra i pre-convocati ed in allenamento fa una strage.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2014)

ha giocato un grandissimo secondo tempo, lho trovato pure migliorao in alcune situazioni, saltava l'uomo con una facilità impressionante cosa che l'anno scorso non sempre gli riusciva..


----------



## davoreb (11 Maggio 2014)

Beh oggi era impressionante io non escludo che vada al mondiale sopratutto se g.rossi nn sta bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2014)

Devastante ! Non era per niente facile...queste partite te le fanno i Campioni


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy al mondiale per me non è un bene ne per il ragazzo, ne per il Milan ne tantomeno per la nazionale. Ovviamente ognuno ha le sue opinioni.



pienamente d'accordo,è stato praticamente una stagione out,è giovanissimo,avrà altre occasioni con la nazionale.Deve recuperare pienamente da quest'annata disgraziata e la vetrina mondiale potrebbe rivelarsi eccessivamente insidiosa anche a livello emotivo,oltre che fisico,per un ragazzo piuttosto fragile psicologicamente.Dagli highlights del match di oggi l'ho visto davvero tirato a lucido.Deve solo pensare a tornare al 100% in vista della prossima stagione.Il futuro è suo,se vuole


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Devastante ! Non era per niente facile...queste partite te le fanno i Campioni



. E lui é l unico che abbiamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2014)

Mi dispiace tantissimo per la sfortunatissima stagione del Faraone...poco più di 1 anno fa era titolare nella Nazionale e ora l'ha lasciato addirittura a casa


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace tantissimo per la sfortunatissima stagione del Faraone...poco più di 1 anno fa era titolare nella Nazionale e ora l'ha lasciato addirittura a casa



Veramente.

Non scordiamoci però che ha fatto 6 mesi strepitosi e 6 (anche per colpa di guai fisici) non sullo stesso livello. L'anno prossimo sarà quello decisivo per lui, deve prendere coscienza della proprie qualità.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Maggio 2014)

Non ci sperava nemmeno lui nella convocazione, dai...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2014)

Finalmente è tornato.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Maggio 2014)

Is back. Speriamo adesso possa fare una preparazione decente.


----------



## Denni90 (18 Maggio 2014)

aveva una voglia di fare gol fuori dal normale  peccato nn sia entrata


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Maggio 2014)

questo è un campione


----------



## davoreb (18 Maggio 2014)

Che forte


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2014)

Questo c'è mancato da morire quest'anno, assenza pesantissima.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Maggio 2014)

Quello che ho visto fare a lui a balotelli non l'ho visto ancora fare.
Dobbiamo costruire la nuova squadra con lui e de sciglio come colonna portante ...tutto il resto può essere tranquillamente sacrificabile.
Solo per come è entrato in partita rispetto balotelli ...non c è paragone.abbiamo commesso un errore a puntare il focus sul giocatore sbagliato.partiamo da gente che ama il milan per favore


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Maggio 2014)

Scusate ma ieri non ho visto il secondo tempo, dai commenti deduco che é entrato con il piglio giusto... Ma aveva solo la voglia o ha proprio giocato bene?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (19 Maggio 2014)

tassello fondamentale.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma ieri non ho visto il secondo tempo, dai commenti deduco che é entrato con il piglio giusto... Ma aveva solo la voglia o ha proprio giocato bene?



E' entrato con una voglia matta e giocando molto bene, si meritava decisamente il gol. Entrambe le fasi alla grande, a testimonianza di quanto sia mancato un giocatore di questo spessore quest'anno.


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2014)

L'anno prossimo deve spaccare tutto, pure i pali...


----------



## 666psycho (1 Giugno 2014)

se Inzaghi decidesse di optare per il 4.3.1.2 secondo voi il faraone sarà titolare?? non so come se la caverebbe come seconda punta...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Giugno 2014)

Deve assolutamente tirarsi a lucido per la prossima stagione


----------



## rossovero (1 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Deve assolutamente tirarsi a lucido per la prossima stagione



Non troppo. Se parte troppo bene poi ce lo vendono il 31 agosto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Giugno 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Non troppo. Se parte troppo bene poi ce lo vendono il 31 agosto.


Guai se incomincia a fare gol. I nostri giocatori debbono essere adatti per la nostra nuova (scarsa) dimensione. Vedi i mancati riscatti di Taarabt e Rami, i migliori dei reparti la stagione appena passata


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2014)

Se starà bene fisicamente Inzaghi giocherà con il 4-3-3, perchè Stephan quando sta bene e gioca nel suo ruolo sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se starà bene fisicamente Inzaghi giocherà con il 4-3-3, perchè Stephan quando sta bene e gioca nel suo ruolo sposta gli equilibri.



speriamo prima di tutto che inzaghi faccia di testa sua e non si lasci condizionare..


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> speriamo prima di tutto che inzaghi faccia di testa sua e non si lasci condizionare..



Se da anni il presidente è alla folle ricerca di un burattino che schieri la squadra come vuole lui! Se Inzaghi vuole avere vita lunga al Milan deve seguire quello che gli ordina il presidente, i risultati sono in secondo piano, l'importante è giocare come desidera il presidente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se da anni il presidente è alla folle ricerca di un burattino che schieri la squadra come vuole lui! Se Inzaghi vuole avere vita lunga al Milan deve seguire quello che gli ordina il presidente, i risultati sono in secondo piano, l'importante è giocare come desidera il presidente.



deve essere bravo a trovare il giusto compromesso..comunque a differenza di seedorf avrà galliani che lo proteggerà e per lui sarà molto più facile, peccato che però siamo destinati a vedere un milan mediocre..


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> deve essere bravo a trovare il giusto compromesso..comunque a differenza di seedorf avrà galliani che lo proteggerà e per lui sarà molto più facile, peccato che però siamo destinati a vedere un milan mediocre..



Lo difenderà se ubbidirà agli ordini. Stiamo sempre lì.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se starà bene fisicamente Inzaghi giocherà con il 4-3-3, perchè Stephan quando sta bene e gioca nel suo ruolo sposta gli equilibri.



Eh ma al presidente il 4-3-3 non va a genio secondo me. Ad oggi (ma è ancora tutto in alto mare) suppongo sarà Kakà dietro a Stephan e Mario.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2014)

Adesso dovrebbe essere tranquillo. I giornali da tempo l'hanno lasciato stare.
Speriamo che è rilassato, così ci farà vedere tutto il suo talento.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2014)

Il fatto che si presenti il primo giorni di ritiro e possa fare tutta la preparazione sarà determinante, grazie a Dio non è andato in questa scampagnata in Brasile, ci serve un Stephan al top


----------



## 666psycho (26 Giugno 2014)

Quest'anno Stephan spacca tutto!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (29 Giugno 2014)

Voglio una seconda parte di stagione buona, non solo 6 mesi da capocannoniere


----------



## runner (11 Luglio 2014)

questo sarà davvero l' acquisto in più.....


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2014)

Se quest' anno Stephan floppa è un casino... ma se non floppa.....................


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2014)

Abbiamo costruito così bene la nostra squadra che le sorti della stagione dipendono praticamente solo da lui.


----------



## runner (16 Luglio 2014)

lo vedo bene sia nel tridente che in altri moduli....basta che parta largo a sinistra poi il gioco è fatto!!


----------



## davoreb (17 Luglio 2014)

La speranza e che lui esploda definitivamente o mastour..... Tanto ormai per comprarsi un giocatore forte servono 40 milioni e noi non li spendiamo dal 2001 quei soldi per un calciatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> La speranza e che lui esploda definitivamente o mastour..... Tanto ormai per comprarsi un giocatore forte servono 40 milioni e noi non li spendiamo dal 2001 quei soldi per un calciatore.



Sì ma se appena fa bene lo impacchettano subito non ci metto neanche la speranza. Che senso ha costruirsi i giocatori quando alla prima bella stagione te li portano via ?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> lo vedo bene sia nel tridente che in altri moduli....basta che parta largo a sinistra poi il gioco è fatto!!



Per me può far benissimo anche a destra, dove non avrebbe sempre la necessità di rientrare sul destro, mentre dall'altra parte potrebbe sfruttare la velocità per andare sul fondo. Inoltre da destra si può tirare di destro correndo in avanti, mentre da sinistra devi correre quasi orizzontalmente.


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma se appena fa bene lo impacchettano subito non ci metto neanche la speranza. Che senso ha costruirsi i giocatori quando alla prima bella stagione te li portano via ?



E' quello che ho sempre sostenuto a chi si faceva brillare gli occhi parlando del progetto giovani.
*Il progetto giovani è compra a poco e vendi bene*, non è certamente compra a poco, crescili, vinci, rinnovagli con stipendi concorrenziali che ti assicurino che nessun top club a mondo possa soffiarteli...


----------



## Jino (17 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me può far benissimo anche a destra, dove non avrebbe sempre la necessità di rientrare sul destro, mentre dall'altra parte potrebbe sfruttare la velocità per andare sul fondo. Inoltre da destra si può tirare di destro correndo in avanti, mentre da sinistra devi correre quasi orizzontalmente.



Tutte le volte che ha giocato a destra è stato pressochè anonimo, non gli riesce naturale giocare di la, a questo punto tanto vale lasciarlo libero di andare dove vuole.


----------



## robs91 (3 Agosto 2014)

Mi sbilancio:secondo me questo qui è un mezzo giocatore.Non vedo in lui qualità tali da farmi gridare al potenziale campione.
Ovviamente rischio di essere smentito(e lo spero),ma va bene così visto che un forum è fatto per discutere non solo a posteriori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2014)

Per me deve migliorare dal punto di vista dell'esplosività, della velocità. Non è il tipo di giocatore abilissimo nello stretto, ma con una maggiore esplosività può diventare micidiale in contropiede.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Agosto 2014)

E' Balotelli che l'ha sgonfiato, nel senso negativo del termine, demoralizzato, smorzato, sconcertato... Dovevano far battere i rigori e le punizioni a Stephan, o almeno spartirle col Baluba. Invece lo si è messo in un angolo al povero Stefanino. Lo si è pure criticato e messo sul mercato! 
Ma io il brivido di un giocatore eccezionale che spacca le partite, con la gente attaccata via a bordo campo con gli occhi strabuzzati tutti lì solo per questo nuovo fenomeno che farà la storia, l'ho provato con lui e pochi altri campioni, come un Roberto Baggio.
Guarda caso anche lui criticato e bistrattato.
[MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] chiama i giocatori con i loro nomi.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' Balotelli che l'ha sgonfiato, nel senso negativo del termine, demoralizzato, smorzato, sconcertato... Dovevano far battere i rigori e le punizioni a Stephan, o almeno spartirle col Baluba. Invece lo si è messo in un angolo al povero Stefanino. Lo si è pure criticato e messo sul mercato!
> Ma io il brivido di un giocatore eccezionale che spacca le partite, con la gente attaccata via a bordo campo con gli occhi strabuzzati tutti lì solo per questo nuovo fenomeno che farà la storia, l'ho provato con lui e pochi altri campioni, come un Roberto Baggio.
> Guarda caso anche lui criticato e bistrattato.


 [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] chiama i giocatori con i loro nomi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non so d'accordo sulla questione Baluba. La colpa sarebbe anche sua in tal caso.



Non ce l'ho tanto con Mario, è stata più colpa della dirigenza (ovvero Galliani + Raiola) che han deciso di mettere il Mediaticotelli sopra tutto e tutti, addirittura come Uomo Simbolo del Milan, appena arrivato... che smacco per Stephan! Avrebbe dovuto impuntarsi? Invece è una persona umile, fin troppo, e Mario vedendolo così umile ne ha fatto il proprio paggetto.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ho tanto con Mario, è stata più colpa della dirigenza (ovvero Galliani + Raiola) che han deciso di mettere il Mediaticotelli sopra tutto e tutti, addirittura come Uomo Simbolo del Milan, appena arrivato... che smacco per Stephan! Avrebbe dovuto impuntarsi? Invece è una persona umile, *fin troppo*, e Mario vedendolo così umile ne ha fatto il proprio paggetto.



Esattamente, e purtroppo nel calcio non è un merito quando è troppo. Balotelli dovrebbe dargli un pò di strafottenza.


----------



## Gas (3 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' Balotelli che l'ha sgonfiato, nel senso negativo del termine, demoralizzato, smorzato, sconcertato... Dovevano far battere i rigori e le punizioni a Stephan, o almeno spartirle col Baluba. Invece lo si è messo in un angolo al povero Stefanino. Lo si è pure criticato e messo sul mercato!
> Ma io il brivido di un giocatore eccezionale che spacca le partite, con la gente attaccata via a bordo campo con gli occhi strabuzzati tutti lì solo per questo nuovo fenomeno che farà la storia, l'ho provato con lui e pochi altri campioni, come un Roberto Baggio.
> Guarda caso anche lui criticato e bistrattato.



200% d'accordo con te.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Agosto 2014)

non è un giocatore che ha una grandissima visione di gioco e quindi quando si abbassa per venire a prendere il pallone diventa praticamente inutile, l'unica maniera per servirlo è in profondità perchè è molto veloce e riesce a liberarsi ma se manca gente di qualità dappertutto diventa difficilissimo per lui..


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è un giocatore che ha una grandissima visione di gioco e quindi quando si abbassa per venire a prendere il pallone diventa praticamente inutile, l'unica maniera per servirlo è in profondità perchè è molto veloce e riesce a liberarsi ma se manca gente di qualità dappertutto diventa difficilissimo per lui..



Non è vero in realtà. Non è un Rui Costa, è vero, ma fa delle belle cose anche a centrocampo. Solo che, appunto, le fa a centrocampo. Dovrebbe essere servito più in su nel campo, non necessariamente in profondità, ma non ce la facciamo perchè ci manca un centrocampo degno di questo nome.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non è vero in realtà. Non è un Rui Costa, è vero, ma fa delle belle cose anche a centrocampo. Solo che, appunto, le fa a centrocampo. Dovrebbe essere servito più in su nel campo, non necessariamente in profondità, ma non ce la facciamo perchè ci manca un centrocampo degno di questo nome.



secondo me no, a volte, se ha spazio, riesce a fare qualche cambio gioco, ma lo fa davvero troppo poco, sepsso si limita a scaricare il pallone e basta, non tenta mai la giocata difficile tipo che so saltare i due che gli si presentano davanti e aprire il gioco dall'altro lato..ma non gli si può chiedere di saper fare tutto, ha bisgno di essere servito più in prossimità dell'area di rigore..


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me no, a volte, se ha spazio, riesce a fare qualche cambio gioco, ma lo fa davvero troppo poco, sepsso si limita a scaricare il pallone e basta, non tenta mai la giocata difficile tipo che so saltare i due che gli si presentano davanti e aprire il gioco dall'altro lato..ma non gli si può chiedere di saper fare tutto, ha bisgno di essere servito più in prossimità dell'area di rigore..



In ciò che dici c'è del vero, ma spesso, se le giocate le fa a centrocampo, se anche salta i due uomini più vicini se ne trova altri due, è inutile. Se invece si trovasse più in avanti e saltasse due uomini si troverebbe in porta. E farebbe quelle che tu definisci come "giocate decisive". Che sono nelle sue corde.


----------



## davoreb (4 Agosto 2014)

che non sia il nuovo messi o maradona o zidane penso che lo sappiamo tutti.

la speranza è che possa diventare uno davvero forte che manca in italia (nazionale) dai tempi di totti giovane.

non so.... uno dei top 10 tipo ribery o robben che tra l'altro per sei mesi è stato a quei livelli.


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Agosto 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> che non sia il nuovo messi o maradona o zidane penso che lo sappiamo tutti.
> 
> la speranza è che possa diventare uno davvero forte che manca in italia (nazionale) dai tempi di totti giovane.
> 
> non so.... uno dei top 10 tipo ribery o robben che tra l'altro per sei mesi è stato a quei livelli.


ribery e robben negli ultimi 2-3 anni sono stati a quei livelli. altro che 6 mesi.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ribery e robben negli ultimi 2-3 anni sono stati a quei livelli. altro che 6 mesi.



Ovviamente attorno ai 30 anni, età della piena maturità sia fisica che mentale, sicuramente Stephan ha tutte le capacità con il lavoro di fare più di sei soli mesi importanti


----------



## davoreb (4 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ribery e robben negli ultimi 2-3 anni sono stati a quei livelli. altro che 6 mesi.



appunto.... Invece stephan ha fatto 6 mesi a quei livelli e basta


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Agosto 2014)

ElSha ha più classe di Ribery e Robben, i quali a vent'anni non mi sembra fossero sti promessi fenomeni, Stefan ha meno capacità di saltare l'uomo e meno forza (anaerobica), corre tantissimo ma perchè ha resistenza (aerobica). Tra due tre o quattro anni quando avrà un fisico adulto vedremo, adesso non ha senso fare paragoni tra dei 30enni e un ventunenne.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Agosto 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> appunto.... Invece stephan ha fatto 6 mesi a quei livelli e basta



Ha fatto 6 bene _solo_ mesi, eh beh nella sua _lunga carriera_ è troppo poco...

I vari top-player di adesso a quando avevano 20 anni avevano fatto anche meno di Stephan.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> ElSha ha più classe di Ribery e Robben, i quali a vent'anni non mi sembra fossero sti promessi fenomeni, Stefan ha meno capacità di saltare l'uomo e meno forza (anaerobica), corre tantissimo ma perchè ha resistenza (aerobica). Tra due tre o quattro anni quando avrà un fisico adulto vedremo, adesso non ha senso fare paragoni tra dei 30enni e un ventunenne.



Insomma, Robben lo seguo da quando passò al PSV ed era già un fenomeno con avvenire ben chiaro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Agosto 2014)

L'unica nostra certezza è un'incognita!


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> L'unica nostra certezza è un'incognita!



Sempre meglio della certezza di essere un cesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> ElSha ha più classe di Ribery e Robben, i quali a vent'anni non mi sembra fossero sti promessi fenomeni, Stefan ha meno capacità di saltare l'uomo e meno forza (anaerobica), corre tantissimo ma perchè ha resistenza (aerobica). Tra due tre o quattro anni quando avrà un fisico adulto vedremo, adesso non ha senso fare paragoni tra dei 30enni e un ventunenne.



ha meno tecnica di ribery, è meno brevilineo ad esempio, ma copre più campo, ribery è fortissimo negli ultimi 30 metri..


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha meno tecnica di ribery, è meno brevilineo ad esempio, ma copre più campo, ribery è fortissimo negli ultimi 30 metri..



Il primo ribery era un centrocampista vero... si faceva il mazzo... avanti-indietro tutta la partita.
poi quando e arrivato al bayern e stato spostato piu avanti con meno compiti difensivi (tanto il bayern di solito non doveva difendersi) ed e stato spostato sulla fascia sinistra (perche prima ha sempre giocato a destra a parte qualche partita... sia con il marsiglia che con galatasaray, metz e nazionale francese).

forse e per questo che e diventato molto piu temibile in fase offensiva... piu lucido.
non penso che ci sia qualcuno che chieda a elsha di fare il terzino aggiunto... lo fa perche sente il bisogno di farlo... ma poi spesso ha la palla in zona difensiva... al massimo a meta campo...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il primo ribery era un centrocampista vero... si faceva il mazzo... avanti-indietro tutta la partita.
> poi quando e arrivato al bayern e stato spostato piu avanti con meno compiti difensivi (tanto il bayern di solito non doveva difendersi) ed e stato spostato sulla fascia sinistra (perche prima ha sempre giocato a destra a parte qualche partita... sia con il marsiglia che con galatasaray, metz e nazionale francese).
> *
> forse e per questo che e diventato molto piu temibile in fase offensiva... piu lucido.
> non penso che ci sia qualcuno che chieda a elsha di fare il terzino aggiunto... lo fa perche sente il bisogno di farlo... ma poi spesso ha la palla in zona difensiva... al massimo a meta campo...*



Perfettamente quello che penso. Perchè per fare quel lavoro vendo El Shaarawy e compro Brighi che difende meglio. Stephan deve fare altre cose, non difendere com un terzino.


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perfettamente quello che penso. Perchè per fare quel lavoro vendo El Shaarawy e compro Brighi che difende meglio. Stephan deve fare altre cose, non difendere com un terzino.



il problema e che lui sente che la squadra ha bisogno di quel lavoro... e lo fa.
avessimo qualcuno di buono dietro per permetterli di rimanere in avanti farebbe sfracelli.

ma lo stesso balotelli fa piu o meno queste cose (a un livello ovviamente diverso).
spesso torna indietro a prendere palla... e poi ci disperiamo che non ci sia nessuno in area.
ma la verita e che se non torna dietro per prendere palla, rischia seriamente di non toccarla proprio.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> il problema e che lui sente che la squadra ha bisogno di quel lavoro... e lo fa.
> avessimo qualcuno di buono dietro per permetterli di rimanere in avanti farebbe sfracelli.
> 
> ma lo stesso balotelli fa piu o meno queste cose (a un livello ovviamente diverso).
> ...



Sì sì anche questo è vero. Ma anche Pelè farebbe fatica con questi dietro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perfettamente quello che penso. Perchè per fare quel lavoro vendo El Shaarawy e compro Brighi che difende meglio. Stephan deve fare altre cose, non difendere com un terzino.



su questo non c'è dubbio..però elsha per me ha caratteristiche diverse da un esterno normale, tipo l'esterno brevilineo che punta l'uomo senza scomodare i mostri sacri è insigne ad esempio, elsha è diverso, più potente a livello fisico, anche più veloce se vogliamo e più bravo ad attaccare la profondità però nell'uno contro uno e nella capacità di inventare come un centrocampista lascia un po a desiderare secondo me..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su questo non c'è dubbio..però elsha per me ha caratteristiche diverse da un esterno normale, tipo l'esterno brevilineo che punta l'uomo senza scomodare i mostri sacri è insigne ad esempio, elsha è diverso, più potente a livello fisico, anche più veloce se vogliamo e più bravo ad attaccare la profondità però nell'uno contro uno e nella capacità di inventare come un centrocampista lascia un po a desiderare secondo me..



Ma non ha la capacità di concludere. Ha un gran tiro ma è prevedibile nell'esecuzione, magari avesse il sinistro come il destro...


----------



## robs91 (4 Agosto 2014)

Ma non c'è paragone dai, Ribery e Robben sono nettamente superiori ad El Shaarawy(soprattutto il secondo).Non conta solo l'esperienza parlo proprio di tecnica individuale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non ha la capacità di concludere. Ha un gran tiro ma è prevedibile nell'esecuzione, magari avesse il sinistro come il destro...



se avesse un sinistro quanto meno un po più decente sarebbe molto più imprevedibile anche nel gioco..


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è paragone dai, Ribery e Robben sono nettamente superiori ad El Shaarawy(soprattutto il secondo).Non conta solo l'esperienza parlo proprio di tecnica individuale.



infatti


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se avesse un sinistro quanto meno un po più decente sarebbe molto più imprevedibile anche nel gioco..



Ma infatti io lo metterei a parte a fare il muro il venerdì.


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è paragone dai, Ribery e Robben sono nettamente superiori ad El Shaarawy(soprattutto il secondo).Non conta solo l'esperienza parlo proprio di tecnica individuale.



la vera forza di robben e una velocita e un accelerazione palla al piede spaventosa...
che poi fa SEMPRE le stesse cose... ma le fa talmente velocemente che non hai scampo.
elsha fa sempre pure lui lo stesso movimento... ma non ha lo stesso controllo di palla a grande velocita.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su questo non c'è dubbio..però elsha per me ha caratteristiche diverse da un esterno normale, tipo l'esterno brevilineo che punta l'uomo senza scomodare i mostri sacri è insigne ad esempio, elsha è diverso, più potente a livello fisico, anche più veloce se vogliamo e più bravo ad attaccare la profondità però nell'uno contro uno e nella capacità di inventare come un centrocampista lascia un po a desiderare secondo me..



Contro una difesa schierata fa ben poco. Anche per questo spero arrivi qualcun altro al posto di Cerci, bravo pure lui come contropiedista, ma se davanti trova un'area un po' intasata combina poco e nulla.


----------



## davoreb (5 Agosto 2014)

Esagerati.... Robben fino a tre-quattro anni fa e stato venduto a 15 milioni... Non so neanche in quante stagioni e andato in doppia cifra... Ribery simile

elsha la stagione 2012-2013 l'ha fatta ai loro livelli quindi per me con un Po di maturazione può arrivare ad essere un calciatore di quel livello entro un paio d'anni


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Agosto 2014)

Per me il giocatore più simile ad elsha, con le dovute proporzioni, è Reus.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Contro una difesa schierata fa ben poco. Anche per questo spero arrivi qualcun altro al posto di Cerci, bravo pure lui come contropiedista, ma se davanti trova un'area un po' intasata combina poco e nulla.



Fa ben poco anche perchè non può dialogare con nessuno. Secondo me El Shaarawy ha le potenzialità del Campione, e lo vedo migliorato nel gioco corale rispetto al 2012/2013. Con una squadra come la nostra non può esprimersi al meglio.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Esagerati.... Robben fino a tre-quattro anni fa e stato venduto a 15 milioni... Non so neanche in quante stagioni e andato in doppia cifra... Ribery simile
> 
> elsha la stagione 2012-2013 l'ha fatta ai loro livelli quindi per me con un Po di maturazione può arrivare ad essere un calciatore di quel livello entro un paio d'anni



Se non ricordo male invece Robben è costato 30 milioni al Bayern


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fa ben poco anche perchè non può dialogare con nessuno. Secondo me El Shaarawy ha le potenzialità del Campione, e lo vedo migliorato nel gioco corale rispetto al 2012/2013. Con una squadra come la nostra non può esprimersi al meglio.



Tante volte non gli passano la palla perchè ha un uomo a uno o due metri e si preferisce passarla indietro e cambiare gioco. Perchè hanno paura di dialogare e perdere palla, o perchè non hanno fiducia in lui o più semplicemente non sanno giocare.


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2014)

Elsha quando ha la palla tra i piedi fa la differenza....poi i paragoni non azzarderei a farli 

vediamo quest' anno cosa farà


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo che prenda il numero 7 di Robinho così posso prenderla. Ma sarà di Menez 

Con quel 92 osceno


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo che prenda il numero 7 di Robinho così posso prenderla. Ma sarà di Menez
> 
> Con quel 92 osceno



Veramente. Alla fine uno fa gli pare e a me frega poco visto che le magliette di solito non le compro, quindi non dovrei parlare, però sarebbe bello vedere lui con il 7 e Balotelli col 9. Almeno i pochi non cessi.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2014)

Solo fumo stasera. Qualche buon ripiegamento ma... A fine primo tempo devi tirare e fare gol in quell'occasione così..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2014)

Per il momento resta miracolato per 6 mesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per il momento resta miracolato per 6 mesi.



Oggi mi ha fatto uscire per la prima volte di bocca "E' tornato Pato".


----------



## Frikez (18 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per il momento resta miracolato per 6 mesi.



Io l'avrei portato in Brasile


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oggi mi ha fatto uscire per la prima volte di bocca "E' tornato Pato".



pato era un fenomeno, elsha non lo è mai stato, è un buon giocatore, può diventare un giocatore ottimo se aggiusta qualche piccola cosa nella sua maniera di giocare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Solo fumo stasera. Qualche buon ripiegamento ma... A fine primo tempo devi tirare e fare gol in quell'occasione così..



secondo me non sei obbligatro a fare gol, puoi anche sbagliare ma non devi calicare cosi molle, devi tirare a botta sicura, devi essere cattivo li, devi tirare per sfondare la porta


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2014)

E' un ragazzo con grandi qualità, ma anche con limiti che se non lima rischiano di ridimensionare la sua carriera al ribasso. Detto questo è decisamente in palla campionato, ben tornato Stephan!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2014)

Diamogli tempo, va già benissimo che stia facendo la preparazione senza intoppi


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un ragazzo con grandi qualità, ma anche con limiti che se non lima rischiano di ridimensionare la sua carriera al ribasso. Detto questo è decisamente in palla campionato, ben tornato Stephan!



Esattamente. Ma questo El Shaarawy è in linea col resto del Milan : mediocre.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2014)

è in forma, e ciò è confortante,
ma anche ieri ha dimostrato di essere un ottimo gregario, anche al massimo non ti vince le partite da solo.
Balo con tutti i suoi enormi difetti è di un altro pianeta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io l'avrei portato in Brasile


Prandelli è un bstrd a nn avrl chiamato al posto di qualsiasi altro attaccante


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è in forma, e ciò è confortante,
> ma anche ieri ha dimostrato di essere un ottimo gregario, anche al massimo non ti vince le partite da solo.
> Balo con tutti i suoi enormi difetti è di un altro pianeta



invece l'el shaarawy al top di due anni fa le partite te le vinceva da solo eccome


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> invece l'el shaarawy al top di due anni fa le partite te le vinceva da solo eccome



Quell'El Shaarawy era un ottimo giocatore. Pericolosissimo nelle ripartenze, saltava sempre l'uomo, ottimi posizionamenti e ottimi inserimenti, buon piede, bel tiro... Ora è comunque un'incognita. Sta di fatto che credo molto di più in lui che in Balotelli.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Ma questo El Shaarawy è in linea col resto del Milan : *mediocre*.



certe cose non si possono leggere...


----------



## runner (18 Agosto 2014)

l' importante è che stia bene fisicamente poi le prestazioni arriveranno!!


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> l' importante è che stia bene fisicamente poi le prestazioni arriveranno!!



Fisicamente è quello che sta meglio, assieme a Niang, sono già in forma campionato da almeno una settimana!


----------



## runner (18 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fisicamente è quello che sta meglio, assieme a Niang, sono già in forma campionato da almeno una settimana!



ma che sia al top della forma non mi pare...

diciamo che forse non essendolo gli altri pure lui non brilla


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma che sia al top della forma non mi pare...
> 
> diciamo che forse non essendolo gli altri pure lui non brilla



Beh ieri sera l'ho visto in palla alla grande, il fatto di aver fatto tutta la preparazione con grande motivazione lo aiuta, è assolutamente in forma a differenza almeno di oltre metà rosa


----------



## runner (18 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh ieri sera l'ho visto in palla alla grande, il fatto di aver fatto tutta la preparazione con grande motivazione lo aiuta, è assolutamente in forma a differenza almeno di oltre metà rosa



si che sia in forma di sicuro, però solo con delle partite di campionato potrà iniziare a crescere di più

alla fine ieri sera era proprio una partita dove nessuno si voleva far male e la gamba l' hano torata indietro tutti, lo voglio vedere quando sarà più marcato 

resta insieme a De Sciglio, De Jong, Alex e Balo uno dei pochi veramente forti


----------



## davoreb (18 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è in forma, e ciò è confortante,
> ma anche ieri ha dimostrato di essere un ottimo gregario, anche al massimo non ti vince le partite da solo.
> Balo con tutti i suoi enormi difetti è di un altro pianeta



ma Balotelli quando ha mostrato di essere più forte, parlo di una stagione piena?

l'unico che vince le partite da solo e CR7 e Ibra, nel campionato italiano anche tevez da noi faceva schifo ieri.

La squadra non ha nessun tipo di gioco e ieri facevano tutti fatica davanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)

senza balotelli ora deve riscattarsi


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ah si?? mi sembra che due anni fa ha trascinato il milan DA SOLO...perché non potrebbe farlo ancora?? perché tutti pessimisti su El Shaarawy?? ha segnato più di Balotelli senza rigori e in 5 mesi....



L'ho adorato per quei 6 mesi ma non mi dà buone sensazioni, sia per gli infortuni sia in campo. Spero di sbagliarmi, e spero che non faccia la fine di Pato.


----------



## aklos (23 Agosto 2014)

in problema di elsha è che in quei sei mesi faceva sempre le stesse cose, e le faceva benissimo per l'amor di Dio!
Ha fatto diversi gol in FOTOCOPIA,
sempre lo stesso modo di superare l'uomo...
lo stesso modo di attaccare la profondità e lo stesso movimento a rientrare...

beh dopo sei mesi lo sapeva marcare pure mia zia.
Poi ha provato a cambiare, ha provato a fare cose diverse...e non ci stava riuscendo...e poi si è infortunato...

ora è tutto da vedere...per affermarsi deve migliorare molto, offrire varianti, ed essere mentalmente più decisivo. Sta a lui...


----------



## davoreb (23 Agosto 2014)

Ma guardate che elsha era un promessa PRIMA di quei sei mesi!!!! Elsha è un grande giocatore, bisogna crederci!

Poi magari qualcuno pensa che dovrebbe rubare palla alla punta avversaria, farsi il cost to coast e segnare di sinistro... Ovviamente facendosi tutta la fascia almeno venti volte a partita e facendo 40 goal a stagione.

Io ho visto due partite dove facevano vedere i km corsi ed elsha era quello che aveva corso più in campo in entrambe! (una era quella contro lo zenit dove aveva anche segnato).


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2014)

bella progressione e gol.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2014)

Spero davvero che questa sia la sua stagione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

Forza Stephan te il nostro gioiello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

CHe gol ragazzi, controllo di palla eccezionale. E' già forte, il bello è che può migliorare ancora moltissimissimo!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2014)

Molto fiducioso in lui, spero questa sia la stagione della consacrazione. Forza Faraone!


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Agosto 2014)

A me piace abbastanza, è veloce e si applica, ma per essere un attaccante esterno è carente di fantasia e soprattutto non salta quasi mai l'uomo (dettaglio che non risalta a sufficienza quando si parla di lui).


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> A me piace abbastanza, è veloce e si applica, ma per essere un attaccante esterno è carente di fantasia e soprattutto non salta quasi mai l'uomo (dettaglio che non risalta a sufficienza quando si parla di lui).



Non salta l'uomo ? ma che partite hai visto ?


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non salta l'uomo ? ma che partite hai visto ?



Ho visto tutte le partite da quando è al Milan, quindi parlo con cognizione di causa.

El Shaarawy non salta quasi mai l'uomo, se cerchi i dati dei dribbling tentati/riusciti, anche nella sua migliore stagione, tra i pari-ruolo non è certo fra i migliori. Un attaccante esterno che salta l'uomo è Gervinho oppure Iturbe, mentre Stephan molto molto meno.
La sua azione tipo è il controllo in velocità e il rientro sul destro, ma l'uno contro uno puro per cercare la superiorità quante volte lo fa? Poche.

Da questo punto di vista è decisamente più estroso Menez.

Io El Shaarawy, essendo di Padova, lo seguo da prima che arrivasse al Milan e vorrei da sempre che dimostrasse più intraprendenza nel saltare l'uomo.

Infine, non ho miva detto che sia scarso eh, anzi! Avercene in rosa di giovani con questo potenziale, tuttavia vorrei che palesasse più personalità ed estro.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Ho visto tutte le partite da quando è al Milan, quindi parlo con cognizione di causa.
> 
> El Shaarawy non salta quasi mai l'uomo, se cerchi i dati dei dribbling tentati/riusciti, anche nella sua migliore stagione, tra i pari-ruolo non è certo fra i migliori. Un attaccante esterno che salta l'uomo è Gervinho oppure Iturbe, mentre Stephan molto molto meno.
> La sua azione tipo è il controllo in velocità e il rientro sul destro, ma l'uno contro uno puro per cercare la superiorità quante volte lo fa? Poche.
> ...



Sono d'accordo, Menez e taarabt sono molto più bravi id lui in questo. per questo dico che dovrebbe migliorare il sinistro.


----------



## davoreb (28 Agosto 2014)

Elsha non e un driblomane ma salta l'uomo ed è molto tecnico come giocatore che è quello che ci serve.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2014)

Elsha quest' anno ha una carica pazzesca secondo me....

gli hanno pure levato dall' area Balo e adesso sarà più libero di giocare


----------



## Morghot (31 Agosto 2014)

Aaaaah finalmente torna a fare quello che deve fare, grande elsha continua così e non ti rompere


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Può fare molto di più.

Lo dico perchè lo amo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2014)

A volte ci si dimentica quanto siano importanti la condizione fisica e la serenità.Adesso sta bene ed è tonato a fare le cose che gli competono.
Grande Ste.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2014)

Da sempre ripeto che è forte forte! E c'era chi lo metteva in dubbio.
Baciategli i piedi.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Da sempre ripeto che è forte forte! E c'era chi lo metteva in dubbio.
> Baciategli i piedi.



Io metto in dubbio questo El Shaarawy, so bene che può diventare un fuoriclasse. Proprio per questo deve stare più al centro del gioco.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2014)

Spero sia la stagione della sua consacrazione. L'inizio fa ben sperare.

Forza Faraone!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io metto in dubbio questo El Shaarawy, so bene che può diventare un fuoriclasse. Proprio per questo deve stare più al centro del gioco.



Sono anni che leggo commenti di tifosi che vogliono venderlo, che non può diventare un Fenomeno ecc.ecc.
Già a Padova si vedeva che non era uno qualsiasi.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono anni che leggo commenti di tifosi che vogliono venderlo, che non può diventare un Fenomeno ecc.ecc.
> Già a Padova si vedeva che non era uno qualsiasi.



Proprio per questo non accetto che giochi da uno qualunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo non accetto che giochi da uno qualunque.



Il ragazzo almeno adesso deve essere lasciato in pace.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2014)

Bravo sSte , taglia la cresta dimentica le nottate con Balo e continua a fare così .


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2014)

senza Balotelli è semplicemente un altro giocatore


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2014)

Ha quattro volte la voglia di giocare di Balotelli


----------



## Serginho (31 Agosto 2014)

Se qualcuno trova il video di quella skill in mezzo a tre la posti per favore. Grandissimo Elsha


----------



## rossovero (31 Agosto 2014)

Ottimo. Se imparasse ad andare anche sul sinistro ogni tanto...


----------



## walter 22 (31 Agosto 2014)

Galliani si sta già sfregando le mani per il prossimo anno


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Agosto 2014)

Al di là della singola giocata comunque, ha messo in mostra una voglia incredibile.
Questi sono i giocatori di cui abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2014)

Na quanto km ha fatto sarei curiosa, quando è partito per 1-0 ho avuto una paura assurda che si rompesse in style Pato non so perchè.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2014)

Stefanino 
Quanto ci sei mancato l'anno scorso.
Ha tutto per diventare un campione, la strada è ancora molto lunga ma se gioca sempre con questa dedizione e impara ad usare il sinistro potrà fare quello che vuole.


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2014)

finalmente elsha...


----------



## davoreb (1 Settembre 2014)

Che forte che e


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

Grande!!! il miglior in campo! e mancato solo il gol!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

Sempre detto che il vero fenomeno della rosa era lui e non quel cialtrone di Balotelli.
Io amo questo giocatore.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Settembre 2014)

L'anno prossimo parte.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ieri semplicemente atomico!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo parte.



se riuscissimo a qualificarci per la Champions grazie ad un miracolo divino, non è così scontato. 
Sono 2 estati che non spendiamo nulla e hai già ceduto Balotelli.
Con la qualificazione CL in tasca FORSE non lo vendiamo.
D'altronde la possibilità di venderlo già l'abbiamo avuta e non lo abbiamo ceduto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

ho sempre pensato che il vero fenomeno e potenziale campione di questa squadra fosse lui,bene che galliani ci ha venduto l'altro.
La progressione che ha fatto mi ha fatto lacrimare gli occhi....e il numero in mezzo a tre se passava era il gol dell anno....Forza Faraone!!!


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Bella prova ieri Stephan, imprendibile!


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bella prova ieri Stephan, imprendibile!



Si è stato pauroso, ma per essere critici, dico che deve imparare a gestirsi.

Nel secondo tempo era abbastanza in debito di ossigeno.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

grazie di esistere Stef!!


----------



## uoteghein (1 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è stato pauroso, ma per essere critici, dico che deve imparare a gestirsi.
> 
> Nel secondo tempo era abbastanza in debito di ossigeno.



Prestazione commovente del faraone. Corre per 5, assist, punta l'uomo...e se gli riesce quel numero alla fine entro in campo nudo!


----------



## Gas (1 Settembre 2014)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Prestazione commovente del faraone. Corre per 5, assist, punta l'uomo...e se gli riesce quel numero alla fine entro in campo nudo!



In realtà gli è riuscito, solo che ne ha saltati due e non il terzo. Ti vogliamo in campo nudo (quando gioca l'inter però)


----------



## uoteghein (1 Settembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> In realtà gli è riuscito, solo che ne ha saltati due e non il terzo. Ti vogliamo in campo nudo (quando gioca l'inter però)



non se c'è in campo Obi ahaha


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo parte.



.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo parte.



"C'è tempo fino alle 23". cit.


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Settembre 2014)

Che razza di magia ha fatto?


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che razza di magia ha fatto?



A momenti veniva giù lo stadio


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2014)

Mi sbilancio anche su di lui: con Conte diventerà un punto fermo della Nazionale, uno degli uomini se non l'uomo copertina dell'Italia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi sbilancio anche su di lui: con Conte diventerà un punto fermo della Nazionale, uno degli uomini se non l'uomo copertina dell'Italia



Non credo,Conte userà il 352.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non credo,Conte userà il 352.



Per me 3 - 3 - 4

Sarebbe FOLLE lasciar fuori Stephan se gioca cosi.


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non credo,Conte userà il 352.



Conte lo userà come seconda punta nel 3-5-2, ma probabilmente Conte proverà a passare gradualmente al 4-3-3.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non credo,Conte userà il 352.



All'inizio.
Poi secondo me passerà al 4-3-3 che per gli uomini a disposizione è forse lo schieramento migliore IMHO.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte lo userà come seconda punta nel 3-5-2, ma probabilmente Conte proverà a passare gradualmente al 4-3-3.



Occhio che Conte è sempre stato un appassionato di 442 e potrebbe proporlo in futuro.


Mi rifiuto di scrivere 424, stesso modulo scritto da giornalisti bimbiminkia.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Settembre 2014)

se fester lo vende a meno di 50 lo disintegro...giocatore che quando è in forma è semplicemente unico al mondo...mai visto uno arare la fascia come fa lui...se imparasse un po' ad usare il sinistro sarebbe devastante...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se fester lo vende lo disintegro.



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me 3 - 3 - 4
> 
> Sarebbe FOLLE lasciar fuori Stephan se gioca cosi.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> All'inizio.
> Poi secondo me passerà al 4-3-3 che per gli uomini a disposizione è forse lo schieramento migliore IMHO.



Beh,nel frattempo pare che contro l'Olanda farà la riserva di Joe Winco


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh,nel frattempo pare che contro l'Olanda farà la riserva di Joe Winco



Il test con l'Olanda è un'amichevole, contro la Norvegia ci si gioca punti importanti. Giocherà lì 
Poi ho fatto una considerazione a lungo termine


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me 3 - 3 - 4
> 
> Sarebbe FOLLE lasciar fuori Stephan se gioca cosi.



per me conte userà il 4-3-3, lo si può capire dai pochi centrali che ha convocato..


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2014)

se fa il 352 con elsha e candreva in fascia avrà tutta la mia stima


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2014)

In conferenza ha ammesso che il suo "blocco" dello scorso anno è stato fisico ma soprattutto mentale. Se si fosse sbloccato veramente avrei hype altissimo 



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non credo,Conte userà il 352.



Può giocare benissimo esterno sinistro


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> se fa il 352 con elsha e candreva in fascia avrà tutta la mia stima



se gioca cosi a quanto pare in fascia candreva e de sciglio e elsha nei due davanti in coppia con uno tra immobile e zaza..


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se gioca cosi a quanto pare in fascia candreva e de sciglio e elsha nei due davanti in coppia con uno tra immobile e zaza..



E' quello che farei io. Elsha deve fare l'attaccante, può essere devastante negli ultimi metri, ne ha tutte le qualità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' quello che farei io. Elsha deve fare l'attaccante, può essere devastante negli ultimi metri, ne ha tutte le qualità.



l'ideale sarebbe un 3-4-3 magari con de rossi e verratti la in mezzo e un elsha immobile florenzi davanti, sarebbe quanto meno una squadra molto dinamica e pericolosissima sulle fasce..


----------



## Gas (3 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me non dobbiamo aspettarci da lui i goal di una prima punta e valutarlo per i goal, lui fa un sacco di lavoro per la squadra, domenica ha fatto 3 assist DECISIVI, purtroppo due sono stati per Niang. Ma il suo contributo va ben oltra ai goal, personalmente non mi aspetto assolutamente la media goal della prima metà del 2012, e non lo valuterò in base ai goal.
Fenomeno vero, per me è un TOP PLAYER e non dico non "il nostro top player" ma proprio top player del panorama internazionale.


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Settembre 2014)

Elsha nel 3-5-2 lo vedo male a fare l'esterno di un centrocampo a 5 visto che in fase difensiva dovrebbe fare quasi il terzino di una difesa che diventa a 5...molto meglio come esterno alto in un 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

E' troppo importante nella fase difensiva.. deve tornare


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' troppo importante nella fase difensiva.. deve tornare



Concordo, ma occhio perchè con questo Menez quello che più di tutti rischia il posto per me è proprio il faraone.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2014)

Mi dispiace che a rimetterci sarà Honda, ma El Sha ci serve!!


----------



## Gas (15 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che a rimetterci sarà Honda, ma El Sha ci serve!!



Anche se Honda ha fatto progressi rispetto all'anno scorso, Elsha è sempre 2 spanne superiore a lui.


----------



## davoreb (15 Settembre 2014)

Se sta bene fisicamente gioca lui, tutti gli altri possono andare in panchina incluso menez


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che a rimetterci sarà Honda, ma El Sha ci serve!!



4-2-3-1


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma occhio perchè con questo Menez quello che più di tutti rischia il posto per me è proprio il faraone.



Ma proprio per niente starà in panchina il caro torres .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Settembre 2014)

Sentivo prima per radio che c'è pessimismo in vista di sabato. Non c'è mai pace. Questo rischia di essere Pato 2.0


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma proprio per niente starà in panchina il caro torres .



Per me, no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2014)

Buffa dixit...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 4-2-3-1


E' l'unico modulo che ci consente di far giocare tutti quei giocatori offensivi che abbiamo. Mi secca dover rinunciare a uno tra El Sha, Menez e Honda. Il francese oltretutto deve assolutamente giocare in posizione centrale (o finto 9 o trequartista), dove può essere determinante. Relegare Menez in fascia per far posto a Torres è uno spreco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' l'unico modulo che ci consente di far giocare tutti quei giocatori offensivi che abbiamo. Mi secca dover rinunciare a uno tra El Sha, Menez e Honda. Il francese oltretutto deve assolutamente giocare in posizione centrale (o finto 9 o trequartista), dove può essere determinante. Relegare Menez in fascia per far posto a Torres è uno spreco.



ma infatti pippo ha fatto capire che giocheremo cosi, non subito ma ci arriveremo a questa soluzione..


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2014)

Si hanno novità? Rientra contro la Juve?


----------



## runner (16 Settembre 2014)

secondo me partirà dalla panchina


----------



## Dave (16 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me partirà dalla panchina



Anche secondo me.
Pippo credo che preparerà Torres per Sabato...vedrei molto un attacco Honda Torres Menez con Stephan pronto ad entrare al 60°...
Non penso che Menez sarà limitato li a sinistra...Torres non è ne Pazzini ne Balotelli, è un giocatore che si muove e sfrutta gli spazi, Menez ne sfrutterebbe molto scambiandosi la posizione con lo spagnolo.


----------



## davoreb (16 Settembre 2014)

Questa è la soluzione:
De Jong
Muntari Bonaventura 
Menez Torres Elsha

ovviamente devono stare tutti bene.

Torres è uno che spazia e se guardate i dati fa molti assist per essere una punta.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2014)

Purtroppo uno dei peggiori in campo questa sera.
Mi aspetto di più da lui, troppo troppo timido.


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Settembre 2014)

Il peggiore in campo. Poca personalità contro la Juve, non chiede mai palla e non si propone, non tenta mai una giocata "difficile" che diventi pericolosa. Malissimo.

Atteso al riscatto a Empoli, ma secondo me difetta tantissimo di personalità...


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2014)

Onestamente è stato disastroso.

Dovessi fare paragoni basandomi solo su questa partita, dico che menez è addirittura di un altro livello


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Onestamente è stato disastroso.
> 
> Dovessi fare paragoni basandomi solo su questa partita, dico che menez è addirittura di un altro livello



In questo momento sì ma ieri hanno giocato quasi tutti male, soprattutto in attacco sia lui che Honda che Bonaventura hanno avuto pochissimi palloni, diciamo che accetto una brutta partita però adesso deve far vedere di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In questo momento sì ma ieri hanno giocato quasi tutti male, soprattutto in attacco sia lui che Honda che Bonaventura hanno avuto pochissimi palloni, diciamo che accetto una brutta partita però adesso deve far vedere di che pasta è fatto.


si bonaventura, così come torres, non mi sento di giudicarli

la partita era tostissima e i palloni pochi ma comunque per me ha fatto molto male. 
O meglio, essendo che potenzialmente si spera sia un grande giocatore, mi aspettavo qualcosa....più attributi, più pericoli da parte sua


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

ieri sera male, ma era palese come si portasse dietro scorie di settimane difficili, tant'è che era già previsto il cambio


----------



## Pivellino (21 Settembre 2014)

Spero che nelle prossime giornate i dubbi che ho su di lui svaniscano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2014)

D'accordo sacrificarsi, ma lui è un'ala e da un'ala mi aspetto gol e assist, non che faccia il terzino.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Forza Stephan.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Settembre 2014)

E' difficile avere continuità di belle prestazioni quando si hanno spesso problemi fisici. Confido comunque in ElSha!


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2014)

Sta dimostrando di essere un miracolato di sei mesi.
Senza cattiveria, abbastanza deluso.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sta dimostrando di essere un miracolato di sei mesi.
> Senza cattiveria, abbastanza deluso.



Calma con i giudizi ...
Sta deludendo anche a me, ma le qualità le ha. Deve avere più continua dal punto di vista fisico e soprattutto deve diventare più determinato e cattivo, più presente nel vivo del gioco.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (22 Settembre 2014)

Mi spiace dirlo ma forse l'abbiamo un pò sopravvalutato, è un ottimo giocatore ma non diventerá mai un campione


----------



## de sica (22 Settembre 2014)

Non ha la fame del campione secondo me... troppo moscio


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Calma con i giudizi ...
> Sta deludendo anche a me, ma le qualità le ha. Deve avere più continua dal punto di vista fisico e soprattutto deve diventare più determinato e cattivo, più presente nel vivo del gioco.



Lo dico dal suo annebbiamento dopo l'arrivo di Balo.. Troppo fragile mentalmente. Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente.


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Settembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Mi spiace dirlo ma forse l'abbiamo un pò sopravvalutato, è un ottimo giocatore ma non diventerá mai un campione



Sono d'accordo con te, gli mancano coraggio e personalità; pensa più a difendere che a dare qualità in avanti...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Per me dovrebbe fare il centravanti, e all'inizio contro la juve c'era lui in mezzo e Menez a sinistra


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lo dico dal suo annebbiamento dopo l'arrivo di Balo.. Troppo fragile mentalmente. Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente.



Secondo me dall'arrivo di Balo ha fatto i primi mesi molto bene (non devo ricordare tutte le partite in cui è stato decisivo o si è fatto un mazzo tanto a tutto campo, forse molti se le sono dimenticate), poi ha avuto un calo fisiologico. Alla fine di quella stagione sembrava quasi avesse fatto male (a sentire la stampa), quando si è classificato terzo nella classifica capocannonieri, nonostante non fosse una prima punta e fosse al primo vero anno di A, dietro a Cavani e Di Natale. L'anno scorso è stato praticamente sempre in infermeria, come poteva dar continuità alle sue prestazioni?
Non dico che vada giudicato con le fette di salame davanti agli occhi, ci mancherebbe, sarebbe sbagliatissimo dire che gioca bene anche quando fa pena, ma ricordiamoci che non ha nemmeno 22 anni. Non capisco perché non aspettare un giocatore giovane che ha dimostrato delle qualità.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Settembre 2014)

Insomma non può giocare


----------



## The Ripper (28 Settembre 2014)

se al posto di Torres metti lui (che deve giocare titolare) la partita la porti a casa (con Menez più avanzato)


----------



## Giuseppe milan (28 Settembre 2014)

rimango ancora dell idea che sia il giocatore più forte che abbiamo in rosa e se non va le colpe non sono solo sue


----------



## The Ripper (28 Settembre 2014)

Giuseppe milan ha scritto:


> rimango ancora dell idea che sia il giocatore più forte che abbiamo in rosa e se non va le colpe non sono solo sue



se almeno lo facesse giocare....


----------



## markjordan (28 Settembre 2014)

al 60esimo doveva entrare al posto di torres , tornare al 433 con menez falso 9 e jack a cc dove srviva + aiuto , pippo sveglia


----------



## Penny.wise (28 Settembre 2014)

Bocciato anche oggi...per quale motivo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2014)

Ma mi spiegate che diavolo ha questo ragazzo ???


----------



## 666psycho (29 Settembre 2014)

Peccato che non abbia giocato neanche contro il Cesena, mi piange il cuore vederlo in panchina...


----------



## davoreb (29 Settembre 2014)

non capisco il problema.

cioè i dati oggettivi dicono che ha giocato due partite: 

- prima da 7-8 in paggella. 
- seconda: male, ma non disastrosa da 5

Dopo queste due partite ecco alcuni commenti a caso sentiti anche da 'esperti' nel settore:

"non è un campione e non lo sarà mai"
"delusione della stagione"
"ha problemi di personalità"
"problemi a giocare con menez"
"non è in forma"
"sempre infortunato"
"bisogna venderlo alla prima offerta"

Inoltre è stato messo nelle gerarchie come quinta punta dietro anche a pazzini, intanto la partita migliore disputata finora rimane l'esordio contro la lazio con lui in campo.

Inzaghi poi dovrà spiegare come mai non ha fatto UN minuto che sia UNO nelle ultime due partite tra l'altro contro l'empoli si è scaldato per 30 minuti.


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> non capisco il problema.
> 
> cioè i dati oggettivi dicono che ha giocato due partite:
> 
> ...



Contro la Juve era da 4,5/5, NULLO.

Dopo la Lazio ha avuto ancora dei problemi fisici (troppi) e Inzaghi non l'ha più fatto giocare a seguito della orrenda prestazione contro la Juve, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## davoreb (29 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Contro la Juve era da 4,5/5, NULLO.
> 
> Dopo la Lazio ha avuto ancora dei problemi fisici (troppi) e Inzaghi non l'ha più fatto giocare a seguito della orrenda prestazione contro la Juve, un motivo ci sarà.



anche x aver fatto giocare bonera un motivo ci sarà. 

contro la Juve era da 5 come almeno altri 4-5 calciatori, io ero allo stadio e vedevi elsha ripiegare sempre fino al fondo. Honda ha fatto almeno 10-15 partite da 5. 

intanto due partite con i fenomeni menez, Honda e due pareggi.

io n


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> anche x aver fatto giocare bonera un motivo ci sarà.
> 
> contro la Juve era da 5 come almeno altri 4-5 calciatori, io ero allo stadio e vedevi elsha ripiegare sempre fino al fondo. Honda ha fatto almeno 10-15 partite da 5.
> 
> ...



Honda sono d'accordo, ieri non ha giocato bene (anche se su calcio piazzato è sempre pericoloso). Menèz è l'unico che accende la luce e salta l'uomo palla al piede (cosa che El Shaarawy non fa quasi mai).

A me interessa poco che ripieghi, non è un terzino!
Un attaccante esterno deve essere pericoloso, deve tirare in porta, creare superiorità, chiedere palla...non fare solo i compiti di copertura per i quali è lodatissimo El Shaa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2014)

Adesso i bonus stanno un po' esaurendosi, e' l'ora di una svolta decisa per questo ragazzo.
Sia lui, sia Inzaghi che deve preparargli il rientro nelle migliori condizioni, devono fare uno sforzo e cercare di premere sull'acceleratore.


----------



## davoreb (29 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Honda sono d'accordo, ieri non ha giocato bene (anche se su calcio piazzato è sempre pericoloso). Menèz è l'unico che accende la luce e salta l'uomo palla al piede (cosa che El Shaarawy non fa quasi mai).
> 
> A me interessa poco che ripieghi, non è un terzino!
> Un attaccante esterno deve essere pericoloso, deve tirare in porta, creare superiorità, chiedere palla...non fare solo i compiti di copertura per i quali è lodatissimo El Shaa...



ad esser pignolo menez è stato molto fine a se stesso nelle ultime due partite... Non è entrato in nessuna delle azioni dei gol e non ha messo nessuno davanti alla porta.

tornando ad elshaarawy mi piacerebbe vederlo fare 4-5 partite da titolare e poi a quel punto cominciò a valutare la sua stagione - nn dopo due partite giocate. (una bene ed una male) poi farlo rientrare contro la Juve e panchinarlo senza neanche dargli un minuto xkè contro la Juve ha fatto male non mi trova d'accordo!


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Settembre 2014)

Se fossimo pignoli con Stephan....ne verrebbero fuori delle belle...

Mènez ha colpito una traversa clamorosa a Empoli, dà sempre l'impressione di pericolosità e ha tecnica (cosa rarissimo in questo Milan).
Adesso avrà una settimana per respirare, me lo aspetto molto brillante contro il Chievo; magari con El Shaa...


----------



## davoreb (29 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Se fossimo pignoli con Stephan....ne verrebbero fuori delle belle...
> 
> Mènez ha colpito una traversa clamorosa a Empoli, dà sempre l'impressione di pericolosità e ha tecnica (cosa rarissimo in questo Milan).
> Adesso avrà una settimana per respirare, me lo aspetto molto brillante contro il Chievo; magari con El Shaa...



per me è più importante l'assist per honda con l'esterno che ha fatto elsha contro la Lazio che mille dribbling fine a se stessi come qualità tecnica.

contro il cesena ha fallito l'attacco, non la difesa ed anche menez ha fatto poco poco. Cmq se menez mi fa una quindicina di goal su azione smetto di essere pignolo


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> per me è più importante l'assist per honda con l'esterno che ha fatto elsha contro la Lazio che mille dribbling fine a se stessi come qualità tecnica.
> 
> contro il cesena ha fallito l'attacco, non la difesa ed anche menez ha fatto poco poco. Cmq se menez mi fa una quindicina di goal su azione smetto di essere pignolo



Citi l'unica cosa buona fatta da Stephan quest'anno, quando gli assist saranno 7/8 e inizierà a fare qualche gol (e magari a partecipare di più al gioco) parleremo di El Shaarawy in maniera diversa.

Io spero che esploda, perché è l'unico talento giovane che potenzialmente può farlo (considerando che De Sciglio ha evidenziato limiti enormi). Vedremo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Settembre 2014)

Contro il Chievo presumo ci sarà, io credo ciecamente in lui! Forza ragazzo.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Settembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Contro il Chievo presumo ci sarà, io credo ciecamente in lui! Forza ragazzo.



d'accordissimo con te! In El Shaarawy we trust!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Citi l'unica cosa buona fatta da Stephan quest'anno, quando gli assist saranno 7/8 e inizierà a fare qualche gol (e magari a partecipare di più al gioco) parleremo di El Shaarawy in maniera diversa.
> 
> Io spero che esploda, perché è l'unico talento giovane che potenzialmente può farlo (considerando che De Sciglio ha evidenziato limiti enormi). Vedremo.


I giocatori giovani devono passare da momenti negativi. Qui si è già celebrato il funerale di De Sciglio per 3 partite estremamente negative in questa stagione. Lo stesso accadrà se El Shaarawy dovesse giocare male 4/5 partite. Calma ragazzi, sia nei giudizi positivi che in quelli negativi. Non capisco come si possa pretendere da 2 ventunenni di essere continui e giocare sempre bene. I limiti ce li hanno tutti i giovani, a meno che non siano fuoriclasse, ma non si possono negare le potenzialità. O ci si crede nei giovani di valore o non ci si crede. Poi però nel caso venissero ceduti a 2 lire e dovessero esplodere da un momento all'altro nessuno dovrebbe provare a lamentarsi. Questa è la mia opinione.
Io nel Faraone ci credo molto. Il tempo dirà se sarà uno Zarate o un campione, ma nel frattempo bisogna dare fiducia al ragazzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2014)

ultima stagione in rossonero per lui? se Jack continua così, il Faraone non vede più il campo...


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ultima stagione in rossonero per lui? se Jack continua così, il Faraone non vede più il campo...



ma non scherziamo, una squadra che si rispetti deve avere SEMPRE valide alternative, a prescindere che il titolare sia Elsha o Bonaventura..specie con moduli come il 4-3-3 o il 4-2-3-1..poi sembra che per tanti sia una specie di Biabiany, io penso che tra essere CR7 e Biabiany ci siano anche delle vie di mezzo, e pure decisamente buone


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Ottobre 2014)

E anche quest'anno un sacco di "infortuni". Bene. Bravo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Ottobre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno un sacco di "infortuni". Bene. Bravo.


Ci mancavano i tuoi post


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2014)

Per me si presenta strafatto/spaccato di sostanze in allenamento, sennò non si spiega.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me si presenta strafatto/spaccato di sostanze in allenamento, sennò non si spiega.



Follia. Un calciatore a quei livelli non può assumere sostanze stupefacenti. Questa follia l'avevo già sentita lo scorso anno. Risentirla fa ridere.


----------



## arcanum (3 Ottobre 2014)

Concordo con Jino...tra l'altro se fosse un festaiolo l'avremmo già ceduto.
I problemi son di natura fisica e mentale a mio avviso, però son fiducioso per quest'anno onestamente.
C'è più spirito di gruppo e non c'è Balotelli...il Faraone può dire la sua tranquillamente


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Ottobre 2014)

Ma giù uno che va girando con quei capelli... fa capire che il gel lo distrae un po' troppo, per così dire 
Incredibile che tutti i crestati dobbiamo averli noi  Gente che pensa prima all'aspetto e poi a giocare


----------



## davoreb (3 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma giù uno che va girando con quei capelli... fa capire che il gel lo distrae un po' troppo, per così dire
> Incredibile che tutti i crestati dobbiamo averli noi  Gente che pensa prima all'aspetto e poi a giocare



speriamo di non comprare cr7 o vidal, altri due crestati gellati!!!!!


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> speriamo di non comprare cr7 o vidal, altri due crestati gellati!!!!!



mi accontenterei anche di Hamsik


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Follia. Un calciatore a quei livelli non può assumere sostanze stupefacenti. Questa follia l'avevo già sentita lo scorso anno. Risentirla fa ridere.



lo scorso anno era una situazione diversa, non si sa se possa aver avuto dei problemi, adesso il ragazzo sta bene, da questo punto di vista non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma giù uno che va girando con quei capelli... fa capire che il gel lo distrae un po' troppo, per così dire
> Incredibile che tutti i crestati dobbiamo averli noi  Gente che pensa prima all'aspetto e poi a giocare



già..meglio bonera con quei suoi capelli che in campo rende da dio


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Ma chi è che mette in giro ste voci su El Sharaawy? Ma dai, ma quali sostanze LOL

Al giorno d'oggi viene fuori di tutto sui personaggi famosi, pure quando fanno qualche scappatella di nascosto in qualche motel, figuriamoci se uno è palesemente drogato..su Adriano veniva fuori di tutto, e infatti era vero..


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Ottobre 2014)

Ancora con queste voci??
Ma basta sparare str...


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> speriamo di non comprare cr7 o vidal, altri due crestati gellati!!!!!





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> già..meglio bonera con quei suoi capelli che in campo rende da dio



Vabbè dai su ovviamente bisogna contestualizzare... Gente tipo Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Niang, hanno cercato di crearsi un personaggio prima ancora di diventare calciatori affermati. E vedendo Mastour si potrebbe dire lo stesso (ho visto una foto recentedove ha dei capelli da manicomio)

Cristiano Ronaldo è diventato il calciatore più mediatico del mondo dopo aver dimostrato di essere un fenomeno. Vidal si permette di essere tamarro dopo aver spaccato tutto alla Juve, Nainggolan con la sua cresta fosforescente pure.

Non dico che preferisco che siano dei timorati di Dio, semplicemente più sobri.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Ma chi è che mette in giro ste voci su El Sharaawy? Ma dai, ma quali sostanze LOL
> 
> Al giorno d'oggi viene fuori di tutto sui personaggi famosi, pure quando fanno qualche scappatella di nascosto in qualche motel, figuriamoci se uno è palesemente drogato..su Adriano veniva fuori di tutto, e infatti era vero..



Ma credo che Dexter stesse scherzando sulle sostanze


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma credo che Dexter stesse scherzando sulle sostanze



ah ok, perchè ho letto che erano cose dette anche la passata stagione, quindi pensavo che ci fosse qualcosa di vero (non nella voce in sè ma nel fatto che se ne parlasse)...chiedo [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] per conferma, dato che l'ha scritto lui


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma credo che Dexter stesse scherzando sulle sostanze



Scherzavo sul fatto che si presenta in allenamento strafatto (ovvio che no, prima si beve una caraffa di caffè e si toglie le occhiaie col fondotinta ), ma sul fatto che i giuuovani discotecari (come lui, Balo o Santon ) possano far cavolate in quel senso non scherzo per niente. Non sarebbe il primo nè l'ultimo ma son solo voci sterili a cui non credo troppo neanche io, quindi state sereni che il vostro idolo si vede che non gioca per "scelta tecnica" evidentemente.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Scherzavo sul fatto che si presenta in allenamento strafatto (ovvio che no, prima si beve una caraffa di caffè e si toglie le occhiaie col fondotinta ), ma sul fatto che i giuuovani discotecari (come lui, Balo o Santon ) possano far cavolate in quel senso non scherzo per niente. Non sarebbe il primo nè l'ultimo ma son solo voci sterili a cui non credo troppo neanche io, quindi state sereni che il vostro idolo si vede che non gioca per "scelta tecnica" evidentemente.



beh però dai, idolo o non idolo, io vorrei solo che fosse schierata la miglior formazione possibile..se Menez è fresco e non ha più problemi ok (anche se c'è da vedere se a sinistra renderà come ha fatto da falso nueve), però imho è un pò rischioso..tra l'altro c'è da considerare il lavoro che Elsha fa in fase di copertura, e il fatto che finora anche se è stato fuori non è che abbiamo fatto meglio, anzi


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai su ovviamente bisogna contestualizzare... Gente tipo Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Niang, hanno cercato di crearsi un personaggio prima ancora di diventare calciatori affermati. E vedendo Mastour si potrebbe dire lo stesso (ho visto una foto recentedove ha dei capelli da manicomio)
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo è diventato il calciatore più mediatico del mondo dopo aver dimostrato di essere un fenomeno. Vidal si permette di essere tamarro dopo aver spaccato tutto alla Juve, Nainggolan con la sua cresta fosforescente pure.
> 
> Non dico che preferisco che siano dei timorati di Dio, semplicemente più sobri.



Balotelli quando si è tagliato la cresta e tolto l'orecchino ha cominciato a fare persino peggio in campo. Quello che conta è la vita da atleta e l'atteggiamento in campo.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno era una situazione diversa, non si sa se possa aver avuto dei problemi, adesso il ragazzo sta bene, da questo punto di vista non ci sono dubbi



Anche lo scorso anno che ha giocato poco e nulla non avrebbe potuto farlo, hai idea a quanti controlli prima del club, poi della federazione i calciatori vengano sottoposti? E' impossibile che oggi un calciatore assuma una droga e la faccia franca da qui a prossimi mesi, vieni beccato al 100%, garantito.

E credimi, anche se fosse vero una società non chiude un occhio, ti licenzia, ti rovina e ti fa causa.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Scherzavo sul fatto che si presenta in allenamento strafatto (ovvio che no, prima si beve una caraffa di caffè e si toglie le occhiaie col fondotinta ), ma sul fatto che i giuuovani discotecari (come lui, Balo o Santon ) possano far cavolate in quel senso non scherzo per niente. Non sarebbe il primo nè l'ultimo ma son solo voci sterili a cui non credo troppo neanche io, quindi state sereni che il vostro idolo si vede che non gioca per "scelta tecnica" evidentemente.



Guarda, se pensi che sia il mio idolo, ti sbagli di grosso. Al Milan non ne ho più da un'era di idoli. Detto questo che possano chiudere le discoteche, mangiare sregolati, stare tutta la notte svegli, sbronzarsi, fumare un pacchetto di sigarette, andare a mignotte sono ovviamente tutte cose fattibili. Le droghe come sussurravi tu, che per inciso negli esami ti rimangono tracce anche per nove mesi in alcuni casi, capisci bene sia totalmente impossibile.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, se pensi che sia il mio idolo, ti sbagli di grosso. Al Milan non ne ho più da un'era di idoli. Detto questo che possano chiudere le discoteche, mangiare sregolati, stare tutta la notte svegli, sbronzarsi, fumare un pacchetto di sigarette, andare a mignotte sono ovviamente tutte cose fattibili. Le droghe come sussurravi tu, che per inciso negli esami ti rimangono tracce anche per nove mesi in alcuni casi, capisci bene sia totalmente impossibile.


Per me è impossibile 1 anno fuori dai campi di gioco per una frattura al dito del piede,son pareri. Questo inizio di stagione è chiaro che sta faticando causa concorrenza e forma fisica. Sugli idoli non mi riferivo a te.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me è impossibile 1 anno fuori dai campi di gioco per una frattura al dito del piede,son pareri. Questo inizio di stagione è chiaro che sta faticando causa concorrenza e forma fisica. Sugli idoli non mi riferivo a te.



Ma guarda che l'hanno scorso io ero forse uno dei pochi a dire che non era per niente da sottovalutare quell'infortunio, una frattura ad un piede che di fatto è quello che ti serve per fare il tuo lavoro non può essere una cosa da poco, hanno preferito non operare subito, non è stata la scelta giusta e di fatto si sono buttati via un paio di mesi. 

Quando Inzaghi dice di stimarlo non mente, è vero, però in questo momento c'è gente che sicuramente sta meglio di lui, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## markjordan (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me è impossibile 1 anno fuori dai campi di gioco per una frattura al dito del piede,son pareri. Questo inizio di stagione è chiaro che sta faticando causa concorrenza e forma fisica. Sugli idoli non mi riferivo a te.


possibilissimo , perdi 2 mesi , ti operi altri 2 mesi altri 2 di recupero e sei a maggio , voila'


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2014)

Qual è il senso di lasciare in panchina un giocatore del genere?
Entra e mostra a tutti che ha numeri che i restanti giocatori della rosa rossonera (Menez escluso) fanno solo alla playstation. Corre, ha determinazione, mette a Bonaventura una palla solo da spingere dentro, fa tacchi no look, salta uomini e conquista ammonizioni e....chi gioca? Honda? ma lol inzaghi...


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2014)

Molto bene oggi per me si merita più spazio, intanto ha anche perso la nazionale.


----------



## CrisRs (4 Ottobre 2014)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Qual è il senso di lasciare in panchina un giocatore del genere?
> Entra e mostra a tutti che ha numeri che i restanti giocatori della rosa rossonera (Menez escluso) fanno solo alla playstation. Corre, ha determinazione, mette a Bonaventura una palla solo da spingere dentro, fa tacchi no look, salta uomini e conquista ammonizioni e....chi gioca? Honda? ma lol inzaghi...



dai non scherziamo...ok che ha i numeri...ma vuoi togliere questo honda? honda non si deve toccare ora...4 gol in 6 partite...per me si dovrebbe giocare con 4231, de jong bonaventura elsha menez honda torres...


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Ottobre 2014)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> dai non scherziamo...ok che ha i numeri...ma vuoi togliere questo honda? honda non si deve toccare ora...4 gol in 6 partite...per me si dovrebbe giocare con 4231, de jong* bonaventura elsha menez honda torres.*..



fossimo alla playstation si.nella realtà uno dei 5 evidenziati è di troppo .


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2014)

Fossimo una società normale Sassari Torres sarebe in panchina, El Sha titolare e Menez al centro dove si esprime meglio
Per far giocare l'acquistone mediatico Sassari Torres ci becchiamo un Menez fuori posizione e un talento cristallino in panca

Ribadisco:
Honda-Bonaventua-El Sha
Menez
o
X-De Jong-Bonaventura
Honda-Menez-El Sha 

sono i moduli con cui giocare.
Tanto nessuno dei nostri esterni sa giocare con e soprattutto PER il centravanti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2014)

Per me il Faraone può avere un bel futuro come centravanti


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2014)

Sperando che si alleni bene, a Verona potrebbe fare ottime cose.
Penso che il Verona, che storicamente si esalta contro il Milan, cercherà di attaccarci e spremerci, quindi noi potremo sfruttare al meglio il contropiede che con Menez ed Elsha sarebbe devastante.


----------



## Davidinho22 (5 Ottobre 2014)

a questo punto, finalmente, mi sembra veramente palese come in panca ci debba andare torres, altro che faraone, spero che alla prossima sia titolare. Fortunatamente non ho visto un giocatore svogliato o comunque "abbattuto", merita il posto. Ciò non toglie che torres si stia impegnando, non è assolutamente questo che dico, ma ai fatti mi sembra più utile elsha adesso


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2014)

ieri torres , diciamolo, è anche stato servito male.
menez piuttosto che giocarla la portava praticamente sempre, mille dribbling mille avanti indietro, e quando tu sei un centravanti hai bisogno di uno che quando è in fascia crossi, e che lo faccia a tempo.

menez non è e non sarà mai una vera ala.

detto questo, se lo aiutassimo un po' invece di lasciarlo solo in mezzo a mille, potrebbe anche fare bene, la juve per dire attacca sistematicamente con 2 punte quasi in linea al limite dell'area, dove possono dialogare e facilitare gli inserimenti delle mezz'ali, noi giochiamo da sempre con 1 isolato là davanti, e l'unico capace di farlo alla grande era pippo, anche perchè aveva cafu serginho pirlo seedorf kaka che gliela passavano eh...

ieri muntari avra' passato a caso mille volte , i cross arrivavano sempre male e fuori tempo, in uno torres è arrivato in ritardo (seconda volta,anche a cesena situazione identica sempre anticipato) , diciamo che la sua serata sfortunata si è materializzata in toto quando ha calciato a porta semi vuota, seppur defilato, in malomodo sbilenco.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Ottobre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> fossimo alla playstation si.nella realtà uno dei 5 evidenziati è di troppo .



Allora 4-2-3-1 con Elsha Bonaventura Honda dietro a Menez


----------



## 666psycho (17 Ottobre 2014)

spero che avrà la possibilità di dimostrare quello che vale, anche se per me non ci sono dubbi! spero tanto che potrà zittire tutti i suoi dettratori! Forza Stephan!


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Ottobre 2014)

In Italia si beatificano gli Zaza e poi si getta il fango addosso ad uno dei pochi veri talenti del nostro movimento calcistico (ha 21 anni, forse qualcuno ogni tanto se lo dimentica).
Mi auguro che saprà zittire tutti i suoi detrattori perché il talento c'è eccome.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In Italia si beatificano gli Zaza e poi si getta il fango addosso ad uno dei pochi veri talenti del nostro movimento calcistico (ha 21 anni, forse qualcuno ogni tanto se lo dimentica).
> Mi auguro che saprà zittire tutti i suoi detrattori perché il talento c'è eccome.



Me lo auguro anch'io sia chiaro, ma fino a prova contraria...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In Italia si beatificano gli Zaza e poi si getta il fango addosso ad uno dei pochi veri talenti del nostro movimento calcistico (ha 21 anni, forse qualcuno ogni tanto se lo dimentica).
> Mi auguro che saprà zittire tutti i suoi detrattori perché il talento c'è eccome.



Magari Stephan dovrebbe raparsi come Zaza, così penserebbe seriamente a giocare a pallone e non perderebbe tempo a pensare ai capelli...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Ottobre 2014)

bellissimo assit!!


----------



## Hammer (19 Ottobre 2014)

Cesso?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ottima partita fino ad ora, in pratica esula De Sciglio da compiti difensivi e offensivi


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Non ha giocato male, certo ha sbagliato un gol pazzesco ad inizio partita, li devi tirare di collo e uccidere il portiere. Deve lavorare tanto sul tiro, non è veramente capace di fare un tiro pulito, forte.

Comunque il ragazzo è molto prezioso per noi e sono convinto non possa che migliorare.

L'assist tra l'altro di oggi è stato fantastico.


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2014)

buoni segnali incoraggianti


----------



## Penny.wise (19 Ottobre 2014)

è mancato solo il gol ma deve stare tranquillo, arriverà anche quello, specie se continua così.

gran bella prestazione, mi è piaciuto molto..lo sfogo ci può anche stare, a maggior ragione se era contro sè stesso, e anche fosse stato verso l'allenatore vorrei ricordare che lo stesso Inzaghi era uno molto fumantino quando veniva sostituito (specie se non aveva segnato)..almeno dimostra che ci tiene e ha grande voglia.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

peccato per il gol mangiato, ma ha giocato molto bene. Non doveva uscire.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2014)

oggi mi è piaciuto molto,ha giocato anche per la squadra:si è sbattuto per la maglia.Splendido l'assist per il primo gol di honda


----------



## Jaqen (19 Ottobre 2014)

Gli manca un sacco il tiro forte..


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gli manca un sacco il tiro forte..



Essi, se vi ricordate in quei sei mesi in cui segnava ad ogni domenica io già ve lo dicevo, questo ragazzo deve imparare a calciare forte e non solo a piazzare con il piatto. Oltre al dover imparare a usare anche di più il piede mancino, in generale.

Ecco, in questo Stephan deve ancora crescere, se lo farà per me è un giocatore assolutamente top, uno da 40 mln.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Essi, se vi ricordate in quei sei mesi in cui segnava ad ogni domenica io già ve lo dicevo, questo ragazzo deve imparare a calciare forte e non solo a piazzare con il piatto. Oltre al dover imparare a usare anche di più il piede mancino, in generale.
> 
> Ecco, in questo Stephan deve ancora crescere, se lo farà per me è un giocatore assolutamente top, uno da 40 mln.


 
ma tipo catania-Milan:1-3, Napoli-Milan:2-2, o Udinese-Milan:2-1???


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gli manca un sacco il tiro forte..


.


----------



## davoreb (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ha paura sotto porta di sbagliare, comunque la squadra con lui gioca meglio senza dubbio.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Ottobre 2014)

No ma intendo la secca. La palla forte. Non è una sua carta...come il calciare col sinistro..


----------



## DannySa (19 Ottobre 2014)

Più che altro è poco lucido sotto porta, si è visto quando ha calciato in modo sbilenco e non aveva nessuno davanti, cosa che gli succede spessissimo e da sempre.
Dovrebbe lavorare su questo, potrebbe ovviare a questo problema se fosse sempre aggressivo, in qualche modo la differenza la fa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi gli e mancato solo il gol e tanto sacrificio bravo el.


----------



## Julian Ross (19 Ottobre 2014)

Gli manca il dribbling, continua a essere troppo timido nel saltare l'uomo. Però sull'esterno sinistro è imprescindibile per il Milan di oggi.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma tipo catania-Milan:1-3, Napoli-Milan:2-2, o Udinese-Milan:2-1???



bravo a ricordarlo a chi non ricorda o non vuole ricordare...


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma tipo catania-Milan:1-3, Napoli-Milan:2-2, o Udinese-Milan:2-1???



Ok, ma ti rendi conto che citi tre occasioni? Della serie una rondine non fa primavera. 

La maggior parte dei gol Stephan li ha fatti di piatto, che per carità se è la sua specialità ci può stare, ma forse non ricordi ma sai quanti gol ha sbagliato in questi anni perchè non calcia forte? Perchè non fa un bel tiro di collo? Oggi ne è stato l'esempio. 

Lo adoro, ma se non cresce nei suoi difetti non si potrà mai considerare un giocatore top, uno da Real Madrid per intenderci.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, ma ti rendi conto che citi tre occasioni? Della serie una rondine non fa primavera.
> 
> La maggior parte dei gol Stephan li ha fatti di piatto, che per carità se è la sua specialità ci può stare, ma forse non ricordi ma sai quanti gol ha sbagliato in questi anni perchè non calcia forte? Perchè non fa un bel tiro di collo? Oggi ne è stato l'esempio.
> 
> Lo adoro, ma se non cresce nei suoi difetti non si potrà mai considerare un giocatore top, uno da Real Madrid per intenderci.



Esatto. E il tiro di collo è una goccia nel mare.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Esatto. E il tiro di collo è una goccia nel mare.



Poi è forte, lo adoro per carità, ha tanti altri pregi. 

Io parlo solo dei suoi difetti perchè un giocatore che vuole diventare veramente al top proprio sui difetti deve lavorare, mica solo giocare sui pregi.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi è forte, lo adoro per carità, ha tanti altri pregi.
> 
> Io parlo solo dei suoi difetti perchè un giocatore che vuole diventare veramente al top proprio sui difetti deve lavorare, mica solo giocare sui pregi.



Per parlare di esterni. Hai visto i gol di Callejon ?


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per parlare di esterni. Hai visto i gol di Callejon ?



Callejon è un giocatore straordinario, per me fu una sorpresa lo scorso anno, non ci avrei scommesso un soldo bucato. 

Certo lo spagnolo è un 87, l'italiano un 92. Stephan ha tutto il tempo di migliorare, certo deve impegnarsi a farlo, semplicemente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Ottobre 2014)

una cosa è certa, il milan migliore lo vediamo con lui in campo, è successo contro la lazio e oggi anche contro il verona, già solo per questa merita di giocare titolare, ci da imprevedibilità sulla fascia e si commpleta bene con honda che gioca dall'altro lato..


----------



## Penny.wise (20 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> una cosa è certa, il milan migliore lo vediamo con lui in campo, è successo contro la lazio e oggi anche contro il verona, già solo per questa merita di giocare titolare, ci da imprevedibilità sulla fascia e si commpleta bene con honda che gioca dall'altro lato..



si completa bene con Honda perchè il giapponese sta interpretando il ruolo dell'esterno in maniera non solo ottima ma anche "nuova"..è abilissimo nell'inserimento, come fosse un incursore di centrocampo, gli altri aprono gli spazi e lui ci si butta dentro..ovviamente senza il dribbling e la velocità di un esterno di ruolo, ma ha un'ottima visione di gioco e una tecnica che gli consentono di segnare tanto, e le qualità giuste per sfruttare il gioco dei compagni e farlo risaltare a sua volta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> si completa bene con Honda perchè il giapponese sta interpretando il ruolo dell'esterno in maniera non solo ottima ma anche "nuova"..è abilissimo nell'inserimento, come fosse un incursore di centrocampo, gli altri aprono gli spazi e lui ci si butta dentro..ovviamente senza il dribbling e la velocità di un esterno di ruolo, ma ha un'ottima visione di gioco e una tecnica che gli consentono di segnare tanto, e le qualità giuste per sfruttare il gioco dei compagni e farlo risaltare a sua volta.



sisi..concordo e ti diro di più, secondo me con la tecnica e la visione di gioco che ha honda col mancino potrebbe anche mandare in porta elsha che va a fare il taglio dall'altro lato, sarà solo questione di tempo, più giocano assieme e più migliorano l'intesa


----------



## Penny.wise (20 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sisi..concordo e ti diro di più, secondo me con la tecnica e la visione di gioco che ha honda col mancino potrebbe anche mandare in porta elsha che va a fare il taglio dall'altro lato, sarà solo questione di tempo, più giocano assieme e più migliorano l'intesa



a maggior ragione che Honda lo proverei anche a centrocampo..magari non sempre, dato che è così utile e decisivo davanti, ma per variare modulo e mettere davanti i vari Menez, Torres, Elsha, Bonaventura (anche se Jack mi piace molto come mezzala) e farli ruotare a loro volta..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> a maggior ragione che Honda lo proverei anche a centrocampo..magari non sempre, dato che è così utile e decisivo davanti, ma per variare modulo e mettere davanti i vari Menez, Torres, Elsha, Bonaventura (anche se Jack mi piace molto come mezzala) e farli ruotare a loro volta..



È quello chw vado ripetendo dall'estate ma anche io mi sono convinto che è mwglio non toccarlo.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, ma ti rendi conto che citi tre occasioni? Della serie una rondine non fa primavera.
> 
> La maggior parte dei gol Stephan li ha fatti di piatto, che per carità se è la sua specialità ci può stare, ma forse non ricordi ma sai quanti gol ha sbagliato in questi anni perchè non calcia forte? Perchè non fa un bel tiro di collo? Oggi ne è stato l'esempio.
> 
> Lo adoro, ma se non cresce nei suoi difetti non si potrà mai considerare un giocatore top, uno da Real Madrid per intenderci.



oggi il gol non l'ha sbagliato perché ha provato il piattone, ma perché l'ha schiacciata a terra.
El Shaarawy tira anche di punta e di interno destro. Certo, deve imparare meglio a usare il piede... deve sapere quando è il momento di fare una determinata cosa e quando un'altra, ma non si può dire che non sappia tirare di collo. E' un giocatore della serie A... qualsiasi giocatore della serie A, anche il più scarso degli scarsi, sa tirare di collo. Non è proprio possibile che un attaccante non sappia tirare di collo. Non arrivi in Serie A altrimenti.. ma nemmeno in B, in C ecc...ecc... E' uno di quei "fondamentali" che nemmeno ti insegnano alle scuole calcio perché è assolutamente naturale.
Il tiro di collo quando si è in corsa è il più semplice da eseguire.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> oggi il gol non l'ha sbagliato perché ha provato il piattone, ma perché l'ha schiacciata a terra.
> El Shaarawy tira anche di punta e di interno destro. Certo, deve imparare meglio a usare il piede... deve sapere quando è il momento di fare una determinata cosa e quando un'altra, ma non si può dire che non sappia tirare di collo. E' un giocatore della serie A... qualsiasi giocatore della serie A, anche il più scarso degli scarsi, sa tirare di collo. Non è proprio possibile che un attaccante non sappia tirare di collo. Non arrivi in Serie A altrimenti.. ma nemmeno in B, in C ecc...ecc... E' uno di quei "fondamentali" che nemmeno ti insegnano alle scuole calcio perché è assolutamente naturale.
> Il tiro di collo quando si è in corsa è il più semplice da eseguire.



Eppure io resto convinto che se ieri quel tiro l'avesse fatto di collo avrebbe avuto la giusta cattiveria per fare gol. Allo stesso tempo in serata se un certo Callejon quel primo tiro l'avesse fatto di piatto per una cosa o per un'altra non sarebbe entrata. 

El Shaarawy segna il 90% dei suoi gol non di collo, son dati di fatto, ma in generale quanti bei tiri gli vedi fare di collo pieno in porta? Capisco non sia il suo forte, però bisognerebbe lavorarci.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Ottobre 2014)

Si vede a tratti e fa sempre le stesse cose, perfetto! Usa quel sinistro


----------



## Penny.wise (26 Ottobre 2014)

Dispiace, stasera ha inciso pochissimo, per non dire niente..qualche buono spunto, ma fine a sè stesso, a livello di gioco e di pericolosità è stato impalpabile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2014)

Non fa mai nulla che conta. Il bello è che fisicamente è in palla ed è inutile lo stesso, perché tecnicamente non è nulla di che

Il problema è che ormai è considerato "forte" dalle capre che si occupano di calcio e quindi giocherà sempre, rinnoverà e via dicendo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2014)

non vede la porta neanche in cartolina, davvero assurda l'involuzione che ha avuto


----------



## robs91 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Pure sto qui si lamenta tanto ma alla fine quando gioca non fa nulla di che.Non basta certo il sacrificio, da una punta esterna/ala mi aspetto ben altro.Ma evidentemente questo è il suo livello,anche lui pompato come De Sciglio....


----------



## DannySa (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io rimetterei Menez al suo posto in modo da giocare con una punta di ruolo tipo a Verona e quindi con movimenti atti a liberare lo spazio per gli esterni e sgravarlo dalle responsabilità di giocare da solo e sempre alla ricerca del dribbling in mezzo a 4.
Se noi giochiamo come stasera o sono in palla o finisce che non si conclude niente e caro Stephan tu sei il re nel non concludere niente nemmeno per sbaglio.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Nel primo tempo mi è piaciuto. Nella ripresa è gradualmente scomparso allo stesso modo della squadra nel suo complesso.
Prestazione incolore.
La fascia che 2 anni fa è stata il nostro punto di forza per il raggiungimento del 3° posto attualmente è il nostro punto debole.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io rimetterei Menez al suo posto in modo da giocare con una punta di ruolo tipo a Verona e quindi con movimenti atti a liberare lo spazio per gli esterni e sgravarlo dalle responsabilità di giocare da solo e sempre alla ricerca del dribbling in mezzo a 4.
> Se noi giochiamo come stasera o sono in palla o finisce che non si conclude niente e caro Stephan tu sei il re nel non concludere niente nemmeno per sbaglio.



Concordo con te. Menez sull'esterno e Torres davanti.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

Bah, Menez imho ha fatto malino quando ha giocato da esterno..ha dato prova di non saper assolutamente fare l'ala, infatti si spostava sempre al centro e non cercava mai dribbling e profondità sulla fascia, non sa proprio farle queste cose, in quel ruolo..

Io penso che il modulo col falso nueve sia il migliore e che sia Menez che Elsha debbano giocare, ieri sera il centrocampo era inesistente dal punto di vista del gioco e dei palloni buoni, imho è li che deve cambiare qualcosa..serve un centrocampo che dia supporto all'attacco e che abbia tecnica, non solo grinta e dinamismo, fermo restando che ieri non si sono visti neanche grinta e dinamismo


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Ottobre 2014)

Manca sempre la personalità, e la partecipazione al gioco è sempre insufficiente.


----------



## Dexter (29 Ottobre 2014)

Non c'entra niente neanche col ruolo ma siccome sbeffeggiavamo in estate la Juve, me compreso, voglio dire una cosa: Morata gli da 'le piste.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Io gli voglio bene, ma secondo me serve qualcuno che lo appiccica al muro e gli urla in faccia che è un cesso da Ringo championship.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Ottobre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non c'entra niente neanche col ruolo ma siccome sbeffeggiavamo in estate la Juve, me compreso, voglio dire una cosa: Morata gli da 'le piste.



mica per niente uno era nel real e l'altro lo cercano giusto in russia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ossessionato dal gol, ieri sera poteva passare un paio di palloni e invece se intestardito nell'azione personale e ovviamente è stato fermato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Novembre 2014)

Ridicolo


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2014)

Sbaglia tutti i passaggi, sbaglia tutti i controlli. O gli infortuni lo hanno involuto definitivamente o due anni fa era dopato. Inguardabile e poi dicono che bisogna dare fiducia ai giovani, ma sono cinque giornate che gioca con continuità...


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2014)

Ha perso il coraggio di puntare l'uomo, non ci prova più, si limita alla giocata semplice e basta...per carità ci sono momenti della partita in cui è cosa buona e giusta, ma se non provi mai a saltare l'uomo diventi un giocatore pressoche normale


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2014)

Già solo per la simulazione ridicola l'avrei sbattuto fuori, speriamo si riprenda altrimenti ci sarà da rosicare per non averlo venduto prima che ci davano un bel pò di soldi.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Già solo per la simulazione ridicola l'avrei sbattuto fuori, speriamo si riprenda altrimenti ci sarà da rosicare per non averlo venduto prima che ci davano un bel pò di soldi.



Diciamo le cose come stanno, il Milan quell'estate l'aveva già venduto, è stato il ragazzo a rifiutare la Russia e voler rimanere al Milan e a Milano.


----------



## runner (3 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sbaglia tutti i passaggi, sbaglia tutti i controlli. O gli infortuni lo hanno involuto definitivamente o due anni fa era dopato. Inguardabile e poi dicono che bisogna dare fiducia ai giovani, ma sono cinque giornate che gioca con continuità...



ma se è entrato nel secondo tempo....


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma se è entrato nel secondo tempo....


Ho detto con continuità, non che è sempre titolare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2014)

Lasciarlo in panchina è stato un errore grossolano. E non è "col senno di poi", perchè già s'era capito che Menez avrebbe deluso. Ora che il francese è stato portato in una clinica psichiatrica spero che Stephan parta sempre dall'inizio.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Novembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Lasciarlo in panchina è stato un errore grossolano. E non è "col senno di poi", perchè già s'era capito che Menez avrebbe deluso. Ora che il francese è stato portato in una clinica psichiatrica spero che Stephan parta sempre dall'inizio.



ma poi Menez largo a sinistra s'era già capito che non poteva giocarci..di sicuro ci sono state tante scelte sbagliate, e non solo in quest'ultima partita..tralasciando l'atteggiamento, la condizione, il modulo ecc..ecc..
di sicuro non fai un buon gioco offensivo, se proponi lì (in un ruolo che richiede certi compiti) uno come Menez (che invece è portato a fare altro e per carattere non da retta a quello che gli chiedi).


----------



## Gas (4 Novembre 2014)

Vado contro corrente e sostengo Elsha. Io lo vedo sempre bene, sicuramente sopra alla media della nostra squadra.
Per me non è questione di "dargli una possibilità", "trovare continuità",... Elsha deve essere TITOLARE FISSO.
Bisogna tornare ad avere una squadra con punti fermi e non con tutti in discussione sempre se no non si va da nessuna parte. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che se uno sa di essere titolare fisso poi si adagia, io invece ritengo che trovi la fiducia vera e giocherà più slegato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Vado contro corrente e sostengo Elsha. Io lo vedo sempre bene, sicuramente sopra alla media della nostra squadra.
> Per me non è questione di "dargli una possibilità", "trovare continuità",... Elsha deve essere TITOLARE FISSO.
> Bisogna tornare ad avere una squadra con punti fermi e non con tutti in discussione sempre se no non si va da nessuna parte. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che se uno sa di essere titolare fisso poi si adagia, io *invece ritengo che trovi la fiducia vera e giocherà più slegato*.



Esatto, può essere uno dei motivi per cui tutta la squadra sembra timida. Elsha è costantemente tra i migliori della squadra, per quello deve essere titolare, Menez può essere il 12°, sempre che ritorni sulla Terra.


----------



## Julian Ross (4 Novembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Esatto, può essere uno dei motivi per cui tutta la squadra sembra timida. Elsha è costantemente tra i migliori della squadra, per quello deve essere titolare, Menez può essere il 12°, sempre che ritorni sulla Terra.



Io non so tu che partite veda. El Shaarawy sempre tra i migliori? Quando e per quali motivi? 
Non dribbla MAI, non c'entra mai la porta, non crea mai situazioni pericolose, si nota più per i recuperi che per le (inesistenti) giocate offensive. Titolare fisso uno così? Dire che stia giocando bene significa non essere minimamente obiettivi (infatti qualunque opinionista non milanista dice che è involuto, insicuro, mai pericoloso...e non credo lo dicano perché anti-Milan, lo dicono perché è la verità).

Molto meglio Saponara di lui domenica, ma di molto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Novembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Io non so tu che partite veda. El Shaarawy sempre tra i migliori? Quando e per quali motivi?
> Non dribbla MAI, non c'entra mai la porta, non crea mai situazioni pericolose, si nota più per i recuperi che per le (inesistenti) giocate offensive. Titolare fisso uno così? Dire che stia giocando bene significa non essere minimamente obiettivi (infatti qualunque opinionista non milanista dice che è involuto, insicuro, mai pericoloso...e non credo lo dicano perché anti-Milan, lo dicono perché è la verità).
> 
> Molto meglio Saponara di lui domenica, ma di molto.



Ti sconsiglio di dar retta agli opinionisti. Non starà facendo grandi cose ma è sempre uno dei migliori. Chiedi ai tifosi avversari se preferiscono averlo contro o meno.


----------



## Dexter (5 Novembre 2014)

È un giocatore scaltro e veloce, e tecnicamente abbastanza mediocre. Il sinistro e il tiro di collo (l'abc del calcio) non esistono, la visione di gioco è pressoché nulla, non ha il dono di farti l'assist intelligente. Io ricordo due cose in cui era molto bravo :l'attaccare la profondità alle spalle del terzino e il sapersi posizionare bene in area quando l'azione si sviluppa sulla fascia non di sua competenza. Molti di quei famosi sedici gol li fece grazie a queste due "caratteristiche". Ora non fa più neanche quelloalla sempre sui piedi, rientra sul dx e scarica dietro. Inoltre corre molto meno di prima.


----------



## davoreb (5 Novembre 2014)

È fortissimo, fa quasi sempre la giocata giusta e tecnicamente ha grandissime qualità, pecca di personalità e prova poco il dribbling. Chi lo critica entro due/tre anni mi darà ragione.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Novembre 2014)

A casa. Vederlo col muso dopo che i compagni segnano mi fa imbestialire. Pensare meno e segnare di più.
A casa!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Novembre 2014)

Perchè ha un occhio nero?!


----------



## Jaqen (9 Novembre 2014)

Che si sia sbloccato? Forza, svegliarsi su


----------



## Serginho (9 Novembre 2014)

Sono contento solo per lui stasera


----------



## 666psycho (9 Novembre 2014)

contento della sua prestazione e del suo gol! speriamo continui cosi, anche se per me fino adesso ha fatto un buon campionato! sicuramente meglio di meneznonpassomailapalla...


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2014)

Era importante per lui ritrovare il gol. L'unica cosa è che deve allenarsi col sinistro, perchè ragazzo mio non puoi permetterti di giocare con un solo piede


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2014)

Sono molto felice per lui. E' un bravo ragazzo e si merita il meglio!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Ottima prestazione ieri sera e l'esultanza che ha fatto dopo aver segnato la dice lunga su quanto ci tenesse a ritornare al gol


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Novembre 2014)

Ci tiene davvero al Milan. La reazione dopo il gol lo dimostra. Penso abbia sofferto come un cane nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Era importante per lui ritrovare il gol. L'unica cosa è che deve allenarsi col sinistro, perchè ragazzo mio non puoi permetterti di giocare con un solo piede



Già, solo se sei Messi puoi.


----------



## davoreb (9 Novembre 2014)

Ieri buona partita in linea con le ultime due/tre pero ovviamente il goal aggiunge tanto.

tatticamente e tecnicamente spesso fa la cosa giusta, deve ritrovare sicurezza nei suoi mezzi e provare di più il dribbling od il passaggio difficile.


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2014)

Ora non hai più la scusa del blocco mentale per via del gol. Per me deve essere più convinto nei propri mezzi, fare le cose con maggior determinazione e convinzione perchè le qualità ci sono tutte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Novembre 2014)

Dai Ste!


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Novembre 2014)

Lui è il giocatore che tiene al Milan più di tutti a mio avviso.
Sono contentissimo per lui e per tutte le vergognose cattiverie dette sul suo conto.
Belle le lacrime dopo il gol.
Dai Stephan!


----------



## davoreb (9 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora non hai più la scusa del blocco mentale per via del gol. Per me deve essere più convinto nei propri mezzi, fare le cose con maggior determinazione e convinzione perchè le qualità ci sono tutte.



a parte la mancanza del goal è rimasto fermo un anno per vari problemi e la cosa non può non incidere in un giocatore di 22 anni.

poi oggi come oggi per un calciatore che deve crescere il Milan non è di sicuro la squadra migliore.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lui è il giocatore che tiene al Milan più di tutti a mio avviso.
> Sono contentissimo per lui e per tutte le vergognose cattiverie dette sul suo conto.
> Belle le lacrime dopo il gol.
> Dai Stephan!



d'accordissimo con te! si vede che ci tiene al milan e forse anche di piu di certi qui sul forum! non smetterò mai di difenderlo!


----------



## numero 3 (9 Novembre 2014)

Bentornato Stephan....


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Novembre 2014)

Sarò scema,ma al pianto mi sono emozionata per lui.Si vede che il gol gli mancava proprio tanto.


----------



## smallball (9 Novembre 2014)

bravo Faraone gran goal


----------



## CrisRs (10 Novembre 2014)

analisi tecnica...aldilà del gol, che speriamo possa farti bene e tutto, mi dispiace però dover dire che fa sempre sempre sempre la stessa cosa, la stessa giocata, la stessa sterzata...ormai è prevedibile, tutti sanno che fara questo, ecco perchè ora segna poco...all'inizio i primi 6 mesi segnò tanto proprio perchè non lo si conosceva...con la samp gli è riuscita, ma non succede in ogni partita...deve arricchire il suo repertorio perchè purtroppo per lui non è robben, che nonostante faccia anche lui sempre la stessa giocata gli riesce 9 volte su 10...


----------



## Julian Ross (12 Novembre 2014)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> analisi tecnica...aldilà del gol, che speriamo possa farti bene e tutto, mi dispiace però dover dire che fa sempre sempre sempre la stessa cosa, la stessa giocata, la stessa sterzata...ormai è prevedibile, tutti sanno che fara questo, ecco perchè ora segna poco...all'inizio i primi 6 mesi segnò tanto proprio perchè non lo si conosceva...con la samp gli è riuscita, ma non succede in ogni partita...deve arricchire il suo repertorio perchè purtroppo per lui non è robben, che nonostante faccia anche lui sempre la stessa giocata gli riesce 9 volte su 10...



Parole sante.


----------



## runner (15 Novembre 2014)

nel derby deve stare largo e accentrarsi in diagonale se no si incarta in marcatura stretta!!


----------



## mandraghe (17 Novembre 2014)

Anche ieri benino, nonostante Conte lo abbia messo terzino...comunque caro Stephan cambia un po' i movimenti, che oramai lo sanno pure i sassi che ti accentri sul destro per calciare in porta. 

Solo se ti chiami Robben puoi costruire una carriera svolgendo e perfezionando un solo movimento.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche ieri benino, nonostante Conte lo abbia messo terzino...comunque caro Stephan cambia un po' i movimenti, che oramai lo sanno pure i sassi che ti accentri sul destro per calciare in porta.
> 
> Solo se ti chiami Robben puoi costruire una carriera svolgendo e perfezionando un solo movimento.



E' stato comunque uno dei più positivi del match assieme a Candreva, Ranocchia e Chiellini.
Conte gli ha detto di fare il terzino, ma lui ha provato quantomeno a dare un po' di vivacità alla manovra ed è andato vicino al gol.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (17 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche ieri benino, nonostante Conte lo abbia messo terzino...comunque caro Stephan cambia un po' i movimenti, che oramai lo sanno pure i sassi che ti accentri sul destro per calciare in porta.
> 
> Solo se ti chiami Robben puoi costruire una carriera svolgendo e perfezionando un solo movimento.



Non sa fare altri movimenti, se non quello di accentrarsi sul destro, perchè non sa usare il mancino


----------



## Ale (23 Novembre 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Bentornato Stephan....



è gia ripartito...cit. ma daltronde c'e' chi sostiene che abbiamo un fenomeno, solo perche ha fatto bene 3 mesi in tutta la sua carriera e quindi..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2014)

Che ti sei magnato figlio mio....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2014)

Errore pesantissimo,speriamo non ricada nell'oblio.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2014)

Bastava angolare


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2014)

Questi sono i crocevia tra l'esser un grande giocatore o l'esser un giocatorino, certo il ragazzo sembra voler fare la carriera del secondo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Novembre 2014)

un gol del genere l'avrebbe segnato anche blissett


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Novembre 2014)

E' riuscito a prendere la traversa con tanto di porta spalancata. Mah...


----------



## gabuz (23 Novembre 2014)

Ma anche dopo ha cercato il dribbling stretto in area invece di darla a Honda solissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bastava angolare



Bastava tirare centrale. Anche piano. Handanovic era già a terra.


----------



## CrisRs (23 Novembre 2014)

sopravvalutatissimo...per favore cedetelo e guadagnamoci qualcosa...


----------



## DannySa (23 Novembre 2014)

Ha senso solo a Verissimo ormai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Novembre 2014)

Mannaggia che gol se mangiato  manco Robinho l'avrebbe sbagliato...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2014)

speriamo che adesso non si deprima ulteriormente. 

ci ha messo una vita per riprendersi dalla mancanza di gol, e adesso rischia di ricaderci. 
ha una tendenza a deprimersi paurosa.


----------



## robs91 (23 Novembre 2014)

Mezzo giocatore.


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> speriamo che adesso non si deprima ulteriormente.
> 
> ci ha messo una vita per riprendersi dalla mancanza di gol, e adesso rischia di ricaderci.
> ha una tendenza a deprimersi paurosa.



Ragazzo privo di coraggio. Ha grandi mezzi, ma non prova mai nulla al di fuori del compitino, spiace ma la strada intrapresa è quella del mezzo giocatore, tanto fumo e poco arrosto. 

E credetemi, mi spiace tanto doverlo dire, ma è cosi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mannaggia che gol se mangiato  manco Robinho l'avrebbe sbagliato...



...ricordiamoci chi ha servito Menez per il gol...


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ricordiamoci chi ha servito Menez per il gol...



Si però analizziamo la partita inter, bell'assist, un gol mangiato, spirito di sacrificio, poco coraggio e personalità in fase d'attacco. 

Si fatica ad accontentarsi di cosi poco francamente, da lui vorrei di più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2014)

Il gol sbagliato annulla qualunque cosa positiva della partita.

Avesse sbagliato un gol così Robinho o Matri, saremmo qui a consultare il vocabolario degli insulti per cercare i termini più innominabili.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si però analizziamo la partita inter, bell'assist, un gol mangiato, spirito di sacrificio, poco coraggio e personalità in fase d'attacco.
> 
> Si fatica ad accontentarsi di cosi poco francamente, da lui vorrei di più



.....è rientrato da poco, vediamo.


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....è rientrato da poco, vediamo.



Io sono paziente e suo grande estimatore, ancor prima che arrivasse da noi visto che andavo a Padova allo stadio a farci sognare, però francamente è ora di abbassare l'asticella su questo ragazzo. Sembrava potesse dare qualcosa di più, non è cosi, *il fuoriclasse non gioca i derby, li decide.*


----------



## aleslash (23 Novembre 2014)

Peccato, veramente peccato, un gol oggi lo avrebbe caricato a 1000 per il resto della stagione, spero non si deprima


----------



## CrisRs (23 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ricordiamoci chi ha servito Menez per il gol...



mi dispiace dirlo ma piu che el shaarawy in quell'azione essien ha fatto un passaggio degno di pirlo e menez gran tocco...il cross di elsha è un normale cross che dovrebbe fare un esterno...ma oltre quello il nulla...ci è costato 2 punti oggi..per due volte


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Novembre 2014)

Ha fatto un errore imperdonabile.


----------



## Ale (23 Novembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ricordiamoci chi ha servito Menez per il gol...



menez ha fatto un gol da fenomeno, o bisogna pure assegnare l'assist al faraone , forse?


----------



## Ale (23 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono paziente e suo grande estimatore, ancor prima che arrivasse da noi visto che andavo a Padova allo stadio a farci sognare, però francamente è ora di abbassare l'asticella su questo ragazzo. Sembrava potesse dare qualcosa di più, non è cosi, *il fuoriclasse non gioca i derby, li decide.*



ma suvvia, in carriera ha fatto bene 3 mesi, e ha giocato a standard nettamente inferiori per il resto degli anni e non si sa perche' IL VERO FARAONE e' quello dei 3 mesi famosi. el sharawy e' questo, se non avesse la cresta, sarebbe un ardemagni qualsiasi, altro che fuoriclasse.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un errore imperdonabile.




...abbiamo "tollerato" personaggi impresentabili ...non credo che meriti tanto accanimento il Faraone.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Novembre 2014)

Un gol sbagliato ci sta. Teniamo conto il giro di corsa e il dispendio di energia che il suo gioco richiede rendendolo forse poco lucido davanti alla porta. Gol che doveva fare ma le attenuanti per me ci sono. Io aspetto a farlo fuori.


----------



## folletto (24 Novembre 2014)

Handanovic era pronto a raccogliere la palla dalla rete, ha sbagliato l'impossibile, aveva praticamente la porta spalancata. Metti Menez al suo posto e fioccherebbero zero in pagella.
Purtroppo nonostante il talento resterà un giocatorino


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Novembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Un gol sbagliato ci sta. Teniamo conto il giro di corsa e il dispendio di energia che il suo gioco richiede rendendolo forse poco lucido davanti alla porta. Gol che doveva fare ma le attenuanti per me ci sono. Io aspetto a farlo fuori.



infatti, è vero che ha sbagliato, ma si fa la fascia avanti e indietro, e come lui nessuno..il dispendio di energie è altissimo, e non è colpa sua se per natura o su richiesta degli allenatori è chiamato a far così, tornando a dare una mano in difesa e facendo il terzino aggiunto..è normale che poi in attacco sia meno lucido e poco incisivo anche sotto porta, avesse compagni più forti e più affidabili stazionerebbe solo in attacco e non dovrebbe pensare anche a ripiegare indietro


----------



## Jaqen (24 Novembre 2014)

Io l'ho detto già da tempo. Questo è un giocatore al momento normale che ha avuto un periodo di forma incredibile. Uno che prende due milioni all'anno certi gol non li può sbagliare.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2014)

Io mi auguro che questo ragazzo prima o poi si prenderà la rivincita su tutte le cattiverie gratuite che sta ricevendo in questo periodo.
Io non vedo gli interisti che criticano esageratamente Kovacic o Icardi, noi invece insultiamo le pochissime speranze che abbiamo per il futuro.
Ha giocato bene, ma purtroppo l'errore è gravissimo, è più difficile sbagliare quel gol che farlo.
Ci sono stati almeno 4/5 che hanno giocato peggio di lui.


----------



## arcanum (24 Novembre 2014)

gol sbagliato ma di poco, suvvia, non ha fatto un abominio di tiro


----------



## de sica (24 Novembre 2014)

mezzo giocatore. Basta parlare di fenomeno o campione, non lo è


----------



## Aron (24 Novembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> mezzo giocatore. Basta parlare di fenomeno o campione, non lo è



Purtroppo diventa sempre più vero.
Non è un giocatore da Milan, almeno non in questo momento.
Ci potrebbe stare il continuare ad aspettarlo, ma allora che lo si metta in panchina e che subentri a partita in corso.


----------



## Albijol (24 Novembre 2014)

Io per contratto gli proibirei di usare quel cacchio di piattone. E' veramente ridicolo, da gente con un solo neurone


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Novembre 2014)

Multa sullo stipendio e tribuna per una o due partite. Quel gol pesava come un macigno, non si può sbagliarlo, è illegale.


----------



## Ale (24 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che questo ragazzo prima o poi si prenderà la rivincita su tutte le cattiverie gratuite che sta ricevendo in questo periodo.
> Io non vedo gli interisti che criticano esageratamente Kovacic o Icardi, noi invece insultiamo le pochissime speranze che abbiamo per il futuro.
> Ha giocato bene, ma purtroppo l'errore è gravissimo, è più difficile sbagliare quel gol che farlo.
> Ci sono stati almeno 4/5 che hanno giocato peggio di lui.


se queste sono le speranze... ha fatto piu goal muntari del mitico faraone.. ma non fatemi ridere su.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Novembre 2014)

i gol li sbagliano tutti, sarà forse il primo che sbaglia così clamorosamente... c'é rabbia per questo mancato gol, ma non bisogna fare drammi... El shaarawy merita fiducia!


----------



## Gas (24 Novembre 2014)

El Sharaawy ha tutta la mia fiducia, anzi non mi devo fidare perché io sono sempre contento di come gioca.
Corre si sbatte, fa il terzino, ... se guardo uno ad uno tutti i nostri giocatori non ne trovo uno più bravo di lui, mi dissocio da tutte le critiche.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> El Sharaawy ha tutta la mia fiducia, anzi non mi devo fidare perché io sono sempre contento di come gioca.
> Corre si sbatte, fa il terzino, ... se guardo uno ad uno tutti i nostri giocatori non ne trovo uno più bravo di lui, mi dissocio da tutte le critiche.



Però dovrebbe essere in teoria un giocatore offensivo e quei gol non deve sbagliarli.


----------



## Tobi (24 Novembre 2014)

Ma infatti el sharaawy va apprezzato per l'umilità ed il sacrificio che ci mette ogni partita. Fosse uno che farebbe il terzino e allo stesso tempo 20 gol non giocherebbe da noi


----------



## Gas (24 Novembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però dovrebbe essere in teoria un giocatore offensivo e quei gol non deve sbagliarli.



Un goal così l'hanno sbagliato tutti i grandi del calcio (categoria della quale ancora non fa parte).
Senza andare troppo lontano nel tempo Icardi che è un buonissimo attaccante nel primo tempo ha sbagliato un'occasione altrettanto nitida.
Io non giudico per un errore, resto dell'idea che Stephan abbia bisogno del nostro appoggio e non delle nostre critiche, altri sono i giocatori che vorrei cambiare, non certo Stephan.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Novembre 2014)

Al di là del gol...Non dà mai l'impressione di poter essere incisivo e continua a fare sempre la solita cosa. L'unica volta in cui è andato col sinistro e ha crossato col piede debole, è uscito fuori l'assist del gol. Il gol sbagliato è l'ennesima dimostrazione del fatto che non ci sia con la testa. E' sfiduciato, e non è bastato il gol alla Samp a cambiarlo.
Il lavoro sporco lo fa bene, però da un esterno d'attacco con le sue caratteristiche c'è da aspettarsi dell'altro. Non è un esterno alla Kuyt o Park, che erano giocatori offensivi con caratteristiche e compiti prevalentemente difensivi, e che comunque garantivano un apporto in termini di gol nettamente superiore al suo.
Forse Inzaghi potrebbe pensare a un sistema di gioco che lo possa liberare in parte dal doversi fare la fascia avanti e indietro mille volte, anche perchè non è cedendolo che si risolveranno i problemi, dato che i soldi e soprattutto le conoscenze calcistiche per prenderne uno più forte non li abbiamo. Altrimenti si potrebbe provarlo in un altro ruolo. Da esterno a destra o addirittura da mezz'ala (fatte le dovute proprorzioni e scusandomi per la blasfemia, un po' alla Di Maria). Tutte cose che Mr. Coraggio ovviamente non farà mai.


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2014)

ieri ha emulato in maniera perfetta Egidio Calloni


----------



## de sica (24 Novembre 2014)

Si ma qua nessuno contesta il suo apporto a livello di corsa, che non si sbatte in campo, che non suda quella maglia. Qua si dice semplicemente che non è un campione, un fenomeno come volete chiamarlo. Basta etichettarlo tale insomma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> gol sbagliato ma di poco, suvvia, non ha fatto un abominio di tiro



Per me è stato proprio un abominio, aveva tutte le soluzioni immaginabili e ha sparato una stecca alta senza riflettere minimamente e con una sufficienza incredibile, alla Robinho-style.
Non deve ingannare il fatto che abbia scheggiato la traversa, un centimetro appena su e sarebbe stata una cosa inguardabile anche "visivamente" oltre che tecnicamente.

Non crocifiggo in modo definitivo il giocatore, ma come dicevano sopra è veramente il momento di alzare l'asticella... se non dobbiamo esigere qualcosa da lui, da chi dobbiamo? Abbiamo delle fetecchie in rosa, lui deve essere uno dei nostri trascinatori.
Le critiche dei tifosi deve vederle come una possibilità di crescere, nessuno gli tira le pietre come si faceva con Robinho, ma se non ha la forza mentale di subirle o accettarle allora è un problema.


----------



## Dexter (24 Novembre 2014)

Io lo metterei a destra a sfornare cross. Tanto calcia solamente a giro e fa sopra e sotto lungo la fascia, è un giocatore da 442


----------



## Gas (24 Novembre 2014)

Io lo metterei punta a giocare alla Inzaghi come ho detto in un'altra discussione, sfruttando tutta la sua accellerazione.
E non mi dite che Inzaghi non sbagliava i goal, semplicemente grazie ai suoi movimenti al filo del fuorigioco si trovava davanti al portiere avversario mille volte a partita !
Inzaghi insegnasse bene questi movimenti a Stephan e potrebbe panchinare per sempre Torres.

Io voglio un ElSha punta alla Inzaghi !


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Novembre 2014)

Indifendibile, gol divorato con Handanovic già rassegnato, altro gol divorato perché non è in grado di calciare di sinistro a 8-9 metri dalla porta

Assente per troppi tratti della partita, buono l'assist ma nulla più. Prevedibile nei movimenti (anche voi da casa già sapete cosa farà? Pensate quanto è facile per un difensore), molle, defilatissimo


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Novembre 2014)

ma dato che ormai sono 3 anni che gioca in quella posizione e ha fatto bene solo 6 mesi, non si può provare a cambiargli posizione???

non dico punta dato che la porta la vede malissimo (forse però da più vicino sarebbe maggiormente incisivo) ma almeno esterno a destra nel 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1 o 4-4-2, come hanno detto altri, a fare cross in mezzo?


----------



## Morghot (24 Novembre 2014)

Purtroppo il gol magnato di ieri mi ha deluso immensamente, non poteva sbagliarlo, non doveva...


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Novembre 2014)

Ieri Higuain si è trovato nella sua stessa situazione e ha messo la palla in rete con una semplicità disarmante, semplicemente piazzandola un po'. Quel missile che ha sparato lui non ha senso.


----------



## runner (24 Novembre 2014)

che gioiello di assist che ha fatto!!


----------



## Gas (24 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> che gioiello di assist che ha fatto!!



Si bravo hai ragione, ha fatto un'assist bellissimo.


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Novembre 2014)

Come diavolo si fa a sbagliare un gol così?!

L'unica cosa da non fare - calciare alto e forte - lui l'ha fatta. Scandaloso.

Inoltre, se non avesse fatto l'assist (bello per carità, ma l'unica cosa buona della sua partita) avrebbe preso bei 4 in pagella.
Anche ieri zero - e dico zero - volte ha saltato l'avversario diretto.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ieri Higuain si è trovato nella sua stessa situazione e ha messo la palla in rete con una semplicità disarmante, semplicemente piazzandola un po'. Quel missile che ha sparato lui non ha senso.



C'è anche da dire che Higuain nelle prime giornate ha sbagliato dei gol inimmaginabili.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che Higuain nelle prime giornate ha sbagliato dei gol inimmaginabili.



Higuain oltretutto ha anche 5 anni in più di Stephan.
Io sono convinto che se Vidal fosse da noi 3/4 dei tifosi starebbero invocando la cessione.
Mi sto convicendo che i primi ad essersi ridimensionati sono molti tifosi, ma questa è una mia opinione.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Novembre 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che Higuain nelle prime giornate ha sbagliato dei gol inimmaginabili.



Era giusto per dire, per fare la differenza tra lui e l'argentino, che per me è inarrivabile da lui.


----------



## davoreb (24 Novembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Multa sullo stipendio e tribuna per una o due partite. Quel gol pesava come un macigno, non si può sbagliarlo, è illegale.



e allora per muntari licenziamento e prigione per un anno?


----------



## davoreb (24 Novembre 2014)

Ieri fino al goal mangiato era una partita da 6.5. Il voto complessivo è 5.5 

cmq è insostituibile nel Milan insieme a Bonaventura


----------



## gabuz (24 Novembre 2014)

Comunque che non salta più l'uomo è abbastanza oggettivo


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Novembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> e allora per muntari licenziamento e prigione per un anno?



Si


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Novembre 2014)

si tagli la cresta, la pianti di essere un ragazzetto e diventi uomo. solo allora potrà indossare la maglia del milan da titolare.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Novembre 2014)

cristo non è possibile che faccia un kg di caccca ogni volta che ha una buona occasione. mancanza di carattere. mi ricorda pato in certi atteggiamenti, in certi sguardi....
quando e' sotto pressione sembra impaurito e bastonato invece di mostrare rabbia e orgoglio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Novembre 2014)




----------



## DannySa (25 Novembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Comunque che non salta più l'uomo è abbastanza oggettivo



In effetti sì, se guardate bene ha quasi paura di provarci proprio perché è così limitato mentalmente che ormai l'unica cosa che può fare è ridare la palla indietro.
Se tu giochi nel Milan saltare l'uomo ed avere una grinta da spaccare il pallone dovrebbe essere il minimo, le qualità per farlo le ha ma le ha buttate al vento in pochissimo tempo.. la cresta potrebbe anche abbassarla perché un motivo per tenerla su ormai non c'è più e se ne deve rendere conto.
Mi aspetto un nuovo spot della Ringo dove dopo aver buttato un gol fatto il bambino va da lui e gli dice: "non ti preoccupare se vedi la porta meno di me che ho 11 anni, ci facciamo 2 ringo?" -- ringo bicó..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Novembre 2014)

Deve mettersi in riga.


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Higuain oltretutto ha anche 5 anni in più di Stephan.
> Io sono convinto che se Vidal fosse da noi 3/4 dei tifosi starebbero invocando la cessione.
> Mi sto convicendo che i primi ad essersi ridimensionati sono molti tifosi, ma questa è una mia opinione.


Piccolo commento OT:
Nonostante l'età e la differenza di ruolo star a fare paragone sui due è ridicolo. Higuain è 1000 spanne sopra El Shaarawy.
P.S. All'età di Stephan, Gonzalo faceva 24 goal al Real, non esattamente una squadretta dove giochi senza pressioni


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Novembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Piccolo commento OT:
> Nonostante l'età e la differenza di ruolo star a fare paragone sui due è ridicolo. Higuain è 1000 spanne sopra El Shaarawy.
> P.S. All'età di Stephan, Gonzalo faceva 24 goal al Real, non esattamente una squadretta dove giochi senza pressioni



Certo, per carità. Se fossimo il Milan di 10 anni fa potremmo pure cederlo, ma visto nelle condizioni in cui siamo dato che è un giocatore che ha talento secondo me è giusto puntare su di lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Piccolo commento OT:
> Nonostante l'età e la differenza di ruolo star a fare paragone sui due è ridicolo. Higuain è 1000 spanne sopra El Shaarawy.
> P.S. All'età di Stephan, Gonzalo faceva 24 goal al Real, non esattamente una squadretta dove giochi senza pressioni



non lo metto in dubbio ma secondo me non ha senso paragonare a un esterno offensivo con un centravanti, facciamo il paragone con walcott, con insigne con chi volete ma non con un giocatore che non c'entra nulla..


----------



## Pivellino (26 Novembre 2014)

sopravvalutato


----------



## davoreb (26 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non lo metto in dubbio ma secondo me non ha senso paragonare a un esterno offensivo con un centravanti, facciamo il paragone con walcott, con insigne con chi volete ma non con un giocatore che non c'entra nulla..



ribery 2 goal e 2 assist all'eta di elsha 
6 goal e 6 assist l'anno dopo

robben 2 goal 6 assist
l'anno dopo 4 goal 4 assist

opsss si scopre che un'ala non fa tutti quei goals a parte cr7.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non lo metto in dubbio ma secondo me non ha senso paragonare a un esterno offensivo con un centravanti, facciamo il paragone con walcott, con insigne con chi volete ma non con un giocatore che non c'entra nulla..



Esatto.


----------



## Gas (26 Novembre 2014)

Sempre sostegno a Stephan !


----------



## Albijol (26 Novembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ribery 2 goal e 2 assist all'eta di elsha
> 6 goal e 6 assist l'anno dopo
> 
> robben 2 goal 6 assist
> ...



è giovane e ha margini di miglioramento, ma io mi chiedo: ha grandissime potenzialità il ragazzo? Per me no, può diventare un buon/ottimo giocatore, non di certo un campione. Speriamo di sbagliarmi


----------



## Plasma (26 Novembre 2014)

Senza stare troppo a discolparlo secondo me il compito di copertura difensiva che e' costretto a fare limita la concentrazione e la freschezza sotto porta.Forse questo c'entra in minima parte,ma un esempio potrebbe essere Balotelli che della copertura se ne sbatteva altamente,ma sotto porta era quasi sempre infallibile.sarebbero tante le cose da dire,fatto sta che e' in crisi e il gol con piantarello liberatorio di Genova ne e' la conferma.


----------



## Penny.wise (26 Novembre 2014)

io continuo a sostenerlo, certo bisogna vedere che segnali darà in settimana, nel caso si può panchinare (anche se non gli farebbe sicuramente bene) e sostituirlo con Bonaventura


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> è giovane e ha margini di miglioramento, ma io mi chiedo: ha grandissime potenzialità il ragazzo? Per me no, può diventare un buon/ottimo giocatore, non di certo un campione. Speriamo di sbagliarmi



Ragazzi, ma quanti campioni ci sono oggi in Serie A? Non arriviamo a 5 probabilmente.
Se diventasse anche solo un ottimo giocatore ci farebbe comodissimo, sia in ottica Milan che in ottica Nazionale.
Questo ragazzo in quest'ultimo anno e mezzo (di cui uno passato in infermeria) è stato massacrato ingiustamente come non mi ricordo da anni sia capitato ad un giovane italiano. La verità è che dopo i primi 6 mesi molti si aspettavano l'Italia avesse trovato il suo Messi/CR7. La colpa è di questi visionari, non di un giovane come Stephan che deve anche passare da momenti negativi per potere crescere. All'età di Elsha, CR7, di ben altra caratura, in una squadra come lo United non aveva ancora segnato in Champions.


----------



## keepitterron (26 Novembre 2014)

analizzando le partite a me saltano all'occhio cosí tante attenuanti che io non so se oramai siamo (noi tifosi) entrati in un circolo vizioso di auto-odio.
lasciamo perdere il fatto che piú che un'ala elshaarawy fa praticamente il terzino.
lasciamo perdere il fatto che gioca sulla stessa fascia di due zombie come desciglio e muntari e spesso deve fare il lavoro di 2/3 suoi compagni.

la stragrande maggioranza delle volte riceve palla sulla trequarti con la difesa schierata e di spalle alla porta. le soluzioni solitamente sono queste:
- scartarsi tutta la difesa mentre lo raddoppiano costantemente
- smistare la palla a dejong/muntari che di sicuro rallentano la manovra e solitamente la interrompono totalmente (il ghanese molto piú dell'olandese)
- chiedere l'uno-due a desciglio che opterá per tentare il dribbling sulla fascia (best case scenario: rimessa laterale per noi) o tirare verso il terzo anello
- passarla al papá di menzomenez che si porterá la palla a casa sua.

ora, é vero che elshaa é parecchio depresso, fa sempre la stessa cosa e ha paura di saltare l'uomo, ma perché nessuno cita mai tutte le attenuanti?


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Novembre 2014)

Peró voglio lanciare una provocazione:
E se il compito difensivo a cui è sottoposto fosse più un'attenuante che una vera limitazione? 
E se fosse semplicemente così anche senza avere compiti così difensivi?


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma quanti campioni ci sono oggi in Serie A? Non arriviamo a 5 probabilmente.
> Se diventasse anche solo un ottimo giocatore ci farebbe comodissimo, sia in ottica Milan che in ottica Nazionale.
> Questo ragazzo in quest'ultimo anno e mezzo (di cui uno passato in infermeria) è stato massacrato ingiustamente come non mi ricordo da anni sia capitato ad un giovane italiano. La verità è che dopo i primi 6 mesi molti si aspettavano l'Italia avesse trovato il suo Messi/CR7. La colpa è di questi visionari, non di un giovane come Stephan che deve anche passare da momenti negativi per potere crescere. All'età di Elsha, CR7, di ben altra caratura, in una squadra come lo United non aveva ancora segnato in Champions.



Adesso però non inventiamo i dati: CR7 segnò in Champions a 21 anni nel preliminare col Debrecen, e l'anno successivo, cioè a 22 anni segnò altri 3 gol in Champions (per esplodere l'anno dopo con 8), quindi all'età di Stephan aveva già segnato 4 gol in CL.


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Novembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Peró voglio lanciare una provocazione:
> E se il compito difensivo a cui è sottoposto fosse più un'attenuante che una vera limitazione?
> E se fosse semplicemente così anche senza avere compiti così difensivi?



Io sono d'accordo con te, lo si giutifica sempre dicendo che si sfianca in copertura, senza pensare che potrebbe darsi che il suo livello sia questo a prescindere dai compiti difensivi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Peró voglio lanciare una provocazione:
> E se il compito difensivo a cui è sottoposto fosse più un'attenuante che una vera limitazione?
> E se fosse semplicemente così anche senza avere compiti così difensivi?



io sono d'accordo con questa tua provocazione, anche se secondo me il suo principale limite è a livello caratteriale, non sarà mai un fenomeno però potrebbe essere un ottimo giocatore se solo giocasse con più personalità


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io sono d'accordo con questa tua provocazione, anche se secondo me il suo principale limite è a livello caratteriale, non sarà mai un fenomeno però potrebbe essere un ottimo giocatore se solo giocasse con più personalità



Quello che dico da sempre, i veri campioni non sono nè Pato/Stephan nè Balotelli, dovrebbe essere un giusto mix. Altro che cresta e cresta, è troppo normale El Shaa, troppo come noi.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Novembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Adesso però non inventiamo i dati: CR7 segnò in Champions a 21 anni nel preliminare col Debrecen, e l'anno successivo, cioè a 22 anni segnò altri 3 gol in Champions (per esplodere l'anno dopo con 8), quindi all'età di Stephan aveva già segnato 4 gol in CL.


In molte partite in Champions non la strusciava proprio, ha iniziato a segnare nelle partite che contano nel famoso 7-1 con la Roma, il preliminare non veniva ancora considerato Champions League (anche se ovviamente conta per le statistiche). E stiamo parlando di un fenomeno che Elsha non potrà mai raggiungere nemmeno se avesse a disposizione 100 vite per poterlo fare.
Capisco che il Milan sia in difficoltà, capisco i tifosi arrabbiati per lo stato in cui si trova la squadra, sono io il primo ad esserlo, ma cosa pretendete da dei giovani che si ritrovano in questo Milan senza esempi da seguire? Se fossimo una grande squadra avrebbero innanzitutto dei campioni a cui rubare il mestiere, veri esempi da seguire, ci sarebbe concorrenza che permetterebbe loro di dover lottare per un posto da titolare e stare in panchina nel caso non fossero in un momento positivo (come capita a tutti i giovani) e loro sarebbero considerati solamente come dei giovani di prospettiva che nel giro di qualche anno potrebbero diventare dei veri pilastri della squadra.


----------



## davoreb (27 Novembre 2014)

Avete visto il goal che ha sbagliato morata? Età simile a stephan? 

non si può crocefiggere uno che ha sbagliato un goal ed e in crescita.

alla fine nelle due ultime partite un assist ed un goal ed è in crisi.

se finisce la stagione con 7-8 goals e una decina di assist per voi sarà una buona stagione?


----------



## Aron (28 Novembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Avete visto il goal che ha sbagliato morata? Età simile a stephan?
> 
> non si può crocefiggere uno che ha sbagliato un goal ed e in crescita.
> 
> ...



Li farà davvero 7-8 goal e una decina di assist? 
Tra l'altro è pure poco. 
Da El Shaarawy ci si aspetta più goal. 
Non abbiamo un bomber vero, dipendiamo dalle reti di tutti gli attaccanti e dei centrocampisti, e sulla carta El Shaarawy è ancora quello con le più alte credenziali per poter essere il capocannoniere.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Novembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Avete visto il goal che ha sbagliato morata? Età simile a stephan?
> 
> non si può crocefiggere uno che ha sbagliato un goal ed e in crescita.
> 
> ...



Io l'ultima cosa che imputo a El Shaarawy è il gol sbagliato di Domenica.


----------



## Penny.wise (28 Novembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Li farà davvero 7-8 goal e una decina di assist?
> Tra l'altro è pure poco.
> Da El Shaarawy ci si aspetta più goal.
> Non abbiamo un bomber vero, dipendiamo dalle reti di tutti gli attaccanti e dei centrocampisti, e sulla carta El Shaarawy è ancora quello con le più alte credenziali per poter essere il capocannoniere.



sì però non è propriamente il compito di Elsha fare tanti gol, non è nelle sue corde, non è CR7..quei famosi sei mesi erano dovuti più al caso e alla novità, che ad altro..poi fa tanto lavoro sporco, quindi sia come presenza che come lucidità davanti è normale che a volte faccia male


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> sì però non è propriamente il compito di Elsha fare tanti gol, non è nelle sue corde, non è CR7..quei famosi sei mesi erano dovuti più al caso e alla novità, che ad altro..poi fa tanto lavoro sporco, quindi sia come presenza che come lucidità davanti è normale che a volte faccia male



Infatti non è un bomber, di quei sei mesi ricordiamo moltissi gol con tiri "sporchi", tiri quindi spesso fortunati. Purtroppo al ragazzo manca il tiro.

Comunque può e deve fare di più, un solo gol per le sue capacità è troppo poco, dai Stephan.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Novembre 2014)

Ora che ha capito come si calcia arriveranno secchiate di goal


----------



## runner (1 Dicembre 2014)

buona partita ieri, anche perché sulla fascia non può sempre inserirsi!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Dicembre 2014)

Sta tornando. I gol di due anni fa possiamo sognarceli forse, ma sicuramente non le prestazioni ad alti livelli, visto che il suo rendimento è alto da un buon filotto di partite ormai ( esclusa la parentesi gol mangiato nel derby ).


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ha seguito i consigli di Silvio sulla cresta


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ha seguito i consigli di Silvio sulla cresta


ahahahahah


----------



## 666psycho (2 Dicembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sta tornando. I gol di due anni fa possiamo sognarceli forse, ma sicuramente non le prestazioni ad alti livelli, visto che il suo rendimento è alto da un buon filotto di partite ormai ( esclusa la parentesi gol mangiato nel derby ).




contro l'inter non ha fatto male...


----------



## Djici (2 Dicembre 2014)

io li chiederei di fare il "donadoni" invece di chiederli di fare il "cristiano ronaldo".
se un giorno migliorera in fase offensiva si potra decidere ri riportarlo piu avanti o addiritura seconda punta.
ma in questo momento, anche se e uno dei pochi a provare a partire sul filo del fuorigioco, li toglierei il peso del gol.


----------



## Gas (2 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> io li chiederei di fare il "donadoni" invece di chiederli di fare il "cristiano ronaldo".
> se un giorno migliorera in fase offensiva si potra decidere ri riportarlo piu avanti o addiritura seconda punta.
> ma in questo momento, *anche se e uno dei pochi a provare a partire sul filo del fuorigioco*, li toglierei il peso del gol.



Esatto, io infatti sogno che un giorno Pippo lo provi alla "Inzaghi", ovvero attaccante puro che gioca sul filo del fuorigioco, secondo me cambierebbe la carriera del ragazzo.


----------



## davoreb (2 Dicembre 2014)

Contro l'udinese ha saltato l'uomo 2-3 volte e messo in mezzo di sinistro.

sta crescendo tecnicamente, per me il suo ruolo è questo anche perché garantisce un equilibrio incredibile. (sarei curioso di vedere goal subiti con e senza elsha in campo).

presto i goal arriveranno.


----------



## keepitterron (2 Dicembre 2014)

con stefanino in campo abbiamo subito 6 goal.
1 con la Laxzio,
1 con la Fiore
1 col Cagliari
2 con la Samp
1 con l'Inter

senza di lui ne abbiamo presi 12. il doppio.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> con stefanino in campo abbiamo subito 6 goal.
> 1 con la Laxzio,
> 1 con la Fiore
> 1 col Cagliari
> ...



Ma infatti la facilità di corsa e di doppia fase di Stephan sono chiaramente molto importanti, lo scorso anno abbiamo pagato la sua assenza. 
Detto questo quello che gli si imputa è che segna poco ultimamente, ha capacità per fare sicuramente qualcosa di più in zona gol, deve essere più cattivo, convinto e determinato. Troppe volte lo si vede timido e molle in questo. Ha le capacità ma sembra non volerle sfruttare.


----------



## keepitterron (3 Dicembre 2014)

assolutamente.
io sono ancora convinto che possa diventare uno dei migliori al mondo.
deve scrollarsi di dosso tutta quest'ansia che c'ha, peró.
deve trovare sicurezza in se stesso e ampliare il suo repertorio.

impossibile se continua a ricevere critiche nonostante sia sempre uno degli uomini piú importanti in campo.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> assolutamente.
> io sono ancora convinto che possa diventare uno dei migliori al mondo.
> deve scrollarsi di dosso tutta quest'ansia che c'ha, peró.
> deve trovare sicurezza in se stesso e ampliare il suo repertorio.
> ...



Come se El Shaarawy leggesse i forum su Internet. Se gioca male è lui il primo a saperlo, poi le critiche che legge al massimo sono quelle dei giornali, sicuramente non le nostre.


----------



## keepitterron (3 Dicembre 2014)

non parlo delle critiche fatte nei forum. non siamo nessuno e abbiamo tutto il diritto di dire quel che ci pare.
ma sono mesi che ogni due per tre si leggono titoli di giornali che danno il faraone per perso.


----------



## Gas (3 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> assolutamente.
> io sono ancora convinto che possa diventare uno dei migliori al mondo.
> deve scrollarsi di dosso tutta quest'ansia che c'ha, peró.
> deve trovare sicurezza in se stesso e ampliare il suo repertorio.
> ...



Condivido in pieno ogni parola.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Non è un goleador, prima lo capiscono i giornalai meglio sarà. La stagione da millanta gol è stata una parentesi quasi irripetibile. 
Io lo vedo molto di più come uomo di fascia che ripiega e fa salire la squadra con le sue progressioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> assolutamente.
> io sono ancora convinto che possa diventare uno dei migliori al mondo.
> deve scrollarsi di dosso tutta quest'ansia che c'ha, peró.
> deve trovare sicurezza in se stesso e ampliare il suo repertorio.
> ...



ma infatti sono d'accordo, cioè palacio che è una punta e non segna da una vita non subisce lo stesso trattamento e poi in campo gioca pure male almeno il faraone le prestazioni le ha sempre fatte, ha sbagliato solo quella con la juve..


----------



## keepitterron (3 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma infatti sono d'accordo, cioè palacio che è una punta e non segna da una vita non subisce lo stesso trattamento e poi in campo gioca pure male almeno il faraone le prestazioni le ha sempre fatte, *ha sbagliato solo quella con la juve..*



fra l'altro una partita dove nessuno ha fatto bene.
partita orribile dove anche Ibra avrebbe faticato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> fra l'altro una partita dove nessuno ha fatto bene.
> partita orribile dove anche Ibra avrebbe faticato.



ricordo che ibra con la squadra che avevamo falli tutti i big match con le prime della classifica quando giocava da noi, se la squadra non gira c'è poco da fare, è da stupidi dare la colpa solo a un giocatore..


----------



## sion (4 Dicembre 2014)

il problema e' che ha poco feeling col gol..e con l'inquadrare lo specchio della porta in generale. tutto quello che viene prima del tiro lo fa benissimo


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> il problema e' che ha poco feeling col gol..e con l'inquadrare lo specchio della porta in generale. tutto quello che viene prima del tiro lo fa benissimo



Lo specchio tutto sommato lo inquadra, è il gol che fatica a farlo, come dico sempre non ha un bel tiro in porta, per quello.


----------



## runner (5 Dicembre 2014)

gioca in una squadra ridicola rispetto ai paragoni che spesso si fanno di altri giocatori e in altre squadre....

secondo me bisognerebbe pesare tutto il gioco della squadra e valutare lui, non gli si può chiedere di farci vincere sempre


----------



## Julian Ross (7 Dicembre 2014)

Nuova prestazione oggettivamente disastrosa.
Invisibile, inutile, mai un tiro e mai un'idea creativa, nulla di nulla. Infiniti retropassaggi, tanta corsa a vuoto e diversi stop e appoggi sbagliati.

Oggi da 4,5.

Perotti dall'altra parte ha mostrato cosa vuol dire essere un VERO esterno d'attacco di alto livello: talento, dribbilng, iniziative, assists deliziosi, coraggio e verve, e persino recuperi in difesa. Presente 90', mentre El Shaa è stato colpevole assente per larga parte del match (nel secondo tempo avrà toccato 4 palloni in 40').


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dovrebbe seriamente pensare a fare un passo indietro. Come terzino potrebbe davvero fare bene. Ha tanta corsa e tanta resistenza.

Ma come attaccante è nullo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2014)

Per il suo bene deve cambiare squadra.


----------



## DannySa (7 Dicembre 2014)

Per il Nostro bene dovrebbe essere spedito da un'altra parte, giocatore oggettivamente debole sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi nullo.


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi non ha fatto niente, perso nella mediocrità.


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Dicembre 2014)

secondo me ha bisogno di un allenatore VERO, le basi ci sono, ha qualità, ma molto spesso (ovviamente non sempre) grandi campioni sono forgiati da grandi allenatori, delle guide, e stephan ne ha bisogno, ha bisogno di una guida tattica, che a questo punto, in questo andazzo, al milan non potrà trovare


----------



## Gas (7 Dicembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> secondo me ha bisogno di un allenatore VERO, le basi ci sono, ha qualità, ma molto spesso (ovviamente non sempre) grandi campioni sono forgiati da grandi allenatori, delle guide, e stephan ne ha bisogno, ha bisogno di una guida tattica, che a questo punto, in questo andazzo, al milan non potrà trovare



.


----------



## O Animal (7 Dicembre 2014)

Se ripenso ai 40 milioni dell'Anzhi mi viene male... ma poi ricordo che il nostro ad è Galliani e allora mi tranquillizzo... gli avrebbe usati per pagare lo stipendio a qualche cariatide da museo delle cere...


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se ripenso ai 40 milioni dell'Anzhi mi viene male... ma poi ricordo che il nostro ad è Galliani e allora mi tranquillizzo... gli avrebbe usati per pagare lo stipendio a qualche cariatide da museo delle cere...



il nostro AD è Galliani che li avrebbe spesi male, dici..
il nostro Presidente è Berlusconi che se li sarebbe messi in tasca, aggiungo io..
alla fine meglio che sia rimasto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il bello è che giocherà sempre visto che ha la "fama", che è milanista ecc ecc, come il compagno di merende de Sciglio


----------



## runner (10 Dicembre 2014)

le critiche ci stanno perché non sta facendo granché, ma il problema è l'ambiente....

qui nessuno sta facendo bene


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> le critiche ci stanno perché non sta facendo granché, ma il problema è l'ambiente....
> 
> qui nessuno sta facendo bene



Ha le capacità, ma non ha il coraggio di provare a far nulla. Gioca sempre elementare, scolastico, sufficente. Non prova mai l'1 contro 1, non si prende mai rischi. 

Avrebbe veramente bisogno di un allenatore VERO.


----------



## Heaven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Se cedessimo anche lui, saremmo alla frutta, anzi già lo siamo. Sarebbe solo l'ennesima conferma che Berlusconi, Galliani e soci ci prendono per il cu...

ma vi immaginate il Milan 2015\16 senza lui e De Jong? Ed è uno scenario molto probabile


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2014)

Sto ragazzo è ora lo spostino da quella maledetta fascia, lo mettano li a fare la mezzapunta. Esterno di sinistra Bonaventura. 4-4-2, quando Inzaghi ci arriva?!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto ragazzo è ora lo spostino da quella maledetta fascia, lo mettano li a fare la mezzapunta. Esterno di sinistra Bonaventura. 4-4-2, quando Inzaghi ci arriva?!



Mah rimarrei perplesso. Alla fine la sua qualità migliore è la corsa, sicuramente non il tiro o l'assist. Sarebbe più vicino alla porta e forse più incisivo però deve imparare ad alternare le giocate. Il suo unico colpo è il rientro col destro, lo sanno tutti ormai.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Dicembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se cedessimo anche lui, saremmo alla frutta, anzi già lo siamo. Sarebbe solo l'ennesima conferma che Berlusconi, Galliani e soci ci prendono per il cu...
> 
> ma vi immaginate il Milan 2015\16 senza lui e De Jong? Ed è uno scenario molto probabile



per il contributo che da....
almeno de jong la sua presenza la fa sentire, el sha ci sono partite in cui pare un fantasma. 

cmq i "vendibili" che ci sono rimasti sono pochi, e visto il passivo causato dalla mancata champions, si sa già quali saranno gli elementi che finiranno sul mercato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha le capacità, ma non ha il coraggio di provare a far nulla. Gioca sempre elementare, scolastico, sufficente. Non prova mai l'1 contro 1, non si prende mai rischi.
> 
> Avrebbe veramente bisogno di un allenatore VERO.



Già, io ormai spero per lui che cambia squadra...non voglio vedere un altro Pato.


----------



## Gas (14 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto ragazzo è ora lo spostino da quella maledetta fascia, lo mettano li a fare la mezzapunta. Esterno di sinistra Bonaventura. 4-4-2, quando Inzaghi ci arriva?!



B-R-A-V-O !
Questa cosa di farlo giocare solo in fascia lo rovinerà.


----------



## gianluca1193 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> B-R-A-V-O !
> Questa cosa di farlo giocare solo in fascia lo rovinerà.


El Shaarawy mezzapunta? Ma lo ricordate con Balotelli? Il suo unico posto è sulla fascia. Il suo oscuramento con Mario, non è stato solo psicologico, è stato soprattutto tattico( più gli infortuni).
Non ha caratteristiche per giocare al centro del campo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2014)

90 minuti in panca nonostante la prova incolore di Honda. 
Quasi ufficiale lo scambio con Immobile?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Dicembre 2014)

Beh o fa la riserva di Bonaventura o cambia ruolo


----------



## Love (14 Dicembre 2014)

Jack mille volte più giocatore di lui...


----------



## aleslash (14 Dicembre 2014)

Si tenesse fresco, che a Roma deve fare una super partita


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2014)

Finalmente gioca nel suo ruolo


----------



## Dexter (14 Dicembre 2014)

Si è sentita molto la mancanza di sto fenomeno 

Come ripetuto mesi fa, lo proverei esterno destro.


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah rimarrei perplesso. Alla fine la sua qualità migliore è la corsa, sicuramente non il tiro o l'assist. Sarebbe più vicino alla porta e forse più incisivo però deve imparare ad alternare le giocate. Il suo unico colpo è il rientro col destro, lo sanno tutti ormai.



Appunto che toglierlo dalla fascia gli ridarebbe per quanto un minimo di imprevedibilità, ormai in fascia è diventato un libro aperto per tutti. Io credo che cambiarlo di ruolo sia l'unico modo per provare, dico almeno provare, a rivitalizzare la carriera di questo ragazzo. 

Parliamoci chiaro, offre sempre buone prestazioni perchè fa anche la fase di non possesso molto bene, ma in fase d'attacco è diventato un giocatore troppo normale, questo comincia a pesare.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Dicembre 2014)

Stephan, in questi 2/3 anni ti sei attaccato a Boateng, Niang, Balotelli, ecc...
Guarda come gioca e come si comporta Bonaventura, sono questi i giocatori che dovresti prendere ad esempio di come col lavoro si possa migliorare sempre di più.


----------



## de sica (17 Dicembre 2014)

Comincio a nutrire sempre più dubbi che questo giocatore diventerà un campione. Per me rimane un discreto, niente di più. Per carità, onore all'impegno che ci mette, ma non sa saltare l'uomo, non segna mai ai livelli del peggior robinho.. il resto conta poco
E ho tralasciato quel maledetto sinistro


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comincio a nutrire sempre più dubbi che questo giocatore diventerà un campione. Per me rimane un discreto, niente di più. Per carità, onore all'impegno che ci mette, ma non sa saltare l'uomo, non segna mai ai livelli del peggior robinho.. il resto conta poco
> E ho tralasciato quel maledetto sinistro



Anche qui concordo, l'ho sempre adorato ma è da un pò che tempo che farà la fine di Pato.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Dicembre 2014)

spero che rimanga... venderlo sarebbe un grande errore e con gli anni ce ne pentiremo sicuro!


----------



## Dany20 (18 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> spero che rimanga... venderlo sarebbe un grande errore e con gli anni ce ne pentiremo sicuro!


Vero.


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> spero che rimanga... venderlo sarebbe un grande errore e con gli anni ce ne pentiremo sicuro!



Da noi il salto di qualità non lo farà mai...questo è poco ma sicuro


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2014)

El Shaarawy è l'ennesimo bluff del calcio italiano, strapompato dai media è destinato a fare una carriera simile a quella del suo amico Balotelli.
Prima ce ne accorgiamo e meglio sarà per tutti, anche per lui che potrebbe riprendersi da un'altra parte.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Dicembre 2014)

boh io non so, stephan ci tiene moltissimo alla maglia, da sempre tutto e s'impegna sempre.. ce ne vorrebbero altri 10 come lui... può ancora migliorare e diventare veramente un giocatore importante... io gli darei tempo e secondo me lo merita anche... ma qui non si ha la pazienza di aspettare e si vuole tutto e subito.. si prefersice gente mercenaria, che guarda solo ai soldi invece di gente che piu di una volta ha dimostrato attacamento ai colori.. El Shaarawy, ripeto, ha 22 anni! e di margine di migliorament ne ha. Secondo me ha bisogno di fiducia da parte della società e anche dai tifosi.. deve sentirsi parte del progetto... invece ad ogni sessione di mercato si parla di un sua probabile cessione.. boh.. contenti voi di volerlo vendere.. arriverà sicuramente uno top player al suo posto!


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy è l'ennesimo bluff del calcio italiano, strapompato dai media è destinato a fare una carriera simile a quella del suo amico Balotelli.
> Prima ce ne accorgiamo e meglio sarà per tutti, anche per lui che potrebbe riprendersi da un'altra parte.



Mi piacciono questi giudizi definitivi su un giocatore di 22 anni.
Il problema è del giocatore che deve crescere o dei media che pompano qualunque ragazzino dimostri qualcosa?


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono questi giudizi definitivi su un giocatore di 22 anni.
> Il problema è del giocatore che deve crescere o dei media che pompano qualunque ragazzino dimostri qualcosa?



Il mio non è un giudizio definitivo, ci mancherebbe altro..infatti ho detto che un cambio di maglia potrebbe solo aiutarlo a crescere.
Bluff perché è stato sopravvalutato dalla stampa che l'ha fatto passare come il nuovo campioncino nonché salvatore della patria, esattamente come è successo con Balotelli e in parte con De Sciglio. Per me è destinato a fare una buona carriera, nulla di più..non ha i colpi e i mezzi per diventare un giocatore di livello IMHO.
Da un ragazzo al quarto anno con noi mi aspettavo altro sinceramente, gli infortuni l'hanno chiaramente frenato ma questa stagione si gioca tutto, mandando via Balo e puntando su di lui si è fatta una scelta importante, si è tornati a giocare con il 4-3-3 dove teoricamente dovrebbe fare la differenza e invece ad oggi a parte qualche spezzone di partita non ha dimostrato di meritare un ruolo di primo piano in squadra.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il mio non è un giudizio definitivo, ci mancherebbe altro..infatti ho detto che un cambio di maglia potrebbe solo aiutarlo a crescere.
> Bluff perché è stato sopravvalutato dalla stampa che l'ha fatto passare come il nuovo campioncino nonché salvatore della patria, esattamente come è successo con Balotelli e in parte con De Sciglio. Per me è destinato a fare una buona carriera, nulla di più..non ha i colpi e i mezzi per diventare un giocatore di livello IMHO.
> Da un ragazzo al quarto anno con noi mi aspettavo altro sinceramente, gli infortuni l'hanno chiaramente frenato ma questa stagione si gioca tutto, mandando via Balo e puntando su di lui si è fatta una scelta importante, si è tornati a giocare con il 4-3-3 dove teoricamente dovrebbe fare la differenza e invece ad oggi a parte qualche spezzone di partita non ha dimostrato di meritare un ruolo di primo piano in squadra.


Ma è colpa della stampa, non è colpa dei giocatori. E' colpa di El Shaarawy se nel primo vero anno da titolare a gennaio facevano i confronti con Messi? E' colpa di De Sciglio se lo paragonavano a Maldini? E' colpa di Balotelli se la stampa lo ha esaltato senza motivo per ogni cosa?
Sia chiaro, anch'io come voi mi aspettavo/aspetto di più da lui, ma perché non dovremmo credere ancora nel ragazzo viste tutte le pippe immonde che abbiamo in rosa? Per me non deve giocare a prescindere, infatti credo che Bonaventura sia insostituibile al momento e giochi giustamente al suo posto, ma non lo si può provare al posto di Honda che nelle ultime partite sta giocando più o meno al livello del Faraone? 
Non siamo più il Milan di qualche anno fa, non possiamo permetterci a mio avviso di scaricare a cuor leggero i giovani che hanno qualità e potenziale solamente perché tutto gira male. Ricordo che Pjanic (talento purissimo e giocatore fantastico) 2 anni fa sembrava uno scappato di casa e i tifosi della Roma volevano venderlo.


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma è colpa della stampa, non è colpa dei giocatori. E' colpa di El Shaarawy se nel primo vero anno da titolare a gennaio facevano i confronti con Messi? E' colpa di De Sciglio se lo paragonavano a Maldini? E' colpa di Balotelli se la stampa lo ha esaltato senza motivo per ogni cosa?
> Sia chiaro, anch'io come voi mi aspettavo/aspetto di più da lui, ma perché non dovremmo credere ancora nel ragazzo viste tutte le pippe immonde che abbiamo in rosa? Per me non deve giocare a prescindere, infatti credo che Bonaventura sia insostituibile al momento e giochi giustamente al suo posto, ma non lo si può provare al posto di Honda che nelle ultime partite sta giocando più o meno al livello del Faraone?
> Non siamo più il Milan di qualche anno fa, non possiamo permetterci a mio avviso di scaricare a cuor leggero i giovani che hanno qualità e potenziale solamente perché tutto gira male. Ricordo che Pjanic (talento purissimo e giocatore fantastico) 2 anni fa sembrava uno scappato di casa e i tifosi della Roma volevano venderlo.



A destra? Si può provare ma dubito che cambi qualcosa, a me dà l'idea di avere grossi limiti e se arrivasse una proposta sui 20 milioni lo venderei senza troppi problemi.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il mio non è un giudizio definitivo, ci mancherebbe altro..infatti ho detto che un cambio di maglia potrebbe solo aiutarlo a crescere.
> Bluff perché è stato sopravvalutato dalla stampa che l'ha fatto passare come il nuovo campioncino nonché salvatore della patria, esattamente come è successo con Balotelli e in parte con De Sciglio. Per me è destinato a fare una buona carriera, nulla di più..non ha i colpi e i mezzi per diventare un giocatore di livello IMHO.
> Da un ragazzo al quarto anno con noi mi aspettavo altro sinceramente, gli infortuni l'hanno chiaramente frenato ma questa stagione si gioca tutto, mandando via Balo e puntando su di lui si è fatta una scelta importante, si è tornati a giocare con il 4-3-3 dove teoricamente dovrebbe fare la differenza e invece ad oggi a parte qualche spezzone di partita non ha dimostrato di meritare un ruolo di primo piano in squadra.



Ma il fatto che sia al Milan è indicativo o no ?! Se fosse Reus sarebbe al Milan secondo te ?

E per De Sciglio inutile dire che vale lo stesso.


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che sia al Milan è indicativo o no ?! Se fosse Reus sarebbe al Milan secondo te ?
> 
> E per De Sciglio inutile dire che vale lo stesso.



Vabbè è comunque arrivato nel 2011 quando avevamo ancora la parvenza di una grande squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vabbè è comunque arrivato nel 2011 quando avevamo ancora la parvenza di una grande squadra.



Ma adesso è ancora qui e un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche qui concordo, l'ho sempre adorato ma è da un pò che tempo che farà la fine di Pato.



con la differenza che pato ha fatto intravedere cose da campione assoluto.....el sha a parte quei 6 mesi sembra essersi perso.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con la differenza che pato ha fatto intravedere cose da campione assoluto.....el sha a parte quei 6 mesi sembra essersi perso.



Mah anche secondo me Pato aveva più potenzialità ma metto l'anno di Pato con Leonardo alla pari dei 6 mesi di Stephan. Non voglio dire che sia irrecuperabile ma sto cominciando a perdere le speranze. E dire che adesso fisicamente sta bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2014)

Non riesco a capire se è un Balotelli 2 ...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire se è un Balotelli 2 ...



Secondo me ha problemi opposti a Balotelli, ma è un'idea che ho dall'anno scorso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha problemi opposti a Balotelli, ma è un'idea che ho dall'anno scorso.



Cioè ? Ha poca considerazione di se stesso ?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ? Ha poca considerazione di se stesso ?



Sì, poca personalità. Tutti i campioni sono un pò spocchiosi se vai a vedere, sono pochi i campioni "timidi".


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, poca personalità. Tutti i campioni sono un pò spocchiosi se vai a vedere, sono pochi i campioni "timidi".



Infatti, zero personalità.


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, poca personalità. Tutti i campioni sono un pò spocchiosi se vai a vedere, sono pochi i campioni "timidi".



Più che altro El Shaarawy non ha le palle, oltre a non avere personalità.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Più che altro El Shaarawy non ha le palle, oltre a non avere personalità.



Beh è la stessa cosa de-volgarizzata.


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2014)

In 5 minuti ha perso tutti i duelli in velocità con Manolas ed era freschissimo, boh per me non c'è proprio con la testa.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Gennaio sarà il suo mese. Forza Stephan!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Entrato senza carattere. Si scuotesse il ragazzo!


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In 5 minuti ha perso tutti i duelli in velocità con Manolas ed era freschissimo, boh per me non c'è proprio con la testa.



per non parlare di quel pseudo tiro dal limite dell'area


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> per non parlare di quel pseudo tiro dal limite dell'area



Credo di non averlo mai visto tirare di collo ma solo aprendo il piattone, difatti tira sempre mozzarelle.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Credo di non averlo mai visto tirare di collo ma solo aprendo il piattone, difatti tira sempre mozzarelle.


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Dicembre 2014)

Calato mentalmente, tecnicamente, fisicamente, tutto. Non so se è perchè sa gia di essere ceduto o altro ma attualmente è GIUSTAMENTE panchinaro.


----------



## CrisRs (20 Dicembre 2014)

cesso come tanti, sopravvalutato come pochi...a gennaio spero ti trovino una destinazione...via via...e c'è chi diceva che era meglio di pato...uno distrutto dagli infortuni, l'altro montato del casso...via fuori balotelli, fuori te e fuori niang...poi magari muntari e bonera e festeggio in un modo che non festeggerei manco se comprassimo cristiano ronaldo...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Gennaio sarà il suo mese. Forza Stephan!



Temo con un'altra squadra però.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Calato mentalmente, tecnicamente, fisicamente, tutto. Non so se è perchè sa gia di essere ceduto o altro ma attualmente è GIUSTAMENTE panchinaro.



E se magari fosse proprio il panchinarlo a dargli il calo mentale, tecnico e fisico?


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E se magari fosse proprio il panchinarlo a dargli il calo mentale, tecnico e fisico?



E' stato panchinato perchè faceva pena. Se poi lo metti in panca e questo si deprime allora di che giocatore stiamo parlando ? Si può entrare cosi molli in partita ? Manco il peggior Balotelli.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E' stato panchinato perchè faceva pena. Se poi lo metti in panca e questo si deprime allora di che giocatore stiamo parlando ? Si può entrare cosi molli in partita ? Manco il peggior Balotelli.



Magari fosse un Balotelli... Almeno avremmo avuto qualche chance che inventasse un tiro da 30 metri o una qualche simulazione da rigore...


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Magari fosse un Balotelli... Almeno avremmo avuto qualche chance che inventasse un tiro da 30 metri o una qualche simulazione da rigore...



Non trovo utile sperare in tiri della domenica da 30 metri o in simulazioni, anche perchè balotelli vale meno di un paloschi attualmente. Casomai Elsharaawy deve trovare esempio in ben altri giocatori, deve ritrovare se stesso se ha veramente il talento che ci ha mostrato quei famosi 6 mesi, ma se si piange addosso, si deprime o peggio ancora si crede già arrivato allora mi sa che non diventerà proprio nessuno.


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ha sbagliato il cento x cento delle palle giocate, praticamente in quei 7-8 minuti in campo qualsiasi forumista di Milanworld avrebbe fatto meglio. No ma è un campione non bisogna assolutamente cederlo


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2014)

Credo ormai abbia mollato anche e soprattutto di testa.


----------



## Frikez (21 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


>



Brava! Questo gol l'avevo completamente rimosso, resta il fatto che di solito calcia veramente male.


----------



## Frikez (21 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo ormai abbia mollato anche e soprattutto di testa.



Da dopo il derby e quella traversa molto probabilmente sta ancora incidendo, mentalmente mi sembra veramente fragile.


----------



## DannySa (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi, questo con tutto quello che gli viene detto, fatto, distrutto, dovrebbe entrare in campo e spaccare il mondo.. no ma proviamo a recuperarlo è solo un momentino no, si vede le reazioni che ha quando entra in campo.. da cedere all'istante, son sicuro che lui pensa che la colpa di questo pessimo rendimento sia la squadra e il sistema di gioco, strano perché con l'innesto in pianta stabile di Jack la squadra sta avendo un buonissimo rendimento e subisce pure meno gol.
Non so cosa ne sarà di lui ma spero non un altro caso Pato, bisogna pensare alla squadra prima di tutto e ora c'è l'opportunità di sistemare 2-3 cose sul mercato e liberare il posto per 2-3 giocatori (magari uno di livello) a centrocampo e davanti, SUBITO, non il 29 gennaio, altrimenti l'anno prossimo sarà ancora peggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, questo con tutto quello che gli viene detto, fatto, distrutto, dovrebbe entrare in campo e spaccare il mondo.. no ma proviamo a recuperarlo è solo un momentino no, si vede le reazioni che ha quando entra in campo.. da cedere all'istante, son sicuro che lui pensa che la colpa di questo pessimo rendimento sia la squadra e il sistema di gioco, strano perché con l'innesto in pianta stabile di Jack la squadra sta avendo un buonissimo rendimento e subisce pure meno gol.
> Non so cosa ne sarà di lui ma spero non un altro caso Pato, bisogna pensare alla squadra prima di tutto e ora c'è l'opportunità di sistemare 2-3 cose sul mercato e liberare il posto per 2-3 giocatori (magari uno di livello) a centrocampo e davanti, SUBITO, non il 29 gennaio, altrimenti l'anno prossimo sarà ancora peggio.



Io sono d'accordo con te e lo vado dicendo da un pò però da fuori sembra tutto facile. E' una parziale giustificazione.

Non sono d'accordo invece sull'ultima considerazione, sono sicuro che prenderemo un parametro zero per sostituirlo.


----------



## aleslash (21 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Da dopo il derby e quella traversa molto probabilmente sta ancora incidendo, mentalmente mi sembra veramente fragile.



È fragilissimo mentalmente e queste panchine lo stanno distruggendo ancor di più


----------



## Mastrolindo (21 Dicembre 2014)

caso oltre i limiti dell'indecifrabiltà. Elsha cosa ti succede?.


Snake ha scritto:


> per non parlare di quel pseudo tiro dal limite dell'area


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Dicembre 2014)

Inzaghi gli ha fatto uno sgarro a metterlo all' 87°, sa bene quanto possa essere irritante dato che aveva subito lo stesso trattamento da Allegri, Pippo è un sadico psicopatico con gli attaccanti. Fossi in Stephan l'avrei mandato a quel paese.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Inzaghi gli ha fatto uno sgarro a metterlo all' 87°, sa bene quanto possa essere irritante dato che aveva subito lo stesso trattamento da Allegri, Pippo è un sadico psicopatico con gli attaccanti. Fossi in Stephan l'avrei mandato a quel paese.



Non sapevo che El Sharaawy dovesse godere di trattamenti di privilegio. Non è mica cristiano ronaldo eh, è un ragazzo che è calato tantissimo e se l'allenatore lo fa entrare per 3 minuti lui in quei 3 minuti deve divorare l'erba del campo, altro che. Non scordiamoci che questi prendono i milioni per correre e lui nemmeno questo ha fatto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Dicembre 2014)

Da liberarsene al più presto. La sua storia da noi è ormai finita e compromessa


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Dicembre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Da liberarsene al più presto. La sua storia da noi è ormai finita e compromessa



.


----------



## davoreb (21 Dicembre 2014)

È entrato male, ma tutte ste critiche per questi 5 minuti giocati.

Comunque non capisco perché non farlo entrare almeno 30 minuti prima.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Dicembre 2014)

La panchina contro il Napoli e quei 5 minuti di ieri sera, sono sintomi che qualcosa bolle in pentola. Vedremo in questo mese di Gennaio cosa accadra' nel mercato .


----------



## Heaven (21 Dicembre 2014)

Anche se ieri ha giocato poco mi è sembrato molto demotivato.. forza ElSha


----------



## Pivellino (21 Dicembre 2014)

Anche lui è un giocatore ben al di sotto del personaggio che è diventato.
Al Liverpool.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Da liberarsene al più presto. La sua storia da noi è ormai finita e compromessa



Eh, mi sa che hai ragione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non sapevo che El Sharaawy dovesse godere di trattamenti di privilegio. Non è mica cristiano ronaldo eh, è un ragazzo che è calato tantissimo e se l'allenatore lo fa entrare per 3 minuti lui in quei 3 minuti deve divorare l'erba del campo, altro che. Non scordiamoci che questi prendono i milioni per correre e lui nemmeno questo ha fatto.



Hai ragionissima...e io amo Elsha.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Dicembre 2014)

Allora abbiamo decretato la fine della sua carriera, giusto?
Bene, allora nel caso dovesse esplodere altrove (cosa che non capiterà) la società non meriterebbe alcun insulto, ha fatto bene a cederlo.
E' entrato in campo senza motivazioni e questo è deprecabile, ma come al solito le critiche sono eccessive.
Lo avrei criticato come voi se avesse giocato almeno una ventina di minuti.
Non è Cristiano Ronaldo, ma voi lo criticate come se vi aspettaste le prestazioni di Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## keepitterron (22 Dicembre 2014)

questo thread me lo segno.
tempo due anni e lo rimpiangeremo.
oh se lo rimpiangeremo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> questo thread me lo segno.
> tempo due anni e lo rimpiangeremo.
> oh se lo rimpiangeremo.



io spero di no, tu speri di si ?


----------



## keepitterron (22 Dicembre 2014)

io spero di tenerlo e di metterlo in condizione di fare bene.
certo, non siamo la croce rossa, ma secondo me tutte ste critiche non se le merita.


----------



## Milo (22 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> io spero di tenerlo e di metterlo in condizione di fare bene.
> certo, non siamo la croce rossa, ma secondo me tutte ste critiche non se le merita.



anche secondo me và tenuto, non ha più problemi fisici, potrebbe avere quella rabbia da fare un girone di ritorno clamoroso, per me quando pippo dice che finchè c'è lui elsha rimane al milan è vero. 
Sa che deve esplodere realmente e se lo fa non ce n'è per nessuno.

elsha punta VERA menez

non ce n'è per nessuno...


----------



## keepitterron (22 Dicembre 2014)

abbiamo bonaventura che potrebbe essere un centrocampista coi fiocchi. molto bravo ad attaccare, roccioso quando c'é da difendere.
dall'altra parte del centrocampo abbiamo montolivo che ha piú o meno le stesse qualitá di jack.
in mezzo ci puoi mettere un mastino come de jong.

in questo modo togli di mezzo un giocatore sostanzialmente inutile come poli e liberi un posto in attacco dove non c'é neanche da pensarci: hai un giocatorino di 22 anni, fisicamente integro e potenzialmente molto forte. che fai, non lo metti in campo?

2 giocatori di qualitá a mezzocampo e 3 giocatori di qualitá in avanti (elshaa, menez, honda)


----------



## Gas (22 Dicembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> elsha punta VERA menez



Non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## Milo (22 Dicembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi.



intendo il trio ideale d'attacco:

elsha un punta vera e non uno scarto del mercato menez


un 433 con jack de jong montolivo (van ginkel)


----------



## DannySa (22 Dicembre 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> questo thread me lo segno.
> tempo due anni e lo rimpiangeremo.
> oh se lo rimpiangeremo.



Come per Pato che avrebbe vinto 2 palloni d'oro altrove.
Se tu fallisci al Milan hai già fallito ai piani alti, fine, non parlo del Milan squadrone che tutto vince ma in un contesto non facile dove o hai personalità o tempo 3 partite e sei out; le pressioni che ha avuto qui non le avrà nella sua prossima squadra, chi si dovrà mangiare le mani nel caso sarà lui e non noi anche perché con la spinta caratteriale che ha non faranno la fila gli squadroni per accaparrarselo ma squadrette di medio livello che pensano di fare un bel colpo.
Questo qui segna 2 gol l'anno e ha un contrattone, sarà permesso un leggero malumore nel dover vedere uno così nella mia squadra? non mi faccio certo infinocchiare dai giornali, "El Sha il migliore del Milan", ma dove? a cannare un gol/partita nel derby e a non beccare la porta nemmeno per sbaglio.
Tempo un anno e ne verrà fuori uno di tutt'altra pasta, El Shaarawy non va recuperato va ceduto.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come per Pato che avrebbe vinto 2 palloni d'oro altrove.
> Se tu fallisci al Milan hai già fallito ai piani alti, fine, non parlo del Milan squadrone che tutto vince ma in un contesto non facile dove o hai personalità o tempo 3 partite e sei out; le pressioni che ha avuto qui non le avrà nella sua prossima squadra, chi si dovrà mangiare le mani nel caso sarà lui e non noi anche perché con la spinta caratteriale che ha non faranno la fila gli squadroni per accaparrarselo ma squadrette di medio livello che pensano di fare un bel colpo.
> Questo qui segna 2 gol l'anno e ha un contrattone, sarà permesso un leggero malumore nel dover vedere uno così nella mia squadra? non mi faccio certo infinocchiare dai giornali, "El Sha il migliore del Milan", ma dove? a cannare un gol/partita nel derby e a non beccare la porta nemmeno per sbaglio.
> Tempo un anno e ne verrà fuori uno di tutt'altra pasta, El Shaarawy non va recuperato va ceduto.



Parole dure, ma non certo tutte fuori luogo. Parliamoci chiaro, se il Milan lo vende (ad oggi 10-15 mln non più) è perchè lo vede ogni santo giorno e sa bene che molto molto difficilmente diventerà uno da 30-40-50 mln. Galliani due anni fa avrebbe fatto un CAPOLAVORO.


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2014)

Non sa fare niente a parte correre e calciare a giro,decisamente poco. Non fa la differenza,per dire un Taarabt (che è un giocatorino) sarebbe tremendamente più utile.


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

El Shaarawy lo cederei ovunque fuorché in Italia e specialmente in una squadra veloce come la Roma perché inserito in uno schema decente (e lì c'è Garcia e non Inzaghi) rischia di tornare un giocatore di ottimo livello... 

Il problema è che all'estero non lo conosce nessuno...

Se ripenso ai 45 minuti contro l'Atalanta al rientro dall'infortunio per giocarsi le carte mondiale mi viene il dubbio che la testa faccia moltissimo in questo ragazzo... Non sarà Neymar ma a 22 anni può crescere e dimostrare ancora molto... e non vorrei che lo facesse in un'altra squadra italiana...

Deve togliersi lo stress del gol... lo sta mangiando dentro...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy lo cederei ovunque fuorché in Italia e specialmente in una squadra veloce come la Roma perché inserito in uno schema decente (e lì c'è Garcia e non Inzaghi) rischia di tornare un giocatore di ottimo livello...
> 
> Il problema è che all'estero non lo conosce nessuno...
> 
> ...



Ma secondo me il gol è l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## davoreb (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il suo è un falso problema. Non e un fenomeno, È un ottimo giocatore giovane ed incredibilmente è nostro (non in prestito o a riscatto etc etc etc)

è praticamente sempre sul mercato e questa cosa non riesco a capirla, ogni sezione viene praticamente messo sul mercato.

una delle cose divertenti sono commenti su commenti di quanto è scarso e che deve essere silurato dopo aver giocato 6 minuti (SEI) contro la Roma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2014)

Inzaghi ha detto in conferenza che elsha viene da un infortunio lungo ... Quindi al posto che farci fare 100 idee sbagliate perché la società non ha detto chiaramente che era infortunato ??? 

Poi che si è fatto ? Io queste cose non le capisco ...

Ps : rileggendo i siti pare che si riferisse al vecchio infortunio però nel video a me sembrava proprio parlasse di roba recente .


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2014)

La situazione Elsha è complicata. O si decide di aspettarlo e lo si schiera da qui a fine campionato, o lo si vende. Il ragazzo è un incognita su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Frikez (28 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha detto in conferenza che elsha viene da un infortunio lungo ... Quindi al posto che farci fare 100 idee sbagliate perché la società non ha detto chiaramente che era infortunato ???
> 
> Poi che si è fatto ? Io queste cose non le capisco ...
> 
> Ps : rileggendo i siti pare che si riferisse al vecchio infortunio però nel video a me sembrava proprio parlasse di roba recente .



See certo, un infortunio che dura da un anno e mezzo. Tutte scuse per cercare di preservarlo, è un ragazzo fragile e se si deprime è la fine IMHO


----------



## Dexter (30 Dicembre 2014)

Se arrivasse Taarabt sarebbe veramente di troppo. Specie in caso continuassimo a giocare col 433 / 4321. Honda Taarabt Cerci Bonaventura Menez...bastano e avanzano, serve una punta che sia piu utile di Pazzini e stop. Lo vendessero per acquistare un centrocampista vero.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2014)

Bene, bene, bene, bene, bene, spero che questi gol lo rinfranchino e gli diano fiducia, che forse è la cosa che gli è più mancata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Dicembre 2014)

A quanto pare ha ancora sei mesi di tempo, i due gol di stasera sono una buona notizia soprattutto per il morale, contro il Sassuolo causa assenze partirà sicuramente titolare, deve sfruttare il momento.


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2014)

Motivo in più per non far tornare Taarabt, poi abbiamo 3 giocatori per un ruolo solo e Bonaventura che tatticamente è più portato alla fase offensiva lo mettiamo dietro.. non ha senso.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2014)

Questa sera una bella partita, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2014)

Contenta sia della sua prestazioni che dalle sue reti ha confermato che ne aveva bisogno bene cosi.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2014)

Ha altri 6 mesi,poi può anche andare


----------



## 666psycho (30 Dicembre 2014)

felicissimo per lui! leggere certi commenti mi rabbrividiscono.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2014)

molto contento della prestazione.
ancora piu contento perche i gol non li ha segnati come fa di solito.

peccato solo quando ha preferito tirare da posizione difficile quando pazzini era solo in mezzo.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Benissimo oggi. Spero continui così.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> molto contento della prestazione.
> ancora piu contento perche i gol non li ha segnati come fa di solito.
> 
> peccato solo quando ha preferito tirare da posizione difficile quando pazzini era solo in mezzo.



avrei fatto lo stesso...


----------



## davoreb (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dopo il goal si vedeva che era in fiducia ed ogni volta che aveva la palla a me dava la sensazione di spaccare la partita con grandi accelerazioni.

Io rimango della mia opinione, bisogna dargli tranquillità ed è l'unico giocatore attualmente in rosa (a parte mastour) che ha le potenzialità di diventare un campione.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2015)

Un coniglietto senza cattiveria e senza voglia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Va be dai almeno ha fatto doppietta contro i campioni del Mondo!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sono due anni che lo dico con fermezza. Chissà che qualcuno apra gli occhi

Giocatore OSCENO

(come De Sciglio)


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Quando lo venderemo sarà sempre tardi, il più sopravvalutato di tutti.


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

Lo venderei prima di subito e andrei a prendere taarabt


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Gennaio 2015)

Cedere SUBITO. Senza remora, anche per due mln, o per una pizza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Altro giocatore sopravvalutato tantissimo come balotelli .. Un buon giocatore niente più di un saponara o altro mediocre


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Non so più cosa pensare. Dopo ogni buona prestazione penso che potrebbe essere il futuro della nostra società. Ma dopo ogni partita buona ne fa 3 mediocri e fa cadere ogni mia ipotesi. Non so più come commentarlo.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

20 minuti buoni come il Milan, poi sparito. 

Inutile girarci attorno, si può sacrificare, peccato oltre i 15 mln non si possa ottenere


----------



## de sica (6 Gennaio 2015)

Per questo insisto col dire che non sia un campione. E' un mezzo giocatore perché è troppo incostante, savicevic ad esempio era tutto un altro mondo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Rimango convinto che e uno di quelli giocatori cha ti vanno grandi partite se la squadra gira bene, se invece la squadra non gira sono nulli.

El Shaarawy per me e questo. Non e uno che cambia la gara dasolo, anche se in tanti si aspettano proprio quello per quel girone fantastico anni fa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2015)

Qualche mezzo ce l'ha, ma è immaturo e non ha la testa da grande squadra.
Vede il Real e fa quasi il fenomeno. Vede il Sassuolo e pensa che facendo la metà possa bastare.

Stesso problema di Menez essenzialmente, ma almeno lui qualcosa ha dimostrato e qualche partita l'ha decisa.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Rimango convinto che e uno di quelli giocatori cha ti vanno grandi partite se la squadra gira bene, se invece la squadra non gira sono nulli.
> 
> El Shaarawy per me e questo. Non e uno che cambia la gara dasolo, anche se in tanti si aspettano proprio quello per quel girone fantastico anni fa.



La penso così anch'io. In una squadra forte si vedrebbe un altro giocatore, non un fenomeno ma uno che può stare a livelli alti.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

15 mln??? Esiste qualche pazzo che può offrire al Milan sta cifra, vedendo le prestazione del ragazzo??? Tipo i 12 mln per De Sciglio (il nuovo Maldini)....


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 15 mln??? Esiste qualche pazzo che può offrire al Milan sta cifra, vedendo le prestazione del ragazzo??? Tipo i 12 mln per De Sciglio (il nuovo Maldini)....



In questo momento sì. Però El Shaarawy per quanto sia un suo detrattore è tipo il 114esimo problema del Milan al momento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2015)

Penso si possa tranquillamente dire che quei sei mesi siano stati un bluff...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Durato giusto il tempo del pareggio, ormai segna solo più nelle amichevoli cosi come la prestazione.


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso si possa tranquillamente dire che quei sei mesi siano stati un bluff...



No no.. È tutta colpa di Balotelli...


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2015)

Beh, aria.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per questo insisto col dire che non sia un campione. E' un mezzo giocatore perché è troppo incostante, savicevic ad esempio era tutto un altro mondo



Elsha non vale nemmeno un tacchetto di uno scarpino di Savicevic, come del resto tutta la rosa o quasi. Evitiamo proprio di fare certi confronti altrimenti mi metto a piangere a pensare a certi giocatori.......Dejan


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2015)

niente, la doppietta col real speravo gli avesse restituito un po' di voglia, di cattiveria in più. 

col senno di poi si poteva partire col tridente bonaventura (che si è sbattuto il triplo di el sha ) - menez - cerci.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Senza voto oggi.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso si possa tranquillamente dire che quei sei mesi siano stati un bluff...



Andava comunque portato al mondiale


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2015)

Io sono anni che mi sgolo dicendo che è un bidone sopravvalutato..."però quei sei mesi da campione" (cit)


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

oggi male, sono deluso.... continuo ad aver fiducia in lui ma si deve dare una svegliata. Quando la squadra gira male lui anche... mi chiedo anche se il fatto di giocare con de sciglio non lo condizioni negativamente...


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ha fatto un cambio di gioco degno di un giocatore di terza categoria:

Fascia sinistra, tutto solo, palla sul destro, Rami sulla sinistra corre tutto solo: lancio imprendibile sbagliato di almeno 20 metri. Da lì un calciatore di serie A la deve mettere non bene ma benissimo. Anche Gattuso non avrebbe sbagliato.


----------



## robs91 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sulla fascia ci vuole uno che abbia fantasia,dribbling, e una buona capacità realizzativa.Lui, purtroppo, non ha queste qualità.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un cambio di gioco degno di un giocatore di terza categoria:
> 
> Fascia sinistra, tutto solo, palla sul destro, Rami sulla sinistra corre tutto solo: lancio imprendibile sbagliato di almeno 20 metri. Da lì un calciatore di serie A la deve mettere non bene ma benissimo. Anche Gattuso non avrebbe sbagliato.



io non sono del tutto d'accordo... il lancio non era sbagliatissimo, si é fatti sorprendere dalla lentezza di Rami... che purtroppo non ha la velocità di abate... ma non voglio difenderlo, oggi ha fatto male.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *niente, la doppietta col real speravo gli avesse restituito un po' di voglia, di cattiveria in più. *
> 
> col senno di poi si poteva partire col tridente bonaventura (che si è sbattuto il triplo di el sha ) - menez - cerci.


Il real è fuori condizione, infatti le ha prese pure dal Valencia. Ed io lo dicevo di non farsi illudere troppo da quella vittoria, in quanto il real ha fatto errori difensivi elementari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Andava comunque portato al mondiale


Cit. storica.


----------



## davoreb (8 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un cambio di gioco degno di un giocatore di terza categoria:
> 
> Fascia sinistra, tutto solo, palla sul destro, Rami sulla sinistra corre tutto solo: lancio imprendibile sbagliato di almeno 20 metri. Da lì un calciatore di serie A la deve mettere non bene ma benissimo. Anche Gattuso non avrebbe sbagliato.



il cambio di gioco era giusto, è rami che era lentissimo.

comunque meglio il passaggio di Montolivo all'attacante avversario o quello di essien.

qui si sfotte elsha che è uno dei pochissimi da tenere in rosa.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> il cambio di gioco era giusto, è rami che era lentissimo.
> 
> comunque meglio il passaggio di Montolivo all'attacante avversario o quello di essien.
> 
> qui si sfotte elsha che è uno dei pochissimi da tenere in rosa.







stiamo crocifiggendo un giovane di 22 anni... quando i giocatori problematici sono ALTRI! incomprensibile..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Gennaio 2015)

Cambiare modulo e cambiargli ruolo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Cambiare modulo e cambiargli ruolo



.

E se non va per me a giugno può andare...e parlo io che elsha lo considerava un punto fermo per il futuro


----------



## davoreb (8 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> E se non va per me a giugno può andare...e parlo io che elsha lo considerava un punto fermo per il futuro



ma perchè andare??? non si puo non considerare un titolare fisso e farlo giocare nel bisogno... meglio avere lui in panchina da far entrare piuttosto che poli o niang o saponara o essien o honda etc. etc.

ovviamente se meritera poi gli si darà spazio.

la juve ha appena comprato morata per 20 milioni che ha la stessa età di elsha e non è che sta facendo il fenomeno.


----------



## Pivellino (8 Gennaio 2015)

La prima volta che vidi CR7 mi sembrò un fumoso promettente ragazzo.
Poi ha lavorato duro ed è arrivato dove è.
Molti limiti di un calciatore dipendono dalla testa e dall'impegno.


----------



## folletto (8 Gennaio 2015)

La mia stima nei suoi confronti è scesa molto ma c'è da considerare una cosa, tutti più o meno stanno andando male (o meglio tutto sta andando male). Il rendimento di un calciatore, soprattutto se giovane e magari anche fragile, dipende molto dall'allenatore che come ha detto giustamente Don Fabio non deve essere troppo amico dei calciatori (sarei curioso di vedere le prestazioni di un Elsha o di un De Sciglio con un Conte piuttosto che con un Mourinho per dirne due non a caso). Altra cosa, che punti di riferimento hanno i giocatori dell' AC Milan al di fuori dell'allenatore? In questa società ormai fa tutto Galliani e questi vedono piombare ogni tanto a Milanello un fuori di mela che spara boiate assurde, scherza, fa la ola e grida hip hip urrà......i giocatori vanno motivati e non devono vivere in un ambiente "buffonesco" e troppo rilassato. Quanto servirebbe un Maldini a girare per Milanello ad appendere al muro chi deve essere "ripreso"!!!!
Diamo ad Elsha le sue colpe (fermo restando che ha dei grossi limiti prima di tutto come persona imho) ma qui le colpe vere, gravi sono di altri, in primis della NON-società e poi anche del Mister.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma perchè andare??? non si puo non considerare un titolare fisso e farlo giocare nel bisogno... meglio avere lui in panchina da far entrare piuttosto che poli o niang o saponara o essien o honda etc. etc.
> 
> ovviamente se meritera poi gli si darà spazio.
> 
> la juve ha appena comprato morata per 20 milioni che ha la stessa età di elsha e non è che sta facendo il fenomeno.



Perché lui é l uni con cui potremmo fare un minimo di cassa per acquistare un giocatore più pronto....io sto parlando in un ottica di piccolo milan,ovvio se fossimo una squadra con ambizione non cederei mai elsha e gli darei tutto il tempo necessario...
Comunque mentalmente é molto limitato...purtroppo...


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> La prima volta che vidi CR7 mi sembrò un fumoso promettente ragazzo.
> Poi ha lavorato duro ed è arrivato dove è.
> Molti limiti di un calciatore dipendono dalla testa e dall'impegno.



Sicuramente è stato comunque aiutato dall'esser allenato da un vero allenatore, bravo. E l'aver giocato con campioni vicino. Ma ciò non toglie che se è arrivato dov'è la maggior parte del merito è tutto suo. 

El Shaarawy avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero, anche di compagni veri, ma ho come l'impressione che di testa abbia molti, troppi limiti.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> qui si sfotte elsha che è uno dei pochissimi da tenere in rosa.



e con che meriti ? mica può campare di rendita per quei famosi 6 mesi. 

o si da una svegliata o tanti saluti, soprattutto se c'è qualche folle disposto a metterci dai 15 mln in su. 

la pazienza sta per finire, si è messo in una situazione che ricorda quella di balotelli, solo che quall'altro aveva l'aggravante di fare l'idiota fuori dal campo, mentre el sha sembra un bravo ragazzo.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Cristiano Ronaldo a 23 anni faceva 31 gol in Premier

Non mettiamolo nemmeno in mezzo ;-)


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2015)

Qualcuno ha osato nominare Cristiano in questo topic??


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha osato nominare Cristiano in questo topic??



Nemmeno il fratello farebbe un confronto del genere


----------



## The Ripper (8 Gennaio 2015)

Che delusione ragazzo mio .... 


All'inizio non mi "prendeva", al contrario di molti. Poi finalmente ho imparato ad apprezzarlo, ad ammirarlo, ad amarlo. 
Poi si è fatto male.
E adesso sta facendo davvero partite brutte brutte...

Il suo è un ruolo che affiderei MAI ad un italiano. Non abbiamo giocatori con l'estro tale da giocare in quella posizione a livelli altissimi. Ma El Shaarawy mi stava facendo cambiare idea.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che delusione ragazzo mio ....
> 
> 
> All'inizio non mi "prendeva", al contrario di molti. Poi finalmente ho imparato ad apprezzarlo, ad ammirarlo, ad amarlo.
> ...




il suo rendimento secondo me non é neanche così negativo, potrebbe fare molto meglio, ma bisogna anche ricordare in che contesto sta giocando... compagni di squadra uno più scarso del altro, un non allenatore, una società allo sbando...non c'é niente di positivo in quest' ambiente..ed é cmq un '92 sbagliare alla sua età é più che normale.. ci mancherebbe...


----------



## prebozzio (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diciamoci la verità, in questi mesi sta interpretando il ruolo di esterno di attacco come un Giaccherini. Il Milan non ha bisogno di uno che faccia il compitino, che non rischi la giocata, che dia il meglio di sé in fase di ripiego: ci vuole uno che crei la superiorità numerica e che metta i compagni in condizione di segnare. A me non interessa che segni più di 7-8 gol in un campionato, ma che in ogni partita crei, direttamente o indirettamente, almeno un paio di occasioni importanti.
Finiamola di dire che è giovane. Si è giovani a 18, a 19, a 20 anni, questo va per i 23 eh. Queste giustificazioni non gli fanno bene, è ora che prenda in mano la situazione e si scontri con le sue responsabilità. Abbiamo trovato talmente tante scuse in questi anni (condizione fisica, Balotelli, squadra scarsa, posizione in campo, giovane età) che ormai non sono più credibili.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Una delusione raga. L'ho sempre difeso, ma oramai credo che abbia fatto il suo tempo a Milano. Meglio che il ragazzo vada via.


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una delusione raga. L'ho sempre difeso, ma oramai credo che abbia fatto il suo tempo a Milano. Meglio che il ragazzo vada via.



Purtroppo concordo.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Diciamoci la verità, in questi mesi sta interpretando il ruolo di esterno di attacco come un Giaccherini. Il Milan non ha bisogno di uno che faccia il compitino, che non rischi la giocata, che dia il meglio di sé in fase di ripiego: ci vuole uno che crei la superiorità numerica e che metta i compagni in condizione di segnare. A me non interessa che segni più di 7-8 gol in un campionato, ma che in ogni partita crei, direttamente o indirettamente, almeno un paio di occasioni importanti.
> *Finiamola di dire che è giovane. Si è giovani a 18, a 19, a 20 anni, questo va per i 23 eh.* Queste giustificazioni non gli fanno bene, è ora che prenda in mano la situazione e si scontri con le sue responsabilità. Abbiamo trovato talmente tante scuse in questi anni (condizione fisica, Balotelli, squadra scarsa, posizione in campo, giovane età) che ormai non sono più credibili.



Oh finalmente qualcuno che lo scrive 

Come Balotelli non è migliorato di una virgola in questi anni, anzi probabilmente è anche peggiorato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Diciamoci la verità, in questi mesi sta interpretando il ruolo di esterno di attacco come un Giaccherini. Il Milan non ha bisogno di uno che faccia il compitino, che non rischi la giocata, che dia il meglio di sé in fase di ripiego: ci vuole uno che crei la superiorità numerica e che metta i compagni in condizione di segnare. A me non interessa che segni più di 7-8 gol in un campionato, ma che in ogni partita crei, direttamente o indirettamente, almeno un paio di occasioni importanti.
> Finiamola di dire che è giovane. Si è giovani a 18, a 19, a 20 anni, questo va per i 23 eh. Queste giustificazioni non gli fanno bene, è ora che prenda in mano la situazione e si scontri con le sue responsabilità. Abbiamo trovato talmente tante scuse in questi anni (condizione fisica, Balotelli, squadra scarsa, posizione in campo, giovane età) che ormai non sono più credibili.



infatti , quando le scuse per giustificare i continui fallimenti iniziano ad essere troppe sarebbe meglio farsene una ragione ed ammettere che elsha non è il giocatore che qualcuno si aspettava


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Diciamoci la verità, in questi mesi sta interpretando il ruolo di esterno di attacco come un Giaccherini. Il Milan non ha bisogno di uno che faccia il compitino, che non rischi la giocata, che dia il meglio di sé in fase di ripiego: ci vuole uno che crei la superiorità numerica e che metta i compagni in condizione di segnare. A me non interessa che segni più di 7-8 gol in un campionato, ma che in ogni partita crei, direttamente o indirettamente, almeno un paio di occasioni importanti.
> Finiamola di dire che è giovane. Si è giovani a 18, a 19, a 20 anni, questo va per i 23 eh. Queste giustificazioni non gli fanno bene, è ora che prenda in mano la situazione e si scontri con le sue responsabilità. Abbiamo trovato talmente tante scuse in questi anni (condizione fisica, Balotelli, squadra scarsa, posizione in campo, giovane età) che ormai non sono più credibili.



Esattamente. Allo stadio si vede ancora di più quanto sia lui stesso ad estraniarsi dal gioco, a muoversi pochissimo senza palla, a fare pochi movimenti di livello. Rimane li ancorato sul centrosinistra, va con poca determinazione a chiedere palla, attacca poco la profondità, non taglia quasi mai, non ha il coraggio di provare l'uno contro uno ma preferisce sempre lo scarico semplice.

La metà dei suoi problemi derivano dalla testa ed in secondo luogo dalla pochezza dello staff tecnico rossonero da troppi anni, poche idee tattiche e molto confuse.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ma io ancora devo capire che problema ha al piede, è sempre fuori per un problema al piede, torna gioca una partita e sto piede è di nuovo rotto...boh


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma io ancora devo capire che problema ha al piede, è sempre fuori per un problema al piede, torna gioca una partita e sto piede è di nuovo rotto...boh



Il problema storico al piede l'ha risolto con l'ultima operazione


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Allo stadio si vede ancora di più quanto sia lui stesso ad estraniarsi dal gioco, a muoversi pochissimo senza palla, a fare pochi movimenti di livello. Rimane li ancorato sul centrosinistra, va con poca determinazione a chiedere palla, attacca poco la profondità, non taglia quasi mai, non ha il coraggio di provare l'uno contro uno ma preferisce sempre lo scarico semplice.
> 
> La metà dei suoi problemi derivano dalla testa ed in secondo luogo dalla pochezza dello staff tecnico rossonero da troppi anni, poche idee tattiche e molto confuse.



Io fino a Agosto ero convinto che il suo ruolo migliore fosse dove sta giocando ora però forse (e dico forse) metterlo più al centro del gioco potrebbe anche responsabilizzarlo di più. C'è anche la possibilità però che sbagli di più, comunque forse un tentativo andrebbe fatto, a Stephan manca soprattutto la fiducia alla fine.


----------



## runner (9 Gennaio 2015)

fisso che lo cedono


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io fino a Agosto ero convinto che il suo ruolo migliore fosse dove sta giocando ora però forse (e dico forse) metterlo più al centro del gioco potrebbe anche responsabilizzarlo di più. C'è anche la possibilità però che sbagli di più, comunque forse un tentativo andrebbe fatto, a Stephan manca soprattutto la fiducia alla fine.



Ah beh sfondi una porta aperta con me, lo dico da qualche mese, meglio provarlo più avanti da seconda punta, avviciniamolo all'area, peggio di cosi non può davvero fare ed un tentativo va fatto


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah beh sfondi una porta aperta con me, lo dico da qualche mese, meglio provarlo più avanti da seconda punta, avviciniamolo all'area, peggio di cosi non può davvero fare ed un tentativo va fatto



Certo se ci fosse qualcuno che gli spiegasse un pò cosa deve fare in campo sarebbe anche meglio.


----------



## davoreb (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo stasera è da vendere assolutamente, senza di lui abbiamo una grande gioco


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Non ha giocato per turnover?? "Non possono giocare sempre gli stessi" Inzaghi


----------



## uoteghein (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il grande Boh.
Ormai rifilato in panchina come l'ultimo dei falliti in una squadra di mezza classifica.


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2015)

fare fuori elsha contro il torino e da manicomio.

ma quale turnover ?
da quando inzaghi fa turnover ?


----------



## wfiesso (11 Gennaio 2015)

via tutti, non posso soffrire così ad ogni partita, poi i giorni di mercato da 2 anni a sta parte il mio giocatore preferito è puntualmente additato come un cancro e messo sul mercato... non ce la posso fare piu... se solo lassù aprissero 2 porte....


----------



## uoteghein (13 Gennaio 2015)

Io vorrei capire perchè uno che dribbla 3/4 giocatori come stasera e punta sempre l'avversario venga reputato dai più qui dentro come un giocatore sopravvalutato o finito. In 38 minuti ha fatto sombreri agli avversari, dribblato 4 giocatori partendo da fermo e in 90 minuti corre più di Menez in tutta la carriera. E sta in panca FISSA...mah!
Avessimo Neymar o Cristiano Ronaldo...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Non ha più nulla da dare al Milan (cit) 


A me pare che sia un Balotelli che un Menez che sono più individualisti che altro penalizzino il Faraone.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire perchè uno che dribbla 3/4 giocatori come stasera e punta sempre l'avversario venga reputato dai più qui dentro come un giocatore sopravvalutato o finito. In 38 minuti ha fatto sombreri agli avversari, dribblato 4 giocatori partendo da fermo e in 90 minuti corre più di Menez in tutta la carriera. E sta in panca FISSA...mah!
> Avessimo Neymar o Cristiano Ronaldo...



.

Elsha viene criticato a prescindere.
Certi lo vogliono svendere pure per 10 mln.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire perchè uno che dribbla 3/4 giocatori come stasera e punta sempre l'avversario venga reputato dai più qui dentro come un giocatore sopravvalutato o finito. In 38 minuti ha fatto sombreri agli avversari, dribblato 4 giocatori partendo da fermo e in 90 minuti corre più di Menez in tutta la carriera. E sta in panca FISSA...mah!
> Avessimo Neymar o Cristiano Ronaldo...


Viene criticato proprio perché, malgrado quelle qualità, in campionato non fa quasi mai queste giocate, gioca in modo remissivo. 
Questi sono gli ottavi di Coppa Italia con un San Siro mezzo vuoto.
Ben venga questa prestazione se gli serve per recuperare fiducia e condizione (mentale più che atletica), ma non può essere certo quella che riscatta una prima parte di stagione complessivamente assai deludente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Viene criticato proprio perché, malgrado quelle qualità, in campionato non fa quasi mai queste giocate, gioca in modo remissivo.
> Questi sono gli ottavi di Coppa Italia con un San Siro mezzo vuoto.
> Ben venga questa prestazione se gli serve per recuperare fiducia e condizione (mentale più che atletica), ma non può essere certo quella che riscatta una prima parte di stagione complessivamente assai deludente.



Questa è una partita dentro-o-fuori quindi più importante di una partita di campionato. Anche la sfida col Real dava più stimoli di un Empoli-Milan di Serie A.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questa è una partita dentro-o-fuori quindi più importante di una partita di campionato. Anche la sfida col Real dava più stimoli di un Empoli-Milan di Serie A.


Anche il trofeo Birra Moretti è più stimolante di Cesena-Milan?


----------



## uoteghein (13 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Viene criticato proprio perché, malgrado quelle qualità, in campionato non fa quasi mai queste giocate, gioca in modo remissivo.
> Questi sono gli ottavi di Coppa Italia con un San Siro mezzo vuoto.
> Ben venga questa prestazione se gli serve per recuperare fiducia e condizione (mentale più che atletica), ma non può essere certo quella che riscatta una prima parte di stagione complessivamente assai deludente.



Stiamo parlando di uno che va in panchina sempre
E costantemente, lo ricordi?
In un Milan da serie B.
Forse si è rotto di allenarsi con gente che non sa fare 10 palleggi e finire in panchina perchè Mr Bresaola ha le sue convinzioni, SBAGLIATE.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di uno che va in panchina sempre
> E costantemente, lo ricordi?
> In un Milan da serie B.
> Forse si è rotto il ca22o di allenarsi con gente che non sa fare 10 palleggi e finire in panchina perchè Mr Bresaola ha le sue convinzioni, SBAGLIATE.


Ha giocato 867' in seria A, non noccioline. In 13 presenze sono un'ora abbondante di media.
Dire che sta giocando male non significa che è scarso. Io mi aspetto molto da El Shaarawy perché ha qualità importanti; probabilmente è più offensivo per lui essere contenti di questo suo rendimento mediocre che dire che ci si aspetta di più.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2015)

Buona partita primo tempo, secondo tempo sparito come al solito


----------



## Dany20 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Benissimo oggi. Saltava l'uomo con facilità.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi bene, ma non vorrei che sia stato lo scarso livello della squadra avversaria a rendergli le cose più facili.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Finalmente con un pò di personalità e coraggio è tornato a provare l'uno contro uno, finalmente. Solo che serve farlo con continuità, non 5 volte l'anno.


----------



## Djici (14 Gennaio 2015)

elsha va tenuto e fatto giocare.
le qualita le ha.
fare il terzino aggiunto non lo aiuta.

certe volte ho l'impressione che certi tifosi/utenti pensano di avere una rosa con bale, ronaldo, neymar, iniesta... e dicono che non hanno bisogno di elsha... e lo vogliono cedere subito senza neanche pensarci.
avrei una rosa cosi forse anch'io direi la stessa cosa.


----------



## davoreb (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri ha mostrato ancora le sue qualità e una ottima tecnica, sarei anche curioso di vedere i km corsi.

una sua grande lacuna sono i movimenti offensivi, si fa volentieri 70 km di corsa che rincorrere l'avversario, ma in fase offensiva non fa quei 10--15 metri per smarcarsi. Visto che la voglia non gli manca forse non sa il movimento giusto da fare e forse nessuno glielo insegna.


----------



## Gas (14 Gennaio 2015)

Continuo a pensare che Elsha sia un'ottimo giocatore solo che per sua sfortuna è stato inquadrato male tatticamente e non si scrollerà mai più questo inquadramento di dosso, tutti gli allenatori che ha avuto e che avrà vorranno sempre da lui tanto sacrificio in ripiegamento. Secondo me avrebbe bisogno di essere schierato con regolarità con compiti quasi esclusivamente offensivi.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Gennaio 2015)

Non vorrei che sembrasse che mi si sia incantato il disco, ma continuo a credere che lui, come anche De Sciglio, avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero in grado di farlo crescere dal punto di vista tecnico-tattico. Chi critica gli atteggiamenti di El Shaarawy dovrebbe vedersi attentamente le partite perché tranne in alcuni frangenti mostra sempre un gran voglia di mettersi in mostra. Deve imparare a smarcarsi e a saltare l'uomo con continuità (lo sa fare). Come dice [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION], se avessimo uno squadrone anch'io cederei il Faraone, ma visto che siamo in queste condizioni è uno degli ultimi giocatori di cui mi disferei.


----------



## Gas (14 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] sono in perfetta sintonia con il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Gennaio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] sono in perfetta sintonia con il tuo pensiero.



No, perché qui nei momenti di difficoltà si vogliono cacciare tutti, come se avessimo squadrone e budget illimitato da spendere sul mercato. Fossimo il Milan di qualche anno fa dei vari El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, ecc... non dico che non mi importerebbe niente, ma quasi. Non lo siamo più, purtroppo, quindi prima di disfarci di 2 giovani che potrebbero esplodere altrove (così come potrebbero benissimo rimanere nella mediocrità) ci penserei 20 volte. Ah, se avessimo preso Iturbe per 30 milioni in questo momento il 99% dei tifosi chiederebbe la testa di Galliani per aver strapagato un giovane che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare, ecc... Poi magari l'argentino farà una grande stagione l'anno prossimo o tra 2 anni.
Capisco che non si vince, anch'io vorrei vedere il prima possibile un Milan vincente, ma non capisco perché accanirsi esclusivamente sui pochi buoni che abbiamo in rosa, per quanto non siano in un grandissimo momento.


----------



## Gas (14 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> No, perché...



Uh ? No ? Ho detto che sono in perfetta sintonia con il tuo pensiero, che la vedo esattamente come te, perchè dici no ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finalmente con un pò di personalità e coraggio è tornato a provare l'uno contro uno, finalmente. Solo che serve farlo con continuità, non 5 volte l'anno.



Quoto, speriamo che questa partita gli abbia dato un po di fiducia per i prossimi match in campionato


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2015)

vedendolo dal vivo e potendolo anche ascoltare vista la mia vicinanza al campo,si vedeva e sentiva come incitava i compagni a passargli la palla,aveva una voglia immensa di spaccare


----------



## keepitterron (14 Gennaio 2015)

volersi liberare a tutti i costi di un giocatore cosí lo posso capire da parte della dirigenza. é l'unico giocatore di qualitá e prospettiva dal quale possiamo ricavare due lire. ma sentirlo dire dai tifosi mi fa ribollire il sangue.
ci meritiamo davvero le prese per i fondelli, gli ottavi posti e le scoppole dal sassuolo per quanto siamo limitati e impazienti.

io stravedo per il faraone e non l'ho mai nascosto. riesco a capire che da lui ci si aspetti molto di piú, ma ho letto che é addirittura dannoso.
boh, mi pare di vedere partite diverse da tutti gli altri.


----------



## runner (14 Gennaio 2015)

cederlo per poi acquistare chi?


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Gennaio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Uh ? No ? Ho detto che sono in perfetta sintonia con il tuo pensiero, che la vedo esattamente come te, perchè dici no ?





Il "no" non era riferito a te, ma solamente un modo per riprendere quello che avevo scritto in precedenza


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri tra Cerci fuori condizione e El Shaarawy si è visto un divario evidente tra i due. 
Cerci in una sola partita si è già dimostrato fondamentale in questo Milan; El Shaarawy gicoa quasi tutte le partite da agosto e ancora non ha convinto.

Non lo recuperiamo più. Inutile illudersi.


----------



## keepitterron (14 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ieri tra Cerci fuori condizione e El Shaarawy si è visto un divario evidente tra i due.
> Cerci in una sola partita si è già dimostrato fondamentale in questo Milan; El Shaarawy gicoa quasi tutte le partite da agosto e ancora non ha convinto.
> 
> Non lo recuperiamo più. Inutile illudersi.



nonsense.
1) non ho visto questo evidente divario
2) stiamo confrontando un giocatore nel pieno della maturitá che viene da una stagione strepitosa con un giocatore che sta ancora crescendo che viene da un anno fermo.

sono d'accordo che non é ancora riuscito a convincere, ma state buttando via uno dei migliori giocatori in rosa.
e state sottavalutando tantissimo il suo lavoro.


----------



## malos (14 Gennaio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> nonsense.
> 1) non ho visto questo evidente divario
> 2) stiamo confrontando un giocatore nel pieno della maturitá che viene da una stagione strepitosa con un giocatore che sta ancora crescendo che viene da un anno fermo.
> 
> ...


Concordo


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ieri tra Cerci fuori condizione e El Shaarawy si è visto un divario evidente tra i due.
> Cerci in una sola partita si è già dimostrato fondamentale in questo Milan; El Shaarawy gicoa quasi tutte le partite da agosto e ancora non ha convinto.
> 
> Non lo recuperiamo più. Inutile illudersi.



Stesso mio pensiero, Elsha se ne deve andare


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Gennaio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> volersi liberare a tutti i costi di un giocatore cosí lo posso capire da parte della dirigenza. é l'unico giocatore di qualitá e prospettiva dal quale possiamo ricavare due lire. ma sentirlo dire dai tifosi mi fa ribollire il sangue.
> ci meritiamo davvero le prese per i fondelli, gli ottavi posti e le scoppole dal sassuolo per quanto siamo limitati e impazienti.
> 
> io stravedo per il faraone e non l'ho mai nascosto. riesco a capire che da lui ci si aspetti molto di piú, ma ho letto che é addirittura dannoso.
> boh, mi pare di vedere partite diverse da tutti gli altri.



Mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo,a volte leggo cose assurde.Coi tempi che corrono voglio proprio vedere con chi lo sostituirebbero,ma poi anche se fosse il migliore esterno in circolazione qualcuno avrebbe il coraggio di lamentarsi comunque.


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> nonsense.
> 1) non ho visto questo evidente divario
> 2) stiamo confrontando un giocatore nel pieno della maturitá che viene da una stagione strepitosa con un giocatore che sta ancora crescendo che viene da un anno fermo.
> 
> ...



E' da quattro anni che è al Milan.
Quanto tempo gli si deve dare?
Pato dopo quattro anni era già stato impacchettato da Galliani con destinazione Manchester nonostante il brasiliano abbia fatto cose nettamente migliori di El Shaarawy.

Il punto sostanziale è questo: è sempre, sempre anomalo quando un giovane emergente arriva a toccare un alto rendimento che a un certo momento scende repentinamente durante la sua fase di crescita.
Ambrosini c'ha messo quattro anni a diventare un titolare nel Milan, ma la sua è stata una parabola in continua crescita.
El Shaarawy è invece in continua involuzione. 

Mourinho aveva fatto fuori Santon dopo un solo anno dalla sua esplosione. 
Santon oggi è un discreto terzino, ma non ha mai più toccato i livelli della sua prima stagione da titolare all'Inter.

El Shaarawy, come De Sciglio, è in quella via. Difficilmente riuscirà a riemergere.

Questo Milan non si può più permettere di aspettare questi due giocatori. 
Non si può compromettere la qualificazione alla Champions, e perfino all'Europa League, per aspettare all'infinito due giovani.

Tra l'altro, alla società Milan si possono fare molti rimproveri, ma se c'è una cosa che non sbaglia sono le cessioni dei big o presunti tali, avvenute in concomitanza della loro parabola discendente (Sheva e Kaka i casi più eclatanti) o quando hanno capito che non sarebbero maturati (Pato e Balotelli). El Shaarawy e De Sciglio sono già da un po' nella lista dei partenti; qualcosa vorrà dire.


----------



## Gas (14 Gennaio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> volersi liberare a tutti i costi di un giocatore cosí lo posso capire da parte della dirigenza. é l'unico giocatore di qualitá e prospettiva dal quale possiamo ricavare due lire. ma sentirlo dire dai tifosi mi fa ribollire il sangue.
> ci meritiamo davvero le prese per i fondelli, gli ottavi posti e le scoppole dal sassuolo per quanto siamo limitati e impazienti.
> 
> io stravedo per il faraone e non l'ho mai nascosto. riesco a capire che da lui ci si aspetti molto di piú, ma ho letto che é addirittura dannoso.
> boh, mi pare di vedere partite diverse da tutti gli altri.



Se ti rinquora anche io vedo le partite sul tuo stesso canale e la penso come te. Rimango stordito quando sento i tifosi che lo vorrebbero mandar via a calci... ma sono sicuro che sono gli stessi che stravedevano e difendevano Balotelli...


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se ti rinquora anche io vedo le partite sul tuo stesso canale e la penso come te. Rimango stordito quando sento i tifosi che lo vorrebbero mandar via a calci... ma sono sicuro che sono gli stessi che stravedevano e difendevano Balotelli...


Veramente sul forum i sostenitori di Balotelli erano meno di una decina


----------



## Gas (14 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Veramente sul forum i sostenitori di Balotelli erano meno di una decina



Allora erano assidui postatori perchè mi sembravano dominare il forum 
Allora dici che anche i detrattori di Elsha saranno solo una decina ?


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo,a volte leggo cose assurde.Coi tempi che corrono voglio proprio vedere con chi lo sostituirebbero,ma poi anche se fosse il migliore esterno in circolazione qualcuno avrebbe il coraggio di lamentarsi comunque.



Il problema della sostituzione non deve condizionare il fatto che il Milan non riesca a rendere quando ha El Shaarawy in campo. 
I sostituti tra l'altro ci sono già. Bonaventura, Honda e Cerci sono giocatori che danno molta più concretezza all'attacco rispetto a quanto la dia El Shaarawy.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema della sostituzione non deve condizionare il fatto che il Milan non riesca a rendere quando ha El Shaarawy in campo.
> I sostituti tra l'altro ci sono già. Bonaventura, Honda e Cerci sono giocatori che danno molta più concretezza all'attacco rispetto a quanto la dia El Shaarawy.



Era solo una delle motivazioni,personalmente ritengo che non sarà un fuoriclasse ma di sicuro non è la pippa immonda che molti descrivono,quest'anno avrà fatto veramente male solo due o tre partite che guardacaso sono quelle in cui tutta la squadra ha fatto letteralmente pena,più del solito.Perciò non lo vedo affatto come uno addirittura dannoso o da cedere al primo che passa.Se il Milan non rende non penso che sia dovuto in primis a lui,e di persone da mandare via ce ne sarebbe una lunga lista prima.Comunque sono opinioni.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Allora erano assidui postatori perchè mi sembravano dominare il forum
> Allora dici che anche i detrattori di Elsha saranno solo una decina ?


Non lo so, non lo frequento più come una volta.

Sicuramente, sono tanti quelli come me che si aspettano di più da lui. Io sono assolutamente contrario a una cessione, è un patrimonio da valorizzare, però vorrei che si smettesse di cercare tante scuse per giustificare le sue prestazioni: è ora che si prenda le sue responsabilità e che trovi coraggio.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non lo frequento più come una volta.
> 
> Sicuramente, sono tanti quelli come me che si aspettano di più da lui. Io sono assolutamente contrario a una cessione, è un patrimonio da valorizzare, però vorrei che si smettesse di cercare tante scuse per giustificare le sue prestazioni: è ora che si prenda le sue responsabilità e che trovi coraggio.



Esatto, è al Milan da 4 anni, esclusi i nonnetti della squadra è il più datato da noi, seconda la regola di milanello sarebbe capitan futuro. E' ora tiri fuori il carattere, si prenda responsabilità in campo, che diventi un leader. Non si può andare avanti a scusanti e difenderlo, deve dare di più.


----------



## davoreb (14 Gennaio 2015)

4 anni....ormai è finito allora? 

lo scorso anno è stato fermo per otto mesi, questo magari ha rallentato la sua crescita.

poi decine di post che dicono che non salta mai l'uomo e ieri ha saltato l'uomo in almeno 4-5 occasioni adesso il problema è che non si prende in mano la squadra.

ma mr100 milioni pallone d'oro pogba si prende in mano la squadra? Quali partite? (non è una critica a pogba che è fortissimo ma per dire che un giovane difficilmente lo fa anche se fortissimo).

ps: adesso sembra che menez sia un fenomeno che ha fatto 4 goal su azione giocando da centroavanti ma fidatevi che elsha vale 10 menez.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> 4 anni....ormai è finito allora?
> 
> lo scorso anno è stato fermo per otto mesi, questo magari ha rallentato la sua crescita.
> 
> ...



Se davvero a te il rendimento di El Shaarawy soddisfa allora non bisogna lamentarsi se il Milan è diventato questo. Un misero gol messo a segno, un attaccante. Ieri sera ha saltato l'uomo, ma grazie tante, se a te va bene lo faccia una partita ogni 10. Il problema di Stephan è nella testa, come dice Conte decida cosa vuol esser da grande, un GIOCATORE o un giocatorino. Per ora sta scegliendo la seconda strada, purtroppo per noi.


----------



## davoreb (14 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se davvero a te il rendimento di El Shaarawy soddisfa allora non bisogna lamentarsi se il Milan è diventato questo. Un misero gol messo a segno, un attaccante. Ieri sera ha saltato l'uomo, ma grazie tante, se a te va bene lo faccia una partita ogni 10. Il problema di Stephan è nella testa, come dice Conte decida cosa vuol esser da grande, un GIOCATORE o un giocatorino. Per ora sta scegliendo la seconda strada, purtroppo per noi.



a me il rendimento non soddisfa, ma guardo una partita del Milan, poi leggo quello che scrive certa gente sul forum e non riesco a non difenderlo.

per me tra tutta la rosa del Milan è l'ultimo che venderei.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> a me il rendimento non soddisfa, ma guardo una partita del Milan, poi leggo quello che scrive certa gente sul forum e non riesco a non difenderlo.
> 
> per me tra tutta la rosa del Milan è l'ultimo che venderei.



Peggio di lui ce ne sono tantissimi, non ci piove, ma comunque non si deve fare sempre il paragone con chi sta peggio, il ragazzo va analizzato per quello che fa ed è ovviamente lecito aspettarsi da lui di più, senza giri di parole. 

Bonaventura percepisce la metà di lui, mediaticamente non conta nulla, ma il suo rendimento in questa prima parte di stagione è stato senza dubbio di altro spessore. La posizione in campo è la stessa, quindi è lecito pretendere di più da Stephan altrimenti gioca Jack.


----------



## davoreb (14 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Peggio di lui ce ne sono tantissimi, non ci piove, ma comunque non si deve fare sempre il paragone con chi sta peggio, il ragazzo va analizzato per quello che fa ed è ovviamente lecito aspettarsi da lui di più, senza giri di parole.
> 
> Bonaventura percepisce la metà di lui, mediaticamente non conta nulla, ma il suo rendimento in questa prima parte di stagione è stato senza dubbio di altro spessore. La posizione in campo è la stessa, quindi è lecito pretendere di più da Stephan altrimenti gioca Jack.



si ma jack che sta facendo bene ha fatto 3 goals e 2 assist giocando di più. (elsha 1 goal e 3 assist) ed ha 3 anni in più. Non c'è questa differenza enorme di rendimento.

jack è un buon giocatore ma non ha quel qualcosa in più che vedo in elsha quando sta bene. (certo è più costante).

se uno mi offre 15 milioni e devo scegliere se dargli jack o elsha io gli darei jack.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Odio questo "giocatore"

Spero che finalmente, visto che nessuno ormai pensa più che possa essere importante per la nazionale, che venga fuori la verità su di lui. Lo spero tanto. Lurido


----------



## keepitterron (18 Gennaio 2015)

che veritá?


----------



## Heaven (18 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi è stato tra i pochissimi salvabili, pur non avendo inciso


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2015)

Complimenti vivissimi: un gol in tutto il girone di andata. È riuscito a fare peggio di Robinho.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Gennaio 2015)

E ridevate quando dicevo che il suo stipendio era spropositato. Questo non ha fatto nulla. Sarebbe da riprendere Verdi e mandare lui a Empoli


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Odio questo "giocatore"
> 
> Spero che finalmente, visto che nessuno ormai pensa più che possa essere importante per la nazionale, *che venga fuori la verità su di lui. Lo spero tanto. Lurido*



Sono parole forti con un altrettanto forte rancore. Non mi spiego una cosa però: quali verità devono venire fuori su El Shaarawy?


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Perfettamente in linea col Milan attuale. Ma tanto le discussioni su di lui finiranno presto.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Gennaio 2015)

Fossi la Pavesi troverei un nuovo testimonial, lo spot dei ringo sta diventando imbarazzante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Nonostante non lo sopporti più, aspetterei almeno un cambio di allenatore per valutarlo e buttarlo via


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Rimane spesso in una "terra di nessuno" tra la linea laterale e l'area, è la squadra che non ha schemi (o che non riesce ad applicare)
si critica il Faraone quando è Menez che non fa girare bene la squadra e limita tutta l'azione offensiva, non oso pensare se fosse stato El Shaarawy a fare quei tre colpi di tacco per gli avversari da cui uno è partita l'azione del gol atalantino


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

Io gli farei fare panchina e giocherei con 
Cerci-Menez-Bonaventura
DESTRO

Lo farei entrare a partita in corso per vedere se si riprende.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io gli farei fare panchina e giocherei con
> Cerci-Menez-Bonaventura
> DESTRO
> 
> Lo farei entrare a partita in corso per vedere se si riprende.



Cerci e Menez han fatto meno di Stephan, col francese peggiore in campo, ma pensi di panchinare lui, mah..

E' il veneziano che si deve ripigliare


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Cerci e Menez han fatto meno di Stephan, col francese peggiore in campo, ma pensi di panchinare lui, mah..
> 
> E' il veneziano che si deve ripigliare



Cerci è appena arrivato. Mi fa schifo ma dobbiamo credere in lui. Menez non lo puoi togliere al momento.

El Shaa sta facendo pena. Quanti tiri fa nello specchio? Quante occasioni crea?

E lo dice uno che adora El Shaa. Solo un po' di panca può farlo riprendere.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Cerci è appena arrivato. Mi fa schifo ma dobbiamo credere in lui. Menez non lo puoi togliere al momento.
> 
> El Shaa sta facendo pena. Quanti tiri fa nello specchio? Quante occasioni crea?
> 
> E lo dice uno che adora El Shaa. Solo un po' di panca può farlo riprendere.



Anche a me fa schifo ma oggi un paio ne ha create in realtà.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai criticare i singoli non mi va nemmeno più, siamo una "squadra" da vomito, l'allenatore va cacciato


----------



## Schism75 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono parole forti con un altrettanto forte rancore. Non mi spiego una cosa però: quali verità devono venire fuori su El Shaarawy?


Immagino si riferisca alle voci che lo riguardano relativamente all'uso di droghe


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

La verità è che probabilmente ha tirato i remi in barca già da tempo, ha anticipato un po' tutti gli altri. O si cambia allenatore o praticamente Inzaghi se li mette contro tutti.


----------



## folletto (19 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai criticare i singoli non mi va nemmeno più, siamo una "squadra" da vomito, l'allenatore va cacciato


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2015)

semplicemente non ha personalita, quindi per questa squadra dei perdenti non ha nulla


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Incredibile come i bluff tutti noi riusciamo a collezionarli ultimamente. Boateng, Niang, Balotelli, El Shaarawy e se non si sveglia anche De Sciglio.


----------



## folletto (19 Gennaio 2015)

Come ha già detto Jino diventa anche difficile criticare i singoli nella situazione grottesca in cui viaggia sta società (intesa nella sua complessità: proprietà, dirigente unico, non-allenatore e staff vari). Chiaro che i più "fragili" come Elsha e De Sciglio così come i più scarsi qualitativamente risentano maggiormente di questo ambientino di melma (e di scarsi e mediocri ce ne sono parecchi). Sia chiaro che la mia non vuole essere una giustificazione, ma qualche attenuante in questo marasma può essere anche concessa.

Riguardo al Topic Elsha, oltre ad essere stato in passato sopravvalutato (sia per quanto è stato pagato che dopo) mi sembra proprio uno di quelli che hanno più bisogno di un allenatore e di dirigenti che lo stimolino adeguatamente anche con le "cattive", la società del Mulino Bianco e sopratutto il non-allenatore che abbiamo non vanno proprio bene per lui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Occhio che secondo qualcuno che lo ha visto di persona, sto qui questa notte è stato pizzicato all'Old Fashion di Milano insieme a Balotelli... e oggi c'è allenamento alle 10. Vediamo se la notizia viene riportata da qualche fonte autorevole.*


----------



## milan1899 (19 Gennaio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come i bluff tutti noi riusciamo a collezionarli ultimamente. Boateng, Niang, Balotelli, El Shaarawy e se non si sveglia anche De Sciglio.



Non é che alla fine la società e' responsabile di tali bluff? Tutti questi il potenziale c'è l'avevano....


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come i bluff tutti noi riusciamo a collezionarli ultimamente. Boateng, Niang, Balotelli, El Shaarawy e se non si sveglia anche De Sciglio.



A questo punto mi chiedo quale sia la causa o quale sia l'effetto: tutti i nostri giovani sono bluff in partenza o sono squadra e ambiente a renderli tali?


----------



## davoreb (19 Gennaio 2015)

ieri per me sbagliava i movimenti offensivi.

quando ha palla sui piedi spesso fà la cosa giusta del tipo quando il terzino si sovrappone la dà al terzino o cambia gioco sull'altra fascia. 

ultimamente ha ripreso anche a saltare l'uomo. la pecca più grande è che tocca pochi palloni.

comunque ieri è stato il migliore dopo bonaventura però bisogna criticarlo per forza visto che due anni fà ha fatto 16 goal ed ad oggi solo uno in campionato.

chissa come come mai il super bollito torres in due partite fa due goals all'atletico.


----------



## diavolo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Senza un allenatore in panchina è difficile valutare il faraone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimamente lui e De Sciglio mi hanno dato di che riflettere, specialmente dopo la doppietta di Torres. Beh, il mio pensiero è che quando certi giocatori hanno fatto vedere buone cose a livello tecnico, come El Sharaawy e De Sciglio appunto, se poi non riescono più ad esprimersi vuol dire che qualcosa non va e non necessariamente è colpa loro. Voglio dire, Rafinha nel Genoa faceva panchina, adesso gioca regolarmente nel Bayern Monaco, Tiago è stato scacciato da Torino come un appestato e adesso è il titolare dell'Atletico Madrid, Bayern ed Atletico Madrid, due tra le squadre più forti d'Europa e sempre nell'Atletico Madrid sembra essersi rivitalizzato anche Torres. Forse è un po' presto per dire questo di Torres però il succo del discorso è: tante volte è anche l'ambiente a determinare il valore di un giocatore. 
Se De Sciglio andasse al Real Madrid, per citare una voce che circola da tempo, secondo me tornerebbe ad esprimersi come tanto tempo fa, se El Sharaawy andasse alla Roma, probabilmente tornerebbe anche lui ed essere un giocatore importante, perché, come dicevo sopra, se un giocatore ha mostrato delle qualità, vuol dire che non si riescono a tirare fuori e le colpe sono esogene, non endogene, in particolar modo se si tratta di due ragazzi giovani come loro.
D'altronde mi dite in questo Milan mediocre, guidato da un non allenatore, con una dirigenza assente, quindi in un ambiente tanto critico e degradato in che modo un giocatore potrebbe esprimersi?


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ma come diavolo fa El Shaarawy ad esprimersi su livelli decenti quando il suo gioco si basa TOTALMENTE sulle giocate in VELOCITA' negli SPAZI? Noi non possiamo farlo rendere al meglio.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ultimamente lui e De Sciglio mi hanno dato di che riflettere, specialmente dopo la doppietta di Torres. Beh, il mio pensiero è che quando certi giocatori hanno fatto vedere buone cose a livello tecnico, come El Sharaawy e De Sciglio appunto, se poi non riescono più ad esprimersi vuol dire che qualcosa non va e non necessariamente è colpa loro. Voglio dire, Rafinha nel Genoa faceva panchina, adesso gioca regolarmente nel Bayern Monaco, Tiago è stato scacciato da Torino come un appestato e adesso è il titolare dell'Atletico Madrid, Bayern ed Atletico Madrid, due tra le squadre più forti d'Europa e sempre nell'Atletico Madrid sembra essersi rivitalizzato anche Torres. Forse è un po' presto per dire questo di Torres però il succo del discorso è: tante volte è anche l'ambiente a determinare il valore di un giocatore.
> Se De Sciglio andasse al Real Madrid, per citare una voce che circola da tempo, secondo me tornerebbe ad esprimersi come tanto tempo fa, se El Sharaawy andasse alla Roma, probabilmente tornerebbe anche lui ed essere un giocatore importante, perché, come dicevo sopra, se un giocatore ha mostrato delle qualità, vuol dire che non si riescono a tirare fuori e le colpe sono esogene, non endogene, in particolar modo se si tratta di due ragazzi giovani come loro.
> D'altronde mi dite in questo Milan mediocre, guidato da un non allenatore, con una dirigenza assente, quindi in un ambiente tanto critico e degradato in che modo un giocatore potrebbe esprimersi?


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ultimamente lui e De Sciglio mi hanno dato di che riflettere, specialmente dopo la doppietta di Torres. Beh, il mio pensiero è che quando certi giocatori hanno fatto vedere buone cose a livello tecnico, come El Sharaawy e De Sciglio appunto, se poi non riescono più ad esprimersi vuol dire che qualcosa non va e non necessariamente è colpa loro. Voglio dire, Rafinha nel Genoa faceva panchina, adesso gioca regolarmente nel Bayern Monaco, Tiago è stato scacciato da Torino come un appestato e adesso è il titolare dell'Atletico Madrid, Bayern ed Atletico Madrid, due tra le squadre più forti d'Europa e sempre nell'Atletico Madrid sembra essersi rivitalizzato anche Torres. Forse è un po' presto per dire questo di Torres però il succo del discorso è: tante volte è anche l'ambiente a determinare il valore di un giocatore.
> Se De Sciglio andasse al Real Madrid, per citare una voce che circola da tempo, secondo me tornerebbe ad esprimersi come tanto tempo fa, se El Sharaawy andasse alla Roma, probabilmente tornerebbe anche lui ed essere un giocatore importante, perché, come dicevo sopra, se un giocatore ha mostrato delle qualità, vuol dire che non si riescono a tirare fuori e le colpe sono esogene, non endogene, in particolar modo se si tratta di due ragazzi giovani come loro.
> D'altronde mi dite in questo Milan mediocre, guidato da un non allenatore, con una dirigenza assente, quindi in un ambiente tanto critico e degradato in che modo un giocatore potrebbe esprimersi?



Game, set, match


----------



## Pivellino (19 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ultimamente lui e De Sciglio mi hanno dato di che riflettere, specialmente dopo la doppietta di Torres. Beh, il mio pensiero è che quando certi giocatori hanno fatto vedere buone cose a livello tecnico, come El Sharaawy e De Sciglio appunto, se poi non riescono più ad esprimersi vuol dire che qualcosa non va e non necessariamente è colpa loro. Voglio dire, Rafinha nel Genoa faceva panchina, adesso gioca regolarmente nel Bayern Monaco, Tiago è stato scacciato da Torino come un appestato e adesso è il titolare dell'Atletico Madrid, Bayern ed Atletico Madrid, due tra le squadre più forti d'Europa e sempre nell'Atletico Madrid sembra essersi rivitalizzato anche Torres. Forse è un po' presto per dire questo di Torres però il succo del discorso è: tante volte è anche l'ambiente a determinare il valore di un giocatore.
> Se De Sciglio andasse al Real Madrid, per citare una voce che circola da tempo, secondo me tornerebbe ad esprimersi come tanto tempo fa, se El Sharaawy andasse alla Roma, probabilmente tornerebbe anche lui ed essere un giocatore importante, perché, come dicevo sopra, se un giocatore ha mostrato delle qualità, vuol dire che non si riescono a tirare fuori e le colpe sono esogene, non endogene, in particolar modo se si tratta di due ragazzi giovani come loro.
> D'altronde mi dite in questo Milan mediocre, guidato da un non allenatore, con una dirigenza assente, quindi in un ambiente tanto critico e degradato in che modo un giocatore potrebbe esprimersi?



Si, ma come da esempio tuo la cosa deve valere in generale e per tutti e anche per gli allenatori a sto punto (leggi Allegri piuttosto che Leo). Non è questo il momento per valutazioni individuali.
Invece leggo qua gente che vomita giudizi personali (e non solo di rendimento) su tutto e su tutti a seconda delle simpatie o di quanto è irritato da questo o quello. Il tutto mi pare francamente ridicolo e degno della tradizione interista.
I responsabili sono due, Berlusconi e Galliani.
Se ne vadano loro.
Il resto è noia.


----------



## keepitterron (19 Gennaio 2015)

d'accordissimo con gli ultimi commenti.
l'ambiente marcio e la pessima aria che si respira da qualche anno non puó non essere una delle cause principali.


----------



## Gas (19 Gennaio 2015)

Continuo a sostenere El Sharaawy senza esitazioni.
E' l'ultimo dei nostri problemi, altre cose vanno sistemate prima e vedrete che quando poi si arriverà a lui, lui non sarà più un problema.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ultimamente lui e De Sciglio mi hanno dato di che riflettere, specialmente dopo la doppietta di Torres. Beh, il mio pensiero è che quando certi giocatori hanno fatto vedere buone cose a livello tecnico, come El Sharaawy e De Sciglio appunto, se poi non riescono più ad esprimersi vuol dire che qualcosa non va e non necessariamente è colpa loro. Voglio dire, Rafinha nel Genoa faceva panchina, adesso gioca regolarmente nel Bayern Monaco, Tiago è stato scacciato da Torino come un appestato e adesso è il titolare dell'Atletico Madrid, Bayern ed Atletico Madrid, due tra le squadre più forti d'Europa e sempre nell'Atletico Madrid sembra essersi rivitalizzato anche Torres. Forse è un po' presto per dire questo di Torres però il succo del discorso è: tante volte è anche l'ambiente a determinare il valore di un giocatore.
> Se De Sciglio andasse al Real Madrid, per citare una voce che circola da tempo, secondo me tornerebbe ad esprimersi come tanto tempo fa, se El Sharaawy andasse alla Roma, probabilmente tornerebbe anche lui ed essere un giocatore importante, perché, come dicevo sopra, se un giocatore ha mostrato delle qualità, vuol dire che non si riescono a tirare fuori e le colpe sono esogene, non endogene, in particolar modo se si tratta di due ragazzi giovani come loro.
> D'altronde mi dite in questo Milan mediocre, guidato da un non allenatore, con una dirigenza assente, quindi in un ambiente tanto critico e degradato in che modo un giocatore potrebbe esprimersi?



La questione è difficilissima, esistono anche gli Zarate.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Occhio che secondo qualcuno che lo ha visto di persona, sto qui questa notte è stato pizzicato all'Old Fashion di Milano insieme a Balotelli... e oggi c'è allenamento alle 10. Vediamo se la notizia viene riportata da qualche fonte autorevole.*



Da qualche parte ho letto che ieri è uscito con le stampelle da S.Siro, da una porta secondaria.
Spero che la tua notizia sia quella vera...


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2015)

Quelli della samp non vedono l'ora di appiopparci okaka per il faraone.. ormai siamo lo zimbello di tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si, ma come da esempio tuo la cosa deve valere in generale e per tutti e anche per gli allenatori a sto punto (leggi Allegri piuttosto che Leo). Non è questo il momento per valutazioni individuali.
> Invece leggo qua gente che vomita giudizi personali (e non solo di rendimento) su tutto e su tutti a seconda delle simpatie o di quanto è irritato da questo o quello. Il tutto mi pare francamente ridicolo e degno della tradizione interista.
> I responsabili sono due, Berlusconi e Galliani.
> Se ne vadano loro.
> Il resto è noia.


Appunto, Allegri è un altro che improvvisamente è tornato ad essere un buonissimo allenatore. Allora chi è il problema, De Sciglio, El Sharaawy, Allegri o il Milan? Il problema è il Milan, è la società, sono Berlusconi e Galliani, per la milionesima volta. Inutile dare giudizi sulla rosa se per prima è scadente la dirigenza, perché io sono convinto che questa squadra potrebbe tranquillamente centrare il terzo posto se soltanto ci fosse un ambiente sereno, un progetto serio ed un allenatore competente. Anzi, come dicevo in un altro topic con Ang, un Simeone con questa squadra probabilmente ci vincerebbe anche il campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La questione è difficilissima, esistono anche gli Zarate.


Ovviamente, travisando un po' quanto ho scritto potrebbero non esistere giocatori scarsi e chiaramente non è così, però ho cercato di specificarlo: giocatori che hanno fatto vedere buone cose, giocatori che hanno dimostrato qualità ma che ad un certo punto non son più riusciti ad esprimerla.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, travisando un po' quanto ho scritto potrebbero non esistere giocatori scarsi e chiaramente non è così, però ho cercato di specificarlo: giocatori che hanno fatto vedere buone cose, giocatori che hanno dimostrato qualità ma che ad un certo punto non son più riusciti ad esprimerla.



Eh per l'appunto, El Shaa ha fatto bene un anno esattamente come Zarate. Quindi secondo me dipende da caso a caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh per l'appunto, El Shaa ha fatto bene un anno esattamente come Zarate. Quindi secondo me dipende da caso a caso.


Credo che tra i due El Sharaawy abbia dimostrato più di Zarate.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2015)

Il problema è il Milan e il suo allenatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il problema è il Milan e il suo allenatore.



.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai criticare i singoli non mi va nemmeno più, siamo una "squadra" da vomito, l'allenatore va cacciato


Come se i singoli dell'atalanta, del sassuolo, della sampdoria fossero meglio. Dai è chiaro che è l'allenatore il problema, ma non solo Pippo, altrimenti non si sarebbe scelto lui come alternativa. Come dico sempre, la nostra società non ha progetti, tira a campare, spendendo 0, approfittando di portare a San Siro qualche nome "prestigioso" (e bollito) giusto per zittire qualche tifoso. Ed andando avanti in questo modo non potrai mai far crescere la squadra riportandola in alto.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Come se i singoli dell'atalanta, del sassuolo, della sampdoria fossero meglio. Dai è chiaro che è l'allenatore il problema, ma non solo Pippo, altrimenti non si sarebbe scelto lui come alternativa. Come dico sempre, la nostra società non ha progetti, tira a campare, spendendo 0, approfittando di portare a San Siro qualche nome "prestigioso" (e bollito) giusto per zittire qualche tifoso. Ed andando avanti in questo modo non potrai mai far crescere la squadra riportandola in alto.



Infatti, per quello mi sto stufando ormai di criticare i singoli calciatori, è tutto che non gira ed in un contesto del genere tutti i calciatori rendono meno di quanto valgono.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2015)

Confermo che era all'Old Fashion


----------



## Jaqen (25 Gennaio 2015)

Era in campo?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Era in campo?



Menez? I tre davanti son spariti, anche Cerci non ha combinato niente, l'unico è Jack che addirittura lo s'è visto lottare al vertice sinistro della nostra area cioè dalla parte opposta alla sua posizione.
Squadra allungata e ognuno che gioca dove vuole e con un centrocampo osceno.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Menez? I tre davanti son spariti, anche Cerci non ha combinato niente, l'unico è Jack che addirittura lo s'è visto lottare al vertice sinistro della nostra area cioè dalla parte opposta alla sua posizione.
> Squadra allungata e ognuno che gioca dove vuole e con un centrocampo osceno.



Sto parlando di El Sharaawy, non di Menez.


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2015)

ma se non hanno toccato palla nessuno di quelli che giocavano davanti ?

ad un certo punto ho visto menez tornare davanti alla nostra area di rigore (ma era gia entrato pazzini quindi faceva il trequartista).

elsha ha avuto qualche buon spunto nel primo tempo dove e andato via in velocita... ma non ha sbagliato quasi nulla... proprio perche non ha avuto quasi nessun pallone.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Era in campo?



Ieri era sabato, stava già pensando all'after


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2015)

Anche se a me piace tantissimo, ieri non c'è stato manco lui. Si vede che sente troppo questa situazione in torno a lui, sembra che dopo il primo errore si demolarizzi. Mi dispiace perchè è uno dei pochi con del talento da grande squadra


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Anche se a me piace tantissimo, ieri non c'è stato manco lui. Si vede che sente troppo questa situazione in torno a lui, sembra che dopo il primo errore si demolarizzi. Mi dispiace perchè è uno dei pochi con del talento da grande squadra



Talento? Il talento lo ha mostrato per sei mesi per poi non fare NULLA in due anni abbondanti. In questa stagione non ha nemmeno gli alibi degli infortuni. Sta facendo pena...perché non è un giocatore né di classe né di carattere. 
Menez è criticato da tutti, ma lui dieci gol li ha fatti e ha regalato giocate di livello superiore. 
El Shaa è sempre iper giustificato, ma ha fatto un misero gol in più di venti partite e ha regalato prestazioni orrende in serie.

Se dei folli proponessero 10-15 mln mi chiamino e lo porto io in aeroporto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2015)

El shaarawy e talento non dovrebbero essere mai nella stessa frase


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2015)

E comunque quando si é spostato per pochi minuti sulla destra, nel primo tempo, é riuscito a fare qualcosa in più, ad esempio un dribling netto sul l'olandese, anche se poi ha sbagliato il cross, o meglio forse con Ibrahimovic sarebbe stato goal. Secondo me li può rendere di più in questo momento.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2015)

In novanta minuti l'unica cosa buona è stata saltare Radu (tra l'altro sulla fascia opposta alla sua competenza) per poi sparare un cross degno dell'Abate dei giorni migliori. Bello anche il velo che ha innescato il contropiede salvato miracolosamente da Diego Lopez nel primo tempo.


----------



## keepitterron (25 Gennaio 2015)

io sono un grandissimo estimatore di elshaarawi. sono convinto che sia il piú talentuoso in assoluto in rosa.
ma due cose non si possono negare:
- questo ragazzo non ha carisma
- (e quindi) se la squadra non gira lui sparisce totalmente


----------



## keepitterron (25 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Bello anche il velo che ha innescato il contropiede salvato miracolosamente da Diego Lopez nel primo tempo.


lui e van ginkel non si intendono per nulla. il faraone ha fatto dei movimenti parecchio interessanti in 2/3 occasioni non capite per niente dall'olandese. il velo era una di queste.
tutto "normale" se si pensa che l'olandese non gioca mai.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2015)

ma ci vuole tanto a panchinarlo? Mica è Gesù Cristo!


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Impalpabile, come sempre, ma è inutile continuare a dare addosso ai singoli, è tutto che non gira


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Talento? Il talento lo ha mostrato per sei mesi per poi non fare NULLA in due anni abbondanti. In questa stagione non ha nemmeno gli alibi degli infortuni. Sta facendo pena...perché non è un giocatore né di classe né di carattere.
> Menez è criticato da tutti, ma lui dieci gol li ha fatti e ha regalato giocate di livello superiore.
> El Shaa è sempre iper giustificato, ma ha fatto un misero gol in più di venti partite e ha regalato prestazioni orrende in serie.
> 
> Se dei folli proponessero 10-15 mln mi chiamino e lo porto io in aeroporto.



Il talento ce l'ha e l'ha dimostrato in quei 6 mesi e a sprazzi in altre occasioni, poi tra infortuni e altro si è perso. Che fà sempre prestazioni orrende è un luogo comune, gioca bene e quando viene panchinato e subentra si vede che è meglio degli altri. Il suo difetto può essere avere scarsa personalità, e sicuramente questo ambiente non lo favorisce, anzi lo affossa. Neanche Pogba sarebbe esploso in questo milan

Criticate sempre el shaarawy come se fosse lui il cancro della squadra, ma avete visto gli altri soggetti che ci sono? Solo per fare un esempio ieri si divideva la fascia con ARMERO

poi vorrei vedere chi avete da proporre meglio di el shaarawy che possiamo permetterci


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma ci vuole tanto a panchinarlo? Mica è Gesù Cristo!



E no poi piange, si deprime e... non segna più (???)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2015)

Si è fatto di nuovo "male al piede". Comunicato ufficiale. Ok


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Si è fatto di nuovo "male al piede". Comunicato ufficiale. Ok



Però lo muove bene il piede sulla pista in disco


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> In novanta minuti l'unica cosa buona è stata saltare Radu (tra l'altro sulla fascia opposta alla sua competenza) .


Io da più di un anno sostengo che è un buon giocatore di fascia DESTRA da 4-4-2 puro,alla Valencia. E' molto veloce ed usa bene l'interno del piede,non sa fare altro,deve giocare li' e sfornare cross come fa Candreva (che però sa anche calciare..).


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Stagione finita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2015)

ormai è finito, fossi in lui ripartirei dal basso

che sfortuna però


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ormai è finito, fossi in lui ripartirei dal basso
> 
> che sfortuna però



Inadeguato, sopravvalutato e sempre con piedi rotti (oltre che storti). Un bidone...la sua dimensione ideale sarà una squadra di metà classifica (ops..ormai il nostro Milan è proprio questo).


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ma rescindiamo il contratto che facciamo prima
Già prima valeva zero, l'abbiamo provato a scambiare con qualsiasi giocatore e tutte le squadre l'hanno rifiutato
Ennesimo infortunio

15 milioni spesi per lui, più i 13 di matri: ci prendevamo un top


----------



## Morghot (26 Gennaio 2015)

In memory of the truth


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2015)

"Piede"


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è normale che questo si rompe le dita del piede una volta l'anno? Bah.

Cominciasse a fare vita da atleta, piuttosto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che questo si rompe le dita del piede una volta l'anno? Bah.
> 
> Cominciasse a fare vita da atleta, piuttosto.



più che altro imparasse a calciare quando è il momento , i tiri che spostano i difensori , piegano le mani ai portieri e bucano la rete esistono solo in holly e banji


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diciamo però che il grandissimi Buffa qui parla di problemi muscolari ma ( forse ) ha ancora una frattura al piede ..

FORSE


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Diciamo però che il grandissimi Buffa qui parla di problemi muscolari ma ( forse ) ha ancora una frattura al piede ..
> 
> FORSE



Senza voler fare la malalingua, ma nel calcio è pieno di casi di giocatori che restavano fuori per "infortunio" mentre in realtà dovevano recuperare da ben altro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque ha la tenuta mentale di uno sottoposto alle peggiori torture dalla CIA, va ceduto a qualsiasi cifra anche qualora si trasformi in Maciste.


----------



## Gas (23 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi, dopo che per tanto ho stravisto per lui e dopo averlo lungamente difeso torno qui per dire che purtroppo ormai il ragazzo è stato rovinato, è perso.
Mi rincresce dirlo e ritengo che le colpe per aver rovinato un talento siano da ricerca principalmente nella società che quando doveva proteggerlo l'ha invece maltrattato (perchè aveva rifiutato altre destinazioni quando c'erano offerte importanti) e negli allenatori che ormai lo vendono solo ed esclusivamente come un esterno che gioca da terzino aggiunto.
Di suo ci sta mettendo la fragilità fisica, e qualcuno dirà anche quella psicologica.

Oggi è perso, è passato troppo tempo senza che sbocciasse definitivamente per le colpe sopra esposte, ma è troppo tardi, il treno è passato e non ripasserà più. Anche trovasse un club che gli da pine fiducia e supporto secondo me gli anni che ha perso con noi sono irrecuperabili, da noi invece che crescere è imploso. Potrà fare una carriera discreta ma non farà più la carriera da top player che secondo me avrebbe potuto fare in un'altro contesto.

Da vendere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Febbraio 2015)

E' solo colpa sua.

Si deve vergognare


----------



## vota DC (23 Febbraio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Di suo ci sta mettendo la fragilità fisica, e qualcuno dirà anche quella psicologica.



Non è tanto fragile fisicamente. Non ai livelli di Pato. Ai livelli di Vucinic che però riusciva a giocare molto di più. Semplicemente non è abbastanza robusto per sopravvivere ai macellai di Milan Lab. La fragilità psicologica incide molto di più a mio avviso.


----------



## davoreb (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ripeto tra due/tre anni sarà il giocatore più forte italiano insieme a verratti. 

Non ha fatto bene questa stagione ma non così male come si dice in giro.


----------



## Biss (23 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ripeto tra due/tre anni sarà il giocatore più forte italiano insieme a verratti.
> 
> Non ha fatto bene questa stagione ma non così male come si dice in giro.



Io lo adoro, ma riconosco che in questo momento (non ora come ora, so che é infortunato) giocano meglio i vari menez, bonaventura e perfino cerci.

Però! e dico però! credo anche io che possa trovare la maturazione calcistica tra qualche annetto, esplodendo e rivelandosi uno tra i più forti calciatori italiani


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2015)

A mio avviso è semplicemente uno che nella testa non ha né zucchero né sale. Privo di personalità, a mio avviso anche persona poco intelligente. Possibile che sappia fare solo una cosa?


----------



## Dany20 (5 Aprile 2015)

Ma quando torna?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è semplicemente uno che nella testa non ha né zucchero né sale. Privo di personalità, a mio avviso anche persona poco intelligente. Possibile che sappia fare solo una cosa?



Poca personalità sì (e lo dico da un sacco, perchè tecnicamente è anche bravo), poca intelligenza no imho. E comunque la testa del campione ce l'hanno in pochi. Secondo me El Shaa con un allenatore e una squadra di alto livello sarebbe diventato uno bravo. Però forse ormai è troppo tardi...


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma quando torna?



credo che al 90% abbia finito la stagione, mi aspetto altre "ricadute".


----------



## Biss (6 Aprile 2015)

Dire "troppo tardi" per un giocatore di 22/23 anni per me é sbagliato...Rimango convinto del fatto che con un buon allenatore e una buona squadra a 25 anni possa esplodere! Venderlo ora sarebbe un errore madornale..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Aprile 2015)

I commenti alla sua pagina ufficiale di FB sono fantastici


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Dire "troppo tardi" per un giocatore di 22/23 anni per me é sbagliato...Rimango convinto del fatto che con un buon allenatore e una buona squadra a 25 anni possa esplodere! Venderlo ora sarebbe un errore madornale..



il tempo è ancora dalla sua, ma pure pato a 25 anni era già bello che scoppiato.


----------



## Dexter (6 Aprile 2015)

Non so cosa ci sia dietro ma è evidente ormai che la storia degli infortuni non regge. Questo per delle fratture si fa' due anni in infermeria, va a finire che recupera prima Mattiello con tibia e perone divorati da Naingollan.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Aprile 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I commenti alla sua pagina ufficiale di FB sono fantastici


qualche esempio?


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Aprile 2015)

Addirittura 335 pagine per sto cesso immondo. Via via, succhiasoldi peggio di Muntari


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> qualche esempio?



Ci sono due fazioni: la gente che lo ama e che pensa che sia un campione, e poi smile di nasi, accenni a bibite gassate, polveri...boh!


----------



## Hammer (6 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il tempo è ancora dalla sua, ma pure pato a 25 anni era già bello che scoppiato.



Pato è un caso eccezionale, in negativo. Certo che El Shaarawy sembra volerlo eguagliare...


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Pato è un caso eccezionale, in negativo. Certo che El Shaarawy sembra volerlo eguagliare...



ma pure balotelli è scoppiato e ha 25 anni. 

di esempi ce ne sono.


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma pure balotelli è scoppiato e ha 25 anni.
> 
> di esempi ce ne sono.



Non per problemi fisici però


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Aprile 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non per problemi fisici però



che i 2 anni di stop di el sha siano da attribuire a SOLI problemi fisici è tutto da dimostrare.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Aprile 2015)

Questo giocatore e' diventato un incognita e penso che la prossima stagione sara' quella fondamentale per il ragazzo


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che i 2 anni di stop di el sha siano da attribuire a SOLI problemi fisici è tutto da dimostrare.



Anche il contrario è tutto da dimostrare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Aprile 2015)

Il ragazzo ha avuto tanti problemi, e non si è dimostrato particolarmente intelligente,
ma non mi ha mai dato l'impressione del broccaccio, io ci punterei ancora


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma che fine ha fatto?E' da 2 anni che è rotto!!Oggetto più misterioso dell'incidente di Roswell del 47!


----------



## Gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto?E' da 2 anni che è rotto!!Oggetto più misterioso dell'incidente di Roswell del 47!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2015)

Si starà riposando per la prossima stagione, arriverà tirato a lucido


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Si starà riposando per la prossima stagione, arriverà tirato a lucido



Tirato soprattutto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tirato soprattutto



Come da Gennaio 2013


----------



## Hammer (17 Maggio 2015)

Non ci siamo con la testa

La palla calciata dopo pochissimi minuti dalla sua entrata di ritorno è un episodio disgustoso. Gli è andata bene che Guida era in serata di sciagura, si è evitato un'espulsione facile. Si deve calmare


----------



## Albijol (17 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tirato soprattutto


----------



## Dany20 (17 Maggio 2015)

In 2 azioni ha corso più degli altri. Speriamo giochi titolare contro il Torino.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Maggio 2015)

Buon rientro, ma si è cercato un giallo come un pollo.


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me, più probabile che Lionel Messi vada a giocare al Real Madrid piuttosto che El Shaarawy resti il prossimo anno.


----------



## Marilson (24 Maggio 2015)

buona partita finora, a parte il gol


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me, più probabile che Lionel Messi vada a giocare al Real Madrid piuttosto che El Shaarawy resti il prossimo anno.



Concordo, gol d'addio

Mi dispiace un casino


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2015)

Come l'anno scorso, nell'ultima settimana di campionato è il migliore.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso, nell'ultima settimana di campionato è il migliore.



Era partito pure bene al trofeo Tim. Peccato per la parte centrale.


----------



## Gas (24 Maggio 2015)

Bravo Elsha !


----------



## Dany20 (24 Maggio 2015)

Gran ritorno. Speriamo sia quello vero. Ha un talento incredibile ma il fisico di cristallo.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2015)

due bei gol! contento per lui! speriamo si riprenda e rimanga !


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Maggio 2015)

Io lo proverei centravanti, Dybala non sarebbe esploso se Iachini non lo avesse messo centravanti e invece gli avesse chiesto di fare il terzino; il Faraone d'altronde ha fatto tanti gol proprio da prima punta, ha freddezza e senso del gol


----------



## dariosheva81 (25 Maggio 2015)

Fateci caso,il miglior el shaarawy si e' sempre visto con accanto una prima punta di ruolo come pazzini...Con ibra e balotelli accanto invece ha sempre fatto pena...Probabilmente ha bisogno dei movimenti che gli fa la prima punta vera,con il falso o presunto 9 nn combina nulla di buono.


----------



## Gas (25 Maggio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io lo proverei centravanti, Dybala non sarebbe esploso se Iachini non lo avesse messo centravanti e invece gli avesse chiesto di fare il terzino; il Faraone d'altronde ha fatto tanti gol proprio da prima punta, ha freddezza e senso del gol



E' da molto che lo dico pure io, secondo me farebbe benissimo da attaccante che scatta sul filo del fuorigioco, alla Inzaghi dei tempi d'oro.
Elsha non è un pacco, non screditiamo un dei pochissimi talenti che abbiamo in casa.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Maggio 2015)

dariosheva81 ha scritto:


> Fateci caso,il miglior el shaarawy si e' sempre visto con accanto una prima punta di ruolo come pazzini...Con ibra e balotelli accanto invece ha sempre fatto pena...Probabilmente ha bisogno dei movimenti che gli fa la prima punta vera,con il falso o presunto 9 nn combina nulla di buono.



vero!


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Maggio 2015)

dariosheva81 ha scritto:


> Fateci caso,il miglior el shaarawy si e' sempre visto con accanto una prima punta di ruolo come pazzini...Con ibra e balotelli accanto invece ha sempre fatto pena...Probabilmente ha bisogno dei movimenti che gli fa la prima punta vera,con il falso o presunto 9 nn combina nulla di buono.



Concordo sul fatto che abbia bisogno di una vera punta a cui giocare intorno.. Però dire che con Ibra non si sia trovato bene mi sembra una follia.. Ibra apriva spazi a chiunque dai, nocerino arrivó in doppia cifra quell'anno. Se elshaa avesse giocato quest'anno digitando a uno come Zlatan avrebbe fatto 20 gol


----------



## addox (25 Maggio 2015)

Ha talento e lo vorrei vedere in un squadra organizzata. Va aggiunto poi che se ci sarà la rivoluzione tecnica annunciata, non possiamo mica vendere tutti, da qualcuno dovremo pur ripartire ed Elsha mi sembra un buon inizio.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2015)

tecnicamente elsha è fortissimo, in avanti probabilmente il più forte italiano in circolazione.

gli unici dubbi che ho su di lui sono fisici ma questo lo dovrebbe sapere la società.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Maggio 2015)

Non ho mai smesso di credere in lui. Mai.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Una rondine non fa primavera.
La prestazione di ieri vale tanto quella contro la Sampdoria. 

Resto del parere che sia meglio venderlo in caso di una buona offerta. In mancanza di un'offerta, che venga dato in prestito.
Probabilmente la società si comporterà così. 
Ripartire da lui come titolare, in un Milan alla ricerca di certezze, non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ripartire da lui come titolare, in un Milan alla ricerca di certezze, non avrebbe senso.



Sono d'accordo con te ma magari una stagione a giocarsi il posto con Bonaventura gli farebbe bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una rondine non fa primavera.
> La prestazione di ieri vale tanto quella contro la Sampdoria.
> 
> Resto del parere che sia meglio venderlo in caso di una buona offerta. In mancanza di un'offerta, che venga dato in prestito.
> ...



quoto tutto. 
il rischio è quello di puntarci, e poi di buttare l'ennesima stagione vedendolo al box per mesi. 
secondo me la cosa migliore è fargli fare una stagione altrove tipo niang o saponara, deve ritrovare continuità soprattutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Non ho mai smesso di credere in lui. Mai.



Anch'io!


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Maggio 2015)

Io resto convinto dell'idea che se arriva un grande allenatore lui debba rimanere. Anche se ieri mi è parso di poter vedere un'arrabbiatura abbastanza grande da parte di elshaa, contro se stesso ma soprattutto contro tutti quanti:
In particolare: i modi di esultare contenuti, il fatto che si sia autodedicato i gol, il continuare a ripetere di andare avanti per la propria strada (sia nelle interviste che nelle foto su instagram), poi quando gli chiedono se resta al milan risponde sempre in modo vago, ripetendo "Si... Vediamo, il mercato è aperto". Secondo me, vuole andarsene. O se ne va all'estero o cerca una piazza minore in cui può tornare protagonista. Sinceramente spero che resti.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una rondine non fa primavera.
> La prestazione di ieri vale tanto quella contro la Sampdoria.
> 
> Resto del parere che sia meglio venderlo in caso di una buona offerta. In mancanza di un'offerta, che venga dato in prestito.
> ...



contro la Samp non ha fatto una grande partita, ieri si.

non bisogna giudicarlo solo per i goals.

se trovi uno meglio lo puoi dare via, se lo dai via x ripartire con menez o cerci e l'ennesima stupidata incredibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> contro la Samp non ha fatto una grande partita, ieri si.
> 
> non bisogna giudicarlo solo per i goals.
> 
> se trovi uno meglio lo puoi dare via, se lo dai via x ripartire con menez o cerci e l'ennesima stupidata incredibile.



Proprio perchè non bisogna giudicarlo dai goal a me ieri non è piaciuto. So che ha la capacità di fare di più, non di sparire durante la partita.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Proprio perchè non bisogna giudicarlo dai goal a me ieri non è piaciuto. So che ha la capacità di fare di più, non di sparire durante la partita.



a me sembra che ha fatto una grande partita, in fase difensiva copriva prima sul centrale e poi rientrava fino alla sua area.

poi ha fatto diverse grandi ripartenze con belle giocate.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> a me sembra che ha fatto una grande partita, in fase difensiva copriva prima sul centrale e poi rientrava fino alla sua area.
> 
> poi ha fatto diverse grandi ripartenze con belle giocate.



Sì in fase difensiva sempre bene come al solito, in attacco non gli ho visto fare molte giocate, si prende troppe pause.


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì in fase difensiva sempre bene come al solito, in attacco non gli ho visto fare molte giocate, si prende troppe pause.



Esatto.. A me piace Elsha ma ad ogni contropiede non può perdere palla tentantando il dribbling..


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Ieri non ha saltato una volta Darmian. O impara a saltare l'uomo è come esterno è meglio se si mette a fare il terzino bloccato


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2015)

Ieri sera maturo nelle esultanze...e vabbé.

Sulla seconda riga, viste le voci che girano, era meglio se avessero usato altri termini 

La terza frase è tutto sommato da condividere.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri sera maturo nelle esultanze...e vabbé.
> 
> Sulla seconda riga, viste le voci che girano, era meglio se avessero usato altri termini
> *
> La terza frase è tutto sommato da condividere.*



E' la meno peggio tra le tre ma detta così è comunque ridicola. Sembra veramente un tv di regime (sono serio, non sto scherzando).


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' la meno peggio tra le tre ma detta così è comunque ridicola. Sembra veramente un tv di regime (sono serio, non sto scherzando).




E' vero, mi sono infatti dimenticato di aggiungere la solita postilla: "La partita di El Sha, secondo la tv di Stato milanista" (che sa tanto di regime coreano).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Maggio 2015)

Ha fatto due gol che se li avesse fatti Messi si sarebbe gridato al giocatore più forte della storia.
Invece se li fa Stephan si tirano fuori scusanti come il difensore ha sbagliato il tempo, era solo il Torino... poi andiamo a vedere le squadrette della mink a cui fa gol il nano oppure si ignora che dribbla dei sacchi di patate che cadono da soli alla Boateng


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ieri sera maturo nelle esultanze...e vabbé.
> 
> Sulla seconda riga, viste le voci che girano, era meglio se avessero usato altri termini
> 
> La terza frase è tutto sommato da condividere.



ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Giugno 2015)

Ha giocato bene?La partita non l'ho potuta vedere perchè non ero a casa.


----------



## davoreb (13 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ha giocato bene?La partita non l'ho potuta vedere perchè non ero a casa.



Secondo me la sua solita partita da 6+, tantissima fase difensiva e qualche sprazzo in attacco.

Annullato un suo goal regolare ma se ne mangiato uno facile.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Secondo me la sua solita partita da 6+, tantissima fase difensiva e qualche sprazzo in attacco.
> 
> Annullato un suo goal regolare ma se ne mangiato uno facile.



Ok grazie mille per la risposta


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Con Sinisa, se gli verrà data l'opportunità, ultima chiamata al Milan. Non può più fallire, da lui ci si attende il definitivo salto di qualità.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

Boh ha subito una involuzione pazzesca. Non salta l'uomo mai. E soprattutto ogni volta che corre palla al piede rallenta fino a fermarsi, quasi timoroso di non sapere cosa fare della palla. Che puntualmente perde.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Boh ha subito una involuzione pazzesca. Non salta l'uomo mai. E soprattutto ogni volta che corre palla al piede rallenta fino a fermarsi, quasi timoroso di non sapere cosa fare della palla. Che puntualmente perde.



A meno che non fosse sulla fascia in contropiede, El Shaarawy non ha MAI saltato l'uomo da quando è al Milan. Quest'anno sarà l'ultima chiamata al salto di qualità, se ha paura di prendersi responsabilità anche quando praticamente non ne avrà visti i compagni che potrebbe ritrovarsi e l'allenatore (che ha catechizzato a dovere persino Okaka), allora è un problema di mentalità e si deve fare la cessione.


----------



## _ET_ (13 Giugno 2015)

in una squadra top potrebbe fare il terzino destro con ottimi risultati.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Giugno 2015)

E' appena tornato da un lungo infortunio, ha giocato pochissime partite, ma nonostante questo Conte l'ha subito chiamato in nazionale e messo titolare.
Evidentemente chi di calcio ne capisce lo tiene ancora molto in considerazione, quindi non lo venderei mai.


----------



## bambagias (13 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma mi sono perso un pezzo, quali sono i gravi problemi personali a cui fanno tutti riferimento e che lui stesso ha ammeso in una intervista un mesetto fa?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> E' appena tornato da un lungo infortunio, ha giocato pochissime partite, ma nonostante questo Conte l'ha subito chiamato in nazionale e messo titolare.
> Evidentemente chi di calcio ne capisce lo tiene ancora molto in considerazione, quindi non lo venderei mai.



L'ha schierato perchè è molto diligente nella fase di ripiegamento, è questo è un merito,
ma per esempio la qualità che ieri ha dato Candreva lui se la sogna, 
è incredibile come un uomo del suo controllo di palla e della sua velocità non riesca mai a saltare l'uomo,
sembra quasi un problema psicologico.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> E' appena tornato da un lungo infortunio, ha giocato pochissime partite, ma nonostante questo Conte l'ha subito chiamato in nazionale e messo titolare.
> Evidentemente chi di calcio ne capisce lo tiene ancora molto in considerazione, quindi non lo venderei mai.



Conte ha chiamato in nazionale anche Ranocchia, l'unico difensore italiano che faccia più schifo di Bonera in questa galassia.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'ha schierato perchè è molto diligente nella fase di ripiegamento, è questo è un merito,
> ma per esempio la qualità che ieri ha dato Candreva lui se la sogna,
> è incredibile come un uomo del suo controllo di palla e della sua velocità non riesca mai a saltare l'uomo,
> sembra quasi un problema psicologico.




Spero sia davvero solo un problema psicologico. Perchè inizialmente qualche dribling riusciva a farlo. Sembra fisicamente appesantito. Ma questo già dallo scorso anno.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me lo vendono. Immagino una trattativa rapida in stile Balotelli e Boateng


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo vendono. Immagino una trattativa rapida in stile Balotelli e Boateng



A sensazione sono d'accordo con te, per me in estate parte.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> A sensazione sono d'accordo con te, per me in estate parte.



Possibile che aspettino il parere dell'allenatore ?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Luglio 2015)

Nel 4312 non c'è posto per lui,secondo me.
Ora come ora è un equivoco tattico,come l'ultimo Pato.


----------



## davoreb (2 Luglio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nel 4312 non c'è posto per lui,secondo me.
> Ora come ora è un equivoco tattico,come l'ultimo Pato.



Pato non è mai stato un equivoco tattico.... teoricamente poteva fate l'ala, la seconda punta o la prima punta, purtroppo era sempre infortunato faceva schifo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Pato non è mai stato un equivoco tattico.... teoricamente poteva fate l'ala, la seconda punta o la prima punta, purtroppo era sempre infortunato faceva schifo.




Mi riferivo all'ultimissimo Pato,quello che alla fine non era né un centravanti,né un'ala,né una seconda punta.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo vendono. Immagino una trattativa rapida in stile Balotelli e Boateng



sta arrivando troppa gente là davanti, quindi o parte, o rimane ma con tutte le gerarchie da scalare. 

d'altra parte ha buttato 2 anni, non possiamo aspettarlo in eterno, la società fa bene a cautelarsi prendendo altra gente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo vendono. Immagino una trattativa rapida in stile Balotelli e Boateng



Già, purtroppo


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo vendono. Immagino una trattativa rapida in stile Balotelli e Boateng


Chiaramente non potevo esser certo ma era quasi scontato, per diversi motivi. Ormai la definirei la "classica" cessione lampo.

E se la cifra è 20mln per me è davvero ottima. Oggi prendevo in giro Galliani che non sa vendere, ma 40mln tra Balotelli e El Shaarawy non sono male.
Non potrà mai essere un affarone come Marione (20mln regalati dal liverpool), ma imho va bene così.

Dispiace non riuscire a mantenere un gruppo di giocatori a lungo in squadra (lui poteva essere uno di questi), ma è megli così per lui e per il Milan


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

Triste


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2015)

Gli auguro la consacrazione in Francia. Io comunque non l'avrei ceduto. Sicuramente poteva dare ancora tanto. Poi forse l'ha voluto Miha pero ci sono tanti scarpari a Milanello.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (11 Luglio 2015)

Si vendono giovani per prendere 29enni "affermati" e di dubbia qualità...progetto molto interessante


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo vendono. Immagino una trattativa rapida in stile Balotelli e Boateng



Vai a scrivere nel topic di Matri ora.

Come scritto prima spero inseriscano il controriscatto, razionalmente è giusto cogliere l'occasione ma mi dispiace.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2015)

Se accettasse di andare butterebbe la sua carriera nel cesso esattamente come Balotelli ... Il Milan è giusto che colga l occasione perché non troviamo più chi ci da 20 milioni per uno che non gioca da 2 anni ... Pazzi !!


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se accettasse di andare butterebbe la sua carriera nel cesso esattamente come Balotelli ... Il Milan è giusto che colga l occasione perché non troviamo più chi ci da 20 milioni per uno che non gioca da 2 anni ... Pazzi !!



Perchè ? A me sembra un buon ambiente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2015)

Ero felicissimo al momento dell'acquisto...sono troppo affezionato ad Elsha. Buona fortuna.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

Comunque con l'europeo tra un anno ha fatto la scelta migliore.
Giocherà anche le coppe e sono sicuro che maturerà


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se accettasse di andare butterebbe la sua carriera nel cesso esattamente come Balotelli ... Il Milan è giusto che colga l occasione perché non troviamo più chi ci da 20 milioni per uno che non gioca da 2 anni ... Pazzi !!



Non va di certo a giocare nella MLS o in India. Il Monaco quest'anno è arrivato ai quarti di CL e quest'anno la rigioca, noi no.


----------



## smallball (11 Luglio 2015)

spero che con la nuova maglia possa fare bene,e' stato massacrato dagli infortuni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Luglio 2015)

Buona fortuna elsha !!,ho forti dubbi su una sua tenuta fisica e credo che abbiamo fatto stra bene a venderlo...un giorno magari potrà ritornare ,ë milanista e noi abbiamo una mentalità nostalgica srmpre quindi....se così deve andare gli auguro di tornare al Milan da campione!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vai a scrivere nel topic di Matri ora.
> 
> Come scritto prima spero inseriscano il controriscatto, razionalmente è giusto cogliere l'occasione ma mi dispiace.


Matri lascia al 100% e lo sai, e poi quella è una cessione insignificante. Il "sacrificio" è questa di El Shaarawy.

Comunque mi dispiace che tu ed altri ci siate rimasti male, ma nel calcio vedo che funziona sempre così.
Sono stati venduti/mollati "a tradimento" veri campioni (Sheva,Pirlo,Kakà,T Silva,Ibra).
Ce ne faremo una ragione con El Shaarawy, che poi non ha neanche questa grande storia col Milan. Poteva nascere si, ma in altre condizioni e con un pò di fortuna, che ci vuole sempre. 

Anzi forse serviva più fortuna che altro. Se in questi due anni non avesse avuto infortuni magari ora sarebbe uno dei perni del Milan. Oppure sarebbe stato venduto a 40mln


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Luglio 2015)

mi dispiace ma la vita va avanti... voglio credere che sia stata una cessione appoggiata da Sinisa il quale non è uno stupido 

è inutile che adesso la gente si venga a lamentare che non si sfruttino i giovani italiani, magari sono le stesse persone che se non fosse subentrato Bee avrebbero schifato l'ItalMilan di mister Sarri, centrocampista Baselli e compagnia. Perché El Shaarawy per quanto gli voglia bene non vale molto più di un Baselli e sarebbe stato titolare solo in un Milan composto, appunto, di giovani italiani. 

e basta con questa storia della recompra, la vita va avanti e non si guarda più indietro...


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Luglio 2015)

Addio. Va e insegna ai monegaschi come stare fuori due anni per un infortunio al quinto metatarso del piede


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Stephan,buona fortuna.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

Mi/gli auguro due cose 1) che al Monaco possa finalmente ritrovarsi e diventare il campione che prometteva essere 2) che non torni più in Italia (se non con la nostra maglia)

Buona fortuna Stephan


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

vai ad "infortunarti" a Montecarlo, caro Stefano Elsaravi, che se ti fossi chiamato così non ti avrebbe mai calcolato nessuno, neanche il barbiere della cresta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2015)

Sorriderò sempre a leggere "frattura del metatarso".

E' ora di tirare una linea sul passato e guardare avanti con giocatori che magari hanno voglia di restare ad alti livelli senza divertirsi troppo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ciao Stephan,buona fortuna.



.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sorriderò sempre a leggere "frattura del metatarso".
> 
> E' ora di tirare una linea sul passato e guardare avanti con giocatori che magari hanno voglia di restare ad alti livelli senza divertirsi troppo



Ma che aveva , ogni volta che dici così alludi sempre a qualcosa , ma io non ho mica capito a cosa alludi. Delucidazioni


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2015)

Dispiace ma non mi ha mai convinto del tutto.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi/gli auguro due cose 1) che a Monaco possa finalmente ritrovarsi e diventare il campione che prometteva essere 2) che non torni più in Italia (se non con la nostra maglia)
> 
> Buona fortuna Stephan



.


----------



## koti (11 Luglio 2015)

Grazie per quei 6 mesi Stephan, peccato "solo" per questi ultimi 2-3 anni...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi/gli auguro due cose 1) che al Monaco possa finalmente ritrovarsi e diventare il campione che prometteva essere 2) che non torni più in Italia (se non con la nostra maglia)
> 
> Buona fortuna Stephan



Quoto anche io.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2015)

Ciao mummia


----------

